# Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007



## Tommi-Engel (1. Januar 2007)

Jungs was ist los mit Euch?
Es ist schon fast halb 3, und es war noch keiner Angeln?:q 

Jetzt im Ernst:
Ich wünsche allen ein frohes,gesundes und fängiges neuesJahr.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bin mal gespannt, wer hier den ersten Fisch postet.
Das Wetter spielt ja mehr mit als im letzten Jahr.
Dürfte also nicht lange dauern.


----------



## Living Dead (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hey !

Ich sage leich angetrunken und übermüdet DANKE !


Auf das ihr alle euren Kapitalen erwischt!:vik:


----------



## Trader1667 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Hey !
> 
> Ich sage leich angetrunken und übermüdet DANKE !



HA HA HA 

ein frohes neues Jahr....

Wenn der Rollmops und diverse andere helfende Mittel geholfen haben gehts morgen auf die Piste......


----------



## mortal (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Und von mir auch ein frohes neues Jahr an alle. Bin sehr gespannt, was dieses Jahr an Fischen gibt.


----------



## Steinadler (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Von mir auch ein frohes neues Jahr und hoff das 2007 ein fischreiches Jahr wird.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

der Meterhecht soll ja dieses Jahr geknackt werden,ahbe mir extra 18cm Gummis und dicke grandma Wobbler geholt:m


----------



## zander55 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Von mir aus ein frohes neues Jahr an alle!

Hab auch gleich die erste Fangmeldung.
War eben am See Spinnfischen, wollte unbedingt einen Neujahrshecht fangen, nachdem das die letzten zwei Jahre nicht geklappt hatte. Das Wetter spielte mit und so konnte ich nach etwa einer halben Stunde angeln, an einer schmalen aber tiefen Stelle, unter einer Brücke, den ersten Fisch 2007 verhaften. Es war ein Hecht von 63 cm, gebissen auf einen Kopyto in kristall-glitter-schwarz. Total happy das es mit dem Neujahrshecht diesmal geklappt hatte, angelt ich weiter und konnte in einen kleinen Kanal, der zwei größer Becken des Gewässers miteinander verbindet, den zweiten Hecht landen. Diesmal war er 64 cm und biss auf dem Selben Kopyto wie der erste. Ein stück weiter, angekommen am größeren Becken bakam ich einen Nachläufer, der ein paar würfe später dann auch zupackte und so war auch Hecht Nummer Drei gefangen. Leider regnete es mittlerweile und da ich keine wasserfeste Kleidung dabei hatte beendete ich den Angeltag hier.


----------



## Popeye (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ all  Frohes neues Jahr

@ Zander 55  Petri zu den schönen Fängen.
Beimir hat es heute nicht geklapt.

Gruß Lars


----------



## PocoLoco (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Zander55 
Ein dickes Petri zu deinem Neujahrshecht, hoffe es wird dieses Jahr auch etwas mit meinem ersten

Auch ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen und allen ein frohes neues und erfolgreiches Jahr 2007 wünschen

Gruß
Julian


----------



## Fitti (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@frohes neues Jahr

wollte gleich angeln, aber mein Schein ist abgelaufen :c  und da ich ja ab dem 08.01. in Frankreich wohnen werde, lohnt es sich nicht einen Neuen zu kaufen #c ! Muss ich wohl bis dahin warten #q


----------



## Drag (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Oder du gehst schwarz angeln wie ich 
Naja wünsch euch auch allen ein happy new year und große Fische


----------



## Kuschi777 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Drag schrieb:


> Oder du gehst schwarz angeln wie ich


 
Das lässte lieber!!!


----------



## Sven-Z (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi!

Hatte heute auch meinen Neujahrshecht. Habe heute gleich meine Neckar-Jahreskarte ausprobiert und einen 57er gefangen. War ziemlich dick, muss wohl daran liegen, weil er im Fluss mehr Power braucht.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ich wünsch euch neujahrsfängern ein fettes petri#6


----------



## Drag (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Sven-Z schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hatte heute auch meinen Neujahrshecht. Habe heute gleich meine Neckar-Jahreskarte ausprobiert und einen 57er gefangen. War ziemlich dick, muss wohl daran liegen, weil er im Fluss mehr Power braucht.
> 
> ...


 

Hm normal werden die Hechte die im Fluss leben länger und schmaler, weil sie sich der Strömung anpassen müssen.
Bei den Hechten im See ist es umgekeehrt


----------



## Holger (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich habe auch noch ein paar Fische zu berichten, die sich gestern an meinen Ruten einen Köfi einverleibten. 

Nix Großes, aber man ist zu dieser Jahreszeit leicht zufrieden zu stellen...


----------



## Schnyder (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Happy New Year an alle Boardies...und schöne fänge wünscht euch euer Schnyder....lasst es mal ordentlich krachen an der Rute#:


----------



## Veit (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Auch bei mir begann die Saison recht vielversprechend! Ein 62er Hecht und ein 58er Zander gingen mir auf 8 cm Kopyto in perlweißglitterschwarz. 

Ein Petri auch von mir an alle, die heute erfolgreich waren!
Und eine erfolgreiche saison 2007 wünsche ich @all!


----------



## Steffen90 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hallo.
ein frohes neues wünsch ich allen bordies!!!
bei mir wurde es mit dem neujahrhecht leider nichts!
ein schöner kater und regen hielten mich vom fischen ab#d .

an alle fänger: 
petri zu euren wirklich schönen neujahrsräubern!!:k


----------



## Promachos (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo zusammen!

Wie macht ihr das eigentlich, dass ihr schon am 1. angeln dürft? Bei uns gibt es für die Gewässer Jahreskarten (gültig also nur bis 31.12.), die man sich zu Beginn des Jahres (1. oder 2. Wochenende) abholen kann.
Neujahr ist doch definitiv überall ein Feiertag, an dem kein Angelgeschäft oder sonstige Ausgabestellen geöffnet haben. Oder doch?
Deshalb bin ich jedes Jahr mindestens für eine Woche zur Untätigkeit verdammt:c!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## NorbertF (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Bei uns gilt die alte Karte solange bis die neue verfügbar ist


----------



## Holger (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Bei uns kann man die neue Marke für 2007 schon ab Mitte Dezember kaufen....#6


----------



## Promachos (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> Bei uns kann man die neue Marke für 2007 schon ab Mitte Dezember kaufen....#6



@ Holger

Nicht genug, dass bei euch die Zander anscheinend bis kurz unter die Wasseroberfläche gestapelt vorkommen, habt ihr auch noch unter diesem Gesichtspunkt paradiesische Zustände.
Aber es sei euch gegönnt#6!

Gruß und Petri
Promachos


----------



## profifischer (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo
Petri zu den Neujahrsfängen.
@promachos
Bei uns gilt die alte Karte bis zum 6.1. und am 7.1. wird gleich die neue Karte gekauft.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Veit (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> Bei uns kann man die neue Marke für 2007 schon ab Mitte Dezember kaufen....#6



Hier ebenfalls, wenn man seinen Fischereischein schon verlängert hat und das kann man auch schon im Dezember erledigen.


----------



## Holger (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Promachos schrieb:


> @ Holger
> 
> Nicht genug, dass bei euch die Zander anscheinend bis kurz unter die Wasseroberfläche gestapelt vorkommen, habt ihr auch noch unter diesem Gesichtspunkt paradiesische Zustände.
> Aber es sei euch gegönnt#6!
> ...


 

Und wenn man dann noch bedenkt, das wir für 150 Gewässer nur 50 EURO im Jahr löhnen müssen......:m 

Wir können uns nicht beklagen......|rolleyes


----------



## Promachos (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> Und wenn man dann noch bedenkt, das wir für 150 Gewässer nur 50 EURO im Jahr löhnen müssen......:m
> 
> Wir können uns nicht beklagen......|rolleyes



Holger,
macht es Dir eigentlich Spass, mich zu quälen? Ich zahl hier für zwei nach euren Maßstäben fast völlig zanderfreie Gewässer 250 (in Worten: zweihundertfünfzig) Euro!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## zander55 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri auch von mir an alle!

Da ich noch Urlaub hab, war ich heute Morgen wieder los, die Hechte ärgern. Schon beim zweiten Wurf gabs den ersten Fischkontakt. Leider hatte der Haken aber nicht richtig gefasst und nach ein paar Sekunden war er auch schon wieder weg. Dann gab es ein paar Nachläufer, aber diese verflixten Hechte wollten einfach nicht zupacken. Ich bin bald verzweifelt, wollte eigentlich schon gehen, drei Stunden angeln und immer noch kein Hecht. War schon auf dem Weg zum Auto, hab dann aber an einer kleinen Brücke noch mal halt gemacht und gleich beim ersten Wurf Biss. Diesmal sitzt der Haken und eine etwa 60 cm langer Hecht kommt zu vorschein. Der Bann war gebrochen. Also wurde doch weiter gefischt und kurze Zeit später konnte ich den zweiten Hecht landen, diesmal 62 cm. An dem Kanal, der die Zwei größeren Becken verbindet konnte ich dann zum Abschluss zwei kleiner Hechte um die 50 cm fangen und einen schönen von 75 cm. Alle Fisch bissen wie gestern auch, auf Kopyto in kristall-glitter-schwarz.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

moin,petri dazu:m

zu den Kooytos,wie lang fischt du sie und welche genau sind das?Die Normalen oda Shark??


----------



## zander55 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Sind die Kopyto Classic in der 11 cm Version.


----------



## mortal (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Zander55. 
Wo kaufst du dir deine Kopytos ein ?


----------



## Holger (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Junger Dorschler

Kopytos sind keine Sharks...nur der Hersteller is gleich (Shad Xperts)...... 

@ Zander 55

Dickes Petri, bei euch wummsen die Esoxe aber enorm rein momentan....#6 Vor allem der 75er is superschön gezeichnet, wie ich finde....weiter so !!! Hätte auch gern Urlaub...:q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

naja aber aber ich sag das immer so:g,die sharks sind übrigens super Hechtköder:q


----------



## lippfried (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

an holger:

der hersteller ist gleich, ist aber relax!


----------



## Waagemann (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So los geht´s:

heute war  ich mal wieder mit blackfox´ne runde angeln an unseren vereinsteich  und es hat auch super funzioniert...einen schönen fetten 60er Hecht auf rotauge allerdings nicht bei mir sondern bei bf:vik:!Ein super Start für uns und es geht hoffentlich so weiter!!!!!
Morgen nachdem mittag gehts wieder los:k!

Mfg waagemann


----------



## Junger Dorschler (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri dazu#6

Tja für mich heisst es jetz erstma wieder bis 16 mai warten#q


----------



## zander55 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ blackfox: Petri, toller Hecht, weiter so.#6 
@ mortal: Kopyto und die dazugehörigen Jigköpfe kaufe ich bei www.thejigmaster.com 
@ Holger. Jau Hecht geht hier im Moment wirklich gut, vermute mal das es an dem milden Temperaturen der letzen tage liegt


----------



## Black Fox (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So jungs!!!
Jetzt hamm´èr wieder ein! Aber diesmal zog Waagemann ein ca. 60er Hecht aus dem Teich!Naja wieder kein Riese aber zumindestens ein Fisch an der Angel!#6 Wir waren das 2. ma und es funktioniert prima! Er hat auch wieder bei kurzen sonnenschein und ruhiger "see" wie es eigentlich unpassend für hecht ist gebissen!!! Er hat auf ein ca. 7cm "langes" Rotauge gebissen.

Mfg Waagemann&Blackfox


----------



## Holger (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Waagemann Petri Heil zum Esox !!! #6  Aber bei 7 cm Köfis dürft ihr auch nicht unbedingt Meterhechte erwarten, grad jetzt im Winter nicht....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> @ Waagemann Petri Heil zum Esox !!! #6 Aber bei 7 cm Köfis dürft ihr auch nicht unbedingt Meterhechte erwarten, grad jetzt im Winter nicht....


Das habe ich bis vor kurzen auch noch gedacht.
Lese doch mal bitte meinen Angelbericht Nr. 5 auf meiner Homepage. Ist zwar eher die Ausnahme, aber es kommt vor.
Andersrum habe ich auch schon ein 50 cm Winzling auf 20 cm Wobbler gefangen.
Beim Angeln ist halt nichts unmöglich...


----------



## Holger (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Klar, es geht immer auch mal mit kleinen Köfis, große Räuber zu fangen und umgekehrt. Nur generell halte ich 7 cm Köfis für unterdimensioniert, das Doppelte sollten Sie schon haben.


----------



## maesox (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gutes neues Euch allen!!!!!

Das Jahr beginnt ganz ordentlich!!!

Habe gestern die Metermarke um vier cm bei Meister ESOX verfehlt!!!:c 
Aber trotzdem ein bildhübscher Fisch mit knall roten Flossen und stramm dazu noch !!! 

Er Hatte bei 96cm 7,6Kg !

Wenns mir reicht bekommt ihr morgen ein Bild ansonsten am Montag!! Verssprochen!!!!!!

http://img208.*ih.us/img208/7206/matthiasjumbohechttestnd0.jpg


TL Matze


----------



## maesox (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> @ Waagemann Petri Heil zum Esox !!! #6 Aber bei 7 cm Köfis dürft ihr auch nicht unbedingt Meterhechte erwarten, grad jetzt im Winter nicht....


 

*Servus Holger #h ,*

*achja,weißt du was mein gestriger Hecht ausgespuckt hat????*

*ne Menge Rotaugen mit knapp vier cm länge!!!!!!*


*TL Matze*


----------



## Holger (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Maesox und Snoek

Okay, ihr habt gewonnen....|supergri Ab sofort wieder Kleinköder....|rolleyes Oder worauf hat der 96er gebissen ??? |rolleyes 

@ Maesox

Petri zu dem Fastmeter !!!  Ein Foto wäre toll, aber dir glaub ich das auch so.....


----------



## forellenhunter81 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Man das Jahr geht ja gut los. War heut, nachdem mei Kumpel abgesagt hatte, allein für zwei Stunden los. Erster Wurf und die Rute war krumm. So ging das fast die ganzen 2 Stunden, naja ne ganze Menge Austeiger bzw. Fehlbisse hatte ich auch. Höhepunkt war ein 40er Barsch mit fast 1kg. Das nenne ich doch mal ein Saisonstart.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Holger (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Über die Schönheit des Fotos lässt sich streiten, aber über den guten Fang nicht...|rolleyes 

Petri Heil zur Barschstrecke, Forellenhunter !!! #6


----------



## Veit (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Konnte am vergangenen Abend den ersten wirklich guten Zander des Jahres an der Saale in kurze Untersuchungshaft  nehmen. 
Die fette Dame hatte 73 cm und ging auf einen 12 cm-Kopyto in perlweiß-schwarz. An anderer Stelle gabs noch einen Fehlbiss, ansonsten war nix weiter los. 





Ein Petri auch an alle anderen Fänger vorallem natürlich Waagemann und Black Fox zu den feinen Hechten!


----------



## Kuschi777 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil Veit.

Das Jahr fängt ja schon gut an.


----------



## paul188 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ veit : Sehr schöner Zander!#r 


Gruß Paul.


----------



## ChrisHH (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit
Petri zum schönen Stachelritter
Sag mal ist's wirklich schon so stockfinster, wenn Du fischst oder kommt das nur auf'm Foto so rüber?
Wenn ja, beobachtest Du noch irgendwie die Schnur, oder verlässt Du Dich auf das Erfühlen des Auftreffens des Gummifisches auf dem Boden - ist ja bei weicherem Boden/leichteren Köpfen nicht immer einfach...


----------



## Holger (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Veit
Petri zum schönen Zander, ein 73er is super !!! #6


----------



## maesox (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> @ Maesox und Snoek
> 
> Okay, ihr habt gewonnen....|supergri Ab sofort wieder Kleinköder....|rolleyes Oder worauf hat der 96er gebissen ??? |rolleyes
> 
> ...


 


Moin Holger #h ,

Er biß auf einen ILLEX FREDDY im Barschdesign 17cm
Ich nehm normalerweise auch immer Köder von 15cm-30cm und das hat bei dem auch gefunzt!
Im Bauch hatte er aber nur Brut!!!.und zwar massig....

TL Matze


----------



## Veit (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ ChrisHH: Um die Schnur zu beobachten wars in der Tat schon zu dunkel. Ja, ich verlasse mich dann nur aufs "Erfühlen", wobei ich zugeben muss, dass das gestern nicht einfach war, da ein starker Wind wehte. Der Zander hat den Gufi voll inhaliert, dennoch war der Biss kaum zu spüren, da ich nen fetten Schnurbogen hatte. Im Normalfall, geht bei so einem Einschlürfbiss ja gleich immer ein richtiger Schlag in die Rute. Wenn allerdings kein extremer Wind herscht, ist das erfühlen von Grundkontakt und Bissen, aber auch in der Dämmerung/Dunkelheit mit etwas Übung unproblematisch, selbst bei weichem Grund, wobei ich da nicht unbedingt Zander suchen würde, wenn es in deinem Gewässer auch kiesige Abschnitte gibt.


----------



## Black Fox (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit: Da haste aber ma wieder richtig zugeschlagen, ein
          wirklich krasses Foddo!!!:q 
          Das komische bei uns war, dass die Hechte bei 
          Sonnenschein gebissen haben!?


                                                            Mfg Black Fox:g


----------



## Kuschi777 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich glaube solangsam würde ich Veit auf der Straße erkennen wenn er an mir vorbeilaufen würde so oft wie ich ihn jetzt schon gesehen habe auf seinen Fangbildern.^^
Man müsste ihn mal fragen ob er auch Autogrammkarten schreibt^^


----------



## Steinadler (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

die ganzen fänge sind wirklich beeindruckend


----------



## Waagemann (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nochmal zu den Köderfischen...ich würde auch mit größeren Fischen fischen so bei 10cm-15cm aber die fängste nur selten!Klar ´man hat größere dabei die nehm ich auch aber zurzeit lässt es sich nur sehr schwer stippen,weil sie einfach nicht beißen!?

@veit,PETRI HEIL(...ohne worte)

mfg waagemann​


----------



## Holger (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Man müsste ihn mal fragen ob er auch Autogrammkarten schreibt^^


 
Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll den Hype mal etwas zu minimieren. Klar fängt Veit viel, weil er a) viel angelt und b) weil er ein guter Angler ist.

Mit Aussagen wie der o.g tust du keinem einen Gefallen, Veit am Wenigsten. Soweit ich weiß, schreiben Beyer, Eggers und Isaiasch auch keine Autogramme. |rolleyes Ich kenne Leute hier im Board, die haben dieses Jahr fast 200 Zander gefangen......möchtest du von denen auch ein Autogramm ?


----------



## NorbertF (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> Ich kenne Leute hier im Board, die haben dieses Jahr fast 200 Zander gefangen......möchtest du von denen auch ein Autogramm



Ich nehm eins, aber nur wenn ich wie von Veit von jedem schönen Zander ein Foto und einen Bericht zum Lesen kriege 
Ich hängs dann auch auf das Autogramm!


----------



## Kuschi777 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> |rolleyes Ich kenne Leute hier im Board, die haben dieses Jahr fast 200 Zander gefangen......möchtest du von denen auch ein Autogramm ?


 

Wenn sie mir eins schreiben wollen können sie gerne einen Gufi handsignieren und mir zuschicken.
Es dürfen mir auch alle anderen Gufis zuschicken auch wenn sie nur 50Zander gefangen ham.

Meine Adresse:

May Musterman
Schlossalle 8
12345 Gufi


----------



## Waagemann (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> von kuschi77:"wenn sie nur 50Zander gefangen ham"


 
naja 50 zander sind auch sehr gut!!!!!!!

mfg waagemann


----------



## Holger (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wenn du mir deine Adresse gibst, schick ich dir nen handsignierten Lunker City Salt Shaker. Na, is das was ???? Ich stehe momentan bei 130 Zandern... Reicht das für ein Autogramm ? |rolleyes 



P.S. Wir sollten wieder ernst werden bzw. bleiben. :g


----------



## Kuschi777 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Warum es ist doch ganz witzig so oder???

OK Holger darfst mir einen zuschicken den leg ich dann zu meiner Autogramm sammlung dazu (Nürnberg Spieler) der Gufi darf dann zwischen Vittek und Mnari liegen.


----------



## minden (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

..ok, ich sammel auch Autogramme, aber nur auf schönen piketimejerks,..also bitte an alle, schickt mir eure handsegnierten Jerks, darf sogar jeder machen den nen Angelschein besitzt, notfalls nehm ich sie auch ohne Unterschrift,....#q #q 

Mensch,..."ihr" mit eurem Fangehabe,...#c 
|sagnix


----------



## NorbertF (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> Mensch,..."ihr" mit eurem Fangehabe


Nix ihr...ist immer nur einer, immer der gleiche und jedesmal packt er 10 Zander drauf  und es ist nicht Veit, der hat keine Zahlen (ausser Köder und Fischgrössen) sondern Berichte und Fotos.
Ich hoffe wie haben Holger jetzt animiert dass er diese Saison auch Fotos und Berichte liefert, ich lese so gerne Fangberichte


----------



## Wasserpatscher (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wir haben noch nicht mal Dreikönigstag, schon geht der Veitstanz wieder los. Können wir nicht Veit hier ungestört seine Fänge posten lassen, ohne dass dauernd der Fanclub und der Anti-Fanclub sich beharken? Er fängt Fische, die postet er, basta! Oder?


----------



## Holger (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Nix ihr...ist immer nur einer, immer der gleiche und jedesmal packt er 10 Zander drauf  und es ist nicht Veit, der hat keine Zahlen (ausser Köder und Fischgrössen) sondern Berichte und Fotos.
> Ich hoffe wie haben Holger jetzt animiert dass er diese Saison auch Fotos und Berichte liefert, ich lese so gerne Fangberichte


 

Du kannst gerne öfter in den "Zander in Ostfriesland"-Thread kommen, wenn du so gerne Fangberichte über Zander liest. Was hier zwischen September und November gefangen wird, da kommt die berühmte Zanderkant nicht mit. Im Übrigen auch von mir....sogar mit Bildern !!! |supergri Da wird jetzt zwar nicht jeder 50er von uns abgelichtet, aber es sind genug Bilder drin....|rolleyes 

So nun aber Schluß, ich hoffe ihr bekommt alle eure Autogramme von Veit. |supergri


----------



## NorbertF (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Der Thread wird in der Tat gerne von mir gelesen, der ist Klasse 
Kann ich den anderen hier die gerne Fangberichte ansehen auch empfehlen


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nu kommt mal wieder zurück zum OnTopic, nämlich Fänge posten.

Sonst muss ich doch wieder mal löschender/editierenderweise einschreiten und dann bin ich wieder der Pöse!


----------



## fischdieb22 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Glückwunsch an die Fänger und zu Veit braucht man wohl nix zu sagen....#d :q  EINFACH NUR GEIL! Dickes Petri!

Komme auch gerade von unserem Vereinssee!Konnte zwei wunderschöne laichgefärbte Seesaiblinge von 54 und 69cm auf meinen Discount-Billigwobbler verhaften und dazu kamen noch sechs Barsche zwischen 30 und 38cm die alle auf einen Kupfer-Mepps gebissen haben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

PS:
Da ich schon dabei war:
Im 2006er Thread gabs immer wieder Stress von wegen Fische zurücksetzen oder nicht.

*Ich editiere/lösche in diesem Thread daher radikal alles rund ums zurücksetzen.*

Das ist ein Fangmeldungsthread und kein "ich setz zurück (oder halt auch nicht) - Thread"!!!

*In diesem Thread haben daher Bemerkungen wie "schwimmen alle wieder, nach dem Foto zurück, aus der Hand gerutscht, selbstverständlich mitgenommen, etc., etc......" überhaupt nichts zu suchen - auch nicht als Neben- oder Schlußsatz!!*

Ebensowenig Diskussionen ob man jetzt evtl. zu viele Fische mitgenommen hat, das Wasser das verträgt und so weiter......

Denkt also zukünftig bitte dran!


----------



## polli (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Super!
:m :m :m 
Das war überfällig..


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

40,2 pfund!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! neuer rekordhecht aufm bodden gefangen beim team boddenangeln...unter www.bodden-angeln.de werden bald bilder gezeigt....geiler fisch, mit sicherheit gibbet da noch größere. mir würden ja 30 pfund reichen für den anfang, ok, 20 gehen auch zur not :q
wollt ich nur mal melden..........


----------



## Peter K. (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@All

Was ich nur komisch finde ist, dass am Rhein momentan wirklich nichts geht und an der Saale sogar fette Zander.

War gestern und heute in Duisburg am Rhein und ging leer aus.

Liegt zu 99% am Vollmond, aber der ist doch auch an der Saale:-(


----------



## minden (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Liegt zu 99% am Vollmond, aber der ist doch auch an der Saale:-(


 
Und auch hier ist er,..und gefangen wurde heute sehr gut. Vielleicht liegts dann doch nicht zu 99% am Mond|kopfkrat


----------



## Drag (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Sind doch keine Werwölfe


----------



## Peter K. (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Minden

In welchem Bereich angelst du und was ging heute?also in Duisburg waren alle Angler ohne Biss unterwegs..und wir waren zu dritt und haben ungefähr 6 weitere Angler getroffen, die auch alle der Meinung waren, dass es am Mond und am hohen Wasserstand liegt.


----------



## Jayvonruegen (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Von mir auch allen ein Frohes neues Erfolgreiches Jahr 
also mein Mittag für's Neujahr habe ich mir schin am 28 Dezember geangelt
Mit meinen Schwiegervater bin ich mit dem Boot auf dem Bodden raus und kahmen nach 2 Stunden wieder Resultat 8 Hechte 2 kleinere und 6 über 70 cm einer von denen wog 13 kg (ein dickes ding).


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Lieber Jayvonruegen, ersma herzlich willkommen hier, und lesen schadet nicht.

Da Du das augenscheinlich nicht gemacht hast, hier nochmal das entsprechende Zitat:



> *Ich editiere/lösche in diesem Thread daher radikal alles rund ums zurücksetzen.*
> 
> Das ist ein Fangmeldungsthread und kein "ich setz zurück (oder halt auch nicht) - Thread"!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kurzer (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Da ich schon dabei war:
> Im 2006er Thread gabs immer wieder Stress von wegen Fische zurücksetzen oder nicht.
> 
> ...


 
:m Das kommt zwar spät aber es kommt! So geht's!


----------



## Raabiat (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wie in jedem Jahr nur mit aktualisierter Jahreszahl erhält auch in diesem Jahr dieser Thread hier meine Stimme für die Wahl zum: "most stupid Thread 2007"|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## minden (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@peter k

So nähe Hannover Mittellandkanal...
Also ich habe sowohl meine Fische bei zunehmenden, voll und abnehmenden Mond gefangen,...es gibt halt viele Faktoren die das Beissverhalten beeinflussen,...
Hier ist es eigentlich sehr hart zu fischen was die Fischausbeute angeht,...aber heute hatte nen Kolleg von mir in 1 1/2 Std 2 Zander, einen verlohren und noch nen Biss verhauen. Ist für hier SEHR GUT.


*@Thomas9904*
finde manche Sachen gehören editiert und/oder gestrichen, aber wenn man schreibt Hecht schwimmt wieder,...das stört doch wohl keinen hier. Sowas zu editieren finde ich übertrieben und sehe ich als Rückschritt (Nur meine Meinung#h )


----------



## Peter K. (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Klar....
Nur momentan ist es halt so, dass hier nichts geht und das liegt hauptsächlich am Mond.Nächste Woche soll es dann besser werden und ich werde wieder losziehen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> Das kommt zwar spät aber es kommt! So geht's!


20 Minuten empfinde ich nicht als spät - oder muss ein Mod 24 Stunden online sein?



> @Thomas9904
> finde manche Sachen gehören editiert und/oder gestrichen, aber wenn man schreibt Hecht schwimmt wieder,...das stört doch wohl keinen hier. Sowas zu editieren finde ich übertrieben und sehe ich als Rückschritt (Nur meine Meinung


Falsche Meinung, denn die Vergangenheit hat oft genug gezeigt, dass damit der Stress losgeht.

Nu müsst ihr mit den Konsequenzen leben....


----------



## Veit (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Peter K.: Der letzte Vollmond hatte mir schon nen 80er Zander gebracht...
Da war sogar eine extrem gute Phase, wo jeden Abend ein, zwei Zander gebissen haben, dazu noch ein paar Hechte. Diesmal wars nur mal ein guter Einzelfisch, denn insgesamt läuft momentan eher schlecht.
Habe mich mit diesem Thema auch schon auseinander gesetzt, jedoch konnte ich nicht so recht feststellen, dass sich der Vollmond beim Zanderangeln negativ oder postiv auswirkt. Denke es hängt eher vom Wetter ab und wohl auch vom Gewässer ab. 
Letztendlich ist es zwar immer interessant sowas mal zu hinterleuchten, aber ändern kann man weder am Mond noch am Wetter etwas...

@ all: Das mit den Autogrammen ist wirklich Quatsch! Es gibt auch hier in der Region andere Angler, die auch viele und gute Fische fange, für die Zeit in der sie Angeln gehen, ähnlich viel wie ich wenn nicht sogar mehr. Die sind bloß in keinem Internetforum vertreten und keiner weiß was von ihren Fängen. Holger hat schon recht, ich will garnicht wissen, wieviele Angler es gibt, die ne bessere Technik haben als ich, aber trotzdem schlecht fangen, weil sie Sch...-Gewässer haben. 
Sehts locker, ich würde schon sagen, dass ich ein bisschen was drauf habe, aber ich hab eben auch das Zeit-und Gewässerpotential um das auszunutzen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Aja und es ist schon vorgekommen, dass ich über mehrere Angeltage nicht einen Fisch gefangen habe.


----------



## Kurzer (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Thomas

ich hatte es grundsätzlich gemeint! ;-> Natürlich könnt Ihr nicht 24h online sein!


----------



## Veit (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

PS @ all: Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn dieser Thread dieses Jahr halbwegs stressfrei bleibt!!! (Dafür fasse ich mir auch gerne an die eigene Nase!)


----------



## Holger (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Veit

Du hast mein Posting richtig interpretiert, danke. Wollte damit nämlich keinen Streß lostreten wie einst, und so wie ich es gemeint hab ist es angekommen, freut mich. 

@ all

Warum allgemein so viel über Vollmond gemeckert wird...ich denke, wenn man eine Statistik erstellen würde, könnte man sehen das genau so viele Zander bei Vollmond gefangen werden wie z.B. bei Neumond.


----------



## Peter K. (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Holger
Und wenn ich dir jetzt sage, dass ich es ausgewertet habe über 4 Jahre und dir sagen muss bei Vollmond habe ich weniger bzw viel weniger bis garnichts gefangen Zufall oder steckt doch was dahinter Bezogen habe ich dies nur auf die Zanderfänge..

Werde morgen etwas jiggen gehen um mal zu gucken was die Barsche sagen.melde mich morgen..

@Veit
WIe du schon gesagt hast, ist es von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich.Hier sieht es momentan echt besch... aus.
Umso erfreulicher , dass es bei dir gut geht.Fängst du die Zander auch mal wenn es hell ist, oder ausschließlich bei Dunkelheit?

@All

Nehmen wir es uns als Vorsatz
Kein Stress in diesem Forum


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> @All
> 
> Nehmen wir es uns als Vorsatz
> Kein Stress in diesem Forum


Guter Vorsatz!!!


----------



## Bronni (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo,
konnte heute um 09:30 meinen ersten Zander in 2007 landen.
Bis dann und allen Petri  Heil
Bronni


----------



## JohnvanJerk (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri heil detlef.  ne stadtliche größe hat er ja!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> *Ich editiere/lösche in diesem Thread daher radikal alles rund ums zurücksetzen.*
> 
> Das ist ein Fangmeldungsthread und kein "ich setz zurück (oder halt auch nicht) - Thread"!!!
> 
> *In diesem Thread haben daher Bemerkungen wie "schwimmen alle wieder, nach dem Foto zurück, aus der Hand gerutscht, selbstverständlich mitgenommen, etc., etc......" überhaupt nichts zu suchen - auch nicht als Neben- oder Schlußsatz!!*


Das gilt nicht nur für diejenigen, die Fische zurücksetzen, sondern auch für die, die Fische mitnehmen.

In diesem Thread gehts um die reine Fangmeldung und nicht darum was danach mit dem Fisch geschieht....

Ich werde daher - um jeden Stress zu vermeiden - wie angekündigt daher weiterhin ohne jeden Kommentar auch Teile aus Postings löschen wie "den lass ich mir heute abend schmecken" etc......

Bitte um entsprechende Beachtung


----------



## Bronni (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Dirk,
der Zander hatte 9 Pfd., schon ein ordentlicher Fisch.
Petri Dank
Bronni


----------



## Daredevil (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war heute morgen auch mal unterwegs aber irgendwie tat sich gar nichts. Ich habe sämtliche Gufis von groß bis klein geworfen und eine Nullrunde abgegriffen. Wenigstens dauert es noch ein wenig bis zur Schonzeit.


----------



## Holger (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Bronni

Datt is een Schöner, Petri zum super Zanderstart !!!  

Ich war heut auch auf Zander los, gegen Saisonende setz ich Freund Glasauge ganz gern mal Köfis vor, so auch heute. Aber bis auf 2 Zander von ca. 50 cm und 1 Fehlbiß gibts kaum was zu vermelden. Das kann nur besser werden, vor allem in puncto Größe. :q


----------



## Peter K. (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Holger
Immerhin Fisch. Wo wurde der Zander gefangen?


----------



## Holger (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Die Fische stammen aus dem Knockster Tief bei Emden, Ostfriesland. |rolleyes


----------



## Veit (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Fängst du die Zander auch mal wenn es hell ist, oder ausschließlich bei Dunkelheit?


Ja im Sommer geht das ganz gut.


----------



## Veit (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Habe heute meinen Angelkumpel Benni mal ein bisschen geguidet, damit er endlich mal wieder nen Hecht fängt. Und das hat gut geklappt, denn er konnte mit einem Salmo String-Wobbler im Rotfederndekor einen schönen Esox von 81 cm überlisten und später noch einen Barsch auf Spinner.
Ich hatte 2 Hechte. Einen 56er auf Illex Deka Hamakuru (den ich wenig später abgerissen habe |gr: ) und noch nen kleinen Spritzer auf kupferfarbenen Mepps-Spinner.


----------



## Holger (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Ja im Sommer geht das ganz gut.


 
Krass.....bei uns ist es genau umgekehrt. Im Herbst / Winter tagsüber, im Sommer nachts. Aber genau deine Erfahrungen hört man auch immer von größeren Flüssen, und die Saale is ja eben auch ein Fluß. Bei unseren kleinen (bis maximal 35 Meter breiten) und höchstens 3 Meter tiefen Kanälen ticken die Uhren anders. |rolleyes 

Andere Länder, andere Sitten...|supergri

Edith meint: Petri an dich und deinen Kollegen zu den Esoxen. Mitleid habe ich für den abgerissenen Hamakuru, Illex killen is teuer....


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

wie groß war der wobbler, auf den der 81er gebissen hat????


----------



## Veit (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Bubbel: 8 cm - Und das war genau die richtige Größe, denn das Wasser war voller Kleinfisch und die Hechte sind ständig in die Schwärme reingeknallt. Mit großen Ködern hätte man da sicherlich ziemlich alt ausgesehen...


----------



## fireline (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hi alle zusammen
@drag
hast hundert% recht,die san so schlank im fluss wie die victoria beckham,zumindest in deser grösse (57cm)

hab heut auch meinen ersten hecht in diesem jahr verhaftet
hatte grad mal 4 pfund bei 67 cm

wünschen allen ein gutes petri 2007

mfg


----------



## Peter K. (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit

War eher auf den Winter bezogen..

Das es im Sommer gut tagsüber geht weiss ich.Gehe schließlich seit 9 Jahren intensiv am Rhein auf Zander.


----------



## JamesFish007 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri allerseits..


----------



## Drag (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ja auch von mir ein dickes Petri


----------



## hotte50 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fireline schrieb:


> hi alle zusammen
> @drag
> 
> 
> ...



hmmmm......stimmt, verdammt wenig.
lt. Fisch-Kalkulator müsste er 282 gr. mehr haben  :vik:

Grüßle
H50


----------



## fireline (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hi hotte 50
ja i glaub der hatte einen marathon hinter sich
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hat der andere link gefunzt? i glaub schon,auf was die leute alles kommen,gel
mfg


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@veit: 8cm is eben ein kleiner köder für einen hecht, gerade im winter, aber in dieser situation bestimmt keine schlechte wahl, wie der fang ja zusätzlich bestätigt. mein 75er heute biss auch auf nen kleinere twister, ich war jedoch auch auf barsch aus :q dieses warme wetter is irgendwie komisch, aber solange was beißt, ok. leider sind im hafen hier bei uns keine zander zur zeit. dafür muss es kälter werden und die schonzeit beginnt ende januar!!!!! der winter muss sich beeilen, sonst fange ich keinen zander mehr....aber wenn es weiterhin barsche und hechte gibt, zur not auch die ;-)


----------



## NorbertF (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Heute die erste Forelle meines Lebens gefangen, nach 25 Jahren angeln!
Geschätzte 40-45cm, hat auf einen 14cm HS Shad in klar-glitter gebissen. Hing nur leicht am Schwanzdrilling und konnte deshalb schon neben dem Boot im Wasser befreit werden (Thomas das kannst drinlassen, die haben Schonzeit hehe).
Deshalb auch kein Foto. Dem Fisch zuliebe. Selbst wenns der erste des Lebens war. Das war meine heutige freudige Zanderüberraschung. Die kämpfen nicht schlecht im Übrigen!

edit: der Fisch ist Pikepauly gewidmet. Hab ich ihm versprochen


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> (Thomas das kannst drinlassen, die haben Schonzeit hehe).


Sachdienlicher Hinweis! 
))


----------



## Steffen90 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

moin
hab auch mal zwei hechte von heute zu melden!
einen 55er und einen 62er. meine beiden ersten hechte dieses jahr! beide bissen beim barschangeln auf einen 8cm kopyto in klar-glitter.


----------



## Holger (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich und ein Kumpel hatten heute 5 Zander auf GuFi....leider nix Großes, alle nur so 40-45 cm. Aber wenigstens hat was gezuppelt....gab zudem einige Fehlbisse...


----------



## Dadycool21 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hey Leute,

ware heute mal wieder unterwegs, konnte 3 Hechte überlisten.
2x 70cm 1x 60cm. War ein schöner Tag:q .














Beste Grüße#h


----------



## Junger Dorschler (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri den Fängern,nmeine hand zuckt jetzt schon:q


----------



## Ocrem (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> petri den Fängern,nmeine hand zuckt jetzt schon:q


 
Waschen hilft *spässle*

Petri heil, schöne Fische bei


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> meine hand zuckt jetzt schon:q


 
na dann... viel Spaß...:q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ich sag nix|stolz:


----------



## Living Dead (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



snoek-1969 schrieb:


> na dann... viel Spaß...:q




                          -.-   wie erotisch doch hechte sind!


----------



## bazawe (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Konnte am Samstag mit einem 8cm Kopyto in Perl Glitter blau einen ca. 65er Hecht verhaften, zudem noch ein paar Barsche auf 5er Kopytos.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Kuschi777 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Endlich kann ich nach 2Schneidertagen auch mal die ersten Fänge im Jahr 2007 verzeichnen.

Es war die beste Hechtstunde die ich bis jetzt in meiner Raubfischkariere hatte.
Heute nach der Schule gings um 14Uhr los.

Beim 2. Wurf rüttelte es schon an meiner Rute und ich konnte einen 55er Hecht landen.
ca. 15min Später lies sich ein kleinerer Hecht von meinem Spinner überzeugen er hatte so ca. 40cm ich konnte in nicht messen da er mir kurz vorm Keschern am Ufer wieder ausstieg.

Wenige Minuten später kam schon der nächste Biss.
Diesmal ein 65er Hecht.

Gegen 15Uhr hörte ich dann auf und es war wirklich nicht schlecht heute.


Gebissen haben sie alle in nehm kleinen See.
Und alle auf 4er Mepps aglia longue.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu den Fischen:m3 hechte in 1 std ist dpch mal nicht schlecht:g


----------



## Holger (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Kuschi

Petri zum Trio !!! #h


----------



## maesox (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

_*Petri zu deinen zwei (drei) Hechten!!!*_

_*Man darf zurecht auf jeden Fisch stolz sein ,den man in der Jahreszeit überlistet...erst recht mit Künstködern!!!!!*_

Wenn`s klappt häng ich morgen ein Bild von meinem 96er Hecht von letzter Woche rein !!



TL Matze


----------



## zander55 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri den Fängern!

War heute Nachmittag für zwei Stunden Spinnfischen und konnte einen Hecht von 62 cm auf 11er Kopyto fangen.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Zander55

wieder einer,der sich nie im schneidertag thread blicken lässt:q#6


----------



## Kuschi777 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Jetzt muss ich doch mal fragen:

Ihr habt ja immer solche Pics wo ihr und der Fisch trauf seit.

Wenn ihr mal alleine unterwegs seit wie macht ihr diese Pic`s weil ich finde solche einfach besser als solche dich ich heute gemacht habe.
Also gebt mir mal Tips


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Endlich kann ich nach 2Schneidertagen (...)



Aha! Hast Du die schon ordnungsgemäß eingetragen?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=91953


----------



## Kuschi777 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Wasserpatscher

Ne hab ich nicht.

Mir wäre es zurzeit sehr wichtig um herauszufinden wie sie die Pics machen wenn sie alleine sind.
Komm helft mir halt.
Vllt. fang ich morgen schon die nächsten und dann will ich bessere bilder mache.


----------



## Drag (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Tja bissl improvisieren 
Du hast doch bei deiner Digicam bestimmt einen Selbstauslöser?!


----------



## Kuschi777 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ja hab ich aber wie soll ich die Digicam halten und den fisch??

Und wenn ich sie irgendwo hinlege woher soll ich dann wissen ob ich auf dem Bild überhaupt drauf bin.
Und um 20Fotos zu machen ist keine Zeit.
Da die Fische ja untermassig sind und wieder schwimmen müssen.


----------



## arktisfan (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

#d Hallo aus Berlin
Allen erst mal ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2007 vorallem viel Fisch.

Leider ist ja zur Zeit hier in Berlin und Brandenburg Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander, das bedeutet " langeweile ohne Ende"#d 
Was macht Ihr denn jetzt um nicht zu versauern?#c 


Gruß Arktisfan


----------



## zander55 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ kuschi: Wenn ich allein bin mach ich die Bilder mit dem Selbstauslöser. Du stellst die Kamera irgendwo drauf, das kann ne Mauer, Baumstumpf oder sonst was sein, irgendwas finden man immer. Wenn die Kamera steht Selbstauslöser betätigen. Hast dann etwa 10 Sekunden Zeit den Fisch in Position zu bringen. Wenn du dich gerade vor die Kamera stellst und etwa 1 1/2 Meter abstand hast sollte alles darauf sein. Zu viel Umgebung kann dann nachher mit dem Computer wieder entfernt werden. Kostet zwar Qualität, aber besser für den Fisch, da du so nicht mehrere versuche brauchst, bis das Bild in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Holger (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> ja hab ich aber wie soll ich die Digicam halten und den fisch??
> 
> Und wenn ich sie irgendwo hinlege woher soll ich dann wissen ob ich auf dem Bild überhaupt drauf bin.
> Und um 20Fotos zu machen ist keine Zeit.
> Da die Fische ja untermassig sind und wieder schwimmen müssen.


 
Eben mit Selbstauslöser. Geht aber nur, wenn du was hast in erhöhter Position, ansonsten geht das eben nicht und dann fotografiere ich den Fisch eben in der Hand oder liegend. Ich stelle die Cam gern auf meine Gufitasche und gehe dann in die Hocke....das reicht meist schon.


----------



## DerHASS (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gestern meinen ersten Hecht überhaupt im Main bei Obernburg gefangen. Kein Riese mit 63 cm, aber auf KöFi mit nem Zanderhaken und Mono gebissen und doch rausbekommen


----------



## Veit (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Konnte heute abend den ersten Döbel des Jahres überlisten. Knappe 50 cm und gebissen auf 8er Kopyto in perlweißglitterschwarz. Naja, die Freude hat sich in Grenzen gehalten, denn ein Zander oder Hecht wäre schon schöner gewesen.


----------



## Tisie (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Arktisfan,



arktisfan schrieb:


> Allen erst mal ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2007 vorallem viel Fisch.


das wünsche ich Dir auch!



arktisfan schrieb:


> Leider ist ja zur Zeit hier in Berlin und Brandenburg Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander, das bedeutet " langeweile ohne Ende"#d


Das wird jetzt wahrscheinlich die beste Nachricht des Jahres 2007 für Dich  ... in den Brandenburger DAV-Gewässern gibt es kein generelles Raubfischangelverbot mehr von Januar bis Mai. Die Schonzeiten wurden den spezifischen Laichzeiten der einzelnen Fischarten angepaßt, d.h. Du kannst noch bis Ende Januar auf Hecht angeln, auf Zander sogar bis Ende März (siehe Gewässerordnung des LAVB). Somit kannst Du ganzjährig auf Raubfische angeln, wobei in der Schonzeit gefangene Fische (z.B. ein Hecht beim Zanderangeln) natürlich schonend zurückzusetzen sind.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Drag (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Das finde ich besser als wie in RLP das die die gleiche Schonzeit haben (Hecht/Zander)
Aber man kann ja trotzdem weiter auf Brasch angeln ^^


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@tisie: genial!! wusst ich gar nicht, verrückt!!! über den sinn lässt sich streiten....


----------



## Tisie (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Steffen,



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> @tisie: genial!! wusst ich gar nicht, verrückt!!! über den sinn lässt sich streiten....


klar läßt sich über den Sinn streiten ... bei so einer Regelung stellt sich für mich die Frage, wozu die Schonzeit überhaupt dient. Eigentlich doch um die Fische während der Laichzeit in Ruhe zu lassen, oder?! Aber wenn die Räuber trotzdem beangelt werden können (um sie dann eben zurückzusetzen), macht die Schonzeit - im Sinn von "schonen" - eben keinen Sinn mehr. Ein weiteres Problem sehe ich in der Verschiebung der Laichzeit durch extreme Witterungsbedingungen in einen Zeitraum vor oder nach der Schonzeit. Man kann nur hoffen, daß es genug vernünftige Angler gibt, die verantwortungsvoll mit dieser Regelung umgehen und den Hechten und Zandern auf ihren Laichplätzen trotzdem ein Päuschen gönnen. Wir wollen beim Austausch von Körperflüssigkeiten ja auch unsere Ruhe haben 

So, genug off Topic ... viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## salmo hucho (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

mein erster Zander


----------



## paul188 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dickes Petri von mir!!! Was für ein Brocken.#r #r 

Gruß Paul.


----------



## salmo hucho (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

und noch einige Fotos


----------



## Ronen (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> Und um 20Fotos zu machen ist keine Zeit.
> Da die Fische ja untermassig sind und wieder schwimmen müssen



wer will schon 20 Foto`s von nem untemaßigem sehen???  Lass des mit dem Foto...lass den untemaßigen sofort schwimmen und knipse den nächsten!!!!


----------



## Holger (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Salmo Hucho

1. Zander und so ne Granate ??? Donnerwetter, dickes Petri von mir......gibts Fakten (Länge, Gewicht).....


----------



## maesox (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

*Endlich ....jetzt hats geklappt!! Hier mein Esox vom 03.01.2007...wie versprochen!!!*|rolleyes 


TL Matze


----------



## NorbertF (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wow, schönes Krokodil. Petri!


----------



## Holger (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mensch Maesox, da is ja die Granate....#h Nochmals Petri dazu !!! Ist auch ein tolles Foto geworden......#6


----------



## maesox (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dankeschön !! Ein schöner Fisch macht ein ein gutes Bild erst richtig aus...und das ist er,mit seinen roten Flossen!!!! Echt hübsch die "Kleine" !!:l 



TL Matze


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...dickes Petri zu den Hecht und Zandergranaten...
...wirklich schöne Fische...


----------



## Tisie (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Auch von mir ein kräftiges Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen!

Der erste Zander und dann gleich so ein Brocken, einfach unglaublich #d ... Glückwunsch!!!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## minden (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nach 3 Scheidertagen anfang des jahres konnte ich heute meinen 3 Zander dieses jahr fangen,...

zwar alles keine Riesen aber immerhin,...

auf ein erfolgreises Zander/Hecht/Barschjahr...


Ach ja Petri zu dem dicken fetten schönen Zander!!!


----------



## Holger (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Minden

Petri ! Geht mir momentan nicht anders hier. Die Zander beißen, für den Januar sogar ungewöhnlich gut, aber die Größen kannste knicken. Da kann man kaum was dran ändern. Einfach durchangeln, irgendwann kommen die Besseren, hoff ich.|rolleyes


----------



## Peter K. (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri solangsam kommen die Zander '


----------



## davis (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hallo Steffen,
> klar läßt sich über den Sinn streiten ... bei so einer Regelung stellt sich für mich die Frage, wozu die Schonzeit überhaupt dient. Eigentlich doch um die Fische während der Laichzeit in Ruhe zu lassen, oder?! Aber wenn die Räuber trotzdem beangelt werden können (um sie dann eben zurückzusetzen), macht die Schonzeit - im Sinn von "schonen" - eben keinen Sinn mehr. Ein weiteres Problem sehe ich in der Verschiebung der Laichzeit durch extreme Witterungsbedingungen in einen Zeitraum vor oder nach der Schonzeit. Man kann nur hoffen, daß es genug vernünftige Angler gibt, die verantwortungsvoll mit dieser Regelung umgehen und den Hechten und Zandern auf ihren Laichplätzen trotzdem ein Päuschen gönnen. Wir wollen beim Austausch von Körperflüssigkeiten ja auch unsere Ruhe haben


 
|good: |good: |good: 

Petri an alle Fänger! Besonders zu der Hecht- & Zandergranate!

Ich war erst einmal Fischen im neuen Jahr und leider noch nichts vorzuzeigen...aber das Jahr is noch jung...#6 

greetz


----------



## salmo hucho (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

an Holger

Der Zander  95cm/12700 gr.
an der Donau


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

******* man, das is ein dicker!!!!


----------



## minden (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Holger

Hast du schon versucht auf 15er oder so umzusteigen?
Vielleicht lockt das n paar grössere hervor?!?

Ich werde es zumindest mal versuchen....


----------



## Holger (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ salmo hucho
Mit der Längenschätzung lag ich schon ganz gut......12,3 kg is der Hammer, das is aber auch ne Tonne !!! Wenn man bedenkt, das mein sehr schlanker Zander aus dem Jahre 2005 bei 87 cm nur 5.500 Gramm wog, is das der Hammer. Nur 8 cm mehr, aber doppelt so schwer. Aber kein Wunder, bei der Plautze die das Mastschwein da trägt......einfach nur ein Wahnsinnsfisch !!!! Aber Donauzander sind glaub ich generell sehr korpulent, kann das sein ? erinnere mich da an einige aus Angelzeitschriften.......Du hast dir da ne Marke gesetzt, es wird schwer das nochmal zu toppen !!! #h 


@ Minden
Ja, hab ich. Und es bringt gar nix. Unsere Zander hier, selbst die 80+ und 90+ Zander, favorisieren Gufis von 10 bis maximal 15 cm. Drüber bringt gar nix mehr. Ich und vor allem Kumpels haben das ausreichend getestet.


----------



## zander55 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zum fetten Zander und Pracht Hecht, beides sehr schöne Tiere!
War heute Nachmittag mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Einen Hecht konnte ich in einer knappen Stunde angeln auf 11er Kopyto Classic in perlweiß fangen.


----------



## mortal (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Zander55

Super Fang. Petri an alle, die schon gefangen habe. Ich habe immer noch nicht.


----------



## Tisie (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil, Dominik!

Wieder herrlich gefärbt Dein Hecht - sehr schön :l 

Dein Gewässer ist auch nicht sehr groß, oder?! Ist das ein Fluß?

Ich habe morgen endlich mal einen Tag frei (seit Silvester fast durchgearbeitet :c ) und werde kräftig die Rute schwingen. Mal schauen, was geht?!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## forellenhunter81 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin Leute,

war Sonntag los und hab 3 Hechte und ca. 25 Barsche gehabt. War daraufhin heut mit Wilhelm1 nochmal los und wir hatten 4 Hechte und ca. 15 Barsche (6 über 30cm, größter 36cm). Was ne geiler Angeltag.


----------



## Holger (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an Zander 55 und forellenhunter......die Barschfotos gefallen mir auf jeden Fall schon besser wie das letzte auf Zeitungspapier.


----------



## Counter-Striker (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War an der Elbe , konnte einen Zander von 85cm fangen (Personal Best)

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1412585&postcount=4672


----------



## zander55 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an Forellenhunter und besonders an Counter-Striker, einen tollen Zander haste da gefangen, super.#6 

@ Tisie: Ist ein See, etwa 4 ha groß und max. 5 Meter tief. Ist ziemlich verwinkelt und es liegt jede menge Holz im Wasser, da See von Bäumen umgeben ist. Hechte fühlen sich hier jedenfalls pudelwohl und Futter gibt es auch genug.


----------



## Veit (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Counter-Striker: Mein Glückwunsch auch an dieser Stelle nochmal zu deinem Pracht-Zander! 
Und auch ein Petri an alle anderen Fänger!


----------



## minden (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Es sollte keine Disskusion werden, dehalb auch das "Petri",...

also ruhig Blut allerseits


----------



## paul188 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Counter-Striker   Ein ganz dickes Petri zu dem schönen Zander! Selbstveständlich auch an die anderen Fänger, Petri!


Gruß Paul.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



maesox schrieb:


> Hier mein Esox vom 03.01.2007...wie versprochen!!!


Petri zu dem schönen Fisch und dem schönen Foto! #6


----------



## cipro2003 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich konnte heut meinen ersten 2007er Hecht verhaften!:q Kein Riese mit 66cm aber ein herrlich gezeichneter Fisch mit knallroten Flossen!Gebisssen hat er auf einen orangenen Wobbler von 20cm!:m 
Wünsche euch ein Fischreiches Jahr 2007
Gruß Frank


----------



## Bronni (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo,

          vorab allen Fängern ein dickes Petri. 2007 scheint ja ganz gut zu starten, die dicken Zander scheinen augenblicklich ja richtig Appetit zu haben, super Salmo Huche, wirklich schöne Fische und der Hecht von  Maesox , einfach nur klasse. Können wir nur hoffen, dass sich 2007 weiter so entwickelt, wie es gestartet ist.
  Bis dann und allen weiterhin schöne, dicke Fische
  Bronni


----------



## Holger (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Counterstriker und die anderen Fänger !!!

Ganz dickes Petri !!! #6 

Schon klasse, was hier in den ersten 10 Tagen des Jahres an Fisch zu sehen ist.....der "Winter" glänzt mit guten Fischen....so kanns weitergehn. :m


----------



## JamesFish007 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Counter-Striker schrieb:


> War an der Elbe , konnte einen Zander von 85cm fangen (Personal Best)
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1412585&postcount=4672


 
Auf was ist der Gute den hereingefallen?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...wirklich ein netter Zander Herr Counter-Striker...
...Petri dazu...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

jo schöner Zander,petri von mir|supergri
auch an die,die ihren ersten Fisch 07 schon gefangen haben#h


----------



## Waagemann (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri cs:k! geiler fisch!!
ich war heute auch nochmal ein bisschen Ansitzangeln an meinen Vereinsteich.Hat auch teilweise funktioniert...ich hatte einen guten 70er Hecht der sich aber kurz vor dem Ufer verabschiedet hat:r!Ich habe mich sehr geärgert,weil es wirklich ein starker Fisch WAR!!!

mfg waagemann​


----------



## paul188 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute Mittag auch mal wieder los und ich konnte, wenn auch ein wenig durchnässt einen 65 cm Hecht verhaften. War leider der einzige Biss bei dem bescheidenen Wetter.#d 

Gruß Paul.


----------



## PocoLoco (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu dem Hecht 
Wodrauf hat der Hecht denn gebissen?


----------



## Veit (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Paul, schön fett is das HEchtlein ja. Ich hatte heute leider schon wieder ne Nullnummer, im Moment ist hier wirklich der Wurm drin. Freue mich aber trotzdem, dass es bei anderen besser läuft.


----------



## paul188 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ poco loco : den Hecht habe ich auf einen 11cm Slottershad in glittergrün gefangen.

@ veit : für seine Größe  war er gut genährt , im Drill aber wie ein nasser Sack. Hauptsache mal wieder Fischkontakt gehabt.:q 

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

super wohlgenärter Winterhecht,petri|wavey:


----------



## zander55 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute Mittag mal wieder Spinnfischen und konnte einen 65 cm Hecht landen, der auf einen Silbernen 5er Spinner gebissen hat.


----------



## Fangfisch (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war heute beim Blinkern
Fazit:
Hecht 65
Zander 56

Beide auf Illex
Fängt nicht schlecht an das Jahr des Fischers

-------------------------------------------------------------

_Erfolg ist nur halb so schön, wenn es niemanden gibt, der einen beneidet._ #v


----------



## erich17 (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute mit meiner neuen Harrison unterwegs. Habe ca. 2 1/2 Stunden mit 8cm Kopyto gezockt - kein Zupfer !!!
Danach habe ich den Kopyto auf den Grund tippen lassen und danach mit mittlerer Geschwindigkeit gespinnt. Insgesamt bissen in 3 Stunden 4 Hechte. 50cm , 55cm , 64 cm und eine schöne dicke Dame mit 82 cm.
Habe mehrere Farben ausprobiert , aber alle 4 haben auf Silber-glitter - schwarzer Rücken rote Brust gebissen.

Erich17


----------



## Fangfisch (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



erich17 schrieb:


> War heute mit meiner neuen Harrison unterwegs. Habe ca. 2 1/2 Stunden mit 8cm Kopyto gezockt - kein Zupfer !!!
> Danach habe ich den Kopyto auf den Grund tippen lassen und danach mit mittlerer Geschwindigkeit gespinnt. Insgesamt bissen in 3 Stunden 4 Hechte. 50cm , 55cm , 64 cm und eine schöne dicke Dame mit 82 cm.
> Habe mehrere Farben ausprobiert , aber alle 4 haben auf Silber-glitter - schwarzer Rücken rote Brust gebissen.
> 
> Erich17


 
Wo gibts denn soooo viele Hechte in Neubiberg zu fangen??:g


----------



## NorbertF (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Am Rhein ging heute vormittag nicht soo viel. Ein schöner ca. 40er Döbel hat mich entschneidert, ansonsten 2 Barschrupfler die ich nicht verwerten konnte.


----------



## Peter K. (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin, melde mich vom Rhein zurück.

Heute mal eine Stelle ausprobiert, wo ich Barsch vermutet habe.
Nach 3 Std konnte ich 25 Barsche verhaften.
Grössen waren von 15cm- 36cm.
Köder waren Kopytos in der Farbe Weiss und Gelb.Auf andere Farben kam kein Biss.

http://img230.*ih.us/img230/4529/baryw4.jpg


----------



## zander55 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute für 5 Stunden mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Es lief nicht besonders, in der ganze Zeit bekam ich nur einen Biss, auf Salmo Boxer Wobbler, in Rotschwarz und ein 60er Hecht kam zum Vorschein.


----------



## erich17 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Fangfisch

In Neubiberg nicht - am Unterlauser Weiher - genau gegenüber dem Schwimmbad.

Dort gehen die Hechte momentan wie die Sau !!!!! Am Donnerstag hat einer 20 Meter von meinem Spezl entfernt einen 1,10 Meter Monster gefangen - die Waage zeigte 28 Pfund !!!!!!!!! Laut den Aussagen meines Spezl war die Dame kurz vorm Platzen !!!!! 


Erich17


----------



## Veit (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ENDLICH hab ich heute auch mal wieder was gefangen (von diversen gehakten Brassen der letzten Tage mal abgesehen).
Boardi Tilo war mal wieder in Halle zu Besuch und wir versuchten unser Glück an einem See auf Hecht und testeten dabei gleich mal zwei neue Köder aus, die den Test auch erfolgreich gemeistert haben. Tilo fischte mit einem Zalt-Wobbler im Hechtdekor und hatte schon nach wenigen Würfen den ersten Hecht am Haken. Wenig später hatte ich auf einen Pike Fighter-Wobbler von Spro im Weißfischdekor einen Fehlbiss direkt vorm Ufer. Leider gelang es uns nicht mehr den Burschen zu einer weiteren Attacke zu überreden. Tilo hatte dann an einer anderen Stelle auf den Zalt zwei Bisse von einem etwas besseren Hecht, doch obwohls beide Male einen mächtigen Ruck in der Rute gab blieb er leider nicht hängen. Kurz darauf gabs einen Doppeldrill. Nahezu gleichzeitig schnappte sich zwei Hechte Tilos Zalt und meinen Pike Fighter und die konnten wir diesmal auch beide landen. Kurz darauf konnte ich auf den Pike Fighter noch einen weiteren Hecht verbuchen. 
Zwar waren die Entenschnäbel alle nur um die 50 cm lang, aber für das Gewässer in relativ kurzer Zeit (wir waren nur knappe zwei Stunden da) ist das Ergebnis schon in Ordnung.  
Wir waren danach noch an der Saale, da ging aber wieder nix, was wohl am derzeitigen Hochwasser liegt, wobei ich in den vergangenen Tagen auch an sonst guten Hochwasserstellen erfolglos war.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war heute mit mein Kumpel Olli an einen See und konnten 3 "Hechte" noch nicht ganz maßig, innerhalb von 1 Stunde landen auf Mepps und Wobbler. Ausserdem hatte mein Kumpel noch einen Ausschlitzer gehabt, das aber auch nicht gerade ein großes Tier war. gebissen hat es bei dem Sturm heute nicht schlecht. 
Olli hatte noch einen Klopper von Hecht auf einen größeren blauen Wobbler(Marke unbekannt und hat nur ca 3 Euronen gekostet) ... der leider kurz vorm Ufer den Wobbler aus dem Maul "ausspuckte". geschätzt:100+-110
Mit dem Rückenwind von heute, flogen die Wobbler richtig gut weit raus. Aber nach etwas mehr als einer Stunde sind wir dann Richtung Heimat gefahren.


----------



## froggy31 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mann Leute|wavey: 

ihr gebt aber richtig Gummi dieses Jahr #a 

da werde ich ja blaß vor Neid. :k 

#r #r |schild-g  an alle Fänger vor allem an unseren Zanderdebütanten mit diesem 95 er Brecher #6 

gruß
froggy


----------



## cipro2003 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo ich war heute auch mal zwei Stunden am Wasser und kann einen 55er Minihecht melden!Sehr gut im Futter übrigens!gefangen auf Gummifisch!Petri Frank


----------



## Bubbel2000 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@veit: ihr ward auf die ganz großen im feuerlöschteich angeln oder was??? :q :q :q


----------



## magic.j (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi Leute,

war gestern und heut an unserem Vereinsbaggersee,habe gestern 3 Hechte gefangen,zwei mit 55cm und dann als es dunkel wurde,eine Hechtdame mit 85cm.

Heute war es ähnlich,zwei kleine mit ca 60cm und als krönender Abschluss wieder ne Hechtdame mit 90cm und guten 6kg Gewicht,alle Fische bissen auf Köfis einen halben Meter unter der Oberfläche im krautreichen flachen Abschnitt des Sees.

Mfg
Magicj


----------



## seeyou (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

heute am Vereinsee habe ich einen fetten 68er Hecht gefangen. Im Moment beissen die hechte in unserem flachen Vereinssee (max.1,5m tief) sehr gut. Ich habe in den letzten 2 Wochen dort 7 hechte von 60 -85cm verhaften können.  Ende Dezember war ich in Holland zum Polderangeln und hab nen schlanken 70er erwischt. S. Bilder Gruß, Js.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ach du meine fresse ist der fett!!! hamma. magic natürlich auch nen dickes petri!!! ja, es ist so mild, die beißen in richig flachen abschnitten, unsere fische vom we haben auch in extremen flachwasserzonen gebissen...


----------



## seeyou (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Alle 7 Hechte im Vereinssee haben in den letzten 2 Wochen in einer Tiefe vom 0,5m gebissen!|kopfkrat  Js


----------



## bazawe (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hatte am Samstag einen Minizander ca. 35 cm und einen Hecht ca. 58 cm.
Gruß bazawe


----------



## Junger Dorschler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri euch allen!#h
Mir bleiben im Moment nur die Barsche|rolleyes


----------



## minden (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wie NUR Barsche,..ich liebe sie:l 

Konnte heute auch 8 schöne davon überzeugen mal die Welt von "aussen" zu sehen#6 

Perti zu den konstanten Fängen hier,...


----------



## honeybee (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wir haben heute das gute und nicht zu windige Wetter genutzt und sind auch nochmal los um bischen zu "vertikalen".

Mal kurz zum rausguggen kamen insgesamt 4 Zander und 2 Barsche. Alle zusammen keine Riesen, aber immerhin......


----------



## Holger (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri allen Fängern !!!! #6 

@ Jana

Das sind doch allemal schöne Fische....#6 Aber merkwürdig, es wird im Allgemeinen momentan gut gefangen (dank des milden Winters ? ), aber die richtig guten Räuber machen sich rar......ob die alle schon ihre Fettschicht haben...


----------



## paul188 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger!!!


War heute Mittag mit einem Kumpel am Rhein spinnfischen.Das Wasser ist noch immer extrem hoch.In 2 Stunden nicht einen Biss. Bin dann noch für 2 Stündchen zur Ruhr gefahren und habe es dort mit Köfi probiert. So gegen 17.30 Uhr bekam ich doch tatsächlich einen Biss den ich auch verwandeln konnte und heraus kam ein 59er Zander. Nicht der größte , aber mal wieder Zander gefangen.:vik: Das Foto ist leider ( oder zum Glück)ein bisschen misslungen , da mein" Knäppchen" nicht ganz drauf ist. Ich bitte das zu entschuldigen.:q 

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Peter K. (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

schöner Zander..und noch an der Ruhr??? wo denn and er Ruhr?


----------



## paul188 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Irgendwo zwischen Duisburg und Essen:q .


----------



## Peter K. (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Bei uns in Hattingen geht nichts momentan. Vor allem kein Zander.


----------



## Raabiat (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



paul188 schrieb:


> (..)
> Das Foto ist leider ( oder zum Glück)ein bisschen misslungen , da mein" Knäppchen" nicht ganz drauf ist. Ich bitte das zu entschuldigen.:q



ohhhh...so kann man deine schönen Augen garnicht sehen....:q
aber die Haltung ist noch immer wie auf dem Avatar....

wenn du das auf dem Avatar bist, dann haste nix verlernt, wenn es dein Sohn ist, dann haste wohl deine Gene weitergegeben (oder ihn gut angelernt)

Petri zum Zander#h


----------



## paul188 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hier geht auch nicht viel. War die letzte Woche mehrmals an Rhein und Ruhr Schneider geblieben.


----------



## Andy.F (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hier mal paar Bilder von Heute und vom Donnerstag letzer Woche
Alle mit dem Slotti in Feuerschwanz und mit der Faulenzermethode


----------



## Veit (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute nachmittag nochmal kurz am See. Nachdem ich einen Hecht, den ich rauben sah, gezielt anwarf, konnte ich ihn auch dingfest machen. Leider auch bloß ein Schniepel,aber besser als garnix. Köder war wieder der Spro Pike Fighter-Wobbler.


----------



## NorbertF (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Heute war ein Fresstag bei den Raubfischen glaube ich.
Nach 20 Minuten am See hat sich ein schöner 70er Hecht meinen Illex Nitro geschnappt, leider dermassen vehement, dass der Köder völlig verschwunden war:
http://nobbone.de/images/fische/hechtmaul_.jpg (zarte Gemüter nicht klicken, da ist Blut).
Leider keine Chance für den Fisch, so sah er dann in "normal" aus:
http://nobbone.de/images/fische/hecht_.jpg

2 Würfe später habe ich noch einen hammerharten Zanderbiss, der starke Fisch hat das Wasser aber nicht verlassen, darum kein Foto.


----------



## Andy.F (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wie befestigt Ihr denn eure Gummifische am Jighaken bei mir rutscht der Slotti nach mehreren würfen ab und Sekundenkleber hält nicht


----------



## Bernhard* (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Andy.F schrieb:


> Wie befestigt Ihr denn eure Gummifische am Jighaken bei mir rutscht der Slotti nach mehreren würfen ab und Sekundenkleber hält nicht


 
Welche Köpfe nimmst Du denn her?
Wenn der Kopf einen oder mehrere "Krägen" hat oder einen "Haken", dann hält der Slotti - obwohl der schon recht weich ist - eigentlich schon.


----------



## minden (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri @all

Sagt mal, geht ihr momentan nur auf Hecht oder beissen sie bei euch nur so gut zur Zeit?

Konnte Heute auch gleich in den ersten 10min einen  Zander dingfest machen, ein 2.ter schöner, schätzungsweise 65+, wollte nicht so gerne raus,...der blieb lieber gleich in seinem Element, da ging es mir mit dem schönen Zander ähnlich wie dir Herr NorbertF;-)


----------



## Waagemann (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri auch allen#6 !
Ich war mit meinen Vater heute auch noch mal´ne runde angeln...das Ergebnis:1 Hecht von 63cm und einen dicken Bauch!!!Ich hatte diesmal die Spinnrute dabei únd mein vater hat sich hingesetzt mit Rotauge...und wie es auch so ist entscheidet man sich immer für das Verkehrte#d!naja egal...

mfg waagemann#c


----------



## Andy.F (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



burn77 schrieb:


> Welche Köpfe nimmst Du denn her?
> Wenn der Kopf einen oder mehrere "Krägen" hat oder einen "Haken", dann hält der Slotti - obwohl der schon recht weich ist - eigentlich schon.



Ich nehme die normalen mit rundem Kopf und einem Haken habe mir aber jetzt mal mit doppelhaken gekauft und werden morgen getestet. Der Sekundenkleber hält an den Slottis nicht gut vielleicht hift auch ein Activator muß ich mal testen


----------



## Birger (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Andy: umwickel den ersten Teil des Hakens (direkt hinterm Bleikopf, da wo die Wulst ist) mit Kupferdraht und zieh den Slotti drüber, dann gehts. Nicht ewig, dafür ist das Gummi eh zu weich aber besser als ohne.


----------



## Veit (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo! Ein kräftiges Petri an alle Fänger!

Hatte heute auch mal wieder nen Zander an der Saale dran. Leider ist er nach ein paar Schüttlern wieder ausgestiegen  
Interessant war allerdings, dass der Biss in unheimlich flachem Wasser kam, nicht mal 50 cm wars da tief und bei normalem Wasserstand (zur Zeit leichtes Hochwasser) kann man da trockenen Fußes stehen. Gut, es ist kein richtiger Winter, trotzdem find ichs krass, dass die jetzt so flach unterwegs sind.
Naja, zumindest wars der Beweis, dass es noch geht mit den Zandern, trotzdem hoffe ich, dass der Wasserstand bald wieder sinkt.


----------



## erich17 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Veit
Meine letzten 3 Hechte bissen auch alle im seichten Waser. Und wie schön fett die Damen schon sind. Meint ihr auch, dass sich die Damen schon Ihre Laichplätze suchen ? Bei meinem Hechtgewässer war das Wasser saukalt, also daß die Hechte das jetzt mit Frühjahr verwechslen scheidet für mich auf Grund der Wassertemperaturen definitiv aus.

Ich hoffe, dass ich am Samstag nochmals losziehen kann - ich muss heuer viel ans Wasser - hab ja bereits geschrieben daß ich heuer einen Hecht mit über 1,20 m fangen möchte  !!!!!!!!!!! Ich muss heuer unbedingt meinen 10ten Meterhacht fangen - würde genau passen - heuer ist meine 40ste Angelsaison.

Erich17


----------



## ReneMD (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo@
Wollte mal hier nochmal meine bisher schönsten Fische in diesem Jahr reinstellen! der erste ist 96cm und der andere genau 100cm bei 9,24 kg 
gruß Rene

Anhang anzeigen 55289


Anhang anzeigen 55290


----------



## Veit (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nach dem gestrigen Hoffnungsschimmer waren heute abend die Zander in Hochform. Und ich auch! :vik: Alles in allem hab ichs zu einem schönen Zandercomeback gebracht. 
Es dauerte nur ein paar Minuten da hatte ich schon den ersten. Ein 59er, der auf 8er Kopyto in perlweißglitterschwarz gebissen hat. Sah zunächst so aus als wäre es eher ein Glückstreffer, denn einen weiteren Biss hatte ich erstmal nicht, auch ein Köderwechsel auf Wobbler blieb erfolglos.
Also folgte ein Stellenwechsel und es stellte sich heraus dass der Bann der Erfolglosigkeit doch gebrochen war. Auf den Kopyto verzeichnete ich auch an dieser Stelle relativ schnell einen deutlichen Fehlbiss. Mit Wobbler tat sich wiederrum nix, also setzte ich auf den Joker in Form eines 8 cm Salt Shaker-Shads in der Farbe "Alewife". Spass beiseite, meine bisherigen Einsätze dieses Gummis hatten noch nix gebracht, aber heute war er eine Waffe. 4 Würfe - Tock - 62er Zander. Wenig später ein halbstarker Barsch und zum Schluss dann noch ein 52er Zander. Zwischendurch noch mehrere Fehlbisse. Ein Ergebnis, das dazu anregt, zukünftig auch öfters Vertrauen in den Salt Shaker zu setzen.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Ein Ergebnis, das dazu anregt, zukünftig auch öfters Vertrauen in den Salt Shaker zu setzen.



generell ist wohl ein köderwechsel mal nicht verkehrt, oder isst du gern jeden tag das gleiche??? :m
petri zu den ganzen fischen....


----------



## Holger (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu dem Zandertrio, Veit #6 

Ich kann dir generell nur raten, viel Vertrauen in die Salt Shaker zu setzen. Ich hatte auch erst Startschwierigkeiten mit dem Saltie, aber mittlerweile möchte ich ihn nicht mehr missen in meinem GuFi-Equipment. Ich setze allerdings auf die 11 cm Ausführung, aber die Aktion ist die gleiche.


----------



## Bernhard* (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> Petri zu dem Zandertrio, Veit #6
> 
> Ich kann dir generell nur raten, viel Vertrauen in die Salt Shaker zu setzen. Ich hatte auch erst Startschwierigkeiten mit dem Saltie, aber mittlerweile möchte ich ihn nicht mehr missen in meinem GuFi-Equipment. Ich setze allerdings auf die 11 cm Ausführung, aber die Aktion ist die gleiche.


 
Habe auch ein paar Päckchen vom 11cm Lunker City Salt Shaker daheim und konnte damit ein paar Hechte überlisten.
Bin der Meinung, dass die Salt Shaker aber nur bei höheren Kopfgewichten gut laufen.
Siehst Du das auch so?
Hast auch schon den 8,5cm probiert?


----------



## Tisie (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil an alle glücklichen Fänger!

Zum Saltshaker ... ich fische den auch in 11cm, das ist kein Problem, auch nicht für kleine Zander. Bez. der Kopfgewichte kann ich die Erfahrung von Burn77 nicht bestätigen. Die Saltshaker benötigen durch die recht schräg stehende Schwanzschaufel weniger Gewicht, als z.B. ein Attractor, aber etwas mehr, als ein Wedgetail Zander. Durch die schrägstehende Schaufel wackelt der Schwanz nicht so ausgeprägt hin und her, das ist eher so eine "rollende" Bewegung um die Längsachse, ähnlich einem flankenden Wobbler. Das ist schon ein schöner Köder #6 

Viele Grüße, Matthias

--


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@tisie....Top Farbe...und wie du schon sagst, wir fischen den in 7 und 10 g...und er läuft top...

Also auch was für geringe Jigkopfgewichte...

Den Fängern ein dickes Petri...mich zwingt das Hochwasser zur Tatenlosigkeit...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Tisie (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Stefan,

ja, ja, die rosa-Schlüpfer-Farbe |rolleyes ... was die Fische nur daran finden? |kopfkrat 

Wir haben in 6-8m Tiefe mit 14g begonnen, haben dann aber schnell gemerkt, daß das für den Saltshaker zu viel ist. Mit 10-11g läuft's in der Tiefe ganz gut, auch bei Wind.

Noch ein Tip: bei Verwendung von Erie-Jigköpfen schneide ich die untere Ecke am vorderen Ende des Saltshakers schräg ab, dann läßt er sich besser aufziehen #6 ... ist auf dem Foto oben ganz gut zu sehen.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Holger (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



burn77 schrieb:


> Habe auch ein paar Päckchen vom 11cm Lunker City Salt Shaker daheim und konnte damit ein paar Hechte überlisten.
> Bin der Meinung, dass die Salt Shaker aber nur bei höheren Kopfgewichten gut laufen.
> Siehst Du das auch so?
> Hast auch schon den 8,5cm probiert?


 
Grundsätzlich geb ich dir Recht. Der Saltie hat durch den fehlenden Fischkopf, im Gegensatz zu Kopytos oder Profiblinkern vorne eine breitere Angriffsfläche. Das bedeutet damit auch, das er langsamer absinkt als andere Gufis durch den höheren Wasserdruck beim Sinken. Besonders deshalb kann man ihn an windigen Tagen, wo einen das Wetter zwingt schwerere Köpfe einzusetzen, gut als Köder verwenden. Trotz des höheren Gewichtes schafft man damit schöne Absinkphasen und dem Zander ne längere Möglichkeit, das Ding einzusaugen.

Liebelingsfarben sind bei mir alle Rosatöne (gibt ja diverse, mit silbernen oder goldenem Rücken), Atomic Chicken, Mahi Mahi und Bumblebee. #6

Zur Aktion: Der GuFi-Schwanz rotiert beim Saltie nicht so stark wie bei einem Kopyto oder Aqua Shad. Aber durch die wedelnde Aktion des ganzen Shads halte ich ihn für ne "Drucksau", einen Köder den man besonders dann verwenden sollte, wenn die Sichtigkeit unter Wasser sehr begrenzt ist.


----------



## Promachos (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo!

Auf einen Tipp von Holger (nochmal "Danke!" dafür) hab ich im letzten Jahr statt der Kopytos mal die Salt Shaker probiert. Vor allem der laubenähnliche mit dunkelgrünem Rücken und hellem Bauch in 11cm hat sich als sehr guter Köder herausgestellt.

@ Veit

Petri zu dem hübschen Trio!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Veit (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ burn: Hatte doch gestern die 8,5 cm Variante im Einsatz. Leichtere Köpfe als 10 g kommen an "meinem" Fluss selten zum Einsatz, daher hab ich bisher auch nix leichteres in Verbindung mit dem Salt Shaker benutzt. Gestern hatte ich nen 14 g-Kopf dran. Dass die Absinkphase etwas länger ist als bei anderen mir bekannten Gufis, kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Bernhard* (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> @ burn: Hatte doch gestern die 8,5 cm Variante im Einsatz. Leichtere Köpfe als 10 g kommen an "meinem" Fluss selten zum Einsatz, daher hab ich bisher auch nix leichteres in Verbindung mit dem Salt Shaker benutzt. Gestern hatte ich nen 14 g-Kopf dran. Dass die Absinkphase etwas länger ist als bei anderen mir bekannten Gufis, kann ich bestätigen.


 
Hi Veit!
Denke auch eher, dass die Körperform des Salt Shakers in Verbindung mit nem Erie-Kopf und nem abgeschnittenen Stückchen unten dein Salty eher sehr stromlinienförmig macht - auch unter Beachtung des kleinen Schwänzchens!

Meine Beobachtungen waren eher, dass der bei kleinen Kopfgewichten wie ein Stock zu Boden sinkt, ohne dass sich der Schwanz bewegt!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

wollte euch auf einen thread, den ich im jerkforum erstellt habe, hinweisen. über eure meinungen etc. dazu würd ich mich freuen. natürlich im genannten thread... *klick*


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



burn77 schrieb:


> ... und nem abgeschnittenen Stückchen unten dein Salty eher sehr stromlinienförmig macht - auch unter Beachtung des kleinen *Schwänzchens*!


 
Aua, abgeschnittes Stückchen? Aber Salty ist 'n drolliger Name für *das* *Ding*!

:q :q :q


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Aua, abgeschnittes Stückchen? Aber Salty ist 'n drolliger Name für *das* *Ding*!
> 
> :q :q :q



|uhoh: Na, unten am Kopf gehört ein Stücken abgeschnitten, damit der Erie-Jig besser draufpasst....


----------



## Holger (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Aua, abgeschnittes Stückchen? Aber Salty ist 'n drolliger Name für *das* *Ding*!
> 
> :q :q :q


 
Erinnert auch irgendwie an Salty, der Seelöwe....Held meiner Kindheit :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nu kommt man nicht zu sehr ins labern, ist ja ein Fangmeldungsthread.....


----------



## Kuschi777 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gibts denn derzeit keine Fänge zu vermelden oder was ist los?

Der Sturm ist vorbei die sonne scheint usw.


----------



## erich17 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Doch !
Hatte gestern in der Nähe vom MAD :q :q :q  in einem wirklich gefährlichen, mit Bäumen übersäten Altwasser wieder eine schöne Hechtdame mit 81cm.

Mann oh Mann, die spritzte gleich mal eine Ladung Rogen aus als ich sie ein wenig am Bauch drückte !!!!!  Ein etwas schlanker 62er ging kurz darauf auch noch. Beide bissen wirklich an der gleichen Stelle !!!!!!!

Sind die jetzt schon im Hochzeitsgefecht ?????? Haben die meinen 11er Kopyto als Rivalen angesehen?????

Für mich wars das dann bis zum 01.05. Werde jetzt das Hechtfischen sein lassen um den Fischen ein ruhiges Laichen zu ermöglichen. Schonzeit beginnt bei uns eh am 1.2.

Erich17


----------



## Drag (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Tolle Fänge erich17  

Ich warte immer noch auf die Entscheidung von unserem Werein ob sie mich aufnehmen um wenigstens noch vor der Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander wenigstens 1 Mal noch angeln zu gehen.:v


----------



## Veit (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hab mich heute nachmittags trotz stürmischem Wind mal ein gutes Stündchen an den Teich getraut und konnte einen 57er Hecht auf Castaic Real Bait fangen. Gebissen hat der kurz nach dem Auswerfen in schätzungsweise ein Meter Tiefe, obwohl es an der Stelle ca. fünf Meter tief ist.
Gestern war ich hingegen den halben Tag angeln und blieb absolut erfolglos.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mal wieder zur Erinnerung, aus gegebenem Anlass:



> *Ich editiere/lösche in diesem Thread daher radikal alles rund ums zurücksetzen.*
> 
> Das ist ein Fangmeldungsthread und kein "ich setz zurück (oder halt auch nicht) - Thread"!!!
> 
> *In diesem Thread haben daher Bemerkungen wie "schwimmen alle wieder, nach dem Foto zurück, aus der Hand gerutscht, selbstverständlich mitgenommen, etc., etc......" überhaupt nichts zu suchen - auch nicht als Neben- oder Schlußsatz!!*


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mal wieder zur Erinnerung, aus gegebenem Anlass:


 
hab ich mal wieder was nicht gelesen...|kopfkrat !?

Grüsse aus Indien|wavey:


----------



## NorbertF (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Bei mir gabs nen ca. 40er Hechtschniepel auf nen 14er Kopyto in goldperl motoroil glitter 
Nach ner Stunde bin ich wieder nach Hause, war ekelhaft windig.


----------



## Holger (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich und mein Kumpel Tim waren heute auch noch mal los an einem flachen Kanal, um zu gucken was die Hechte trotz des kleinen Temperatursturzes so machen.

Es gab heute Sturm, es gab Regen, es gab Graupelschauer, aber es gab auch einige Hechte....#6 

5 Esoxe konnten wir fangen (45, 45, 60, 65 und 65) und einer von ca. 70 cm schlitze vorm Kescher durch einen fulminaten Sprung aus.

Erfolgsköder waren Tandemspinner, der Illex Hamakuru und der Salmo Perch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> hab ich mal wieder was nicht gelesen...


Wahrscheinlich, weil ich das gleich immer editiere )))


----------



## erich17 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Veit.

Kann dich nur bestätigen. Auch meine 2 Hechte gestern haben ganz kurz nach dem Köderaufschlag auf dem Wasser sofort beherzt gebissen. Wobei an meinem Gewässer es maximal 2m tief ist. 

Erich17


----------



## cipro2003 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

HAllo!
Ich war heute auch mal wieder am Wasser für 2 Stunden(Sehr windig) und konnte einen Hecht von etwa 60cm landen!Das wird erstmal mein letzter gewesen sein bis Juni!Bei uns dauert die Schonzeit einen Monat länger! Aber wat muss dat muss!
Gruß und Petri Frank


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ja, das milde wetter, das sorgt für gute fänge, einfach klasse!!!! auch am wochenende waren die fische sehr bissig...jetzt wirds bissel kälter, bei uns geht es noch ein paar tage, ende januar is ENDE...


----------



## fischdieb22 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schön das es bei euch so gut läuft!
Das einzige was bei uns beißt sind Saiblinge!Die sind sowas von aggressiv in ihrer Laichzeit, die packen alles was man an denen vorbei zieht und zupft!
Aber Hecht und Zander sind bei uns irgendwie beißfaul!Egal ob Wobbler, Kopyto, Spinner oder Blinker, nix wird genommen!Selbst größere Barsche gehen nur noch auf Naturköder!

Erstaunlich wie unterschiedlich das Beißverhalten der Räuber in den verschiedenen Gewässern ist....


----------



## Stachelfrosch1 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri @ all

Habe gestern innerhalb von zwei Stunden 6 Hechte zwischen 45 und 65 fangen können. Allesamt mit system und totem Köfi. Tiefe zwischen 1 und 2 Metern. Hatte auch noch viele Fehlbisse  und ein paar Aussteiger. 

Grüße Dennis


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> Erfolgsköder waren Tandemspinner, der Illex Hamakuru und der Salmo Perch.


Holger, der kleine Perch?
Dann sind die ja wieder voll im Frühjahrskleinraubwahn.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Frühjahrskleinraubwahn.


 
|kopfkrat Ich habe eigentlich eher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass gerade im Frühjahr grössere Köder fangen...
Im Sommer und frühherbst dann wieder kleinere und im Spätherbst und Winter wieder die grösseren.
Zumindest im meinem Revier...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ich dächte so an Kleinköder, flach, typisch gen Mai.


----------



## Holger (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Holger, der kleine Perch?
> Dann sind die ja wieder voll im Frühjahrskleinraubwahn.


 
Welcher ist denn der Kleine ? Mein Kumpel Tim hat mit dem Perch gefischt und 2 damit gefangen. Ich schätze den 8er hat er genommen. Welches ist denn die nächste Größe ? 

Ich selber hatte 1 Esox auf Tandemspinner (Blätter Gr. 3+4) sowie auf den 11 cm Illex 2 Hechte + 2 Fehlattacken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> Welcher ist denn der Kleine ? Mein Kumpel Tim hat mit dem Perch gefischt und 2 damit gefangen. Ich schätze den 8er hat er genommen. Welches ist denn die nächste Größe ?


 Also der 12er ist deutlich größer.  
http://www.24.olsztyn.pl/salmo/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=57

Genau das mit dem 8er wollte ich wissen #6, dann sind die Hechte ja wieder richtig in Laune bei euch, das mit dem Tandem paßt auch gut.


----------



## Holger (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nanunana...der 12er is größer wie der 8er....??? |kopfkrat :q 

Wenn ichs mir recht überlege, war es wohl doch der 12er.....wobei ein 12 cm Wobbler ja auch noch nicht richtig groß ist....|rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Salmo mißt den Körper ohne Schaufel. Der Körper ist 8cm, die Schaufel 1,2, oder 3cm. Das unterschiedliche Gewicht kommt je nach Lauftiefe oder Sinker.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Also Leute #q 
ich dachte hier werden Fänge gezeigt der Drill beschrieben etc...#6 
aber doch nicht eine 
ganze Seite lang 
geschrieb.
zw.
2 USERN!!!#d 

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## Timmey (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also der 12er ist deutlich größer.
> http://www.24.olsztyn.pl/salmo/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=57
> 
> Genau das mit dem 8er wollte ich wissen #6, dann sind die Hechte ja wieder richtig in Laune bei euch, das mit dem Tandem paßt auch gut.


 
Petri,

um des Rätsels Lösung herbeizuführen  ..es war ein Salmo Perch in 12 cm! 
Und nun wieder Fänge..sonst gerät Indien noch mehr in Not.. 

Mfg Tim#h


----------



## fireline (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@erich


erich17 schrieb:


> Doch !
> 
> eine schöne Hechtdame mit 81cm.
> Mann oh Mann, die spritzte gleich mal eine Ladung Rogen aus als ich sie ein wenig am Bauch drückte !!!!!
> ...



hi,hatten schon vor gut 14 tagen den roggen im bauch,schätze das es des damische wetter ist
mfg


----------



## Deibel (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fireline schrieb:


> @erich
> 
> 
> hi,hatten schon vor gut 14 tagen den roggen im bauch,...




Meine Güte, sind die Fische bei euch alle Vegetarier??


----------



## minden (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So,..mal wieder was erfreuliches von meinem Kollega RENO,

Pünktlich zur neuen "fishing-Crew" nen schöner 88er Fettzander,...

War sein erster dieses Jahr, so kanns weitergehen

Ich zitiere:

"vertikal an den wänden war program. ich war mit germany los, und es war ein scheisswetter vor dem herrn. ich meinte noch zu ihm, unsere frauen halten uns sowieso für verrückt, ob jetzt die sonne scheint oder schnee fällt. aber kennt ihr diese tage an denen man die ganze zeit weiss, "heute geht was!!!" so war das. schön langsam und konzentriert geführt, obwohl der wind frontal kam und er mir tränen in die augen trieb. der schnotten lief, die füsse kalt aber der zander war da..."

"achso, sicher wollt ihr auch n mass haben. 88 cm war das schöne tier. ausserdem. hab ich auch lange dafür gefischt. ich war nämlich bis zu diesem kameraden das tapfere schneiderlein in 2007, und glaubt mir, ich war oft los!!! vom gewicht her hab ich keine ahnung. wir haben ihn so auf ca 15 - 16 pfund geschätz."


----------



## Bubbel2000 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

das ist nicht nur ein schöner fisch, sondern auch ein nettes foto!!!!!!! petri heil zum 88er zander!


----------



## fischdieb22 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu diesem Klasse-Fisch!#6


----------



## minden (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Mods,..ach ja, bestimmte Sachen soll man ja nicht schreiben, sorry. Naja ich hoffe aber meine Signatur darf ich behalten|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> @Mods,..ach ja, bestimmte Sachen soll man ja nicht schreiben, sorry.


Nachdem Du das schon mehrmals in verschiedenen Formulierungen versucht hast, stehst Du eh ganz kurz vor der Verwarnung.
Die Ansage war eindeutig und klar - und ver*******rn können wir uns selber.
Deine Sig ist ok..

Hier nochmal für den Rest der Welt zum Verhalten in diesem Thread:


> *Ich editiere/lösche in diesem Thread daher radikal alles rund ums zurücksetzen.*
> 
> Das ist ein Fangmeldungsthread und kein "ich setz zurück (oder halt auch nicht) - Thread"!!!
> 
> *In diesem Thread haben daher Bemerkungen wie "schwimmen alle wieder, nach dem Foto zurück, aus der Hand gerutscht, selbstverständlich mitgenommen, etc., etc......" überhaupt nichts zu suchen - auch nicht als Neben- oder Schlußsatz!!*


----------



## minden (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Also ich fands alles andere als schlimm, aber wenns nun so strikt genommen wird hier#c 

Naja dann,...find ichs ein wenig zu crass, sorry!

Ps.: Du hast PM


----------



## Peter K. (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin

Also da stimme ich Minden zu. 
Man kanns echt übertreiben..wozu der ganze Stress, wir sind doch kein Kindergarten, wo der Leiter aufpassen muss was wer schreibt und dann Verwarnungen ausspricht. Jeder hat halt seine Meinung und ich finde es echt schade, dass man die hier nicht frei äußern kann.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...du hast auch die ganzen Diskussionen hier nicht mitbekommen...
...ist schon besser so, glaub mir...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Und jetzt wieder zurück zum OnTopc......


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...hier ein paar Fänge vom Samstag...


----------



## maesox (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

*Hey klasse Foto`s!!!!! und dickes Petri von meiner Seite !!!!!#6 #6 #6 *
*TL Matze*


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...und noch welche....
...gefangen in der Lippe bei Hamm...


----------



## Veit (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...du hast auch die ganzen Diskussionen hier nicht mitbekommen...
> ...ist schon besser so, glaub mir...



Erstmal ein Petri zu deinen Fängen und die Fotos sind auch Prima!
Bin der gleichen Meinung und finde es sehr unangenehm, dass es manchen nicht gelingt das Thema C&R hier rauszulassen obwohl es deutlich gesagt wurde, dass es hier unerwünscht ist. Diese Provokationen in diesem Thread müssen wirklich nicht sein! Sage ich unabhängig von meiner Meinung zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Drag (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nette Fotos und auch ein dickes Petri von mir aus ;-)
Wirklich sehr schöne Fische


----------



## fischdieb22 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@stefan

Klasse Fische und Klasse Fotos!->Dickes Petri!#6 
Was die C&R-Diskussionen angeht:

Egal welche Meinung ich zu diesem Thema habe, aber hört einfach auf zu diskutieren!!!!!!!
Die Mods wollen es so und fertig!Akzeptiert ihre Entscheidungen und dann gibts keinen Streß!

Also widmen wir uns ab jetzt ausschließlich dem eigentlichen Topic!!!!!#6


----------



## minden (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Is doch schon läääängst alles geregelt, ich habe weder provoziert noch sonstwas,...#h 

AN alle: Macht sowas über PM, ganz einfach, hab ich auch gemacht und dann liest es nur der Empfänger,....

@Stefan
Petri zu den vielen Zandern!

Heute lief es auch wieder sehr gut,...anscheinen ist der Wetterumschwung nicht wirklich schlecht;-)

Fotos gibts aber diesmal nicht,....|rolleyes


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@minden...danke...dir auch ein dickes Petri...

Bei uns ist schon fast wieder Hochwasser...ätzend...

Mal sehen ob Donnerstag was geht, dann habe ich wieder Zeit!

Ja, die Zander haben Hunger...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich dachte immer son krasser Temperaturwechsel schlägt ihnen auf den Magen,doch ihr fangt kräftig weiter#6
Petri dazu|rolleyes


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ stefan: Wo bei hamm haste denn an der lippe geangelt?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...bei Hamm...
...die Stelle habe ich mir 2 Jahre lang erarbeitet...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

zwei jahre??? dann kannste ja wohl wenigstens mal die gps-daten reinstellen, zick mal nicht so rum...:q :q :q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...hast ja eigentlich recht....|supergri 
...was sind schon zwei Jahre...


----------



## Wallerschreck (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War auch mal wieder draussen und falls man den hier guten gewissens Raubfisch nennen kann hab ich auch was gefangen.
Länge: 45cm Gewicht: genau 1 kg hat ordentlich gekämpft an der 18er Mono...


----------



## Holger (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Stefan

Petri, du Sack....:q Deine letzten Zander vor Kolumbien.....|rolleyes Oder gehste vorher nochmal los ???


----------



## Veit (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War am vergangenen Abend an der Saale. Ohne große Hoffnung, denn das Wasser ist immernoch ziemlich hoch und trüb.
Umso erfreulicher war, dass ich doch zwei Bisse bekam. Der erste Fisch stieg leider kurz vorm Ufer aus. Ich konnte nicht genau erkennen was es war, könnte ein mittlerer Zander gewesen sein, mir sah es aber eher wie ein großer Döbel aus. Naja, ist eigentlich auch egal, denn der Fisch war ja weg. 
Eine halbe Stunde später hatte ich dafür dann mehr Glück. Es gab einen sehr kräftigen Biss und da sofort Schnur einige Meter Schnur von der Bremse gerissen wurden, die ich wie immer sehr hart eingestellt habe, dachte ich  zunächst, dass ich einen Karpfen gehakt hätte. Der Widerstand ließ dann aber doch relativ schnell nach und vorsichtig konnte ich den Fisch randrillen. Es war ein dicker Hecht von 85 cm. Köder war ein 8 cm Kopyto in perlweißglitterschwarz.
War mein bislang größter Hecht in diesem Jahr und angesichts der ungünstigen Bedingungen wegen des Hochwasser ein Fang, über den ich mich ganz besonders gefreut habe.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@veit...dickes Petri zum schönen Hecht...

@holger...danke dir...werde wohl morgen nochmal gehen, wenn das Wetter und das Hochwasser es zuläßt...

...in Kolumbien gibt es ja auch Fische...in den 3 1/2 Wochen soll da wohl auch was gehen...

...aber es sieht gut aus...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri... @Veit#6 
hab auch noch 2 untermaßige Hechte zu melden, die ich letzten Dienstag hatte. Köder war Köfi

Nun ist hier erstmal Schonzeit für die Räuber.


----------



## seeyou (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo, ich habe gestern die bei Mann´s in USA bestellten (12) 1- Wobbler bekommen. Heute hab ich in unserem Vereinsgewässer die 1-e getestet. Wasserstand war recht hoch und sehr trübe. Habe einen 65er erwischt und es gab eine Fehlattacke Zentimeter vor dem Ufer. Beide Bisse auf Mann´s 1- Lemonshad. Da hat sich die Bestellung gelohnt! #6 Gruß, Js


----------



## Drag (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ok da die Schonzeit heute für das Raubfischen untersagt worden ist frag ich mich ob es hier noch welche geben wird die noch auf Barsch angeln und andere erlaubte Räuber wie Wels


----------



## NorbertF (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Drag schrieb:


> Ok da die Schonzeit heute für das Raubfischen untersagt worden ist frag ich mich ob es hier noch welche geben wird die noch auf Barsch angeln und andere erlaubte Räuber wie Wels



Bei uns ist noch keine Schonzeit. Ich war nur am Wochenende nicht daheim und gestern nacht (habs nimmer ausgehalten ohne angeln) hat verständlicherweise auch nichts raus wollen. Wobei erstaunlicherweise hatte ich sogar nen Anfasser.
Denke schon dass noch was kommt hier in dem Thread, ist ja nicht überall Schonzeit. Zander bei uns erst ab April!


----------



## seeyou (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi, bei uns ist erst ab dem 15.2 Schonzeit! Also war ich heute los und hab innerhalb kürzester Zeit 2 ca.60er Hechtjungs verhaften können. Die sind zur Zeit sehr bissig. Der eine hatte am Bauch ne frische Bisswunde von einem kleinen Artgenossen.
Beide haben auf nen Mann´s 1- Lemonshad gebissen. 
Gruß, Js.


----------



## Veit (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War gestern abend mal an der Saale den Zandern nachstellen und es lief ganz gut. Die Bedingungen stimmten auch, denn das Hochwasser ist rückläufig und der Tag war teilweise sonnig und mild gewesen. Da war zu erwarten, dass die Zander am Tag kaum fressen würden und dann abends umso aktiver werden.
Wie üblich musste ich mehrere Stellen abfischen, da man saaletypisch pro Platz selten mehr als zwei Zanderbisse bekommt.
Doch bereits am ersten Spot hatte ich nach wenigen Minuten einen Biss auf einen 8 cm Kopyto in perlweißglitterschwarz und konnte diesen in einen 59er Zander umsetzen. Der Stachelritter war sichtlich voller Laich. 




Kurz darauf ging an der Stelle noch ein zweiter Zander (zumindest war es höchstwahrscheinlich einer) an den Haken, stieg aber nach ein paar Schüttlern wieder aus. Danach war die Stelle erwartungsgemäß "tot" und ich zog weiter, doch die nächsten beiden Plätze brachten leider nix. Doch eine gute Stelle hatte ich ja noch in der Hinterhand. Dort war ein Ansitzangler, der erfreulicherweise gerade dabei war einzupacken. Ich unterhielt mich noch kurz mit ihm und er sagte mir, dass er den ganzen Abend erfolglos mit Köderfisch gesessen hatte. Aber da das Zanderangeln mit Köderfisch derzeit an meinem Gewässer, nach dem was man so hört, generell wenig erfolgreich ist, ließ ich mich nicht abschrecken und versuchte mein Glück nachdem der andere Sportsfreund abgedampft war. Es brauchte nicht mal 10 Würfe, da hing ein 58er Stachelritter - erneut am 8er Kopyto. Diesmal war es ein Milchner, was man daran erkennen konnte, dass er wesentlich schlanker als der erste Zander war. 




Überraschenderweise war der Fisch nach dem Anhieb gleich an die Oberfläche durchgestartet und kämpfte dort, so dass ich erst dachte es wäre ein Hecht, aber wie man daran sieht verhalten sich auch die Zander nicht immer nach dem Lehrbuch.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri #6 zu den schönen Stunden am Wasser und den damit verbundenen Fängen...Veit:vik: 

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## Bernhard* (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo zusammen!

Das müsste eigentlich auch als Raubfisch gelten |rolleyes


----------



## Schnyder (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Fettes Petri Veit!
schöne Raubfische die du die letzten Tage gefangen hast!
nur eins lässt mich nicht in Ruh und zwar kann es sein das dein Kopyto über Neujahr geschrumpft ist?
Ooops ist ja ein Fangthread .....sorry Leute bin noch nicht zum Angeln gekommen aber am Samstag gehts los,auf Barsch natürlich mit dem Dropshot Tackle:m,werde berichten.
Bis dahin cu und schöne Fänge wünscht euch....Der Schnyder|wavey:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Veit!

...war gestern auch mal wieder an der Lippe....
...die Strömung war erträglich und man konnte den Köder schön über dem Grund schweben lassen...
...es gab direkt einen guten biss, der aber nach ein paar wütenden Kopfschüttlern wieder ausstieg...
...ein paar Würfe später stieg wieder ein Fisch ein, diesmal ein 60ziger Zander...
...dann war erstmal Ruhe...
...ne halbe Stunde später ging es Schlag auf Schlag...
...innerhalb von 5 Minuten hingen zwei Zander am Haken...
...beide um die 50zig...
...gefangen auf Bass Assassin in strawberry/white tail...
...auf dem ersten Bild der ca. 60ziger, hatte voll inhaliert...
...geiler harter Biss...
...das ist der Reiz beim Gummifischangeln...


----------



## Veit (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Danke für die Petris und meinen Glückwunsch auch an Stefan und Burn sowie allen anderen Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage zu den tollen Fischen. Vorallem der Huchen is ja echt hammergeil. Sowas würde ich auch gerne mal fangen!


----------



## Birger (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hee Börni, 
Glückwunsch zum Huchen auf den perlbraunen Attractor. 
Haste wieder mit der Sportex gefischt?
Gib mal son paar Infos, Zusatzdrilling?


----------



## Bernhard* (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Birger schrieb:


> Hee Börni,
> Glückwunsch zum Huchen auf den perlbraunen Attractor.
> Haste wieder mit der Sportex gefischt?
> Gib mal son paar Infos, Zusatzdrilling?


 
Jo! Perlbrauner G-Attraktor am schweren Erie-Kopf mit Zusatzdrilling Grösse 6 (glaub ich).
Fürs "Schwere-Gufis-Kurbeln" nehm ich die Black Arrow her - gepaart mit 4000er TwinPower.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

wow börnie, hamma geiler fisch!!!!! dickes megapetri!!!!


----------



## Drag (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Da haben noch paar richtig abgesahnt #6


----------



## minden (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Na heute war auch der AbsahnTag;-)

Wir habe auch echt gut gefangen Heute,...

Hier was feines davon#h


----------



## minden (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mist ich weiss nicht wie mans reineditieren kann,...nochwas schönes.


----------



## octoputer (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Minden,schöne Fische!
Also ich war heute auch los.Und zwar an der Sechs Seen Platte,bewaffnet mit Jerk-,und Jigrute.Im grossen und ganzen ein netter Spaziergang der  mit diesem netten Beifang "belohnt" wurde......Beifang.jpg#d#d#d#d

Natürlich auch nicht so alltäglich.Dem sollten natürlich noch lebensechte Exemplare folgen.Hoffentlich.

Nun,dann setzte sich der Spaziergang fischlos fort,bis mir ein Räuber den Schaufelschwanz klaute.Ansonsten kein Biss kein garnix.Hauptsache das Wetter hält sich einigermaßen.
Auch beim Kollegen kein Zupfer.
Gut,dabei muss man sagen dass er nicht von seinem Nils Master los kam,und somit auch nicht tiefer runter.

"nee, der fängt...." und gibt ihm,wieder rausgefeuert!!#q

Na gut,ich blieb beim Wechsel zwischen Gummi und Jerk,bis.....Zack.Wieder jemand der meinte zu probieren,aber den Teller nicht leerzumachen.
Nun gut.
Weiter marschiert.Von Angelbeginn um 9.00 bis ca. um 16.00 Uhr tat sich nix mehr.Bis zu meinem Nachläufer auf den Buster Jerk in sinkend,und das eigentlich in einer flachen Bucht.Komisch!!
Hab ich doch die ganze Zeit zu tief gefischt?Ich hätte mir in den A.... beissen können als der Fisch flankte und verschwand."So den hol ich mir jetzt..."waren die Worte des Kollegen,während ich einen Spot weiterging und die Stelle von der anderen Seite beharkte.
Allerdings nicht mit dem BB sondern dem Salmo Slider sinking.Was sich auch sofort beim dritten Wurf bezahlt machte.
Halbstarker Februarhecht Platte.JPG

Bann gebrochen,puh.Schneidertag gerettet.Ist zwar kein grosser,aber für die Verhältnisse ein guter Fisch.Vor allem nach über 6 Stunden Fischen ein kleiner Lohn.
Und dann noch auf den kleinen Salmo in 10cm.
Wo es doch heisst im Winter auf grosse Köder setzen.
Wieder mal bewiesen,die Ausnahme bestätigt die Regel.

Bis denne und "Feddefische"


----------



## paul188 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger!

War heute Mittag am Rhein gewesen und hatte es auf Zander abgesehen. Nach ca.1 Stunde konnte ich den einzigen Biss des Tages sicher verwandeln und zum Vorschein kam kein Zander , sondern ein 68cm langer Hecht.Ich habe mich riesig gefreut|supergri , da es der erste Rheinhecht für mich war. Köder war ein 11cm Kopyto in weiß/lila.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## minden (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ctoputer und paul...

Die hart erarbeiteten Fische sind doch immer die besten, Glückwunsch.

@Paul, das is keine Fellkapuze um deine Schulter rum wa|rolleyes  #h


----------



## Waagemann (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri heil veit haste ja mal wieder sauber hingekriegt:m!!!

mfg waagemann


----------



## paul188 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ minden : Doch das ist eine, allerdings körpereigenes Fell.|supergri


----------



## NorbertF (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich komme gerade vom See und konnte einen kleinen Hecht auf 14er HS Shad in klarglitter und einen schönen Barsch auf 14er Kopyto in goldperl motoroil fangen.
Ein richtig guter Fisch ist mir leider im Drill ausgestiegen, aber die Fischis sind aktiv. Ich versuchs heute nachmittag evtl. nochmal ein wenig.


----------



## KHof (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo alle!

Ich meld jetzt auch mal was:

Nach zwei vollkommen kontakt- und erst recht fischlosen Tagen mit Kamera hab ich die heute wegen Regen und Wind sowie Hoffnungslosigkeit zuhause gelassen.
Nach mehr als drei Stunden Kurbelei wieder ohne Reaktion gab es doch noch einen fast schläfrig zu nennenden Biss.
Ergebniss: Ein Hecht mit 113 cm!!! Kescher zu klein, deswegen Speziallandung: Rein ins Wasser (okay, mit Wathose) und eine Handlandung versucht nach dem Motto Erfolg oder Krankenhaus. Als der Hecht reif war zog er ziemlich fertig auf mich zu und an mir Richtung Ufer vorbei. An dieser Stelle liegt eine zwanzig Zentimeter hoch überflutete Landzunge. Also lies ich ihn vorbei und hab ihn dann an der Schwanzflosse angeschoben. Promt machte er einen Schwanzschlag und landete im 20 Zentimeter flachen Wasser. Bingo! 

Klaus


----------



## Mefotom (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Klaus,

nochmal Petri Heil zu diesem Hecht.

Gleiches gilt allen Fängern.

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Veit (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ KHof: Fettes Petri zu der Granate! Ich glaubs dir auch ohne Bild. 
Interessant wäre allerdings noch den Erfolgsköder und vielleicht auch Gewässertyp (muss ja nicht der genaue Name sein) zu erfahren.

Ein Petri auch an alle anderen Fänger besonders Paul zum Hechteinstand am Rhein!

Will morgen mal in aller Frühe Zander ärgern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dann will ich Klaus hier auch nochmal zu seinem "Brocken" gratulieren! #h |schild-g 

Gleichstand! :g Die beteiligte VHF müßte man ja auch nicht unbedingt unterschlagen! 

Wäre nun sehr interessant, ob es der gleiche oder ein anderer Hecht aus dem Baggersee (tief, @Veit) gewesen ist. Leider haben wir nun 2mal keine Fotos  , die man wenigstens im Muster hätte vergleichen können. 

Mich hat das doch zeitweise schwer erträgliche "fotolose" Schickal nun nicht ruhen lassen, die letzten Tage hatte ich zwangsweise Zeit und habe mal die alten Kamellen und Hechtbücher durchgestöbert, dieses Bild von einem ANDEREN, fast 28Pfd Baggersee-Monster trifft jedenfalls so ungefähr das Aussehen und die Gestalt meines Fisches vom 13.01., der jedoch mit der Tendenz noch ein bischen dicker und dazu mit kräftigen gefüllten Bäuchlein zu sein, das Bild also eher untertrieben.

Aber man muß das ganze incl. der unverhofften Überraschungen schließlich positiv sehen: Die großen Granaten sind wohl doch zahlreicher als bisher angenommen, das ist eine sehr schöne Aussicht für eine beginnendes Hechtangeljahr 2007! :m

Sicherheitshalber nochmal: das Bild hierunter ist nur zur Anschauung, ein Hecht-Model sozusagen!


----------



## Schnyder (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hey Boardies...war heute mal trotz des windigen Wetters an unserem See.Konnte nach 4 Stunden gerade mal ein paar *Bisse auf meinen 7,5 cm Kopyto verbuchen (Motoroil/Glitter)und gerade ma zwei Barsche fangen von ca .22-25cm Länge..die Barsche habe ich zum Glück noch an dem Barschberg erwischt sonst wär ich noch glatt Schneider geblieben, ansonsten habe ich alles versucht was die Kunstköderkiste anging (Blech,Gummi,Holz) mehr war einfach nicht drin.Naja trotzdem mal wieder ein gutes Gefühl gehabt das mal wieder was an der Rute gezappelt hat!!!
Hoffe es läuft mal besser...bis denne Schnyder

*


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dann will ich Klaus hier auch nochmal zu seinem "Brocken" gratulieren! #h |schild-g
> 
> Gleichstand! :g Die beteiligte VHF müßte man ja auch nicht unbedingt unterschlagen!
> 
> ...


 
denoch eine Schöne Dame...#6 
Auf was hast du deine denn am 13.01.07 an den Haken bekommen & wo!?#c 

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## KHof (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Veit!

Erfolgsköder war ein weiß-neongrüner Attraktor mit ca. 13 Zentimetern am 15 Gramm Kopf. Ein wirklich grelles Ding. Die Wassertiefe ist aber so groß, daß die Lichtverhältnisse trotz einigermaßen klarem Wasser in der Tiefe solche Farben häufig sinnvoll machen.
Das Gewässer ist ein Baggersee in Thüringen, der industriell genutzt wird und deswegen haben nur wenige Leute die Erlaubnis dort zu angeln. Die Größe ist derzeit 15 Hektar, die maximale Wassertiefe liegt bei 38 Metern. Die Hechtdame biss in einer Tiefe von 10-15 Metern direkt am Grund.


Der von Detlef biss am gleichen Gewässer ca. 60-80 Meter von meinem Fangplatz entfernt in einer der wenigen Flachzonen.
Ob es der gleiche war? Möglich, meiner sah etwas dicker aus, was allerdings kurz vor der Laichzeit vollkommen klar ist und die Farbe war auffallend grau. Dies ist um diese Jahreszeit auch kein Kriterium. Ich hab an der Maulspalte Spuren von Detlefs Wobbler gesucht, da ich den abgehakt hatte weis ich wo ich suchen musste und nichts gefunden. Leider ist das auch ein eher schlechtes Merkmal da die Heilung dieser winzigen Wunde schnell gehen kann.
Also keine Ahnung.

Diese beiden (oder der Fisch) sind bislang die einzigen Hechte über einen Meter von deren Fang berichtet wurde. Beobachtet hatte ich in den letzten 10 Jahren allerdings schon öfter mal solche Kaliber.

Morgen Detlef!
OK, OK! Ich hatte die 45er VHF und eine Red Arc dabei....

@ Thomas: Jetzt bist du dran!

Klaus


----------



## Waagemann (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri KHof#6!War es dein 1.Meterhecht?
@Veit na dann mal viel Glück!

mfg waagemann#h


----------



## KHof (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Waagemann!

Ja! Mein erster nach über 400 Kleineren in 15 Jahren Kunstköderfischerei.

Klaus


----------



## Waagemann (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

na dann |schild-g !!!
meinst du mit "Kleineren" die unter einen meter oder wie?

mfg waagemann


----------



## Veit (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Auch noch ein Petri an Angel Det zum Monster und danke euch beiden für die Infos! Find ich immermal interessant zu wissen wie und wo an anderen Gewässertypen gefangen wird.


So, ich war heute in aller Herrgottsfrühe auch mal an der Saale. Naja, ich hätte eigentlich auch im Bett bleiben können, denn der Hammer wars nicht, wobei ich auch nicht Schneider geblieben bin. Drei Bisse konnte ich registrieren noch bevor es richtig hell war (danach war absolut tote Hose), zwei davon haken. 1 x Döbel von rund 50 cm und 1 x Hecht 54 cm. Köder: 8 cm Kopyto in perlweißglitterschwarz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Möchte mich auch mal bedanken dafür, dass sich inzwischen fast alle an die Vorgabe halten:


> *Ich editiere/lösche in diesem Thread daher radikal alles rund ums zurücksetzen.*
> 
> Das ist ein Fangmeldungsthread und kein "ich setz zurück (oder halt auch nicht) - Thread"!!!
> 
> *In diesem Thread haben daher Bemerkungen wie "schwimmen alle wieder, nach dem Foto zurück, aus der Hand gerutscht, selbstverständlich mitgenommen, etc., etc......" überhaupt nichts zu suchen - auch nicht als Neben- oder Schlußsatz!!*


Scheint dadurch tatsächlich weniger Stress zu geben (im Thread, für mich schon, weil ich jetzt immer aufpassen muss).
Weiter so!


----------



## octoputer (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@KHof Na dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch.#6
Da kann ich ja noch 10 Jährchen warten.
Oder..Stop.
Ich fang erst mal die 400 Warm Up´s.

Ist schon was sehr besonderes so´n Meterhecht.Ich persönlich hätte nur Angst,das der Reiz dann weg ist.
Oder wie sieht´s aus?Ich mein das ist eigentlich so ein kleines Ziel oder?
Wie schaut´s bei euch aus?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



octoputer schrieb:


> Ist schon was sehr besonderes so´n Meterhecht.Ich persönlich hätte nur Angst,das der Reiz dann weg ist.
> Oder wie sieht´s aus?Ich mein das ist eigentlich so ein kleines Ziel oder?


Ich kann nach 3 erfolgreich gelandeten Meterhechten (und min. der gleichen Anzahl an erheblich größeren als Verluste) in den letzten Jahren seit 1998 sagen: 

Jeder Hecht ist anders, das macht das Angeln, Überlisten und den Drill so spannend. So von riesiger bleierner Betonsack bis Sailfish-Drill ist alles möglich, jeder hat seine eigene Art drauf, und so mancher berichtete schon von guten 90er Hechten und unter 20Pfdern, die den Drill-der-Drille überhaupt lieferten, die den wirklichen Fight drauf hatten. 
Da bin ich auch zuversichtlich, daß es in Zukunft so bleibt. #6

Der Meter liegt nach unserer metrischen Rechnung  sehr willkürlich. Für mich liegt die erste typische Schallmauer bei ca. 85cm, dort fängt ein Hecht an erwachsen zu werden und nimmt Großhechtzüge und -verhaltensweisen an, ist auch nicht mehr der verängstigte "Futterfisch" :g wie das ein 70er Hecht oft noch ist. Ich bin auch auf jeden 85er stolz, in meinem ersten Angeljahr als "selbständiger" Hechtfischer mit eigenen entwickelten Methoden (Esox ala Bolognese) im Fluß ab Herbst 1982 war mir nach einer steilen Erfolgs+Tüftelkurve ein 85er Flußhecht als echtes Highlight vergönnt, das war schon riesig was, wenn man vorher nur bis 60er Hechte kannte. Der Sprung bis auf Nasenspitzenhöhe ziemlich dicht am Flußufer wäre Gemälde reif.

Die nächste Schallmauer für die wirklich kapitalen "Lebensfische" liegt irgendwo Pi-mal-Daumen um die 1,20m und 30Pfd, der Baggerseehecht kratzte jetzt ganz gut daran. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1417840&postcount=66

Darüber hinaus gibt es irgendwo noch die über 1,50m Ausnahmegrößen, die mir immerhin schon in Sichtung und einmal ganz kurz an der Angel war. Mit normalen Mitteln kaum zu fangen (halten), ein Fisch der wie Moses "das Wasser teilt", auf Sachen wie z.B. durchgebissene Wobbler  muß man auch erstmal kommen und zukünftig achten lernen, man lernt wie wichtig guter Stahl ist. #6

Da jagt man eben auch mal locker 10 Jahre einem Phantom hinterher, hat aber auch was. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@all
Die Threads "Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007"
und "Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007"
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92052
stehen natürlich so ganz gut in Konkurrenz, die nur den einen lesen, bekommen von dem anderen nichts mit, die Fänge werden verschiedentlich in beiden gepostet. 
Auch auf die Gefahr hin sich einen gefährlichen "Virus" im Hirn einzuhandeln , ist der Harrison-Fangthread auch sehr aufschlußreich.


----------



## KHof (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Waagemann!

Genau das meinte ich. Nicht wertend gemeint, sondern einfach nur wegen der Größe. Da kam ich bislang nicht über einen Meter.

@Octoputer
Ein wenig hast du sicher recht. Das ist immer so, wenn man ein Ziel erreicht. Mal sehen, was das Jahr noch so bringt.

Klaus


----------



## Veit (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nachdem ja gestern morgen, die Zander nicht so richtig wollten, habe ich es abends dann nochmal versucht und diesmal hats dann auch geklappt, obwohl es ganz schön kalt war, da sich die Bewölkung vollständig aufgelöst hatte.
Hatte dennoch zwei Bisse, die beide defintiv von Zandern stammten. Einen davon konnte ich auch verwerten und das war dann ein 64 cm langer Stachelritter. Köder wie so oft 8er Kopyto in perlweißglitterschwarz. |supergri


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

raubfischschonzeit, du bist ungerecht. immer wo ich bin, is schonzeit! nicht mehr lange, hehe


----------



## Veit (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War am vergangenen Abend wieder an der Saale und man kann sich absolut nicht beschweren, denn es raubt und beißt. 
Obwohl es noch etwas kühler war als am Vortag gab nen flotten Dreier, wenns auch keine Riesen waren. 
Den Anfang machte gleich ein Zander von 51 cm. 
Danach folgte ein wirklich guter Dickdöbel von 56 cm und zum Abschluss schnappte sogar noch ein kleines 40er Hechtlein zu. Köder brauch ich glaub ich nicht zu erwähnen. :q 
Zwischendurch gabs noch eine kleine Schrecksekunde, denn ich hatte unabsichtlich einen großen Karpfen gehakt. Der Koloss brachte die Rollenbremse kurzzeitig ganz schön zum Glühen, schlitzte dann aber zum Glück aus und hinterließ mehr eine seiner großen, grünen Schuppen am Haken, wie sie für einen dicken Spiegler typisch sind.        
Auffällig ist, dass drei der letzten vier Zander, die ich zuletzt gefangen habe trotz immernoch leicht erhöhtem Wasserstand weit draußen in harter Strömung gebissen haben, also bis auf einen keineswegs an irgendwelchen ruhigen Stellen, die ja im Winter angeblich so gut sind. Da sieht man mal wieder, dass es nicht immer sinnvoll ist sich nicht an dem zu orientieren was andere so erzählen. Kann mich noch mit Erheiterung daran erinnern, wie schon im November (!) mal jemand hier im Board schrieb, die Zandersaison an der Saale wäre nun wohl vorbei. Komisch dass ich seit Anfang des Jahres nun trotzdem schon fast 10 Zander gefangen habe. Hoffe es kommen bis nächsten Mittwoch noch welche dazu.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Guten morgen nach Deutschland...Mensch Veit du machst mir hier zum Frühstück nee lange Nase. 
Unglaublich, sollte in Zukunft nur immer nach Feierabend hier rein schauen,damit die Sehnsucht nach Stunden an Heimischen Gewässern nicht noch größer wird|evil: 
Fettes Petri zu den Fängen #6 und kl.Hecht sieht aus als ob er die Anlagen mitbringt eine ganz große zu werden!
 
Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## Veit (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Guido: Tust mir leid! Kann man denn in Indien nicht angeln? Aber Vorfreue ist bekanntlich die schönste Freude und die dicke Berta wartet bestimmt immernoch auf dich, wenn du wieder zurück nach Deutschland kommst.


----------



## Waagemann (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

mann mann mann da wird man ja glatt neidisch!bei uns läuft zurzeit NICHTS#q!trotztdem is es immer wieder cool die Beiträge zu lesen#6!
mfg waagemann​


----------



## mortal (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit. Ein dickes Petri zu deinen Fängen. Bei uns ist seit 01.02.2007 Schonzeit auf Räubern.Schade. Jetzt heißt es warten.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@veit...petri zu den schoenen Fischen...mich aergert es ein bisschen das ich im Moment nicht angeln kann...an der Lippe lief es ja in Sachen Zander genau so gut wie an der Saale...dafuer geht es hier am Freitag Big-Game fischen...mal abwarten was es gibt...denke mal ein paar Doraden, Barracudas, Bonitos und und und...Bilder werde ich nachreichen...aber erst in 3 Wochen...

Gruesse aus Kolumbien


----------



## Veit (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ stefan: Big Game muss doch auch geil sein. Würde ich bestimmt auch mal machen, falls ich irgendwann die Gelegenheit zu hätte. Wünsche dir schonmal viel Erfolg und freue mich auf den Bericht.

@ Mortal: Bei mir ist aber Mitte nächster Woche leider auch Schluss.


----------



## Waagemann (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

na dann viel spaß stefanwitteborg ich freu mich schon auf die Bilder:l!

mfg waagemann​


----------



## Veit (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hier ein paar Bilder+Bericht vom gestrigen Abangeln der "Rund um Magdeburg"-Crew:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board//showthread.php?t=33070&page=327


----------



## seeyou (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin!
Hab heute bei strömendem Regen in unserem Vereinssee einen 70er Hecht erwischt. Köder war ein Mann´s 1-, Frabe: Bone
Kurz vor der Schonzeit hat das nochmal gut getan, jetzt heißt es warten bis zum Mai.|wavey: 
js


----------



## octoputer (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@seeyou Ja petri,zu dem Fisch!
Ein 70er Hecht von den paar Metern Ufer aus zu fangen,schliesst für mich auf einen sehr dichten Hechtbestand.Oder natürlich Können.
Du hast echt "Schwein" mit Eurem Gewässer.#6

Bin mal gespannt wann du den Meter meldest!
Das Potenzial soll ja wie gesagt TOP sein.

Hast du schonmal dort auf Hecht angesessen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu den Fängen...


----------



## Bronni (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo,
        vorab allen Fängern ein dickes Petri. Ich hatte ähnliches Glück oder, wie auch immer, wie seeyou und konnte kurz vor Beginn der Schonzeit am Wochenende noch einen wunderschönen Hecht fangen. Er konnte einem weißen Kopyto 12 cm nicht widerstehen. Da die Schonzeit für den Zander in NRW erst in einigen Wochen beginnt, werde ich mein Glück nun am Kanal versuchen, mal sehen.
  Bis dann und Petri Heil
  Bronni #h


----------



## seeyou (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@octoputer: Der Bestand ist wirklich gut und Meterhechte sind auch drin (hat das Abfischen mal ergeben) aber die stehen woanders wo man als Spinangler nicht hinkommt. Im Moment sind die Milchner bissig unnd die werden ja bekanntlich nicht so groß. Die Metermarke habe ich vor Jahren am Ammersee in Bayern geknackt. Gruß, Jens.


----------



## bwrds (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hier ist der obligatorische samstagshecht aus dem 
peenestrom.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bei schon sehr starkem wind und einer ungeheuren strömung ging nicht mehr.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




guss björn
Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken


----------



## Veit (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein Blick ins Fangtelegramm der aktuellen "Angelwoche" war verführerisch zu lesen. Da stand was von einer bestimmten Stelle an der Saale, wo die Zander momentan wohl sehr gut beißen. Nun sind es ja nur noch drei Tage bis die Schonzeit beginnt und ich war ein bisschen am Ringen mit mir ob ich meine leider auch begrenzte Zeit für das unsichere Unternehmen eine Tour dorthin zu machen investieren sollte oder nicht doch lieber eine bewährte Stelle wählen sollte.
Aber noch Risk no Fun, also gings nachmittags los an den mir bisher unbekannten Platz. Tatsächlich traf ich dort dann auch zwei andere Angler an, die mir bestätigten, dass in den vergangenen Wochen immer wieder Zander in teilweise sogar stattlichen Größen gefangen wurden. Kurz darauf gabs dann auch zumindest eine "halbe" Bestätigung, denn einer der Kollegen konnte einen untermaßigen Stachelritter mit Hilfe eines glittergrünen Sandra-Twisters zum Biss überreden. Ich versuchte es mit einem 12 cm Kopyto in perlweiß-schwarz und hatten dann nach einer halben Stunde auch einen ersten Biss darauf. Eine eindeutige Bissspur zeugte davon, dass ein Zander zugeschnappt, leider aber nur den Schwanz des Kopytos erwischt, hatte. Da ich bereits einige Hänger hatte, wollte ich jedoch keinen Zusatzdrilling anbringen und wechselte stattdessen auf einen 8 cm Kopyto in perlweißglitterschwarz - immerhin mein bislang erfolgreichster Köder seit Jahresbeginn. Und auch damit ging was. Kurz nach dem Köderwechsel gabs einen Aussteiger nach ein paar Sekunden Drill. Die Meldung stimmte als, hier war reichlich Fisch. Den nächsten Beweis lieferte wieder einer der beiden Mitangler, der ebenfalls einen kurzen Zanderkontakt hatte, aber den Fisch auch verlor. Doch nun hatte meine Stunde geschlagen. Ein sanfter Biss bei mir, weit draußen an der Strömungskante und auch wenns nicht der erhoffte Großzander war, so war ich trotzdem happy, denn angesichts einen 56 cm langen Stachelritters hatte sich das Risko die unbekannte Stelle anzufahren nun wirklich ausgezahlt. 




Hochmotiviert machte ich nun weiter und nur drei Würfe später, glaubte ich kurz vorm Ufer einen Ast eingesammelt zu haben. War aber doch ein Fisch. Zugegeben war es nicht gerade ein unvergessliches Drillerlebnis, was ich da hatte, vorallem in Hinblick auf die doch recht ordentliche Größe des Überraschungshechts, der ebenfalls knapp gehakt war. Fast widerstandslos ließ sich der fette 78er landen. 




Ich verweilte noch ein wenig und hatte auch nochmal einen kurzen Anfasser, der wahrscheinlich wieder von einem Zander kam, da er an der Strömungskante erfolgte. Einer der beiden Kollegen, die mittlerweile auch beide auf 8er Kopyto umgestiegen waren, hatte dann auch nochmal Glück und konnte einen 65er Zander abgreifen. 
Alles in allem eine gelungene Tour und ein Beweis, dass man auch im Winter mal erfolgversprechend neue Stellen und Gewässer testen kann,zumal  ich gerade mal zwei Stunden an dem Platz geangelt hatte.


----------



## octoputer (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Man kann nur sagen:"Du hast es drauf!"#6

Petri,und lass noch Fische für die Kollegen über.


----------



## Veit (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war heute wieder abend an der Saale, diesmal allerdings an altbewährten Plätzen. Tja, der Gang in die übermorgen beginnende Schonzeit wird dieses Jahr echt schwer fallen, denn es beißt bis zum Schluss super.
Der erste Biss -natürlich auf 8er Kopyto in perlweißglitterschwarz (einen Grund was anderes zu nehmen gibt es einfach nicht) -  ließ auch heute nicht lange auf sich warten, doch blieb ich dabei zweiter Sieger, denn der Fisch schaffte es sich unerkannt auszuhebeln. Wahrscheinlich ein Zander, auch wenn keine Bissspur am Gufi zu sehen war, der Bereich wo der Biss kam war aber absolut zandertypisch. Bester Beweis dafür war, dass es kurz darauf wieder tock machte und diesmal gabs kein Entkommen mehr für den 55 cm langen Stachelritter, er hatte den Köder nämlich regelrecht inhaliert. Anderweitig folgte ein genau gleichlanger Hecht, der ufernah zugepackt hatte.
Zum Abschluss dann noch eine böse Enttäuschung. Schwerer Widerstand am anderen Ende der Schnur, keine schnelle Flucht dafür wuchtige Schläge. Das Herz eines jeden Zanderangler schlägt in so einem Moment höher, denn dieses Verhalten riecht regelrecht nach Großzander. Das wäre es ja gewesen, zwei Tage vor der Schonzeit, wobei es mich schon etwas stutzig gemacht hatte, dass ich zuvor keinen deutlichen Biss gespürt hatte. Umso deprimierender war der Moment, in dem ich sah was Sache war. Ein dicker 65er Spiegelkarpfen war an der Rückenflosse gehakt. Vom gezielten Karpfenangeln bin ich es gewohnt, dass ein Karpfen in der ersten Drillphase erstmal eine schnelle Flucht hinlegt, darum hatte ich in diesem Fall damit eigentlich absolut nicht gerechnet. Naja, seis drum, war trotzdem wiedermal ein erfolgreicher Abend.


----------



## Holger (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Sauber Veit !!!! Super läufts da bei euch....#6 

*AuchAngelnWill*

Aber nützt nix...ich muß mich bis zum 01.05 gedulden, oder aber ich fahr spontan die Tage mal nach NL rüber.....|rolleyes Aber ich denke, ich warte bis Mitte März und gutes Wetter, dann kann ich hoffentlich den Aalen nachstellen....:q


----------



## Promachos (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Erst mal "Petri" allen Fängern der letzten Tage und Wochen!

Ich war heute am letzten Tag der "offenen" Raubfische nochmal beim Angeln, auch wenn ich beim Packen feststellen musste, dass meiner geliebten Wobblerrolle, einer Balzer Macina, die Ruhephase der letzten Tage nicht gut bekommen ist: Schnurfangbügel eiert rum wie ein Lämmerschwanz, also ist wohl die Feder gebrochen:c. Mal sehen, ob die Rolle sich reparieren lässt.

Am 16. Mai geht's wieder weiter. Bis dahin werde ich mich mal etwas um die Karpfen und Schleien kümmern müssen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Veit (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nun ist auch hier erstmal Schonzeit!
War vorhin nochmal los heute abend konnte ich dann aber leider kein Wunder mehr verbringen. Das wäre aber nötig gewesen um nochmals einen Räuber aus der Saale zu locken (ruhigere Nebenarmen, die ich nicht beangelt habe mal ausgenommen), denn der Wasserstand war über Nacht deutlich angestiegen und das Wasser war stark angetrübt sowie voller Treibgut. So blieb ich dann auch ohne jeden Biss. Schade, das Hochwasser hätte ruhig noch einen Tag warten können.
Aber man kann ja nicht immer gewinnen und da ich mit 11 Zandern und 13 Hechten in die Schonzeit starte bin ich insgesamt auch sehr zufrieden mit dem bisherigen Verlauf des Angeljahres 2007, wobei das milde Wetter natürlich mitgeholfen hat, dass vorallem die Zander gut gebissen haben. Ich freue mich schon auf den Mai und vorallem den Juni, so lange ist es ja auch nicht bis dahin und ich habe nun erstmal Gelegenheit mich mal wieder den Karpfen, Schleien und Aalen zu widmen und was danach kommt.... - Schaun wir mal! |supergri


----------



## fantazia (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

da hast ja mal wieder zugeschlagen veit.bin schon fast neidisch auf dich:q:q


petri#6
war ja nen gelungener abgang vor der schonzeit.


das einzige was ich mir geangelt habe is nen super nettes mädel:l
zählt für mich aber mehr als jeder fisch:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fantazia schrieb:


> das einzige was ich mir geangelt habe is nen super nettes mädel:l
> zählt für mich aber mehr als jeder fisch:q


Petri bzw. Amor, was'nen Fang! 
Da haste die Zeit aber auch gut genutzt! #6


----------



## Holger (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Los, stell mal ein Bild ein !!!! Aber nicht vorhalten......:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> das einzige was ich mir geangelt habe is nen super nettes mädel


*Macho ein:*
NOCH....................
*Macho aus*
)))

Und denkt dran:
Fangmeldungs- nicht Laberthread (auch wenn ich mir das eben nicht verkneifen konnte), auch wenn jetzt erst mal Schonzeit ist...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fantazia schrieb:


> das einzige was ich mir geangelt habe is nen super nettes mädel:lzählt für mich aber mehr als jeder fisch:q



ok, ich bleibe on topic: FÜR MICH ZÄHLT WAS ANDERES MEHR!!! fängt mit a an und hört mit ngeln auf :vik::vik::vik:

dennoch fantazia, petri heil, besser als schneider...#h


----------



## fantazia (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

danke für die petris:q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Und wo ist das Bild?|rolleyes


----------



## Tisie (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Thomas,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und denkt dran:
> Fangmeldungs- nicht Laberthread


na das paßt doch oder zählen Backfische etwa nicht? |kopfkrat 
Zähne hat sie sicher auch, also eindeutig ein Raubfischfang 2007 

@Fantazia:



fantazia schrieb:


> das einzige was ich mir geangelt habe is nen super nettes mädel:l


Dickes Petri!  

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Veit (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ fantazia: Petri auch von mir!  Aber da dieser Thread ja nicht nur zum prahlen gut sein soll, musste jetzt auch mal mit ein paar weiteren Infos rausrücken. Länge, Gewicht, Köder *gg*, Fangort ect. *lol*


----------



## Huchenfreak (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Drillzeit ?


----------



## octoputer (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Und vor allem wie wurde der "Köder" genommen? Voll inhaliert?
Oder nur "im Winkel"?:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Tomasz (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fantazia schrieb:


> das einzige was ich mir geangelt habe is nen super nettes mädel:l
> zählt für mich aber mehr als jeder fisch:q


 
Auch von mir Gratulation zu dem "Fang"#6 . Und auch wenn ich weis, das Thomas solche Sachen zu Recht gnadenlos editiert gehe ich mal davon aus, das Du die Frau so schnell nicht wieder releasen wirst. Natürlich vorausgesetzt Du hast sie außerhalb der Schonzeit betört .

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ChrisHH (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ok, ich bleibe on topic: FÜR MICH ZÄHLT WAS ANDERES MEHR!!! fängt mit a an und hört mit ngeln auf :vik::vik::vik:


So hat jeder seine Prioritäten:q 
- Wenn's scheh mocht...


----------



## worker_one (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fantazia schrieb:


> das einzige was ich mir geangelt habe is nen super nettes mädel:l



Haste die mitgenommen oder nach dem "Fang" wieder released...:q:vik:


----------



## jerkfreak (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War gestern auch zum ersten mal drausen zum fischen, da ich am Vereinsteich noch net angeln darf, an nem Privatteich von nem Kumpel...! Da wir davor Praktische Geräteeinweisung für die Angelprüfung hatte, hatte ich noch mein günstigeres Angelgerät, das zum Werfen üben für die Kursmitglieder diente im Auto! Darunter meine erste Spinrute mit ner älteren Shimano und 30er Mono drauf! Die Rute eigentlich viel zu weich und die Bremse der Rolle auch nichtmehr die beste, aber was solls...!? Eine Gummiködertasche war auch mit im Auto! Also konnte ich nach dem "anstrengenden Kurs" weng fischen!

Erstmal garnix auf die weiße 12er Sandra, paar vorsichtige Anstupser, das wars...!

Und dann ist es passiert...!!! 
Ich hab die Sandra auf nimmerwiedersehn versenkt! 

Also, gleich mal des Neuanbinden genutzt und auf nen ca 7cm orange-roten Dictator-Doppelschwanztwister mit schwarzen Streifen umgestellt...!

Und das war SEHR gut!!! Keine 10 Würfe später nen schönen 73er Hecht mit geschätzt guten 7 Pfd. (saufett!!!). Hab ich mich natürlich schoma ganz schöne gefreut, drüber! Das "ausergewöhnliche" war, Haken hing im Rücken!!!

Dann kam es aber, wieder keine 10 Würfe später, an ne andre Stelle, Hammerbiss, gigantische Flucht und weck war er, der Meterhecht, der sich da an der Oberfläche zeigte! Fand ich dann schon nichtmehr so schön, vorallem, weil es mein erster gewesen wäre! Schätzte ihn so grob auf 1m-1,10m und gute 18Pfd...! Echt ein gigantischer Fisch...! Auffällig war, der Gummi hing wieder im Rücken!!!

Naja, was soll man sich ärgern, weg ist weg...!
Also wieder paar Würfe an ner andren Stelle gewagt, gleich nach 5 Würfen nen Biss, Anschlag, kurzer Wiederstand, weg...! Kurz darauf nochmal! Naja, der war net lang dran, weiter probiern!!! Und 20 Würfe später der nächste Rumser, Anschlag saß und los ging der Drill...! Als ich auch diesen großen Hecht das erste mal an der Oberfläche sah, wurde mir doch weng anders, könnte neuer "personal Best" sein...! Aber wo war der Twister? Richtig, nicht zu sehn, also im Schlund, und da viel mir was ganz übles ein!!! Kein Stahl oder Hardmono dran!!! 

Also ging der Drill nun bisl vorsichtiger von Statten...!

Ich machs kurz, ich hab ihn per Handlandung rausgekriegt, meinen personal Best um 3cm auf 93cm verbessert!!! Gewicht geschätzte 12-13 Pfd...! 

Was mich am meisten ärgerte war, das die Digicam daheim lag und ich nur Bilder mim Selbstauslöser des Handys machen konnte...! Muss mich die Tage mal damit befassen,wie ich hier Pics einstelle,dann bekommt ihr die Jungs auch mal zu Gesicht!

[edit by Thomas9904: Manche lernens scheinbar nie.............]

Und was mach ich nachher mittag!? Richtig, fischen gehen!!! Diesmal aber mit meinen "richtigen" Spinruten...! *freu*


----------



## Veit (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Na dann fettes Petri zu den beiden gelandeten! Den Meterfisch fängste bestimmt noch.  Wieder mal ein beweis, dass auch mit kleinen Ködern große Fänge möglich sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nur mal wieder zur Erinnerung:


> *Ich editiere/lösche in diesem Thread daher radikal alles rund ums zurücksetzen.*
> 
> Das ist ein Fangmeldungsthread und kein "ich setz zurück (oder halt auch nicht) - Thread"!!!
> 
> *In diesem Thread haben daher Bemerkungen wie "schwimmen alle wieder, nach dem Foto zurück, aus der Hand gerutscht, selbstverständlich mitgenommen, etc., etc......" überhaupt nichts zu suchen - auch nicht als Neben- oder Schlußsatz!!*


----------



## jerkfreak (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Danke erstmal fürs Petri!!!

So, bin vor gut 2 Stunden vom Teich wieder gekommen und muss sagen, so wird des mit dem Meter einfach nie was...! 
Der war wohl wieder n Stückl drüber...! Blos hat da diesmal mein Wirbel nicht mitgespielt und der gute hat jetzt den "Angstdrilling" von meim 16er weißen Gummi im Maulwinkel hängen...! *heul* Hab die Bremse einfach nicht schnellgenug gelockert bekommen, als er anfing kurz nach dem Biss an der Oberfläche zu toben...! *kotz*

Dafür hab ich 4 Stück zwischen 65cm und 82cm landen können und noch den ein oder andren kurz nachm Biss verlorn...! (darunter auch noch ein wohl etwas Stärkerer) Was auffällig war, es waren heute, im vergeich zu gestern, wo es 2 Rogner waren, alles 4 unsrer Meinung nach Milchner...!

Erfolgsköder für die ersten beiden, einen 82er (4,2kg) und nen ca. 70er (ca 5 1/2 Pfd) war ein silberner 5er Mepps...!

Die andren beiden, ein 78er (3,2kg) und ein ca 65er (ca 5 Pfd) fielen wieder auf den roten Dictator von gestern rein!

Zwischen den beiden Ködern hatte ich noch für einige Würfe nen 12cm 2-teiligen orangen Rapala Flachläufer drauf, auf den sich garnichts tat...!

Nachdem der Kumpel, dem der Teich gehört (der heute mal dabei war) meinte, er wolle jetzt endlich mal nen großen sehn und ich eben auf den 16er weißen Gummi wechselte, bekam ich nach höchstens 5 Würfen fast an der Stelle, wo ich gestern den 93er drauf bekam, den Biss des wohl locker Metrigen...! Hatte den Gummi im Zeitlupentempo gezupft, da ich gleich am Anfang des Angeltages dort einen recht heftigen Biss auf den 5er Mepps bekam...! Wie gesagt, nach kräftigen Schüttlern an der Oberfläche, mit Fireline und der recht harten Sportex, gab der Wirbel nach ca 15 Sek. nach...! 

SCHEISSDING!!!!!

Werde es die Tage vllt doch mal mit nem Köfi an der Pose, bespickt mit 2 Drillingen, gezielt auf die großen Versuchen, vllt wird der Traum vom Meter ja doch endlich mal wahr...!? Muss halt nur recht früh anschlagen, nicht das die Jungs (bzw wohl ehr Mädels *g*) schlucken...!

@ Thomas: Sorry, wusst ich nicht, das ihr da mitlerweile "so scharf" drauf/ bzw dagegen seit...!

Was ich mit den 4 schönen Fischen gemacht hab, darf ich ja jetzt nichtmehr schreiben,aber ihr könnt es euch ja alle sicherlich denken...! *g*


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ok., das reicht:
Dafür gibts ne Verwarnung, jerkfreak!!
Die Ansage war klar, dennoch hat es nach deinm ersten Posting dieser Art keinerlei Verwarnung gegeben, sondern es wurde nur editiert und darauf hingewiesen.

Das jetzt fasse ich als reine Provokation auf und werde es dementsprechend auch mit einer Verwarnung ahnden.


----------



## The Driver (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Boardies,

hab am WE bei schönstem Wetter meine neue Spinn-Ausrüstung getestet! Meine neue Redarc und meine Catana Rute hab ich bestens eingeweiht.
Zum Start gabs am Freitag auf meinen bewährten Sölvkroken Zocker nen echt fetten Barsch (ca. 3Pfd.)! Hier das Pic:







Und gestern konnte ich an derselben Stelle noch einen nachlegen. Diesmal auf nen 10 ProfiBlinker Attractor! Ohne Angstdrilling hätte ich den fast 4 Pfündigen Fisch nicht bekommen.






[edit by Thomas9904: Ihr wollt es nicht begreifen, oder??]


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mal wieder:


> *Ich editiere/lösche in diesem Thread daher radikal alles rund ums zurücksetzen.*
> 
> Das ist ein Fangmeldungsthread und kein "ich setz zurück (oder halt auch nicht) - Thread"!!!
> 
> *In diesem Thread haben daher Bemerkungen wie "schwimmen alle wieder, nach dem Foto zurück, aus der Hand gerutscht, selbstverständlich mitgenommen, etc., etc......" überhaupt nichts zu suchen - auch nicht als Neben- oder Schlußsatz!!*


----------



## The Driver (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hm, hab länger nix über meine fänge geschrieben hier im board, daher meine frage: was issen hier los? hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Promachos (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ all

So langsam hab ich den Eindruck, dass manche Leute glauben, wenn's schon keine C&R-Diskussion geben soll, dann wenigstens eine Diskussion der C&R-Diskussion#q.
Es nervt, wenn in einem Fänge-Thread auf einen gefangenen Raubfisch ungefähr 10 Posts kommen, ob, wie, warum und überhaupt...

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hast recht, ich werde das Ganze, was nicht direkt mit Fangmeldungen zu tun hat, bei Gelegenheit rauslöschen.


----------



## honeybee (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wir können auch was vermelden......

Barsch...ca.35cm
Zander...ca.55cm
Zander...ca. 40cm (ohne Bild)

Gebissen in ca. 13m Tiefe, bei einer Oberflächentemperatur von 4,7°C. Köder war bei allen Fischen ein Bass Assassin 5" Shad


----------



## the doctor (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Jana:
schöner dicker Zander bei der Größe #6
Dei gefangener Barsch ist aber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## fantazia (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



honeybee schrieb:


> Wir können auch was vermelden......
> 
> Barsch...ca.35cm
> Zander...ca.55cm
> ...


petri#6


----------



## octoputer (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@honeybee

Cool,

wahrscheinlich lange erarbeitet.:vik:
Habt ihr die vertikal gejiggt????Wo wart ihr????????


----------



## angelarne (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo, ihr glücklichen Raubfischfänger 2007.

Ich war nun gestern auch das erstemal los und zwar an meinem diesjährigen Gewässer, einem großen Waldsee in der Nähe von Goslar.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja mal mit der Spinnrute schauen, obs denn ein paar Barsche zu verhaften gibt aber die waren in den Flachen Uferzonen (Tiefe bis 2m) nicht anzufinden.

Stattdessen konnte ich zwei (kleine) Hechte an der gleichen Stelle erwischen. Der erste hatte genau 40 cm; der zweite hatte mit knapp 55 cm Maß.
[editiert aus bekannten Gründen von Thomas9904]

PS: Fotos gibts leider nich, da mein Handyakku zu schwach für die Kamera war und meine Freundin ihre Kamera vergessen hatte.......|krach: 

Naja. Aber der See wird in der Umgebung als das "goldene Gewässer" bezeichnet und wird auch häufiger in der Lokalpresse erwähnt und zwar aufgrund großer Fische, die dort gefangen wurden.....:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nur mal wieder zur Erinnerung:


> *Ich editiere/lösche in diesem Thread daher radikal alles rund ums zurücksetzen.*
> 
> Das ist ein Fangmeldungsthread und kein "ich setz zurück (oder halt auch nicht) - Thread"!!!
> 
> *In diesem Thread haben daher Bemerkungen wie "schwimmen alle wieder, nach dem Foto zurück, aus der Hand gerutscht, selbstverständlich mitgenommen, etc., etc......" überhaupt nichts zu suchen - auch nicht als Neben- oder Schlußsatz!!*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Thomas, ich bewundere Deine Geduld! #6 #r


----------



## Holger (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Jana

Schöne Fische, Petri !!! #6 Der Zander ist ja trotz 55 cm sehr korpulent.....wenn man den als 90er fängt, hat der locker 15 Pfund....|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hab mal wieder bereinigt.......


----------



## Wallerschreck (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War die Woche auch mehrmals am Vereinssee, hatte es mit Köfi (7cm Rotauge) auf Zander und Dickbarsch abgesehen. Gefangen habe ich einen 54ger Hecht der sich einkurbeln ließ wie ein Stock und gestern eine Monströs gierige Regenbogenforelle von 40 cm die gekämpft hat wie ein Löwe. Das Viech war voller Mais (die Tage vorher waren die Karpfenangler zugange) und hatte sage und schreibe 4! kleine zum Teil halb verdaute Rotaugen im Magen es ist mir ein Rätsel wo die meinen Köfi noch hinstecken wollte


----------



## Interesierter (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



honeybee schrieb:


> Wir können auch was vermelden......
> 
> Barsch...ca.35cm
> Zander...ca.55cm
> ...



Tja bei uns sind schon alle Raubfische geschont, Hecht und Zander haben bei uns angepasste Schonzeiten in den Gewässern . Hatte übrigens das Vergnügen Herrn Amborsy über die Pachtung der Saalkaskaden sprechen zu hören. Ich verkneife mir mal einen Komentar dazu.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri den fängern... ich will auch


----------



## Drag (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



honeybee schrieb:


> Wir können auch was vermelden......
> 
> Barsch...ca.35cm
> Zander...ca.55cm
> ...


 
Ist bei euch kein Kunstköderverbot bis ende Mai?|uhoh:


----------



## honeybee (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Drag schrieb:


> Ist bei euch kein Kunstköderverbot bis ende Mai?|uhoh:



Nein....nur im April


----------



## bennie (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

einfach weiter so Thomas, und Petri Heil zu den tollen Barschen!!


----------



## NorbertF (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

grad eben habe ich auch nen schönen Barsch auf Walleye Assassin in 8m (klarglitter) gefangen. Grösse zwischen 30-35 geschätzt. Nichts besonderes aber immerhin der grösste (bekannte) aus dem See die letzten 5 Jahre. Sagt zumindest unser 1. Vorstand der mit dabei war. Also mich hats gefreut, war ein schöner Bursche.


----------



## bennie (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hast du auch so einen teich in dem nur verbuttene barsche sind und nen 15er gut wäre?
haben so einen teich, 2005 ein 35 und 2007 ein 38er  aber sonst nur u20 : \


----------



## NorbertF (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ne es sind allgemein fast keine Barsche drin...zu viele Hechte nehme ich an, die räumen alles ab.


----------



## sternzloewe1 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war mit meinem Kumpel  Andre ein bischen vertikalen.






35 Zander




40ziger Barsch




42ziger Barsch




72ziger Zander


----------



## Ziegenbein (2. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri #6 

Schöne Fische |bla:


----------



## minden (3. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dürfte letztes vorlertztes WE in nem ganz besonderen Wasser fischen;-)

Cool, da lag auch n mini Boot das ich kurz benutzten durfte.

Vertikal in 1 Meter "Tiefe" gefangen;-)

Schöner 41.5er





Kleinen Bericht dazu auf meiner bescheidenen Seite#h


----------



## Tisie (3. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein herzliches Petri Heil, Minden!

Es ist doch nichts neues, daß Barsche gerne im Schatten von Booten stehen |rolleyes 

Schöner Fisch #6 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## minden (3. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Danke,...

bin ja auch der Meinung das auch *aktive* Boote nicht solch eine Scheuchwirkung haben,..aber in 1m vertikal war schon geil und sehr direkt:k



P.S.: In diesem Fall hatte ich def. mehr Angst vor dem Boot als die Fische...


----------



## Promachos (5. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Minden,

auf den ersten Blick sah dein "Boot" wie eine alte Badewanne aus. Aber der Zweck heiligt bekanntlich die Mittel...

Petri
Promachos


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri heil!!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hallo zusammen. birger und ich sind zurück. gefangen haben wir trotz der merkwürdigen wetterverhältnisse für uns zufriedenstellend. wir haben ein extra fotoalbum für die vielen bilder auf unserer homepage angelegt. mehr erfahrt ihr dort auch unter news. hat spaß gemacht, jetzt leider wieder längere zeit ne pause...hoffe die fische erholen sich gut und sind im mai wieder richtig beißfreudig  petri den fängern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> gefangen haben wir trotz der merkwürdigen wetterverhältnisse für uns zufriedenstellend. wir haben ein extra fotoalbum für die vielen bilder auf unserer homepage angelegt.


http://www.stud.uni-goettingen.de/~s440406/Pics_Winterangeln_2007/IMG_8499.jpg
http://www.stud.uni-goettingen.de/~s440406/Pics_Winterangeln_2007/IMG_8500.jpg
Also die zählen hier ja nicht so richtig, ich dachte schon Du wärst konvertiert. Mit der VHF gefangen? 

http://www.stud.uni-goettingen.de/~s440406/Pics_Winterangeln_2007/IMG_8396.jpg
Der Fisch ist ja auch merkwürdig.


----------



## maesox (6. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Zuerst mal ein dickes Petri zu Euren Fängen!!!!!#6 #6 #6 

Da kommt mir beim Bilder ansehen fast`s Heulen!!!! Muß meine Gummi`s bis mind. 15.April im Keller lassen!!! Ein Jammer!!
Nicht mal Barsch geht :c :c :c 



TL Matze


----------



## Waagemann (6. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

PETRI EUCH BEIDEN DA HABT IHR JA GANZ SCHÖN ABGERÄUMT:m !!!!!

mfg waagemann​


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@det: nein, wir haben die störe und auch die meisten anderen fische auf unsere ul-ruten gefangen. birger hat einen tag gezielt mit twistern und kleinen gufis auf rotfedern geangelt. eine nach der anderen gefangen, die standen dank der sonne oberflächennah und haben brot gefressen 
mit der vhf hab ich nur die größeren gummis geführt, bestimmt über 90% auf die ul-ruten gefangen.


----------



## falter78 (11. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Servus,

habe mit meinem Vater heute die Zander in die wohl verdienste Schonzeit entlassen.


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (11. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So nun bin ich nach 3 Monatiger Pause auch wieder im Board unterwegs ...

Heute hat für mich die Saison begonnen und gleich mit einem tollen Fisch :q 

Es ist eine Regenbogenforelle die am leichten Geschirr mind. 10 Minuten mit mir gekämpft hat, sie hat 2 Kilo Gramm und ist genau 60 cm lang, wunderschön gezeichnet,extrem dunkel.

So stell ich mir einen Saison Start vor, und so kann es ruhig weiter gehen.

Da ich sie ja in keinem Puff gefangen habe sondern in einem ca. 2 HA großen Baggersee mit uraltem Forellenbestand dachte ich kommt das hier in den Raubfisch Thread.

Das ist doch genau das was uns Anglern gefällt oder? Diese Zufalls und Überraschungsfänge die uns das Adrenalin für Minuten bis in die Ohren schüttet.Toller Hecht is back !!! :q 

Wünsche allen eine erfolgreiche Angelsaison 2007 ob Raubfisch,Friedfisch oder Karpfenangler allzeit Petri Heil :vik: 



Ps. Sry die Bilder sind bei uns im Garten erst zustande gekommen da ich keine Digi Cam mit ans Wasser hatte  


GreeZ   Roman alias Toller Hecht


----------



## bennie (11. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

sieht gut aus! wie haste die denn bekommen?


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (11. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War bissl mit der leichten Spinnrute los gewesen paar Barsche ärgern doch da sah ich die ganze Zeit große Forellen (3-4) an der Oberfläche die sich in der Mittagssonne bei so 12 Grad gesonnt hatten, auf Spinner gingen sie nicht da habe ich einfach mal 3 Maiskörner auf nen Haken gemacht noch nen schwimmenden Forellenteig dran und hingeschmissen, und siehe da nach 10 minswar diese am Haken, aber mir 18ner Schnürche wars mega geil sie zu drille :q


----------



## minden (11. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

..da bei all den Fische muss ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden,...:

hier ein paar Fotos von getern und Heute...

mehr dazu hier: http://www.jigfanatics.de/abteilung3/index.html#03c19898f0114e501


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...nach 2 erfolglosen Versuchen, bei denen es nur Schwanzattacken gab lief es gestern viel besser...
...aus 6 Bissen konnte ich 3 verwandeln, ein knapp 40ziger und 2 schöne Fische um die 60zig...
...diesmal leider keine Bilder...
...aber morgen geht es wieder los...


----------



## Veit (21. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Stefan: Und was warens denn für Fische? 
Wie dem auch sei, Petri auf jeden Fall.
Bei mir gibts leider nur Schonzeit-Bergfest zu feiern. *gg*


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...ich vergaß...es waren Zander... 
...habe noch 1 1/2 Wochen bis zur Schonzeit...
...3 mal werde ich noch angeln gehen...
...naja, ab Mai geht es ja schon wieder los...
...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Jockel13883 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So, habe da jetzt auch mal eine Fangmeldung. Ich war gestern mit einem Freund von mir  auf Zander ansitzen und habe auch zwei erwischt. Der erste war 47cm lang, der zweite 50cm. Beide bissen auf Köderfische an der Grundmontage. Und bevor wieder jemand sagt hier ist doch Schonzeit: Die Zander wurden an der Maas in Holland gefangen und genießen erst ab dem 1. April Schonzeit.


----------



## Drag (25. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wird bestimmt keiner sagen ,,hier ist doch Schonzeit", da wie wir wissen in allen Bundesländern andere Schonzeiten sind.
Zum beispiel hier bei mir in der RLP auch erst ab dem 1 April, desswegen werde ich auch wohl morgen auf Zander gehen


----------



## erich17 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Also, gehört hier nicht rein, aber : 

ist die gesetzliche Schonzeit nicht für alle Bundesländer gleich ? Diese können doch dann von den jeweiligen Vereinen abgeändert werden , aber dass jedes Bundesland andere Schonzeiten hat, kann doch nicht sein oder ??????

Erich17


----------



## NorbertF (26. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



erich17 schrieb:


> Also, gehört hier nicht rein, aber :
> 
> ist die gesetzliche Schonzeit nicht für alle Bundesländer gleich ? Diese können doch dann von den jeweiligen Vereinen abgeändert werden , aber dass jedes Bundesland andere Schonzeiten hat, kann doch nicht sein oder ??????
> 
> Erich17



natürlich kann das sein und das ist auch so.
Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht nicht Bundesrecht.
Am Rhein ist das lustig...am einen Ufer kannst Zandern bis 1.4., am anderen schon Monate vorher nicht mehr....mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen. Traurig aber wahr-


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Am Rhein ist das lustig...am einen Ufer kannst Zandern bis 1.4., am anderen schon Monate vorher nicht mehr....mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen. Traurig aber wahr-


So traurig ist es aber auch wieder nicht.  jedenfalls positiv wenn man die Angler-freundlichere Regelung wählt oder nutzen kann. Ein Bundesland in der Nähe mit besseren/kürzeren/passenden Schonzeiten ist ein Segen. Lange Schonzeiten finde ich voll daneben (fast ein halbes Jahr hier in Nds./OHA für Hecht und Zander  ) - Angelbewirtschaftung ala Krankenkasse im Krankheitssystem -, das ist für mich der falsche Weg in der Fischbestandsregulierung. 
Viel besser wären bessere Laich- und Brutbedingungen, für milliardenfachen Nachwuchs in einem Gewässer, der dann auch wieder in den Aufwuchsexemplaren herausgeangelt werden muß. :m


----------



## NorbertF (26. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ja...so lange Schonzeiten helfen mal gar nichts. Der Fisch muss sich vermehren können und der Angler muss sich auch mal beherrschen können/dürfen und zwar das ganze Jahr über statt nur in der Schonzeit. Dann brauchts das alles nicht.
Leider Utopie. Mit der Gewässerrückbauung hab ich ja für Punkt 1 noch Hoffnung aber wer mal einen Angler einen Lachs / MeFo im Rhein hat mitnehmen sehn, der weiss dass Punkt 2 nicht realisierbar ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Seid so gut und macht für die Schinzeit/Laichdiskussione nen eigenen Thread auf, dass wir hier wieder OnTopic kommen.
DANKE!!


----------



## profifischer (26. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo
Zur Zeit verbringe ich 3 wochen in Amerika bei einem Austauschschueler. Als ich mich mit  150$ Tackle eingedeckt habe, bin ich mit meinem Austauschschueler an einen Weiher gefahren um den Bass zu aergern. Als ich den 4inch Kinami Stick Bait am 5/0er Offsethaken montiert habe machte ich den ersten wurf und konnte gleich einen Biss verzeichnen. Dannach tat sich eine Weile nichts mehr und wir fuhren zu einem anderen Teich. Dort angekommen lief ich zu einer Schilfbucht und dort konnte ich 6 Bass verhaften. Die groessten waren 45 und 40cm lang. Die anderen hatten ungefaehr 30cm.
Fotos folgen am Ostersonntag. weil sie noch auf der Digicam sind.
mfg Manuel


----------



## profifischer (1. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo
Heute wollte ich wieder den Largemouthbass aergern. Gleich beim ersten Wurf bekam ich einen schoenen 35er ans Band. Nach etwa drei verlorenen Fischen, alle waren nicht besonders gross, hatte ich erneut einen schonen Biss auf den Softjerk. Nach ca 2 Minuten konnte ich den erhofften 50cm Largemouthbass am leichten Geschir landen. Danach hatte ich an diesem Spot weitere Fehlattacken und ich konnte dort noch 3 weitere Largemouthbass landen. Danach fuhren wir weiter an einen anderen Weiher und dort konnte ich noch 3 weitere Fische landen. Fotos folgen an Ostern.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Waagemann (6. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So damit mal wieder leben hier rein kommt...

...ich hab heute um 16.30 Uhr einen 35cm langen Barsch auf Madenbündel an der Posenmontage gefangen!ich hatte es eigentlich auf Schleien abgesehen aber die Barsche hatten die Kleinfische auf meinen Futterplatz gejagt und als ich das Bündel wieder einwurf ging sofort der Schwimmer auf Tauchstation:m!

mfg waagemann:g


----------



## Veit (6. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein dickes Petri zu diesem starken Barsch, mein Freund! Weiter so!


----------



## Waagemann (6. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

danke veit!das war auch mal wieder Zeit:q!

mfg waagemann


----------



## jerkfreak (6. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

82er Hecht in nem Privatteich beim Testen der neuen Rute, die ich vor dem Italienurlaub zumindest mal gefischt haben wollte...!

Köder war ein Shad Xperts Xtra Soft 23 in perlmut-glitter mit gelbem Rücken. Der Fisch hatte den Gummi komplett inhaliert!!! RESPEKT!


----------



## jerkfreak (6. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Auffällig waren noch 2 sehr gute Karpfen (zwischen 15 und 20 Pfund) die ich beide im Schwanz gehakt hatte...! Nachdem ich die Fische aber beide zum ersten mal gesehn hatte und die Bremse anschliesend dicht machte waren sie auch beide wieder ausgeschlitzt...! Hätte sonst wahrscheinlich noch ewig weiter drillen können...!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri heil den faengern, langsam aber sicher gehts ja richtig schonzeitende bei den meisten und vielleicht hat ja der osterhase DEN erfolgskoeder gebracht. FROHE OSTERN


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin!

Dann will ich auch mal brav meine Meldung absetzten.

Ostermontag hat sich doch tatsächlich ein durch das Moorwasser 
total dunkel gefärbtes ja schon fast schwarzes
50iger Hechtlein an meinem Zwergwelsköder vergriffen.

Sobald ich das Video von der Kamera in meinen Laptop gepumpt habe
werd ich natürlich ein bisschen was fürs Auge nachreichen.

Ansonsten haben wir den Privatsee von ner ganzen Menge
Zwergwelsen befreit und ein "paar" Köfis gestippt.

Bis Denne

Kai


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nur mal wieder zur Erinnerung, bevor die Saison wieder richtig losgeht:


> *Ich editiere/lösche in diesem Thread daher radikal alles rund ums zurücksetzen.*
> 
> Das ist ein Fangmeldungsthread und kein "ich setz zurück (oder halt auch nicht) - Thread"!!!
> 
> *In diesem Thread haben daher Bemerkungen wie "schwimmen alle wieder, nach dem Foto zurück, aus der Hand gerutscht, selbstverständlich mitgenommen, etc., etc......" überhaupt nichts zu suchen - auch nicht als Neben- oder Schlußsatz!!*


----------



## spinney (11. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri schöner barsch!!#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur mal wieder zur Erinnerung, bevor die Saison wieder richtig losgeht:



#c Wie auch immer.... |kopfkrat 

Muss ich denn jetzt auch die Stelle mit dem Zur.... 
oh jetzt hätte ich fast schon wieder das böse Wort benutzt,

rausschneiden oder wird mir dass dann auch unterm A**** weg zensiert? |gr:


Jaja Thomas als Mod hat mans nicht leicht was :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich zeniser das locker unterm Ar... wech......


> Jaja Thomas als Mod hat mans nicht leicht was


Stümmt!


----------



## daniel-ba (11. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wird Zeit, dass es wieder ans Wasser geht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Jetzt dürft Ihr mich wieder als Zensor beschimpfen, da ich alle Offtopic - Postings gerade gelöscht habe........


----------



## Bubbel2000 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

thomas, kannste gleich löschen wenn du willst, ich schreibs dennoch, ich habe das recht dazu, hab grad getrunken, abschied feiern in frankreich, die 7 monate sind rum: 
jungs, thomas macht die regeln, ob ihr das wollt oder nicht, wenn er sagt, fangfotos nur mit schwarzem t-shirt, dann is das eben so, haltet euch an die regeln, wir sind hier nicht im kindergarten. 
[bis dahin hast Du recht, den Rest hab ich editiert]

hab euch alle lieb!!!


----------



## Waagemann (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> von bubbel2000
> wenn er sagt, fangfotos nur mit schwarzem t-shirt, dann is das eben so


hehehe nur gut das ich einen Fimmel für schwarze t-shirts habe|rolleyes!

mfg waagemann


----------



## minden (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...Bald gehts wieder los!!!!

Juhu,...bis dahin nochmal schnell 2 Pics...:


----------



## Franz_16 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Bei uns ist heute morgen die Forellensaison am Bach eingeläutet worden.

Mein Kumpel hat 2 Bachforellen mit 43+44 cm gefangen, ich 2 Bachsaiblinge mit 36+37 cm..... 

War ein gelungener Auftakt... aber nem kleinen Kind einen Lolli klauen ist schwieriger... Fast jeder Wurf ein Treffer, Spaß gemacht hats trotzdem 

Foto kommt noch


----------



## profifischer (23. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*











Hallo
Hier die Fotos vom Largemouthbass.
mfg Manuel


----------



## profifischer (23. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*











hier noch ein Paar
mfg Manuel


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wo fangt Ihr die? Deutsches Gewässer?


----------



## bennie (23. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Feine Fische!


----------



## profifischer (23. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*











und noch ein Paar 
mfg Manuel


----------



## profifischer (23. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*










und noch ein Paar
mfg Manuel


----------



## profifischer (23. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*










und hier die letzten.
mfg Manuel


----------



## profifischer (23. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Torsk
Nein, es ist leider kein Deutsches Gewässer.
Die Barsche habe ich in den Weihern von meinem Gastopa im Amiland gefangen.

@all
Der größte Bass hat ca 52cm.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin Manuel!

Das wärs ja auch gewesen, dann hättem wir sofort hier einige Teiche mit Schwarzbarschen besetzt. Kenne die Jung auch auf Ammiland und find die Bass Angelei total geil :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@profifischer
Was kostet denn der? (da)




So einer fehlt mir noch und könnte ich eigentlich gut gebrauchen .. :g


----------



## profifischer (24. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@angeldet
Der kostet 50$ im Bass Pro Shop.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Thx, das ist natürlich auch nicht gerade wenig - obwohl bei dem EUR Kurs?


----------



## fantazia (24. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hätte mit mehr gerechnet.


----------



## profifischer (24. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich glaube für 30$ hätte ich mir einen gekauft:vik: .
mfg Manuel


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Bitte beachten:
Das ist ein Fangmeldungs- und soll kein Laberthread werden. Bitte Ontopic bleiben!

Und wenn ich gerade schon dabei bin:


> *Ich editiere/lösche in diesem Thread daher radikal alles rund ums zurücksetzen.*
> 
> Das ist ein Fangmeldungsthread und kein "ich setz zurück (oder halt auch nicht) - Thread"!!!
> 
> *In diesem Thread haben daher Bemerkungen wie "schwimmen alle wieder, nach dem Foto zurück, aus der Hand gerutscht, selbstverständlich mitgenommen, etc., etc......" überhaupt nichts zu suchen - auch nicht als Neben- oder Schlußsatz!!*


----------



## Counter-Striker (25. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Der Wobbler isn Witz oder ? |uhoh:  Was soll man denn mit so einer Monsterboije fangen ?


----------



## lars_25 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin Zusammen

Da hier ja irgendwie keiner darf, erzähl euch euch was von meiner Saisoneröffnung, denn bei uns hat der Hecht ab dem 15.04 auf. 

Der 15.04 selbst war ein Reinfall, kein Biss, kein Fisch gesehen. 
So geht das ja nicht, also 5 Tage später wieder los (20.04),
strahlender Sonnenschein, 25°, ca 13.30 Uhr. 
Erste tiefe Kurve, 2 Zupfer auf den Gummifisch. 
Dann wieder nix mehr, Standortwechsel. 
Auch nix. Nach 2 Stunden hab ich mir dann doch arge Gedanken gemacht, ob ichs verlernt hab über die Schonzeit, als direkt neben mir ein Hecht das Jagen anfängt.
Wurf, Biss - direkt das Hardmonovorfach durchgesäbelt. 
Ich dann mit neuem Optimismus weiter, nächste Stelle, erster Wurf nach dem verlorenen Fisch - 62cm Hecht auf grün-glitter Kopyto, an der Oberfläche geführt. 

Saisoneröffnung die 2. geglückt, ab jetzt läufts hoffentlich besser, am WE wird die nächste Runde eingeläutet. 
Dann gibts auch Bilder für die, die noch nicht dürfen *g* 

Gruß Lars


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@all
Habe zu dem Wobblerthema mal einen eigenen Thread aufgemacht,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99585
gleich nebenan, da bitte weiter, ist ja interessant.

Wer's nicht glauben will, sollte mal auf das Bild vom Thomas9904 und dann ein paar Millimeter höher schauen, da steht was.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

c+r und c+c


----------



## Hamwe (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Barsch 46cm gefangen im Edersee auf nen Salmo Fatso in 10 cm.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Solche will ich auch mal!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## fireline (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

gratuliere mr.pink


heut vormittag verhaftet,war noch voller laich (sorry für das schlechte bild)

http://img181.*ih.us/img181/9562/verkleinertwq0.jpg

er hat 66 cm und wiegt 2700 gr 

mfg


----------



## mr.pink79 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

so und nun ein Bild


----------



## mr.pink79 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich glaub 1,13m war bissel übertrieben,er ist nur 1,11m


----------



## mr.pink79 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

so ich glaub meine Saisoneröffnung ist geglückt. Ich geh mich jetzt beruhigen, rauch ne Zigarette, trink ein Bier und freu mich über meinen 1. Meterhecht. Und vielleicht geh ich dann noch mal angeln.:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Glückwunsch zum Meter!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Heute war bei uns der Startschuß zur Hechtsaison....

Also Blinkerrute,und los gings voller eifer

5h geblinkert= 1Barsch ca. 20cm und 2 Hechte (jeweils um d. 45vm):g 

Egal,war ein schöner Vormittag:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Alles zum Thema c+r und c+c in den verlinkten Thread, alles was zum Thema hier auftaucht, wird kommentarlos verschoben........


----------



## Case (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Glückwunsch zum Meter. Das strahlt die Freude richtig aus'm Bildschirm.

Petri Heil

Case


----------



## Ronen (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> Glückwunsch zum Meter.



Den glückwünschen schliesse ich mich an! 

Absolut traumhafter Start in die Raubfischsaison 2007!


----------



## honeybee (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dickes Petri Mr.Pink zum Meter #6

Heute gab es kein halten mehr, denn Eric hat seit 14 Tagen den Fischereischein.

Als erstes fing er einen schönen Barsch....





Zwischenzeitlich haben wir noch reichlich Barsch gefangen, bis dann bei mir ein 57iger Esox an den Haken ging. 






Und dann sollte es passieren. Eric´s 1. Hecht mit 56cm.das grinsen hat er nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen.:q


----------



## bennie (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

waren vorgestern am diemelsee... 1 guter Barsch und 2 Hechte


----------



## Drag (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich muss warten bis zum 31.05.2007 bis ich wieder auf rRubfisch gehe hier in der Pfalz, denn die Zander sind noch beim laichen und ,wenn ich jetzt mit Köfi gehe, da Kunstköderverbot bis zum 01.06 gilt möchte ich ungerne einen zander erwischen.


----------



## mr.pink79 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Danke für die vielen Petris!!! Ich hab mich jetzt wieder etwas beruhigt und war auch noch mal angeln aber außer nem kleinen Barsch war nichts mehr los, zu windig wars mir auch und irgendwie wusste ich das ich den Tag eh nicht mehr toppen kann!:g 

@honeybee
Petri zu den Fischen und vor allem Petri Eric zum ersten Hecht. Sieht aus wie Bleiloch bei euch? Ich kann mir anhand der Bilder nur leider nicht zusammenreimen wo genau!|kopfkrat
 Der Hecht(1,11m|supergri) war übrigens auch aus der Bleiloch!


----------



## Living Dead (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Heute ist der erste 1. Mai seit doch schon 6 Jahren an dem ich keinen Hecht gefangen hab. |rolleyes


----------



## joh (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War gestern am See als keine Barsche auf Wurm bissen.
Probierte ich es spaßhalber mit einem 2 cm großen baby Fisch den ich mit dem kescher gefangen habe aus( Verzweiflung).
Ich warf den Fisch raus hab aber leider die stelle verfehlt wo ich hinwerfen wollt.Also holte ich den fisch wieder rein un nach 2 rollen Umdrehungen sprich nach 3 sekunden Zack biss ein schöner 30 cm barsch mit 285 g .


----------



## zigeuner (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war heute mit einem freund aufem trammersee die hechtsaison eröffnen. Wir angelten von etwa 6-14 uhr und erwischten 4 maßige und 7 untermaßige (61-61-67-72) keine riesen aber fürn ersten tag nicht schlecht. Bilder  und vielleicht auch videos werden folgen. Die Hechte fingen wir übrigends auf einen rapala wobbler.


----------



## honeybee (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



mr.pink79 schrieb:


> @honeybee
> Petri zu den Fischen und vor allem Petri Eric zum ersten Hecht. Sieht aus wie Bleiloch bei euch? Ich kann mir anhand der Bilder nur leider nicht zusammenreimen wo genau!|kopfkrat
> Der Hecht(1,11m|supergri) war übrigens auch aus der Bleiloch!



Jo Deine Vermutung stimmt |supergri Und ich habe auch vermutet, das Deiner von dort ist.|supergri
Ingolf hat auf Jerk noch einen 80+ versemmelt.

Wir waren heute überall und nirgends. Fürs Boot wars leider zu windig gewesen.|rolleyes


----------



## DerHASS (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Heute zum Start, ging leider weder Nachts ab 0:00 Uhr mit KöFi noch heute früh mit GuFi bei uns am See etwas.
Konnte dann heute Mittag am Main noch 4 schöne Barsche zwischen 33 - 40 cm fangen. Ein richtig großer ging leider einen Meter vorher noch ab :c , aber wenn man bedenkt das ich nur ne halbe Stunde an dieser Stelle war, war es ein geiler Hot Spot :m


----------



## Pfandpirat (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute 06:45 Uhr am Wasser und versemmelte, nachdem mir ein einpackender Angler versicherte "Heute geht hier gar nix", gleich nach dem ersten Wurf einen schönen 50-60cm Hecht. Mein Drillkönnen...#q

Danach ging passierte erstmal nichts bis zwischen einem Seerosenfeld ein Spritzer zweimal in Folge vergeblich versuchte, den Jerk ins Maul zu bekommen. Einige Meter weiter schaffte es dann sein ca. 30cm großer Kollege den Jerk abenteuerlich zu attackieren. 

http://img67.*ih.us/img67/7078/img0776largeqk3.jpg

Nach der Rettungsaktion des Grashechtes bin ich erstmal wieder frühstücken gefahren. Am Nachmittag ging es nochmal an einen weiteren See - hier aber Totentanz auf alle Köder. Dafür war es ein idyllischer Tag im Freien. 

http://img508.*ih.us/img508/3231/img0779largepd3.jpg

@Bleilochspinner

Petri zu euren Thüringer Talsperrenhechten!


----------



## zander55 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Erstmal Petri an alle die Heute schon erfolgreich waren.

War heute früh auch am See und konnte die Saison mit einen schönen 85er Hecht eröffnen. Köder war ein Salmo Boxer in Rotaugen dising.


----------



## bennie (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

nice one!

im moment läufts ja


----------



## Bubbel2000 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri allen Fängern. Birger und ich konnten auch einen erfolgreichen Saisonstart verbuchen. 18 Hechte bis 81cm. Endlich wieder Hecht und Co. nachstellen, schockt doch am meisten


----------



## Bolle (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi zusammen,
war heute auch nach etwas längerer Durststrecke mal wieder am Bodden:l ...88...97...100 cm waren das Ergebnis:vik: ...hat einen heiden Spass gemacht|supergri .
Bei lauer Puste und Sonnenschein war das ein Raubfischauftakt nach Maß.


----------



## Hermann W. (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri allen Fängern! 
Ich war heute abend noch für eine Stunde spinnen. Insgesamt 4 Hechtbisse, ich konnte aber leider nur einen kleinen landen. 
Ein ca. 75´er ist mir kurz vorm Kescher ausgeschlitzt. #q 
Aber egal, die Saison fängt auf jeden Fall schon mal ganz gut an!:vik: 

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Esoxfreund (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Bolle Very Nice GREAT #6


----------



## Veit (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Erstmal Petri an alle Fänger des vergangenen Tages!

Für mich war der Saisonstart gemeinsam mit Angelkumpel Henni auch ganz ok. 
Morgens war wir bei einem Anglerboard-Treffen in Magdeburg, da gabs für mich nen 71er Hecht auf 12 cm-Kopyto -in perlweißglitterschwarz natürlich- und einen mittleren Barsch auf Illex Arnaud in Sunfish.




Henni und ich zogen danach allein weiter und ich an einem anderen Seen  noch 2 untermaßige Spritzer auf 8er bzw. 12er Kopyto in gleicher Farbe und einen gut 30er Barsch wieder auf Illex Arnaud. 








Eine unvorstellbare Pechsträhne hatte mein Freund Henni allerdings. Er fischte an diesem Gewässer mit einem Rapala Husky Jerk, welcher mit 3 (scharfen) Drillingen ausgestattet ist. Nicht weniger als 6 Hechte gingen auf diesen Köder, doch obwohl Henni jedes Mal ordentlich angeschlagen hatte und auch keine sonderlich weiche Rute hat, schlitzten sie alle aus. Hätte ich nicht selbst immer daneben gestanden, hätte ichs wohl nicht geglaubt, dass man soviel Pech haben kann, zumal mehrere ordentliche Exemplare von etwa 70 cm dabei waren. 
Wir versuchten es dann nochmal an der Elbe, doch da gabs nicht mal nen Biss auf Gummifisch. Absolute Enttäuschung!
Also machten wir uns nochmal an unsere heimische Saale ran. Da lief es für Henni endlich besser. Auf einen Illex Aragon konnte er 4 schöne Döbel von 50 cm und mehr überlisten. Leider standen wir mit der Wathose weit draußen im Fluss und ich konnte kein Foto von den Dickköpfen machen. Als wir dann wieder näher am Ufer fischten, bekam ich statt des erwarteten Döbels einen nette Barbe von 53 cm auf meinen Ugly Duckling-Flachläufer im Schneiderdekor. 




Kurz darauf schnappte sich ein 58er Flusshecht das selbe Wobblermodell im Barschdekor.




Nach kurzer Verschnaufpause trafen wir uns nochmals an der Saale. Und nun konnte auch Henni endlich einen hochverdienten Hecht landen. Das 68 cm lange Krokodil hatte sich einen Salmo Perch im Barschdekor geschnappt. 




Bei mir setze sich der hervorragende Saaleeinstand des Ugly Ducklings mit 2 Zandern fort. Mit ca. 45 und 20 cm zwar nur kleine bzw. extrem kleine Exemplare, aber da die Stachelritter ohnehin noch Schonzeit haben, ist das ja völlig egal.


----------



## FPB (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petrie an alle,

konnte gestern erst gegen 18.30 zum hechten raus und habe es vom steg aus probiert. da leider wenig wasser aber viel kraut im see ist, habe ich einen slider eingehakt und konnte damit auch 3 schöne hechte landen die zwischen 50 und 60 cm groß waren.
es hat auf jedenfall spass gemacht und die saison hat ja auch erst begonnen.

gruß
frank


----------



## Marc38120 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

veit, dickes petri zu deinen erfolgreichen angeltrip! 
ich war gestern abend von 21 uhr bis 23 uhr mit gummifisch los, ich konnte aber leider keinen zander erwischen...

MfG


----------



## JamesFish007 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Petri Petri...einfach toll eure Fänge


----------



## honeybee (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Die Mittagspause habe ich heute sinnvoll genutzt und bin mal fix ans Wasser gelaufen.

Zuerst habe ich einen ca. 50iger leider verloren doch kurz darauf konnte ich diesen 65iger landen....





Zwischenzeitlich noch ein paar kleinere Barsche um die 20 bis 25cm. Kurz vor Schluß dann aber doch noch diesen schönen gestreiften....


----------



## fantazia (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war heute auch das erste mal in diesem jahr auf  hecht los.konnte 5 hechte landen.ein schönen 73er mit 6 pfund 
2 kleine 51-53er und 2 untermaßige.alle gefangen auf effzett.

http://img57.*ih.us/img57/1120/imgp0037xf8.jpg

http://img235.*ih.us/img235/8721/imgp0038xa8.jpg

http://img253.*ih.us/img253/5945/imgp0040ew1.jpg

http://img471.*ih.us/img471/8049/imgp0042nx4.jpg


----------



## Bolle (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nicht mehr ganz so aktuell...aus dem letzten Herbst...aber ich kann erst seit letschtem Wochenende Fotos einfügen...hab's ebdlich begriffen...die süße Kleine hatte 1,15 m und wog 10,2 kg.:vik:


----------



## iguana417 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Sehr schöner Start in die Saison.

Weiter hin Petri Heil


----------



## hechtangler_tom (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich konnte gestern einen Auftakt nach Maß vermelden. Ich habe im laufe des Tages 11 Hechte landen können. 10 davon auf Kopytos in verschiedenen Farben und einen auf einen Megabass Wobbler. Endlich ist sie vorbei, die Schonzeit.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

alle scheinen ganz gut gefangen zu haben...  das ist doch klasse!!! hoffen wir, dass jetzt noch die größen steigen!!!

@bolle: so wie deiner, den könnt ich gut am wochenende vertragen


----------



## Veit (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Bei mir gabs heute bloß 2 Hechte, die beide nur ca. 50 cm hatten. Köder: Castaic Real Bait und 12er Kopyto in perlweiß-schwarz.


----------



## fireline (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> Ich habe im laufe des Tages 11 Hechte landen können.



wahnsinn,11 hechte an einem tag,bei uns an der donau ein ding der unmöglichkeit,ausser kollektiver gufitag  is angesagt,hab des aber noch nicht erlebt

mfg


----------



## fantazia (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war heute wieder zum spinnfischen los.konnte 3 maßige und 2 untermaßige hechte landen.die 3 maßigen  hatten 59cm,54cm,75cm.gefangen auf effzett und mepps aglia long.

http://img501.*ih.us/img501/3990/imgp0044po1.jpg

http://img394.*ih.us/img394/549/imgp0049cy0.jpg

http://img501.*ih.us/img501/699/imgp0050bn2.jpg

http://img503.*ih.us/img503/2091/imgp0051bj9.jpg

http://img479.*ih.us/img479/5444/imgp0053fr2.jpg


----------



## Marc38120 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dickes Petri zu euren Hechten!!!!!!!!!!! Ich wünschte wir hätten auch so gute hechtbestände bzw. Gewässer, die weniger überfischt sind... 

MfG

Marc


----------



## bennie (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri heil, erworfen?


----------



## fantazia (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

danke für die petris.
wurden alle erworfen.
schleppen is dort wieso auch immer verboten.
aber is in dem gewässer eigentlich auch nich wirklich nötig.
gibt da so einige heiße stellen wo man eigentlich immer hechte fängt.


----------



## Brisko (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War gestern und heute auch deas erste Mal los... Was soll ich sagen.. Zumindest an beiden Tagen kein Schneider geblieben:vik: :vik: 

Leider nur jeweils zwei Untermaßige.... Aber dat wird schon noch...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war heute mit nen kumpel los zum blinkern

ca. 3h intensiv geblinkert=o,o fisch


----------



## Hermann W. (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war heute noch mit meinem Sohn (6) kurz ne Runde spinnen. 
Ergebnis: ein kleiner Hecht auf silbernen Effzett, knapp 50 cm. 

Gruß Hermann


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ne, spinnen tu ich net *gg* war statt zu angeln heut lieber ne runde äbbelwoi saufen!!!!, ne spaß, des is net so meine methode, wenn dann lieber nen köfi, hab dieses jahr aber auch noch nix, aber wen wunderts, wenn keiner meiner köfis dieses jahr wasser gesehen hat!!!! die zander kommen bei mir im herbst noch, da hab ich keine bedenken, solang werden noch die karpfen geärgert, was mir ehrlich gesagt auch mehr spaß macht!!!


----------



## mypanic (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

angele jetzt nur noch auf die schönen barsche....dieses jahr schon reichlich gefangen....hab aber auch schon einen hecht erwischt!


----------



## Promachos (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo!

Allen Fängern der letzten Tage seit dem Saisonstart ein herzliches "Petri Heil"!
Ab 16. Mai darf ich dann auch wieder...:vik: 

Gruß Promachos


----------



## E-radicate (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Fänger! Ich selbst konnte mit einem Freund an einem Tag 11 Hechte landen können und haben selbst auch schon eigentlich sehr gut von der Masse her gefangen. Nur ist mir aufgefallen, dass wir größten teils nur die kleinen Hechte fangen bis 65cm, unsere Köder dürften eigentlich auch nicht zu klein sein. Wir fischen größten teils mit Wobbler. Nun die Frage an euch! Kann es sein, dass die Hechte aufgrund der Hitze, die jetzt vorhanden ist, die größeren Hechte schon wieder tiefer stehen, bei etwa 4-6 meter? Wir fischen auf dem Trammer See, die tiefste Stelle ist ungefähr 30 meter. Wir fischen jetzt in einer Tiefe von 1-3 meter etwa. Meist am Ufer.

Gruß aus Plön: Thomas


----------



## Hefti (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moinsen
@E-radicate
Rudolf Sack hat in seinem Buch "Biss auf Biss" geschrieben, dass er entweder mehrere kleine Hecht oder einen großen gefangen hat. Er meint, dass die kleinen sich instinktiv verstecken wenn die großen jagen, da sie ja in deren Beutespektrum passen.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Veit (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War gestern und heute nachmittag an der Saale hauptsächlich mit Spinnern und Wobblern fischen. Wie an anderen Stelle bereits geschrieben, hatte ich gestern riesiges Pech und verlor einen guten Wels von Ü 1 Meter, der auf 3er Spinner eingesteigen war nach etwa zwei Minuten Drill durch Ausschlitzen. Döbel haben hingegen gestern sehr schlecht gebissen, gerade mal ein Dickkopf ging an den Haken. Die Pechsträhne setze sich danach an anderer Stelle noch fort, denn ein etwa 50 cm langer Zander, der auf 12er Kopyto gebissen hatte, verabschiedete sich ebenfalls kurz vor der Landung.
Heute lief es etwa besser. Einen Welsbiss gabs zwar diesmal nicht, dafür waren die Döbel etwas hungriger und ich konnte ca. 10 Stück verhaften, die aber nur bis 45 cm lang waren.
Morgen gibts ne große "Tour de Saale". 20 km Flusstrecke sind geplant (natürlich nur ausgewählte Hot Spots). Hoffe doch mal, da was ordentliches landen zu können. Ihr dürft schonmal gespannt sein...


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## Junger Dorschler (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Allen Fängern der letzten Tage seit dem Saisonstart ein herzliches "Petri Heil"!
> Ab 16. Mai darf ich dann auch wieder...:vik:
> ...




so sieht das aus#6

Auch von mir ein dickes petri zu euren Fischen, an einigen gewässern scheinen die Hechte ja noch einwenig zu schlafen


----------



## Drag (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit viel glück für morgen.
ich gehe auch morgen an meinen vereinssee neben einem FKK :v


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

komme gerade vom vereinsgewässer

war jetzt das 3x los-endlich hats geklappt
2 gute barsche -bede etwa um d. 30cm

und mein 1 maßiger hecht für diese saison-nette 70cm:vik: 


gruß
stefan


----------



## Brisko (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich empfinde es dieses Jahr auch etwas anders, als die Jahre zuvor.... Ich hatte dieses Jahr im Flachen nur zwei (weit) untermaßige Hechte... Die letzten Jahre hatte ich an den Stellen gute Fänge.... (heißt 70er und 80er...) An unserem "Mai-See" an dem wir eigentlich in diesem Monat immer gut fangen ist dieses Jahr nur (auch bei Freunden) untermaßiges zu verzeichnen... Das Pech ist, dass wir die tiefen Stellen nicht beangeln dürfen, da nur ein kleiner Teil des Sees freigegeben ist... Wir werden es morgen an einem anderen, tieferen See versuchen... Werde berichten...#6


----------



## räuchermännle (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Momentan liest man noch gar nichts von euren Zandern? Gehen die noch nicht, oder ist euer Zielfisch aktuell eher der Hecht?


Gruß

Räuchermännle


----------



## Veit (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wie angekündigt war ich heute zu einer Saaletour aufgebrochen. Dabei ging es mir vorallem darum, die Harrison-Rute, welches ich von http://www.mads-rutenbau.de zu Testzwecken zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen habe endlich mit einem ordentlichen Fisch, den ich - im Gegensatz zu dem Wels vorgestern - auch landen kann, einweihen zu können. 
Bereits in aller Herrgottsfrühe, als das Morgengrauen gerade so begann, traf ich am Saaleufer ein und versuchte mein Glück zunächst mit einem 6 cm langen Ugly Duckling-Wobbler. Schon nach wenigen Würfen machte es zapp und ein starker 55er Döbel hing knapp am hinteren Drilling. Nur Minuten später der nächste Biss und diesmal wars ein halbstarker 40er Zander. 





Nachdem ich auf 8 cm Kopyto auch noch einen etwas kleineren Artgenossen gefangen hatte, ließ ich den Kindergarten, Kindergarten sein und wechselte den Platz. Und wie geil war das denn.... Schon der erste Wurf an der neuen Stelle brachte einen schönen Biss, den ich in einen schönen 62er Zander verwerten konnte. Köder war ein 8er Kopyto. Endlich war die Harrison gebührend eingeweiht! 




Eine halbe Stunde später ein weiterer besserer Fischkontakt, doch diesmal stieg der Gegner leider nach ein paar Sekunden und kurzen Schüttlern wieder aus.
Was solls, dafür gabs gleich darauf einen netten Barsch auf Walley Assassin-Shad.




Die Gummiprüfung hatte die Rute nun perfekt gemeistert. Für meine bevorzugte Ködergröße von 8 bis 12 cm mit 7 - 15 g Bleiköpfen, ist der äußerst schnelle Blank, dessen Wurfgewicht ich vom Gefühl her bei ca. 50 g ansetzen würde, optimal geeignet. Jeder kleine Grundkontakt und Anstubser ist damit wahrzunehmen, ein flotter Anhieb jederzeit möglich. Für größere Gummiköder ist sie aber zu filigran.  
Da keine weiteren Bisse an der Stelle erfolgten verschlug es mich an einen anderen Spot, wo ich nun ausschließlich mit Wobbler fischen wollte.
Hier kam wieder der kleine Ugly Duckling zum Einsatz und wieder brachte der erste Wurf auch den ersten Fisch. Wie erwartet war es ein schöner knapp 50er Döbel. Der nächste folgte sogleich. Der dritte Fischkontakt fühlte sich aber anders an. Ich dachte erst ein Hecht sei am Haken, aber es war dann ebenfalls ein Döbel, der diesmal allerdings richtig gedrillt werden musste. Eine echte Oma, mit 62 cm einer meiner größten Dickköpfe und auf jeden Fall der kampfstärkste, denn ich je an der Angel hatte.




Es folgten noch weitere Döbel auf den Ugly Duckling und auch ein Illex Cherry brachte mehrere Fänge, aber irgendwie fehlte da doch noch ein Hecht. Naja, auch der ging noch auf den Ugly Duckling war aber größenmäßig eher nicht gerade beachtlich.




Da es immer wärmer wurde und das Beißen allmählich nachließ, machte ich dann aber bald Schluss mit der Erkenntnis, dass die liebevoll von Mad verarbeitet Harrison-Testrute auch zum Wobblerangeln klasse ist. Schon erstaunlich wie weit sich selbst die leichten 6 cm-Ugly Ducklings aus Balsaholz damit werfen lassen. Kurzum eine spitzenmäßige Zander- und Döbelrute, die mir mit Sicherheit noch so manchen Fang bescheren würde. Ich hoffe doch, dass Mad diesen Blank, der momentan noch nicht im Handel erhältlich ist, demnächst in sein Programm nimmt, damit auch andere Angler, die gerne auf kleinere und mittlere Kunstköder setzen, bald in den Genuss kommen, damit zu fischen. Muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich auch immer ein bisschen Skeptisch war, was die Harrison-Hype im AB anging, aber nun kann ichs auch verstehen und bin megahappy, diese Teile testen zu dürfen. #6


----------



## Drag (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gute Fänge und ein guter Bericht


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Erstmal Petri an Veit und danke für den schönen Bericht!!!

Gestern Abend ging bei mir der erste (wollen wir ihn schon WALLER nennen???) an den Haken...! Mit 78cm aber noch wirklich ein Baby...! Den zweiten Biss der Nacht hatte ich natürlich mal super verpennt und bis ich bei der Rute war, war der Fisch auch wieder weg...!

Kumpel hatte bereits am Montag einen Fisch mit 1,35m landen können (sein erster Waller überhaupt) und noch 4 weitere Bisse, wovon er einen auch verpennte, einen verschlug, einen verloren hatte und ihm der 4te die 40er geflochtene wohl an einem Hinderniss durchhaute...! Dieser war aber aufgrund der Aktion der Rute und der Reaktion seiner komplett dichten Bremse ein sehr guter Fisch!

Auch am Mittwoch verlor er wieder einen sehr starken Fisch, weil die 40er Hemingway wieder an einem Hinderniss nachgab...!

Aber wir werden weiter Fischen, auf das ich hier vllt noch den ein oder andren Wels melden kann...!

Bereits am 15.04. konnte ich einen Fisch von 1,65cm in Italien landen...! Kumpels, die mit unten waren konnten insgesamt auch noch 4 Fische bis zu 2,14cm überlisten. Alles in allem war es aber ein sehr schweres Fischen, aufgrund des fallenden Wasserstandes und der verfrühten Laichzeit, wegen dem nicht vorhandenen Winter...!


----------



## fireline (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

möchte auch einen besteuern,gefangen am 3.5.

http://img19.*ih.us/img19/6311/zanderpr0.jpg

8er kopyto in gelb

mfg


----------



## mortal (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Veit: Petri Heil auch von mir. Die Fänge und Berichte sehen wie immer toll aus. Ich war heute für ca. 2 Stunden fischen und konnte einen 46-er Hecht landen.


----------



## Steinadler (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

erts mal ein petri an alle fänger war gestern für 1 1/2 stunden am wasser konnte 2 barsche von über 30cm fangen beide auf nen 5cm kopyto in motoroilglitter


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich auch immer ein bisschen Skeptisch war, was die Harrison-Hype im AB anging, aber nun kann ichs auch verstehen und bin megahappy, diese Teile testen zu dürfen. #6


Petri, Veit! da haste ja mächtig zugeschlagen, vor allem dieser mächtige Döbel, boah!
Ist das ein bis -45 Blank oder leichter?

Und: RedArc an VHF, das ist was gelle, wie Formel-1 mit richtiger Rennausstattung! :m
Ich finde es vor allem Klasse, das man auch sehr knappe und sonst oft nicht bemerkte Bisse gut verwerten kann, sofern die Combo gut abgestimmt ist.


Und den anderen natürlich auch ein #6


----------



## fireline (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

konnte der farbe gelb heut vormittag nicht wiederstehen

http://img100.*ih.us/img100/2946/hecht65rh8.jpg

@det
schmeisst eure vhf`s weg,nemmt eine gscheite angel :vik:

mfg


----------



## minden (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dann meld ich mich auch mal wieder zu Worte nach langem Schweigen,...

Naja,...ich hatte es doch so im Gefühl, heute muss doch mal n Meter fallen, aber das Gefühl hatte ich bestimmt schon 1001 mal...

Demnach verlief unser Saisonstart auch relativ ruhig und eher klein: Immerhin hatten die „2 lustigen 3“ aber am Vorabend den Teller anscheinend leer gegessen und so hatten wir die ganze Zeit schön Sonne, ....auch nicht zu verachten.
Da die Großen keine Lust hatten, hier nur mal schnell n paar schöne Fotos vom Start 2007.
Früh morgens ging´s los,…für einige war´s vielleicht ein bisschen zu früh morgens  "el Schurko" beim Hänger "startklar" machen





Dann, nach kurzem Umbau ging es dann auch gleich los zum See. Boot fertig gemacht und ab dafür,...
Der 2. Wurf mit "neuem" Jerk, brachte gleich nen Nachläufer der sich nicht mehr überreden lies. Macht nix, denn kurz darauf hing ein anderer. Klein aber mein erster Hecht nach Start.








Danach war es Renos Rute die plötzlich krumme war.
















Nach einigen Fehlbissen und Nachläufern hatte meen neuer Jerk auch n paar Blessuren zu verzeichnen, hängenbleiben wollte allerdings keiner mehr.




Mrs. Schurke hatte bis dato irgendwie noch nicht so wirklich viel Perti gehabt,...was machen,...ersma "lecker Essen fassen", guten Appetit 




Doch auch dann wurde auch "sie" erhört und konnte "fast" einen Hecht landen,...naja war auch nur n Klener.




Dann wurde wieder gejerkt und "vertikal gefischt" 








Insgesamt konnten wir 6 Hechte dingfest machen, und hatten noch viele Fehlbisse und einige "Zitterige-Knie-Attacken" zu verzeichen.
Ein geiler Tag mit Sonne, Waffeln und Cornies, einigen Hechten und viel Spass....!





----------------------------------EDIT-------------------------------------------
Und noch 2 Fotos von heute morgen,...entlich is wieder alles gut ;-)) 









----------------------------------------------------------

Die Saison hat bis jetzt wirklich sehr gut bekonnen bis jetzt,...einige schönere Barsche, Zander und HEchte waren dabei, so solls mal gerne weitergehen....


----------



## vakiLL (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Jo sehe ich auch so also werd ich mal gleich meinen Fang vom gestriegen Tag posten! War mit ein paar Freunden in der Oder unterwegs !! Dabei hat wohl der Fisch meines Lebens meinen Halco Wobbler genommen und zwar ein Wels mit einer Länge von 1,96 m. 3 Stunden hat uns das Vieh über die Oder gezerrt .. Also ohne Boot keine Chance dabei hats auch meine geliebte Quantum Crypton manie hm zerlegt heul aber egal bilder folgen .. .


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

wow....super wels!!!!!!!!!! PETRI AUCH DEN ANDEREN


----------



## Drag (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Super Wels.
Neulich schau ich mir so ein Video an wo die Wels angeln waren und meinten, dass ein Wels erst ein Wels ist ab 2,20 m xD


----------



## FrankL80 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heut morgen auch mal wieder los. Das ergebnis war ein Hecht von 81cm und 6 pfund. Gebissen hat er auf ein Rotauge von 12cm. Regen ind Wind und schon geht mal wieder was


----------



## Matze- (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

so bericht von samsatg abliefern ^^
hecht auf wobbler geschmeidige 54,5 cm lang und auf ein sinkendes barschimitat 
war ein geiler tag :vik:


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ich hoffe heute waren einige los...der wetterumschwung hat den fischen richtig gut getan, beißfreude ist gar kein ausdruck


----------



## jerkfreak (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu dem Super-Wels!!!

Bilder!!!???

War heute leider nicht los, musste mal wieder einen Tag aussetzen, nachdem ich letzte Woche jeden Abend auf die geliebten Waller angesessen hatte!

Petri auch den andren Fängern!


----------



## fantazia (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

komme gerade vom see.ausser 2 untermaßigen ging leider garnix.hatte  noch einen schönen nachläufer.

http://img235.*ih.us/img235/6382/flash001oc2.jpg


http://img238.*ih.us/img238/2930/flash003ns7.jpg


----------



## fantazia (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ich hoffe heute waren einige los...der wetterumschwung hat den fischen richtig gut getan, beißfreude ist gar kein ausdruck


also bei uns hat es bei dem schönem wetter vor paar tagen besser gebissen#c.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

klar, gibt immer mehrere faktoren. angeldruck etc...dort wo der wind draufstand isses besser, etc etc etc... kenne dein gewässer ja nur vom namen...


----------



## fantazia (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> klar, gibt immer mehrere faktoren. angeldruck etc...dort wo der wind draufstand isses besser, etc etc etc... kenne dein gewässer ja nur vom namen...


da haste wohl recht.vielleicht läuft es morgen früh ja besser.


----------



## vakiLL (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Also die Bilder von meinem Wels müßten morgen spätestens übermorgen soweit sein! Also noch ein bissle Geduld! Kanns auch kaum erwarten vor allem da der Gute wieder frei gelassen wurde und noch ein bissle in der Oder wachsen darf  (haben bei uns zurzeit Schonzeit!!)


----------



## fantazia (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war heute morgen mal wieder spinnfischen.konnte einen 50er und einen schönen 85er landen.leider musste ich wegen dem starken regen das angeln frühzeitig abbrechen.
http://img87.*ih.us/img87/5374/flash001ec1.jpg

http://img524.*ih.us/img524/6828/flash004rw7.jpg


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petry zu dem schönen Esox!!!#6

Die Abkühlung scheint bei den Fischen gut anzukommen...
Wenn's der Wettergott zuläßt, dann will ich auch am Wochenende los!


----------



## Marc38120 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

mensch fantazia, du räumst ja richtig ab 

petri!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fantazia (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hehe|supergri
danke fürs petri#h

hab aber auch glück das ich nen gewässer mit so gutem hechtbestand genau vor der tür habe.


----------



## John Doe12 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo

Hab hier noch ne Fisch eines Bekannten zu vermelden,gefangen letzte Woche durch Zufall wie immer

Eigentlich wollte er nur nen Bekannten besuchen der am Spinnfischen war,da dieser mal ne Zigarettenpause machen wollte,gab er ihm die Rute und beim 5ten Wurf hing dieses Prachtexemplar am Haken.







Die Maße 1,03 und ca 17 pfd,ich glaub das war sein erster Meter

Petri zum schönen Fisch Dominik

Martin


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wenn das mal kein Grund is, das dein Kollege endlich des Rauchen aufhört, dann weiß ich ja auch nicht! Wär er nicht der Sucht verfallen, hatte wohl er den Metrigen erwischt! Zja, dumm gelaufen...! Oder sagen wir lieber, recht gschiehts ihm! *g*

Petri zu dem schönen Fisch! Und auch an Fantazia zu den guten Fängen!


----------



## fantazia (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war eben nochmal kurz los.konnte einen untermaßigen und nen 55er landen.

http://img338.*ih.us/img338/7381/imgp0057gs8.jpg

http://img472.*ih.us/img472/1937/imgp0058ie0.jpg


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöne fische die ihr da gefangen habt!|supergri

Dickes petri an Fantazia#h


----------



## vakiLL (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Sorry wenn ich mich dumm anstelle wollte ebend das versprochene bild von meinem wels posten aber komm irgendwie nicht dahinter wie das hier geht (bin neu hier)!


----------



## John Doe12 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@vakiLL

Das sollte dir weiterhelfen,damit wir den Fisch endlich sehn können

http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Barben Fischer (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gestern war ein guter Tag für mich


Um halb Sechs abends war ich zuhause und warf alles in mein Zimmer, packte Felchengeschirr und noch kurz nebenbei die Hechtausrüstung. Mein Kollege wartete bereits unten am See.

Auf das 3m Schlauchboot aufgestiegen und ernüchterung, die Felchen werden ncihts, hohe Wellen haben mich innerhalb von 2min durchnässt und das nach einer Grippe, schon dachte ich ob ich wieder aussteigen soll Sad
Nun ja, wir sind ja keine Schönwetterfischer und fuhren die 200m zum nächsten Hecht-Hotspot. Wir mussten wegem wind ein paar mal versetzen und viel tat sich erst nicht, ich fischte mit dem Rapala X-Rap im Eglidekor und kollege mti StormWobbler àla Egli.

Wir versetzten und ich montierte den Super Tiefläufer "Deep Taildancer" von Rapala und war die Ufermauer an (wassertiefe 1m). Ein paar umdrehungen "zuppel zuppel" "FISCH!"..... nur noch wiederstand... da dachte ich dass ich nen Ast geangelt hab... Doch es ging weiter. Der Kollege am anderen Ende fightete 10minuten lang zimlich stark und zog immer wieder (trotz recht harter Bremse) bis 10m Schnur von der Rolle und immer richtung Boden. Mein Herz pochte als ich ihn das erste mal sah, hei mein bisher grösster und einziger Hecht war 60cm!

Als wir zum Feumern kamen der schreck! FELCHENFEUMER! Ich hatte nur nen kaputten Nylonfeumer mitgenommen (Felchenpimpen...), den habe ich mal beim Spinnfischen gefangen Rolling Eyes

Nun den, 2min später hieften wir ihn irgendwie ins Boot und da lag er... mein erster Hecht 2007!
Wir fuhren an die Ländte Hünibach zum genauen vermessen, eintragen und fotografieren.
Das Massband ergab 92 gut genährte cm und die Wage zuhause 5.6Kilo!

Wieso waren es Premieren?

- Erster Hecht 2007
- Erster Fisch auf Wobbler
- Erster Fisch mit Spinnfischen vom Boot
- Erster Fisch über 90cm
- Erster gezielt gefangene Hecht

Es war einfach geil und ich bin immernoch total aufgeregt wie ein 6 jähriger zu Weihnachten!

Leider sind es nur Handy bilder


----------



## Jockel13883 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu dem schönen Hecht!!
Für ein Handyfoto ist das auf jeden Fall gut, da hab ich schon deutlich schlechtere Fotos gesehn.


----------



## Drag (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



vakiLL schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich mich dumm anstelle wollte ebend das versprochene bild von meinem wels posten aber komm irgendwie nicht dahinter wie das hier geht (bin neu hier)!


 Hochladen kannst du Bilder auf www.*ih.us oder www.pictureupload.de oder www.bilder-hochladen.net .....


----------



## fantazia (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri zum 92er#6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ein vernünftiger hecht aus klarem wasser ist immer ein traumfisch, wie ich finde!!!!!!!!! dickes petri und das foto ist nahezu ein traum im gegensatz zu anderen fotos, die ich hier viel zu oft sehen muss und wodurch ich nochmal augenkrebs kriegen werde!!!


----------



## fantazia (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ein vernünftiger hecht aus klarem wasser ist immer ein traumfisch, wie ich finde!!!!!!!!! dickes petri und das foto ist nahezu ein traum im gegensatz zu anderen fotos, die ich hier viel zu oft sehen muss und wodurch ich nochmal augenkrebs kriegen werde!!!


poste ersmal selber welche dann kannste meckern.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fantazia schrieb:


> poste ersmal selber welche dann kannste meckern.


Guckst Du auf seine Homepage.....:m

Aber meckern muss man wirklich nicht.
Das ist hier ein Angelforum, und kein Foto Forum.


----------



## fantazia (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Guckst Du auf seine Homepage.....:m


da sind auch welche die mir nich gefallen:q.aber ich freu mich eh über fast jedes bild.hat halt nich jeder immer nen fotografen  dabei der die fotos macht.


----------



## honeybee (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fantazia schrieb:


> da sind auch welche die mir nich gefallen:q.aber ich freu mich eh über fast jedes bild.hat halt nich jeder immer nen fotografen  dabei der die fotos macht.



Hat wohl mal wieder irgendwo der Winkel nicht gestimmt? :vik:


Egal, ich war heute in der Mittagspause mal wieder am Wasser und es war arg zäh. Nichtmal die Barsche wollten beissen.
Kurz vor schluss konnte ich dann aber doch noch was fischiges "erbeuten" mit geschätzen 52cm.....


----------



## vakiLL (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So hoffe das es nun mit dem bild soweit passt! Also nch mal die daten: Wels 1,96 m 53kg in der Oder am 05.05.07 auf nen halco wobbler gefangen! Rute war ne Quantum Crypton Manie Hm (die bald wieder ganz ist ) Rolle Ryobi Applause (super ding ist ganz geblieben) und als Schnur ne 18er  Corastrong ZooM! 

http://img102.*ih.us/img102/104/neuos4.jpg


----------



## bennie (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

sauber aber die kippe is pfui!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zum Wels !


----------



## Holger (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



bennie schrieb:


> sauber aber die kippe is pfui!


 
Ja, sauberer Wels. Dickes Petri aus dem welsfreien (leider) Ostfriesland. :m 

Aber die Kippe zieht das Bild echt runter. Bin selber Raucher und hab mir dadurch unbewusst schon manch schönes Angelfoto versaut. #q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



bennie schrieb:


> sauber aber die kippe is pfui!


Ihr habt vieleicht Sorgen...#d 

Klasse Wels.#6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

schönes Tier, Petri:m


----------



## FrankL80 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute abend mal kurz los. ergebnis war ein barsch von 37,5 cm und 636gr. und das auf ein 12gr spinner von DAM:vik:
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich hier fotos die ich mit handy gemacht hab einfügen kann?


----------



## Drag (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Das Foto vom Handy auf den PC laden.
Anschließend einfach bei freebildhostern hochladen wie www.*ih.us oder www.pictureuplaod.de


----------



## FrankL80 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

danke weil mit kopieren und eifügen ging das net. versuch es morgen#6


----------



## vakiLL (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ja vielleicht aber mein kumpel und ich sind der ansicht das man sich nach drei stunden ne kippe gönnen kann oder?


----------



## bennie (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

aber bloß nicht beim foto....  wenigstens solange innen aschenbecher legen


----------



## Living Dead (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



bennie schrieb:


> aber bloß nicht beim foto....  wenigstens solange innen aschenbecher legen




Mein Gott nach sonem Drill denk man wohl kaum drann die wohl verdiente Kippe aus Schönheitsgründen in einen (höchstwarascheinlich) nicht vorhandenen Aschenbecher zu legen. ; )

Schöner Klopper#6


----------



## fantazia (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



FrankL80 schrieb:


> War heute abend mal kurz los. ergebnis war ein barsch von 37,5 cm und 636gr. und das auf ein 12gr spinner von DAM:vik:
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich hier fotos die ich mit handy gemacht hab einfügen kann?


petri#6.aber das sind für mich normale grössen beim barsch angeln.nehme am liebsten die mepps aglia long grösse 3-5.die wiegen 

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Gewicht: 11,5 g. Größe: 3
[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Gewicht: 17 g. Größe: 4 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Gewicht: 29 g. Größe: 5 


die meisten schrecken beim barsch angeln immer vor grossen ködern zurück.obwohl das für vernünftige barsche kein problem is.eher im gegenteil.und im tiefen kommste mit so mini spinnern eh nich auf tiefe.
[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]
[/FONT]


----------



## bennie (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

bei uns am teich immer auf 2er spinner, am diemelsee sah das anders aus  12er shark + 50cm stahl schwarz ummantelt.....


----------



## fantazia (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

kommt natürlich auch drauf an was das gewässer her gibt und auf was man aus is.mein gewässer hat zb. nen guten bestand an vernünftigen barschen.wenn man dort die richtigen stellen kennt is kaum ein barsch unter 36cm.


----------



## Veit (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Fettes Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage, vorallem der Wels is ja echt die Härte.

War heute nachmittag auch ein bisschen hechten und durfte eine kleine Sternstunde erleben zumindest mengenmäßig. 
Zunächst startete ich mit Castaic Real Bait als Köder und konnte gleich den ersten Esox landen.




Doch nach diesem schnellen Start ging es leider zunächst nicht so gut weiter. Eine Fehlattacke hatte ich noch auf den Castaic, konnte den Burschen aber kein weiteres Mal locken. Ich fischte weiter und erst nachdem ich schon den halben See beharkt hatte gabs den nächsten Biss auf Castaic. Der Anhieb saß nicht und Zorn kam auf als ich feststellen musste, dass der Hecht den Gummikörper des Castaics komplett abgebissen hatte. Eigentlich hatte ich da schon die Nase voll, versuchte es dann aber doch noch -ohne große Hoffnung- weiter mit einem Illex-Deka Hamakuru. Aber siehe da, schon nach ein paar Würfen klingelte es.




Na immerhin! 
Kurz darauf schon wieder wieder.




Schau an, das Teil kann man hier wohl in Zukunft öfters in den Karabiner hängen...
Jetzt war die Motivation wieder da und jetzt ging auf einmal die Post so richtig ab. 
Hecht auf Hecht landete am Haken.












Das war absoluter Wahnsinn, so eine Beißorgie hatte ich an diesem Gewässer bis dato noch nicht mal annährend erlebt. Zeitweise bissen die Hechte im Fünf Würfe-Takt.
Der Hammer war dann aber als ich wiedermal einen kleinen Hecht greifen konnte und mir gleich auffiel, dass dieser scheinbar gerade schon einen recht großen Fisch gefressen hatte. Zu meinem und auch seinem Glück hatte er den Illex recht tief inhaliert und beim Hakenlösen, wollte ich meinen Augen nicht trauen. Da schaute doch tatsächlich eine graue Gummiflosse noch knapp aus dem Magensack hinaus. Unglaublich aber wahr, es war genau jener Castaickörper, der mit vorher abgebissen wurde. Mit der Arterienklemme konnte ich den Hecht das unverdauliche Teil aus dem Schlund ziehen. Der Castaickörper war tatsächlich auch relativ unbeschadet geblieben und kann nun wieder zum Einsatz kommen. Einfach geil, wenn man so ein Glück hat! 
Ich blieb aber natürlich weiter bei dem Illex und machte dann nach dem 12. Hecht Schluss, da ich mit diesem meinen neuen persönlichen Stückzahlrekord in Sachen Hecht für einen Angeltag aufgestellt hatte.
Es war ein richtig cooler Angelnachmittag bei dem das Glück voll auf meiner Seite war.
Schade bloß, dass die Hechte alle nur klein bis mittelprächtig waren. 6 Fische lagen unter 50 cm, die übrigen 6 darüber. Der Größte hatte 62 cm.




Erfreulich hingegen, dass dank des optimalen Drillverhaltens meiner Harrison-Spinnrute und der nadelscharfen Illex-Haken nahezu alle Bisse verwertet und die Fische gelandet werden konnten. Lediglich ein Hecht schlitzte im Drill aus.


----------



## FrankL80 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fantazia schrieb:


> petri#6.aber das sind für mich normale grössen beim barsch angeln.nehme am liebsten die mepps aglia long grösse 3-5.die wiegen
> 
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Gewicht: 11,5 g. Größe: 3[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Gewicht: 17 g. Größe: 4 [/FONT]
> ...


Werd mir mal welchebesorgen und sie testen. danke für den tipp


----------



## FrankL80 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

http://img291.*ih.us/img291/28/dsc00027hn6.th.jpgdas war der Hecht von 81cm vom 7mai . leider kann ich mit dem handy nicht zoomen. Sieht leider kleiner aus


----------



## NorbertF (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit: Erstmal dickes Petri zu dieser anglerischen Sternstunden. Welche Harrison hast du da im Gebrauch?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Erfreulich hingegen, dass dank des optimalen Drillverhaltens meiner Harrison-Spinnrute und der nadelscharfen Illex-Haken nahezu alle Bisse verwertet und die Fische gelandet werden konnten. Lediglich ein Hecht schlitzte im Drill aus.


Sag ich doch immer, gerade in der Anschlagsphase und Bißausnutzung ist die VHF eine Klasse für sich.

Würde mich auch interessieren welche Type das ist 
Wobei man auch sieht: RedArc an mad-blauer geht auch.

Gratulieren kann man Dir aber wohl am meisten zu dem Castaic-Wiederfang! #6 :q :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



vakiLL schrieb:


> Rute war ne Quantum Crypton Manie Hm (die bald wieder ganz ist ) Rolle Ryobi Applause (super ding ist ganz geblieben) und als Schnur ne 18er  Corastrong ZooM!


Klasse Dickfisch! 
Welche Applause war es denn, 4000 oder 6000/8000?

Wenn Du den Fisch nicht gleich wie ein Rotauge rausziehen versuchst, sollte die Rolle (selbst 4000) das eigentlich schon halten. :m
Die Rute hats dann zerledert ?


----------



## NorbertF (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> Wobei man auch sieht: RedArc an mad-blauer geht auch.



Ja, hab ich auch


----------



## Veit (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ AngelDet+Norbert: Ist soweit ich weiß kein VHF-Blank, sondern ein ganz neuer, der noch nicht vertrieben wird. Namen ist mir nicht bekannt. Mad hat mich beauftragt, den mal auf Herz und nieren zu prüfen. Mach ich ja gerne Länge 3 Meter, Wurfgewicht (von mir) mit 50 g eingeschätzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So Jungs, hier Fangthread!!!
Für Ruten/Rollen/Gerät etc. gibts extra Threads!!
Nicht dass ich wieder so viel verschieben muss.

Und wenn wir gerade dabei sind:
Alles zum Thema zurücksetzen oder mitnehmen wird kommentarlos hierher verschoben: c+r und c+c


----------



## fantazia (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war heute mal wieder spinnfischen.wollte zuerst zu meinem hausgewässer wo ich sons den raubfischen nachstelle.
aber weil es dort zu windig war entschied ich mich mal in unserem vereinssee auf hecht zu gehn.und es lief echt besser als ich vorher gedacht hätte.neben 4 untermaßigen konnte ich noch 3 maßige hechte überlisten.55cm,67cm,52cm.war das erste mal das ich dort auf hecht gefischt habe.aber mit sicherheit nich das letzte mal:q.

petri an alle fänger#h.

http://img511.*ih.us/img511/6153/67053684sy7.jpg

http://img231.*ih.us/img231/3201/43556741pm8.jpg

http://img515.*ih.us/img515/2637/49836508mp8.jpg

http://img75.*ih.us/img75/8582/74877536kz7.jpg

http://img75.*ih.us/img75/1369/36334032qo0.jpg

http://img527.*ih.us/img527/5431/43790211rc2.jpg

http://img522.*ih.us/img522/9219/86488750lt4.jpg


----------



## Drag (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu den super Fängen|supergri


----------



## vakiLL (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

wenn du es genau wissen willst war es ne 3000er und da ist nix kaputt gegangen oder verbogen hats voll ausgehalten  also echt supper teil!


----------



## vakiLL (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

naja nur die spitze der quantum ist kaputt gegangen! aber das nur weil der wels um ne boje rumgeschwommen ist und ich ihn dann auf biegen und brechen rausbekommen musste und das war wohl zu viel !


----------



## erich17 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war gestern zum ersten Mal an einem mir völlig neuen Gewässer zum Spinnfischen.

Konnte eine wunderschön gezeichnete Seeforelle mit57cm landen (Schonmass 60cm). Gefangen auf einen 20cm DAMLER Wobller !!!!!!!!!!!!

Und einen 65er Hecht mit 11cm Rapala Jointed in Orange.


Für den allerersten Wasserkontakt war das eigentlich in Ordnung für mich.


Petri an alle, speziell an Veit - sowas sind die absoluten Sternstunden in einem Anglerleben !!!!


Erich#17


----------



## KHof (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo alle!

Mir ist heute was seltsames passiert.
Nach der Arbeit bin ich mit einer Spinrute, einer Rolle und einer Hand voll Wobblern an einen nahe gelegenen Baggersee um mir etwas Wind um die Nase wehen zu lassen. Böen bis Windstärke 8 machten das Angeln eher schwer. Egal, also Jacket aus, Regenjacke über den Rest der Bürokluft und los.
Ungefähr beim zwanzigsten Wurf lief der Wobbler weit vor dem Ufer plötzlich unregelmäßig, als ich ihr hochziehen wollte ging nichts mehr. der Hänger bekam plötzlich Flossen und schoß in die Tiefe. Als der Fisch dann nach einiger Zeit hochkam war vom Stahlvorfach nichts mehr zu sehen. Also Bremse auf und Halbgas.
Der Kescher war mal wieder zu klein - Handlandung!

Das Ergebniss war ein Hecht von 105 cm, ein verknödeltes Stahlvorfach im Maul und eine leicht angeraute 30er Fluorocarbonschnur, blutende Hand und zittrige Knie, dazu eine völlig verdreckte Bürokleidung.

Anschließend verpflasterten mir die noch arbeitenden Kieswerker die Finger. Ich denk mal, da werd ich noch einiges an Geläster aushalten müssen.

Bilder gibts wie immer keine - mal wieder keine Kamera zur Hand.

Klaus
(Tippt sich mäßig mit Pflastern an den Fingern...)


----------



## Raabiat (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@KHof: HAHAHA....keine blutenden Finger wären mir lieber als die nach nem Meterhecht :q

Schön geschrieben, da braucht man auch keine Bilder...


----------



## Living Dead (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ersma Petrie zum Fang.

Aber hat der Hecht jetzt gebissen oder scih verfangen? Ich hab immer leichte Textverarbeitungs Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Raabiat (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Ersma Petrie zum Fang.
> 
> Aber hat der Hecht jetzt gebissen oder *scih* verfangen? Ich hab immer leichte Textverarbeitungs Schwierigkeiten.



Du hast auch Textkonstruktionsschwierigkeiten!!:q:q
Er hat gebissen - das war zwischen den Zeilen klar herauszulesen#h


----------



## bennie (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*


----------



## NorbertF (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Heute war Raubfischstart in frankreich und ich war mit ein paar Boardies am Rhein.
Einen kompletten Bericht gibt es hier: 
http://www.nobbone.de/
Einen schönen Fisch habe ich auch gefangen für den Rhein. Hat ein paar mächtige Sprünge hingelegt 



Wie gross der war weiss ich leider nicht


----------



## Sarein (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war heute Morgen mal meine neuen Wobbler baden... Nix (auf die Wobbler, aber ich gebe die Hoffnung mit Ihnen nicht auf)  . Zum Schluß habe ich dann ein großen Spinner an die Leine gehängt und... siehe da: Ein Barsch (ca 30 cm)
Mehr war leider nicht los. Das WETTER war Schuld!!!


----------



## Veit (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein Petri an Erfolgreichen!
War in den vergangen Tagen auch weiter los, aber zum Glück *g* haben die Hechte am Vereinsteich nicht mehr ganz so schlimm gebissen wie am Mittwoch.
Donnerstag gabs 2 Stück von ca. 40 und 50 cm bei mir auf Illex Deka-Hamakuru und gestern nochmal 2 Stück von etwa 50 und 60 cm auf den selben Köder.




Heute startete ich in aller Frühe von 4 bis 7 Uhr einen Versuch an der Saale. Zunächst gabs einen Blitzstart mit 2 Zandern von 55 und 66 cm kurz hintereinander auf 8cm-Kopyto.




Ein wenig später ging dann auch noch ein nettes Saalehechtlein von 58 cm auf einen Walley Assassin-Shad.





 Bisdahin auch noch einige Fehlbisse und drei Drillaussteiger nach wenigen Sekunden kontakt, ab 7 Uhr war allerdings garnix mehr los und ich versuchte es noch auf Döbel, doch die haben heute fast nicht gebissen. Nur 2 halbstarke Dickköpfe (30 und 40 cm) ließen sich auf nen 6 cm-Ugly Duckling locken.


----------



## arn0r (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war heute morgen auch los, konnte 3 hechte um 60 cm verhaften, ein kleinerer schlitzte im drill aus.
als ich dann nach ca 45 min angeln den wobbler vor die andere seite des flusses hämmern wollte und dabei beängt unter ästen stand, wusste ich beim knacken kurz nachm ausholen, dass da kein ast gebrochen war.
der wobbler hatte sich beim ausholen mit einem drilling in einem ast verfangen und es hat die speedmaster kurz überm kork zerlegt. iss die erste rute die mir zu bruch geht, aber dabei war sie doch noch so jung (2 monate)|rolleyes
geht da irgendwas mit garantie, ne oder?


----------



## jurner2000 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute 5 Stunden vom Boot angeln. Hab die Überdosis Hechte abbekommen. Konnte 10 Hechte landen. Ein 90er, gut 6 kg schwer, hatte ein 25er Rotauge im Magen. Die anderen 50 bis 70 cm. Ein weiteren Großen und einige kleinere verloren. Dazu eine 45er Brasse quergehakt. Auch die anderen Bootsangler hatten gut gefangen. 
Foto vom Dicken und der Brasse folgt. Muß aber vorwegnehmen, kann besser angeln als fotographieren.


----------



## worker_one (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wollte heute eigentlich Hechte fangen, aber es kommt ja immer anders als man denkt!:m

http://img504.*ih.us/img504/642/pic0036alv6.jpg

34 cm hat er gehabt.
Köder war ein 13cm langer Attractor in braun-metallic|uhoh::


----------



## Drag (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Sieht ein wenig mitgenommen aus der Fisch.
Petri Heil


----------



## Nordangler (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Glückwunsch den Fängern.

Veit, kamst du schon mal zum testen?

Sven


----------



## Veit (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Nordangler: Jepp, hatte leider mit einem der Spinner richtiges  Pech, was aber mit Sicherheit nicht an dem Köder lag. Siehe hier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zum Glück hat der Wels den Köder wenigstens dagelassen. Er hat sich nämlich als echter Döbelkiller erwiesen.


----------



## JamesFish007 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Läuft ja...Petri..


----------



## Marc38120 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu euren schönen Fänge!
ich war eben 1 stunde am See und mir ist mein 1. maßiger Hecht (geschätzte 70-80 cm) der Saison kurz vorm ufer ausgeschlitzt, gebissen hat er auf einen Effzet in Silber! kann man nichts machen, 1:0 für den Hecht!


----------



## Nordangler (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Nordangler: Jepp, hatte leider mit einem der Spinner richtiges  Pech, was aber mit Sicherheit nicht an dem Köder lag. Siehe hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann haste ja das richtige bekommen bzw. ich das richtige dir geschickt. 

Sven


----------



## Veit (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dem heutigen Fang, hab ich mal nen Extra-Thread gewidmet, war nämlich mein bisher größter überhaupt: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=100806


----------



## Hades (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War Gestern mit meinem Kollegen auch mal draußen an meinem Vereinssee und konnte zwei Hechte von 80 und 82,5 cm vorrübergehend festnehmen. Gewogen wurden die beiden Burschen nicht, aber ich schätze sie mal auf ca 3,5-4 kg.

Mein Kollege Maik konnte auch noch einen 52-er mit seinem Blinker betören und verlor leider einen ca 70+ im Drill.

Mein Beileid nochmal Maik...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



arn0r schrieb:


> der wobbler hatte sich beim ausholen mit einem drilling in einem ast verfangen und es hat die speedmaster kurz überm kork zerlegt. iss die erste rute die mir zu bruch geht, aber dabei war sie doch noch so jung (2 monate)|rolleyes


Mein Beileid zum Rutenbruch. :g
Das ist aber nun echt keine Meisterleistung für die Speedmaster ... 
(aber ich batsch da eh schon genug drauf rum )


----------



## bennie (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

heute 2 dutzend barsche


----------



## Veit (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Es war ein einmaliger Tag gestern, denn letztendlich blieb der große Wels vom Vormittag nicht allein in der Fangliste. 
Ich hab schon manchen guten Angeltag gehabt, aber er wurde nochmal dermaßen gekrönt, dass es mir selbst fast unheimlich war.
Ich traf mich nämlich abends nochmal mit Boardi mash76 an einer Stelle, wo ich dieses Jahr mit der Spinnrute bislang noch nichts gefangen hatte, aber irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, da geht heute auch was.
Tja und es war so.
Erst der hier mit 71 cm:




Und dann noch der hier mit 69 cm:




In beiden Fällen war ein 12 cm Kopyto in glittergrün-schwarz der Köder.
Ich hätte mash76 absolut gegönnt auch einen zu fangen, aber irgendwie wollte das Glück heute wohl nicht von mir weichen.
Ein hammermegaobergeiler Tag!


----------



## bennie (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

*neid*

petri heil, der zander fehlt mir noch .... bis auf einen.....


----------



## erich17 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ob das nicht DER Angeltag in deinem Leben war Veit ????????

Riesiges Petri Heil und gratulation zu all den wunderschönen Fischen.

Also ich habe ja in 40 Jahren Fischen auch so einige Sternstunden erlebt, aber einen Waller mit 155cm UND 2 Zander mit 70 an einem Tag - Ne , das war mir noch nicht gegönnt.


Dafür habe ich meine erste Seeforelle in meinem Anglerleben gefangen - zwar untermassig mit 55cm und wieder zurückgesetzt ( hing ganz vorne im Maul), aber der Hammer ist worauf die gebissen hat !!!! Auf einen 20cm DAMLER Wobbler !!!!!!!

Erich17


----------



## Veit (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



erich17 schrieb:


> Ob das nicht DER Angeltag in deinem Leben war Veit ????????


Ich schaue immer positiv in die Zukunft, sag ich jetzt mal. |supergri 

Dir auch ein Petri zur Forelle! Ich finde immer wieder es gehört Mut dazu so einen großen Köder dranzuhängen. Den Mut hab ich meist nicht. Schön, dass du dafür belohnt wurdest!


----------



## antonio (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ veit 

ist der zander schon auf bei euch?

gruß antonio


----------



## Veit (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ antonio: Nein, deshalb durften auch alle bisher gefangenen wieder schwimmen. (Hoffe es ist @ Thomas es ist erlaubt, dass hier mit diesem Hintergrund zu erwähnen). Beißen tun sie aber an der Saale trotzdem schon und momentan auch besser als Hechte obwohl ich die Bestände beider Arten etwa gleichstark einschätzen würde.  
Erfreulicherweise waren keine schwarzen bzw. dicken Exemplare dabei.


----------



## maesox (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit

Ein riesen Petri auch von mir zu den tollen Fischen und den gelungenen Foto´s !!!!

Du scheinst ein wirklich tolles Raubfischgewässer vor deiner Haustüre zu haben!!! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! 

..auch an die anderen Fänger ein dickes Petri !!!!!#6#6


TL maesox


----------



## Marc38120 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit: hast du dich nicht vermessen bei deinen 2 Zander? schauen viel größer aus!!! 
gut fotografiert


----------



## Hechthunter21 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Veit#6 & (all den anderen)zu diesen Sternstunden...& NEIN ich werde nicht über einen Umzug nachdenken:q!
Toll was die Gewässer bei euch so hergeben...hatte am Samstag mal wieder einen kl.Hecht von ca.60 cm aber die Hoffnung geb ich auch nicht auf!


----------



## Drag (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Es war ein einmaliger Tag gestern, denn letztendlich blieb der große Wels vom Vormittag nicht allein in der Fangliste.
> Ich hab schon manchen guten Angeltag gehabt, aber er wurde nochmal dermaßen gekrönt, dass es mir selbst fast unheimlich war.
> Ich traf mich nämlich abends nochmal mit Boardi mash76 an einer Stelle, wo ich dieses Jahr mit der Spinnrute bislang noch nichts gefangen hatte, aber irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, da geht heute auch was.
> Tja und es war so.
> ...


 
Du gehst ja voll ab |supergri


----------



## fantazia (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

dickes petri veit |wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Am Freitag hatte ich beim Bellyangeln ein interessantes Erlebnis. 

Ich habe vier Hechte gefangen, aber eigentlich nur drei.
Leider war kein Fisch maßig, alle waren u60.

Ich hatte eine Biss in einem ausgeprägten Flachwasserbereich und konnte den Fisch auch recht mühelos zu mir randrillen. Der Hecht war sehr weit vorne gehakt, so dass ich ihn problemlos im Wasser vom Drilling befreien konnte.
Der Fisch stand kurz neben mir und verabschiedete sich dann mit einem Flossenschlag. Beim nächsten Wurf hatte ich in einer Entfernung von vielleicht 5m von mir wieder einen Biss. 
Siehe da, der gleiche, vielleicht 50er Fisch, hat sich den Spinner zum 2. Mal reingepfiffen. 

Sehr merkwürdig.

Uli


----------



## fantazia (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war heute mal wieder bisschen an unserem vereinssee.hatte nen untermaßigen und nen 63er hecht.

http://img517.*ih.us/img517/4166/imgp0076nq9.jpg

http://img70.*ih.us/img70/7827/imgp0077rr4.jpg


----------



## Veit (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Danke nochmal für die Petris! War gestern echt der Hammer und reicht mir auch erstmal!
Also fangt ihr anderen jetzt erstmal fleißig...
Petri an alle, die es zuletzt getan haben.


----------



## Drag (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Fantazia!
Der kleine aht bei dir auf den Blinker gebissen den ich auch habe. Leider habe ich auf ihn weniger Erfolg gehabt|wavey:


----------



## fantazia (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

danke fürs petri|wavey:.
fisch den normal als einteilige version.
sind mir im moment nur durch hänger und ungeschickte würfe ausgegangen.hab dies jahr 90% meiner hechte mit effzett gefangen.den rest mit nem mepps aglia long (rainbow) grösse 3.


----------



## J-son (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi@all,

und Petri an alle die bereits erfolgreich waren dies Jahr!
Ich hoffe ich darf hier auch ohne Beweisbilder posten...:
ich war Samstag zum ersten mal dieses Jahr mit der Spinnrute unterwegs, in Breisach, auf der französische Seite.
Leider war ich für meinen Geschmack etwas zu spät am Wasser (9:15 Uhr) und es war enorm windig, ausserdem war der von mir ins Auge gefasste Hot Spot belegt, aber gegen elf konnte ich doch noch 2 Hechte innerhalb 10 min fangen, einen 55er und einen 70er.
Die Fische bissen beide im Flachwasser ca 15m vorm Ufer, auf einen dunkelblauen 10er GuFi mit Einzelhaken.
Das Wasser scheint doch noch recht kalt zu sein, denn die Fische waren noch recht träge.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## HH_Tank (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute mal am Verein unterwegs...Fazit:

2 Störe ( 87er:m mit 8 pfund) Köder= Kirschboilie

           (81er  mit 6 pfund      ) Köder= Kirschboilie

Und als Beifang zum schluss noch ne Forelle (43er mit 3 pfund)
Köder = 3er Neon spinner


----------



## Marc38120 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@HH Tank: petri heil, schöne fische!!!


----------



## fantazia (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri#6
wie sieht es eigentlich mit der kampfkraft von sonem stör aus?


----------



## HH_Tank (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fantazia schrieb:


> petri#6
> wie sieht es eigentlich mit der kampfkraft von sonem stör aus?



Danke Danke...waren auch meine ersten beiden heute.
Also der 87er hat schon richtig randale gemacht und sich teilweise wie ne Grosse Forelle verhalten. Ist 4-5 mal richtig agressive aus dem Wasser hervor gesprungen..Drill hat 10 min gedauert und war sehr geil...der 81er hingegen hat sich nich all zu dolle bemüht...MFG Arne:q


----------



## Veit (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War vorhin an der Saale. Rapfen haben massiv geraubt, wurden aber nicht beangelt. Auf Kopytos in glittergrün und perlweiß-glitter-schwarz fünf hundertprozentige Bisse (für Verhältnisse Saale/Stadtgebiet nicht wenig). Leider blieb nur ein untermaßiger Zander hängen. Schade, heute wäre mehr drin gewesen.


----------



## Marc38120 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gestern war ich von 20.30 uhr bis 0 uhr am MLK, ergebnis war ein untermaßiger Zander, 1 Aal von 50cm und eine Wollhandgrabbe. Einen Biss auf Köfi hab ich noch verpatzt 
Mein Kumpel neben mir hatte 2 Aale und einen 52cm Zander. Das lustige war sein Zander biss auf einen halben tauwurm, mein untermaßiger auf n 10cm köfi...

MfG

Marc


----------



## jerkfreak (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So,war vorhin früh (nachdem ich von nem Kumpel und meiner Freundin um halb 6e unsanft per Handy geweckt wurde,weil die nichtmehr aus der Disko heim kamen,nachdem der Depp eingepennt war und ihre Fahrgelegenheiten schon heim sin) dann auch gleich mal am Wasser, nachdem ich einmal eh wach war...!

Am Fluss gabs leider nur einen 20er Barsch, paar Fehlbisse und noch nen schönen Nachläufer, dessen vorsichtigen Anstupser ich leider nicht verwerten konnte...! Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, entweder wars ein kleinerer Hecht, oder was ich ehr denk, ein großer Barsch...)

Weil ich aber nicht ohne nen Hecht gefangen zu haben heim wollte, bin ich bei dem Scheißwetter (ich war ja eh scho klitschnass, sehr intelligent, keine Jacke mitzunehmen) auch noch an den Privatteich von nem Kumpel...!

Ich machs kurz: Ich konnte noch 2 Hechte von 76cm und ca 60cm verhaften. Köder war in beiden Fällen ein oranger Dictator Doppelschwanztwister mit schwarzen Streifen...!
Bilder kann ich leider nicht liefern, weil meine Digicam irgendwie rumgemuckt hat und nen Kartenfehler anzeigt!!! Mistding!!!

Naja, vllt mal auf Abends zu noch nen Einsatz starten, oder mal wieder nach den Wallern schaun, ich weiß noch net...!?


----------



## HH_Tank (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

waren heute an der alster Unterwegs...

1 schöner zander 50cm und ein untermaßiger Hecht ca. 20cm waren das ergebniss nach ca. 1,5 std ....

Bilder hab ich leider nich da ich keine cam dabei hatte|evil:


----------



## JamesFish007 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri @ all
11 Forellen, 3 Barsche, 1 Zecke


----------



## bassking (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo.

Hatte heute einen 72er Hecht sowie einen Untermaßigen von 55 cm.

Beide Fische bissen auf Magnumtwister an einem kölner Vereinssee. #6

Da morgen meine Verwandschaft zu Besuch kommt, werde ich ihnen sicher stolz von meinem Fang berichten.


Gruß und Petri.
Bassking.


----------



## Esoxfreund (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@bassking

wo liegt den bei euch das Mindestmaß wenn 55 untermassig ist ??
Unser Hecht/Zandermindestmaß liegt ja nur bei 45, obwohl die 50 ja endlich mal fallen sollte ... :m

Petri zu den Fischen


----------



## fireline (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

an einem 45iger is doch nix dran,ebenso an einem 50iger


----------



## bassking (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Esoxfreund schrieb:


> @bassking
> 
> wo liegt den bei euch das Mindestmaß wenn 55 untermassig ist ??
> Unser Hecht/Zandermindestmaß liegt ja nur bei 45, obwohl die 50 ja endlich mal fallen sollte ... :m
> ...


 
Hi Esoxfreund.

Unser Vereinsmaß liegt für Hecht bei 60cm.

Ich persönlich finde das extrem gut...an 50ern ist besonders nach der Laichzeit Nix zu bestaunen 

Ebenso haben wir ein erhöhtes Maß für Aal (50cm) und Zander (50cm).

Finde die gesetzlichen Schonmaße deutlich zu niedrig !


Bassking.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Damit es nicht gerade immer die falschen erwischt, gabs eine Regeländerung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1592290&postcount=114
Bin gespannt, wie sich das entwickelt....


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Thomas,

so ist's doch gut!
Laß die Meldungen von den Fängern drin (ist doch deren Sache, was die mit nem Fang machen) und hau nur den Debattenunfug (sollte er stattfinden) in die Schrottabteilung!!!#6

Da kann mer dann ja endlich wieder seine Fänge posten!!!:g|supergri


----------



## Sickly (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



bassking schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Nachdem meine letzte Meldung zensiert wurde, hier eine Diktatorenfreundliche Version:
> 
> ...


|good:|good:

Ich kann mir schon denken was das Problem war: Ich würde hier nix mehr posten und wenn es der deutsche Rokord währ- bis man auch mal wieder sagen darf das der Fische wieder schwimmt!!!!!
Viel Spass beim löschen dieses Beitrages


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> Viel Spass beim löschen dieses Beitrages


Wieso löschen??
Weil Du nicht lesen kannst.
Siehe hier


----------



## Case (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Na, wenn ich mir den thread so anschaue, stelle ich fest dass die Aktion von Thomas Früchte trägt. Vor ein/zwei Jahren gab's hier eine Fangmeldung und fünf Seiten Diskusion. Jetzt sind das 5 Fangmeldungen pro Seite und dazu zehn Kommentare. Ist schon entspannter.

Case


----------



## Marc38120 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Guten Morgen,
ich war gestern mit meinem cousin am MLK und wollten Zander und Aale verhaften. Letzendlich ging ich mit zwei Zandern nachhause (51 & 52 cm), die Aale wollten leider nicht beissen. #c
Einen untermaßigen Zander konnte ich auch noch kurz in gewahrsam nehmen. Köder war in allen fällen, ein auftreibender Köderfisch. 
Mein cousin fing leider nur 2 untermaßige Zander.

MfG

Marc


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Kam gerade als Fangmeldung an die Red..
Möchte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten:

Eine prächtige Bachforelle meldete uns unser Mitglied "Eazy". Der Fang des 68 cm langen und 3,5 kg schweren Prachtexemplares gelang mit Wurm an einer Grundmontage im Flüsschen Lenne. Der Drill dauerte 15 Minuten.


----------



## Marc38120 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Lecker, Lecker :m.


----------



## Bernhard* (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Marc38120 schrieb:


> Lecker, Lecker :m.



Wenn dann aber nur die Fängerin und nicht die Fangmethode... :q:q


----------



## Living Dead (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



burn77 schrieb:


> Wenn dann aber nur die Fängerin und nicht die Fangmethode... :q:q




Immer diese Nörgler die alles verurteilen was nicht gebaitcastet wurde|supergri


----------



## Bernhard* (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Immer diese Nörgler die alles verurteilen was nicht gebaitcastet wurde|supergri



Das hab ich garnicht behauptet...hätte weder mit der Fliegenrute noch mit der Baitcaster erbeutet werden müssen...aber mit "Wurm auf Grund"....naja...


----------



## Felix 1969 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wow!!!!
Was ne hübsche.........




Bachforelle


Felix


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Is jetzt wieder gut??? )
Nur weils auch Frauen gibt die angeln können, flippt ihr mir hier uas!

Das ist ein FANGMELDUNGSTHREAD und keiner zum Hormonabbau....

)


----------



## Marc38120 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



burn77 schrieb:


> Das hab ich garnicht behauptet...hätte weder mit der Fliegenrute noch mit der Baitcaster erbeutet werden müssen...aber mit "Wurm auf Grund"....naja...


 
vielleicht wollte sie ja auch einen aal fangen, daran schon gedacht? da kann man doch wohl sagen, super beifang |wavey:


sorry, thomas!!!!!!


----------



## Angler-NRW (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo zusammen,

anbei ein Foto von gestern abend. Mein kleiner Bruder und sein 93er Hecht. Genau 11 Pfund. :m 2 Tage vorher hatten wir schon einen von 10 Pfund und 90 cm nur 20 Meter daneben.

Grüße an alle

Basti 

P.S. Genau an diese Stelle wollte ich mich morgen abend setzen. Naja muss wohl noch mal 20 Meter weiter gehen.


----------



## Drag (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Toller Hecht #6


----------



## JamesFish007 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

top!!!


----------



## Veit (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war heute heute nachmittag an der Saale und konnte einen schönen Doppelschlag verbuchen. Da auf Gummi zunächst nichts ging, versuchte ich mit Wobbler ein paar Döbel zu fangen. Die wollten aber nicht, stattdessen schnappte in stärkster Strömung ein schlanker 70er Hecht auf einen 8 cm langen Bomber-Modell A-Wobbler in Firetiger zu. Ca. zehn Luftsprünge legte der Entenschnabel im Drill hin, doch die Haken saßen glücklicherweise gut. Ein schönes Erlebnis! 




Später stieg ich dann nochmal auf Gummi um und konnte zunächst einen Fehlbiss verzeichnen. Kurz drauf klappte es besser und ein 62 cm langer Zander hatte den 12 cm Kopyto in glittergrün-rot voll genommen,


----------



## da_bua (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

herzlichen glückwunsch! 2 wunderschöne fänge.

am sonntag werd ich wieder mein glück versuchen -  bei solchen bildern kribelts schon

#6:q


----------



## bennie (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

nie wieder ohne harrison wa 

petri heil!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich habe dann auch meine persönliche Raubfisch Saison eröffnet.
Allerdings war mit dem Fotoaparat oder mit dem Fotografen irgendwas nich in Ordnung.
War aber auch nur 65 cm.


----------



## Veit (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute in aller Frühe nochmal ne Runde Spinnfischen an der Saale. Alle bisse kamen zwischen 4 und 5 Uhr, danach war absoluter Totentanz. Einen ca. 60er Hecht konnte ich mir schon greifen, aber er schüttelte sich dann mächtig in meiner Hand, fiel zurück ins Wasser und dabei ist auch der Haken ausgeschlitzt, deshalb kein Bild. Naja, war ja auch nix großes. Desweiteren hatte ich einen Mini-Zander und noch einen weiteren Stachelritter von 61 cm.




Außerdem ne hand voll Fehlbisse und ein Drillaussteiger. 
Köder war in allen Fällen ein 8 cm-Kopyto in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz. 
Hab es dann noch auf Döbel probiert, die wollen momentan aber garnicht. Keine einziger Dickkopf schnappte nach meinen Wobblern und Spinnern und das an einer sonst sehr sicheren Stelle.


----------



## dirk-mann (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@veit

petri schöne fische


----------



## bassking (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu Deinen Fängen, Veit. 

Seit wann sind denn die Saale-Zander auf bei Euch?

Freue mich schon auf den Juni- dann geht´s hier auch rund 


Bassking.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



vakiLL schrieb:


> wenn du es genau wissen willst war es ne 3000er und da ist nix kaputt gegangen oder verbogen hats voll ausgehalten  also echt supper teil!



Genau das wollte ich wissen und das spricht für die Rollentype (egal ob 3000 oder 4000) :vik:


----------



## Drag (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Und wieder mal tolle Fänge #6


----------



## Veit (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ bk: Zander sind auch hier noch geschont und wandern daher bis Juni auf jeden Fall alle zurück. Durch den gemischten Raubfischbestand der Saale (Hecht-Zander-Döbel) ist es klar, dass jetzt natürlich schon Fänge auftreten. Angefärbte oder augenscheinlich laichreife Fische waren aber glücklicherweise nicht dabei.


----------



## bassking (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Achso- dann Petri zu den Beifängen. #t

Bassking.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Noch ne Fangmeldung an die Redaktion:





Folgende Fangeldung erreichte uns von unsrem Mitglied 
"hocky balboa":
Diesen Barsch von 46cm und 1,3kg habe ich am Montag 14.05.07 nach ca. 30-45min. aus dem Edersee gezogen. Es war das erste mal das ich meine Angel an einem See auslegte und somit auch mein erster Barsch.


----------



## Veit (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War vorhin ne Runde Spinnen an einem Saalewehr.
8 Döbel gingen an den Haken, 5 davon in schönen Größen ~50 cm. Ein paar weitere sind noch ausgeschlitzt. So langsam kommen die Dickköpfe also wieder in Fahrt, angesichts des wärmeren Wetters ja auch nicht verwunderlich.
Als Köder lief wieder mal nur Spro Power Catcher-Wobbler in firetiger. Auf Spinner nur zwei kurze Fehlattacken.


----------



## Leo-S (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*





Ohne großes Geschwafel - 1.Mai  2007 (Saisonstart) und der erste Hecht 2007. Es folgten an dem Tag noch mehrere Fische der Marke Esox!

Gruß
Leo


----------



## Leo-S (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nicht immer attackiert ein Hecht den wuchtigen 5er Mepps Spinner... manchmal ist es auch eine Regenbogenforelle, wie in diesem Fall! 






Mit dem 5er-Spinner im Maul sieht die 45er-Forelle schon fast durchschnittlich groß aus. Gefangen am 1.Mai von Fredi.

Gruß
Leo


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

moin,

wirklich coole Bilder.

Dickes petri zu deinen Fängen#6#6


----------



## Leo-S (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*





Diese Färbung hab ich während der Schonzeit vermisst! 

Gruß
Leonard Schubert


----------



## Steph75 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Leo-S.Super Tolle Bilder.Einsame Klasse.Bitte mehr davon.

@Veit.
Petri,tolle Fänge.
P.S. Sag mal,machst du eigentlich noch irgentetwas anderes als Angeln?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Die Bilder finde ich auch klasse!
Weiter so.


----------



## Blink* (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War eben gerade noch noch kurz nein bisl mit dem Blinker unterwegs.

Eigentlich sollte es auf Hecht gehen, aber es war ein wunderschöner Barsch schneller #6

43cm und 1,2kg


----------



## Cloud (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Blink!
Netter Barsch


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil @blink und co.


----------



## ergbo (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gestern um 13.45 hatte ich meinen "First Contact" in diesem Jahr - und was für Einen! 101cm mit 16 Pfd.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Blink* (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Dank, Cloud und Petri Heil (klingt komisch, heißt aber so:q )

Sehr schöner Fisch, ergbo. Dickes Petri von mir.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

wie geil, was ist das bitte fürn super saisonstart?:m

Richtig dickes petri dir#6#6

gruß philipp


----------



## ergbo (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Dank !


----------



## froggy31 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Auch von mir dickes Petri zu dem Prachthecht


----------



## grintz (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Auch erstmal 'n dickes Petri zu dem super Fisch !
Darf man fragen, mit was die Hechtoma verführt wurde ? |rolleyes


----------



## Dorschi (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ohne große Worte nettes Bärschlein vom Vatertag mit 45 cm darf sich weitervermehren.

http://img204.*ih.us/img204/2593/p5170980pm3.jpg


----------



## NorbertF (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zum Dickhecht und zum Barschmoppel, sehr schöne Fische kann man wiedermal bewundern, ich liebe es


----------



## tr1ck3d (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich poste meine ersten 3 Raubfische diese Saison auch mal.

Ein schöner Hecht von knapp 70cm:







Ein guter Zander von 58cm





Und ein 40ger Barsch





Alle auf den Gummifisch aus Bild 1


----------



## NorbertF (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Na da hat es sich ja gelohnt. Petri! Bald frag ich dann dich wies geht:m#r


----------



## maesox (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri euch allen!!!!!! Tolle Bilder und vor allem schöne Fische!!!!!!#6#6#6#6




TL maesox


----------



## JamesFish007 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



maesox schrieb:


> Petri euch allen!!!!!! Tolle Bilder und vor allem schöne Fische!!!!!!#6#6#6#6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Kann ich mich nur mal wieder anschließen:l


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöne Fische, die ihr da gefangen habt!!!:g#6

Kann mich nur meinen Vorpostern anschließen...

Digges *Petry Heil*!!!


----------



## Holger (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Tr1ck3d
Schöne Fischis aus Ostfriesland !!! Dickes Petri !!! #6

Hast du den Zander zufällig im Benser Tief gefangen ? Ich bin Neumitglied in der ISB (im BVO bin ich natürlich auch) und wollte das Benser Tief mal zandermäßig auf Herz & Nieren prüfen... |rolleyes


----------



## tr1ck3d (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Vielen Dank!

Nein die habe ich alle in Osteraccum gefangen. *klick*

Wo ich schon gute Hechte und Zander gefangen habe (früher^^) ist in Holtgast am Stau (unten) ist ja auch noch Bensertief. Dort hab ich letztens beim Köderfischsenken auch 2x mit nem Wobbler durchgezogen und nen schönen Hecht dran gehabt, leider hat der sich ach 15seks. ca. wieder losgerissen.

MfG


----------



## Hefti (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moinsen
Letzten Freitag war ich endlich das erste mal, nach Ende der Schonzeit, angeln und hab direkt zwei Hechte gefangen:vik:.
Waren aber keine Riesen. 
Der erste Biss auf Toppe und war ca. 45cm lang. Der zweite schnappte sich dann meinen Spinner und war ca. 40cm lang.
Ich hab mich aber trotzdem riesig gefreut, weil ich mich erstens in Sachen Hecht entschneidert habe, und weil sie zeigen, dass in dem emsländischen Fluß, in dem ich sie gefangen habe, der Nachwuchs gut gedeiht.
Beide waren gut genährt.
Zudem hat mein Cousin zwei Bisse auf seinen Spinner gehabt, wovon  einer ein kleines Hechtlein war.
Ich werde diese halbstarken Hechte in ein paar Jahren wieder besuchen.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## ergbo (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo grintz!
Habe das Mädchen auf ein totes Rotauge ca. 70 cm vom Grund hoch gefangen.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Sarein (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war heute Morgen auch mal los (Pinnower See). Sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebet... Totale tote Hose!!! Ich war schon um 6 Uhr auf dem Wasser um mein Glück zu versuchen. Mein Ziel war der erste "Pinnower-See-Hecht" des Jahres und schöne Barsche... Pustekuchen!!!:c 
Hab nur 3 Barsche gefangen, die zusammen vielleicht 30 cm hatten. 

Verwunderlich:
Plätze, die einen guten Krautbewuchs im letzten Jahr hatten, waren heute voller Sand und Schlamm... Ist das ein sehr schlechtes Zeichen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wieder ne Fangmeldung an die Red.:




Habe heute einen schönen Waller landen können nach einem sehr langen Drill. das besondere daran ist das Geschirr : RUTE eine 270er Balzer Matrix MX9 und jetzt kommts : SCHNUR: eine 012er Fireline Crystal, ROLLE: eine Daiwa Capricorn 2500 KÖDER: ein 11cm Twisterchen(curly-tail von Manns) das ganze war eigentlich gedacht ein paar Barsche zu ärgern und dann bekam ich den geilsten Drill den ich bisher hatte 
Roland Rautenberg


----------



## Mike85 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo!

Habe am Samstagabend diese Hechtdame an der Lippe erwischt.Sie hatte zuvor meinen Zalt Wobbler* 5 mal attackiert*....leider hat sie nie den Haken erwischt.Habe alles live beobachten können!Sieht schon sehr interessant aus wenn ein Hecht angreift,sich danach im Kraut versteckt und abwartet das der Wobbler noch einmal vorbei schwimmt.Sah einfach nur klasse aus. Beim 6. mal hab ich Sie dann doch erwischt. Lieferte einen super Drill aber nach ein paar Minuten landete Sie dann doch im Kescher. 77cm und genau 3,2kg


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> Beim 6. mal hab ich Sie dann doch erwischt


Dass ein Hecht zwei oder dreimal attackiert habe ich auch schon erlebt.

Aber 6 mal!!!

Das ist schon der Hammer)))

Spricht nicht unbedingt für die Intelligenz der Fische )


----------



## tr1ck3d (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hammer Fisch! Dickes Petri dazu!

Sehr schönes Foto, echt zu beneiden .

Wollte auch auf Karpfen angeln, kann aber wegen Arbeit usw. nicht anfüttern. Geht das trotzdem mit Frolic oder sollte ich da lieber auf Mais zurückgreifen? Und wenn Frolic geht, wie bereite ich das vor? Einfach direkt aus der Tüte oder irgendwie preparieren? Außerdem bricht es jedes mal wenn ich es versuche auf die Haarmontage zu ziehen .


----------



## worker_one (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und der nächste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na Thomas, falsches Forum???


----------



## Raabiat (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



worker_one schrieb:


> Na Thomas, falsches Forum???


Der Thomas hat's nich so mit Fried- und Raubfisch auseinanderhalten......sehen ja auch fast gleich aus:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

uuups, habt Ihr recht!!
Defintiv falsches Forum!


----------



## eöbzander (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dickes PEtri an alle erfolgreichen! 
für mich reichte es nur fürn 57er Zander, aber immerhin die größe ist Für einen Auftakt so schelcht auch wieder nicht, naja mal sehen was noch kommt!


----------



## ChrisHH (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Heute gab's für mich die ersten Zander im zeiten Anlauf dieser Saison:vik:. Insges. waren's 4 von ca. 40, 44, 54 und 58 cm
Bilder gibt's hier und da
Köder waren ein Spro Pointy Tail Klarglitter mit grünem Schwanz (klein)
ein 8cm Kopyto rotbraun mit silbernem Bauch und 2x Kopyto 12cm CocaCola


----------



## Veit (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Eine schöne Fischwaid wars heute wieder an der Saale!
Erster Wurf - Ergebnis 57 cm 





Doch nicht überall war Angeln möglich. Auch die Saale hat leider ihre unschönen Ecken und hinzu kommt im Moment die Pappelblüte. 




Andererorts ging aber die Post ab. Ein Döbel nach dem anderen knallte an den Wehren auf den Wobbler. Die Burschen waren heute in einem echten Beißrausch. Alles was klein war und rasselt wurde genommen, bevorzugt in Schockfarben.
Habe die Fische nicht gezählt, es waren mindestens 20, eher sogar 30 Stück. Mehr als die Hälfte davon lag über 50 cm.




Ein erfrischender Sommeregen beendete den Angeltag dann.


----------



## Promachos (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo!

Nachdem ich wegen der Pappelblüte auf einen Angeltrip an den Baggersee verzichten musste, entschloß ich mich am Montag abend, für ein Stündchen an den Hafen zu gehen.
Auto abgestellt, zum Hafenbecken gelaufen und einen tieflaufenden Wobbler von Balzer im Rotfeder-Design gewählt. Beim ersten Wurf stellte ich fest, dass ich meinen Kescher vergessen habe, was mir in der noch jungen Saison jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal passiert ist. Wahrscheinlich eine Fehlleistung aufgrund mangelnden Fangerfolgs...
Nach ca. 10 Minuten kam es, wie es kommen mußte: ein kräftiger Biss, Anhieb - Fisch hängt und leistet sofort energische Gegenwehr an der Crypton. Deshalb war ich anfangs etwas enttäuscht, als sich ein eher kleiner Hecht zeigte, den ich dann mit der ersten Handlandung meines Lebens aus dem Wasser holte.
Bei näherer Betrachtung zeigte sich, dass es ein extrem gut genährter 63er Bursche mit feistem Bauch und dickem Rücken war.
http://img508.*ih.us/img508/5480/hecht210507vl8.jpg
Heute versuche ich mal, mit seiner Großmutter in Kontakt zu kommen, denn die Zander wollen bei uns momentan gar nicht.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...dickes Petri Euch allen...


----------



## Sarein (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit:
Du gehst ja ab wie Schmitts Katze!!! #6
Kannst du mir mal bitte sagen, wo ich eine Tageskarte für die Saale herbekomme? 
Ich möchte mal gucken, ob du so ein Klasse Angler bist, oder ob das an deinem Gewässer liegt... :q:q


----------



## fantazia (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war eben nochmal bissle mit der spinnrute unterwegs.konnte 2 hechte zum anbiss überreden.

http://img520.*ih.us/img520/8410/imgp0091wv4.jpg

http://img236.*ih.us/img236/2646/imgp0093za9.jpg


----------



## atze1 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Eine schöne Fischwaid wars heute wieder an der Saale!
> Erster Wurf - Ergebnis 57 cm





Ist das jetzt üblich an ner Fischtreppe zu angeln #d achja warst ja weit genug weg :vik: hmmm 50m oder


----------



## Sarein (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war Heute Abend auch mal los, an einem See, den ich nicht kannte. Konnte auf meinen Lieblingsspinner (der sich jetzt wieder in die Startformation "geangelt" hat) einen Untermassigen Hecht landen. 

Mehr nicht!  ;-(


----------



## Bubbel2000 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ey fantazia, nette köfis die du da gefangen hast    aber auf nen mepps geht eben auch gezielt kein dicker, köder für vernünftige fische sehen anders aus und vor allem, die wirste in deinem geilen gewässer nicht am schilf treffen und ufer bereich treffen. wenn ich bei dir angeln würde, würde ich raus auf den teich an die berge oder einfach ins freiwasser und mit gummi angeln, 15cm aufwärts. scheiß drauf wenn ich ein paar tage schneider bin, aber dann geht auch ein richtig guter hecht. muss man eben überlegen ob man viele gurken (auch nen 70er hecht ist mal dabei, ja, aber kapital is anders) oder vernünftige fische fangen will. 

@veit: petri und geiler wels im harrison thread :-DDD


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



atze1 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt üblich an ner Fischtreppe zu angeln #d achja warst ja weit genug weg :vik: hmmm 50m oder



Muß ich dieses Kommentar jetzt blicken???|kopfkrat

Ist es verboten an ner Fischtreppe zu angeln?

Nur mal so interessehalber! Bin nicht sooo Fließgewässer erfahren! Will's nur wissen, falls ich mal Gelegenheit bekomm auf Räuber an so nem schönen Flüßchen, (wie der Saale beispielsweise) die Räuber mit der Spinne zu ärgern.
Weil in nem natürlichen Gewässer gibt's statt Fischtreppen Rauschen und Wasserfälle und unterhalb davon darf man doch auch fischen...
Ne Fischtreppe ist ja wohl nix anders, als ne künstliche Rausche oder nen kleiner Wasserfall.
Da werd ich mich doch auch hinstellen, weil ich da Fisch vermute...

Will allerdings net von irgendwem schief angeguckt werden, weil ich da angel! Deshalb diese kleine "Off-Topic" Zwischenfrage!!! Im Voraus schon mal Sorry destewegen...|bla:


----------



## Forellenseeprofi (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

konnte bisher nur 2 kleinere hechte und 2 sehr schöne barsche landen 1. barsch 47cm und der 2. barsch 51 cm.
ich war total happy !!!
petri heil an alle !!!


----------



## Holger (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ey fantazia, nette köfis die du da gefangen hast    aber auf nen mepps geht eben auch gezielt kein dicker, köder für vernünftige fische sehen anders aus und vor allem, die wirste in deinem geilen gewässer nicht am schilf treffen und ufer bereich treffen. wenn ich bei dir angeln würde, würde ich raus auf den teich an die berge oder einfach ins freiwasser und mit gummi angeln, 15cm aufwärts. scheiß drauf wenn ich ein paar tage schneider bin, aber dann geht auch ein richtig guter hecht. muss man eben überlegen ob man viele gurken (auch nen 70er hecht ist mal dabei, ja, aber kapital is anders) oder vernünftige fische fangen will.
> 
> @veit: petri und geiler wels im harrison thread :-DDD


 
Naja, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel....

Und bedenke die Jahreszeit.....am Anfang der Saison, meist so bis Mitte Juni, stehen auch die dicken Hechte nach der Fortpflanzung im See auch sehr gerne in den flachen Buchten und schilfbewachsenen Ufern; deshalb ist es nicht so verkehrt dort jetzt zu fischen. Erst wenn das Wasser deutlich über 18 Grad geht, ziehen die dicken Esoxmuttis ins Freiwasser.

@ Veit
Lass dich gar nicht erst auf Diskussionen ein. Schönes Bild, schöner Fisch, weiter so. #6


----------



## fantazia (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ey fantazia, nette köfis die du da gefangen hast    aber auf nen mepps geht eben auch gezielt kein dicker, köder für vernünftige fische sehen anders aus und vor allem, die wirste in deinem geilen gewässer nicht am schilf treffen und ufer bereich treffen. wenn ich bei dir angeln würde, würde ich raus auf den teich an die berge oder einfach ins freiwasser und mit gummi angeln, 15cm aufwärts. scheiß drauf wenn ich ein paar tage schneider bin, aber dann geht auch ein richtig guter hecht. muss man eben überlegen ob man viele gurken (auch nen 70er hecht ist mal dabei, ja, aber kapital is anders) oder vernünftige fische fangen will.
> 
> @veit: petri und geiler wels im harrison thread :-DDD


weiss net ob das an den ködern oder an dem gewässer liegt.angel ja öfters mit mepps spinnern grösse 5 und so.mit gummi hab ich dort irgendwie nie wirklich erfolg gehabt.sind ja genug andere angler dort die an anderen stellen mit anderen ködern fischen.aber auch die fangen nie grössere hechte.hab dies jahr von der grösse her schon die besten hechte dort gefangen würde ich sagen.nacher gehts nochmal los.hatte heute auch vor mal zum barschberg und zu anderen riffen zu fahren.aber können gerne mal zusammen los und dann zeigst du mir wie ich die dicken dort fange.ahja die hechte haben in 4 5 meter tiefe gebissen.also so dicht am schilf und im flachen war das nun auch nich.war eigentlich auf barsch aus.


----------



## NorbertF (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> mit gummi hab ich dort irgendwie nie wirklich erfolg gehabt.höchstens mal paar barsche gehabt.



Die Gummis waren zu klein, nimm 3mal so grosse


----------



## fantazia (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Die Gummis waren zu klein, nimm 3mal so grosse


das kann evt sein.warn 7cm kopyto`s.
aber wie gesagt.die anderen angler fangen dort auch keine grösseren hechte.mein bild aufm avatar is der grösste hecht der in dem see je gefangen wurde.nen ü70 is dort schon nen vernünftiger hecht.und paar gute hatte ich davon ja dies jahr schon.

73cm
75cm
85cm


mag sein das mehr drin is.aber ich glaub das liegt auch am gewässer das dort nich regelmäßig meter hechte oder so gefangen werden.gibt dort genug raubfisch cracks die den see wie ihre westentasche kennen.und auch die fangen keine besseren hechte am fließband.


----------



## NorbertF (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein Ü-70er ist bei uns auch schon ein Guter, nicht jeder hat tolle Grosshecht Gewässer 
Allerdings beissen bei uns sogar die 35er auf 14 Zentimeter Gummis.
Mit nem 7er beisst gar keiner.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Und jetzt wieder alle offtopic aus:
Hier nur Fangmeldungen!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ist es verboten an ner Fischtreppe zu angeln?Da werd ich mich doch auch hinstellen, weil ich da Fisch vermute...



Schlau gedacht: Dennoch ist es in der Regel so, dass Angler 50m Abstand zu Fischtreppen halten müssen...


----------



## Promachos (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo zusammen,

als ich gestern abend im Hafen ankam, hatte ich gleich ein gutes Gefühl: Es war richtig Leben im Wasser.
Weil ich meinen Köder diesmal in ganz unterschiedlichen Tiefen fischen wollte, um zu sehen, wo der Fisch steht, hab ich an jeder Stelle ca. 15 Minuten mit dem Spinner unterschiedliche Tiefenbereiche abgefischt und gleichzeitig öfter das Modell gewechselt.
1. Viertelstunde 4er Mepps Kupfer, dann 3er Hakuma-Spinner Neon-Weiß.
Jetzt noch mein Lieblingsmodell, ein 2er Mepps in Silber mit roten Punkten. Erster Wurf, Schnur mit dem Finger leicht abgebremst, Bügel zu - gleich im Absinken war da doch eine Spur von Zupfer zu spüren? Sofort Anschlag und ein Fisch hing, der sich durch seine heftigen Kopfstöße gleich als Zander identifizierte. An der leichten Sportex Topax Spin (WG bis 30 gr) war das ein phantastisches Drillgefühl.
Und weil ich diesmal den Kescher nicht vergessen hatte, war das Landen nach einigen Minuten kein Problem mehr.
http://img77.*ih.us/img77/5277/zander240507nu4.jpg
Ein gut genährter Zander mit 61 cm lag im Kescher und meine Freude über den ersten Hafenzander dieses Jahres war riesengroß.

Gruß und Petri
Promachos


----------



## Maik (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hi ich wollte euch auch noch mal meinen ersten meter zeigen der auf einen castaic gebissen hat und mir einen schönen drill beschert hat ich konnte ihn dan sicher per handlandung landen und ihn kurz fotofieren :q um genau zu sein 103 cm


----------



## Veit (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Fettes Petri @ Maik zum Metrigen! Der erste Meter ist immer was ganz besonders.
Und natürlich auch @ Promachos zum unverhofften Zander!


----------



## maesox (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Auch von meiner Seite ein dickes Petri zu den tollen Fischen und den schönen Bildern!!!#6


TL maesox


----------



## Bubbel2000 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@fantazia: dachte das is der plöner see, sorry...is er das nicht?


----------



## tr1ck3d (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Maik schrieb:


> hi ich wollte euch auch noch mal meinen ersten meter zeigen der auf einen castaic gebissen hat und mir einen schönen drill beschert hat ich konnte ihn dan sicher per handlandung landen und ihn kurz fotofieren :q um genau zu sein 103 cm


 
Also das nenne ich mal einen schönen Hecht!! Ist das normal dass der so dunkel gefärbt ist?? Habe mir mal sagen lassen, dass umso schlechter die Sehfähigkeit der Fische ist, desto mehr sich ihre Färbung verdunkelt, da sich der Fisch an seine Umgebung anpasst bzw. an das was er sieht.
Vielleicht hattest ja nur Glück und obwohl dein Köder mist war hat der Hecht gebissen, weil er einfach nichtmehr gut sieht? 

|supergri Nein Spaß beiseite - dickes Petri!


----------



## maesox (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hier noch ein 70er der letzten Tage.

TL maesox


----------



## fantazia (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> @fantazia: dachte das is der plöner see, sorry...is er das nicht?


nee war der eutiner


----------



## fantazia (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war eben nochmal aufm see unterwegs.neben nem sonnenbrand konnte ich mir noch einen hecht einfangen|supergri.


dickes petri an alle fänger #h


----------



## moped (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Servus zusammen,

endlich kann ich auch mal was zu diesem Thread beitragen! Sonst fühl ich mich im Schneider-Thread gut aufgehoben!!! Aber heute konnte ein kräftiger 79er meinem Big Hammer nicht wiederstehen!




Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Lenn (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

heute in Hamburg in der Elbe auf Gufi


----------



## Sarein (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich hab heute Abend auch wieder angegriffen. Ergebnis war ein 55er auf KöFi.
Morgen werde ich wohl mal ganz früh auf den Pinnower See.
Drückt mir die Daumen!!!´ ;-)


----------



## Veit (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gestern war ich mit Angelfreund Benni am Muldestausee, doch außer zwei halbstarken Hechten, einem Nachwuchszander und einem Barsch war dort leider nix zu holen.
Heute lief es an der Saale wieder besser. Ich traf mich gemeinsam mit meinen Kumpels Henni, Benni und Boardi mash76 zum gemeinsamen Spinnfischen.
Neben zwei Döbeln konnte ich dieses schöne Zanderchen :l, was wieder schwimmen durfte, auf 12 cm-Kopyto verbuchen.




Bei Henni gabs noch einen Rapfenbiss auf Illex-Deka Hamakuru, der Haken saß aber leider nicht richtig. Benni hatte einen Döbel auf Salmo-Wobbler. Richtig großes Pech hatte mash76, dem ein großer Zander auf Turbotail ausschlitzte.  Echt schade, aber beim nächsten Mal klappts sicher besser!


----------



## Maik (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



tr1ck3d schrieb:


> Also das nenne ich mal einen schönen Hecht!! Ist das normal dass der so dunkel gefärbt ist?? Habe mir mal sagen lassen, dass umso schlechter die Sehfähigkeit der Fische ist, desto mehr sich ihre Färbung verdunkelt, da sich der Fisch an seine Umgebung anpasst bzw. an das was er sieht.
> Vielleicht hattest ja nur Glück und obwohl dein Köder mist war hat der Hecht gebissen, weil er einfach nichtmehr gut sieht?
> 
> |supergri Nein Spaß beiseite - dickes Petri!


der ist so dunkel was das wasser auch sehr dunkel ist


----------



## eöbzander (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@all:  Dickes petri, scheint ja gerade echt gut zu laufen!
maesox: was für ne Rute fischt du da(Marke)?


----------



## NorbertF (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



eöbzander schrieb:


> @all:  Dickes petri, scheint ja gerade echt gut zu laufen!
> maesox: was für ne Rute fischt du da(Marke)?



 Jetzt kommts
Harrison VHF...von Mad gebaut. Maesox Dein Einsatz, das Loblied bitte, 1,2,3


----------



## maesox (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Jawollja,zu Befehl!!!

|director: Oleee,oleee Harrison...oleee,oleee.Harrison........:q




So recht,Nobbe?


Nein,die auf dem Foto ist die :VHF 3,05m -75gr und als zweite ne:2,75m -45gr


----------



## jerkfreak (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Vorhin mal eben weng zum Spinnen an nem Teich von nem Kumpel gewesen...!

4 Wallis zwischen 70 und 80cm, die großen blieben leider aus...!
Auch auf Hecht ging vorher garnichts...!


----------



## angelarne (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

_Hier mein Hecht vom 23.5.07
Gebissen hat er auf einen Köderfisch am System so gegen 18:30 Uhr.

Leider nur 57 cm lang aber naja.....|rolleyes
_


----------



## Sarein (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war Heute auf dem Pinnower See. Wir kamen wegen den Gewittern gerade mal eine halbe Stunde zum angeln... Die habe ich dann auch ausgenutzt und zwei Hechte an den Haken bekommen (59 cm, 55 cm). 
Leider keine Riesen, hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht!


----------



## krausens (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ich konnte gestern nacht 2 hechte(30cm/60cm) an land holn und noch einen kleinen zander..


----------



## honeybee (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Barsch ist Barsch....:q

Hier ein Sonnenbarsch, der einer halben Bienenmade gestern einfach nicht widerstehen konnte.


----------



## Mike85 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hey Honeybee!

Super süß der kleine.....#6:q


----------



## AltBierAngler (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo zusammen,
Hatten gestern nen super Einstand in die neue Raubfischsaison.
Mit zwei barschen 32cm und 36cm (600gr.) einem Zander 53cm und einem Hecht 69cm.
Also quasi von jeder Sorte einer...alles in allem ein gelungener Einstieg 2007..

petri christian


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Durfte dieses Wochenende eine (eigentlich mehrere) Sternstunde(n) am Neckar erleben:

Samstag: 2 Zander plus 1 Hecht
Sonntag: 5 Zander bis 68cm

Gefangen alle mit einer 75er Harrison VHF, vom Boardie MAD aufgebaut.

Gruss,
R-F


----------



## J-son (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Servus,

und Petri Heil an alle!
Bin gestern mittag 25km mit dem Fahrrad an den Rhein gefahren, um endlich meine zweite
Angeltour seit Beginn der Raubfischsaison in Angriff zu nehmen, Zielfisch Hecht. 
Mit dabei waren ein bis dato(!) nicht angelnder Nachbar, meine uralte Shimano Catana, eine
Twinpower mit 17er Fireline und natürlich jede Menge Shads in allen Grössen und Farben.
Nach vier erfolglosen Stunden in denen ich das Mittelwasser abgefischt hatte, und einigen
Standortwechseln, war mein Begleiter bereits etwas gelangweilt, also erklärte ich ihm dass
ich es in den nächsten 20min aufgeben würde. Mehr aus Verlegenheit als aus taktischen 
Gründen montierte ich noch einen 10cm-Shad auf einen 20g-Jig, und begann zu werfen.
Bereits beim ersten Wurf gab es einen heftigen Ruck in der Rute, aber irgendwie fühlte es
sich ungewohnt an.
Der Fisch flüchtete nicht, liess sich aber auch keinen cm vom Grund heben, so dass ich in den
ersten Sekunden kurzzeitig dachte ich sei doch wieder bloss irgendwo hängen geblieben.
Die folgenden Kopfstösse belehrten mich aber eines Besseren, trotzdem der Fisch nach wie vor 
zu keiner Flucht zu bewegen war...ein Meterzander?|kopfkrat
Hecht konnte es keiner sein, da war ich mir sicher, aber einen Zander in der Grössenordnung
konnte ich mir an dieser Stelle auch nicht vorstellen...
Ich gab den Versuch den Fisch vom Grund zu lösen auf, und öffnete stattdessen die Bremse 
ein wenig - die erste Flucht! Erschrocken über die Vehemenz schloss ich die Bremse wieder, 
und begann den Fisch zurück zu dirigieren, was sich als nicht zu einfach erwies.
Langsam begann ich zu ahnen wen ich da am anderen Ende hatte und wurde nervös...sollte ich
diesmal endlich einen Wels landen dürfen? Würde das HM-Vorfach halten? Oder würde der Haken 
aufgebogen, wie beim letzten Wels?
Selbst als der Fisch direkt vor mir war hatte ich keine Chance ihn zur Wasseroberfläche zu
bugsieren, erst nach endlosen 10min gab er auf, und da war er:
mein erster Wels!!!:vik:
Mit 1,03m zugegebenermassen kein Riese, aber ein ganz besonderer Fisch für mich; nicht nur
dass es mein erster Waller war, es war zudem mein erster Meterfisch, und den Schrei den ich 
nach dem Release losgelassen habe, hat man sicher von Schwanau bis Breisach hören können.
Im Stockdunkeln, bei strömendem Regen ging es dann die 25km zurück nach Hause, aber das hat
nur meinen Nachbarn gestört, *ich* war in einer *ganz* anderen Welt! 

GRZ:
J@Y

PS: mein "Nichtangelnachbar" will sich nextesmal auch 'ne Tageaskarte holen...


----------



## tr1ck3d (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöner Bericht!

Petri!


----------



## Drag (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöner bericht und Fisch.

Desswegen nehme ich nie Kollegen mit die nicht zum angeln mitgehen oder von denen ich weis das sie gleich schlechte Stimmung amchen, wenn nach 20 min nichts beißt |gr:


----------



## Spezi22 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöner Waller


Petri


----------



## Blink* (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

jipp, klasse bericht.

Toller Fisch - Petri


----------



## Nordangler (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Habe gerade meinen Sohn und seinen Freund von meinem See abgeholt. Beide hatten nichts. Rein aber wirklich nur rein zufällig hatte ich meine Spinnrute dabei mit einem Miniwobbler in Kupfer.
20 Minuten später waren 4 Barsche verhaftet. Der größte war 32 cm.

Sven


----------



## Wasserpatscher (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Rein, aber wirklich nur rein zufällig hatte ich meine Spinnrute dabei ...



Mann, bist Du ein Kinderzänker! :q Wie gemein!


----------



## Case (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil zum Wels.

Da sieht man die Freude.

case


----------



## JamesFish007 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hut hab..


----------



## maesox (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zum 1,03m Wels !!!!!! Und den anderen Fängern natürlich auch zu ihren Fischen!!!!!!#6#6#6


Ich gabs mir gestern in strömendem Regen noch zwei Stunden und erbeutete lediglich zwei halbstarke Hechte. Einen auf Spöket und den anderen auf einen Blau-Weißen 15er Kopyto (Das Bild hängt seit heut Morgen im KFV Tübingen Fred).



TL maesox


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri allen Faengern - war gestern nachmittag selbst auch nochmal mit den Gufis los, Ergebnis: 2 Zander 45 u. 47cm sowie 1 Hecht von knapp 60cm.


----------



## Living Dead (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hier maln kleiner Bericht mit Raubfischfängen aus unserem Urlaub:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=101743


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Das Kunstköderverbot gilt in Holland bis zum letzten Freitag im Mai. In diesem Jahr war das direkt der Freitag vor Pfingsten.
Das Boot hatte ich natürlich schon Freitagabend ins Wasser geschoben, so das ich Samstag morgen um 7 Uhr sofort losfahren konnte.
Ausser mir waren natürlich noch jede Menge andere Angler auf dem Wasser, schliesslich ist das der Feiertag für alle Raubfischangler.
Allerdings verlief der erste Tag nicht besonders erfolgreich.
Ein Hecht von 45 cm ging auf die Vertikalrute, sonst nichts.
Auch die abendentliche Schlepptour mit Angelkumpel Matze brachte nur einen Aussteiger.
Irgentwie hatte ich mir das anders vorgestellt, aber ich hatte ja noch 3 Tage.






Am zweiten Tag waren allerdings auch nicht mehr Fänge zu verzeichnen, dafür war der gefangene Hecht etwas grösser. 72 cm zeigte das Massband. Auch nicht so der Renner, aber ich hatte ja noch 2 Tage.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Der 3. Tag fing auch sehr schleppend an, kein Biss auf die Schleppruten.
Um 9:30 Uhr dann endlich ein Biss. Der Widerstand an der Rute liess dann auch etwas besseres erwarten.


 Nach 5 min hatte ich dann auch meinen ersten meter dieses Jahr im Boot, 102 cm genaugenommen. Das ging dann schon mal.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Eine halbe Stunde später wieder ein Biss auf die Schlepprute, und ein Zander von 47 cm kam ins Boot. Eigentlich nichts besonderes, aber mit Zander auf Kunsköder fangen habe ich ja immer so meine Probleme, und deswegen habe ich mich eigentlich mehr darüber gefreut als über den Meterhecht.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Am Abend konnte dann noch mein Campingnachbar Michael durch mein Guiding seinen allerersten Hecht überhaupt überlisten, 74 cm gross. Ich fing abends nichts mehr. Aber das nächste lange Wochenende ist ja schon in einer Woche.....


----------



## KHof (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Guten Abend!

Ich war jetzt drei Blinkertouren auf Hecht vollkommen erfolglos - dreimal durch einen Aussteiger Schneider. So langsam packte mich doch der Frust.
Gestern Abend wollte ich es nochmal erzwingen. Da zwischen den Krautbänken gar kein Fisch zu ärgern war versuchte ich es mal auf einem weiter draußen liegenden Dreimeterplateau mit einem auf Grund gesetzten und dann ruckartig angekurbelten Blinker.
Beim zweiten Wurf kurzer Kontaktverlust - Anhieb und hängt. Der Fisch machte eine kurze Flucht und anschließend einen auf Mehlsack. Das ist auf 50 Meter Distanz nichts ungewöhnliches. Als das FC-Vorfach langsam erschien, das Stahlvorfach nicht mehr weit war konnte ich das übliche Aufblitzen einer Hechtseite nicht erkennen. Plötzlich eine braune Schwanzflosse und eine Fettflosse!
Hoppla - ein Hecht ist das aber nicht!!!
Als ein durch Meerforellen gebranntes Kind Druck vermieden und den Fisch laufen gelassen und nach reichlich 10 Minuten gekeschert. Ergebnis: Eine Bachforelle mit 55 cm!!

....und nach dem Meterfünf neulich immer noch keinen weiteren Hecht.

Klaus


----------



## Kuschi777 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Guten Abend,

Komme gerade vom Aalfischen züruck,
Aal hab ich keinen gefangen aber dafür auf Köfi nen Zander mit 63cm.
Gewogen hab ihn nicht.
Gebissn hat er auf die Grundmontage mit Durchlaufblei.



Gruß
Flo


----------



## Dorschi (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ohne große Worte! 
Rapfen 68 auf illex Chubby


http://img100.*ih.us/img100/5677/getfile3oq1zt0.jpg


----------



## maesox (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

gooooooil!!!!!!!!! Petri zum tollen Rapfen!!!!!#6#6#6



TL maesox


----------



## Gorcky (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöner Fisch!! Petril Heil!!!#6


----------



## JohnvanJerk (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri zu den fängen.

wir waren pünklich um 0:00 am wasser, da ab ersten juni in nrw der zander wieder zu beangeln ist.

bis 3 uhr geangelt und pünklich um 5:45 zu job 

aber hat sich ja gelohnt.

Hier die Fotos:












Kostas zander mit guten 75cm. Petri Digger 








Und meiner mit knappen 70 cm !!


----------



## Veit (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Echt schöne Fische, John! Mein Petri dazu!
Ich greife nachher auch an!!! =)


----------



## honeybee (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Heute habe ich mal wieder Gelegenheit gehabt, meine Mittagspause SINNVOLL zu nutzen. 

Abgesehen hatte ich es eigentlich auf Barsch. Leider kamen wieder nur ein paar 25iger ans Licht. So richtig zufrieden war ich also nicht. 
Auf dem Weg zum Auto überlegte ich mir dann.....probierst Du es eben mal mit Gummi. Blöderweise hatte ich allerdings nur 2 Spinnerbüchsen mit. Doch dann fanden sich doch noch ein paar 8er Koyptos lose in meiner Tasche. 

Also wurde ich fix zur Bergziege und kletterte die Steilwand hinab. Als ob ich es gewusst habe, suchte ich mir einen halbwegs guten Platz um vernünftig Keschern zu können im Falle des Falles, denn eine Handlandung wäre dort nicht möglich gewesen. 

Ein paar Würfe nach Links und Rechts und schon hatte ich einen kleinen Zander am Haken von schätzungsweise 40cm. 
Schnell abgehakt und weiter gehts. Ich hatte ja noch 30 Minuten Zeit. 

4 Würfe später rappelte es dann  in der Rute. Schnell war mir klar, das es weder Hecht noch Barsch sein konnte, denn mein Gegenüber mutierte zum Kartoffelsack. 

Schnell mal noch mit einer Hand den Kescher aufgeklappt und dann war er da. Der erste Zander in der neuen Saison 2007. 

64cm.....


----------



## Drag (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war heute auch angeln von 18 Uhr bis 21 Uhr.
Es hat etwas aufgehört zu regnen und ich packte meine Sachen und fuhr los.
Angekommen hatte ich die Qual der Wahl.
So viele Angelköder aber welchen bloß?
Nunja ahbe mich für eine Hi-Lo Wobbler entschieden und arbeitete mich langsam durch meine köderkiste.
Als ich sehr viele nachläufer ahtte die ich sehen konnte. Schätze die waren so 60 cm(Hecht).
Endlich ein Biss-> Anhieb->Sitzt nicht.
Ok dachte ich mir fische ich mal weiter. So ging es etwa eine zeitlang.
Nachdem ich keine Nachläufer mehr ahtte wechselte ich auf einen Orangenen 6cm Kopyto.
Erster Wurf und siehe da ein Barsch von etwa 10 cm läuft dem hitnerher aber geschnappt hat er ihn sich nicht.
Als es immer stärker anfing zu regnen und meine Hoffnung dahinschwand packte ich meine Sachen und fuhr heim.
Aber morgen sit auch noch ein Tag ;-)


----------



## Promachos (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo!

Vorab will ich gleich sagen, dass ich keinen maßigen Raubfisch gefangen habe. Trotzdem war der Angeltrip gestern abend (18-20 h) und heute früh (6-8 h) sehr wichtig für mich, hat er mir doch interessante Einblicke und v.a. wieder Vertrauen in den Gufi gebracht.

Nachdem ich seit Herbst letzten Jahres keinerlei Fänge auf Gufi mehr zu verbuchen hatte, bin ich mir immer unsicherer geworden, ob ich alles richtig mache und ob sich in meinem Gewässer überhaupt Zander befinden, die sich mit dieser Methode fangen lassen.
Außerdem habe ich jetzt innerhalb von zwei Wochen seit Beginn der neuen Raubfischsaison sowohl mit Wobbler als auch mit Spinner Hecht und Zander, als Beifang auch mal ein Bärschchen fangen können.
Dass ich dem Angeln mit Gufi nicht völlig abgeschworen habe, ist nur den aufbauenden Beiträgen und Tipps von Veit, Holger und NorbertF (ein herzliches Dankeschön euch drei!) zu verdanken.


Gestern habe ich es zum ersten Mal seit dem Räuberstart am 16. Mai wieder mit Gufi versucht - und jeweils eine "Sternstunde"  erlebt:
Gestern fing ich insgesamt 3 Zander, weitere zwei sind mir wieder abgekommen. Heute waren es 3 Hechte und 5 Zander, dazu ein Losschüttler.
Die Bisse waren sagenhaft deutlich zu erkennen und leicht zu verwerten. Endlich weiß ich, dass ich die Technik - zumindest so einigermaßen - draufhab und dass sich mit Geduld und der richtigen, d.h. exakt auf die Verhältnisse an meinem Gewässer abgestimmten Kombination von Gufi und Kopf auch Zander an den Haken bringen lassen.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch rauskriegen, wo bzw. wann die maßigen Zander beißen|rolleyes. Deswegen gehe ich jetzt auch über Mittag nochmal los.

Übrigens: Entscheidend war gestern und heute nur die Größe des Gufis (größer als 8 cm wollten sie absolut nicht), nicht aber die Farbe (habe auf drei ganz unterschiedliche Farben gefangen: weiß+blaue Punkte, perlglitterschwarz und neon+schwarzer Rücken.
Nachdem ich auf Wobbler umgestellt hatte, ging gar nichts mehr, obwohl ich unterschiedliche Größen, Farben und Tauchtiefen durchprobiert habe. Wieder zurück auf Gufi ging das Beißen wieder munter weiter.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu den tollen Zandern....

Hier gehts erst am 15.06 los


----------



## Drag (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Netter BEricht auch ohne Fänge.
Ich gehe heute wieder am 14 Uhr ^^
Und diesmal nur mit Gummifischen.


----------



## GoldRapper (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hatte gestern auch n tollen Zander am GuFi nur leider hat er sich losgeschüttelt -.- 

naja die Stelle hab ich mir gemerkt und versuche es heute um die gleiche zeit nochmal


----------



## Veit (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gestern endlich der offizielle Start in die Zandersaison 2007! :vik:
Die Bedingungen waren etwas erschwert, da "meine" Saale noch leicht erhöhten Wasserstand hatte. Wir gingen einfach mal volles Risiko ein und versuchten dem uns noch ziemlich unbekannten Muldestausee einen Stachelritter zu entlocken.
Kumpel Benni kassierte auch bald die ersten beiden Fehlbisse. Ich sah mir seinen Gummifisch an und die Bissspur stammte eindeutig von einem Hecht. Ich hatte recht, denn kurz darauf hing der halbstarke 50er Esox. Zu Bennis Unmut, allerdings an meinem 12er Kopyto! :g Wenigstens kein Schneider, aber den wollten wir natürlich nicht.




So richtig tat sich an der Stelle nichts weiter. Da half nur ein Platzwechsel. Das Wasser war am neuen Ort nun etwas flacher und eine ausgeprägte Steinschüttung war vorhanden. Die setze sich unter Wasser fort, wie sich zeigen sollte, denn sowohl Benni als auch ich mussten bei den ersten drei Würfen den Gummifisch dem Gewässergrund schenken. Aber wozu gibts Wobbler?    Ich setzte auf den bewährten Salmo Perch in 8 cm und genauso schnell wie zuvor mein Gummifisch abgerissen war, hing nun ein 60er Zander am Haken. 




Der Fisch war auffällig fett und ein sanfter Druck auf den Leib, bestätigte meine Befürchtung. - Er war noch voller Laich. Kurios, nun hatte ich ja im Mai auch schon ein paar Zander gefangen (und natürlich zurückgesetzt), aber da war nicht einmal ein angefärbter oder augenscheinlich laichreifer Fisch dabei. Klare Sache, dass der hier gefangenen Laichfisch wieder schwimmen durfte. 
Und meine gute Tat wurde belohnt, denn nach einer weiteren Fehlattacke hing dann nochmal ein 57er Zander am Salmo Perch. 




Diesen schlanken Fisch konnte ich dann mit gutem Gewissen zum heutigen Mittagessen einladen. 
Kumpel Benni, der mit einem Salmo Minnow-Wobbler sein Glück probiert hatte, fand es heute leider irgendwie nicht.
Das änderte sich auch nicht als wur auf dem Rückweg der Saale doch nochmal einen kurzen Besuch abstatteten und auch ich es wieder war, der dann nochmal einen untermaßigen Zander auf 8er Kopyto fing.

Alles in allem für mich ein akzeptabler Start in die Zandersaison! Zwar keine Sternstunde, da an den Vortagen an der Saale durch das hohe Wasser aber nicht allzuviel ging, wars fürs Selbstvertrauen erstmal wieder ganz ok.  |rolleyes Und ne neue offenbar gute Stelle hab ich auch gleich mal entdeckt.  


Allen anderen Zanderfängern auch ein fettes Petri von mir! #6


----------



## Drag (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Toll gemacht Veit


----------



## Waagemann (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@veit,
Petri Veit is doch mal ein gelungerner Start!Hab heute aus sicherer Quelle erfahren das doch noch Zander in dem 2. Gewässer wo wir mal waren drinn sind!!!Naja versuch macht klug#6!

@all, und natürlich auch petri an die anderen:l!!!

mfg waggemann


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Veit


----------



## esox82 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri zu den tollen fängen!
der flo und ich gehen am 15 auch los,hoffentlich werdet ihr dann unsere fotos bestaunen
mfg Andy


----------



## NorbertF (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri allen Fängern und besondere Gratulation an promachos.
Wieder ein Gummiverrückter mehr 
Ich war gestern auch noch ein wenig mit dem Bellyboot beim fischen.
Nach ner Stunde konnte ich eine schöne ca. 60er Seeforelle zum Anbiss bewegen. Das erstaunliche ist sie hat auf einen HS Shad in klarglitter in fast 30 Meter Tiefe gebissen. Hat mich etwas erstaunt plötzlich ne Forelle auftauchen zu sehn 
Danach noch einen ca. 65er Hecht auf einen Turbotail Grösse D in "kaulbarsch". Der hat ein paar schöne Luftsprünge gemacht.
Kurz danach ist noch was grosses eingestiegen, aber nach wenigen Sekunden war der Kontakt weg. Beim Einholen seh ich dass der Snap voll aufgebogen war (wohl draufgebissen) und einige Stränge vom 5kg Flexonit durchtrennt waren.
Muss ein ordentlicher Brocken gewesen sein.
Ich weiss aber jetzt wo er wohnt 
Nächstesmal mit 9Kg Stahl und grösseren Snap.


----------



## JohnvanJerk (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri honeybee und veit. Schöne Fische und Fotos .


----------



## JohnvanJerk (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Na wollen wir die Zander mal nicht so in den Vordergrund rücken. 

Der hier ging auf nen fetten 20g Spinner.


----------



## Dorschi (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mal wieder ohne große Worte.
Zander 80 cm und 10 Pfund auf Kopyto 12 cm.
Die Zandersaison fängt gut an.
Zusätzlich noch 2x 45er und ein maßiger Hecht.



Ach ja Bild


http://img158.*ih.us/img158/281/img0208gs7.jpg


----------



## bassking (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu den schönen Zandern !

Um der "Zanderkirmes" am Rhein zu entkommen, bin ich zum Vereinssee gefahren- um etwas auf Barsch zu twistern.

Bis zum Dunkelwerden tat sich nichts- außer Kleinhecht...dann hatte ich einen guten biss auf den 11er Twister- es kam ein schöner Dickbarsch raus nach heftigem Drill an der feinen Rute-

gut 1 Kilo bei 45,5 cm. :l

Danach gab es noch einen weiteren Kracherbiss, den ich leider nicht haken konnte...wenn das auch ein Dickbarsch war,lag er sicher wieder bei 40++.

War schön!

Bassking.


----------



## Spezi22 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin 

War heut mal Schleppen ,aber es lief so gut wie nichts. Lag bestimmt am ostwind. Aber einen kleinen Selbstmörder konnte ich dann noch überlisten, er war 19 cm lang und hat auf einen 11 cm langen Bomber gebissen.|rolleyes

Petri


----------



## JamesFish007 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Glüchwunsch zu all euren' Fänegn


----------



## Dart (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi Dorschi
Petrie zu dem schönen Zander, und thx für das geniale Pic, einfach nur suuuper#6:vik:
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an die Fänger


----------



## eöbzander (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dickes Petri an alle!
Sagt mal gibt es hier angler die auch mit Stationärrolle jerkbaiten, oder klappt das nur mit Multi?


----------



## Dart (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schau mal, oder frrag mal, im Jerkforum nach, da bekommst du sicher ne Menge guter und netter Info's.
Das ist doch hier der Thread für Fangmeldungen
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## tr1ck3d (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri echt wunderschöne Fische, vor allem der Zander!!

Ich hab mal ne kleine frage zum Gufi-Fischen, gibts da irgendwo nen Video bei MyVideo oder so wo man mal Profis bei der Köderführung beobachten darf?

MfG


----------



## Veit (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Endlich gings heute mal wieder zum Zanderangeln an die schöne Elbe. 
Ein angenehmes, bedecktes aber trockenes Angelwetter herrschte vor und so stand einem erlebnisreichen Angeltag nichts im Wege.
Und schon nach kurzer Zeit gabs auch bereits den ersten Biss auf 8er Kopyto. Ein 60er Stachelritter kam an Land.




Kurz darauf schaut kurz Angelkumpel Marco auf einen kurzen Plausch vorbei. Leider hatte er heute keine Zeit zum Angeln, so dass ich die Zander halt erstmal noch allein fangen musste.
Kaum war er fort und ich hatte neu ausgeworfen hing auch schon ein 62er Zander am Haken.




Leider war Marco schon zu weit weg, so dass leider bloß wieder ein eher schlechtes Selbstauslöserfoto zu Stande kam, aber was solls.
Nächster Wurf - Nächster Fisch. Diesmal aber nur ein kleiner 40er.




Danach ging an der Stelle nix mehr und für mich wars das nach dem furiosen Start auch mit Zandern für heute. 
Gefangen habe ich dann aber trotzdem noch was. Relativ ufernah gabs in einer Buhne einen deutlichen Biss und der Anhieb saß. Zunächst glaubte ich an einen großen Zander aufgrund der heftigen Stöße am anderen Ende, aber irgendwie fühlte sich das komisch an. Ein halbstarker Wels etwa? Als der Fisch endlich an der Oberfläche auftauchte, wollte ich meinen Augen nicht trauen. Es war ein strammer Aal!!! Und der Haken des 8er Kopytos saß doch wirklich perfekt im Maul des genau 80 cm langen Schleichers.




Ein Rätsel, wie ein Aal, der doch eigentlich bei der Nahrungssuche nur seinem Geruch nach geht, auf einen Gummifisch, der höchstens nach Weichmacher stinkt, beißen kann. Wie dem auch sei, diesen Fang werde ich auf jeden Fall mein Leben lang nicht vergessen.
Bald darauf traf ich mich mit meinem Angelkumpel Andre, im Board besser bekannt als Angelmummi. Schon lange hatte ich ihm eine gemeinsame Zandertour versprochen und heute konnte ich dies endlich einlösen. Nachdem wir zunächst zwei Stellen erfolglos abgesponnen hatten, lotste ich meinen Angelkollegen zum nächsten Spot. Hier konnte Andre auf einen 8er Kopyto in meiner Lieblingselbfarbe "perlweiß-kristall-glitter", den ich ihm geschenkt hatte, einen knapp 30 cm langen Barsch fangen. Doch heute traf der altbekannte Spruch mit dem Ar... mal nicht zu. Kurz nachdem ich auch noch ein Bärschlein auf Rapala Jointed Shad Rap gefangen hatte, bekam Andre am Fuße einer Spundwand wieder einen Biss auf den Kopyto. Bis heute hatte Andre noch nie einen maßigen Zander, geschweige denn einen Zander auf Gummifisch gefangen. Doch was da an seiner Exori-Rute hing, die er bei unserem "Rund um Magdeburg"-Barschcup im letzten Jahr gewonnen hatte, musste doch ein Zander sein. Und dann tauchte tatsächlich ein traumhafter Stachelritter an der Oberfläche auf. Mein Puls raste mindestens genauso schnell wie der von Andre, wünschte ich ihm doch von ganzem Herzen, dass er diesen Fisch landen könnte. Mit einer beherzten Handlandung konnte ich dem Treiben dann ein Ende setzen. Der glückliche Fänger war megahappy und mir ging es nicht anders. Ein fettes 77er Glasauge ist schließlich mehr als ein gelungener Einstand in die Welt des Zanderangelns. Petri Heil!!!




Es hat für Elbverhältnisse ziemlich schlecht gebissen heute, wir hatten beide keinen einzigen eindeutigen Fehlbiss oder Drillaussteiger. Aber wir haben aus den gegebenen Chancen das Maximum rausgeholt und haben zwei außergewöhnliche Fische gelandet.
So wars alles in allem vorallem für Angelmummi, aber auch für mich ein Super-Angeltag an der Elbe. Der Nächste folgt hoffentlich bald! #6


----------



## The Driver (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Aal auf Gummi? ist neulich hier bei uns in der gegend auch jemanden passiert. scheint öfters vorzukommen als man glaubt....


----------



## maesox (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein riesen Petri an alle Fänger!!!!!! Einfach herrlich,die ganzen,schönen Fangbilder anzuschauen!!!#6#6#6#6

Muß da ganz arg aufpassen,daß ich nicht in "Selbsmitleid" verfalle,da bei mir zur Zeit echt ebbe herscht#c:c,ausgenommen der paar halbstarken Hechte!!


Naja,am Mittwoch gehts erstmal an den Bayrischen Walchensee zum Südtreffen des DHC.Vielleicht läuft da ja mehr



TL maesox


----------



## Mike85 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Letzten Samstag an der Lippe gabs leider nur einen 62er....

bis auf ein paar Nachläufer von Barsch und Hecht kam sonst nix...hat auch geregnet wie sau....:q 

gefangen auf Abu Hi-Lo in Firetiger


----------



## c-laui (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi.
War am Samstag an der Elbe. Konnte zwei schöne Zander (72cm und 65cm) überlisten.
War ein sehr herrlicher Tag.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## tr1ck3d (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöner Fisch!

Petri


----------



## bassking (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petrie zu Euren schönen Fängen ! #6 
Veit- Gratulation Deinem Angelfreund zum Klopperzander und Dir zum super Raubaal- schön geschrieben, die Fanggeschichte ! 


Bassking.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an die Fänger!!!


----------



## Chris7 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war am Freitag und gestern mit Gummi am Rhein bei Neuss unterwegs. Freitag 4 untermaßige Zander, gestern 9 Zander, von denen 2/3 der Rubrik "Joungsters" zugeschrieben werden muß. Die anderen drei dürften knapp unter der 60er Marke gelegen haben. Die Angelplatzwahl gestaltet sich zur Zeit, aufgrund des hohen Pegelstandes, als etwas schwierig bzw. eingeschränkt. Die vielen Strudel und das Kehrwasser machen die Köderführung nicht gerade zum Kinderspiel.


----------



## Huchenfreak (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Glückwunsch an alle Fänger!
@Veit: Du wirst mir langsam unheimlich  super Fische!


----------



## Sickly (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wir waren am Wochenende 2 Tage am Bodden vor Schaprode unterwegs. Windstärke 4 bis 6, Regen und Sonne. Die Bedingungen waren schon etwas grenzwertig, aber es war ein tolles Angeln. Mit 4 Leuten konnten wir 15 Hechte und 3 Barsche fangen. Ich konnte meinen bisher größten Hecht von 101 cm landen und einen 40 Barsch dazu. Gebissen haben sie nur auf blinkesdes Silber (meist Efzettblinker) Gufis und Jerks zogen nicht.
Danke an Gerald unseren Guide, kann ich jedem empfehlen der ein tolles Guiding will ohne die horenden Preise der renomierten Anbierter zu zahlen.
Der Bodden vor Schaprode ist immer wieder einen Reise in den Norden wert!!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen#6


----------



## vakiLL (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So muss mich auch mal wieder zum Wort melden hab Samstag nen 90 cm Hecht mit nem großen Turbotail gefangen Gewässer war mal wieder die Oder ! wie beim letzten mal Bilder folgen!


----------



## J-son (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin,

und Petri für die schönen Fische!!:l
Hab' mich heut morgen um 3:30 Uhr aus der Kiste gequält um den Tag mit einer kleinen Radtour zu beginnen.
Diesmal wollte ich eine Zebco Rhino ausprobieren, die schon seit 2 Jahren unbenutzt bei mir rumstand...und das war auch gut so!
Dieses blöde Schwabbelteil (WG 40-80g) macht eine Bisserkennung in verkrauteten Gewässern nahezu unmöglich, und wenn man dann doch mal eine Attacke eindeutig erkannt hat, kommt der Anhieb nicht durch.:r
Nach 2 Stunden war ich eigentlich nur noch am Wasser damit sich die Radtour gelohnt hat, und war ob mehrerer Fehlbisse schon ziemlich sauer.
Aber zum Abschluss hat sich doch noch ein feister 80er Hecht erbarmt zuzubeissen, und auch der Anhieb sass.
Gefallen fand der schön gezeichnete Fisch an einem 10er Jenzi-Shad in rot/weiss, der auf einem 15g-Jig extrem langsam durch das zur Zeit sehr trübe Rheinwasser geführt wurde.

Fazit: einer von vier Hechten gehakt, und die Zebco zum Aalangeln ausrangiert.

GRZ:
J@Y

PS: ich weiss, ich werd nie ein berühmter Fotograf...#c


----------



## Naglfar (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Servus!

Gestern war es soweit! Mein erster Waller. Um 21:30Uhr hatte ich den Biss und konnte nach 20min einen 130cm Waller landen. Ich habe nun 1,5 Jahre immer wieder probiert einen dieser Giganten zu erwischen. Leider ist an diesem Gewässer werder Köfi noch Nachtangeln erlaubt. Sobald es dämmert und die Straßenlaternen an sind, muß man aufhören. 
Egal, meine 3 (nur 3!) mit Luft aufgepumpten Tauwürmer, auf Grund konnten den Waller verführen.

Der Kerl hatte jedoch nix im Magen und war eher sportlich schlank, da er nur 26Pfund auf die Waage brachte.

Leider sind die Fotos nix geworden. DigiCam defekt! Handy musste herhalten.



Gruß,
Naglfar


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

dickes petri!!!! waller sind einfach geniale fische!!!


----------



## Veit (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Die Welse scheinen richtig bissig zu sein (Fettes Petri @ Naglfar!!!!!!!).
Habe eben einen Anruf von meinem vor Glück total aufgelösten Angelfreund Benni bekommen. Nachdem er gestern bereits einen 60er Hecht in der Saale gefangen hat (ich bloß nen fetten Döbel), konnte er eben erst einen 53er Zander und dann einen 1,35 m langen Wels aus unserem Hausfluss ziehen. Schade, dass ich euch keine Fotos präsentieren kann. Find ich richtig cool, war nämlich sein erster großer Wels und sein erster maßiger Zander. Gefangen hat er die Fische alle auf verschiedenen Salmo-Wobbler. 
Wir gehen heute abend nochmal gemeinsam los, vielleicht kann ich mir dann ja auch noch ein Stück vom Kuchen abschneiden.


----------



## Dorschi (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mal wieder ohne große Worte 
netter 60er konnte dem Kopyto nicht wiederstehen


http://img254.*ih.us/img254/4058/img0212bx6.jpg


----------



## Drag (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Komme gerade vom Kiefweiher.
War etwa 2 Stundend ort Spinnfischen.
hatte zahlreiche Attacken auf meinen Kopyto in Orange/gelb und auf einen Sandra in gelb.
Leider hing wieder nichts und ich bin sauer nach hause gefahren.
Keine Ahnung an was es liegt.
Meine Daiwa Tornado wird wohl nicht schuld sein auch meine Rolle bestimmt nicht.
Bisse habe ich ja aber keiner Hängt.
Meine ganzen Guffis sind zerflettert. Aber immer nur kurz vor dem Haken


----------



## grintz (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Servus !
 Petri an alle Fänger !

@ Drag : Deiner Aussage nach, haben die Hechte oder auch Zander den Gufi nicht richtig genommen...
Die Lösung wäre zum Beispiel eine Stingermontage mit nem Drilling !
Oder versuchs mal mit nem Gufi oder Twister, der ne Idee kleiner ist als die, auf die du die Fehlbisse hast !

so long


----------



## Promachos (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo
und zunächst mal "Petri" allen Fängern!

Nach der Untermaßigen-Orgie von Freitag und Samstag (4 Hechte bis 52cm, 11 Zander bis 48cm) und einer Nullnummer am Sonntag ging mir nun endlich mal wieder ein maßiger Fisch an den Haken.
Der Biss direkt vor meinen Füßen an einer ansteigenden Steinschüttung kam sehr überraschend. Er blieb zunächst am Grund und versuchte, Richtung Kanalmitte zu flüchten. Dabei hat er ein ganz nettes Spektakel mit Kopfstößen und Fluchtversuchen veranstaltet. Als sich dann ein gut genährter 63er Hecht zeigte, war ich zunächst fast etwas enttäuscht, denn ich hatte mit einem hübschen Zander gerechnet.
Gebissen hat er auf 8er Kopyto an 10gr Bananenkopf - und so sah er aus:
http://img529.*ih.us/img529/284/hecht040607rw6.jpg

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Stachelfrosch1 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Tach alle zusammen.

Konnte eben meinen ersten Waller mit feinem Gerät verhaften. Nach einem 20 min Drill konnte ich mit dem Wallergriff einen 1,64m großen Waller landen.:vik:
Kurzer Fototermin mit mir und ab zurück ins kühle Nass.http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=62248&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1181131675


----------



## Veit (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Auch an dieser Stelle nochmal Petri zum geilen Wels! Da haste echt ne Marke gesetzt! #6


----------



## J-son (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zum Wels, dickes Ding, das!!!

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## moped (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Servus beieinander,

ich hab in den "Salzburger Nachrichten" folgenden Bericht gefunden, betrifft zwar (leider) keinen von meinen Fängen, interessiert Euch vielleicht trotzdem!




Sorry für das beschissene Foto, aber ich besitz keinen Scanner!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo moped!

Danke für das schöne Bild! #6 
Endlich mal ein kräftig proportinierter Hecht in guter Kondition, und das Masseverhältnis zur Länge ist auch ein anderes als üblich.

Ich habe sowas ab dieser Kategorie, allerdings noch zusätzlich mit einem ordentlichen dicken Laichbauch dazu, dafür etwas kürzer aber nicht kleiner, am 13.01. dieses Jahres gefangen und bin dabei mangels jeder erreichbarer Kamera ohne Foto geblieben. :c :c 
So ein einigermaßen passendes Bildchen suche ich daher schon länger.

Welches Datum der Zeitung, von heute?


----------



## zander55 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Stachelfrosch1, sehr geiler Fisch, super!

Der Zander ist bei uns jetzt schon fast eine Woche wieder offen und ich war jeden Abend am Rhein ein paar Stunden Spinnfischen. Das Wasser steht zwar noch ziemlich hoch aber mann kann schon sehr gut fischen. Insgesamt konnte ich 21 Zander verhaften, 3 davon über 60 cm und der größte 71 cm.


----------



## Blackfoot (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War gestern mit mein Angelkumpel Gerald unterwegs.
Konnte mein ersten Zander verhaften von ca. 60 cm.
Natürlich hatte Gerald,absoluter Hechtfan,mehr Erfolg.
2 Zander und zum Schluss noch ein Hecht von 87 cm.

Gruss Tommy!|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

MoinMoin!

Gestern Abend haben die Barsche die Brut bis aufs Land 
gejagt und Ihr könnt Euch bestimmt vorstellen wer 
seine Köder dazwischen gehalten hat 

Konnte 5 schöne Barsche mit der Fliege 
und 6 mit der Spinnrute (Spinner & 5er Gufi) überlisten.

Mein Kumpel kam auf ungefähr die selbe Anzahl, er 
hat irgendwann die Übersicht verlohren. :q

Fotos machen hab ich leider vergessen und es 
war nach dem Abhaken auch nicht mehr möglich


----------



## darksnake (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war auch mal wieder die rute schwingen und konnte direkt beim 3. oder 4. Wurf das Kerlchen hier erbeuten war nen ganzes stück über 45cm  beim ausnehmen habe ich noch 2 (20cm) Rotaugen gefunden... Gebissen hat er um 5 Uhr morgens auf einen illex Wobbler!|wavey:


----------



## zander55 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute wieder am Rhein, ein paar Buhnen abklappern.
Zwei Zander von 57 cm und ca.35 sowie einen kleinen Barsch konnte ich verhaften. Köder waren Kopytos und Sandras in 12 cm.


----------



## ChrisHH (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Konnte heut 7 Zander erwischen, davon 6 aus der Kinderstube und einen schönen 67er - siehe hier:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1620989&postcount=10504


----------



## Drag (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Eine Frage an die Zanderfänger.
Um wie viel Uhr geht ihr los und wie lange bleibt ihr da.
Bei der Hitze bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es sich lohnt zu gehen.


----------



## ChrisHH (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute 5 Stunden über Mittag, aber bei uns wird die Beißzeit der Zander von der Tide beeinflusst mehr als von der Tageszeit, denke in der Regel bringen sonst die späten oder frühen Stunden mehr aber Versuch macht klug


----------



## Angler-NRW (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hey #h,

Ansitz auf Zander machen wir immer abends und nachts. Hatten aber vor ein paar Wochen 2 schöne (8 und 9 Pfund) um 13 und 13:30 Uhr in der prallen Mittagshitze :m.

Ein Kumpel hatte letzte Woche einen Zander von 10 Pfund um 18 Uhr. Ich rede hier aber nur von einem Baggersee.

MFG Basti


----------



## tr1ck3d (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hab noch ein Bild von meinem Handy gefunden, ein schöner Hecht knapp unter 60cm.





Sagtma wie fischt ihr am besten gezielt auf Barsch?


----------



## Cloud (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



tr1ck3d schrieb:


> Hab noch ein Bild von meinem Handy gefunden, ein schöner Hecht knapp unter 60cm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mit nem 2er Spinner (Rot+Silber) (Mepps + colonell z)


----------



## tr1ck3d (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schnell durchs Mittelwasser oder wie?


----------



## Cloud (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nutze meist den Colonell Z Gr 2 und der geht eigentlich sehr gut...Hat nen silbernes Spinnerblatt mit nen paar roten Punkten drauf.
Wenn du zuviel Bisse von Kleinbarschen bekommen solltest, dann kannste ruhig mal 1-2 Größen größer ausprobieren.
Lege mich bei der Höhe nicht unbedingt richtig feste aber meist konzentriere ich mich auf die tieferen Bereiche (vom Mittelwasser bis knapp über dem Boden).
Bei der Einholgeschwindigkeit habe ich oft die besten Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn ich den Spinner so langsam führe wie es geht. Musst du aber ausprobieren, da ich auch auf schnellen Spinnern schon gefangen habe.


----------



## ChrisHH (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@cloud
nix für ungut, aber guckt nicht nen Gufi aus dem Maul von tr1ck3d?


----------



## Cloud (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hä? ja und? was willst du mir damit sagen?
lies mal bitte was er gefragt hat...

und nein der gufi guckt nicht aus dem maul von tr1ck3d sondern aus seinem hecht


----------



## ChrisHH (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Cloud schrieb:


> und nein der gufi guckt nicht aus dem maul von tr1ck3d sondern aus seinem hecht


:q#6
Guter Punkt

Meinte: Du *zitierst sein Bild* und schreibst drunter: mit Spinner? obwohl aus dem Hechtmaul nen Gufi hängt...
Hab erst jetzt gemerkt, dass darunter noch ne Frage stand - sorry


----------



## worker_one (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri allen Fängern! Schöne Fische...#6

@chrisHH
Ich habs für dich nochmal vergrössert!:q


tr1ck3d schrieb:


> Hab noch ein Bild von meinem Handy gefunden, ein schöner Hecht knapp unter 60cm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisHH (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hab's wohl an den Augen - die andere Schriftart nicht wahrgenommen... aber kurz vor deinem Post noch bemerkt...Nochmal sorry


----------



## Chris7 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> Hab's wohl an den Augen - die andere Schriftart nicht wahrgenommen... aber kurz vor deinem Post noch bemerkt...Nochmal sorry




Das scheint am Namen zu liegen... ich hatte die Frage auch nicht gesehen... #d  und mich zuerst über die Antwort von Björn gewundert... :q


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Servus,
war gestern mal auf Zander los und konnte einen 60er landen.
Köder war ein Rotauge an der Posenmontage... Köder lag auf Grund.

Wäre schon beinahe verzweifelt... meine Kumpels haben dieses Jahr alle schon ihre ersten Zander erwischt und bei mir ging einfach überhaupt gar nix.


----------



## Cloud (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Chris7 schrieb:


> Das scheint am Namen zu liegen... ich hatte die Frage auch nicht gesehen... #d  und mich zuerst über die Antwort von Björn gewundert... :q



:q:q:q
Man sollte im Leben immer das Kleingedruckte lesen |uhoh: :q


----------



## Cloud (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Servus,
> war gestern mal auf Zander los und konnte einen 60er landen.
> Köder war ein Rotauge an der Posenmontage... Köder lag auf Grund.
> 
> Wäre schon beinahe verzweifelt... meine Kumpels haben dieses Jahr alle schon ihre ersten Zander erwischt und bei mir ging einfach überhaupt gar nix.



Petri zu deinem ersten Zander 2007#6.
Mein erster in diesem Jahr lässt noch auf sich warten und ich bringe das Pech sogar mit mir mit (nich wahr, Christian :q ?)
Da hat man ne super angefangene Zandersaison 07, kaum bin ich dabei und die Fische wollen die Gummis net mehr


----------



## J-son (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Servus,

leider habe ich in den letzten Tagen nicht immer Webzugang, deshalb der Fisch von gestern erst heute:
55 cm auf meinen diesjährigen Erfolgsköder, einen weiss/gelben 10er Jenzi-Shad, gefangen im Flachwasser bei Breisach.
Hatte bis jetzt NUR auf die Jenzi-Shads Bisse, obwohl ich auch Storm, Attractor u.a. fische.

GRZ:
J@Y

PS: beim Shooting war wohl die Linse etwas verhechtschleimt, sorry.


----------



## Veit (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage!

Bei mir lief es echt mies in den vergangenen Tagen an der Saale.   
Selbst die allgegenwärtigen Döbel haben nicht gut gebissen.  
Gestern abend endlich mal wieder ein kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer. Trotz großer Hitze und Sonnenschein gingen überraschenderweise 2 Hechte an den Haken.
Erst dieser 53er auf Bomber-Wobbler.





Und dann noch ein 60er auf Attractor-Shad Größe E.




Heute morgen starte ich noch einen Versuch und dabei hat es auf 8er Kopyto dann zwar mehrere Bisse gegeben, doch ich konnte nahezu kein Kapital draus schlagen. Zwei Drillaussteiger gabs und ein 30er Hechtlein trat den kurzen Landgang an.


----------



## Cloud (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Heute morgen starte*te* ich noch einen Versuch und dabei hat es auf 8er Kopyto dann zwar mehrere Bisse gegeben, doch ich konnte nahezu kein Kapital draus schlagen. Zwei Drillaussteiger gabs und ein 30er Hechtlein trat den kurzen Landgang an.




Petri zu den Hechten Veit.
Hatte heute morgen auch das Vergnügen nen 53er ausm Rhein zu ziehen mit nem Prologic Gufi :vik:. Desweiteren wurde ein Zander von Chris7 gefangen. #6


----------



## Veit (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Bin gestern abend auf ner Party gewesen und da ich danach noch nicht so richtig müde und halbwegs nüchtern war, bin ich nochmal schnell ein Stündchen an die Saale gefahren.
Mit einen flachlaufenden Salmo Perch-Wobbler wollte ich eigentlich einen Zander angeln, stattdessen schnappte neben zwei dicken Döbeln dieser starke Silberbarren von 72 cm zu.




Auch gut, war nämlich mein erster in diesem Jahr. 
Der Drill war allerdings eine echte Enttäuschung. Ein paar kurze Schüttler und dann glitt der Rapfen widerstandslos über die Wasseroberfläche direkt in meine Hand. Nach dem Fotoshooting durfte er wieder schwimmen und ich konnte den Heimweg antreten.


----------



## polli (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War Gestern unterwegs.

Nach einigen Fehlbissen (darunter sicher auch ein "besserer" Zander), und einem "Fragmichwas"-Drill mit sehr kurzem Sichtkontakt (evtl Wels), konnte ich dann wenigstens einen 47er Döbel landen....
Der Biß war allerdings ein richtiger Hammer.

Insgesamt hatte ich 7-8 Kontakte, und konnte nur einen in Fisch umsetzen....#c#c#q


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Servus Veit!

Das mit dem Rapfendrill kommt mir so bekannt vor. Ich weiß nicht, warum immer gesagt wird, die Rapfen seien starke Kämpfer. Ich habe schon einige um die 70cm gefangen, aber der Drill war immer ziemlich lasch.
Der kämpft ja jeder Zander mehr... 

Trotzdem dickes Petri!


----------



## lemure muik (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

huhu ..

wo ihr es grad erwähnt, der 47 zander heut morgen hat sich mehr gewehrt als der etwas größere rapfen *denk* heisst es auch nich immer das wenn man rapfen fangen will, das der köder schnell geführt werden soll?? meiner hat bei langsamer köderführung gebissen.

de grübelnde muik


----------



## JamesFish007 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gestern Nacht 3Forellen..mfG Jochen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich melde mich dann mal auch aus dem Wochenende zurück.
Nachdem es mit ziemlich viel Kleinfisch anfing:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ging es dann mit dem 111 cm Hecht weiter...








und endete dann wieder klein...


----------



## Drag (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Tolle Fänge und tolle Fotos.


----------



## Cloud (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöner Hecht Tommi :k.
Scheint ja ein klasse Tag gewesen zu sein #6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Cloud schrieb:


> Schöner Hecht Tommi :k.
> Scheint ja ein klasse Tag gewesen zu sein #6


Danke, aber ehrlich gesagt waren es drei Tage |rolleyes.
War sehr schleppend das Schleppen....:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Besser drei Tage mit Fisch als drei ohne - noch dazu wenn so ein Brocken dabei ist.

Also Glückwunsch!


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

moin.

erster walleransitz 2007. bei mir gar nix. kumpel hatte ständig seltsame zupfe, irgendwann entnervt angeschlagen. wir rechneten beide mit einem halbstarken zander, der sich den 20 er köfi reindrückt. umso größer das erstaunen, als ein 38 cm wels zum vorschein kam!!! allerdings von außen gehakt. von der bauchform des welsleins her hat das rotauge doch nicht reingepasst. hätte sicher ulkig ausgesehen. so hat ihn der große einzelhaken an der flosse erwischt, während er den köfi ablutschte


----------



## NorbertF (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Respekt Tommi! Schönes Ding und die Fotos sind auch super.
Petri!
Bei mir war die letzten Tage bissl Fang-Ebbe aber heute konnte ich mal wieder nen besseren Zander (ca. 60) vom Bellyboot aus im Altrhein fangen. Mir stinkt nur dass ich das Foto machen nicht hinkrieg vom Belly aus. Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp?


Ich habe auch das das Problem, das ich auch meistens alleine auf demBoot bin.
Und mit Selbstauslöser ist das auch immer so eine sache.
Also habe ich mir bei ebay eine relativ alte Digicam für 35 Euro gekauft, wichtig war nur, das sie einen Fernauslöser hat (kein Selbstauslöser). Dann habe ich mir eine Stativhalterung gegossen, die genau in mein Getränkehalter am Bug passt.
Die Fernbedienung hängt dann um meinem Hals....
Wie man das allerdings auf dem Bellyboat relisiert,müsste man überlegen.Vieleicht mit einem Ausleger....


----------



## Veit (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Erstmal Glückwunsch @ Tommi zu den insgesamt guten Fänge vorallem aber dem Großhecht! :m

Bei mir sah alles danach aus als ob es eine zanderfreie Woche bleiben sollte und dass mich sowas wurmt ist ja wohl klar. 
Und auch gestern abend hatte ich an der Saale zwar ein paar Döbel auf Rasselwobbler geangelt, auf Gummi gabs aber keinen einzigen Biss. Als packte ich die letzte Chance beim Schopfe und wechselte auf die Zandergeheimwaffe - den 8 cm Salmo Perch-Wobbler. Wurf um Wurf blieb ohne Biss, dann auf einmal aber ein kurzer Zupfer. Das konnte kein Grundkontakt sein! Und zwei Sekunden später rummste es dann richtig. Es folgte ein eher unspektakulärer Drill, aber dann kam mein bisher größter Zander im Jahr 2007. Ein zwar recht blasser, aber dafür dicker und langer Fisch von 78 cm. Darauf wartet man doch gerne geduldig!!! :vik:


----------



## Hefti (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moinsen
Erstmal dickes Petri an alle Fänger.

@veit
Machst du eigentlich auch noch was anderes außer Angeln? 
Schon hart, hier immer wieder deine Fänge zu bestaunen und selbst nicht loskommen. Auf jeden Fall nen dicken Respekt.
Kann es kaum abwarten, dass die Semesterferien beginnen.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## The Driver (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Sooo... kann endlich die erste richtige Schlange 2007 vorzeigen:
2,5 Pfd. 85cm und sowas von fett. hat nachts auch die hecht-angel gebissen im freiwasser auf ein für aal riesiges rotauge! im kescher hat er dann mit dem guten VMC drilling kurzen prozess gemacht. aufgebogen wie ne büroklammer!


----------



## Cloud (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Veit dir mal wieder Petri zu diesem tollen Fang :k, echt schöner Zander #6

@The Driver:
Auch dir fettes Petri, schöne Schlange #r
Was heisst denn "auf ein für aal riesiges rotauge" ?
Wie riesig war denn das Rotauge  ?


----------



## The Driver (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

siehst du die beule am bauch des aals? ein ca. 15cm langes rotauge hätt ich nie für aal verwendet!


----------



## Promachos (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@all

Petri allen Fängern der letzten Tage, besonders dem des 111er Hechts.

@Veit

Glückwunsch zu diesem Prachtzander. Geduld wird halt doch (meistens) belohnt.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Hecht-Hirte (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Veit

Sag mal, in welcher Version fischt du den Salmo Perch?

Habe mal geschaut und es gibt ihn in drei Varianten.
Welche von denen ist nun dein Favorit?

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Veit (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Hecht-Hirte: Den Flachlaufenden und den Mitteltieflaufenden. Beide in 8 cm. Der Zander von gestern ging auf den mitteltieflaufenden, der Rapfen am Morgen hingegen auf den Flachläufer. Am liebsten fische ich das Barschdekor, RedHead ist bei trübem Wasser aber auch ein echter Bringer.


----------



## tr1ck3d (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wo gibts die Wobbler zu kaufen?


----------



## fantazia (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri an alle fänger.schöner zander veit#6.


war heute nacht zum karpfen und aal angeln los.ich legte meine mit 4 maiskörner bestückte posenrute aus hielt die rute unter wasser und machte paar schnelle kurbelumdrehungen um die schnur unter wasser zu ziehen.dann legte ich die rute ab und löste die bremse bisschen damit sie nich vom steg gerissen wird wenn ich nen biss verpenne.plötzlich spannte sich die schnur und und ich schlug schnell an.was war das dachte ich mir.nen karpfen?direkt nachm auswerfen?die rute bog sich im halbkreis und ich spürte schläge wie ich sie lange nich mehr hatte.nach kurzer zeit war das spiel vorbei und der fisch ab.sofort war mir klar das muss nen hecht gewesen sein.nachm einkubel bestätigte sich das auch und am vorfach hing kein haken mehr.so wie der druck gemacht hat war mir sofort klar das das nen dicker gewesen sein muss der sicher nen meter gehabt haben könnte.********.........|evil:.sollte man dort auf karpfen bald evt mit stahl angeln?is das dritte mal dieses jahr das nen hecht auf mais gebissen hat.der eine biss auf nen liegendes maiskorn an der winkelpicker und konnte gelandet werden.der andere biss beim kollegen beim einholen und biss ihm ebenfalls das vorfach durch.naja die nacht passierte dann nich viel.konnte nur einen kleinen brassen fangen.aber von aalen und karpfen nix zu sehen.morgends beschloss ich nochmal bissle mit der spinnrute zu fischen.und nach wenigen würfen merkte ich schläge in der rute.zum vorschein kahm ein zander.mein erster dieses jahr.also war der tag doch noch gerettet und ich konnte beruhigt schlafen gehen |supergri.


http://img160.*ih.us/img160/2319/imgp0104ss2.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Haaalloo:
Hier Fangmeldungsthread - für alles rund ums Gerät/Köder gibts doch genügend andere Threads.

Bitte wieder mehr OnTopic posten hier.....


----------



## fantazia (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



The Driver schrieb:


> Sooo... kann endlich die erste richtige Schlange 2007 vorzeigen:
> 2,5 Pfd. 85cm und sowas von fett. hat nachts auch die hecht-angel gebissen im freiwasser auf ein für aal riesiges rotauge! im kescher hat er dann mit dem guten VMC drilling kurzen prozess gemacht. aufgebogen wie ne büroklammer!


petri#h.ging das bild nich noch grösser:q?die armen 56k user.


----------



## zole (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fantazia schrieb:


> petri#h.ging das bild nich noch grösser:q?die armen 56k user.




die gibt es noch?:vik:


----------



## JamesFish007 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an allöö..


----------



## ChrisHH (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute morgen los und konnte einige Zander verhaften u.a. einen 63er und einen 61er siehe hier
:vik:


----------



## Drag (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Tolle Fische.
Eine Blue Arc ist das da bei dir?


----------



## ChrisHH (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Na quasi ja - ist ne Ryobi Applause - mal günstig ersteigert - mit Versand für unter 40:vik: Da kann man nichts falsch machen... Auch ohne Wormshaft super Schnurablage
Meine Red Arc ist aber auch im Einsatz:l


----------



## Matze- (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

so auf das anliegen von tommi werde ich wohl nun eingehen und meine raubfische der letzten angeltage posten hoffe euch gefallen die bilder und  die "berichte".|rolleyes
also letzte woche ein hecht von 72cm der hat auf den savagear 4play gebissen und gekämpft hatter ohne ende :m
mehrere sprünge und ein paar stramme fluchten später konnte ich ihn landen ^^ 
http://img502.*ih.us/my.php?image=pict0139yl8.jpg
so weiter dieses wochenende waren ak und ich wieder unterwegs auf dem wasser und peng die rute war krumm nach einem knackigen drill war auch dieser hecht bereit für eine kurze fotosession |supergrihttp://img71.*ih.us/my.php?image=pict0150nq6.jpg
nach dem angeltag hatte ich aber leider einen dermaßen roten rücken der einen gekochten hummer hätte neidisch machen können #c --> hab vergessen mich einzucremen.
so mussten die nächsten beiden tage trotz herrlichem sonneschein hemden auf den körper bevor ich mich noch ganz auflöse und meine haut abfällt die brennt immernoch #q
aber gelohnt hat es sich ^^
an dem tag hat sich ak mit dem drilling und dem hecht eingelassen resultat: haken ganz durch den finger und ein hecht der schadenfreude hatte |uhoh: 
so also nächster tag ab aufs wasser und peng nach 20 minuten war da was am haken aber undefinierbar sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt.
kurz gezappelt am anderen ende und dann nichts mehr 
da dachte ich es wäre kraut aber dann kurz vorm boot bam bam bam ging die randale wieder los oha wie geht der denn ab hat wohl pauer der bursche!
und siehe da ein 70er zander erblickte uns mit seinen glasaugen so kam mein erster zander in meine hände 
http://img513.*ih.us/my.php?image=pict0170jpg1fc0.jpg
und weiter ging es  leider noch einen aussteiger direkt am boot wegen unqualifizeirten umgang mit dem bogagrip meinerseits #q#q#q ca 70-75cm hatter der schönes video war es trotzdem besonders nach eminer reaktion auf den flüchtenden hecht ^^  naja da hat er wohl gewonnen 
so nächster tag wieder raus und zack hing ein prächtiges kerlchen am anderen ende und kämpfte wie ein bär mehrer sprünge und eine dusche durch seine schwanzflosse später ein toller hecht in meinen händen 86cm misst er http://img338.*ih.us/my.php?image=pict0180yx0.jpg
und so war es ein schöner abschluss dieses wochendes tommi hatte ja auch erfolg mit seiner schönen hechtdame die wir live erleben konnten #6 ich denke mal dass ak auch seine fotos reinstellen wird und von seinem kapmf mit dem drilling berichten wird :O 
aber er war auch erfolgreich#6
also denn petri an alle


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöner Bericht, und schöne Fotos Matze.#6
Und natürlich auch mein herzlichstes Petri an alle anderen Fänger.


----------



## AK_894 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So weil ja mein Angelkollege Matze sein Bericht schon geschrieben hat kommt jetzt auch meiner.

Der Erste tag war da, und es ging aufs Wasser . Nach kurzer zeit bis auch der erste Hecht zwar nicht bei mir, sondern bei Angelkollege  Matze! ok der Drill, war vorbei und ich Kescherte  den Bursche .
Es war geschafft und er lag im Boot, aber die Drillinge vom Wobbler hatten sich im Kescher verharkt. Also griff ich hinein um sie los zu machen, und auf einmal Baaaammmm! Und ich verspürte ein stechenden Schmerzt, der Drilling vom Wobbler hatte sich durch meinen  Finger gebohrt, und kuckte auf der anderen seihte wider raus! Und weil es ja noch nicht schlimm genug war Zappelte der Hecht auf einmal noch mal richtig rum, und Riss mir den Drilling wider aus dem Finger.
Das war so ein Schmerzt, das ich beim Geschen so laut geschrieen habe, das es wohl auch noch in Deutschland zu Hören wah!. Ein Schmerzt den ich keinen Wünsch!!! Aber naja jetzt mal wider weiter mit dem wesentlichen.
Also der Hecht wurde Fotografiert, und weiter ging’s
Es verging viel zeiht, und ich dachte schon ich würde als Schneider, nach Hause kommen. Bis auf einmal meine Rute Knallte, und Bam Fisch on ein schöner Drill viele Sprünge, und es kam ein 85cm Hecht zum Vorschein. 
http://img46.*ih.us/img46/9324/pict0147wh1.jpg
Und mein Blutender und Schmerzender Finger war vergessen. An diesen Tag Fing ich leider nix mehr, nur noch einen  Sonnenbrand auf meine Oberschenkel.
Der Zweite Tag begann und Matze zog nach den ersten 20 Minuten, ein schönen Zander und im laufe des Tages Noch ein Schönen Hecht, der aber leider beim Lande versuch wider abgesprungen ist. Ich blieb leider an den Tag Schneider.
Also kam auch schon der Dritte Tag! Der mir Nach knappen 30 oder auch 45 Minuten schleppen, meinen Ersten 52cm Zander Brachte. Die Rute Knallte und der anschlage kam sofort, aber was war das, ich sagte nur noch zu Matze Sch***** weg! Oder es war nur Kraut! Bis auf einmal, 2 Meter vorm Boot wider widerstand! da ist doch noch was Dran und da War er mein Erster Zander. 
http://img46.*ih.us/img46/865/pict0175zc8.jpg
Die Letzten Tage verliefen leider nicht so gut für mich ich hatte nur noch ein ca 90cm Hecht der mir aber Kurz vorm Boot wieder Ausgestiegen ist.
Im guten und Ganzen war es ein Spitzen Wochenende für mich und auch für Angelkollegen 
Matze Tommi und Jürgen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



AK_894 schrieb:


> Im guten und Ganzen war es ein Spitzen Wochenende für mich und auch für Angelkollege Matze.


 
Ich fand´s auch nicht Schlecht.
Schöner Bericht.#6


----------



## Veit (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger und Danke für die gelungenen Berichte! :m

Ich war am vergangenen Abend gemeinsam mit Angelkumpel Benni und Boardi mash76 an der Saale Spinnfischen. Bei mir blieb der Fangzähler heute zwar schon nach einem großen Döbel auf Bomber-Wobbler stehen, doch Benni konnte seine Glückssträhne der vergangenen Woche fortsetzen, wobei ich sagen muss, dass er mittlerweile zu einem guten Spinnfischer geworden ist und neben Glück auch Können hinter dem Fangerfolg steht. Wie dem auch sei, nur wenige Tage nach seinem ersten guten Wels, konnte er heute nachlegen. Auf einen 6 cm Salmo Hornet-Wobbler ging ihm ein Bartelträger, der wie bereits der von letzter Woche auch wieder 1,35 m hatte. Im Drill mit "normalem" Spinngerät (Quantum Zander Stick-Rute mit 65 g WG, 3000er Spro Blue Arc-Rolle mit 0,17er Spiderwire) war der Urian zwar nicht der absolute Hammer und konnte bereits nach ca. 10 Minuten per Wallergriff  gelandet werden, dennoch ein toller Fisch und Glückwunsch an meinen Kumpel zu diesem Fang. #6





Er durfte nach dem Erinnerungsfoto zurück ins kühle Nass.
mash76 fing noch einen kleinen Döbel auf Wobbler und einen halbstarken 40er Rapfen auf Attractor-Shad.
Und dann nochmal kurze Aufregung, denn es wäre tatsächlich noch ein zweiter Wels möglich gewesen. Bei mir gabs einen kurzen Ruck in der Rute als ich gerade mit 12er Kopyto fischte. Der Fisch blieb zwar nicht hängen, aber ich hatte danach eine lange Schleimspur am Vorfach, die mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch von einem Waller stammte. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob der auch wirklich gebissen hatte, denn mir kam es eher so vor als hätte ich den Fisch von außen gestreift. Naja egal, ich fang bestimmt auch bald mal wieder einen, sie sind ja mittlerweile sehr gut vertreten in der Saale... :q


----------



## Goettinger (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

nun kann ich hier auch ma posten!
War gestern an einem See bei Bad Frankenhausen (Thüringen).
Konnte einen 50er Hecht auf einen Jackson Lake Walker deep verhaften. Foto kann ich leider nicht einstellen, da ich auf der arbeit bin.


----------



## Stachelfrosch1 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So ich war heut morgen vor der hItze schnell los und konnte einen 59 Zander und einen 96 Hecht landen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=62611&d=1181645952
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=62612&d=1181645987


----------



## zole (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi,

waren heute auch mal wieder los!

Resultat: 6 Schleien, 1 Karpfen und eben ein dicker Döbel (mir fällt grad auf, isses vllt ein Graskarpfen?Angel noch nicht so lange und bin mir nie so sischer was die Fische angeht)auf Mais.
Leider weder gemessen bzw gewogen, da er schon sehr abgekämpft war von ca 15 Minuten Drill am sehr leichten Gerät.


----------



## don_king (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo,

ist ein Grasskarpfen und das falsche Forum #h
Trotzdem Petri Heil

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Steph75 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Super Fänge.
Glückwunsch an alle Fänger.Weiter so.Besonders tolle Berichte von Matze und AK 894.Aber vor allem AK 894 sollte mal etwas an seiner Rechtschreibung arbeiten.

Mfg Stephan


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Steph75 schrieb:


> .Aber vor allem AK 894 sollte mal etwas an seiner Rechtschreibung arbeiten.


 
So tragisch finde ich das nicht. Das hier ist doch ein Angelforum, und kein Rechtschreibforum für Oberlehrer.#d


----------



## fantazia (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war eben mal für nen stündchen los.


http://img233.*ih.us/img233/3610/imgp0142mb5.jpg


----------



## KHof (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> So tragisch finde ich das nicht. Das hier ist doch ein Angelforum, und kein Rechtschreibforum für Oberlehrer.#d


 
Keine Angst - Die Oberlehrer sind schon alle durch Herzkasper verendet.

Klaus

Zurück zum Thema - meine Versuche einen Ü 40 Barsch zu fangen führten innerhalb von zwei Wochen zu einem 37`er, einigen Hechtschniepeln bis 60 cm, einer Forelle und einer Menge Barsche bis 20 cm. 
Ich glaub`ich lass das jetzt.


----------



## stepco85 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hy Anglerfreunde !!!

dickes petri an die Fänger erstmal

Hat jemand mal einen Tipp für mich, suche ein einigermaßen gutes Zandergewässer in und um Potsdam bin schon lange auf der Pirsch nach einem Glassaugenträger und hoffe hier mal ein paar Tipps für gewässer zu Kriegen. ;+


----------



## Steph75 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> So tragisch finde ich das nicht. Das hier ist doch ein Angelforum, und kein Rechtschreibforum für Oberlehrer.#d


Nein,tragisch finde ich das auch nicht.So war das auch nicht gemeint,ich fand es nur ein wenig schade um den ansonsten sehr gelungenen Beitrag.Nicht das sich jetzt jemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlt.

Also richtig grosses Sorry!!!!!


----------



## Stachelfrosch1 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger!!!
Ich awr gestern nachmittag los und konnte in 2h 5 Zander verhaften alle zwischen 55 und 65cm. Gefangen wurden sie mit einem weißen gummi (Kopyto) 8cm lang. Ich habe an den Buhnen alle üblichen Methoden probiert und es ging nichts. Erst als ich den Gummi über den Buhnenkopf geschmissen habe und ihn dann durch leichtes leiern in die Buhne gezogen habe kamen die Bisse. 3 der Zander konnte ich sogar direkt im Hauptstrom der Elbe haben. Sie bissen kurz nach dem Eintauchen des Gummis.

mfg dennis


----------



## maesox (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hier noch ein "Halbstarker" von gestern Abend der mir beim Planer-Schleppen an die Leine ging.http://img475.*ih.us/img475/7038/img0768xd8.jpg


----------



## paul188 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger!

Ich war am Dienstag und Mittwoch auch für einige Stunden am Wasser. Insgesamt konnte ich 5 Zander und einen Rapfen fangen.Allesamt keine Riesen,aber immerhin.Einen guten Hecht hatte ich auch kurz am Band,doch der schlitzte nach wenigen Sekunden leider aus. Wenn das Wetter morgen mitspielt, werde ich es nochmal versuchen.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## NorbertF (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Heute hab ich es mal probiert Fotos zu machen vom Bellyboot, man möge bitte die teils schlechte Qualität verzeihen, gemessen hab ich auch nicht, der Fisch will ja wieder lebend ins Wasser, muss alles schnell gehen.
Jedenfalls gabs heute nen schönen Zander auf einen Strehlow Kauli in törtelgrün. An der Harrison VHF 5-30g war der Drill zwar schnell rum, aber schön.
Hier beim Anlanden:



leider etwas unscharf.
Der Versuch den ganzen Fisch irgendwie zu fotografieren:



und auf dass er wachsen und sich fortpflanzen möge:


----------



## maesox (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hey Nobbe,
Petri zum Belly-Zander!!!!#6#6

Die Bilder sind auch gut!!!!!!!!!!! Weiter so!!!!


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ja nicht schlecht...Petri Heil


----------



## Lengangler (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Tolle LIVE-Bilder Norbert.... Mit BB auf Zander...das finde ich ja richtig geil!!
Schön gezeichnet der Fisch...PETRI HEIL


----------



## NorbertF (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Lengangler schrieb:


> Tolle LIVE-Bilder Norbert.... Mit BB auf Zander...das finde ich ja richtig geil!!
> Schön gezeichnet der Fisch...PETRI HEIL



danke danke. Mit dem Belly auf Zander ist auch wirklich richtig geil.  Da macht das Fischen noch mehr Spass. Kann ich echt empfehlen.


----------



## Stachelfrosch1 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@norbertF toller bellyzander ich werde diese saison auch das belly in angriff nehmen leider muss ich noch verzichten, da ich mir den mittelfuß gebrochen habe aber am ufer kann ich stehen.


----------



## NorbertF (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dann wünsche ich baldige Genesung!


----------



## fantazia (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri an alle fänger:m


war gestern mal fürn stündchen los.ausser nem schniepel ging nix.

http://img186.*ih.us/img186/6425/imgp0147ms5.jpg


----------



## maesox (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Lieber nen "Schniepel" als nicht`s !!!!#6


Ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JamesFish007 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Naja besser als nicht Fanta..


----------



## fantazia (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

da habt ihr natürlich recht.bin aber im moment auf der suche nach nem dicken|supergri.in der letzten woche sind mir leider 2 schöne von ca.90-100cm flöten gegangen.der eine is ausgeschlitzt und der andere biss beim karpfenangeln auf mais und machte mit dem 30er vorfach kurzen prozess:c.is manchmal wie verhext bei mir.mal läuft alles prima und ich verliere mehrere touren kein fisch 
und dann gibs tage wo einer nach dem anderen verloren geht.und gerade die 2 dicksten die ich dies jahr an der angel hatte.......naja kann man wohl nix machen.so is angeln halt.
bleibe auf jeden fall am ball.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fantazia schrieb:


> und dann gibs tage wo einer nach dem anderen verloren geht..


Tröste Dich, mir geht es zur Zeit ähnlich....


----------



## Hefti (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moinsen
Seid froh, dass ihr überhaupt zum angeln kommt. Ich bin seit ca. 3 Wochen auf Angel-Entzug und werde es die nächsten 3 Wochen auch bleiben. Ich dreh jetzt schon durch.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## HH_Tank (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So...schön den Frühen Feierabend genutzt und noch mal schnell den neuen köder ausprobiert....und ich muss sagen er hat seinen ersten einsatz mit bravur geleistet. 

Fazit aus 1,5 std Fischen..

1 Hecht mit 64 cm 

2 Hecht mit 50 cm 

gewicht entfernt weil einige sich da ja richtig aufn schlipps getreten fühlen....auch ne waage kann mal versagen....


----------



## NorbertF (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu den Fischen.
Nur entschuldige bitte aber die Gewichte passen nicht zu den Längen. Das ist nicht schlimm, die Längenangaben reichen auch.
Aber wenn schon Gewicht posten, dann bitte das richtige


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Nur entschuldige bitte aber die Gewichte passen nicht zu den Längen.


Da hast du sicher recht! #6 Ein Hecht mit 64cm hat eher 3 bis 4 Pfd.


----------



## fantazia (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

dachte ich mir auch gerade.die waage die dort zu sehen is taugt auch nich viel.hab die selbe irgendwo im keller liegen.


----------



## NorbertF (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Vermutlich die Pfundskala auf der Wagge abgelesen aus Versehen. Ist ja nicht schlimm.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> .
> Nur entschuldige bitte aber die Gewichte passen nicht zu den Längen.


 
Also meine virtuelle Wage sagt folgendes:
Hecht 50 cm 903 -1222 g
Hecht 64 cm  1894 - 2562 g


----------



## surfer93 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

gestern beim anchtangeln am nok 2 zander auf tauwurm.. 45und 50cm...


----------



## lemure muik (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

huhu..

heute morgen 1 rapfen ca. 60 cm, 2 hechte 40 & 52 cm (der kleine schwimmt wieder) und ein kleiner barsch )

foddis gibbet keine, da die 3 ins eisfach eingezogen sind 

noch ne frage am rande: bei bisher beiden rapfen + den hechten saß jeweils ein haken des drillings weit hinten unter der zunge bei den kiemen. die fische ham immer stark geblutet. is des normal, oder kann man das verhindern das die so tief schlucke?

;+ de muik


----------



## eöbzander (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@lemure muik: Denke das kann man eher weniger verhindern, kannst zwar nen einzelhaken verwenden aber die fische bleiben dann auch seltener hängen! Komt eben auch drauf an wie aggressiv die fische sind, sprich wie weit sie den köder dann inhalieren.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



lemure muik schrieb:


> . is des normal, oder kann man das verhindern das die so tief schlucke?
> 
> ;+ de muik


Versuche mal grössere Köder zu nehmen, ist zwar auch keine Garantie, aber da kommt es dann öfters vor, das die Hechte den Haken vorne haben (leider aber auch nicht immer).
Für Hechte nehme ich normalerweise Wobbler von 15 cm - 30 cm


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo
konnte gestern zwei Barsch über 30cm fangen und heute einen untermaßigen Zander.....
Eigentlich ein ganz guter Saisonauftakt für die schwierigen Bedingungen.....

Sehr windig und wegen einer Schleusenreperatur wurde der Wasserspiegel um 2,50m gesenkt....

mfg Flo


----------



## moped (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> noch ne frage am rande: bei bisher beiden rapfen + den hechten saß jeweils ein haken des drillings weit hinten unter der zunge bei den kiemen. die fische ham immer stark geblutet. is des normal, oder kann man das verhindern das die so tief schlucke?


 
Servus,

Du wirst nie verhindern können, daß mal der ein oder andere Hecht den Köder an den Kiemen hängen hat, aber seit ich folgendes "Werkzeug" benutze,




 hat keiner mehr geblutet, die Hechte halten nämlich viel stiller wenn Du sie energisch genug im Maul oder im Nacken packst (kein Scheiß, mit dem Handschuh mach ich so eine Art Wallergriff bei Hechten!!!)! Dann hat man viel mehr Gefühl und eine ruhigere Hand auch tief sitzende Drillinge ganz sachte zu lösen! Ist evtl. nur mein subjektiver Eindruck, aber egal, weil ich seither keinen Fisch mehr verletzt hab!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Tisie (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Jürgen,

was ist das für eine Zange? Der dicke Griff gefällt mir sehr gut, das ist imho eine große Schwachstelle bei den normalen Aterienklemmen.

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## lemure muik (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

huhu ..

diesmal ohne funzel, aba kein zander ... dafür n schöner barsch mit 36 cm.





) de muik


----------



## moped (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> was ist das für eine Zange? Der dicke Griff gefällt mir sehr gut, das ist imho eine große Schwachstelle bei den normalen Aterienklemmen


 
Hi Matthias,

die Zange ist aus dem Raubfischprogramm von FOX, kostet so um den Dreh 15 Euro! Hab ich aber schon ca. 1 1/2 Jahre, möglicherweise haben sie die verändert!? Der dicke Gummigriff ist wirklich sehr angenehm, bin allgemein sehr zufrieden damit!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## NorbertF (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich hab die hier:
http://catch-company.de/d_0001130_Rostfreie_Spezial_Hakenlosezange_mit_Pistolengriff2251.htm
damit lassen sich auch ganz tief sitzenden Haken bequem befreien.


----------



## mot67 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hallo, 
hab am donnerstag mit dem boot auf der eider eine kleine sternstunde erlebt. beim ersten törn morgens gab es einen 80er hecht, beim zweiten törn konnte ich gegen 14:00 uhr kurz hintereinander 2 wunderschöne zander vpn 71 und 74cm ins boot bitten.
dass waren an einem angeltag mein grösster hecht und der 2. und 3. grösste zander |supergri|supergri

alle 3 fischchen bissen auf einen giftgelben 7cm kopyto mit 10gr kopf.


----------



## Tisie (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Vielen Dank für die Info, Jürgen! Die Zange gibt es noch, z.B. hier.

@Norbert: Mit dieser Pistolengriffzange kann ich mich irgendwie nicht anfreunden, aber danke für den Tip!

Sorry für off Topic :g

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Promachos (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@mot67

Zunächst mal ein dickes Petri zu diesen Prachtfischen.

Du schreibst, dass Du die Zander auf einen 7er Kopyto gefangen hast. Benutzt Du einen 3/0 oder 4/0 Haken? Auf dem ersten Photo kommt es mir so vor, als ob der Haken relativ weit hinten sitzt.
Ich frag deshalb, weil ich gestern ebenfalls auf 7,5er Kopyto (und 3/0 Haken) mehrere Fehlbisse hatte, die den Gufi nur knapp am Schwanz gepackt hatten (Ergebnis: Schwanz vom Gufi ab; Fisch leider auch ab).

Gruß & Dank
Promachos


----------



## mot67 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

moin, ich benutze 4/0 haken, der hakenschenkel kommt direkt am ende des dicken körperteils raus, also genau da, wo das schwanzteil beginnt. passt optimal wie ich finde, mit 3/0 haken hatte ich deutlich mehr fehlbisse. schwanzabbisse kommen allerdings auch so ab und an vor, aber die beiden zander hatten den köder schön tief inhalliert. der hecht hingegen hing zum glück ganz vor in der lippe, ich fische dort ohne stahlvorfach...
gruss mot


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gestern war meine Ausbeute gut: 4 Döbel, einer über 50cm, auf nen rot- gelben Spinner den größten, auf nen grünen haben die kleineren, 35-45cm, gebissen, dazu kamen 8 Barsche,ALLE leider nur 10-25 cm "groß", ALLE gefangen auf nen silbernen 0er Vibrax mit rotem Puschel, der jetzt ürigens "Geschichte ist" ( also der Puschel, nicht der ganze Spinner ), nach den vielen Bissen, und zum Schluss noch n Rapfen von 20 cm, auf denselben Köder. 
Fotos hab ich mit meinem Handy gemacht, nur finde ich mein USB- Kabel für das Gerät nicht mehr (heul)


----------



## Birger (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin,
war am WE auch mal ein paar Stunden los und es lief anfangs recht bescheiden, die Zander waren nicht an den sonst üblichen Hotspots.
Hab sie aber an einer Trübungskante gefunden, dort reagierten sie aber nur auf etwas größere Köder, die kleinen gaben kaum Bisse. Dafür stimmte die Fischgröße aber auch, hab 10 Zander gefangen, davon waren nur 3 unter 60cm, die anderen lagen so zwischen 65 und 70cm, für mein Gewässer ein ziemlich guter Durchschnitt.
War leider alleine los, deshalb musste ich die Fische kurz mal ins Gras legen für nen Fototermin. Schade drum, hätten bessere Fotos werden können.


----------



## Kuschi777 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri,
schöne tiere.


Gruß
Flo


----------



## Hefti (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moinsen
@Birger
Erstmal nen dickes Petri zu den Fischen.
Ich friste mein Studentendasein in Göttingen und wollte dich deshalb fragen, in welchem Gewässer du die Zander gefangen hast.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Birger (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Hefti:
ist leider geheim 

Ich musste sogar den einen Tag die Angelstelle verlassen, obwohl es gerade gut gebissen hatte...die Mitstreiter wurden mir zu viel und ich wollte denen nicht auf die Nase binden, wie man da die Zander fängt.
Sollen sie es selbst rausfinden, musste ich auch.

P.S.: ist nicht in der Nähe von Göttingen, nichtmal ansatzweise...leider....


----------



## Hefti (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moinsen
@Birger
:c





Ne, kein Problem. Wenn es zu weit von Göttingen weg ist, ist es eh außerhalb meiner Reichweite.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## bennie (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Birger schrieb:


> @ Hefti:
> ist leider geheim
> 
> Ich musste sogar den einen Tag die Angelstelle verlassen, obwohl es gerade gut gebissen hatte...die Mitstreiter wurden mir zu viel und ich wollte denen nicht auf die Nase binden, wie man da die Zander fängt.
> ...



tolle Fänge, da kommt Neid auf... 10 bei einer Tour. Wünschte wir hätten auch so ein Gewässer


----------



## NorbertF (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Heute konnte ich dem Rhein wiedermal einen Hecht entlocken, kein Riese aber immerhin.
Das war aber nur das Trostpflaster, leider ging mir ein wirklich gewaltiger Zander mit vorsichtig geschätzten Ü90 kurz vor dem Ufer verloren. Der wärs gewesen....
Einen bebilderten Bericht gibts hier, das war grad die Kurzform:
http://nobbone.de/index.php?itemid=73

Petri @Birger, eine anglerische Sternstunde, schön dass sowas noch möglich ist.


----------



## Angler-NRW (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Waren am Donnerstag auch mal wieder erfolgreich.... Mein Kumpel Jo und sein 90er mit 9 Pfund.#6 Köder war mal wieder ein good old Effzett-Blinker.

Unser Nacht-Ansitz am Wochenende war leider nicht von Erfolg gekrönt .

MFG Basti


----------



## lemure muik (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

huhu ..

gestern abend noch schnell annen gravi gefahren, in der hoffnung wieder was zu verhaften. ein haufen bisse, mehr aber auch nicht .... dann endlich einer der gesessen hat - ein kleiner barsch mit ca. 15 - 20 cm (habs nich nachgemessen).




der durfte wieder schwimmen :g

kurz darauf ein kleiner rapfen, danach wieder schöne bisse, aber ohne erfolg - bis ich gesehen habe das am drilling ein haken fehlte #q
blinker getauscht und weiter gings. nach ca. 20 mins dann ein schöner rapfen mit 58 cm, und kurz darauf noch ein 48er zander.








war dann doch noch ein sehr schöner abend geworden.

) de muik


----------



## paul188 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War nach der Arbeit auch noch 2 Stündchen am am Wasser , konnte einen schönen Barsch fangen und einen untermaßigen Zander.Sonst ging leider nix.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Sarein (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wir waren Heute zu Zweit an einem Baggersee angeln. Wir hatten es auf ein paar Barsche abgesehen, die wollten aber nicht so, wie wir wollten. Wir haben dann aber doch noch 2 (Pracht)exemplare überlisten können. |supergri
Bei Anbruch der Dämmerung wollten wir uns dann auf die Socken machen, ging aber nicht, weil mein Kumpel mit seinem Spinner Gr. 1 im Kraut steckte... oder? 
"Halt!" Rief er... "KESCHER!!!" 
Ich hetzte dann mit dem Kescher in der Hand in das kühle Nass und sah einen wirklich schön gemusterten Hecht um sein Leben kämpfen, doch er verlor... ^^ 
Das Resultat war 74 cm lang und 5 1/2 Pfund schwer. Es war sein größter Hecht. #6

PS: Wir haben ohne Stahlvorfach geangelt!


----------



## AK_894 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Oha One Stahlvorfach dann habt ihr aber Verdammt viel Glück gehabt!!!
Petri zum Hecht.


----------



## Veit (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein fettes Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage! #6

Nachdem zuletzt an "meiner" Saale absolut nix ging, was vermutlich aber durch trübes, hohes Wasser bedingt ist, hatte ich es gestern abend einfach mal wieder an einem See versucht und das war eine gute Entscheidung. 
Schon nach kurzer Zeit hing ein 30er Hechtbaby am Salmo Perch. 
Es folgte ein 51er auf Spro Pike Fighter.




Ein weiterer Köderwechsel auf Castaic Real Bait erwies sich als richtig.
Schon bald gabs die erste Fehlattacke, ein paar Meter weiter blieb dann mal ein 54er hängen.




Nach einem weiteren Fehlbiss gabs zum Abschluss noch einen 57er Esox.




Sicherlich alles keine Riesen, aber wenigstens mal wieder ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis und für dieses Gewässer noch dazu in kurzer Zeit ein halbwegs akzeptables Ergebnis.
Die Fische durften alle wieder zurück in ihr Element.


----------



## schrauber78 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ola Veit,

da kann ich nur wieder mal ein dickes petri wünschen.
bei mir ist im mom die totale fischflaute ausgebrochen , aber ich hoffe sie am we beenden zu können...

mfg falk


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War gestern abend von 18.30 bis 19.45 an einem meiner Vereinsseen und habe vom Bootssteg aus einen schönen Barsch von 29 cm auf einen chartreuse-glitter-GuFi (7,5 cm) gefangen.

Mein größter Barsch bisher! Und obwohl das gegen eure Fangmeldungen vergleichsweise klein ist, habe ich mich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig! 

Schönen Gruß aus Plön

Jörg


----------



## fantazia (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

komme gerade vom nachtangeln auf karpfen und aal zurück.für mich lief es nich so gut.kein karpfen oder aal wollte sich von mir verführen lassen.mein kollege hatte mehr glück.er konnte nen schönen 82er aal landen.ein guter einstieg für seinen ersten aal|supergri.morgends sind wir noch bissle mit der spinnrute unterwegs gewesen.hatte nen schönen fehlbiss den ich verpennt habe und konnte danach noch nen kleinen schniepel landen.war trotzdem mal wieder nee lustige nacht auch wenns schlecht gebissen hat.

http://img467.*ih.us/img467/9223/imgp0169we8.jpg

http://img467.*ih.us/img467/6538/imgp0170fc1.jpg

http://img79.*ih.us/img79/9002/imgp0174ea4.jpg


----------



## dirk-mann (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@fantazia


Moin,

das sind alle wie wir sie alle wollen|supergri
weiter so:m

gruß Dirk


----------



## maesox (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an ale Fänger!!!#6

Starte heute Mittag bis in dioe Nacht einen erneuten Versuch.Hoffe daß ich morgen dann auch was positives posten kann!!


@fantazia

Klasse Bilder!!! Dein Boot sah bestückt aus wie ein Flugzeugträger!! So ist`s recht!!!!#h#6


----------



## Lucky1984 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Da ich heute recht früh Feierabend gemacht habe, dachte ich mir das ich nochmal für 3 Stündchen Blinkern gehen könnte. Also alle Sachen zusammen gepackt und ab gings an den See. Da es den Tag überschon regnete und das Wasser recht Trüb war nahm ich einen Iron Claw Rattle Phantom Wobbler 10cm in Rot Weiß, die erste halbe Stunde tat sich rein gar nichts, bis plötzlich direkt unter der Rute ein Hecht auf den Wobbler sprang, ich schätz ihn mal auf 50cm, nach kurzem Drill konnte er sich aber wieder befreien da sie mein Kecher in den Dornen verfangen hatte. 
Wenigstens schonmal ein anfang dachte ich mir, und ging einen Platz weiter, bis ich von weitem schon die dunklen Wolken anfliegen sah, und keine 10min später fing es wieder an zu regnen. 
Als es wieder nachließ, ging es weiter, ich versuchte es diesmal im flachen und nach dem zweiten Wurf sprang auch schon der nächste Hecht auf meinen Wobbler, er hatte 76cm und 7 Pfund, leider ist der Hecht bei uns das ganze Jahr gesperrt ist setzte ich ihn wieder zurück, und ging ein paar meter weiter, nächster wurf und schon knallte der nächste Hecht auf den Wobbler, 60cm und ca 4 Pfund. Nach den beiden ging ich noch ein paar weitere Plätze weiter aber beissen wollte nichts mehr.


----------



## Lucky1984 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

und hier nochmal der zweite


----------



## andreas0815 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Lucky1984 schrieb:


> und hier nochmal der zweite


 

Hallo Superfischer,

|schild-gsuper Bilder,

da muß ich morgen auch sofort raus vielleicht habe ich ja auch endlich mal wieder das Glück!

::::::::::::Gruß Andreas


----------



## Veit (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Diesen Esox konnte ich eben schon nach dem dritten Wurf aus dem Wasser befördern. Köder war ein Castaic Real Bait.




Es war mein 50ster Hecht in diesem Jahr. Noch weiter verbessern konnte ich die Quote jedoch nicht, da ich direkt danach aufgrund eines Gewitters den Heimweg antreten musste. :r


----------



## Waagemann (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri veit wenn ich so einen mal wieder an der angel hätte!!!bei uns ist es zurzeit ziemlich komisch...der schleien-und barschbestand is besser denn je und die hechte scheinen ausgerottet zu sein#d!!!mmhh kann man nichts machen wenigstens gibts leute, die immer mal wieder ein schönes bild hier reinsetzt!

mfg waagemann


----------



## Promachos (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo,

auch wenn's vielleicht bescheuert klingt: Ich konnte gestern meinen 25. Untermaßigen auf Gufi (7 Hechte, 18 Zander) begrüßen. Nachdem ich im letzten Jahr bis Ende Juni überhaupt keinen Räuber auf Gufi hatte, bin ich recht zufrieden und weiß jetzt, dass ich diese Methode so einigermaßen beherrsche.
Jetzt dürfen auch die größeren kommen...:g

Gruß und Petri
Promachos


----------



## MuggaBadscher (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi!
Endlich kann ich hier auch mal ein Fang von mir reinstellen!
Heut morgen hat es endlich geklappt!
Beim x-ten Versuch konnte ich heute meinen allerersten Hecht fangen!
:vik::vik::vik:

Is zwar kein Riese aber is ja net weiter schlimm! 
http://img47.*ih.us/img47/2109/dsc00547om8.jpg


----------



## PulheimerHecht (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri zum ersten Hecht, der ist immer was besonderes


----------



## bennie (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

dann leg ich gleich nochn esox nach 

65cm


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

#hGestern war ich am Vereinssee auf Zander und Aal und vermutlich den größten Fisch meines bisherigen Anglerdaseins gedrillt:

Eine halbe Stunde nachdem ich meine Grundmontage mit Köfi und VMC Zanderhaken ausgeworfen hatte, plötzlich ein Biss.
Zuerst piepste der Bissanzeiger nur kurz, dann nahm ich die Rute in die Hand und mir wurde etwas Schnur abgezogen. 
Als dann den Anschlag setzte, nichts. So ein Mist dachte ich mir, Anschlag verhauen und legte die Rute noch mal kurz auf die Ablage.
Plötzlich wurde mir mit Brachialgewalt die Schnur von der Rolle gerissen, dass mir die Rute fast ins Wasser flog. Ich drehte die Bremse etwas strenger, aber das Ungetüm riss mir weiterhin mit unbändiger Kraft die Schnur runter. Meine schwere Spinnrute war fast zum Halbkreis gebogen. Die erste Flucht konnte ich nach einer Weile und halber Rollenfüllung ausbremsen. Aber danach schoss das Monster urplötzlich wie von der Tarantel gestochen von der linken auf die rechte Seite meines Standplatzes mit einem U-Boot-artigen Schwall an der Oberfläche und wollte dann zur Mitte des Sees flüchten (leider ist das Ufer total zugewachsen). In jedem Moment dachte ich, gleich biegt sich der Haken auf. Dann ließ er sich wieder ein wenig heranpumpen. 
Darauf hin setze er zur dritten Flucht an und wollte zu den überhängenden Asten am Ufer abhauen. Sofort dachte ich mir, das musst du gegenhalten, sonst verwickelt er sich in den Ästen im Wasser. Leider konnte ich durch den starken Bewuchs meinen Standplatz nicht wechseln. Als ich stärkeren Widerstand ausübte, kam es, wie es kommen musste: Der Haken bog sich auf und schlitze aus #q:r....

So ist das eben... Wenn man gezielt auf Waller angelt, beißt nichts. Aber beim leichten Zandergeschirr geht dann der Fisch deines Lebens ran...

Nach dem kräftigen Zug zu urteilen, schätze ich den Waller auf 1,30m +
Ein 90er Waller ist ja dagegen ruck zuck am Ufer.


----------



## Felix 1969 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



MarxderAnfänger=) schrieb:


> Hi!
> Endlich kann ich hier auch mal ein Fang von mir reinstellen!
> Heut morgen hat es endlich geklappt!
> Beim x-ten Versuch konnte ich heute meinen allerersten Hecht fangen!
> ...


 
Auch von mir noch mal ein dickes Petri Heil#6

Felix


----------



## sgemanu (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hallo,

ich hab jetzt grade mim spinnangeln angefangen (5 wochen ca.). hab auch schon gute fische gefangen(Bsp.:hecht 70cm). 
allerdings hab ich noch nie en richtigen barsch (30+), auf die ich eigentlich aus bin, gehabt. 
jetzt wollte ich von euch wissen, wo die fische denn üblicherweiße stehn, welche methode am besten ist(zupfen, über die rolle beschleunigen ...)#c und wie man nen biss auffen gufi erkennt.



danke im voraus und gruß
sgemanu


----------



## HH_Tank (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin.....so Da ich gestern wieder mal versucht habe endlich einen kapitalen Hecht zu fangen hatte ich mich guter hoffnung wieder ans wasser begeben und wirklich alles erdenkliche ausprobiert an köder wahl.....aber weder auf köderfisch noch leckere makrele wollte einer beissen. So das ich dann nachher noch mal den Neon HuskeyJerk ausgepackt habe und damit konnte ich dann wenigstens einen zwar nich so grossen ( 60 cm), aber sehr sehr kapfstarken Hecht Landen.


----------



## Veit (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war heute an der Elbe. Konnte zwar 4 Zander fangen, es waren aber nicht gerade Riesen und durften auch alle wieder schwimmen.
















Als Beifang gabs noch einen 50er Hecht, der mir aber schon bevor ich die Cam rausgekramt hatte aus der Hand zurück ins Wasser gehopst ist.
Gebissen hat es recht gut -schon daran erkennbar, dass es auf jeden Gummityp (Kopyto, Salt Shaker, Spro Fibretail, Sandra) bei dem die Farbe stimmte, auch Bisse gab-, ich hatte aber recht viele Fehlattacken. Allein drei Mal wurde der Schwanzteller vom Gummifisch abgebissen. Sicher waren auch einige Kleinzander dabei, ich hatte aber das Gefühl, dass die Stachelritter generell sehr spitz gebissen haben, denn auch die gelandeten Fische waren allesamt nur sehr knapp gehakt. Ein guter Zander von mindestens 70 cm verfolgte den Köder bis vor meine Füße, so dass ich den Burschen bereits sehen konnte, doch im letzten Moment drehte er dann noch ab.


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich war heute an der Elbe. Konnte zwar 4 Zander fangen, es waren aber nicht gerade Riesen und durften auch alle wieder schwimmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Montag morgen im Anglerboard! Allgemeines Bestaunen von Veit's Fängen vom Wochenende...|supergri|supergri|supergri

Mal wieder klasse Fische Veit! Besonders der vorletzte Zander ist ein strammer Bursche!#6
Petri Heil, auch an alle anderen Raubfischfänger von diesem WE!!!


----------



## Promachos (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo zusammen!

Um die vielen Bisse untermaßiger Räuber zu minimieren, experimentiere ich zur Zeit viel mit der Gufi-Größe. Zumindest bei Hechten scheint es einen gewissen Zusammenhang zu geben (vgl. Thread "Untermaßige Räuber selektieren").
Nachdem ich am Samstag an einer Stelle mehrere sehr zaghafte Bisse auf 12cm Kopyto hatte, hab ich ihr gestern abend bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und einer Affenhitze nochmal einen Besuch abgestattet. Gleich beim 5. Wurf hatte ich ca. 5 m von mir entfernt direkt an der Spundmauer in ca. 3,50 m Tiefe einen vehementen Kontakt. Im Unterschied zu den Untermaßigen blieb der Fisch zunächst am Gewässergrund und wollte mit kräftigem Zug in Richtung Gewässermitte abhauen, aber meine Crypton Manie ließ ihn nicht. Daraufhin entschloss er sich, an die Oberfläche zu kommen. Das sah dann so aus:
http://img505.*ih.us/img505/70/hecht240607ayj1.jpg
Shot with EX-Z5      .
Nachdem ich ihn vorsichtig ausgedrillt hatte, lag ein hübscher Hecht von genau 80 cm vor mir im Kescher. Meine Freude über den in diesem Jahr größten Räuber könnt ihr euch vorstellen.
Und weil ich diesmal meinen Arbeitskollegen Matthias dabei hatte, gibts sogar ein Photo von Fisch und Fänger:
http://img504.*ih.us/img504/6894/hecht240607fhb1.jpg
Shot with EX-Z5      .

Gruß & Petri (besonders dem Premieren-Hecht-Fänger)
Promachos


----------



## J-son (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi@all,

und Petri Heil für die schönen Fänge!
War gestern abend das erste mal seit 2 Wochen wieder am Wasser, und durfte mich über den ersten Zander seit 2005 freuen: 60cm, auf Attractor.
Direkt nach dem Shooting biss an exakt der gleichen Stelle noch ein 50er Hecht, der für Rheinverhältnisse enorm schön gezeichnet war, und ausserdem einen irren Tanz abgeliefert hat - sofern man bei einem 50er davon reden kann=). Der Jack biss auf einen Jenzi-Shad in rot/weiss.
Ich hoffe inständig den selben Fisch in ein paar Jahren nochmal drillen zu dürfen, dann wird's ein richtiger Fight!

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Lucky1984 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wollte eigentlich von Sonntag auf Montag Nachtangeln machen, welches aber um 2 Uhr abgebrochen wurde da es angefangen hatte zu blitzen. Trotz dem kurzen Ansitz ging ich nicht als Schneider heim, der erste fang war ein 24cm Barsch der auf ein 11cm Köderfischchen Biss, danach hatte ich ca 6 weitere Bisse, einer davon war etwas größeres, nachdem gefühl her würde ich auf Hecht tippen, welcher aber nach ca 3 min Drill ausschlitze, zum Schluss ging mir noch ein 70cm Breitkopfaal auf ein Köderfischen, danach packte ich ein um nicht ins Gewitter zu kommen


----------



## Angler-NRW (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War gestern auch mal wieder erfolgreich: 88 cm und 8,5 Pfund. #6

Mehrere Kleinere schwimmen wieder.

MFG Basti


----------



## Veit (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich konnte mich heute vormittag mal kurz davonstehlen und wollte eigentlich einen Hecht fangen. Die Zeit war knapp, mir stand nur eine Stunde Pause zur Verfügung, also gings an einen kleinen See. Schon nach wenigen Würfen schnappte sich ein maximal 50 cm langer Esox meinen Castaic Real Bait, konnte sich dann aber wieder freischütteln. Wenig später hatte ich einen etwa gleich großen Hecht als Nachläufer. Dann ging nix mehr und ich musste eigentlich wieder los.
Nagut noch schnell ein paar Würfe an der kleinen Bucht...
Der Köder war mittlerweile ein zweiteiliger Ugly Duckling-Wobbler im Weißfischdekor. Und gleich der erste Wurf an dieser Stelle war ein Treffer. Mein Gefühl sagte "gerade maßiger Hecht", meine Augen sahen aber plötzlich was anderes. Ein dicker, fetter Barschrecke hing am Haken. Fast hätte er sich noch ins Schilf verdrückt, aber das gelang ihr dann doch nicht mehr.




Einfach genial, denn in diesem Gewässer hatte ich bis heute noch nie einen Barsch über 30 cm gesehen, geschweige denn gefangen. Dieser war nun stolze 45 cm lang! 




War ja auch so schon ein stattliches Exemplar, für das kleine Gewässer aber wohl schon ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch.
In Anbetracht dieser Tatsache war für mich auch klar, dass dieses wunderschöne Tier nichts in der Bratpfanne zu suchen hat.


----------



## Mario563 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil Veit, ist ja wirklich ein sehr schöner Barsch


----------



## J-son (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Veit,

ein Strike nach dem anderen...HUT AB!

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## dirk-mann (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Veit das ist dein Jahr

gruß dirk


----------



## gezz (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

sehr schöner fisch!


----------



## greenangel (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

RESPEKT
und dickes petri Veit#6


----------



## Angler-NRW (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Und mein Kumpel Florian hatte noch einen ordentlichen Zander, der wieder schwimmen durfte...


----------



## bennie (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

geiler Barsch!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri allen Fängern, besonders "MarxderAnfänger=)" der erste Hecht ist immer was ganz besonderes.

Ich melde mich aus dem Wochenende zurück.
Neben einem 90er Hecht, von dem ich leider kein Foto habe, weil die Akkus meiner Digicam leer waren,

konnte ich noch diesen Zander überlisten:


----------



## IngoSuntken (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@all: Schöne Fische!
Nachdem das stürmische und herbstliche Wetter auch in Ostfriesland wütete und man sich in den Herbst versetzt fühlte, dachte ich mir, die Zander denken vielleicht auch so.
Und ich wurde belohnt. Nach etlichen Fischen zwischen 40 und 55cm und einigen im 60er Bereich im Mai und Juni, gab es heute 3 Zander von 55cm, 73cm und herrlichen 91cm. Der 91er biss auf ein 18cm Rotauge, der Rest auf 8er Kopytos. 
Auf dem Doppel-Bild wirkt der 73er unwesentlich kleiner, weil ich ihn weiter vorhalte. Das geht mit nem 91er nicht so einfach! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## dirk-mann (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

moin,

dickes Petri ich bin Dirk und bin neu zugezogen nach Emden ich habe hier schon viele Berichte von dir gelesen und war immer erstaunt von deinen Fangerfolgen nach Gesprächen mit verschiedenen Anglern hier oben kann man dich ja als den Angelpabst hier bezeichnen grins doch diese Gewässerfläche hier im BVO überfordert mich ein wenig hast du Erfahrung zum Stadtgraben in Emden speziell Zander 

gruß Dirk


----------



## John Doe12 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Ingo

Na da hast ja mal wieder ne Wuchtbrumme erwischt,dickes Petri,auch zu den andern netten Fischen.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## serge7 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil, Ingo! Schööööööne Fische...#6


----------



## Welskescherer (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Ingo zu dem Klasse Zander. Was unsere Gewässer so alles hergeben!!

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Holger (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich hatte dir ja schon gratuliert, aber auch hier im AB nochmals dickes Petri !!! Da haste echt schöne Z-Fische gefangen, gelernt ist gelernt....#6


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin Moin,
war gestern Abend mit Köfi am System an der Vils unterwegs. 
Gegen 21.30 Uhr hat sich dann ein 72er Hecht den abtaumelnden Barsch geschnappt.. war ein geiler Biss, man sah den Hecht richtig von unten raufschießen  

Der Drill war dann etwas hektisch, weil ich die ganze Zeit dachte , ich hab den Hecht nicht richtig gehakt, was sich dann zum Glück nicht bewahrheitet hat 

http://img241.*ih.us/img241/537/vilshecht1el2.jpg

http://img245.*ih.us/img245/9386/vilshecht3uc1.jpg

http://img170.*ih.us/img170/8126/vilshecht2bl1.jpg

Ein Video des Szenarios gibts hier:
http://www.bigcatchtv.de/video/uyk_Hechtangeln-an-der-Vils


----------



## Promachos (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo!

Gestern zur selben Zeit und an der gleichen Stelle wie der Hecht am Sonntag, nur mit einem andersfarbigen Gufi (13cm Kopyto schwarzer Rücken, heller Bauch - auf dem Bild fast nicht zu sehen, da vom Hecht inhaliert):
ein Hecht mit 70 cm.
http://img224.*ih.us/img224/8838/hecht270607akl0.jpg

Gruß und Petri allen Fängern
Promachos


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...dickes Petri zu den gefangenen Fischen...
...ganz besonders zu den schönen Zandern Ingo...
...endlich mal wieder ein 90ziger...
...gruß Stefan...


----------



## FPB (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@all, petrie zu den fängen, 
da freue ich mich doch schon auf den feierabend , habe die spinnrute schon im auto !!!!! #6
hoffe ich kann dann bei den fängern mitreden. 

gruß
frank


----------



## arn0r (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

geiler zander, petri!


----------



## Wolfsen40 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin zusammen,
da hier für mich das beste aller Forumsthemen behandelt wird möchte ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Eigentlich sollte man die Fresse halten , wenn man keine Ahnung hat , aber ich habe endlich ( auch schwierig in unserem Verein) nach fünf Jahren meine Zanderabstinenz gebrochen. Nach dem Motto jeden Freitag einen Maßigen klappt es jetzt schon vier Wochen ganz gut. Sind keine Riesen dabei , aber guckst Du hier.

Euch allen allzeit Petri.
Wolfo


----------



## NorbertF (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Jetzt muss ich doch mal wieder einen posten statt immer nur im PLZ7 Thread 
Ich finds nämlich einfach schön dass wieder so viele Hechte im Rhein zu fangen sind. Bald fang ich mehr Hechte als Zander wenn das so weitergeht. Ist zwar kein Riese, aber aus dem Rhein doch schön!



Hab mit der 30er Harrison geangelt, weil ich den Spitzenring der Diaflash geschrottet hab. War ein spassiger Drill. Köder war ein Pünktchen.
Der Fisch wurde wie alle aus dem Rhein wieder freigelassen. Wäre zu schade drum und in Frankreich ists ja erlaubt.


----------



## IngoSuntken (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@all: Danke für die Glückwünsche.
Ich war heute nochmals mit Gufi los, konnte es einfach nicht lassen. Vier Zander ließen sich überlisten. Einen 68er, zwei Mittfuffziger
und einen Schniepel gab es. Köder waren heute Salt Shaker in rosafarbenen Variationen.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Bubbel2000 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ingo: wer nen lauf hat sollte es auch weiterhin versuchen, alles andere wäre ja schön blöd  petri dir und den anderen.


----------



## Veit (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen! Vorallem Ingos Zander ist ja echt ziemlich geil! #6
Bei mir siehts weniger gut aus. Ergebnis der letzten Tage waren ein paar Hechte um die 50 cm und ein paar Döbel. Kann nur besser werden...


----------



## schrauber78 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@veit das seh ich genau so. ich war die letzten tage an der elbe zwischen barby und skb aber bis auf ein paar döbel und einen kleinen hecht von nicht mal 30 war nichts |gr:


----------



## Ronen (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> Kann nur besser werden...



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr...!

Diese Saison ist für mich aus Raubfischtechnischer Sicht ein absolutes Debakel.

Es hat sich mal wieder ein Winzling erbarmt nen Eagle-S zu schnappen.... aber all meine Jerk Versuche blieben bis jetzt erfolglos.

aber wie gesagt....kann ja nur besser werden!






Gruss Ronen


----------



## AltBierAngler (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Veit du bist echt gut ...nur ein paar hecht...wenns bei dir nicht jeden zweiten tag rappelt bist du ja schon richtig frustriet naja am sonntag startet in holland endlich die hechtsaison mal sehn was sich so ergibt...
petri an alle fänger, chris


----------



## fireline (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

schmeiss auch mal wieder einen rein

http://img135.*ih.us/img135/8257/zanderwx4.jpg


18 pfund und gut 92 cm

mfg


----------



## serge7 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hat der nen Schwein verschluckt?

Petri Heil !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nur zur Erinnerung:
Immer wenns hier im Fangmeldungsthread mit den c+r/c+c - Diskussionen losgeht, werden die entsprechenden Beiträge hierher verschoben (nur eigentlich kommentarlos, wollte es nur nochmal in Erinnerung rufen.....)


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

PS:
Petri Heil zum Prachtfisch ))


----------



## esox82 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

von mir auch petri!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

digges petri, was für ein super geiler zander!!! DAS ist ein fisch!!!


----------



## Hooked (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri!


----------



## NorbertF (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöner Zander, Petri!
Die Donau hat einfach die fettesten Fische von allen Strömen in Deutschland, da kannst sagen was du willst 
Im Rhein werden die nur halb so dick


----------



## Mogway96 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Viel, viel, viel kleiner u. leichter - aber mein erster Zander überhaupt ... darum *freu *tanz u. *lach

53,96 cm
1,2 kg

Bis denne


Mogway96


----------



## Veit (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ fireline: Meinen Glückwunsch zum Übergewichtigen!

@ all: Nachdem ich gestern abend nach langer Zeit (erst schlechtes Beißen, dann Hochwasser) endlich mal wieder zwei Zanderfehlbisse auf Gummifisch an der Saale bekam, war heute sehr frühes Aufstehen angesagt. 
Und es hat sich gelohnt, denn ich konnte einen 65er Zander auf Salmo Perch-Wobbler überlisten. 




Ein weiterer Stachelritter gleicher Größenordnung, der auf einen Ugly Duckling-Zweiteiler gebissen hatte, konnte sich leider noch kurz vor der Landung freischütteln. Gummi wollten sie heute früh allerdings nicht, darauf gabs bloß einen Biss, der von einem ca. 30er Barsch stammte.
Auch wenns gestern noch nicht mit dem Zander geklappt hatte, so konnte ich dennoch 2 Saaledöbel auf Berkley Frenzy-Wobbler und einen 54er Vereinsteich-Hecht auf Castaic Real Bait verbuchen.


----------



## Promachos (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@fireline

RESPEKT zu diesem Zander von nicht alltäglicher Größe! Verrätst Du uns, worauf Du ihn gefangen hast?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## fireline (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

thx

@promachos

auf grund mit einem köfi


@norbert

ich möcht ned wissen was da alles drin is,kürzlich hams an toten waller am kraftwerk mit  227cm rausgezogen


@veit

kann die glückwünsche nur zurückgeben,sag mal hast du immer einen fotograph dabei?oder is des mit stativ aufgnommen?


mfg


----------



## Steph75 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dickes Petri an Ingo und Fireline.Super Zander,Respekt muss ich schon sagen.Und natürlich auch an Veit(bei Veit kommt man irgendwie mit den Glückwünschen garnicht nach,so schnell wie er wieder nen paar schöne Fische nachlegt).Hast wohl zu viel Zeit?!!Die hatte ich früher auch mal,aber ich konnte vor 8 Jahren das Heiraten nicht lassen.
@Ingo.Erstaunlich schöner Zander.Eigentlich leg ich erst ab Mitte September los,aber wenn ich das sehe.......
Denk dran,wir hatten im Herbst ein Bootsangeln geplant.Mein Angebot steht noch.

MFG Stephan


----------



## Steph75 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Mogway96 schrieb:


> Viel, viel, viel kleiner u. leichter - aber mein erster Zander überhaupt ... darum *freu *tanz u. *lach
> 
> 53,96 cm
> 1,2 kg
> ...


Petri.Da hat aber jemand unglaublich genau nachgemessen.


----------



## Jule_88 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Echt schöne Fische hier. Dickes Petri von mir an alle. mache bald meine Prüfung und hoffe dann auch mal hier ein Beitrag leisten zu können 

Lg


----------



## Gralf (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Mogway96 schrieb:


> 53,96 cm
> 1,2 kg
> 
> Bis denne
> ...



Petri und schön das du Stolz drauf bist. Aber ich grübel wie du an die Zahl kommst. Verschrieben oder bist du mit ner Schieblehre drangegangen?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri @all für die schönen Fische !

@Mogway96: da kannst du auf 54 aufrunden|uhoh::q


----------



## Bronni (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi,
 vorab allen Fängern ein dickes Petri.
 Ich selbst hatte auch Glück und konnte
 innerhalb von 2 Stunden drei Zander
 verhaften, der größte hatte 75 cm.
 Bis dann und Petri
 Bronni


----------



## AltBierAngler (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

dickes petri zu den schönen zandern
chris


----------



## Blinker Mann (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöne Zander richtig gut und und in 2 Std. meine güte was soll ich sagen sagen haft. glückwunsch.


----------



## IngoSuntken (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gratulation an alle Fänger!!! |wavey:
@ Steph75: Angebot steht! |wavey:

Mein Kumpel Holger und ich waren heute auch wieder an unseren ostfriesischen Kanälen unterwegs und konnte eine sehr gute zweistellige Stückzahl an Zandern fangen. Nur ein Fisch hatte unter 50cm, sonst hatten sie alle 50 bis 62cm und ein Ausreißer von mir hatte sogar 78cm!! Holger verlor noch einen Hecht der Meter-Klasse, fing einen 41er Barsch und ich hakte zudem noch einen riesigen Spiegler von außen. 
Wer jetzt denkt, es sei einfach, derzeit in Ostfriesland einfach so gute und viele Zander zu fangen, sollte sich nicht täuschen. Es ist nur ein kurzes Strohfeuer, das man sonst in dieser Form nicht hat bei uns im Juni/Juli. Begünstig wird dieser Prozess durch das herbstliche Wetter. Zudem beißen die Zander nur an wenigen Stellen gut. Die nächsten wärmeren Sommertage werden wieder zu einem gewaltigen Rückgang der Zanderfänge führen. Dann haben wir wieder unser, für hier oben, typisches Sommerloch...und dürfen uns auf den richtigen Herbst freuen! 

Hier einige Pics von heute! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



IngoSuntken schrieb:


> .
> *Wer jetzt denkt, es sei einfach, derzeit in Ostfriesland einfach so gute und viele Zander zu fangen*, sollte sich nicht täuschen. Gruß Ingo


 
na bei 8 Angeln die bei euch erlaubt sind...:m



Petri zu den Fischen:l


----------



## bennie (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

na ihr räumt im moment ja ab. aaltechnisch ist diese jahr bisher ein dilemma.... größter war 70 ... *peinlich*


----------



## IngoSuntken (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Schleienwühle: Dannke Dir! Heute waren wir nur mit der Spinnrute unterwegs...! #6


----------



## Janni WST (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Ingo. Ihr haut ja ordentlich rein!


----------



## Mogway96 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Gralf schrieb:


> Aber ich grübel wie du an die Zahl kommst. Verschrieben oder bist du mit ner Schieblehre drangegangen?




Kleiner Hannoveraner Insider  ...  Die Fussballverrückten sterben halt nicht aus!


Bis denne


Mogway96


----------



## Steph75 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Mogway96 schrieb:


> Kleiner Hannoveraner Insider  ...  Die Fussballverrückten sterben halt nicht aus!
> 
> 
> Bis denne
> ...


Hahaha.Sehr gut.Dat ist nun wirklich nen Insider.Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen.Bein Kumpel aus Gelsenkirchen hatte letztes Jahr nen Aal von 74,04 cm.


----------



## stitchjones (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo ,

wollte euch kurz meinen ersten Zander dieses Jahr vorstellen.
Gebissen hat er gestern abend gegen 18.15 auf einen Wobbler im Barsch Desing.
Gefangen Habe ich den Zander im Vereinsgewässer in Kempen-St.Hubert
Größe 72 cm und etwa 2,5 Kg


http://img156.*ih.us/img156/111/1003501aq7.jpg
http://img77.*ih.us/img77/9745/1003504ke1.jpg
http://img77.*ih.us/img77/9193/1003507kp9.jpg
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%5BURL=http://*ih.us%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img156.*ih.us/img156/111/1003501aq7.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D


----------



## PulheimerHecht (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So, ich melde mich dann hier auch nochmal zu Wort...


Ich war jetzt eine Woche angeln, da ich nun endlich Ferien hatte |wavey:

In der Woche hab ich einige gute Fische landen Können.

Ich kann euch leider keine Daten wie Größe und Gewicht geben, da ich wert drauf lege, dass der Fisch so schnell wie möglich wieder ins Wasser kommt. Deswegen sind die Fotos auch nicht so besonders. Ihr wisst ja bestimmt, dass es nicht so einfach ist, wenn man alleine auf einem Boot ist, das Boot steuern muss, den Fisch drillen muss, die Kamera suchen muss und letzenendes den Fisch noch zu fotographieren.

















In dieser Woche fing ich auch den größten hecht meines lebens:l

Dies eignete sich so zu : 

Ich bin an einem verregnetem Nachmittag mal wieder mit dem Boot raus und fuhr in die Nähe des angrenzenden Jachthafens... Dort legte ich an einem Pfal an und begann mit dem GuFieren...
Nach 2 std im Regen dann ein Biss, wie ich es noch nich erlebt hatte...Ich spürte so einen Schlag in meiner Rute, dass sie mir fast aus den Händen riss. Mein erster gedanke war ich hänge in einem anderem Boot, so wie der Fisch schnur nahm xD 

Nach 20 min Drill sah ich den Fisch das erste mal an der Oberfläche... Ein Hecht, geschätzt auf 1,10 m oder 1,15 m auf einen 6 cm großen gufi |kopfkrat

Ich musste das Boot lösen und an Land anlegen, da ich den Fisch alleine nicht ins Boot bekommen konnte...

Um mich herrum standen mittlerweile auch 10-20 schaulustige, die das ganze Spektakel beobachtet hatten.

Nach zerrenden 40 min hatte ich es nun endlich geschafft mit dem Boot an Land anzulegen und den Fisch sicher zu landen.

Ich weiß, dass die Photos wirklich nicht schön sind, aber der Fisch war so erschöpft, da wollte ich nicht noch anfangen ihn sauber zu machen und mit dem Fisch zu Posen.

Ich habe einen Schlappen der Schuhgröße 45 daneben gelegt, damit man eine Realition zur Größe des Fisches bekommt.













Liebe Grüße Andre


----------



## minden (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...dann melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort und versuche somit wieder zum Topic zu kommen

Konnte die letzten Wochen sehr gut fangen hier, nur leider blieben die größen eher im Schnitt.

Hier mal wieder 2 der schöneren...


----------



## Ghanja (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hatte heute einen schönen Einstand nach dem Ende der Schonzeit (bis 30.6.). Bei ersten Wurf krachte es gleich in der Rute und diese nette Dame konnte einem Fin-S Shad nicht widerstehen - mit einer Länge von 105 cm hinterließ sie einen äußerst gut gelaunten Angler ...


----------



## fantazia (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Hatte heute einen schönen Einstand nach dem Ende der Schonzeit (bis 30.6.). Bei ersten Wurf krachte es gleich in der Rute und diese nette Dame konnte einem Fin-S Shad nicht widerstehen - mit einer Länge von 105 cm hinterließ sie einen äußerst gut gelaunten Angler ...


schöner hecht.petri:m


----------



## Case (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Hatte heute einen schönen Einstand nach dem Ende der Schonzeit (bis 30.6.). Bei ersten Wurf krachte es gleich in der Rute und diese nette Dame konnte einem Fin-S Shad nicht widerstehen - mit einer Länge von 105 cm hinterließ sie einen äußerst gut gelaunten Angler ...




Petri

Case


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri allen Fängern.#h
Ich konnte am Wochenende nur einen Fisch fangen.




108 cm hatte der Gute.




Hier winkt er nochmal|supergri


----------



## Lachsy (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

so dann ich auch mal 

winni sein Barsch von heute

http://img152.*ih.us/img152/2642/p1260564cy1.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Goiler Barsch!!


----------



## the doctor (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Achtung! 
keine Kritik!!! 
Wird von den Mods gelöscht, wie auch dieses Posting |uhoh:



ansonsten schöne Fische @ all


----------



## J-son (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri für den "Erstschlag", den "Einzelfisch" und den dicken Barsch!!!|bigeyes
Ein Fisch schöner als der andere...besonders wenn man solche Bilder nach 'nem Schneidertag sieht.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nö, lieber the doctor, nix wird gelöscht.
Ist wieder mal so ne doofe Unterstellung ohne oder wider besseres Wissen.
Alles OT - Zeugs aus dem Fangmeldungsthread hier (und auch anderen) findest Du *>>>hier*


----------



## Veit (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu den teilweise echt coolen Fischen, insbesondere den Meterhechten von Ghanja und Tommi! :m Sehen beide so schön lebendig aus!  Der Barsch von Winni ist natürlich auch prima! 

Hier noch ein gestern von mir gefangener Zanderas auf Spro Fibretail-Shad.


----------



## Hackersepp (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Hatte heute einen schönen Einstand nach dem Ende der Schonzeit (bis 30.6.). Bei ersten Wurf krachte es gleich in der Rute und diese nette Dame konnte einem Fin-S Shad nicht widerstehen - mit einer Länge von 105 cm hinterließ sie einen äußerst gut gelaunten Angler ...


 

Mensch ghanja, petri heil zum personal best!!!

Dass es so rundgeht am eixendorfer.... ein wahres entenparadies! 

Petri Heil!


----------



## eöbzander (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöne fische jungs, fettes petri. geht ja wieder los


----------



## Felix 1969 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Tommi-Engel
Petri zum Hecht!Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht er aus wie ein Hai.Cool#6
Auch allen anderen Fängern ein fettes Petri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Felix 1969 schrieb:


> @Tommi-Engel
> Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht er aus wie ein Hai.Cool#6


Gefiel mir auch sehr gut, ich habe mir schon überlegte das Bild als Desktop Hintergrund zu nehmen.

Petri zum Zander Veit , und
Perti zum Barsch Winni
Bei Zandern bin ich ja noch am üben.:q
Aber laut Bertus Rozemeijer ist "mein" Gewässer auch nicht das beste für Zander.
Aber das wäre ja auch zu einfach.:q


----------



## xxcruiserxx (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

so ich war heut abend nochma los:
ca. um 19 uhr bin ich an einen kleinen bach gefahren, ich wollte dort probeangeln, um den in den nächsten wochen intensiever zu befischen. nachdem ich eine stunde ohne erfolg meine köder gebadet hatte, machte ich mich auf den rückweg.
doch auf dem rückweg fiel mir ein kleines aufhaltbecken auf, es war nur 25 x 40 meter groß. trotzdem wollte ich noch ein paar würfe machen.
schon beim zweiten wurf konnte ich einen hecht landen un so ging es dann weiter, ich konnte in ca. 10 min, drei hechte überlisten, alle waren um die 40 cm.
der abend war doch noch gerettet
bilder gibts leider keine


----------



## erich17 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo alle zusammen,

gleich vorweg - es gehört eigentlich nicht hier herein - ich muss es Euch aber erzählen !!!

Ich war am Wochenende mit meinem Freund Beppi in Tschechien zum Zander, Waller und Karpfenfischen .

Vom Freitag Abends weg bissen die Fische sehr sehr schlecht - die Raubfische ganz besonders. Auch am Samstag war kein einziger Raubfischbiss zu vermelden . Karpfen hatten wir 9 Stück mit Gewichten von 8 bis 16 Pfund. In Tschechien ist es egal mit wieviel Ruten man fischt (zumindest dort wo wir immer fischen). Sind es 8 Ruten, ist es auch egal. Ich hatte 2 auf Karpfen und 1 auf Zander und 1 auf Waller im Wasser.

In der Nacht zum Sonntag wurde ich um 2 Uhr Früh heftigst vom einem erbärmlich heulenden Bissanzeiger geweckt. Raus aus dem Schlafsack , schnell in die Schuhe gehüpft , Freilauf geschlossen 2 sec warten bis der Kontakt zum Fisch hergestellt ist und - WUMMMM - einen satten Hieb gesetzt. Boa, das war dermassen viel Kraft was mir da in die Rute fuhr , dass es mir meine schöne Leitner Carpfighter 3,5lbs fast aus der Hand gerissen hätte. Meine Shimano Big Baitrunner LC sang unaufhörlich ein hohes C !!!! Ich konnte das Vieh nicht stoppen !!! Ich schrie nach Beppi - doch der war von meiner kreischenden Bremse !!!!!! schon geweckt worden.
Ich schrie nur "Beppi ein Riesenwaller" !!!!

Da meine Carpfighter mit 3,60m 3,5lbs, bestückt mit einer Big Baitrunner LC und  0,34er Berkley Trilene Big Game eigentlich hierfür zu schwach ausgelegt war , sah ich eigentlich nicht glücklich in die nächste Stunde - in Unterhosen und T-Shirt am Ufer stehend und betend , dass der Fisch hoffentlich bald mal eine Verschnaufpause benötigt. Schnur hatte ich ja genug auf der Rolle. Ich habe die Bremse eh schon wirklich sehr sehr fest eingestellt gehabt.
Nach 1 Stunde begannen meine Arme wirklich zu schmerzen. Immer wieder konnte ich in kleinstarbeit Meter für Meter kurz pumpen , mit dem Ergebniss, dass der Fisch diese 50 Meter innerhalb von 10 Sekunden wieder von der Rolle nahm. Nach 1 1/2 Stunden wollte ich schon aufgeben , doch Beppi spornte mich immer an und sagte "bald hast du ihn" " der kann nicht mehr lange !!!!
Nach 2 Stunden 5 Minuten in der Nacht war der Fisch vorm Ufer !!! Leider war es KEIN Waller !!!! Irgendwie haben es auch andere Fischer mitbekommen. Einer hat den Fisch dann sicher in meinen (Gott sei Dank ) riesigen Kescher befördert. Wir trauten uns den Fisch aber nicht hoch zu heben , so stieg Beppi und der andere ins Wasser und sie hoben zu zweit den Fisch aus dem Wasser .

Nun lag der Fisch vor uns.

Es war ein riesiger MARMORKARPFEN. 

Die Waage blieb bei 74 Pfund stehen !!! Der Fisch war nur 98cm lang. 

Dies war mein bisher längster Drill in 40 Jahren fischen und mir tun meine Arme weh , dass ich Probleme habe ein volles Glas hochzuheben. 

Ich habe versucht mit meinem Handy ein Bild zu machen - da sieht man leider nur Schwarz , da die Kamera im Handy keinen Blitz hat. Fotoapperat hatte keiner dabei. Ist ja auch egal - ich konnte natürlich nicht mehr schlafen und so hab ich dann am Vormittag gepennt und dadurch noch ein paar Fische vergeigt . Raubfisch hat bis Sonntag Abend nicht ein einziger gebissen.

Erich#17


----------



## Bronni (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Erich17,
  super Bericht, hat richtig Spaß gemacht, ihn zu lesen. Ich kann
    es gut verstehen, dass Du nicht mehr schlafen konntest, aber nach so einem Erlebnis ist der Körper voller Adrenalin.
  Nochmals ein dickes Petri
  Bronni #6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Auch wenns nicht richtig ins Räuberforum passt, werden das viele Raubfischangler (wie ich auch) mit Vergnügen lesen.
Was ein Erlebnis!
Petri Heil dazu!


----------



## Promachos (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich weiß, dass dieser Barsch mit seinen 28cm wahrlich kein Riese ist, aber:

für mein Gewässer ist jeder Barsch ab 25cm schon außergewöhnlich
es ist mein erster auf Gufi (und er hat das Teil voll inhaliert - Wahnsinn)
es ist mein bisher größter
http://img159.*ih.us/img159/8244/barsch020707fk8.jpg

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Dorschi (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Promachos! Ich find sie immer wieder schön und freue mich über jeden Barsch!


Ich war gestern nach Feierabend auch noch mal schnell am Wasser und da  sich die Rapfen so gebärdeten, mußte ich mal mit meinem Water monitor dazwischen halten.
Nach 1/4 Stunde hing dann dieser 70er Geselle.

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img241.*ih.us/img241/176/rapfenzr1.jpg[/URL]


----------



## Chris7 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Erich, Promachos, Dorschi,

ein dickes Petri zu den tollen Fischen! 



Hm... weiß jemand was mit Veit los ist? Ist der eventuell krank? #c  Schon fünf Posts auf dieser Seite und noch kein Fangbericht von ihm... :q  (Der Kerl wird mir langsam unheimlich... ;-) )


----------



## The Driver (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

stimmt...wird mir auch langsam unheimlich....hätt auch gern mal so viel zeit zum angeln....


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hehe ja der Veit ist wirklich ein Vollblutangler wie kaum ein zweiter!!!
Petri Heil  zu dem schönen Barsch und dem großen Rapfen!!!!


----------



## AltBierAngler (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri den fängern...
vllt. ist der Veit ja von nem Riesen-Waller verschluckt worden???...
grüße chris.


----------



## Holger (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger, vor allem an Promachos !!! Immer her mit solch schönen Barschfotos...

Der Veit is da, wo er immer is tipp ich mal....am Angeln bzw. am Drillen...:m


----------



## Veit (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Setzt mich mal nicht so unter Druck, Freunde!!! |uhoh: :q
Man kann nicht immer was fangen. War gestern abend zwar mit Boardi mash76 Spinnfischen, wir sind aber leider Schneider geblieben. Allerdings hab ich wenigstens einen Fisch zu gesicht bekommen. :m Ein Hecht von vielleicht 60 - 70 cm sprang meinem Gummifisch als ich ihm bereits aus dem Wasser gehoben hatte richtig hinterher. Ein Glück, dass das Ufer sehr hoch war, sonst wäre er am Ende noch auf dem Trockenen gelandet. |bigeyes War ein cooler Anblick!

@ erich: Auch von mir ein Dank für den schönen Bericht!


----------



## duck_68 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich weiß, dass dieser Barsch mit seinen 28cm wahrlich kein Riese ist, aber:
> 
> ...



Schöner Fisch Dietmar,

für den Hafen ist der 28er wirklich net schlecht  


Gruß
Martin


----------



## Birger (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Den hab ich letztens gefangen:






Damit haben die Zander bestimmt all die Twister vergraben, die ich da im Jahr so abreiße (und das sind hunderte...).

Und einen der Übeltäter hab ich auch noch erwischt:






War aber nur einer von 12, die scheinen zusammen am Ködergrab zu arbeiten .


----------



## Dorschi (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Feines Fischchen! Hut ab Frau Mütze!
Vielleicht holst Du ja jetzt öfters wieder Deine alten Köder nach oben?
Natürlich nebst Zandern!


----------



## profifischer (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo
Petri an alle.
Am Wochenende konnte ich einen 37cm Barsch fangen. Ist mein neuer PB. Außerdem einen Schied mit 50cm gleich beim ersten Angeln mit meiner Stream Master.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Matze- (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi ho!
Petri an alle Fänger.
Am Sonntag war ich mit AK_894 an der Ruhr.
Dabei konnten wir mehrere Karpfen zum anbiss überreden.
2 Bisse konnten nicht verwertet werden und 2 mal war Materialbruch schuld am verlorenen Fisch.
Ein Fisch war dabei besonders unverschämt und schwamm mit einer herrlichen Ruhe auf einen Busch zu. Da konnte ich mich dagegen stemmen wie ich wollte, hat den Fisch halt nicht interressiert und schwupp war er im Busch und ABRISS!:c
Naja einen schönen, und meinen bisher größten, Döbel konnte ich jedoch erfolgreich landen :k
http://img411.*ih.us/img411/4681/pict0194fw5.jpg
und hier noch ein Bild ^^

http://img504.*ih.us/img504/5315/pict0196oj3.jpg

Er hat super gekämpft!


----------



## Lucky1984 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War eben mal für ne halbe stunde blinkern, musste früher aufhören als geplant da es regnete. Aber als Schneider bin ich trotzdem nicht heim =), klein aber fein =)


----------



## minden (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Birger,...petri zum schönen Zander,...geiles Foto!!!#6


----------



## Hansemann 28 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moinsen,
so richtig wollen die Biester im Moment nicht beissen aber für ein Foto reicht es allemal.


----------



## Gorcky (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mensch,das ist doch mal schon nen schöner Klopper!!! Petri.


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ich würd mich momentan nicht beschweren wenn sie "nicht beißen" und ich dann trotzdem son Prachtteil in die Linse halte  
Petri, schönes Foto


----------



## Hansemann 28 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> ich würd mich momentan nicht beschweren wenn sie "nicht beißen" und ich dann trotzdem son Prachtteil in die Linse halte
> Petri, schönes Foto


Hast ja Recht aber Juni & Juli sind meiner Meinung nach fast die schlechtesten Monate des Jahres.
Hab aber noch ein Schmankerl aus dem letzten Monat für euch.|supergri
Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Hansemann 28 schrieb:


> Hast ja Recht aber Juni & Juli sind meiner Meinung nach fast die schlechtesten Monate des Jahres.


Muss ich Dir Recht geben, ich hatte letztes Wochenende auch nur einen einzigen Fisch. Aber da das ein 108 cm Hecht war beschwere ich mich ja gar nicht.:m


----------



## Dorschi (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Kann einen 35er und einen 60er Zandrino zur Mittagstunde vermelden! 
Ohne große Worte zwischen 2 Regenschauern.


----------



## Hecht-Hirte (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Hansemann 28

Erstmal Petri zum schönen Zander.#6

Sag mal, sieht so aus als hättest du ihn im Rhein gefangen?
Geht da im Moment eigentlich was? Is doch relativ viel Wasser drin und meine letzten Stunden am Fluss waren eher erfolglos.
Ach ja, was war denn der Köder?


Gruß Hecht-Hirte


----------



## Hansemann 28 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo
Wie schon gesagt,läuft es im Moment nicht wirklich gut.
Ich fische fast ausschließlich mit Gufis und zur Zeit sind flachlaufende Wobbler ganz fängig.
Hochwasser ist meiner Meinung nach kein Problem,etwas schwerere Köpfe verwenden dann geht das.
Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hansemann 28 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Muss ich Dir Recht geben, ich hatte letztes Wochenende auch nur einen einzigen Fisch. Aber da das ein 108 cm Hecht war beschwere ich mich ja gar nicht.:m


Nicht schlecht!!!
Lieber einen Gr0ßen als viele Kleine.
Uns ist vor 2 Wochen einer mit weit über einem Meter kurz vor der Landung abgerissen.Dumm gelaufen.


----------



## Bolle (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi zusammen,
war heute mit Boardi Tinsen zum Zandern unterwegs...sollte nicht klappen bei dem Schietwetter...habe aber einen ganz netten "Beifang" gehabt...95 cm und ca. 7 kg...auf 'ner 50 gr-Rute...war ein zauberhaftes Erlebnis.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri bolle, saugeil!!!!!!! das soll mir auch mal passieren. angelst auf zander und der her waller rumst rein! hamma!!!


----------



## J-son (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil!

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Bolle (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Danke...die Freude war riesen groß, da ich bis dato keinen Waller überlisten konnte..dann der erste im Leben und gleich auf eine leichte Spinnrute...total geiler Drill...ich habe mich dann nur gefragt."Was passiert eigendlich, wenn da mal der richtige kommt"


----------



## Mario563 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Sag mal Bolle, darf man fragen wo Du den gefangen hast???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

#6dickes petri auch von mir


----------



## Reisender (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mönsch do.......|bigeyes|bigeyes

Und ich habe nur einen Stör am Wochende gefangen !!!!!!|kopfkrat

Petri Bolle......Du machst dich !!!#6#6

Bist ja ein richtiger Zauberer geworden..................:vik:


----------



## Bolle (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mensch Mike...Stör?...du machst mich neugierig;+


----------



## erich17 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Jungs,

mein Freund - sofern man das Freund nennen kann |gr:- hat mir diese Fotos von seinem Norwegenurlaub zukommen lassen !!!:c:c:cUnd ich A..... bin nicht mitgefahren #q#q#q


Bitte entschuldigt die Qualität ich hab die Fotos eingescannt.

Is echt der Hammer !!!!!

http://img471.*ih.us/img471/7341/bernhardnorwegen10nh8.jpg
Shot at 2007-07-06

http://img471.*ih.us/img471/6480/bernhardnorwegen11mt4.jpg
Shot at 2007-07-06

http://img20.*ih.us/img20/7717/bernhardnorwegen12vm3.jpg
Shot at 2007-07-05


Ist der Typ nicht gemein zu mir ???|gr:|gr:|gr:


Erich17


----------



## Bronni (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Allen Fängern ein ganz dickes Petri. Die Monate Juni/Juli bringen vielleicht nicht unbedingt Masse, aber ich finde doch Klasse. Die Zander, der Hecht und der Waller von Bolle, wirklich schöne Fische. Werde morgen wieder angreifen, Zander ich komme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  Allen am WE viel Erfolg, bis dann
  Bronni


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@erich17: auch wenns nur gescannte fotos sind, coole bilder und schöne fische, dickes petri and deinen kollegen.

ps: nur mal als hinweis, würd mich freuen... *klick*


----------



## Reisender (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Bolle schrieb:


> Mensch Mike...Stör?...du machst mich neugierig;+




Auf Butterkäse habe ich ihn gefangen, in einem Vereinssee....80cm und fast 2 Kilo. Der Bursche hat mich 25 Minuten meines Lebens gekostet. Wusste gar nicht das es solche Kämpfer sind.#c


----------



## bennie (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Reisender schrieb:


> Auf Butterkäse habe ich ihn gefangen, in einem Vereinssee....80cm und fast 2 Kilo. Der Bursche hat mich 25 Minuten meines Lebens gekostet. Wusste gar nicht das es solche Kämpfer sind.#c



Schau dir mal die Videos aus Kanada an wenn sich ein 200 Pfünder aus dem Wasser schraubt 

Dickes Petri!


----------



## Bolle (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mensch Mike...da hast du ja einen Fisch auf deiner Liste abhaken können, auf den ich warscheinlich mein Leben lang umsonst warte...Petri mein alter#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



erich17 schrieb:


> Ist der Typ nicht gemein zu mir ???|gr:|gr:|gr:


Die Fische sind bestimmt alle mit 'ner Bildverarbeitung vorher vergrößert worden, ganz extra wegen Dir! :q


----------



## Tinsen (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

der bolle ist einfach ein altes angel-glücksschwein ! 
aber es sein ihm gegönnt. petri nochmal du sack !



Mario563 schrieb:


> Sag mal Bolle, darf man fragen wo Du den gefangen hast???



fragen darfst du alles .....


----------



## Mario563 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tinsen schrieb:


> der bolle ist einfach ein altes angel-glücksschwein !
> aber es sein ihm gegönnt. petri nochmal du sack !
> 
> 
> ...


Jepp, ist mir bekannt:m


----------



## Veit (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mit diesem Saalezander wurde ich heute morgen fürs zeitige Aufstehen belohnt. Köder: Kopyto-Shad Als Beifang schnappte noch ein 50er Döbel zu.




An den beiden vortagen gabs 2 Hechte von 55 und 60 cm ebenfalls auf Kopyto. Ein riesiger Barsch, mindestens so groß wie der 45er welchen ich neulich gefangen hatte, war mir leider kurz vor der Landung ausgeschlitzt. :c


----------



## NorbertF (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Veit, da klapperts ja wieder in der Rute 
Ist dir schon aufgefallen: vom früh aufstehen kriegt man Falten an der Stirn


----------



## Veit (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ist dir schon aufgefallen: vom früh aufstehen kriegt man Falten an der Stirn


Wem sagst du das... |evil: seh ich jeden Tag im Spiegel. #t


----------



## Hansemann 28 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöner Fisch Veit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War auch mal angeln )))
Klick>>>>


----------



## J-son (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dickes Ding, Petri!|bigeyes

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Danke )
Jo, war klasse....


----------



## PulheimerHecht (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war heute auch nochmal los und siehe da 


Ein Hechtlein von knappen 30 cm :vik:







war eig im seichten Wasser auf ein paar Barsche aus....

gebissen hat der kleine Bursche auf einen 3er mepps.

Der Hecht hat den Köder aber schon im absinken genommen, dachte zuerst ich hänge wieder im Kraut =)


----------



## AltBierAngler (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

gott der is ja süß


----------



## Raabiat (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hab mich ja lang zurück gehalten....
war in der zurückliegenden Woche mit zwei Freunden (Pfandpirat Matthias & The_doctor Marcel) angeln... vom Boot aus gehts halt doch besser 

neben zahlreichen Spritzern und einigen Barschen waren auch ein paar nette Burschen dabei .... 
































#h


----------



## J-son (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen!

Sehr schöne Bilder sind's obendrein...und für den Jerk-Zander gibt's Extrapunkte, sowas ist ja auch eher selten.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## JohnvanJerk (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri, ihr drei !!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Klasse!!!


----------



## JohnvanJerk (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

2 von heute


----------



## polli (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So, morgen ist ein Ganzer Tag Angeln angesagt:
Ich bin verheiratet und habe drei Kinder, wem das was sagt in Bezug auf "Zeitkontnigente"....
Morgens werd ich an der Saar mal drop shoten und ein paar Dutzend Gufis mutwillig versenken.
Nachmittags am Vereinsweiher wird dann gejerkt und noch ein paar Köfis gestippt. Villeicht geht später raus was auf Zander und Aal..


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri allen Fänger. Klasse Fische habt Ihr da.
Da kann ich diesmal nun wirklich nicht mithalten.#h
Alles was ich von diesem Wochende vorweisen kann ist dieser 50er Mini Hecht.




Aber ich habe ab Ende dieser Woche ja 3 Wochen Urlaub.|supergri


----------



## FischAndy1980 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

die Enttäuschung steht dir ins Gesicht geschrieben
...Nee, trotzdem Petri Heil, auch zu deinen anderen Großhechten#6
Einen tollen Urlaub wünsch ich#h


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hier noch zwei Bilder der beiden besten Fische vom Tagesfang auf dem Kutter. So ne Kutterfahrt konnte ich mir im Urlaub dann doch nicht verkneifen. Die Frauen gehen dann eben shoppen...|supergri

Meerforelle mit 65cm + Dorsch mit 75cm
http://img513.*ih.us/img513/7876/meerforelle1yb2.jpg
http://img357.*ih.us/img357/6275/dorsch005ac9.jpg


----------



## fantazia (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



PulheimerHecht schrieb:


> war heute auch nochmal los und siehe da
> 
> 
> Ein Hechtlein von knappen 30 cm :vik:
> ...


petri zum frischen hecht:q.is zwar nich der grösste aber diesmal wenigstens nich vergammelt|rolleyes.


----------



## Nordangler (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Habe gestern einmal die Jackson-Softjerk an der Spinnrute getestet.
Ein 50er Hecht knallte doch tatsächlich rauf.
Zu den Jacksonjerk kann ich nur sagen. Ein wirklich klasse Teil, den man auch super an der Spinnrute führen kann.

Sven


----------



## Holger (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein schöner Barsch von gestern, der den 9,5 cm Aqua Shad volley inhaliert hat...|rolleyes


----------



## John Doe12 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo

Schöner Barsch Holger,da hab ich auch noch einen von gestern,biss auf Tauwurm beim Aalangeln,später noch einer der ne Nummer kleiner war.

Aale gabs übrigens keine llooll.









Petri allen Fängern

Martin


----------



## anglermeister17 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Guten Morgen, wollte euch übers Ergebnis von gestern morgen informieren: Früh, zwischen sieben und acht nach anfänglicher Flaute, waren die Barsche da und ich fing drei nach Gang, alle 25- 30 cm groß, sehr schöne Fische ( Köder: Mepps Black Fury, Größe 3)! Mein Kollege legte dann am Hafenbecken mit Twister 2 Barsche nach, die ca. 25 cm groß waren. Dann war allerdings bald "Ende der Fahnenstange", zwischen neun und zehn Uhr  noch ein Döbel an nem Bootsanleger, der sich meinem Spinnfischchen leider wieder entledigen konnte. Ich bin aber froh, dass ich seit längerem wieder ordentliche Barsche gefangen habe!


----------



## Gorcky (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war vorgstern Morgen los,um 7 Uhr am Wasser gewesen und habe auch gleich ein paar kleine Barsche landen können!! Dann auf einmal wieder dieses typische Gefühl eines Hängers: "Moment,da schlägt doch etwas mit dem Kopf?" dachte ich mir!! Tatsächlich,ein schöner ca. 70 cm Hecht hatte sich an meinem 4 Mepps in Kupfer vergriffen! Hatte ihn schon qwasi fast an Land als ein stakres Kpfschütteln meinen Spinner mir entgegen kommen lies.#q
Naja,gut das die Fische auch noch immer ne Chance haben.


----------



## ajaekel (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin,

von Freitag auf Samstag nacht bei Sturm und Regen konnten wir 2 schöne Zander landen. Gebissen haben die beiden auf jeweils Köfi. Der eine um 3 Uhr, der andere 10 Minuten später.

Hier noch 2 Bilder.

Gruß,Achim


----------



## jumon42 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gestern am Veluwemeer. Ein schöner 91er Hecht auf Jerkbait Salmo Slider 12
Ein Zweiter hat sich leider wieder losgeschüttelt. Mehr auf meiner Homepage.


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War gestern eigentlich auf Hecht aus und habs von 11 - 17 Uhr mit großen Köfis an der Schilfkante versucht. Ergebnis war aber eine Nullrunde. Nachdem ich alles eingpackt hatte bin ich dann noch ne Runde mit Gummifisch spinnen gegangen. Das witzige war ja der eine vom Vorstand der da saß und gestippt hat mich nur blöd angrinst und meint "damit fängst du hier eh nix" bin 10 m weiter und nach dem 3 Wurf zappelts. Was raus kam war ein leider nur 46cm großer Zander, der Kerl hat ganz schön blöd geguckt und noch blöder als ich den (eigentlich maßigen) Fisch wieder rein gesetzt hab...


----------



## anglermeister17 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Wallerschreck: Und was war das "damit", wenn ich fragen darf?

ohh, habs wohl eben überlesen, hattest ja mit gufi... sry!


----------



## minden (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...dann wollen wir doch mal....

Fetter Zander von heute, Teamkollega Reno war der glückliche halter des 89er Zanders.

Und ein kräftiger Schwanzschlag zum Abschied, leider ein "wenig" unscharf geworden;-(


----------



## Dart (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Na denn mal ein megafettes Petrie zu den herrlichen Zandern und den goilen Pics#6
Greetz Reiner


----------



## J-son (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Yep,

Petri auch von mir!
Is ja'n irre fettes Mädel....

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Steph75 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger.
Angestachelt durch die guten Fänge bei uns in Ostfriesland in der letzten Tagen,hab ich zwei Monate eher als sonst mal wieder mein Boot zu Wasser gelassen.Ziel war einer unserer herrlichen Binnenseen.So richtig Motiviert war ich eigentlich nicht,da das Gufieren um diese Jahreszeit bei uns normal nicht unbedingt der Bringer ist.Um so erstaunlicher war die Ausbeute.Ich fing in gerade mal 3 Stunden, 5Zander(zwischen 48 und 62 cm),2 Hechte von 38 bzw. 66 cm und einen 28 cm Barsch.Alles auf 8cm Kopytos in dunkelgrün und perlmuttglitter.
Was mich besonders wunderte,war das die Bisse fast alle unmittelbar vorm Boot in 8-9 m Wassertiefe kamen.Ich hatte die Zander eigentlich in etwas flacheren Wasser vermuten.

@Holger.Na, Boot mit schönen Barsch eingeweiht?


----------



## Veit (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger, sehr schöne Fische dabei vorallem der 89er Zander!!! #6


Ich hatte heute die große Ehre Anglerboard-Urgestein Franz16 an der Saale begrüßen zu können. Franz war Fotograf (für einen Angelwoche-Artikel über Döbelangeln), ich musste *g* angeln. Obwohl die Bedingungen durch trübes Wasser und einen Wetterumschwung erschwert waren, konnte ich einige Döbel an die Wobbler locken. Auch wenn zunächst kein richtig kapitaler Dickkopf dabei war, so schnappten doch auch ein paar ordentliche Exemplare zu, die für schöne Fotos genau richtig kamen. Am Abend ging mir dann aber doch noch der erhoffte Riesendöbel von 60 cm auf einen Berkley Frenzy-Wobbler. Auch ein ca. 60er Hecht nahm noch einen Ugly Duckling. Ein guter Grund beim Döbelangeln immer ein Stahlvorfach zu benutzen, zumal noch ein vermutlich besserer Hecht, der ebenfalls auf den 6 cm-Köder gegangen war, ausschlitzte. Auch einen 40er Zanderchen (so eins hatte ich gestern übrigens auch schonmal gefangen) konnte ich noch auf einen Rapala Shad Rap aus den Fluten locken. Auf Spinner ging ein Barsch.

Ein Klasse-Angeltag und eine Riesen-Freude für mich, den Franzl mal persönlich kennenlernen zu dürfen. :m
Ein paar Impressionen von heute gibts in den nächsten Tagen mal nachgereicht!


----------



## polli (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute los.
Mit dem Doppelschlag (Morgens gufieren und Abends jerken- an versch. Lokations) wurde nix. Meine Hechtjerks werden Morgen getestet.
Dafür war ich 3h am Wasser:
Zwei richtig fette Döbel, ein kleinerer und zwei Barsche.
Mehrere Bisse hab ich versemmelt, und ein noch dickerer ging meinem Timmi (9 Jahre) im Drill verloren.
HAb den Fisch gehakt, und ihm dieRute in die Hand gedrückt.
Er ging erst mal zwei Schritte nach vorne....|supergri
Leider war der Fisch dann auch wieder weg.
Denke mal dass es auch ein Döbel war, aber sicher der ü50er Klasse angehörend...


----------



## Kawa (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war heute auch mal wieder zwei Stunden am Wasser. War eigentlich auf Friedfisch aus und nachdem mir ein sehr großer Karpfen meine Friedfischmontur auseinandergepflückt hat, hab mir aber gedacht, stippste dir mal ein kleines Köderfischchen und versuchst es mal auf Meister Esox. 
Und siehe da... es hat geklappt...  Da der kleine Racker "nur" 50 cm aufs Band brachte, schnell ein Foto gemacht und ab zurück ins Wasser...! So hat sich der Abend doch noch gelohnt.


----------



## minden (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Und da ich meinen Kollegen nicht gerne alleine stehen lassen, habe ich grade auch nochmal nachgelegt, sorry, mal wieder nicht gemessen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




U.A. gab es den hier noch zu sehen heute...was nen Tag!


----------



## Pfandpirat (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@minden

Ihr legt ja ganz schön vor!

...aber mit deinem Fotografen solltest nochmal reden. :q


----------



## Raabiat (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

es geht hier um den Fisch, Matthias......einzig und allein um den Fisch....den Kopf muss doch keiner sehn #6
und die Fische sind perfekt abgelichtet....und schön in szene gesetzt!!!!

ausserdem reicht ja auch schon ein schöner Tag in der Natur ohne Fisch....oder?:q


----------



## Pfandpirat (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Raabiat schrieb:


> ......einzig und allein um den Fisch....den Kopf muss doch keiner sehn #6



Das merke ich mir! #h



Raabiat schrieb:


> [...] ausserdem reicht ja auch schon ein schöner Tag in der Natur ohne Fisch....oder?:q



Nu klar! Heißt ja auch angeln und nicht fangen.


----------



## Drag (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mir wärs lieber, wenn es fangen heißen würde ^^


----------



## Nordangler (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Konnte heute nur drei Barsche überzeugen.

Sven


----------



## Veit (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So hier die versprochenen Pics vom gestrigen Tag:





















Und noch ein Hecht vom Wochenende:


----------



## Mario563 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil Veit, aber das hört ja gar nicht mehr auf bei Dir#6


----------



## Huchenfreak (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Der Döbel sieht eher aus wie 80cm! Richtig fettes Teil- Petri


----------



## Bubbel2000 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri euch allen, geniale fische dabei!!!


----------



## mortal (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit. Ein Großer Petri Heil auch von mir. Hast du alle am gleichen Tag gefangen?


----------



## jumon42 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri, besonders der Döbel ist echt klasse.#6


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Fettes Petri zu den Großmäulern! #6

Wenn ich das Gewässer sehe, ist mir natürlich klar, dass an der Saale raubfischmäßig so viel geht. Auch sehr strukturiert...


----------



## Hackersepp (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Veit, na , du bist ja fast jeden Tag am Wasser 

Welche Schnur hast du denn auf der Red Arc???

Gruß Mathias :m


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war heute nach der Arbeit auch ne Runde Gufieren und konnte auch zwei kleine Hechte von 56 und 52 cm Landen..leiderm usste ich den größeren entnehmen da er sich den Kopyto komplett mit Angsthaken in die kiemen gezogen hatte


----------



## J-son (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Veit,

'ne wunderschöne Ecke hast Du da zum befischen|bigeyes...ich beneide Dich aufrichtig!

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## NorbertF (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Die letzten 2 Wochen hatte ich sogut wie keine Zeit zum fischen, aber heute konnte ich mal wieder 3 Stunden mit dem Bellyboot raus.
Endlich wieder fischen, herrlich 
Gefangen habe ich 4 Hechte (3 davon Schniepel) und eine Bachforelle. Alles keine Riesen, aber ich freu mich über jeden Fang. Hat wirklich Spass gemacht. Die Forelle habe ich grad gegessen, der Rest schwimmt wieder (wie immer),
Die Fangumstände waren ganz lustig, wer den ganzen Bericht lesen will:
http://nobbone.de/index.php?itemid=79
Hier noch zwei Fotos:


----------



## Veit (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Danke für die Petris! War doch eigentlich nix besonders dabei... :g

@ Hackersepp: Quantum Quattron PT, 0,18er :m
@ mortal: Ja außer den Hecht auf dem letzten Bild, der kam am Samstag am Vereinssee.

Von heute kann ich nur einen 50er Zander auf Kopyto-Shad vermelden. Durfte natürlich zurück zu Mama+Papa. Ein weiterer Aussteiger noch nach ein paar Sekunden kontakt.

@ Norbert und alle anderen Fänger der letzten Zeit: Ein kräftiges Petri!


----------



## Perückenkünstler (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallöchen aus dem Schwarzwald,

nachdem ich letztes Jahr kaum zum fischen kam, habe ich am Sonntag erstmalig wieder mit ein paar Wurfübungen begonnen. Dienstag auch, leichter Muskelkater!:q
Auf jeden Fall blieb ich heute 4 Stunden am Ball und habe dann gegen Abend auch tasächlich einen putzfidelen 45cm Schnapper mit einem ordinären Aglia 3 in Gold erwischt.Könnte einmal ein Hecht werden, wenn er groß ist. Auf`s Foto habe ich verzichtet, weil ich schon genug damit zu tun hatte den Wurm aus dem Kescher zu kriegen und den Haken vorsichtig rauszuoperieren. Zum Glück saß er seitlich vorne, schön einfach für den Anfang. Den Zander für's Abendessen habe ich zwar nicht bekommen, doch bin ich trotzdem sehr zufrieden. Über 4 Stunden spinnfischen und keinen Köder verloren! Naja, Hochwasser halt:q, sehr köderfreundlich. Bin jetzt wieder infiziert und überlege mir gerade morgen eine kleine Frühaufsteherrunde einzulegen, um mal eben ein paar Würfe zu machen.


----------



## minden (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@NorbertF
Wau, geile Fotos,...sieht ja aus wie Mittelmeer...


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



minden schrieb:


> @NorbertF
> Wau, geile Fotos,...sieht ja aus wie Mittelmeer...



Danke, ja das Wasser ist glasklar. Man sieht in 3 Meter noch jeden Kieselstein am Boden.
Das ist schön aber gleichzeitig auch etwas schwierig. Die Schönheit überwiegt aber


----------



## Gorcky (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Echt geiles Gewässer was du da hast! Da würde ich am WE als erstes mal reinspringen und ne Runde schwimmen gehen!!!


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Gorcky schrieb:


> Echt geiles Gewässer was du da hast! Da würde ich am WE als erstes mal reinspringen und ne Runde schwimmen gehen!!!



Das ist das zweite Problem


----------



## Chris7 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Norbert, um welches Gewässer handelt es sich denn eigentlich? Ich bewundere die Farbe schon immer in Deinem Avatar...


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein 12 ha grosser Baggersee mit Wassertiefen zwischen 1 Meter und 30 Meter.
Irgendwo im tiefsten Südwesten direkt auf der Grenze zu Frankreich.
Tageskarten gibt es keine  ausser ihr geht mit mir angeln. Wozu ich gerne bereit bin.


----------



## Gorcky (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ein 12 ha grosser Baggersee mit Wassertiefen zwischen 1 Meter und 30 Meter.
> Irgendwo im tiefsten Südwesten direkt auf der Grenze zu Frankreich.
> Tageskarten gibt es keine


 
Außer meiner Reichweite!!!:q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Kannst du mir mal den Namen verraten komme aus der Ecke...aber habe keine Ahnung welcher See das sein könnt...


mfg Flo


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Bitte wieder mehr OnTopic, hier nur Fangmeldungen, es gibt genügend Möglichkeiten Threads für alle anderen Fragen zu eröffnen....


----------



## AltBierAngler (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri zu den schönen Fischen, vor allem der Döbel ist ja der Hammer!!! Hol mir auch bald nen Rhein-schein, vll. fang ich dann ja auch mal meinen ersten Döbel.
Meine neue PowerPro wartet schon auf ihren ersten Einsatz!!!

mfg Chris


----------



## Veit (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hatte heute die Mittagspause mal sinnvoll genutzt und diesem 75er Hecht einen Kopyto-Shad zum Mittagessen geliefert. Wie ich so bin:q hab ich natürlich einen Haken eingebaut. Den Nachtisch durfte der Saale-Esox dann aber wieder im Wasser zu sich nehmen. 




Und noch der Zanderschiepel von gestern.


----------



## Waagemann (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Kann auch ein wenig mithalten|rolleyes!

http://img519.*ih.us/img519/2374/pict1791mj2.jpg

ca.65cm auf Köderfisch!

mfg waagemann


----------



## fantazia (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri an alle fänger#h.
war heute seid längerer zeit auch mal wieder für nen  stündchen  los.2 hechte ließen sich zum anbiss überreden.beide hatten den köder leider recht tief inhaliert.aber die haben das beide gut weggesteckt hoffe ich mal.

http://img59.*ih.us/img59/1635/imgp0221ot8.jpg

http://img158.*ih.us/img158/228/imgp0222pz7.jpg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger in den letzten Tage. Wirklich schöne Fische dabei. #6

Ich wollte mich schon mal in den Urlaub abmelden, morgen gehts los.:vik:

Drei Wochen Holland.:m

Ich hoffe, dass ich einiges berichten kann wenn ich wiederkomme.:q

Tüüüüüüüsssssssss#h


----------



## AltBierAngler (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit: Vielleicht sollte ich mir ein paar gestreifte Poloshirts kaufen, bei mir wollen die Raubfische nich so richtig beißen...
petri zu den Fischen von allen!!!

weiter so Veit alter Polo-Gangster

mfg Chris


----------



## Veit (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hehe ja, das wird jetzt mein neues Markenzeichen glaub ich. 
Und weils so schön ist, gleich eine Fortsetzung der Fangserie.
War heute abend mit Angelkumpel Benni am Wasser. Diesmal ließen wirs aber mal geruhsam angehen und warfen die Grundruten aus. Jeweils eine Wurm und eine Köfi. Lange Zeit passierte garnichts und als ich dann endlich mal eine Biss auf Tauwurm hatte und diesen verpatzte, weil genau im selben Moment ein großer Ast in die Schnur trieb, der dann samt der gesamten Montage abriss, hatte ich schon garkeine Lust mehr. Aber die Köfirute war ja noch im Spiel und nachdem ich deren Montage anders platzierte, gabs dann doch mal nen Biss drauf. Der Anhieb ging ins Leere. - Dachte ich jedenfalls, denn es stellte sich heraus, dass ein Mini-Zander von vielleicht 20 cm am Haken hing. Schnell zurück ins Wasser mit dem gierigen Kerlchen, schließlich brauchen wir jeden Brutfisch. Neuer Köfi, neues Glück! Und musste ich nicht warten, da klingelte es schon wieder. Diesmal war deutlicher Widerstand nach dem Anhieb zu spüren und siehe da. Ein schöner 64er Stachelritter hatte die Ukelei genommen.




Eigentlich brauchte ich keinen, trotzdem musste ich den Fisch abschlagen, da der Haken -wie so oft mit Köfi - sehr tief geschluckt war. Naja, leider nicht zu ändern!
Da hatte sich der Abend ja doch noch gelohnt und ich konnte den Heimweg antreten.
Es war zugleich ein "halber Jubiläumsfisch" nämlich mein 50ster Zander in diesem Jahr. Denke diesmal wirds klappen mit den 100 Stück. 
Bei Benni gabs noch einen Fehlbiss auf Tauwurm und eben hat er mir noch per Telefon gemeldet, dass er noch nen größeren Aussteiger auf Wurm hatte (vermutlich guter Aal). Schade, dass es nicht auch bei ihm mit nem Fang geklappt hat.

Petri @ fantazia und waagemann zu den Hechten!!! Und dem Tommi wünsche ich nen fischreichen Urlaub.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Veit da hast du ja mal wieder einen schöne Stachelritter gefangen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Und dem Tommi wünsche ich nen fischreichen Urlaub.


Danke Veit...|wavey:

Und Petri zum schönen Zander.:m


----------



## Promachos (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo!

Zunächst allen Fängern der letzten Tage ein "Petri Heil".
Nach mehreren Tagen Angelabstinenz ging's gestern mal wieder an den Hafen. Nachdem ich die Stelle eine Stunde lang mit verschiedenen Gufis abgeklappert hatte, wollte ich eigentlich schon weiterziehen. Dann hab ich mich aber doch entschieden, es nochmal mit einem "Disco-Design" (schwarzer Rücken, neongelber Körper mit rotem Kiemenfleck) zu probieren, obwohl ich damit eigentlich nicht so gerne angele.

Um es kurz zu machen: Beim zweiten Wurf biss ein schöner 72er Hecht, der den Gufi anscheinend bis ans Ufer verfolgt hatte. Kaum hatte ich den Fisch im Kescher, kam ein Ausflugsdampfer vorbei, gesteuert von dem Berufsfischer, der meine Streckenkarte ausgibt. Als ich ihm mit einem freundlichen Lächeln:q den Hecht zeigte, applaudierten mir plötzlich die ca. 30 Passagiere. Auch mal eine nette Erfahrung...

Hier noch ein Photo:
http://img227.*ih.us/img227/691/hecht120707fi2.jpg

Ach ja: Ein paar Würfe später hatte ich wieder einen Hammerbiss, der sofort mehrmals über die Bremse ging. Der Fisch ließ sich kaum vom Gewässergrund lösen; deutlich waren die Schwanzschläge gegen die Schnur zu spüren. Nach ein paar Minuten zeigte sich im Schwall eine silberne Flanke - von einem "Klodeckel" mit 61cm, der in der Schwanzwurzel gehakt war. Schade, ich hatte nämlich insgeheim mit einem größeren Zander gerechnet.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## paul188 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Als erstes mal ein dickes Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage !!! Sehr schöne Fische und Bilder!!

Ich war die letzten beiden Tage auch ein wenig los. So richtig beißen wollte es an beiden Tagen nicht , aber ein paar Barsche und einen Zander konnte ich kurz an`s Tageslicht befördern. Heute werde ich mein Glück erneut versuchen und hoffe, es laüft ein bisschen besser.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## JohnvanJerk (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein kleiner von gestern. Mein erster aus einem Kanal.


----------



## Raabiat (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo John

Petri zum ersten Kanalhecht....

Wir müssen auch mal wieder losziehen....irgendwo mal nen tag jerken...wat weiss ich...duisburger sechs-seen-platte oder so....
lass mal bei gelegenheit was planen, oder?


----------



## Jonny83 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Glückwunsch an alle Fänger!

Ich konnte nach einigen Nullrunden auch mal wieder etwas aus unsere schönen Natur überlisten!

Ein schönen Stachelritter von 85cm und 5,5 Kg und nur ein paar Min. später ein schönen Hecht von 83cm und 3,8Kg!


Das etschädigt erstmal!


----------



## minden (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...mal wieder viele schöne Fische,...Petri!

Heute war hier hartes fischen bei baller Sonne angesagt...
Es gab einen Hecht, einen Barsch und 2 Zander,..und u.a. dieses schicke Foto mit mir und meinem mitlerweile Lieblingsfisch...


----------



## AK_894 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Habe Samstag 3 Hechte gefangen einer von 97cm einer von 52cm und der andere von 78cm Votos volgen wen ich wider ausen Uhrlaub zuruck bin Gusse aus Holland von mir bis die Tage.


----------



## Krögäär (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



AK_894 schrieb:


> Habe Samstag 3 Hechte gefangen einer von 97cm einer von 52cm und der andere von 78cm Votos volgen wen ich wider ausen Uhrlaub zuruck bin Gusse aus Holland von mir bis die Tage.


 
Petri Heil!!!
Ich hatte deses Jahr noch nicht soein Glück.
Habe bisjetzt nur untermaßige Hechte und Halbstarke Barsche-33cm gespinnt. War auch nur 5mal los.
Konnte aber 3Zander in ner Halbenstunde 65-70cm auf
Köfi fangen|supergri


----------



## Veit (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Bei mir gabs heute früh an der Saale 2 Zander. Leider bloß kleine! Ein 45er auf Salmo Perch-Flachläufer und ein 40er auf Kopyto-Shad. Auf Wobbler noch zwei Fehlattacken.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



AK_894 schrieb:


> Habe Samstag 3 Hechte gefangen einer von 97cm einer von 52cm und der andere von 78cm Votos volgen wen ich wider ausen Uhrlaub zuruck bin Gusse aus Holland von mir bis die Tage.




Petri!

Hast du da in Holland irgendwas genommen?


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo,

Ich habe gestern abend um ca. 21.00 (als die Hitze langsam erträglich wurde) einen 35cm Barsch (616 gr.) auf Rotwurm gefangen^^ (bild gibts nur noch ausgenommen aufm teller^^


----------



## JohnvanJerk (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Hallo John
> 
> Petri zum ersten Kanalhecht....
> 
> ...


 
hi von mir aus hier in mülheim, vielleicht mal in der woche so von 15- 19 uhr, da kann man hier viel abangeln


----------



## minden (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...back 2 da Roots,...

Heute war nen echt heißer Tag,...zumindest vom Wetter her gesehen;-)

Bei jerken hatte ich einen schönen Hecht leider verlohren und einen Nachläufer, beim Zanderfischen grad gabs nen 55er und den hier;-)

PS: Doch ich hab mich gefreut;-)


----------



## paul188 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri mindem zum schönen Zander!
Hast du ihn mit deinem Blick hypnotisiert?|supergri


----------



## minden (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



paul188 schrieb:


> Hast du ihn mit deinem Blick hypnotisiert?|supergri


 
...höchstens erschreckt würde ich meinen|bigeyes


----------



## HH_Tank (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hier meine forelle vom So....... kein riese mit 50cm aber hat trotzdem alarm gemacht#6


----------



## Holger (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage !!!

Ich war gestern Abend zu einem sonnigen Trip mit Freund Kai alias AB-Meber Serge7 mit dem Boot unterwegs.

Zwischen 19:30 und 21:30 bekamen wir 3 Bisse, 2 verwerteten wir. Kai fing einen 63er Zander, ich fing einen schönen 81er. Köder war ein schwarz-weißer Aqua Shad.


----------



## serge7 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri!


----------



## AltBierAngler (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri zu dem makellosen schönen Zander, war gestern auch unterwegs meine neue Power Pro ausprobieren. aber die Maas zeigt sich dieser Jahr von einer eher ungemütlichen Seite, alles voller Kraut, da macht das Spinangeln überhaupt keinen spaß

mfg chris


----------



## JohnvanJerk (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

schöner zander. digges petri !!


----------



## Tisie (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

Ich war letztens mal wieder mit der Drop-Shot-Montage unterwegs und konnte nur ein paar kleine, dafür aber umso schönere Barsche fangen.

@Chris:



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> ... die Maas zeigt sich dieser Jahr von einer eher ungemütlichen Seite, alles voller Kraut, da macht das Spinangeln überhaupt keinen spaß


Probier's doch mal mit Oberflächenködern wie z.B. dem Rapala Skitter Pop, das bringt richtig Spaß #6 ... gerade in stark verkrauteten Gewässern. Eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Köder genügt 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## AK_894 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> Hast du da in Holland irgendwas genommen?


 

jo so ein bis zwei oder auch drei bier!!!

Gruss aus Holland


----------



## Veit (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein fettes Petri an alle erfolgreichen Raubfischangler der letzten Tage!!! :m

Ich war gestern abend mit der Spinnrute an meinem Hausfluss Saale unterwegs. Zunächst versuchte ich mein Glück auf Döbel. Die Dickköpfe haben dann auch endlich mal wieder richtig gut gebissen. Zwar waren auch ein paar kleinere Exemplare dabei, alles in allem konnte man aber schon sagen, dass sowohl Größe als auch Menge gestimmt haben, denn einige Fische über 50 cm gingen auch an die Wobbler. Desweiteren haben 3 Barsche gebissen. Zwar lagen diese nur um die 20 cm, ich habe mich aber trotzdem gefreut, da ich dieses Jahr bisher kaum Barsche in der Saale gefangen habe.




Nach dem "Döbelklatschen" wechselte ich die Angelstelle um den Zandern auf die Schuppen zu rücken. Die hatten aber leider diesmal totale Beißpause. Stattdessen trieb mich ein schätzungsweise 70 cm langer Hecht fast in den Wahnsinn. Immer wieder verfolgte er meinen Gummifisch und attackierte auch zwei Mal, wollte aber einfach nicht hängen bleiben. Irgendwann wurde es dem Esox dann aber doch zu bunt und er ließ sich nicht mehr locken. Also wechselte ich erneut den Platz, aber am neuen Ort tat sich garnix. 'Na gut, eine Stelle versuchst du noch' dachte ich mir. Ein paar Würfe mit Wobbler brachten erstmal nichts, also kam stattdessen ein 8er Kopyto ins Spiel. Und darauf gabs dann einen kaum zu bemerkenden Biss, aber dennoch kreischte die hart eingestellte Rollenbremse gleich los. Mein Gegner war in bester Kondition, so dass ich fast drei Minuten zu tun hatte, ehe ich ihn greifen konnte. Statt des Zanders war es schlanker Flusshecht von 90 cm Länge. Natürlich auch ein echter Grund zu Freude zumal es mein bisher größter Hecht in diesem Jahr war. Selbstverständlich durfte er zurück in die Saale.


----------



## fantazia (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Ein fettes Petri an alle erfolgreichen Raubfischangler der letzten Tage!!! :m
> 
> Ich war gestern abend mit der Spinnrute an meinem Hausfluss Saale unterwegs. Zunächst versuchte ich mein Glück auf Döbel. Die Dickköpfe haben dann auch endlich mal wieder richtig gut gebissen. Zwar waren auch ein paar kleinere Exemplare dabei, alles in allem konnte man aber schon sagen, dass sowohl Größe als auch Menge gestimmt haben, denn einige Fische über 50 cm gingen auch an die Wobbler. Desweiteren haben 3 Barsche gebissen. Zwar lagen diese nur um die 20 cm, ich habe mich aber trotzdem gefreut, da ich dieses Jahr bisher kaum Barsche in der Saale gefangen habe.
> 
> Nach dem "Döbelklatschen" wechselte ich die Angelstelle um den Zandern auf die Schuppen zu rücken. Die hatten aber leider diesmal totale Beißpause. Stattdessen trieb mich ein schätzungsweise 70 cm langer Hecht fast in den Wahnsinn. Immer wieder verfolgte er meinen Gummifisch und attackierte auch zwei Mal, wollte aber einfach nicht hängen bleiben. Irgendwann wurde es dem Esox dann aber doch zu bunt und er ließ sich nicht mehr locken. Also wechselte ich erneut den Platz, aber am neuen Ort tat sich garnix. 'Na gut, eine Stelle versuchst du noch' dachte ich mir. Ein paar Würfe mit Wobbler brachten erstmal nichts, also kam stattdessen ein 8er Kopyto ins Spiel. Und darauf gabs dann einen kaum zu bemerkenden Biss, aber dennoch kreischte die hart eingestellte Rollenbremse gleich los. Mein Gegner war in bester Kondition, so dass ich fast drei Minuten zu tun hatte, ehe ich ihn greifen konnte. Statt des Zanders war es schlanker Flusshecht von 90 cm Länge. Natürlich auch ein echter Grund zu Freude zumal es mein bisher größter Hecht in diesem Jahr war. Selbstverständlich durfte er zurück in die Saale.


petri zum schönen 90er:m.


----------



## Tisie (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil, Veit!

Ist das ein Salmo Hornet (in Hot Perch?) auf Deinem Döbel-Bild?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Veit (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Tisie: Jepp, ging gestern am besten auf Döbel.


----------



## AltBierAngler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@veit: benutzt du auch den salmo Minnow in Hot perch? oder fischt du nur den Hornet?


----------



## Promachos (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Holger & Veit

Petri zu eueren tollen Fischen!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Wizard2 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri heil,
so, gestern abend war ich auch mal wieder erflogreich.
in einem verbindungskanal mit 50-80cm wassertiefe nahm ein 103cm langer hecht den köderfisch.
mein bisher größter und erster hecht über 1m länge!
Gewogen hab ich ihn nicht, da er zurück gesetzt wurde.

http://img368.*ih.us/img368/2818/dsc00069nx5.th.jpg


----------



## NorbertF (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen und ganz besonderen Glückwunsch und Respekt an Wizard2, schöne Einstellung und schöner Fisch! Einfach nur Klasse!


----------



## J-son (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Jo,

Petri, & herzlich Willkommen!

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Wizard2 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

thx, der wahr auch zuschade für die pfanne


----------



## Veit (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ AltBierAngler: Zwei Minnows hab ich auch allerdings nicht in Hot Perch. Haben aber auch schon ihre Fische gebracht. Ich bin ein Fan von Salmo-Wobbler. Habe noch nie einen Salmo-Wobbler gekauft mit dem ich dann nichts gefangen habe. Die gute Verarbeitung und der verlässlich gute Lauf sprechen auch für sich.   

@ Wizard: Dickes Petri zum Meterhecht!


----------



## Veit (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Watn los Leute? Fängt keiner mehr oder warum bleiben die Fangmeldungen aus?

Naja ich will mal wieder was einschieben:
Die Boardis Marco O., Tilo und ich waren gestern nachmittag gemeinsam an der Elbe mit unseren Spinnruten unterwegs. Es ist zwar aufgrund des niedrigen Wasserstandes und vieler Fehlbisse zur Zeit schwierig Fische am großen Strom zu LANDEN, aber dennoch blieb keiner von uns Schneider.
Marco legt einen Blitzstart hin und konnte gleich einen 60er Zander mit Sandra-Twister überlisten.





Kurz darauf hatte ich das Glück einen der eher seltenen Elb-Döbel -und das sogar in recht ordentlicher Größe- auf Salt Shaker-Shad zu fangen.




Nachdem wir dann zunächst einige Zeit, abgesehen von einer ganzen Reihe eindeutiger Fehlbisse, erfolglos weiterfischten, gelang Tilo dann noch der Fang eines echten Pracht-Hechts von 94 cm.




Der Esox biss auf einen Big Hammer-Shad. Für die Elbe wahrlich kein alltäglicher Fang und deshalb durfte dieser Ausnahme-Fisch auch wieder zurück in sein Element (die anderen Fische ebenfalls).




Da sich danach nichts mehr tat und auch die Mücken aktiv wurden, beendeten wir den Angeltag bald darauf. 


Am Vortag war ich ebenfalls gemeinsam mit Tilo unterwegs, wobei Tilo allerdings leider erfolglos blieb. Ich hatte neben einem Barsch diesen Rapfen auf 8 cm-Kopyto.


----------



## MuggaBadscher (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petrie an alle fänge!!!!!!
ich steh um 7  uhr mogren nach ner ziemlich heftigen party auf... mal schaun ob ich das schaff #6

christian


----------



## Mendener (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Morgen,

... nach dem mich seit einigen Tagen ein Hecht nervt und mir einen Fehlbiss nach dem anderen brachte wollte ich es heute mal früh versuchen. War um 5:30 am Wasser ... aber bis 8:30 kein Biss und auch kein Nachläufer ... um 8:30 bekam ich dann doch noch kurz vor dem Ufer ein Biss auf einen rot-weißen GuFi ... leider nicht der Hecht, aber ein Zander von 56cm ...


----------



## Flo66 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin,

Ich hab war keine riesen gefangen, aber mir reicht das alle mal ich kam Glücklich heut früh nach Haus.Unzwar mit 2 Regenbogenforellen.

Es gab 2 Portionsforellen von 35 und 38 cm.Die eine von 0,6 und 0,8 kg.
Die Gewichtangaben leider nicht so genau waren schon ausgenommen.

Köder:kleinere Forelle Bienanmade(made-combi
die größere Made.
Das Wetter war beständig klar zog langsam zu.
Gefangen hab ich sie im Angelparadie Blunk um ca. 8 und 10 Uhr.
 So neben bei, das Angelparadies hatte ja keinen so guten ruf was ich so hörte ich kann das nicht bestätigen, für mich da die Forellen trotz des nicht optimalen Wetters quitsch munter waren und ich ein paar Bisse verpatzte und mir eine vorm Ufer entwischte.

Ein kleiner Brassen als Beifang auf Made war auch dabei.

Ach und die Montage war ne einfache Posenmontage, eine entwischte mir noch auf Grund.


----------



## Veit (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Eigentlich hatte ich gestern ja, obwohl Sonntag war, mal nicht viel Zeit zum Angeln, aber ich habe sie diesmal wirklich optimal genutzt. 
Früh morgens war ich mal für knappe zwei Stunden am Wasser und wollte mein Glück auf Zander probieren. Bei dem trüben Wetter sollte doch was gehen...
Und tatsächlich ein vermeintlicher Traumstart: Erster Wurf (mit 8 cm Kopyto) - RUMMS! Der Biss kam in Grundnähe und da der Widerstand am anderen Ende auch recht ordentlich war, dachte ich es wäre tatsächlich ein netter Stachelritter. Umso ärgerlich, als dann bloß ein Rapfen von 60 cm am Haken hing. Aber besser als nix!




Es folgte noch ein recht akzeptabeler Barsch von gut 30 cm, ebenfalls auf Kopyto. Er durfte wie auch der Rapfen wieder in sein Element zurück.




Kurz vor Schluss gabs dann noch einen Fang, den ich wohl so schnell nicht wieder machen werde. 'Shit, jetzt haste nen fetten Ast dran' dachte ich erst als sich plötzlich irgendwas schwer einleiern ließ. Aber was war das? - Ein Ast mit Knicklicht an der Spitze? Ich hatte doch tatsächlich eine durchaus brauchbare Silstar-Steckrute mitsamt Cormoran-Freilaufrolle aus den Fluten gefischt. Lag zwar sicher schon ein paar Tage drin, aber bestimmt noch nicht ewig. Normalerweise isses nicht leicht Meter-Fänge fürs Foto weit vorzuhalten, diesmal gelang es mir aber mit extrabreitem Grinsen. *lol*





Fortsetzung folgt!


----------



## greenangel (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petrie Veit!
Du holst ja wirklich alles raus was ihr so im wasser habt:q


----------



## Veit (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

....
Am Abend rief mich dann mein Angelkumpel Benni an, ob ich Lust hätte nochmal ne Runde mit der Spinnrute an der Saale zum Döbelklatschen vorbeizuschauen. Lief auch recht gut, die Dickköpfe schnappten gierig nach kleinen Wobblern von Manns, Salmo und Ugly Duckling in Schockfarben, allerdings waren es diesmal leider alles nur kleinere Exemplare von maximal 40 cm.
Benni machte sich dann auf den Heimweg, ich entschloss mich aber, da es noch nicht ganz dunkel war, doch nochmal kurz einen Versuch auf Zander zu wagen. Zunächst kam ein Gummifisch als Köder zum Einsatz, der riss aber aufgrund eines Hängers leider schon nach ein paar Würfen ab. Also hängte ich ich einen 6 cm langen Ugly Duckling-Wobbler in den Karabiner, schließlich ist es ja kein Geheimnis, dass die Stachelritter gerade in der Abenddämmerung gerne auf flachlaufende Wobbler beißen. Nach ein paar Würfen gabs einen starken Biss auf den kleinen Verführer. Aber schon bei der ersten Flucht war klar, dass hier was sehr großes am Haken hing. Dafür war mein Gerät nicht wirklich ausgelegt (50 g Harrison-Rute, 3000er Spro Red Arc-Rolle, 0,14er Spiderwire und 8 kg Fluocarbon-Vorfach), aber jetzt galt es eben alles zu tun um diesen Drill vielleicht doch erfolgreich zu beenden. Mein Gegner legte immer wieder rasante Fluchten hin. Spätestens jetzt war klar, dass ein Wels angebissen hatte. Ungewöhnlich, da ich zwar schon einige gute Welse auf Kunstköder gefangen hatte, jedoch immer nur um die Mittagszeit. Und da lag auch das Problem, denn einen solchen Drill in der mittlerweile hereingebrochenen Dunkelheit mit einer Kopflampe, deren Batterie wahrlich nicht mehr die stärkste war, allein zu bestehen, gleicht einem Glücksspiel. Aber für sowas hat man ja gute Freunde, also rief ich mit gekrümmter Rute in der anderen Hand Benni (der bereits gepennt hatte) an "Komm so schnell wie möglich vorbei, bitte, bitte, ich hab nen fetten Wels drauf und brauche deine Hilfe!!!" Benni zeigte sich als echter Kumpel und rauschte fünf Minuten später mit quietschenden Reifen an und hatte auch eine Scheinwerferlampe mitgebracht. So gelang es und dann gleich beim ersten Versuch, den Wels nach einer halben Stunde Drill zu landen. Die Messung ergab 1,45 m. Da wir keine Verwendung für einen so großen Fisch hatten, setzten wir den Urian dann nach ein paar Erinnerungsfotos wieder in die Saale zurück.








Danach tranken wir noch ein Bierchen auf den tollen Fang und ich machte mich mit verschleimten Klamotten und völlig fertig dann auch nach Hause. 
Einen großen Dank an dieser Stelle nochmal an Benni, der sich (wiedermal) als echt guter Angelkumpel erwiesen hat und da war als ich ihn brauchte. :m


----------



## Hechthunter21 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Fettes Petri zu diesem Fang Veit #6& alle Achtung vor deinem Kumpel #6dass er sich aus dem Bett macht, 
um dabei zu sein!

Grüsse aus Wuhu/China|wavey:


----------



## remmi78 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hallo,
könnt ihr mir vieleicht weiterhelfen.
ich möchte heute abend mal auf zander angeln, daß problem ist nur ich habe das noch nie gemacht.
meine frage ist was ist besser, soll ich ein köfi am grund anbieten oder doch lieber mit der pose?
ich angel an einem an einem teich der früher eine kiesgrube war und daher auch recht tief ist.
danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Bronni (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Veit,

    ein ganz dickes Petri, Du scheinst es wirklich drauf zu haben, offensichtlich ein gutes Gewässer und ein erstklassiger Angler, gute Kombi.
  Wünsche  Dir und Deinem Kumpel weiterhin viel Erfolg.

  Bis dann
  Bronni #6#6#6#6


----------



## Bronni (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo remmi78,

      bei größerer Tiefe würde ich das Grundangeln bevorzugen. Ich selbst habe schöne Zander auf jeweils ein halben Köderfisch mit 0,25 Vorfach, Länge ca. 70cm und 6er Haken gemacht. Den halben Köderfisch habe ich durch beide Lippen bzw. 
      Schwanzflosse gehakt. Bedenke aber, in der Dämmerung kommen die Zander ans Ufer, da sich dort oft die Beutefische aufhalten. Dann kann eine Pose, evtl. mit Knicklicht doch interessanter werden. Ich lote meine nicht zu schwere Pose,
    max. 6g, so aus, dass die letzte Bleikugel 1-2g auf dem Boden liegt. Das anschließende Vorfach liegt möglichst gestreckt auf dem Boden. Ich finde, es macht mehr Spaß,
  wenn die Pose abgeht. Also viel Erfolg, bis dann
  Bronni


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Dafür war mein Gerät nicht wirklich ausgelegt (50 g Harrison-Rute, 3000er Spro Red Arc-Rolle, 0,14er Spiderwire und 8 kg Fluocarbon-Vorfach), aber jetzt galt es eben alles zu tun um diesen Drill vielleicht doch erfolgreich zu beenden.


Petri, und das an einer M-Spinncombo und im Fluß! #6
Muß also noch nicht mal ne H-Combo sein. 

Gute Kumpels sind wichtig, wenn man in Drillnot steckt, das ist so und hier mal einen großen fetten Dank an alle Kescher- und Helferkumpels!  #6#6#6
Aussem Bett springen zu einem BigFish-Drill, was gibt es für einen besseren Grund!? Dagegen ist ja sogar nen Feueralarm profan.


----------



## erich17 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Grosses Petri Heil , Veit.

Aber schön langsam wirst du mir unheimlich !!!

Wo soll das heuer noch hinführen mit dir ?

Ich bin mal gespannt was du uns heur noch alles präsentierst#6#6#6

Erich#17


----------



## davis (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hey Ho!

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

@Veit: Fettes Petri mein Lieber!! Immer wieder net zu lesen deine Berichte!#6

Die letzte Woche lief zunächst ganz gut an für mich...hatte 7 Hechte + ein paar Drillausteiger...als es dann gegen Wochenende ging war ich nur noch vom Pech verfolgt...hab sowohl Samstag als auch Sonntag paar feine Fische im Drill verloren oder Fehlbisse kassiert|rolleyes Wollen wir hoffen das das nich anhält!:m

greetz


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil @ Veit schöner Wels!!! ps. ich hoffe du krigst deine Sachen wieder sauber


----------



## J-son (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Veit!

@Mods: gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit, alle 2 Tage ein *"Petri Veit"* automatisch in diesem Thread zu posten?

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## erich17 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich bin ja gespannt wann er uns den Fang eines Fisches incl. Rute |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes meldet !!!!

Erich#17


----------



## schrauber78 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

*Petri Veit!!! da hast du dich ja mal wieder selbst übertroffen. erst ne rute und dann noch einen schönen dicken waller!*
*aber auf jeden ein HUT AB für deinen kumpel, dass er noch raus kommt um dich zu unterstützen. *


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Erstmal ein dickes Petri Heil an Veit, der Wels ist ne ganz schöne Granate... und dass auch noch an der 50er Harrison... RESPEKT!!!

Ich war am WE auch mal los und konnte einen 60er Zander auf Köfi verhaften:
http://img160.*ih.us/img160/2863/zanderogq0.th.jpg


----------



## bennie (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil Franz aber du solltest es doch besser wissen

Was machen die Großaale bei euch?


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> Was machen die Großaale bei euch?



Ganz mau dieses Jahr... Ich war bislang zwar kaum draussen, mein Kumpel Georg geht aber fast jeden Tag... der hat noch keine 10 Aale... an unserer Strecke... und auch erst 2 über 90... der Rest alles um die 70-75...


----------



## AltBierAngler (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@veit: Alter Schwede auf sowas warte ich an der MAas auch noch...ganz dickes Petri auch von mir!!!!!

gruß Christian


----------



## Promachos (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



J-son schrieb:


> Petri Veit!
> 
> @Mods: gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit, alle 2 Tage ein *"Petri Veit"* automatisch in diesem Thread zu posten?
> 
> ...


 
Alle 2 Tage nur?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## fireline (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

auch von mir ein dickes petri,@veit,muss auch mal an die saale,des is ja fast ned zu glauben was du da alles rausholst,da können wir an der donau nur träumen
mfg


----------



## Wizard2 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

jo petri Veit!!! schoner brummer, gab sicher nen guten adrenalin stoß bei dem drill in der dunkelheit:m


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...zwei schöne Zander vom Sonntag...
...beide auf Bass Assassin...


----------



## Bernhard* (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...zwei schöne Zander vom Sonntag...
> ...beide auf Bass Assassin...


 
Den 4" Walleye Assassin??


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...5"Sea Shad in electric chicken...wie immer:q...


----------



## Bernhard* (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...5"Sea Shad in electric chicken...wie immer:q...


 
Bei welcher Wasserfärbung und mit welchem Vorfach? ... heut will ich´s wissen... |supergri


----------



## Wallerschreck (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Der Bass assassin verliert bei mir grundsätzlich nach ein - zwei Attacken den Schwanz  liegt das an mir oder ist der da grundsätzlich empfindlich?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...trübes Wasser, fische immer mit Stahl, aber 7x7...

...dies ist nur bei unterschiedlichen Färbungen von Körper und Schwanzteller so...

...wenn die Farbe gleich ist hält alles super...


----------



## serge7 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri nochmal an Stefan! War ne schöne Tour am Sonntag...hab mir zwar einige Rückenwirbel ausgerenkt aber sonst TOP!:q

Den WA fische ich zur Zeit auch recht erfolgreich in electric chicken. Bislang kann ich sagen, daß der nach ca. zehn bis fünfzehn Zandern langsam den Geist aufgibt. Die Gummimischung ist im Vergleich doch recht weich. Den Schwanz hat mir bislang aber kein Zander abgebissen (immer schön nen Stinger ziemlich am Ende, der WA läuft trotzdem wie geschmiert...#6).


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...ja mein Rücken tut auch noch ganz schön weh...:m


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@alle:

Hat jemand eine Ahnung (vielleicht Veit), wo man den Mann's Wally Trac herbekommt? 
Habe das Internet schon durchforstet.
Der ist einfach ein super Wobbler gewesen.


----------



## Veit (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ allroundspinner: Sorry, da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Ist aber kein schlechter, mir hat er auch schon ein paar Zander gebracht. Irgendwann hab ich ihn leider versenkt und seitdem keinen neuen bekommen. Hatte ihn damals mal in nem hiesigen Angelshop gekauft.


----------



## Veit (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So und hier noch ein paar Fotos von heute.
War endlich mal wieder mit Boardi Ocrem unterwegs. Trotz Hochwasser konnten wir drei nette Rapfen aus den Fluten ziehen, die schöne Drills lieferten und hatten auch noch ein paar Fehlattacken. Köder waren ein Rapala-Popper und Illex Deka Hamakuru. Auf am Grund gejiggten Kopyto-Shad hatte ich noch kurzen Kontakt (eventuell Zander), leider schlitze der Haken aber aus. Na vielleicht beim nächsten mal... :q


----------



## Wallerschreck (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Habe wiedermal einen kleinen Hecht von 49cm zu melden. Gebissen hat er auf 8cm Kopyto in Fluogelb/Schwarz. So langsam könnten die Hechte mal wieder größer werden.


----------



## davis (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hey Ho

Petri an alle Fänger!

Wir haben hier derzeit auch vorwiegend kleinere Hechte am Haken...

greetz


----------



## ChrisHH (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> So und hier noch ein paar Fotos von heute.
> War endlich mal wieder mit Boardi Ocrem unterwegs. Trotz Hochwasser konnten wir drei nette Rapfen aus den Fluten ziehen, die schöne Drills lieferten und hatten auch noch ein paar Fehlattacken. Köder waren ein Rapala-Popper und Illex Deka Hamakuru. Auf am Grund gejiggten Kopyto-Shad hatte ich noch kurzen Kontakt (eventuell Zander), leider schlitze der Haken aber aus. Na vielleicht beim nächsten mal... :q



Petri dazu - schön mal was aus meiner alten Heimat zu sehen - wie viele Jahre ich da schon nicht mehr geangelt hab
Naja Zander sollts da schon geben, hatte da zumindest meinen allerersten erwischt. Ziemlicher Winzling:q

Aber jetzt mal wieder in die Neuzeit:
Habt ihr mit diesem Popper Probleme mit überschlagen und verhängen gehabt?
Hab mir neulich einen gekauft (meinen ersten) - recht klein von Spro.
Hab den Bauchdrilling nach ein paar Würfen abgemacht (hing ständig beim auswerfen). Wenn ich den jetzt für nen Moment stehen lasse und wieder anziehe, kommt's trotzdem immer wieder vor, dass sich das Stahl am Schwanzdrilling verhängt|kopfkrat


----------



## Veit (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Chris: Ja war leider oft der Fall mit dem Verheddern =(


----------



## serge7 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich sehe auf Euren Bildern, daß der Crosslock lose hinter der Quetschhülse sitzt. Deshalb verheddert der sich auch ständig 
-> zuviel Spiel. Probiert es mal mit Schrumpfschlauch um das ein bisschen zu "versteifen". Funktioniert bei mir beim jerken sehr gut...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo zusammen, melde mich mal kurz aus einen Internet Cafe aus Holland. Bis jetzt waren die Faenge gar nicht sooo  schlecht. Ein ausfuehrlicher Bericht folgt natuerlich.


----------



## perchcatcher (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war heut wieder an der Weser (Rinteln) und mit dem Ergebnis bin ich ganz zufrieden#6:vik: innerhalb von 40 min einen Hecht von 
65 cm und 1.5 kg und drei Würfe danach einen Döbel (der hat fast genau so gut gekämpft wie der Hecht) von 45 cm und 1,1kg. 
Als Köder hatte ich nen kurzen dicken Wobbler 
(diese knubbeligen ihr wisst schon).


Gestern lief es auch nicht schlecht aber nicht so gut wie heute. Ergebnis war nach 2 Stunden ein Hecht von 75 cm und nen paar Döbel als Beifang die sind aber zurück.






Das Ergebnis von Heute

 Grüße Pascal


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ich kann auch mal was melden!
barsch 31cm und hecht 55cm
beide haben an der ul spinne auf einen 1er balzer cornel z spinner gebissen! das war echt nen geiler drill.


----------



## perchcatcher (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Jaaaa leichtes Gerät ist das beste ich hab die drei Fische auch mit ner 2,40m Spinne mit max.30gr Wurfgewicht gefangen(und ner 0,23mm Schnur).
Da macht der Drill nach Spaß und ich Spannend#6:q

An einem Hechtknüppel mit 80gr. Wurfgewicht wäre es warscheinlich längst nicht so aufregend gewesen.


----------



## Promachos (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo!

Bin heute mal in der größten Mittagshitze (12 - 14 h) los, in der Hoffnung, dass sich ein Rapfen auf meinen Köder stürzt. Rapfen waren in Massen  da, zum Teil Kaliber von 70+, geraubt hat's auch wie wahnsinnig, aber an den Haken gehen wollte keiner, obwohl ich nach und nach das ganze Sortiment meines Angelrucksacks an den Snap Lock gehängt habe.
Aber ich hab jetzt schon oft die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Rapfen schwer an den Haken zu kriegen sind, wenn man sie sieht und vom Ufer aus anwerfen kann.
Ganz zum Schluss hat sich dann noch ein 60er Hecht auf den Ugly Duckling gestürzt.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Steph75 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri.
Ich war bei den Herbstlichen Wetter der letzten Tage dann auch noch zweimal los.Am letzten Samstag traf ich mich morgens mit Boardie Holger an einem unserer schönen Ostfriesischen Binnenseen zum Zanderangeln.Es biss überraschend gut,und wir konnten in 3,5 Std Angelzeit insgesamt 8 Zander zwischen 40 und 60 cm und einen Barsch mit unseren Gufis überlisten.
Am gestrigen Mittwoch war ich gegen Abend mit Kumpel Udo an gleicher Stelle.Diesmal waren es 5 Zander,der Grösste immerhin 68 cm lang,ein Barsch von ca 30 cm und ein Hecht von geschätzen 60 cm schlitzte kurz vorm Kescher aus.
Mfg Stephan


----------



## jigga0 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

den hab ich beim barsche zuppeln erwischt, neben dem hatte ich noch einer von der größe einen von 45 und kleine barsche.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



jigga0 schrieb:


> den hab ich beim barsche zuppeln erwischt,


Boah, auch eine Art Rekordhecht! #6


----------



## dorschfisher (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



The Driver schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> hab am WE bei schönstem Wetter meine neue Spinn-Ausrüstung getestet! Meine neue Redarc und meine Catana Rute hab ich bestens eingeweiht.
> Zum Start gabs am Freitag auf meinen bewährten Sölvkroken Zocker nen echt fetten Barsch (ca. 3Pfd.)! Hier das Pic:
> ...





*was ist das für ein köder???*


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> *was ist das für ein köder???*


 
Das steht doch in deinem Zitierten Beitrag.


----------



## dorschfisher (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

wo??????


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> wo??????


 
Sölvkroken Zocker 
und 
ProfiBlinker Attractor


----------



## bennie (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargghhhhhhhh!!!! darf nicht .-.....


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> ich kann auch mal was melden!
> barsch 31cm und hecht 55cm
> beide haben an der ul spinne auf einen 1er balzer cornel z spinner gebissen! das war echt nen geiler drill.


den gleichen hecht hatte ich heute wieder:q:q:q
allerdings nicht auf spinner sondern auf einen gelben doppelschwanztwister....
hinter dem spinner ist er nur hergeschwommen:q.... twister darn... erster wurf.... RUMS


----------



## dorschfisher (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

aber seiner sieht ganz anders aus als die im internet


----------



## bennie (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

für mich klingt das ungefähr so: "öööühhhhhououöhöühöuhöu, der is ja voll aaanders, das is ja voll dooooof, öööööh........"


----------



## Mario563 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> aber seiner sieht ganz anders aus als die im internet


Ich denke mal wenn ich zu Dir noch was sage werde ich ausm AB rausgeschmissen, lass es doch einfach sein mit der versuchten Vera...


----------



## Wallerschreck (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr an meiner (eigentlich) Salmo - Strecke. Gebissen hat es wie blöde. Gleich der erste Wurf des Ugly - Duckling war ein Biss, leider nicht gehakt. Zwei Würfe später an der gleichen Stelle gabs aber den ersten Fisch, nur leider keine Forelle sondern ein Döbel von 25cm. Nach etwas über 2 Stunden kann ich 5 Döbel von 20 - 45 cm und einen 25ger Barsch melden aber nicht eine einzige Rotgetupfte .  Gefangen wurde alles auf Ugly - Duckling - Miniwobbler im Weißfischdekor.


----------



## danny877 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Servus zusammen,

ich war heute Abend noch ein bisschen mit Norbert am Rhein unterwegs und habe doppelt Premiere feiern können.

1. habe ich endlich meinen ersten      Zander verhaften können,
2. habe ich meine Shimano      Speedmaster XH mit dem ersten richtigen Fisch eingeweiht.

Genauso wie ich mich über diesen tollen Fisch gefreut habe, hat es mich gefreut ihn wieder seinem Element zu übergeben.











Gefangen auf einen Kauli-Winterweiss Gufi


----------



## Veit (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Zunächst mal ein Dickes Petri an alle Raubfischfänger der vergangenen Tage! 

Ich war heute nachmittag mit den Boardis Tilo und Ocrem Spinnfischen. 
Was soll ich sagen?! - Es war ein richtig cooles Fischen! :m
Da ich ja eigentlich nicht so der Rapfenspezi bin, war es für mich ein sehr schönes Erlebnis heute gleich 4 dieser kampfstarken Räuber in guten Größen überlisten zu können. Drei Fische gingen mir auf einen Canelle-Shad und abends schnappte sich dann noch ein richtig starkes Exemplar meinen Ugly Duckling-Wobbler. Bei Ocrem lief es heute nicht ganz so gut, ihm ging nur ein mittlerer Rapfen auf Eigenbau-Federjig, dafür hatte er aber gestern als er allein los war schon sein großes Erfolgserlebnis mit sage und schreibe 9 Rapfen in zwei Stunden. Tilo konnte gleich zu Beginn zwei gute Döbel und einen Rapfen auf Rapala Skitter Prop überlisten, nachdem er dann stundenlang nur Fehlbisse und Aussteiger hatte, ging ihm als Belohnung fürs Durchhalten abends noch ein schöner Zander auf Ugly Duckling-Wobbler. Ein noch deutlich größerer Fisch, der ebenfalls auf diesen Köder gebissen hatte, schlitzte ihm leider noch aus. Dem Widerstand nach zu urteilen war es eventuell sogar ein Wels. Zwischenzeitlich war noch Boardi Kurbel vorbeigekommen. Als einheimischer Rapfenspezi ließ er sich natürlich nicht lumpen und fing auf Canelle-Shad auch noch einen mittleren Rapfen und einen ordentlichen Döbel.
Nun lasse ich mal nur noch Fotos sprechen:


----------



## Ocrem (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Und du hattest wieder recht das es am Abend nochmal los geht#6Das nächste mal bleib ich auch noch ein bissel.

Petri an euch beide


----------



## ChrisHH (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an die "Dessauer" ;-) Schöne rapfen. Und dann doch endl. mal nen Zander. Musste ja irgendwann mal klappen


----------



## The Driver (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

gestern an unserer schwalm mit ultra leicht gerät einen döbel opa bezwungen! auf einen 5cm rapala floating biss ein ca. 4 Pfd. Klopper. der drill war reine nervensache: zuerst gings ins gebüsch, schnur um einen ast , ich in der wathose hinterher und ihn befreit, das war aber noch lange nicht das ende, danach gings in die wasserpflanzen, auch dort konnte ich ihn herausmanövrieren...

dann hatte ich ihn schon "aufm arm" da explodierte er nochmal, zu guter letzt konnte ich ihn doch noch landen... ein super fisch ohne fehl und tadel... danach noch ne schöne bachforelle... der tag war gerettet!!!


----------



## perchcatcher (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hab auch nen Schönen Döbelopa von 1,4kg (find ich ich gut die bezeichnung^^) verhaften können gebissen hat das Viech auf einen kleinen 4 cm langen Spro Firetigerwobbler. Was mich gewundert hat das Viech hat bis kurz vorm Kescher nicht gekämpft und dann gings richtig ab was normal nicht so ist dachte erst es wäre nen Graser. ;-)

Gruß Pascal


----------



## MuggaBadscher (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petrie an alle Fänger!
Ich war heut an unserem Vereinssee unterwegs um n paar Barsche mim spinner zu ärgern...
und dann das beste was mir bis jetzt passiert is!
ich sag zu meinem cousin der neben mir steht wie cool es den wäre wenn jetzt ein fetter Zander anbeißen würde....
5 sec später hab ich nen ganz leichten widerstand am köder gemerkt und war mir dann net sicher was los war.... hab eingekurbelt und was kommt hoch!?!?
mein erster Zander mit stolzen 10 cm (ungefähr)!!!:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
http://img127.*ih.us/img127/5503/dsc00576ao1.jpg
soooo cool ^^ köder war 2er mepps Spinner mit dem ich kurz zuvor auch nen schönen barsch mit 25 cm gefangen hab! auch mein bisher größter jetzt #6

Christian


----------



## Blinker Mann (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Glückwunsch zum ersten Zander#h
Die werden noch größer, weiter so:vik:


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Kann hier noch einen 65er vermelden...
Es gestern Abend sehr viele Hechtattacken. Bloß leider hielt sich die Größe sehr in Grenzen. Von sechs Hechten waren 5 untermaßig (also unter 50cm). Die sind wie blöd auf Kopytos in reinweiss und Shad Raps gegangen.

http://img403.*ih.us/img403/2839/projekt2hx4.jpg


----------



## danny877 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war heute morgen von 5:45 bis 10:45 mit Boardi Marian unterwegs.

Gebissen hat es erst ab 8 Uhr. Wir haben, aufgrund zu grossem Schnurbogen durch Wind, ca. 12 Bisse versemmelt. 5 konnten wir verwandeln. 3 Gufis sind zerfleddert worden. Alle schwimmen wieder.


----------



## perchcatcher (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Und ich mal wieder ein Hecht 70cm 1,7kg außer Weser |rolleyes
Ging auf einen 7 cm langen Wobbler Farbe Gelb/Orange Schwarz|supergri.

Momentan läuft es so gut wie selten find ich 


Gruß Pascal


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich habe mich heute morgen gegen 5 aus dem Bett gequält um ein bisschen mit der Jerke und einer Castaic-Forelle loszuziehen...

Bisher war ich von dem Köder nicht sonderlich überzeugt, beim werfen zumindest. Jetzt aber doch mal eine geholt, heute also erster Feldtest...

Innerhalb der ersten 10 Minuten hatte ich 2 Hechte von ca. 50 - 60cm, der Schwanz hatte dann auch schon ganz schöne Risse, aber gut.|kopfkrat

Dann fliegt mir beim Wurf der Schwanz der Castaic ab! Shit! #d

Na ja, ein Kumpel kam noch dazu, wir haben dann 2,5 Stunden lang mit Jerk bzw. Blinker ohne Biss weitergefischt...

Muss wohl doch mal ein paar Ersatzschwänze kaufen und testen ob das nur Zufall war...:m


Off Topic: Macht ihr den Schwanz irgendwie zusätzlich fest? Habt ihr eine günstige Bezugsquelle?

CU SS


----------



## Predi123 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hab gestern so gegen 19Uhr nach dem fünften Wurf nen schönen 50er Hecht gefangen, mit ca. 1kg.
 Und zudem auch meinen ersten Hecht überhaupt 

Hatte eigentlich gar nicht mit nem Hecht gerechnet, da ich einen Mepps Spinner (Agila Größe 3 in Rot) dran hatte. Zum Glück hab ich das Stahlvorfach zur Sicherheit trotzdem drangemacht 


Petri an alle


----------



## Ghanja (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War auch mal wieder unterwegs. Herausgekommen ist ein 58er Zander. Ist eigentlich nix Besonderes aber immerhin war es der erste Zander dieses Jahr, der auf "Blech" ging. Köder war ein grundnah geführter Little Cleo in der Farbe "Chartreuse/Green". Für das Abendessen ist schon einmal gesorgt ... :q


----------



## Feeder-Freak (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war am Waginger See und konnte einen 80er Hecht auf einen ca. 3 Meter Tieflaufenden 6cm Wobbler überlisten.#6#6#6


----------



## NorbertF (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Die Hechte im Rhein scheinen jetzt mehr Futter zu finden, der heute war direkt gut genährt, normal sind sie imemr dünn wie Spargel.




Wie sieht das bei den anderen von euch aus die am Rhein angeln? Die letzten Zander die ich gefangen hab waren auch alle erstaunlich rundlich.
Zwar fehlen dieses Jahr die grossen, dafür sinds recht viele geworden.
P.S.: Sorry für die Kippe  die hab ich ganz vergessen als der Biss kam


----------



## honeybee (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dickes Petri an die Fänger :q

@Norbert...so dunkel wars doch noch nicht fürs Clip Light

Hier gabs am Freitag abend für mich 4 Zander.....allerdings Kinderstube. Der größte hatte um die 48cm.
Gestern gabs nur einen 20cm Hecht-Schniepel und Brassen, die als Fetzen endeten.

Auf Fetzen hatte dann Ingolf nen Hammer Biss, welcher sich als Hecht von Ü1m entpuppte. Da wir nur mit Einzelhaken fischten (waren auf Zander aus) und dieser nicht richtig saß, stieg der Hecht kurz vorm Ufer aus....


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Also irgendwas stimmt in dem Thread nicht...

Hat ein 2m Waller Veit mit seinem Wobbler verwechselt? :q:q
Wo sind die vielen Zanderfotos? :q


----------



## Norweginer (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

N`abend Leute!
Ich schreibe diese Zeilen mit zittrigen Fingern,denn heute kam ich in den Genuss eines einstündigen Hammerdrills auf Biegen und Brechen mit einer 2,70m (wg bis 60g) Grauvell Gold Spin und 13-er Geflochtenen,glücklicherweise vom Boot aus.Das Ergebnis war ein schöner Waller von 1,45m und 16 kg!
Bilder folgen morgen,versprochen.#h|wavey:


----------



## jumon42 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dieses Wochenende war richtig gut.

Es gab einen 103cm Hecht, einen 43cm Barsch und einen 66er Zander. Dazu noch einen 71er Karpfen.
Mehr dazu auf meiner Homepage.


----------



## Promachos (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo und "Petri Heil" allen Fängern!

Auch ich hab (endlich) mal wieder was zu berichten:
Nachdem ich nun etwas mehr Zeit habe (Feeeeerien!), habe ich am Sonntag nach monatelanger Abstinenz meinem früheren Angelgewässer, einem idyllisch gelegenen Baggersee im Maintal, für den ich auch nach dem Umzug noch eine Jahreskarte besitze, einen Besuch abgestattet.
Zunächst "lief" gar nix - nur der Dauerregen. Ich wollte eigentlich schon aufhören, weil ich völlig durchnässt war, bin dann aber doch noch zu einer sehr weit entfernten Topstelle gelaufen.
Was soll ich sagen: Keine 5 Minuten geangelt, schon kam ein 55er Hecht an Land. Vom Haken gelöst, Gufi wieder ausgeworfen, harter Biss, der in dem ziemlich flachen Wasser ganz schön Rabatz machte und mehrmals über die Bremse ging. Und so sah er nach dem Landgang aus:
http://img411.*ih.us/img411/4135/hecht290707bmo0.jpg
In diesem Jahr mein größter Hecht: 89 cm und sehr schön gezeichnet.
Witzigerweise habe ich mir vor dem Angeln die Raubfisch-DVD angesehen und die tollen Hechte aus den Boddengewässern bewundert; und jetzt lag genau so ein schön gezeichneter Hecht vor mir.
Heute schau ich mir mal eine Zander-DVD an....

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Bleibt bitte OnTopic:
Zum labern gibts genügend andere Threads.
Danke.


----------



## Christoph L. (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Boardies, 
komme frisch aus dem schönen Mecklemburg-Vorpommern.
2 Wochen Urlaub bescherten uns sehr schöne Hechte .
Ich werde die Tage ein paar Bilder online setzen , seht das als kleinen Vorgeschmack :q
mfg


----------



## honeybee (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Heute mal ausnahmsweise kein Barsch in der Mittagspause....dafür einen 71er Esox


----------



## Holger (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein und dieselbe Art, dabei 2 völlig verschiedene Zeichnungen......aber beides 2 wunderschöne Hechte !!! #6
Petri Honey und Promachos !!! 

Ich will auch endlich wieder los....:v


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Jana: Petri zum Hecht. 

Frage was für eine Rute fischst Du da?


----------



## honeybee (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Frage was für eine Rute fischst Du da?



Berkley Skeletor 15-40g WG


----------



## Veit (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nach angelfreiem Wochenende war ich heute mal los und meine gute, alte Saale hat mich trotz stark angetrübtem Wasser, nicht im Stich gelassen.
Dieser 77er Esox ging auf Kopyto-Shad. 




Ich konnte aúßerdem noch 2 Döbel um die 40 cm auf Kopyto und Ugly Duckling-Wobbler fangen und hatte leider noch einen großen Aussteiger, der auch auf Kopyto gebissen hatte. Der Fisch ging zwar durch Ausschlitzen verloren, ich hätte ihn aber wohl so oder so nicht landen können, da ich feststellen musste, dass sich der Karabiner während der ca. 10 Sekunden Drill geöffnet hatte.Den Bissspuren am Gummifisch nach zu Urteilen, war es ein starker Hecht.


----------



## bennie (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

besser Hecht verloren als Gufi mit Hecht - Petri Heil an alle Fänger!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Promachos, honeybee, Veit

Schöne Hechte! #6 Da geht ja jetzt mal doch was, Barometer ist seit heute morgen ja auch wieder oben und gleichbleibend, zumindest hier.

Und: Da sieht man, welche Rollen überhaupt noch für Fänge zu dieser Zeit gut sind, mehr Gefühl und harter Anschlag ! #6 #6 #6 :q


----------



## AltBierAngler (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hatte heute ein paar barsche von 20-25cm. hab noch nen paar große nachläufer so 30-40cm gehabt aber nich ans band krigen können

mfg christian


----------



## IngoSuntken (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Bei Sturm und Regen zieht es eigentlich kaum jemanden an unsere ostfriesischen Kanäle. Aufgrund der Wettervorhersagen ließ ich das Angeln am Wochenende sein und setzte voll auf den kühlen und stürmischen Montag, den wenn der Herbst einsetzt, wissen wir ja, was unsere Räuber machen! So machten mein bester Kumpel Holger und ich uns auf den Weg.
Die Köderführung war grausam in den orkanartigen Böen, doch mit gewissen Kniffen, kann man auch dieses Übel umgehen...
Schon beim zweiten Wurf donnerte es in der Schnur und die Bremse meiner Infinity Q heulte laut auf! Harte Kopfstöße sinalisierten einen großen Zander, der zudem ein großer Kämpfer war. 
Nach einigen guten Fluchten landete er in den Maschen meines Keschers und so lag er vor uns mit seinen wunderschönen 93cm! Wow!!!

Danach wurde die Böen noch intensiver und so konnten wir noch einen 60er und einen ca. 40er überlisten, diverse Bisse blieben mit Sicherheit auch unbemerkt, ein Raub der Schnurbögen!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Mario563 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Ingo,
das ist ja mal wirklich ein Traumfisch.
Ganz dickes Petri


----------



## njoy1976 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen! Klasse Zander!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Holger (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Da ist die Granate ja.....nach dem SMS-Petri nochmals das AB-Petri !!!!

Mensch Ingo, schon der 2. 90 + Fisch in diesem Jahr.....und das im Juli !!! Was mag uns der richtige Herbst noch bringen....

Ik bün nu all bang...:m


----------



## NorbertF (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ach du liebes Lieschen  Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Prachtzander.


----------



## IngoSuntken (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ all: Danke Jungs! Ja, einfach herrlich, diese Großzander! Jedes Mal aufs Neue wieder ein Erlebnis, so ein Fisch! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Saugeiler Fisch!!!:q
Ein digges PETRI HEIL!#6


----------



## paul188 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein ganz dickes Petri an Ingo!!! Super Fisch!!!

Bei mir sah es heute ziemlich bescheiden aus.
3 Stunden am Rhein und nur ein ca.50 cm Zander und ein kleiner Barsch.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## serge7 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Der "Herr der 90er" hat wieder zugeschlagen...:q Petri Heil an Ingo!#6


----------



## dirk-mann (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin

*wahnsinn Ingo*


----------



## AK_894 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hier wie versprochen, mein Bericht vom Urlaub 2007 

*6.06.2007* Es war geschafft endlich Urlaub! und es ging ab nach Holland.:z

Schon angekommen wollte ich eigentlich, schon direkt los bloß war es leider schon zu spät!
Aber na ja ab in die Kneippe, und ein zwei Bierchen #gTrinken, ist auch gut. 
Tag 2. lief leider gar nicht gut außer, Mückenstiche habe ich nix gefangen.
 Am 3. Tag fuhr ich mit Angel Kollege, Matze mit dem Boot rüber zu Insel Peerland, um dort im Hafen ein bisschen auf Pose, zu Angeln. Aber natürlich war die Spinrute, mit dabei. Zu erst Sassen wir nur rum, ließen uns von der Sonne Brutzeln, und starrten auf unsere Posen, die wir mit drei Maden angeboten haben, aber nach ca. 2 stunden nix! Nicht Mal ein Zupfer! Da kam ich auf die Idee, mal meinen neuen selbst gemachten Blinker zu testen. Ich machte so um die 30 würfe, und die Lust schwand auch schon allmählich! Nur Kraut! Und wieder Kraut!!! Dann auch noch so ne ``Affen Hitze’’ nee dachte ich mir! Und schmiss noch einmall ca. 20 Meter (frustwurf) aus. Und auf einmal Jo sche***  hänger, aber nee nur die bremse von der Multi war zu weich eingestellt. Und mein zu erst gedachter hänger wanderte nach links, Hm da ist doch was dran, schnell die Bremse eingestellt und los ging’s ein wunder barer Drill, ich freute mich tierisch! Endlich mal wieder was gefangen zu haben, und dann auch noch auf mein ``selbstgebauten Blinker beim ersten Einsatz’’ einfach nur Geil!!!
Und es kam ein 97cm Hecht, um 9:19 Uhr zum Vorschein.

http://img164.*ih.us/img164/20/pict0207by2.th.jpg

Leider haben wir, an diesen Tag nix mehr gefangen. Der 4, und 5 Tag verlief für mich mehr als schlecht. Ich ging an beide tage als Schneider nach hause.:c
Aber der 6. Tag war für mich einfach nur der Hammer, ich fuhr wider mal mit Matze um kurz vor 20:00 Uhr zu Insel Peerland  im Hafen, bloß dieses mal nur mit Spin Ausrüstung und Diverse Ködern.
Ich entschied mich für ein Köder, in dem ich eigentlich kein vertrauen setzte ( Bullnos von VOX ) wir waren grade angekommen 20:10 Uhr, und ich machte ein, zwei würfe und auf einmal beim 5 Wurf. 20:26 Uhr. Yes. Habe einen ``sagte ich nur noch’’ und so war es auch! Schöner Drill viele Sprünge, und er war im Boot! ein 82cm Hecht.

http://img108.*ih.us/img108/9406/pict0235lu9.th.jpg

Schnell ein zwei Fotos, Hecht zurück ins Wasser! Und weiter ging’s keine 10 Minuten später Bam, Bam, Bam und Yes Habe, schon wieder einen. Es war natürlich wieder ein recht schöner Drill und dieser kleine 53cm Hecht, kam zum Vorschein.

http://img108.*ih.us/img108/2412/pict0237yg8.th.jpg

Also das gleiche Spiel von vorne zack, zack Fotos und ab ins Wasser mit ihm. So und weiter geht’s!
 Es vergingen 50 Minuten ohne einen weiteren biss bei mir, aber dafür hat Matze noch in der zeit, zwei schöne Hechte gefangen. Dann habe ich mir gesagt, ``komm schon einer geht noch!’’ Ich Schmiss mein Köder (Bullnos) schön weit raus! Bis auf einmal ca. 15m vorm boot ``Klatsch’’ und ich sagte nur noch ``Wau!’’, wunder schön ein Hecht sprang aus dem Wasser! Und Attackierte mein Köder im Sprung, von der Seite Geil! Es hatte auf einmal nur geklatscht das ich kurz gezuckt habe. So mir nix dir nix aus dem nix. Und Bam der an schlag kam und er Brachte mir ein sehr, sehr schönen Drill. Da war er ein 95cm Hecht, um 21:26 Uhr 

http://img108.*ih.us/img108/1289/pict0244li0.th.jpg

Es kamen noch zwei Attacken bei mir, und bei Matze, die wir aber leider nicht, auch noch verwandeln konnten. Aber na ja geiler Tag, Matze fing 2 Hechte …… und ich 3 Stück. 
Leider Gottes erlitt ich noch später, einen Ruten Bruch beim Werfen der Bullnos! 
Und von denn Tag an ging rein garnix mehr bei mir. Wie ein ``Fluch’’ für die restlichen 2 Wochen.
Nur Thomas hat es mir fast jeden Tag unter der Nase gerieben, mit seinen Meter Hechten. Oman fast jeden Tag ein Meter Hecht, und ich habe es bis jetzt immer noch nicht geschafft die Meter Marke zu knacken.
Und dann noch so ne Sche*** , ich war mal wieder mit Matze unterwegs um  Thomas und Jürgen zu treffen .Die vorher bei Peerland im Hafen waren, um ein bisschen zu Jerken!
Ok, wir waren in der Fahrrinne angelangt, und die Köder wurden direkt runter gelassen! Und da sagte Matze schon ``habe ein!’’ Und ich nur ``verarschen oder was’’. Aber nee er hatte wirklich was am Haken ein ca. 60 cm Hecht. Der aber bei der Handlandung wieder entkommen ist.
Aber na ja was soll’s weiter geht’s, ja wenn es denn so gewesen währe! Ja nee, war aber nicht so. Ok die Köder wurden zwar wider runter gelassen, wir schleppten ca.50m bis auf einmal ein Holländer von links 15m, hinter mein Boot mir voll durch die Schnur gefahren ist. Und ich habe ihn noch rechtzeitig drauf hingewiesen durch ein schrei.|director: Hey! Und ein zeigen auf die Ruten....
Der Kerl hätte mindestens noch 3 mal abdrehen können, aber nein er fuhr einfach weiter und da war es schon passiert,|krach::e meine Rollenbremse kreischte nur noch und ich schrie noch mal|director: Hey! Zeigte wieder mal auf meine Rute. Er sah zwar das er mir grade die Ganze Schnur von der Rolle zieht, aber das war dem Kerl sche***egal #q er guckte nur noch Doof, und fuhr ganz gelassen weiter. Bor ich hatte so einen Halz, Das glaubt ihr mir nicht! Also war es für mich da auch vorbei. Weil ich keinen Ersatz dabei hatte. Zwar hatte mir Thomas über funk angeboten, mir eine Rute zu bringen aber ``ich sagte nur noch nee Danke!’’ ist schon gut, weil ich auch keine Lust mehr hatte, durch den Affen der mir durch die Schnur gefahren ist.|gr:

Und so endete auch schon fast mein Urlaub, zwar war ich noch mit Thomas und sein Sohnn und sein Nachbar und Matze  bei, Raven Fisching & Outdoor Vlemmix Hengelsport um Neue Köder zu kaufen! Die mir aber nicht viel gebracht haben, wegen dem schlechten Wetter.

Das war er mein Urlaub 2007.#h


----------



## gezz (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

sehr unterhaltsamer bericht. habe das ein oder andere mal lachen müssen, sowohl über deine amüsante schilderung als auch über deine waghalsige kommasetzung  weiter machen!


----------



## jumon42 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Andre,

schöner Bericht. Nicht nur Thomas hat seine Meterhechte. Auch ich habe am letzten WE meinen ersten Meterhecht am Veluwemeer mit 103cm gefangen.

Wann war dein sechter Tag mit den vielen Hechten? Auch ich habe am 13.07 zwischen 20 und 21 Uhr insgesamt drei Hechte gefangen. Es gibt Tage da beissen die Hechte einfach. Alles auf meiner Homepage nachlesbar.

Als Schmankerl ein Bild von eurem Hecht der bei der Handlandung wieder entkommen ist. Dafür ist er schön gesprungen.


----------



## AK_894 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Jürgen 

Mein 6 Tag war der 11.07.07. 
Und erst mal Petri Heil zum ersten Meter, Veluwemeer Hecht, und zum ersten Veluwemer Zander. 
Siehst du hat doch geklappt, mit dem Zander.
Spitzen Foto von uns, da wird der Matze sich freuen!
Dank dir Jürgen.#6


----------



## Matze- (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

schöne berichte sind in den letzten wochen hier gepostet worden aber ein echt schöner bericht den du geschrieben hast andre. ich werde den ersten teil morgen früh abliefern wenn ich zeit dazu finde  der andere teil folgt wen die digicam aus schweden zurück ist -.-. aber die meisten? bilde sind schon auf dem rechner also dann bis morgen  und jürgen schönes foto von meinem entflohenen hecht hast du da geschossen da schmerzt es nicht so wenn man so ein foto sieht :> genau der richtige zeitpunkt als du abgedrückt hast


----------



## Veit (1. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Zunächst möchte ich allen Fängern ein Dickes Petri wünschen! #6

Ich war heute abend mit Boardi Rumburack10 Spinnfischen. 
Gleich zu Beginn versuchte ich mit einen 8cm langen Kopyto-Shad mein Glück und hatte bereits nach wenigen Würfen einen guten Rapfen als Nachläufer beim Rausheben des Köders. Kurz darauf gabs ganz klassisch in der Absinkphase einen vermeintlichen Biss. Ein harter Ruck durchfuhr meine Harrison-Spinne und sofort kreischte die Rollenbremse auf. "Das ist bestimmt ein Wels" sagte Rumburack zu mir und da konnte ich ihm nicht widersprechen. Angesichts der harten Strömung hoffte ich, dass es nicht wieder so ein Teil von weiter über einem Meter ist und war dann auch ganz froh, dass der starke Widerstand bald nachlies. Nach etwa fünf Minuten Drill, konnte ich den Bartelträger dann bereits landen. Leider musste ich dabei aber feststellen, dass der Fisch nicht regulär gebissen hatte, sondern bloß von außen gehakt war. 95 cm ergab die Messung. Einerseits aus Transportgründen, andererseits aber auch weil ich es unfair finde, gerissene Fische mitzunehmen, setze ich den Wels -wenngleich er durchaus gute Küchengröße hatte- nach dem Erinnerungsfoto wieder in sein Element zurück.   




In der Folge tat sich nicht mehr viel. Rumburack hatte noch 2 Barsche und ich ebenfalls einen Vertreter dieser Art.


----------



## Zanderkiller112 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gratulation zu dem schönen Wels.
Ich wollte einen Zander von ca. 50 cm am Rhein bei Köln melden.
Gefangen auf einen 6 cm Gummifisch. 
Einen Guten noch ausgeharkt.#h

Ich glaube langsam geht es los.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## J-son (1. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ja dann mal Petri, zum wiederholten male...=)

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Matze- (1. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So so ich werde dann mal meinen Bericht hier vorlegen, denn der Urlaub ist leider schon wieder zu Emde -.- .
So bevor ich anfange, Petri an alle Fänger |wavey:, sind sehr schöne Fische dabei.

Aaaaaalso,
nach 2 maligem verschieben meines Urlaubes um jeweils eine Woche war es endlich soweit!
ANGELN satt. Ich war gut gelaunt in Holland angekommen und schaute erstmal was auf dem Platz so los ist. Hhmmmm
ja nicht viel :/, aber egal erstmal die rute auspacken und ein paar lässige Würfe machen. Aber als ich die angelstelle erreichte bot sich mir ein Bild was meinen Enthusiasmus stark eingrenzte. Das Wasser war *voll* mit Wasserpflanzen. Oberflächenfischen war auch nicht drin, die Pflanzen wucherten überall und schwammen schon an der Oberfläche.
also erstmal Köder sauber gemacht. Am nächsten Tag waren wir erstmal an Sommerbekanntschaften interressiert, da aber nichts auf dem Platz los war konnten wir das auch knicken.
So ab in unsere Stammkneipe und da unterhielten wir uns nach einiger Zeit auch schon mit anderen Leuten, zwei sehr angetrunkene Frauen wollten dann von uns doch tatsächlich wissen, was unser *Lieblingsgemüse *ist! Naja lassen wir die Geschichte mal sein -.- .
Also Nach der ersten Durchzechten Nacht ging es bei noch vor Sonnenaufgang los zur Insel Peerland in den Hafen. Aber beim Köfistippen ging mal absolut gar nichts#d .
Unsere Spinnruten waren auch mit dabei und wir wollten es mal auf Räuber probieren. Da kam Andre` und zeigte mir seinen  selbstgemachten Blinker. Der sah ganz passabel aus und bekam auch noch einen roten Puschel am Drilling als Krönung. nach ein paar Würfen sagte er das erste mal dass es hier nichts wird bei dem Kraut. 2 Würfe später erster Hänger, ein paar würfe später wieder einer. Das Kraut hatte dort fast alles zugewuchert. Andre` war schon genervt doch asl er einen weiteren Hänger bekam wollte er aufgeben. Der Hänger entpuppte sich aber nach wenigen Sekunden als schöner Hecht der knapp unter der Metermarke zu verbuchen war. Näheres dazu in seinem Bericht .
bei mir ging an diesem Tag nichts.
Bei der nächsten Tour, zwei Tage später Versuchten wir an einer anderen Stelle im Hafen unser Glück. Bei Nieselregenpackten wir die Ruten aus. Nach einigen Würfen durchfuhr meine Rute ein kurzer Ruck und es kämpfte etwas am anderen Ende. Nach schönem Drill konnte ein 65er Hecht gelandet werden.
http://img227.*ih.us/img227/1394/pict0231wf8.jpg
So weiter ging es und es ging plötzlich Schlag auf Schlag wir konnten noch 4 weitere FIsche landen, wobei es aber noch 3 hätten mehr werden können, da ich zwei Fehlbisse direkt vorm Boot hatte, die ich einmalig schön sehen konnte.
http://img509.*ih.us/img509/3833/pict0241zt5.jpg
Andre` bekam auch ncoh einen Fehlbiss, aber wir machten uns danach auf den weg zurück zum futtern |rolleyes. Nach einem weiteren Tag wo es nur einen Hecht an unsere Köder zerrte  (62cm) ging dann *GAR NICHTS* mehr. Nach 4 Tagen erfolglosem schleppen und spinnfischen waren wir am ende unseres Lateins. Als endlich der Befreiungsschlag kam. Endlich rumste es wieder in der Rute und nach einem knackigen Drill erschien ein 80er Hecht an der Oberfläche. Kiemengriff und hepp der fisch war aus seinem Element und wurde nach einem kurzen Fotostopp mit anschließendem vermessen wieder in sein "kühles" (21° C) Nass entlassen. Das Foto muss ich leider später nachreichen genau wie das vom 62er, aber das Maß kann ich euch noch sagen 80cm :q hatte er.
So also einige Tage später, nach erneuter Durststrecke von mehreren Tagen kam es dann aus heiterem Himmel.
wir ließen unsere Köder hinuter ins dunkle Ungewisse. da sahen wir tommi und jumon auf uns zu kommen. Wir holten beide unsere Schnüre ein wo wir sie gerade 10 meter hinter uns hinuter gelassen hatten. Ich dachte als erstes mein Wobbler hätte Grundkontakt weil wir unsere Köder direkt vor der Kante hinunterließen. ABER es machte sich schnell bemerkbar, dass dort schon etwas an der Angel hing!#6#6#6.
Ich konnte es nicht fassen der Köder muss gerade die Kante hintergesaust sein, als ich begann einzuholen. da fasste schon ein Hecht zu|supergri. Völlig baff war ich und sagte: "hab schon einen". Klar dass mir zuerst keiner glaubte, aber sie sahen ja die krumme Rute . Nach einem kurzen Drill kam er an die Oberfläche und ich wollte zur Handlandung ansetzen, da wir mit dem Kescher schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hatten, da sammelte der Hecht noch einmal all seine Kräfte und machte auf einmal einen Terz vom allerfeinsten. Durch heftiges kopfschütteln und springen konnte er im letzten Augenblick noch den Kopyto abschütteln -.- .
Foto hat Jumon gemacht wenn ihr es euch anschauen wollt unter dem Bericht vom AK_894 ( Andre`). 
aber es war trotzdem ein schöner Fisch von ca 65cm. aber naja dann halt doch wieder mit dem Kescher :O.
Am vorletzten Tag konnte ich noch einen Biss  vermelden, Anschlag saß aber wohl nicht hart genug, so konnte er nach einigen Sekunden das Weite suchen.
So viel zum Thema nen richtigen Anschlag setzen............ ich weiß Tommy ich weiß.#q

Aber dennoch es war ein recht schöner Urlaub. Es war zwar kein Bombensommer aber das war für die Fische wohl auch besser so. Petri euch allen und auf ein Neues#h​


----------



## Steph75 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger und vor allem an Ingo.Ich weiss nicht wie der das immer macht.Ich zupf mittlerweile seit gefühlten 100 Jahren(ok ich glaub seit ca 10 Jahren)meine Gufis durch unsere Ostfriesischen Seen und bisher ist erst ein 90 er Hängengeblieben.
Glückwunsch,toller Fisch Ingo.


----------



## moped (1. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Servus zusammen und Petri Heil an alle Fänger,

bei mir wars heute auch mal wieder ganz erfolgreich. Hab 3 Hechte fangen können (jedoch nur 50/40/40cm), hatte einen Zandernachläufer einige kleine Barsche, die sich im Flachwasser am großen Softjerk jedoch alle wieder abschütteln konnten und zu guter letzt einen geschätzt 70er Hecht, der 5(!) mal meinen Softjerk verfehlt hat. Mit den Riesenviechern kann ich zwar nicht dienen, war trotzdem ganz unterhaltsam!

Gruß,
Jürgen

P.S. Das erste Foto zeigt einen ca. 60er vom vergangenen Freitag!


----------



## Veit (1. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war am vergangenen Abend gemeinsam mit Angelfreund Benni an der Saale Spinnfischen. 
Da Hechte und Zander nicht bissig waren, wollten wir wenigstens noch ein paar Döbel aus den hohen und trüben Fluten ziehen.
An entsprechender Stelle angekommen, hängten wir schockfarbene Wobbler in die Karabiner. Zunächst konnten wir auch recht schnell drei Döbel um die 40 cm fangen und hatten noch mehrere Fehlattacken, dann aber setzte eine ungewöhnliche Beißflaute ein. Als hätte ich eine Vorahnung gehabt |kopfkrat, fragte ich Benni, der mit einem Mann Baby 4- Wobbler in Firetiger fischte, ob er auf diesen Köder schonmal was anderes als Döbel gefangen hat. Er kam gerade noch dazu meine Frage zu verneinen, da war auch schon seine Quantum Zander Stick krumm. "Das ist aber diesmal kein Döbel!" Als dann im nächsten Moment auch die Bremse von Bennis Blue Arc-Rolle aufkreischte, sagte ich mit einem Grinsen nur noch trocken "Wels!!!" :q und nun war der Tanz auch schon in vollem Gang.




Genau wie mir Benni vor gut einer Woche beim Drillen und Landen meines 1,45m-Wallers geholfen hatte, war ich nun zur Stelle um ihm beim Kampf mit diesem Fisch am schwer zugänglichen Ufer zu unterstützen und einige Fotos zu schießen. In der sehr starken Strömung war der Drill an 0,17er Spiderwire alles andere als einfach, doch es gelang Benni die langen Fluchten des Urians immer besser zu stoppen und als er sich dann immer häufiger im Nahbereich an der Oberfläche zeigte, stand ich schon bereit zur Landung per Wallergriff. Diese glückte dann auch und als wird den Riesen sicher an Land hatten, waren ein lauter Freudenschrei und das gemeinsame Handeinschlagen natürlich nicht zu vermeiden. :m Stolz löste Benni den Haken und nun musste erstmal der Zollstock rausgekramt werden.




1,50 m war der starke Fisch lang. Späteres Wiegen ergab ein Gewicht von knapp 40 Pfund. Bereits Bennis dritter Meterwels in diesem Jahr und zugleich auch sein bisher größter Fisch überhaupt. |schild-g und #r zum PB!
Ich war nun mit dem Fotografieren dran und konnte auch einige schöne Aufnahmen machen, von denen ich euch eine natürlich gerne präsentieren möchte.




Das war wieder mal Teamwork vom Feinsten und ein tolles Drillerlebnis insbesondere natürlich für den glücklichen Fänger, aber auch für mich als Zuschauer und Helfer. #6 Und wir sind beide zuversichtlich, dass unsere nächste Begegung mit einem solchen Bartelträger nicht lange auf sich warten lassen wird. :g


----------



## Tisie (2. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Super Bericht, Veit, tolles Teamwork und Petri Heil!

Die Saale mausert sich ja zum richtigen Welsgewässer.

Nochmal 'ne Frage zur Rute ... hat die serienmäßig Low Rider Ringe drauf oder ist die custom-build?

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Benni ist ja auch nur 1,50m ... :q


----------



## Ocrem (2. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Starkes Ding!! Petri an Benny

Wars doch eine gute Entscheidung nicht zu mir ans Wehr zu kommen. Ich hatte nurnoch nen Rapfen aus der Kinderstube, aber wenigstens kein Scheider


----------



## Veit (2. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Benni hat mir versprochen, sich morgen endlich mal im AB anzumelden, nachdem er nun schon öfters mal mitliest und es im auch gefällt. 

@ Ocrem: Besser ein kleiner als keiner! Trotzdem Petri, wir hatten ja gestern garkeinen Rapfen gefangen. Denke die Rapfis kommen auch bald wieder in Gange, wenns wieder wärmer wird.

@ Tinsie: Jepp, die Low Rider-Ringe sind serienmäßig.


----------



## Benni87 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Angler bin der von dem Veit schon öfters erzählt hat wollt mich erst mal bei veit für seine unterstützung bedanken,war echt hilfreich in der harten strömung veit ist halt ein warer freund.Der Drill gestern hat gute 30 min. gedaurt!Dann wünsche ich allen Anglern noch viele gute fänge.mfg.Benny


----------



## fantazia (2. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Benni87 schrieb:


> Petri an alle Angler bin der von dem Veit schon öfters erzählt hat wollt mich erst mal bei veit für seine unterstützung bedanken,war echt hilfreich in der harten strömung veit ist halt ein warer freund.Der Drill gestern hat gute 30 min. gedaurt!Dann wünsche ich allen Anglern noch viele gute fänge.mfg.Benny


moin,
wilkommen und petri zum wels#h.


----------



## Veit (2. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Benni: Cool, dass es endlich mal geklappt hat mit dem Anmelden im AB. :m Nochmal Gratulation zum gestrigen Fang! #6 
Hoffe der nächste Wels kommt bald, egal für wen von uns beiden, denn ich finds fast genauso klasse einem so spannenden Drill beiwohnen zu können, als wenn ich ihn selbst bestreiten muss.


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Heute konnte ich mal einen der bei uns seltenen grösseren Barsche erwischen.
Ausserdem noch einen Schniepelhecht. Der Barsch freut mich aber richtig. Der hat sich den 13cm grünglitter Kauli wie ein Hecht reingepfiffen und auch im Drill dachte ich ich hab wiedermal nen kleinen Hecht.
Nicht besonderes, ich weiss, für mich aber schon


----------



## Steffen90 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri @ all!!

heute konnte ich einen barsch in der selben größe wie norbertf verhaften... gebissen hat er auf einen gelben 8cm kopyto.


----------



## danny877 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war vorhin auch noch kurz für eine Stunde am Rhein draussen.
3ter Wurf - 2 Sekunden nachdem der Gufi auf dem Wasser aufkam macht es rums und die Speedmaster war zum ersten mal ein bissl krumm und die Bremse der neuen Technium machte auf. Dachte mir gleich das kann kein Zander sein. Raus kam der Kollege hier. 
3 weitere Bisse konnte ich nicht verwerten.


----------



## Promachos (4. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri allen Fängern, besonders Norbert zum schönen Barsch!

Ich hatte gestern in zwei Stunden 6 Bisse auf Gufi, aber irgendwie hatte ich die Seuche und konnte nur einen verwerten: ein Hechtla von 55 cm.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Bubbel2000 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hi norbert...schöner barsch und vor allem schönes wetter  wieviel hatte der kollege denn, so um die 35 bestimmt schätze ich mal. und bei dieser sonne und platte doch ein guter fang.


----------



## Sandro25 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

ich möchte Euch hiermit auch mal zeigen was ich in dieser Saison schon gefangen hab, es ist nicht viel, doch Veit hat mich im letzten Monat erst wieder richtig heiß aufs Spinnfischen gemacht. Also hier nun ein paar Fotos meiner Fänge:

http://img264.*ih.us/img264/5856/hecht1jh0.th.jpg
http://img264.*ih.us/img264/7448/hecht3wn7.th.jpg
http://img329.*ih.us/img329/5148/photo0053nq0.th.jpg
http://img329.*ih.us/img329/8408/photo0055qo6.th.jpg
http://img116.*ih.us/img116/1959/2507072049pa4.th.jpg
http://img340.*ih.us/img340/2935/photo0046us4.jpg
http://img340.*ih.us/img340/88/photo0048hp1.jpg
http://img101.*ih.us/img101/5808/photo0050ag8.th.jpg
http://img340.*ih.us/img340/8103/photo0051tf0.th.jpg
http://img340.*ih.us/img340/5358/photo0057rp9.th.jpg
http://img101.*ih.us/img101/9131/photo0060xg4.th.jpg
http://img101.*ih.us/img101/1121/photo0061us0.th.jpg

MFG


----------



## BigEasy4653 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi Leute |wavey:,

bin neu in diesem Thread,

ich bin der Torsten

Angle hauptsächlich auf Karpfen allerding auch mal auf Zander 

Wollte mich mit meinem Königsfisch mal vorstellen.

Zander 67 cm 2450 Gramm

Gefangen am 15.06.07 um 08.30 auf toten Goldorfe liegend am Grund gefischt



Auf jeden alle der teuerste Zander den ich je gefangen hab da er mir ein halbes Schwein für meine Angelvereinskolengen gekostet hat.

Verfressene Bande !!!!:m


Gruß

Torsten


----------



## NorbertF (4. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> hi norbert...schöner barsch und vor allem schönes wetter  wieviel hatte der kollege denn, so um die 35 bestimmt schätze ich mal. und bei dieser sonne und platte doch ein guter fang.



Gemessen habe ich ihn nicht, aber ich schätze auch 35cm. Ich finds ja auch einen guten Fang, freu mich sehr darüber, weil gute Barsche hier Mangelware sind.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger.
Ich melde mich aus dem Urlaub zurück. Ein ausführlicher Bericht kommt noch heute abend.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So, mein Bericht ist fertig, ihr findet Ihn hier.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=107036


----------



## Sandro25 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Tommi-Engel

sowas nenn ich Urlaub! :vik:

MFG


----------



## Steinadler (5. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri das war dann wohl ein urlaub der spitzenklasse


----------



## minden (5. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...dann mal petri zu an alle Fänger,...zur Zeit läuft es wirklich sehr gut....

Einer von Heute:


----------



## fishingchamp (5. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

also konnte in letzter zweit einige barsch und zander fangen 8alle nicht besonders und deshalb direkt wieder ins wasser...zwei zander kamen mit...ein paar kleine rapfen bissen auch...demnächst gibts bilder von neuen fängen...

MFG
felix


----------



## danny877 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri den Fängern,

Ich war heute abend noch ein bisschen mit Gufi am Rhein unterwegs. Die Mücken haben meine Beine regelrecht perforiert und ausgesaugt. Kurz nach Sonnenuntergang konnte ich aber noch den hier zum kurzen Landgang überreden .


----------



## Veit (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi liebe Angelfreunde!
Ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger der vergangenen Tage sind echt schöne Fische zusammen gekommen!#6
Schreibe gerade am Lappi von meinem Schatzi:l, wir waren das Wochenende über zu nem kleinen Kurzurlaub in der Uckermark.
Muss sagen,echt schöne Gewässer dort!
Ich durfte auch 2x für ca. 2 Stunden angeln.
Am Samstag versuchte ich mein Glück vom Boot aus mit Schleppangeln auf einem sehr tiefen, glasklaren See und konnte auch einen richtig coolen Fang machen. Kein Hecht, kein Barsch, kein Zander. - Nein, eine wunderschöne SCHLEIE von 46 cm schnappte sich doch tatsächlich meinen tieflaufenden 8cm-Salmo Perch im Barschdekor. Ich kann euch sagen, dass ich echt nicht schlecht geguckt habe, aber der Wobbler hing wirklich perfekt im Maulbereich.|bigeyes War noch dazu meine erste Schleie seit drei Jahren und dann auf Wobbler.... |uhoh:
War geräuchert auch sehr lecker! 
Am Sonntag war ich dann vom Ufer aus an einem trüben, flachen See und habe Barsche in Massen gefangen. Hab sie garnicht gezählt, fast bei jedem Wurf hing einer dran, wobei der 30 cm-Marke leider schon das höchste der Gefühle darstellte. Naja, hat trotzdem Spass gemacht! Auf einmal war der Widerstand am anderen Ende dann aber kräftig und ich konnte einen schönen Hecht von ca. 80 cm bis kurz vors Ufer drillen.Aber dann hatte ich Pech, der Esox schüttelte sich wie ein Blöder und der gelbe 4er Vibrax-Spinner, auf den auch die ganzen Barsche gebissen hatten, kam mir plötzlich entgegengeflogen. Schade, so hat das I-tüpfelchen zu diesem kurzweiligen Angeln dann halt gefehlt.
Dennoch ein schöner Kurztrip,den wir mit Sicherheit wiederholen! |supergri
Und am heute abend bzw. morgen mache ich dann wieder Saale&Co. unsicher, da lassen die nächsten Fänge sicher nicht lange auf sich warten. :g


----------



## Bernhard* (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Hi liebe Angelfreunde!
> Ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger der vergangenen Tage sind echt schöne Fische zusammen gekommen!#6
> Schreibe gerade am Lappi von meinem Schatzi:l, wir waren das Wochenende über zu nem kleinen Kurzurlaub in der Uckermark.
> Muss sagen,echt schöne Gewässer dort!
> ...


 
Willkommen im Angeln-gehen-dürfen-Club!!! :q


----------



## sa-s (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



burn77 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Angeln-gehen-dürfen-Club!!! :q



ha, ha,

warts nur wenn erst mal kinder im haus sind ;-)

sepp


----------



## NorbertF (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



sa-s schrieb:


> ha, ha,
> 
> warts nur wenn erst mal kinder im haus sind ;-)
> 
> sepp



die müssen auch angeln oder sie werden enterbt


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Bitte wieder OnTopic, danke!
(Davon ab: Frauen und Angler vertragen sich in seltensten Fällen langfristig)))


----------



## Bernhard* (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....(Davon ab: Frauen und Angler vertragen sich in seltensten Fällen langfristig)))


 
Sprichst wohl aus Erfahrung... Aber vielleicht hast bei der auch immer auf "bitte Topic" verwiesen...und deshalb... :q


----------



## Benni87 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

*PETRI* an alle Angler,war gestern Spinnfischen an der Saale hatte 6 Döbel so um die 40cm und zum Schluss noch mal Aufregung ein hammerbiss auf Mann`s Wobbler Rute war sofort im Halbkeis gebogen aber es war nur ein kurtzer drill der *WELS* (denke ich)schlitzte nach 10Sekunden aus.Schade!!!Naja vieleicht bekomme ich ihn ja heute nochmal dran und dann aber hoffentlich auch raus!Schöne Grüße an Veit und seine Freundin!

*GRUß BENNY*


----------



## MuggaBadscher (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petrie an alle Fänger!!
war heut morgen auch noch los...
wollte eigentlich auf barsche spinnern..
aber der 60er hecht hat sich den 2er mepps schmecken lassen :m
hatte zwischenzeitlich richtig flaue beine da ich kein stahlvorfach oder ähnliches dran hatte.. nur ne dünne mono ^^
http://img413.*ih.us/img413/354/dsc00593ij2.jpg
Christian


----------



## duck_68 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



MarxderAnfänger=) schrieb:


> Petrie an alle Fänger!!
> war heut morgen auch noch los...
> wollte eigentlich auf barsche spinnern..
> aber der 60er hecht hat sich den 2er mepps schmecken lassen :m
> ...




Petri Heil!

Glück gehabt!! (auch der Hecht, dass er jetzt nicht mit dem 2er Mepps herum schwimmt)


----------



## Veit (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Benni: Danke, dass du ihn noch für mich drin gelassen hast. *grins* 
Nee, im Ernst:Ist natürlich schade, aber mir gings gestern mit dem Hecht auch nicht anders.  Bin sicher, den holen wir uns noch....


----------



## Steffen90 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



MarxderAnfänger=) schrieb:


> Petrie an alle Fänger!!
> war heut morgen auch noch los...
> wollte eigentlich auf barsche spinnern..
> aber der 60er hecht hat sich den 2er mepps schmecken lassen :m
> ...


petri!! das kenn ich|uhoh: dann angelt man nichts ahnend auf barsch und plötzlich biegt sich die rute zum halbkreis!:q


----------



## Veit (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mal ein paar Bildchen von mir:





Die 46er "Raubschleie" vom Samstag auf 8cm-Salmo Perch-Wobbler.





Einer der vielen gespinnerten Barsche vom Sonntag.





Ein Saale-Rapfen von heute früh auf Ugly Duckling-Wobbler.


----------



## Benni87 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Veit hatte gestern an der Saale nur 3 Döbel so 45cm.Aber Flori hatte nen kapitalen Hecht verloren weil er kein Stahlvorfach dran hatte.Der Hecht war so um die 90cm.Und hatte einige Zeit später meinen 12cm großen gufi nur gnab verfehlt kurz vorm raus heben.*SCHADE !!!*Aber ich weiß ja wo der steht vieleicht schnabt er beim nächsten mal richtig zu .

*Petri und Gruß*
*BENNY*


----------



## Waagemann (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri veit das is doch mal ne schleie|bigeyes!
@MarxderAnfänger=)...schönes foto danke:m!

mfg waagemann


----------



## Veit (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

*Supersommertag an der Saale*

Ich war heute um die Mittagszeit mal schnell runter an die Saale geradelt um dort mein Glück mit kleinen Wobblern auf Döbel und diverse Beifänge zu versuchen. Ok, ich gebs ja zu, eigentlich war ich eher auf die Beifänge scharf. 
Also gings bei 30 Grad + Sonnenschein mit Badehose ins erfrischende Nass und ein Manns Baby-Wobbler (6 cm) landete in den Fluten. Nach etwa zehn Minuten war bis auf zwei Fehlattacken noch nichts passiert. Hmm, das war schon ein Zeichen dafür, dass die Döbel nicht wirklich hungrig sind, dann war die Rute aber doch endlich krumm. Erst dachte ich an einen großen Dickkopf, aber dieser Widerstand war dann doch zu stark und so konnte ich nach einem rasanten Drill, in dem der Gegner alles gab, meinen bislang größten Rapfen von 76 cm landen.




Zunächst noch etwas benommen, verabschiedete sich der Silberbarren doch noch mit einem kräftigen Platscher zurück in die Saale.
Der Fisch hatte in Grundnähe gebissen, was um diese Jahreszeit für Rapfen eigentlich eher ungewöhnlich ist. Zufall?
Heute scheinbar nicht, denn nur wenige Minuten später gabs erneut auf den kleinen Manns wieder so einen harten Einsteiger und auch diesmal hing ein kämpferischer Rapfen am Haken. Dieser Fisch war mit 74 cm ebenfalls ein tolles Exemplar und durfte nach dem Foto auch zurück in sein Element.




Damit hatte sich der Neukauf des Manns-Wobblers, dessen Fängigkeit mein Angelkumpel Benni (Benni87) ja schon unter Beweis gestellt hatte, schonmal absolut gelohnt und da er in der Folge keinen Fischkontakt mehr brachte, kam nun ein 6 cm Salmo Hornet-Wobbler zum Einsatz, den seinerzeit ebenfalls Benni als Topp-Köder für die Saale "entdeckt" hatte.
Darauf ging dann endlich mal ein Döbel, der mit 30 cm aber nicht gerade der Rede wert war.
Kurz darauf der nächste Biss und das war der Moment auf den ich gewartet hatte. Am anderen Ende bewegte sich nicht mehr viel, fast wie ein Hänger zog ein großer Räuber am Grund ganz gemächlich seine Bahnen. Aber solche Fischkontakte sind wir ja nun mittlerweile schon gewohnt und so war auch klar, dass ichs mit einem "Bärtigen" zu tun hatte. Die große lange Flucht blieb allerdings diesmal aus, stattdessen stand der Wels ca. eine Viertelstunde lang fast auf der Stelle und ließ sich nirgendwoanders hin dirigieren. Dann löste er sich aber doch endlich und ich konnte ihn vorsichtig richtung ufer drillen. Ich ließ nichts mehr anbrennen und konnte ihn dann im zweiten Versuch per Wallergriff landen. Meine "Traumgerätecombi" aus Harrison-Rute, Red Arc-Rolle und 0,17er Spiderwire mit 5 kg Stahlvorfach hatte wiedermal alles gut überstanden. 




1,47 m hatte der Urian und war damit mein dritter Meterwels in diesem Jahr. 




Da ich keine Verwendung für ihn hatte, durfte er nach dem Fotoshooting wie auch die Rapfen wieder schwimmen.
Und damit beendete ich nun auch diesen Supersommertag an der Saale leicht entkräftet aber mehr als glücklich.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petrie Veit


----------



## Ocrem (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Klasse meiner! Schade das es bei mir heute nichts wurde aber der Sommer ist ja noch nicht vorbei


----------



## jumon42 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri
tolle Fische. 

Ich möchte Mittags auch mal soviel Zeit haben:q

Wenn wir mal wieder nach Leipzig fahren muss ich auch mal an der Saale halt machen.


----------



## NorbertF (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Solche Mittagspausen hätte ich auch gerne..meine Güte Veit


----------



## esox82 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri veit!
und glückwunsch auch von mir zum bild in der AnWo!
mfg Andy


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dumdideldum:
Ih wisst ja, wo Ihrs wieder findet....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Also dann noch mal:q
Petri Veit zu den tollen Fischen :m


----------



## fishingchamp (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

auch von mir!!!

MFG
felix


----------



## Hechtchris (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mensch Veit wenn du zuschlägst haben die fische nichts zu lachen :q


----------



## JohnvanJerk (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu den Fängen. Ich durfte Samstag auch mal wieder.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ich war gerade nochmal für 1 stunde am see,
ich hab nur eine attacke auf meinem tandemspinner bekommen, 
aber vermutlich war es ein kleinerer hecht, denn es gab nur nen kleinen schwall


----------



## Blackfoot (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Konnte heute früh endlich mal ein Zander fangen.
Pose mit Köfi.

Gruss Tommy!


----------



## Mike85 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@JohnvanJerk

darf ich fragen wo Du da warst? Sieht schön aus da...


----------



## Veit (8. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Danke für die Petris!
Mal schaun, ob wir dieses Jahr nochmal nachlegen können...
Und Petri auch @ John und Blackfoot zu den schönen Fängen!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...dickes Petri Veit...und natürlich allen anderen...!
...da habt Ihr ja ein richtiges Wels-Wehr vor der Haustür, was?

Geht da eigentlich sonst keiner angeln???

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Bronni (8. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Veit,
mach ein Hotel auf und werde Guide. Ich glaube,
Du kannst Dich vor Anglern kaum noch retten.
Dir und allen anderen Fängern ein ganz dickes Petri.
Bronni


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Bronni schrieb:


> Hallo Veit,
> mach ein Hotel auf und werde Guide. Ich glaube,
> Du kannst Dich vor Anglern kaum noch retten.
> Dir und allen anderen Fängern ein ganz dickes Petri.
> Bronni




Ich buche dann schon mal meinen Jahresurlaub... :m


----------



## Veit (8. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Bronni: Ist schon was dran, aber dazu wirds vorerst nicht kommen, denn meine Kumpels und ich wollen gerne in Ruhe an unseren Stellen weiterfischen. 

@ stefanwitteborg: Naja, Welswehr ist übertrieben. Man kann dort einen fangen, es gehört aber auch ein bisschen Glück dazu. Mittlerweile bin ich der Meinung das jedes Saalewehr Welspotential hat, nachdem ich kürzlich auch einen an ner Stelle gefangen habe, von der ichs vorher nicht erwartet hätte. Hatte dieses Jahr schon 7 Kontakte mit guten Welsen und bis auf 2 davon alle an unterschiedlichen Stellen.


----------



## NorbertF (8. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Veit,

ich nehme an die Strömung an diesen Stellen ist extrem heftig oder?


----------



## Veit (8. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Norbert: Muss nicht zwangsläufig der Fall sein.


----------



## Holger (8. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Baenz
Schickes Bild !!! #6


@ Veit
Zum 8.457.348 mal auch ein Petri von mir !!!! #6#6#6

So wie du lebst möchte ich mal Urlaub machen....:vik:


----------



## frummel (8. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

konnte heute auch endlich mal wieder einen auf die schuppen legen..
war ne glücksgeschichte..kein stahlvorfach..kescher net greifbar gehabt..aber ich habe ihn...
satte 70cm..


----------



## Mike85 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri @ Frummel!

Sag mal hat dir der Hecht auf den Bauch geschi...?? :q

Sieht ein bißchen so aus...:q


----------



## frummel (8. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ne hab mich voll abgelegt als ich die böschung hoch bin..naja wo gehobelt wird...fallen spähne


----------



## Mike85 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Naja hat sich ja wenigstens gelohnt #6


----------



## Veit (9. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war heute mittag mit Boardi Ocrem an der Saalespinnfischen.
Mit Wobbler war heute garnichts zu machen, dafür hatten wir auf Gummifische mehrere Bisse. Auf Kopyto konnte Ocrem diesen ca. 60 cm langen Hecht fangen und verlor kurz zuvor noch einen etwas größeren Esox kurz vorm Ufer durch Ausschlitzen.




Später bekam er auf Big Hammer noch einen Fehlbiss. Der Köder war total zerschlitzt, also wohl auch ein Hecht.
Ich hatte auf Kopyto zwei eindeutig identifizierbare Zanderbisse, doch meine derzeitige Pechsträhne mit den Stachelrittern hat sich weiter fortgesetzt, denn beide haben nur in den Schwanz des Gummis geschnappt und blieben garnicht erst hängen.
Naja, wenigstens war mein Gast nicht ganz umsonst da... #6


----------



## Ocrem (9. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Jupp war mal wieder schön, auch wenn die großen ausblieben.


----------



## Promachos (11. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo!

Manchmal bringt anscheinend doch der Wechsel der Farbe den Fisch. Nachdem ich gestern fast 1,5 Stunden Gufis mit relativ naturechten Farben  ohne irgendeinen Biss gefischt hatte, brachte der Wechsel auf ein hellgrünes Exemplar beim ersten Wurf einen Hecht von 67 cm - obwohl das Wasser nicht trüber als normal war.
http://img507.*ih.us/img507/3663/hecht100807cj5.jpg

Gruß & Petri
Promachos


----------



## danny877 (11. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri den Fängern der vergangen Tage.

Ich war heute mit Boardi Strumbi unterwegs. Etliche Zanderbisse haben wir versemmelt. Am Schluss hat Strumbi einen 105cm Hecht an die Leine bekommen.

Bild+Text siehe Thread


----------



## Justhon (11. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Tach zusammen!

Ich stells einfach mal hier rein...


Heute war ich mit einem (neuen) Angelkumpel spinnen auf Forelle.

Eigentlich wollten wir (zum "Kennenlernen") an einen Forellenteich fahren, also holt er mich um 8 bei mir ab, und los gehts. Ich denk noch 'Juhu, endlich angeln!'--Pustekuchen.


Am Teich angekommen, fragt sein Vater: 'Warum is denn da das Tor zu?'
Tja.
Irgendwer hatte den Teich gemietet, also mussten wir uns ein anderes Gewässer suchen. Letztendlich sind wir erst wieder nach Hause gefahren, Puffausrüstung weg, Spinnsachen rein ins Auto und los gehts an die Wiehl. Jetzt aber!

Am Campingplatz angekommen kaufen wir uns die Karten und gucken uns erstmal den Fluss an. Er hat Hochwasser, aber egal, probieren kann mans trotzdem. Außer uns waren noch zwei Angler da, die mit Wurmmontage gefischt haben, aber schon bald abzogen.
Wir werfen die Spinner, am ersten Abschnitt hat Jendrik einen Anfasser, mehr nicht.
Weiter gehts, wir versuchens etwas weiter runter, an ner wunderschönen Stelle... 'Hier muss doch was gehen' denk ich.

Also los, Kupferspinner rein. Die Strömung war sehr stark, und man musste mit relativ schweren Ködern fischen. Nach einigen Würfen bekomm ich nen Biss, und endlich bin ich wach. Ich versuch meinen Kumpel zu rufen, denn er hatte den Kescher und stand etwas abseits, aber er hört mich nich. Egal, denk ich. Die Handlandung der Regenbogenforelle glückt nach dem zweiten Versuch, und schnell wird sie abgeschlagen. 33cm und 450g hatte die Schöne

http://img20.*ih.us/img20/5828/dscn2921tj9.th.jpg


Frisch ermutigt gehts weiter, Jendrik fängt eine untermaßige
Refo, die natürlich zurückkommt.

Ich versuchte es weiter, hatte noch einen Anfasser, und Jendrik fängt noch weitere untermaßige, die alle schonend releast werden. 

Nächste Stelle am Bach, wieder Untermaßige, die wieder schwimmen.

Um 12Uhr gabs ne kleine Pause und wir stärken uns. Dann wieder ab in den Bach und weiter!

So gehts weiter, inzwischen haben wir beide nen größeren Spinner dran, aber auch mit dem erwischt mein Kumpel wueder Untermaßige.

Unter einer Brücke knallts wieder bei ihm, diesmal anständig.
Zum Vorschein kommt diese 32cm lange und ebenfalls ca 450g schwere Bachforelle.


http://img527.*ih.us/img527/9108/dscn2928hz5.th.jpg



Der Forelle folgt noch eine Untermaßige. Das war wirklich unglaublich, bei fast jedem Wurf gabs Fisch...nur die großen wollten nicht, aber sie sind definitiv da!

Hinterher hat Jendrik nochmal ne größere dran, die sich aber losreißen kann.

Kurz bevor wir abgeholt wurden wollten wir zum Abschluss noch ein paar Würfe am Anfang der Strecke machen.

Direkt beim ersten Wurf hat Jendrik schon wieder
 eine Untermaßige, die auch zurück kommt.

Nur 2 Minuten später knallts wieder bei mir, diesmal ne größere Bachforelle. Aber der Bringer ist sie auch nicht, vielleicht gerade maßig. Deshalb darf sie zum Abschluss wieder zurück.



http://img515.*ih.us/img515/7275/dscn2931ij5.th.jpg


Zum Abschluss kann ich nur sagen, einfach ein toller Tag. Wir haben uns sehr gut verstanden und werden uns bestimmt bald wieder treffen, und mit den Fängen bin ich mehr als zufrieden.
Auch wenns mir lieber gewesen wäre, wenn es statt der Untermaßigen mal mehr größere gewesen wären.
Aber die, die wir gefangen haben, waren einfach schöne Fische, besonders die Bafos!


MfG Justus


----------



## Black Fox (12. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi Leute!
Ich brauche dringend euren Rat, wir fahren Mittwoch nach Kroatien (kleine Nebeninsel der Insel Rab) und ich habe keinen Plan wie es da mit der Angelei aussieht. Wenn einer was weiß kann er mich ma anschreiben, was für Angelzeug da angebracht wäre und ob es da Bootstouren gibt. 
                                                         MfG Blackfox


----------



## fantazia (12. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

nen eigener thread oder sufu bringen dich da sicher weiter.


----------



## Holger (12. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So, mal ein kleiner Bericht....
Gestern Abend wollte ich mit meinem Bruder Michael und meinem neuen Azubi André zum Aalangeln fahren. André hat vor einigen Monaten bei uns ein Praktikum gemacht und dann einen Ausbildungsplatz erhalten. Er macht jetzt eine dreijährige Lehre zum Industriekaufmann unter "meinen Fittichen". Da er auch begeisterter Angler ist, nahm ich ihn natürlich mal mit.
Wir 3 fuhren also gestern ans Wasser, in der Hoffnung auf eine tolle Aalnacht......die übel begann. Auf einem Weideland fuhr mein Bruder sich fest beim Versuch zu wenden, und aus eigener Kraft kamen wir aus diesem Matschloch nicht mehr raus. Also suchten André und ich den nächsten Bauernhof und einen Bauern mit Trecker, der uns aus der misslichen Lage befreien konnte. Das gelang uns auch, und so konnten wir doch noch angeln. Im Halbdunkel bauten wir die Ruten auf und sahen das Unheil......alles voller Kraut an der Oberfläche, und wie sich herausstellte auch unter Wasser.....dazu eine Strömung, die ein Angeln unmöglich machte, da ständig Kraut in der Schnur war, Krautteppiche von 1 kg Lebendgewicht... 
Was tun ? An diesem absoluten Sch...tag sagten wir uns, wir packen ein bzw. gar nicht erst weiter aus. Also den schönen geplanten Aalabend abgeblasen......so wollte ich mich dieses WE aber nicht abspeisen lassen, und verabredete mich mit Azubi André zum Zanderangeln am nächsten Morgen vom Boot aus.
Ab nach Hause in die Heia, und nach 4 Std. Schlaf wieder hoch.....große Hoffnungen auf Zander machte ich mir nicht, denn das Wetter war nicht berauschend....fast windstill, sonnig....naja.... 8o
Wider Erwarten biß es aber hervorragend......nach 5 Minuten der 1. hammerharte Biß bei André, aber der gute Zander hing nur kurz.......André angelte zum 1. Mal mit GuFis, normal macht er fast ausschließlich Ansitzangeln. So war es für ihn mit den Ködern & der Führung eine Premiere, bei der er sich sehr gut anstellte....
Dann ein Biß bei mir auf einen No Action Shad, nach wenigen Sekunden stieg der Fisch auch aus. Dann wieder ein Fehlbiß bei mir, und ich vermutete das die Zander sehr spitz beißen. Aber der nächste Biß bei mir kam und hing......ein 52er Zander landete im Boot, kurz darauf fing ich einen 58er. Nun kamen die Bisse Schlag auf Schlag, so zwischen 07 und 08 Uhr morgens. So fing ich dann noch 2 Zander-Pupsis von ca. 40 cm und darauf endlich den ersten Fisch über 60 cm, 62 cm um genau zu sein. 
Leider wurden die Bisse weniger, die gute Beißzeit war vorbei. Aber urplötzlich doch noch ein schönes Klong bei mir, und ich landete einen schönen Fisch von genau 65 cm. Auch André hakte einen Fisch, der aber leider wieder ausstieg. Schade....
Mittlerweile war es 9 Uhr und die Bisse Mangelware....einen bekam ich noch und fing auf einen 9,5 cm Aqua Shad einen Barsch von knapp 35 cm, ein runder Abschluß. Denn um halb 10 ruderten wir heim.
Insgesamt 6 Zander, dazu ein netter Barsch und noch 3 oder 4 Aussteiger......ein bissiger Morgen, den ich wegen des Wetters so nicht erwartet hätte....
André konnte leider keinen Fisch landen, hatte Pech mit 2 Aussteigern. Aber er hat seine Sache für das 1. Mal wirklich prima gemacht und wird noch viele Zander mit Gummi fangen, das lässt sich nun schon prophezeihen.




*André in Aktion....*



*52 cm....*



*58 cm....*



*Und zu guter Letzt der 65er....*


----------



## Janni WST (12. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Holger: Dickes Petri, tolle Strecke!


----------



## Waagemann (12. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Holger!
Das mit dem Auto kenn ich auch aber ich konnte meinen Vater noch herrausschieben aus dem Schlammloch:m!...das war glaub ich letztes Jahr im Winter als wir neue Gewässer ausspähen wollte!

mfg waagemann


----------



## AK_894 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger!!!

So ich war ja das Wochenende auch wieder, in Holland am Veluwemeer. Und konnte 
Dort am Samstag, diesen 80 cm Hecht überlisten. 
http://img106.*ih.us/img106/1780/dsc00174ic8.jpg


----------



## xxcruiserxx (12. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ich konnte gestern 10 barsche zwischen 15 und 30 cm überlisten, sie bissen auf spinner, gufis und kleine blinker


----------



## maesox (13. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War am Sa u So mal wieder an den unseren Seen mit der Spinn u Jerkrute unterwegs und konnte tatsächlich ein paar nette Hechte zum Anbiss überreden#6

Am Samstag waren`s zwei und gestern Abend drei.Gebissen wurde auf Piketime und Waterscout Jerkbaits und einen auf Storm Hecht 14cm!!Endlich lief mal wieder was-ist ja auch eine gute Mondphase!!#6


----------



## nani (13. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin, komme gerade vom Nachtangeln heim und hatte einen netten Beifang beim Aalangeln.Punkt Mitternacht biss diese schöne Bachforelle auf meinen Köderfisch.Sie ist stolze 56 cm und wog fast 2 Kilo.Gewässer war ein kleiner Fluss von etwa 8 Meter Breite. MFG Andre


----------



## Wallerschreck (13. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri, besonders zur Prachtbafo.

Ich durfte gestern endlich mal wieder einen Fang auf Gufi verbuchen. Nachdem ich 2 Stunden ohne jeden Kontakt gefischt hatte bin ich nochmal zu einer Stelle an der ich zu Beginn einen verdächtigen Schwall am Ufer bemerkt habe als ich ans Wasser trat. Habe mich dann hinter dem Gebüsch angepirscht und den Gufi um die Ecke "geschnickt" ohne aus der Deckung des Busches zu treten. Der Biss kam ersten Wurf und auf Sicht. Ist jedesmal Adrenalin pur wenn man sieht wie eine goldene Hechtflanke unter Wasser aufblitzt kurz bevor es in der Rute schlägt. Zu meiner Enttäuschung maß der Hecht nur 53cm, aufgrund des "Wirbels" den er beim ersten Abtauchen gemacht hat hätte ich größer geschätzt.


----------



## Promachos (13. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Holger

Petri zur Zanderstrecke! Ich hoffe, dass sich dein "Azubi" aus Bamberg im Oktober nicht zu dämlich anstellt.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Holger (13. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Promachos schrieb:


> @Holger
> 
> Petri zur Zanderstrecke! Ich hoffe, dass sich dein "Azubi" aus Bamberg im Oktober nicht zu dämlich anstellt.
> 
> Gruß Promachos


 
Dann fliegt er halt nach der Probezeit raus. |supergri

Spaß bei Seite, da habe ich keine Bedenken. |rolleyes


----------



## Benni87 (13. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Holger schöne Zander!
War am Wochenende mal mit meinen Cousin Flori auf Aal und Hecht.
Ich konnte beim Aalangeln zwei fette Aale raus holen 58u.66cm und habe noch maßig Fehlbisse gehabt!Bei Flori war drei Fehlbisse die fast die Rute ins wasser gezogen haben. 
!!!Unnormal!!!Und auf Hecht hatte ich wie oft in letzter Zeit zwei Aussteiger und nen untermaßigen und bei Flori tote hose nicht ein Zupfer*.Gruß an Veit *


----------



## Veit (13. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Benni: Fettes Petri zu den schönen Aalen. Wenn du mal einen (oder mehrere) Schleicher vermelden kannst, dann poste diese doch hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board//showthread.php?t=95299


----------



## Hacker (13. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nach dem Dauerregen von Samstag bin ich kurz entschlossen Sonntag los und es hat sich gelohnt 2 Stunden gefischt 2 Hechte und ein paar Barsche. Der Drill der Hechte war anfangs relativ unspektakulär doch zum Schluß gingen sie ab wie ne Rakete mit ein paar ganz netten Sprüngen. Der Erste liegt in der Kieftühltruhe der Zweite schwimmt wieder
Gefangen auf Lucky Craft Slender Pointer und Mepps Aglia


----------



## Benni87 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri,war gestern Spinnfischen und danach auf Aal.Beim Spinnfischen hatte ich leider nur nen *25 *Hechtelein und auf Aal war es auch nicht besser nur ne *55* Brasse und *2* kleine Barsche.*SCHADE*,aber kann ja nicht immer klappen *!!!*
*PETRI und noch viel ERFOLG an alle Bordis !!!*
*Wünscht euch Benny !!!*


----------



## Bubbel2000 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

rute und rolle im sand, wer das mit meinem gerät macht, der is nen kopf kürzer  petri den fängern!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> rute und rolle im sand, wer das mit meinem gerät macht, der is nen kopf kürzer  petri den fängern!!!


Ha, das ist der Vorteil von billigerem Gerät, Stefffen!  
Mit ner Exceler oder Infinity sollte man das natürlich besser nicht machen, oder es geht nur einmal. 

Nette Fotos von schönen Hechten sind's trotzdem. #6


----------



## Hacker (14. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Die eine ist zum Glück nicht meine. Fische irgendeine Shimano und ne Berkley Rute bin nicht so ein Material Fetischist mit ner Rolle für 80 Euro. Trotzdem habsch ne Tüte unter meine Rolle gelegt ich glaube meine Rute macht der bissl Sand nicht zu viel aus. Über die Rute von  Kumpel reden wir jetzt einfach mal nicht drüber


----------



## moped (14. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@hacker

Petri heil,

der Hecht auf den Fotos hat eine wunderbare Färbung, hättste den mal weiter nach vorn gehalten....oder der Kumpel mit der Kamera näher rangezoomt! Schade, hätte den gern noch genauer begutachtet, trotzdem Glückwunsch!

Gruß,
Jürgen

Oh, peinlich, jetzt seh ich daß das zwei unterschiedliche Tiere sind!!!! Sind die Hechte bei Euch alle so geil gefärbt?


----------



## Holger (15. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mit ner Exceler oder Infinity sollte man das natürlich besser nicht machen, oder es geht nur einmal.


 

Ach Det, du mit deine Vorurteilen.....das du den Quatsch selber noch glaubst. Eine Exceler is robuster, als du glaubst. Da du Sie selbst nicht fischt, würde ich mit solchen Äußerungen einfach mal sparsamer umgehen.#t


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...der Det#c...und einer der´s sagt...#h


----------



## fantazia (15. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war gestern mal wieder fürn stündchen los.bis auf nen kleinen schniepel und paar barschen ging nix.nacher gehts wieder los.
bericht folgt.

http://img150.*ih.us/img150/158/imgp0254aj3.jpg


----------



## Veit (15. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Also ein Kumpel von mir fischt die Exceller auch und hatte schon nach wenigen Einsätzen an der Elbe (ohne Kontakt mit absoluten  Riesenfischen) Schleifgeräusche . Seiner Meinung nach nicht sonderlich robust das Teil. Von daher werd ich auch davon absehen mir so ein Teil zuzulegen...
Die Arcs von Spro (fischt er auch) sind da doch ne Klasse besser.

PS: Petri an alle Fänger!
Konnte zuletzt nur ein paar kleine Hechte an Land holen, also nichts besonders dabei.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

habe keine exceler mehr, war auch im arsch irgendwann...jetzt hab ich ne preiswerte daiwa ersatzrolle und bald habe ich wieder ne richtig gute  dank birger...


----------



## Holger (15. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Eigentlich sollte der Thread ja für Fänge sein, nicht für Rollen....deshalb sollten wir Ihn auch nicht weiter zerlabern.
Nur soviel: Sicher hat jeder seine bestimmte Meinung zu einer Rolle.....ich kenne auch Leute, die die Arc nicht so pralle finden......mich regt es nur auf, das Det wie ein Ketzer in jedem Thread seine Antipathie gegenüber den DAIWA’s hervorbringt. 
Das muß doch nicht sein.....jeder Angler soll nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden. Und nicht von einigen wenigen Leuten in einem öffentlichen Board ständig Werbung für SPRO und Ryobi Werbung ertragen müssen. Da drängt sich langsam der Gedanke auf, Det hat geschäftliche Vorteile dadurch, so wie er die Rollen permanent in fast jeden Post anpreist.
Mir wäre lieber, auch mal ein paar Fangberichte von ihm zu lesen, anstatt immer nur über bestimmte Hersteller zu lästern.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte der Thread ja für Fänge sein, nicht für Rollen....deshalb sollten wir Ihn auch nicht weiter zerlabern.
> Nur soviel: Sicher hat jeder seine bestimmte Meinung zu einer Rolle.....ich kenne auch Leute, die die Arc nicht so pralle finden......mich regt es nur auf, das Det wie ein Ketzer in jedem Thread seine Antipathie gegenüber den DAIWA’s hervorbringt.
> Das muß doch nicht sein.....jeder Angler soll nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden. Und nicht von einigen wenigen Leuten in einem öffentlichen Board ständig Werbung für SPRO und Ryobi Werbung ertragen müssen. Da drängt sich langsam der Gedanke auf, Det hat geschäftliche Vorteile dadurch, so wie er die Rollen permanent in fast jeden Post anpreist.
> Mir wäre lieber, auch mal ein paar Fangberichte von ihm zu lesen, anstatt immer nur über bestimmte Hersteller zu lästern.




Danke für die offenen Worte!

Sehe ich ähnlich, ständig zu höre das die Arc die beste Rolle der Welt ist nervt ein bisschen... Ich denke viele Leute hier haben Erfahrungen auch mit dieser Rolle gemacht, und jeder hat so seine  Meinung. Ich persöhnlich finde die Rolle OK, aber gut ist was anderes... Vergleiche mit der Rollen-Oberklasse verbieten sich hier meiner Meinung nach... In ihrer Preisklasse OK, aber mehr dann nicht...

So, dann lasst uns das mal ins Offtopic verschieben...#c

CU SS


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> Ach Det, du mit deine Vorurteilen.....das du den Quatsch selber noch glaubst. Eine Exceler is robuster, als du glaubst. Da du Sie selbst nicht fischt, würde ich mit solchen Äußerungen einfach mal sparsamer umgehen.#t


Lieber Holger,alles falsch was Du da sagst!  :m schmeißt Thomas aber eh hier in den Orkus. 
Bis später zur Exceler-Schlachtung - hab da was in Vorbereitung. :g #h
(und schau mal was Bubbel und Veit da gerade schreiben ) 

Ging ja meinerseits nur um den gut gemeinten begründeten Hinweis, daß man die besser nicht in den nassen Sand legt.

Und übrigens (@all): Ich hab das "böse Wort" aber gar nicht gesagt und geschrieben ....


----------



## Holger (15. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Muß ja ein tierisch hohes Roß sein, auf dem du da sitzt. |uhoh:

Ich würde mir ja deine Gerätetipps auch mal zu Herzen nehmen, wenn du ab und zu mal den Beweis antreten würdest, das du auch praktische Übungen mit den Rollen durchführst und deine "Erkenntnisse" nicht nur der grauen Theorie entstammen. |rolleyes

Im Übrigen isses wumpe, was Veit und Bubbel sagen. Denn darum geht’s gar net.....jeder soll seine Meinung haben.Die haben die beiden, wie ich auch.
DU aber willst einem eine andere aufzwingen,nämlich DEINE, das ist der Punkt. 

Arbeite doch in dieser Hinsicht mal an dir. #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ja deine Gerätetipps auch mal zu Herzen nehmen, wenn du ab und zu mal den Beweis antreten würdest, das du auch praktische Übungen mit den Rollen durchführst und deine "Erkenntnisse" nicht nur der grauen Theorie entstammen.



Rollentest ist durchgeführt und fotografisch dokumentiert, mußt Dich noch einen Moment gedulden bis das zum ins Board stellen taugt. 



> Im Übrigen isses wumpe, was ...


 Mir nicht. :g

Und ich sage bzw. schreibe hier einfach, wenn was Mist ist, ob das eine Ryobi, Spro, Shimano oder Daiwa ist, das ist mir schnuppe. (aber nicht die Angler die damit Angeln, denen versuche ich eigentlich immer zu helfen).
Der Hersteller hat für das gute gezahlte Geld seiner Kunden vernünftige Produkte abzuliefern, und keine Mogelpackungen. Und "Sollverschleißstellen" oder wie man das nennen soll finde ich besonders mies. :g


----------



## Holger (15. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dreh mir bitte das Wort im Mund nicht um. #d
Mir ist nicht egal, was Veit und Steffen sagen, sondern ich wollte nur ausdrücken, das jede Medaille 2 Seiten hat. Jeder hat seine Meinung zu bestimmtem Gerät. Veit & Steffen finden Sie nicht so toll, ich und einige Kumpels schon. 
Und wenn mal einer "deine Arcs" nicht gleich mit ins Bett nehmen will, solltest du schlicht und ergreifend lernen das zu akzeptieren. 
Auf den Bericht bin ich gespannt, hoffentlich mit Fisch. Meinen brauche ich nicht vorbereiten. Ich fische Sie seit Mai 2007 intensiv und habe keine Verschleißprobleme geschweige denn Schleifgeräusche. Die Bremse ist megatop. Und ca. 70 Hechte & Zander hat sie seither auch schon überstanden. Eigentlich ganz okay für eine Rolle dieser "schlechten" Qualität.


----------



## Veit (15. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Cool bleiben, Jungs!!!
Ich hab nur von ner Einzelerfahrung über die Exceller von nem guten Angelfreund erzählt. Vielleicht hatte er einfach ein Montagsmodell... Heißt nicht, dass sie generell mies ist oder ich sie verteufle.

Zu AngelDet möchte ich sagen: Ich finde seine Postings zu Angelgeräten sind die besten überhaupt im AB und haben mir oft sehr geholfen. 
Also lieber Det!
Mach bitte weiter so!!!


----------



## Rocky Coast (15. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

"Janz ruuuhig, Sportsfreunde"
Wenn man mit seiner Rolle zufrieden ist, dann ist doch alles in Butter.

Auch wenn AngelDet manch einem hier zu missionarisch rüberkommt, so ist seine große Fachkompetenz bezüglich Angelrollen doch wohl unbestritten. AngelDet hat hier im Forum schon einen Haufen guter Tips gegeben und einer Menge von Leuten mit scheinbar unlösbaren Problemen mit Ihren Rollen geholfen.
Ich habe mir im Frühjahr, auch beeinflußt durch Ihn, eine 4000er Ryobi Zauber zulegt. Die Rolle hat mittlerweile schon massig Stunden gearbeitet, auch im Salzwasser, und läuft/verlegt/bremst tadellos.
Bin mit der Zauber hochzufrieden und bin AngelDet für seine Empfehlung wirklich dankbar.
Ist doch toll, dass Angelgerätespezialisten wie AngelDet Licht in den mittlerweile beinahe undurchschaubaren Wald von Angelgeräten bringen. Ist für mich eine wichtige Aufgabe eines Angelforums, das solche fundierten Geräteerfahrungen publik gemacht werden können.
Den Angelzeitschriften ist so etwas leider doch meist zu heikel!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Es geht hier auch garnicht um Kenntnisse oder Erfahrungen! Da habe ich nix gegen Det gesagt, seine Tips und Erfahrungen sind für viele hier sehr wertvoll, mich natürlich eingeschlossen. #6

Aber dennoch sollte man auch andere Meinungen akzeptieren und nicht immer einen auf Missionar machen... #d


Ich finde wir alle sollten froh sein, hier jemand mit so viel Fachkenntnis besonders im Bereich Angelrollen hier im Board zu haben, aber dennoch muss man auch mal Kritik üben dürfen, und das sollte auch Holgers gutes Recht sein...


Also, alles wieder gut? |rolleyes

CU Stefan


----------



## fantazia (15. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

moin,
war heute mal wieder bisschen unterwegs.konnte neben paar  barschen noch nen hecht zum anbiss überreden.

http://img230.*ih.us/img230/813/imgp0255ra9.jpg

http://img526.*ih.us/img526/2818/imgp0256ye7.jpg

http://img74.*ih.us/img74/1914/imgp0259dx0.jpg


----------



## Bubbel2000 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

auch hier habe ich schon einige lustige abkürzungen gelesen, daher mein hinweis auf folgenden thread 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1722121#post1722121


----------



## paul188 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war gestern abend auch am Wasser und konnte einen sehr schönen Barsch und einen Zander fangen.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## AK_894 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri paul188 
Das ist doch mal ein schöner Barsch #r ja ok der Zander ist auch schön aber der Barsch ist echt nur spitze.
PETRI.


----------



## Steffen90 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri! wirklich schöne fische!

ich kann auch ma was von samstag und sonntag melden!
zwei hechte und nen paar barsche......
die hechte waren ca. 20cm groß... also fast doppelt so groß wie der köfi|uhoh:
die barsche hatten 5-20cm gebissen haben sie alle auf köfis von ca.5cm.


----------



## The Driver (16. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Kollegen,

endlich kann ich auch mal was erwähnenswertes berichten!
Nach 26 Jahren Angeln ist mir am Dienstag am Edersee endlich der Fang des Lebens geglückt!
Beim Schleppen in praller Mittagshitze konnte ich auf einen kleinen Rapala eine Hechtdame von 1,20m Länge
und 21 Pfd. überlisten.
Der Drill war der reinste Nervenkrieg: Der Biss brachial mit sofortiger Flucht von ca. 50-60m. Hab schon die Füllschnur gesehen auf meiner RedArc. Meine kleine 2,10m Shimano Catana gebogen wie ein Flitzebogen!
von diesen Fluchten folgten insgesamt noch 7-8 Stück. Teilweise senkrecht vorm Boot in 16m tiefes Wasser.
Als ich den Brocken das erste Mal sah fiel mir jegliche Farbe aus dem Gesicht! Vom Wobbler keine Spur mehr!
Der erste Landeversuch mit Handgaff ging daneben. Als der Hecht das nächste Mal an die Oberfläche kam explodierte er und
schraubte seine kompletten 120cm aus dem Wasser, keine 3m von mir entfernt!
Meine Nerven lagen blank und mein Puls erreichte ungesunde Werte!
Ich wollte diesen Fisch und setzte zur Handlandung an! Sch..... vergriffen, ich hing mit meiner kompletten Hand zwischen dem ersten und zweiten Kiemenbogen, zog ihn trotzdem unter Schmerzen ins Boot und ließ einen Freuden-Schrei los den man sicher noch auf der Burg Waldeck gehört haben muß!!!
Da lag er nun, meine Hand tief in den Kiemen, und dann flippte er nochmal aus.... meine Ruten flogen umher, meine Hand drehte sich immer tiefer in seinen Riesen-Schädel! Ich legte mich auf ihn, bis er ruhig wurde.... Es dauerte bis ich meine Hand wieder befreien konnte....
Etliche Hechte hab ich schon gelandet, fast immer per Hand, aber bei diesem Kaliber war ich zu nervös und hab mich halt vergriffen... wenn ich die Bilder von meinem Dad bekomme kann ich euch mal zeigen was so ein Hecht aus einer zu nervösen (Lande-) Hand machen kann...

Aber ich bin happy, ich musste so lange darauf warten... Es ist mein erster Ü-1m Fisch, meine erster Ü-20Pfd. Fisch und mein größter Hecht....

Diesen Tag werd ich nie vergessen....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...ein ganz dickes Petri wünsche ich Dir...
...ein sehr schöner schlanker Sommerhecht...


----------



## Waagemann (16. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

PETRI HEIL!!!!...den fängt man nicht jeden Tag#d:q!!!

mfg waagemann


----------



## Steffen90 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

PETRI!!!!
ein wunderschöner, schlanker hecht!!!:k
ich kann mich noch gut an meinen ersten und bis jetzt einzigen meterhecht (106cm) + 20er (21,6pfund) erinnern... das war nur geil!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@The Driver
Petri zum Hecht! |schild-g
Jetzt biste erstmal 3 Tage auf Adrenalin :k :q
Kann die Geschichte gut nachvollziehen, ein richtig kämpfender großer Hecht, da geht einem das Herz fast durch die Hose.
Aber nur fast, sonst könnteste jetzt nicht im Fangerfolg schwelgen! |supergri

Und Wahnsinn diese Korpulenzunterschiede.


----------



## The Driver (16. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

meinste meine korpulenz oder die der sommer-hechte?


----------



## falter78 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mega Petri Heil, absolut geiler Bericht, man kann mitfühlen 

Bin auf die Bilder der Hand gespannt.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zum ersten Meter....#h


----------



## Ghanja (16. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöner Fisch - Glückwunsch ... :m
Und immer schön das Händchen beobachten - kann sich böse entzünden und richtig weh tun ...


----------



## fritte (16. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So, dann werde ich mal kurz berichten.
Habe Testköder erhalten, und wollte mich endlich mal hier melden können.
Habe meine Köder schon einige male getestet. 
Bis heute morgen hatte ich nur einen Nachläufer auf den kleinen Super Lucky 5,6g und 44mm.
Also nicht gerade wirklich viel. 
Nun heute war ich wieder am Wasser und wollte ein wenig Feedern. 
Das lief auch soweit ganz gut, da viel mir ein, ich hatte meine Spinn dabei, und um die zeit ein wenig zu überbrücken, dachte ich mir ich werfe ein paar Runden so ins Wasser.
Der erste Wurf, direkt nen Nachläufer, danach 5-6 mal nix.
Dann kurz an die Feeder nen Rotauge rausgeholt.
Neu beködert und ab damit.
Dann wieder die Spinn rein und direkt knallte es, ein schöner Esox 74cm hing an der Rute, ich war sehr überrumpelt, da der Köder gerade bei der 2 Kurbelumdrehung schon saß.
Machte richtig spaß den an Land zu ziehen.
Kleines Problem, die Drillinge sind gebrochen, die schaufel ab.
Also ganz Stabiel sind die dinger leider nicht.
Hoffe den wieder Fit zu bekommen.
Als wenn das schon alles gewesen wäre, ich habe mir gleich den Nächsten Köder raus gekramt, hatte dabei nen Ollen 1,5€ Wobbler erwischt, dachte mir aber hauptsache Oberflächenwobbler, da ich an einer Krautbank Fischte.
Und schon saß der Zweite Hecht, diesmal nur 58cm, aber der konnte gute Sprünge hinlegen.
Wärend ich mit mit meinem Hecht beschäfftigt war, hatte Dirkbo der an diesem Tag mit war, einen 68cm Esox am Start, wir hatten eine schöne Schwimmschule gefunden.
Den haben wir auch sicher an Land bringen Können.
Also ein richtig Fetter tag für uns.
Kurz noch zum Lucky, meiner hatte keine schiefe Schaufel.
Der Lauf war sehr sauber und gut, nur die Stabilität ließ zu wünschen übrig.
PS. Die dinger beißen wie Sau, hatte 2 Stunden was davon.
Shit happens, aber die Sau ist am Land.
Schöne Grüße von der Ruhr
Bilder werden Später noch nachgereicht.
Bilder könnt Ihr hier sehen http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1722660#post1722660

Muß dazu sagen ich bin das erstmal auf Hecht in der Ruhr gegangen. Bevorzuge sonst eher den Kanal.


----------



## frummel (16. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

schön zu lesen..dickes petri


----------



## J-son (16. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dickes Petri@The Driver!

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hab im frühjahr auch schon zugeschlagen!
ein hecht auf den millimeter genau 80cm!
er war voll schlank im wasser sah er aus wie ein satzi!


----------



## Holger (16. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Paul

Ein super Barsch !!! #6

@ The Driver

Geiler Bericht, geiler Fisch !!! Sehr schlankes Tier, aber wunderschön..... #6Ein jaaaanz digges Petri !!! Auf die Handbilder (oder das was davon übrig is |rolleyes ) bin ich auch gespannt....:q


----------



## fantazia (16. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> hab im frühjahr auch schon zugeschlagen!
> ein hecht auf den millimeter genau 80cm!
> er war voll schlank im wasser sah er aus wie ein satzi!


der hat 80cm?so dünn wie der is sieht er wie ein 60-65er aal aus|supergri.


----------



## fantazia (16. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



The Driver schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> endlich kann ich auch mal was erwähnenswertes berichten!
> Nach 26 Jahren Angeln ist mir am Dienstag am Edersee endlich der Fang des Lebens geglückt!
> ...


petri:m
das echt mal nen richtig schöner hecht.
auch allen anderen fängern petri.


----------



## Veit (17. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger vorallem natürlich The Driver zum tollen Hecht! :m

Ich habe gemeinsam mit Angelkumpel Hendrik heute vom Boot aus auf einem stehenden Gewässer angegriffen und konnte endlich mal wieder einen Zander landen. Der 62er biss auf Salmo Perch-Wobbler.




Mit Gummifisch gabs einige Fehlbisse, die allesamt von Hechten stammten. Henni verlor einen Esox kurz vor der Landung durch Ausschlitzen, ich konnte einen Vertreter dieser Art zum kurzen Bootsbesuch einlanden.




Ansonsten gabs noch ein paar Barsche als Nachläufer, ein kleinerer blieb aber auch mal an Hennis Salmo Perch-Wobbler hängen.
Hat viel Spass gemacht heute und Wiederholung folgt schon bald! :vik:


----------



## The Driver (18. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Leute: ES LÄUFT!!!!

Gestern hab ich wieder zugeschlagen am Edersee: Zander: 11 Pfd. 85cm auf WOBBLER!!!

Bilder folgen.....

Der Drill an leichtem Gerät war unglaublich, der hatte richtig Kampfgeist. Gebissen hat er bei Sonnenschein um 18:00 Uhr!


----------



## honeybee (19. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich melde auch mal wieder Fisch.

Donnerstag 2 untermßige Zander mitte 40. Freitag habe ich mir die Schulter und das Handgelenk geprellt und das angeln war für mich beendet.:c

Ingolf hat die Familienehre aufrecht erhalten und konnte gestern 2 gut genährte Zander mit 62cm und glatten 80cm auf 8er Kopyto überlisten. Leider hatte der große den Gummi voll inhaliert.|rolleyes


----------



## Boerni72 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu den schönen Zandern Ingolf.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war heute morgen mal kurz zum Blinkern los...

Eigentlich wollte ich mit ein paar anderen Boardies gestern abend auf Waller an den Main, habe es aber nicht geschafft. Bin dann heute morgen um 5.30 an einen See um auf Hecht zu gehen.

Nachdem in letzter Zeit wenig gebissen hat war meine Erwartung nicht allzu hoch. In der letzten Zeit hatte ich viel mit Jerk und getwitchten Wobblern versucht, auch Softjerks waren am Start. #d

Ich hatte heute nicht viel Zeit und wollte nur für ein Stündchen oder so raus, also die leichte Spinnrute und die Box mit den Profiblinkern geschnappt...

Ergebnis: 11 Hechte!

Alles keine Riesen, aber 2 60er und einer so um die 70, die anderen waren 40 - 50cm...

Dann war ich echt müde,also wieder heim ins Bett...

Hat Riesenspaß gemacht, vor allem weil ich mit sehr geringen Erwartungen an den See kam... Das ausgerechnet ein ordinärer Blinker mir so einen tollen und kurzweiligen Tag beschert hätte ich nicht erwartet, aber die altbewährten Sachen sind halt manchmal doch die besten... Fast noch mehr hat mich aber gefreut, das 2 andere Angler die mit LKF angesessen haben in dieser Zeit erfolglos waren... :vik:

CU Stefan


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nach über zwei Wochen Pause, bin ich endlich wieder mal zum Angeln gekommen.Die abendliche Schlepptour war dann auch gleich eine Nullnummer.
Ab nächsten morgen, das gleiche: Kein Biss. 
Erst bei meiner Tour gegen Mittag konnte ich erst einen 96 cm Hecht 





und einen 97er Hecht landen. 




Abends kam dann noch ein 105 cm Hecht dazu. 




Am nächsten morgen konnte ich dann noch einen 107 cm Hecht Überlisten.


----------



## J-son (19. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nettes Viererpack,

Petri Heil!

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## dorschfisher (19. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war mal in den ferien an so nem komischen teich überall schilf und so bin fast garnicht rangekommen 
aber naja nach ner stunde angel hatts auf dem köderfisch gebisssen ein 40cm langer barsch und 5andere die ca.20-30cm waren


----------



## fantazia (19. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Nach über zwei Wochen Pause, bin ich endlich wieder mal zum Angeln gekommen.Die abendliche Schlepptour war dann auch gleich eine Nullnummer.
> Ab nächsten morgen, das gleiche: Kein Biss.
> Erst bei meiner Tour gegen Mittag konnte ich erst einen 96 cm Hecht
> 
> ...


dickes petri:m.
du räumst ja immer richtig ab.kann man glatt neidisch werdem:q.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (19. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

moin war samstag am segebergersee,
konnte dort in zwei stunden 16 barsche zwischen 15-40 cm fangen.
sie bissen alle auch wobbler, spinner und blinker


----------



## Veit (20. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein dickes Petri @ Tommi zur tollen Fangserie!!! 

Ich war heute mit Boardi Sandro25 auf dem Wasser. Bei fast spiegelglatter Wasseroberfläche ging nicht viel und auch wenn mir ein weiterer Stillwasserzander diesmal verwehrt blieb, so hab ich mich trotzdem sehr für Sandro gefreut, dass er nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder einen Stachelritter fangen konnte. Klasse auch, dass der Fisch trotz dieser Tatsache wieder schwimmen durfte obwohl er maßig war. :m Köder war ein Salmo Perch-Wobbler.




Bei mir gabs heute bloß einen Fehlbiss auf Kopyto-Shad, der wohl von einem Hecht stammt. Der biss ca. 1 cm hinter den Jighaken und hat dabei gleich mal den Gummifisch halbiert.


----------



## maesox (20. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gestern konnten wir per Drop-Shot Rig Barsche bis 35cm fangen.Es war eine kurzweilige Angelei da sich komplett um das Boot Köfi-Schwärme versammelt hatten und die Barsche direkt darunter raubten.


----------



## Steph75 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So,nachdem ich am WE wieder einmal nicht aufs Wasser konnte,hab ich mir heute Morgen mal den Luxus gegönnt und bin ganz früh rausgefahren.In den ersten drei Stunden tat sich so gut wie garnichts,nur ein 35 cm Hechtlein hängte sich an den Aqua Shad.Gegen 9 Uhr kam dann schon so ein wenig die "keine Lust mehr" Stimmung auf,und ich wollte schon fast aufgeben.Na gut,dachte ich mir und probierte noch eine Stelle,wo eine Sandbank recht weit in den See verläuft.Kurz gesagt,das rettete mir den Tag.Ich konnte dort innehalb einer Stunde,5 Zander zwischen 45 und 63 cm und einen Barsch von 35 cm fangen.Alle Zander bissen direkt hinter der Sandbank in 5 bis 7m Wassertiefe und das zu meiner Überraschung auf die von mir sehr skeptisch gesehene Köderfarbe "Schweinchenrosa".

P.s Petri an alle Fänger
Mfg Stephan


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...erstmal Petri zum erfolgreichen Tag...
...warum skeptisch gegenüber rosa....
...rosa ist ne fluo-farbe und die sind immer gut in trübem Wasser...
...mußt mal Deine Köderbox unter Schwarzlicht halten und Du weißt was in Ostfriesland besser fängt als andere...

...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Steph75 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...erstmal Petri zum erfolgreichen Tag...
> ...warum skeptisch gegenüber rosa....
> ...rosa ist ne fluo-farbe und die sind immer gut in trübem Wasser...
> ...mußt mal Deine Köderbox unter Schwarzlicht halten und Du weißt was in Ostfriesland besser fängt als andere...
> ...


Hi Stefan.Du musst wissen,ich Angel ja kaum im Kanal,sondern in den Seen.Dort ist das Wasser um einiges klarer als im Kanal.Ich hab immer mal Schweinchenrosa ausprobiert,und hatte nie wirklich Erfolg damit.Warum das heute anscheinend grade die Topfarbe war,weiss ich auch nicht.Vorallem weil es doch sehr helles Wetter war.Ich hatte grade da wo ich heute war,eigentlich immer mehr Erfolg mit sehr gedeckten Farben.


----------



## dorschfisher (20. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ab welchem maß nehmt ihr eure barsche mit die 20-25cm langen las ich immer wieder rein
oder kann man diese kleinen auch mitnehmen und schon räuchern und so


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Und bitte wieder Ontopic (Fangmeldungen!!), damit ich nicht wieder seitenweise verschieben muss.
DANKE!!


----------



## Holger (20. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Steph
Erst Mal ein dickes Petri !!! Das ging ja noch ganz gut gestern....werde eventuell heut Abend noch mal rausfahren......
Wie ich dir ja bereits beim letzten Mal erzählte, is rosa wirklich ne top Farbe......genauso wie die Lunker City Saltshaker.........aber deine Skepsis nehme ich dir auch noch.
Momentan is mein Favorit aber der 11 cm Manns Shad.......vor allem in blau.weiß. Da habe ich meine letzten 10 Zander drauf gefangen. Jetzt ist der Shad aber so zerbissen, das ich ihn leider entsorgen musste. :q


----------



## Veit (20. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war heute mit Kumpel Henni an und auf der Saale unterwegs. 
Bei mir sah es leider auch heute nicht gut aus, da ich wieder nur von den Hechten geärgert wurde, die meine Köder zwar attackierten, aber nicht hängenblieben, dafür hatte aber Henni mehr Glück.
Er fing von Land aus einen 65er Hecht auf Kopyto-Shad.  




Vom Boot konnte er mit Salmo Perch-Wobbler einen schönen 70er Rapfen abgreifen.




Dickes Petri zu den beiden Räubern! #6
Beide Fische gingen nach dem Erinnerungsfoto zurück in ihr Element.


----------



## The Driver (20. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

soooo... hier die versprochenen bilder des zanders vom freitag! 11 Pfd. 85cm, Hammerbiss und Hammerdrill an leichtem gerät mit nem Rappi Glass Shad Rap in 7cm....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil zum Prachtzander


----------



## FischAndy1980 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zum schönen Zander !

Lass ihn dir schmecken.


----------



## BASS HUNTER (20. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

#6herzlichen glückwunsch zum schönen 85er Sander lucioperca!   Respect#6


----------



## BASS HUNTER (20. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

wie siehts eigentlich in deutschland aus mit Forellenbarsch ( Micropterus Salmonides)? werde in den nächsten tage meine grössten fänge hier reinstellen!  54cm  2,8kg  is mein gröster heuer gewesen! hab den film leider noch nicht entwickelt!  kommt in kürze bis dann   schöne grüsse BASS HUNTER


----------



## Jonas Müller (20. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Diesen Hecht konnte ich noch vor der Hechtschonzeit landen er ist bis jetzt mein Größter


----------



## paul188 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich bin heute auch wieder los gewesen.Einziger Biss war ein recht schlanker 55er Stachelritter. Ansonsten nur nasse Klamotten und kurzweiliger Kontakt mit einem anderen Stachelträger.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Holger (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ The Driver
Petri !!! Wirklich ein toller Zander.....Petri !!! #6

@ Paul
Auch dir ein Petri !!!! #6 Hängt da etwa ein Sea Shad aus dem Zandermaul.....oder täusch ich mich da ?


----------



## paul188 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ holger: da täuscht du dich nicht , das ist der Chartreuse Pepper. Geht zur Zeit recht gut.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung, davon sind auch ale OffTopic - Posts hier betroffen (manchmal denke da machen sich ei´nige nen Spass draus...
)))


> Gerade im Raubfischforum haben ja - nicht zu Unrecht - immer wieder verschiedene Member bemängelt, dass bei verschiedenene Fangmeldungsthreads - mit oder ohne Bilder - spätestens nach dem 5. Posting immer wieder die Diskussion um c+r (catch + release) oder c+c (catch + cook, (Copyright für diesen Begriff dürfte bei Member "Dart" liegen))) aufkommen und damit die Threads mehr oder weniger "zerschossen" werden.
> 
> Ganz schlimm war das ja im Thread "Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2006", weswegen ich das im im 2007er Thread (Klick hier) ja auch da schon so handhabe.
> 
> ...



*Hierher wird dann alles verschoben>>>*


----------



## fritte (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi leuts wollte mal wieder einen Fang melden, Es war ein Hecht in 72cm und mit guten 2,74kg er biss auf einen günstigen Roy Fishers Original Hunter 12,5cm im Hecht dekor.


----------



## Veit (22. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War gestern abend an der Saale und konnte einen Rapfen und einen Zander an den Haken locken. Mit etwas mehr als 50 cm beides keine Riesen, aber besser als nix. Der Zander ging auf Salmo Perch-Wobbler, der Rapfen auf Kopyto-Shad.


----------



## Jonny83 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Veit zum Fang!

Wie schon geschrieben besser als gar nichts!


----------



## Jaws (22. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Yes well,

absolut Petri!!! tolle fische! 

ah... ich wünscht ich .....


----------



## Perückenkünstler (22. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo,

@The Driver: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinen kapitalen Fängen in den letzten Tagen! :vik: Sehr schöner Bericht.

Vorgestern habe ich nun endlich zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr Erfolg mit der Gummifischangelei gehabt.|supergri Ein 60er Zander biß auf meinen irgendwie rumgezuppelten 11cm Kopyto in weiß mit schwarzem Rücken! Gestern Abend dann an der gleichen Stelle noch mal ein 40er Zander! Der Kleine von gestern abend durfte natürlich gleich wieder schwimmen gehen. Den anderen, die C&Rler mögen mir verzeihen, habe ich zu Hause gleich mal in der Pfanne gebadet. Die Fangzeit war bei beiden ziemlich genau 22.30 Uhr, Oberrhein Hauptkanal.
Am Samstag hatte ich an einer anderen Stelle tagsüber schon mal einen Biß, dachte aber, es  sei einer dieser beinahe Hänger an den Steinpackungen. Im Nachhinein war es eigentlich eine deutliche dreifache Attacke, deutlicher geht es wohl kaum am Gummi. Fühlte sich aber eben auch so an, als ob der Gummifisch zwischen den Steinen kratzt. Das nächste Mal haue ich auf jeden Fall an! Sonntag hatte ich dann für ein paar Sekunden einen Rapfen (denke ich) an der Angel, den ich aber wieder verloren habe. Vermutlich habe ich zu zaghaft angeschlagen. Man muß mit den Jighaken wohl um einiges stärker anhauen, als z.B mit den Wobblern?
Das sind zwar keine Rekordfänge, doch ich freue mich über meine ersten Erfolge bei der Gummifischangelei! Es hat viele Wochen und einige zig Angelstunden, inklusive schmerzhafter Köder/Materialverluste gedauert bis  ich endlich einmal ein Erfolgserlebnis haben durfte. 

Glückwunsch auch an Alle anderen Fänger!#6


----------



## dirkbo (22. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mensch Fritte,

da hast du ja wieder alles gegeben.
Petri zu deinem schönen Hecht ...

Nächste Woche ist der Onkel auch wieder am Start (Spätschicht)


----------



## Veit (22. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Angelfreund Hendrik und ich waren heute vormittag mit Boot auf einem See. Entgegen der Wettervorhersage gabs schönsten Sonnenschein und trotz zeitweise spiegelglatter Wasseroberfläche, hats recht gut gebissen. :m
Für Henni wars ein echter Erfolg, denn er konnte 4 Hechte überlisten. Hat er sich ja auch verdient, da er im Gegensatz zu mir faulem Sack, die ganze Zeit gerudert ist. #6 Ich hatte nicht ganz soviel Glück und vielleicht auch nicht immer das richtige Händchen bei der Köderwahl, ein Esox hatte dann aber immerhin doch Erbarmen mit mir. :g
Die Fische war zwischen 60 und 70 cm lang. Erfolgköder: 1x Salmo Perch-Wobbler 12 cm, 2x Salmo Perch 8 cm, 2x Jackson Lake Walker.
Ich hatte noch ne richtig heftige Attacke auf Kopyto-Shad, der Bursche blieb aber leider nicht hängen.


----------



## schrauber78 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@veit faue sägge müssen halt bestraft werden *lach*

btw. ihr seid in meinen augen echt mutig. mit ner gummijolle schleppen- hut ab. ich hätte da angst abzusaufen


----------



## dorschfisher (22. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ist das euer eigenes boot wenn ja warum kein motor
aber gute hechte
petri heil


----------



## dorschfisher (22. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Angelfreund Hendrik und ich waren heute vormittag mit Boot auf einem See. Entgegen der Wettervorhersage gabs schönsten Sonnenschein und trotz zeitweise spiegelglatter Wasseroberfläche, hats recht gut gebissen. :m
> Für Henni wars ein echter Erfolg, denn er konnte 4 Hechte überlisten. Hat er sich ja auch verdient, da er im Gegensatz zu mir faulem Sack, die ganze Zeit gerudert ist. #6 Ich hatte nicht ganz soviel Glück und vielleicht auch nicht immer das richtige Händchen bei der Köderwahl, ein Esox hatte dann aber immerhin doch Erbarmen mit mir. :g
> Die Fische war zwischen 60 und 70 cm lang. Erfolgköder: 1x Salmo Perch-Wobbler 12 cm, 2x Salmo Perch 8 cm, 2x Jackson Lake Walker.
> Ich hatte noch ne richtig heftige Attacke auf Kopyto-Shad, der Bursche blieb aber leider nicht hängen.


wie fängst du deine hechte immer |supergri
ich war in 3woche fast jeden 2ten tag am see und hab nur 3untermaßige hecht gefangen,du gehst morgens mal los und ziehst gleich 5 gute hechte


----------



## Holger (22. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ dorschfischer

Das is nicht immer Veit auf den Bildern.....wobei Hendrik & Veit auch als "Pike Brothers" durchgehen würden und man die mal verwechseln kann....:m

@ veit & Hendrik

Petri zu der 5er Esoxreihe !!! #6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> ich war in 3woche fast jeden 2ten tag am see und hab nur 3untermaßige hecht gefangen,du gehst morgens mal los und ziehst gleich 5 gute hechte


Entweder man kann´s, oder.......:q

(um bei meiner Aroganz zu bleiben:q:q)


----------



## jigga0 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hi,

ich komme gerade aus dem regen. ich habe meine gufis durch den regen geschmissen und den erwischt. 74,5cm lang und 3,23kg schwer. köder war ein weißer 7,5 cm langer lunker city salt shaker


----------



## J-son (22. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Prächtiger Zander, Petri Heil!

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...jigga...petri zum schönen Brückenzander....
...aber wie konntest Du die Brücke nicht ausblenden...
...der Tim wird das nicht gut finden|bla:...


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

euch allen pertri tolle fische...!


----------



## dorschfisher (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ich war heute für ne stunde am störkanal schwerin,konnte nur 3mittlere barsche fangen,die hatte ich auf so nem billigen spinner vom baumarkt gefangen das ist der in dem bilt unten rechtsattachment.php (JPEG-Grafik, 650x488 Pixel) - Skaliert (52%)


----------



## dorschfisher (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

sry das war dieser
das war deer unten rechts


----------



## Boddenmops (24. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin Moin !

Hier was für on-Topic:

Ein kleiner Ausflug mit meinem Neffen gestern an den Bodden brachte neben 4 weiteren dieses schöne, kampfstarke Tierchen. #6
Dazu gesellten sich fast 20 Barsche.

Alles mit Light-Tackle (Mini-Gufis und kleine Spinner).
Bis auf einen schwimmen alle wieder.

Dickes Petri an die Fänger und Nicht-Streiter der letzten Tage.


Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Shez (24. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dickes teil-Petri Heil!

Üch wüll  auch mal nen ZAAANNNDER "!!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Shez schrieb:


> Dickes teil-Petri Heil!
> 
> Üch wüll auch mal nen ZAAANNNDER "!!


 

Ähhhh, das auf dem Bild ist ein Hecht, kein Zander...:q


----------



## dorschfisher (24. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

loooool


----------



## fantazia (24. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> loooool


wer im glashaus sitzt sollte nich mit steinen werfen.


----------



## maesox (24. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Glaube wir müssen mal bei @dorschfisher ne Lehrstunde nehmen!!!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So und nu wieder alle mehr OnTopic hier im Thread.
Hab einiges an OffTopic wieder in bekannten Thread verschubst....


----------



## xxcruiserxx (24. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

so ich fahr heute abend bis sonntag an die müritz, bin geschpannt ob ich da den einen oder anderen hecht und vllt. en barsch überlisten kann.


----------



## Spezi22 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin Leutz.

Fangmeldung von der Biggetalsperre

Habe heute mal das gute Wetter ausgenutzt und bin mit dem Boot so gegen 17,00 Uhr los. Hatte mir eigendlich nicht viel von diesem Tag versprochen, weil es ja bis gestern Non Stop am Regnen war, war ich dann doch noch überrascht als ich dann in der Dumike ankamm und meinen Hotspot aufsuchte und das Echolot auf einmal fast ganz schwarz war vor Fisch. Ich nahm meine Dropshot Rute raus, ab damit ins Wasser und Zup Zup der erste. So ging es dann eine halbe Stunde lang und konnte am ende dann 16 Barsche zwischen 20 cm und 25 cm Überliesten. ( Siehe Bilder )

So gegen halb neun bin ich dann wieder Richtung Sondern zurück gerudert, natürlich noch mit meinen Schleppruten im Wasser. Kurz vor Sondern dann, sah ich einen anderen Angeler der mit seinem Boot direkt auf die Slipstelle zuhielt. Ich denk mir, ich will als erstes aus dem Wasser, weil es schon zimlich Dunkel war. Also legte ich mich richtig in die Ruder und ab ging die Post. Nach ca. 200 m dann an meiner rechten Flanke BUMM, Rute krumm. Angeschlagen und siehe da es kamm dann noch ein Hecht von 63 cm 2135 g aus dem Wasser.
Alles in allem ein super Angeltag, und ich hätte niemals damit gerechtnet, das es nach so einem Sauwetter das wir die letzten Wochen hatten so gut laufen würde.



Petri Heil


----------



## Promachos (25. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo!

Ich war gestern ganztägig mit Angelkumpel Michl an einem Privatsee.
Er konnte um 10 Uhr einen herrlichen 74er Zander auf Laube überlisten; ich konnte zumindest einen 55er Hecht zum Anbiss verführen. Dazu kamen noch zwei halbwegs stattliche Barsche.
Für einen knalligen Sonnentag kein schlechtes Ergebnis.
Auf Kunstköder ging - bis auf die Barsche - absolut nichts.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Veit (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So im Auftrag von Henni (alias Fehlbiss) stelle ich mal das Foto von seinem Megafang von heute vormittag rein.
*HECHT 1,13 m* 




Konnte dem großen Fang leider selbst nicht beiwohnen, den Fisch aber wenigstens später noch bestaunen.
Ganz, ganz großes Petri und Glückwunsch an meinen Kumpel!!! #6#6#6
Köder war ein Jackson Lake Walker-Wobbler!


----------



## pohlk (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dann pack ich auch noch mal was dazu.

War gestern mit einem Kumpel gegen Abend nochmal mit meinem Boot unterwegs. 
Trotz des starken Windes (der zum Glück aus westlichen Richtungen kam) war das Angeln ein voller Erfolg.

An der ersten Stelle angekommen und dem vielleicht 4 oder 5 Wurf. hatte ich auch sofort einen Biss auf meinen Spinner. Erst dachte ich an einen guten, aber nicht übermäßig großen Hecht. Doch als er mir mehrere male einige Meter Schnur von der Rolle zog, änderte ich schnell meine Meinung. Nachdem er nach einigen Minuten seine Flanke an der Oberfläche zeigte, war es dann Zeit für den Kescher. Rausgekommen sind 97 cm und ca 11 Pfund. :vik:Feiner Fisch und das nach 5 Minuten angeln...

Gut, die erste Stelle ist wohl abgeangelt. Motor an und weiter.
Danach war Micha dran, GuFi raus und wieder ein paar Minuten später war auch seine Rute krumm. Diesmal 68 cm, aber kampfstark.

Wieder das gleiche Spiel, Anker hoch, Motor an und die nächste Stelle. Nach ca 20 min. intensiven Angelns entschieden wir uns, wieder ein paar Meter weiterzufahren. Aber dann, ein riesen "Platscher" an der Wasseroberfläche. Wir gucken uns an und entschließen uns doch noch einige Minuten zu verweilen . Micha wechselt auf Blinker macht einige Würfe und zack, wieder ist die Rute krumm. Während des Drills denke ich, "Mönsch, der lässt sich aber Zeit.Das ist bestimmt auch ein großer". Und immer wieder zieht der äußerst kämpferische Fisch unters Boot, nimmt Schnur und taucht wieder ab. Mittlerweile denke ich an einen Hecht über 1 Meter. Der Fisch ist einfach stark, der Drill eine Augenweide. Der stellt sogar meinen Hecht in den Schatten!
Und nach einiger Zeit landet er doch im Kescher. Und dann das relativ große Staunen. Der ist ja gar nicht größer???

Gut, es liegt ein schöner 86er vor uns. Gut genährt und ca 8-9 Pfund, aber trotzdem kleiner! Ich staune noch eine ganze Weile über diesen kampfstarken Fisch....|bigeyes Aber egal, weiter gehts...

Wir liften freudestrahlend den Anker, fahren weiter, ich werfe aus und ja, so unglaublich es sich auch lesen mag, kaum klappe ich den Bügel um, ist die Rute auch schon krumm. Direkt vor's Maul geworfen, das hatte ich auch schon lange nicht mehr.
Nach kurzem Drill und einen schönen Hechtsprung liegt der vierte Hecht dieses Tages im Kescher. Ca. 65cm und den Spinner voll genommen. Mit bisschen Hilfe von Micha, dürfte er dann wieder in sein Element.

Dann war's das auch mit der Angelei, noch ca eine Stunde geangelt aber ohne weitere Erfolge. Reicht ja auch..:q


----------



## Mike85 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So ich war heute mit meinem Kollegen am Dortmunder Hafen. Bei mir 6 Barsche der größte mit 20cm und 4 Hechte...der Größte 43cm...bei Daniel war heute leider nicht viel...nur 2 Barsche aber dafür den größten mit 24cm..hat aber am leichten Gerät sehr viel Spass gemacht. Meine 10 Fische haben übrigens ALLE auf Squirrel gebissen....

Hier mal ein Paar bekloppte Bilder...hatten heute einfach nur Spass inne Backen :q

http://bildupload.sro.at/a/images/DSC00787.JPG

http://bildupload.sro.at/a/images/1-DSC00791.JPG

http://bildupload.sro.at/a/images/DSC00788.JPG

http://bildupload.sro.at/a/images/DSC00790.JPG


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute auch kurz raus, Wasserstand besser aber immer noch hoch und relativ trüb.
Kleinspinner und Kleinblinker mit der 12 - Gramm Skeletor (macht Laune!), Ergebnis mager, aber immerhin:
3 Barsche so um die 15 cm, 1 Döbel so um die 25cm.


----------



## Mike85 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Richtig!

Kleinzeug benutzen...Illex Squirrel, Lucky Craft Pointer kleine Blinker und Spinner laufen ganz gut...wie gesagt heute war der Squirrel der Abräumer schlechthin...

bei mir wars die ABU Fantasista Yabai mit ner Viento...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

wie groß war der jackson lake wobbler? toller hecht, jeder meterhecht, der nicht ausm bodden kommt, ist in deutschland was ganz besonderes, meiner meinung nach! über 1.10m, wow, klasse!!!!


----------



## minden (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Auch von mir leg ich was dazu,...Kollege von mir konnte bei dem gestrigen Testausflug eine nette Dame zum Tango überreden...

Mit 110 eine wirklich nette (deutsche) Dame;-)


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@minden: sehr wohl


----------



## xxcruiserxx (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

so war das wochenende am plauer see und an der müritz, in den beiden seen hat sich eig nichts getan, ich war das erste mal da. heute war ich dann nochmal an der plauer schleuse und konnte dann gott sei dank in 15 min, 2 hechte fangen, beide waren um die 40 cm -.-


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri allen Fängern.
Ich war am Wochenende auch mal wieder los.
Es war wie so oft bei mir, erst stark anfangen, dann stark nachlassen.
Am Freitagabend konnte ich schon relativ schnell den ersten Hecht fangen.
Und der hatte auch gleich 101 cm




Samstag morgen, war dann wieder eine Nullrunde.
Genauso abends habe ich trotz stundenlangen schleppen nichts gefangen.
Nur nachmittags um 14 Uhr hatte ich den einzigen Biss des Tages, und das war ein Hecht von 105 cm.




Sonntag dann wieder erst lange tote Hose.
Aber dann konnte dann noch wenigstens einen Hecht von 75 cm,




und einen von 66 cm fangen.




Jetzt habt Ihr aber erst mal 3 Wochen Ruhe vor mir:q
denn die nächsten beiden Wochenenden komme ich warscheinlich nicht zum angeln :c​


----------



## Holger (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Tommi

Auf die "Ruhe" können wir verzichten..... Immer weiter mit solch tollen Fischen !!!

Dickes Petri Heil zur wochenendlichen Exostrecke mit 2 Meterfischen...#6#6#6


----------



## minden (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@TOmmi,...du sahnst aber auch gut ab momentan,..petri!

Der hier is noch einer von heute:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



minden schrieb:


> @TOmmi,...du sahnst aber auch gut ab momentan,..petri!
> 
> Der hier is noch einer von heute:


Der sieht aber auch verdammt gut aus.....
Ein dickes Petri auch von mir...


----------



## BASS HUNTER (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hallo Leute war heute am See und hab mir 3 Forellenbarsche(micropterus salmonides)  zum essen gefangen!

der mittlere is 33cm die beiden anderen 34cm!  alle zwischen 500 - 680 gramm


----------



## minden (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Habe ihn nicht gemessen,..aber so gross war der auch nicht,..aber ein wirklich schöner und gut genährter Fisch allemal


----------



## maesox (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hier noch ein "Drop-Shot Schniepel" aus der gestrigen Mittags Hitze..

http://img182.*ih.us/img182/9618/img0815eu8.jpg


----------



## Daniel007 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo,
bin neu hier und hab auch schon einen Fang zu melden.
Den Zander hab ich im Rhein auf einen Kopyto 8 cm gefangen.
Der Zander war 90 cm groß :vik:und hatte 15 Pfund.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Daniel007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin neu hier und hab auch schon einen Fang zu melden.
> Den Zander hab ich im Rhein auf einen Kopyto 8 cm gefangen.
> Der Zander war 90 cm groß :vik:und hatte 15 Pfund.


Boahhh|bigeyes
Das nenne ich mal einen  Einstieg|welcome:

Was für ein Anblick.....

Ach ja, der Zander ist auch Klasse..|rolleyes


----------



## fish4fun (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Daniel007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin neu hier und hab auch schon einen Fang zu melden.
> Den Zander hab ich im Rhein auf einen Kopyto 8 cm gefangen.
> Der Zander war 90 cm groß :vik:und hatte 15 Pfund.


 

Na wenn das mal kein sauberer Einstand ist!#6#6#6

Herzlich wilkommen im Board.

Gruß


----------



## 48pfünder (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Sehr schöner Fisch. Von dem Mädel mal abgesehen |supergri

Wo warste denn am Rhein?


----------



## Daniel007 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Am Rhein bei Duisburg.
Das Mädel hat 161cm und 50kg.


----------



## AltBierAngler (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

öhh....


----------



## Steffen90 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@daniel007: petri zu deinem super fang!|rolleyes


ich war heute mal wieder drausen... 
3 hechtschniepel
und ein größerer hecht ist wieder mal kurz nach dem biss ausgestigegen:c das ist der dritte in zwei tagen:c:c
köder war ein 8er kopyto in weis/blau


----------



## Ghanja (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hier war es ein schöner Abend - neben drei Zandern schaute noch die Hechtmama mit 1,02 m vorbei. War gleich eine gute Feuertaufe für die Speedmaster ... |supergri


----------



## serge7 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Daniel007 schrieb:


> Am Rhein bei Duisburg.
> Das Mädel hat 161cm und 50kg.


 
Deswegen sieht der Zander auch so gewaltig daneben aus...Petri Heil!:m

Deine Schwester?


----------



## fantazia (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Hier war es ein schöner Abend - neben drei Zandern schaute noch die Hechtmama mit 1,02 m vorbei. War gleich eine gute Feuertaufe für die Speedmaster ... |supergri


petri zum schönen esox:m.mit welcher spinnmaster version und was für nem köder würde er denn überlistet?



allen anderen fängern auch ein dickes petri#h.


----------



## AltBierAngler (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Entweder Meterhechte ohne Ende, oder kleine Schniepel...das ist echt verrückt...Bei uns im Weiher wollen die gar nicht ans Band...

Dickes dickes Petri auch von mir an alle Fänger!!!!

gruß christian


----------



## Ghanja (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fantazia schrieb:


> petri zum schönen esox:m.mit welcher spinnmaster version und was für nem köder würde er denn überlistet?
> 
> 
> 
> allen anderen fängern auch ein dickes petri#h.


War die 330er mit WG bis 40 g (in Verbindung mit einem 4 Inch Kopyto).


----------



## davis (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger! Besonders an Daniel und Ghanja!#6

greetz


----------



## Hecht-Dompteur (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an Daniel 007!!! ist ja ein Wahnsinnszander! Allen Respekt meinerseits auch deshalb,weil Du mit Kopyto zugeschlagen hast. Da kommts auf die exakte Führung drauf an.


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nabend,

konnte heute um 21.30h bei ablaufender Tide noch diesen schönen 54er Weserzander verhaften. Leider sind die Fotos vor Ort alle wegen der Dunkelheit nix geworden.

Der Fisch ging in der Nähe vom Weserstadion an den Haken, Köder war ein 8cm Kopyto in Schwarz/Gelb.


----------



## Matze- (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

|wavey:hiho und petri allen fängern hier noch ebend zwei fotos 
eines von meinem urlaub was ich gerne nachreichen möchte der hecht hatte 80 cm und der von samstag mit 86 cm 
eine brasse habe ich auch noch am rücken erwischt 
sie entkam ohne größere blessuren
hier der aus dem urlaub 
http://img360.*ih.us/img360/7486/pict0263he8.jpg
und hier der von samstag beider auf 8er kopyto
http://img248.*ih.us/img248/6391/pict0335eu6.jpg


----------



## Veit (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger! #6

Ich war heute nachmittag los, gebissen hat es allerdings hauptsächlich kurz vorm Dunkelwerden. 3 Zander konnte ich landen, zwei davon Nachwuchsklasse und ein 65er. Noch eine ganze Reihe Fehlbisse, aber eben hauptsächlich abends. 








Vorher gabs "nur" einen 71er Rapfen.




Außerdem hatte ich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach einen Welskontakt. Nach zehn Sekunden kreischender Bremse schlitze leider der Haken aus und zurück blieb nur ein total verschleimtes Vorfach. Da dem ein deutlicher Biss vorausging, kann ich einen gehakten Karpfen ausschließen.


----------



## Gorcky (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Sauber Veit, sehr schöne Fische,wie immer!!!:m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Gorcky schrieb:


> Sauber Veit, sehr schöne Fische,wie immer!!!:m


 
Von mir auch ein dickes Petri an Veit, aber auch an *Matze* und die anderen Fänger......#6


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder der Saison bis jetzt:
Vom 1.07.07 Möhnesee Wamler Becken 15cm Slotti "S" Flusskönig 21gr Erie!





68cm 1,8kg auf 23cm Castaic Maräne beim Schleppen






Möhnesee 1.Mai Buster Jerk Perlmutt






Vereinssee 78cm 2,5kg auf Squirel Burt von musky Mania!





Rute:UBS
Rolle:Technium 4000FA
Schnur:20lb´s TufLine Grün

Ruteower Jerk
Rolle:Calcutta 201b
Schnur:12kg Stroft Grau

mfg Marvin


----------



## xxcruiserxx (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

moin

war gerade nochmal 1,5 stunden am wasser zum jerken, aber die hechte wollten sich leider nich so richtig ärgern lassen. außer einem biss is nichts passiert


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mla ne Frage kann man meine Bilder sehen die ich vorhin reingesetzt habe?

Mfg Marvin


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nö, leider nicht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Mla ne Frage kann man meine Bilder sehen die ich vorhin reingesetzt habe?
> 
> Mfg Marvin




Vorhin ja, jetzt nicht mehr?


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ja habe ich auch gesehen komisch oder?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> komisch^^ ist das jeweilige Datum deiner aktuellen Bilder:q



Rischtisch... Aber bevor wieder jemand erzählt das Datum der Digicam wäre falsch eingestellt habe ich geschwiegen und mir meinen Teil gedacht... #c


----------



## serge7 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nach etlichen Zandern bis max. 68 cm und einigen Hechten bis 65 cm in den letzten drei Monaten war der heutige Tag jetzt auch längenmäßig endlich mal so, daß ich das hier mal posten möchte:

Ich konnte heute auf einen Lunker City Shad neben 4 Zandern zwischen 50 und 62 cm meinen für dieses Jahr bis dato größten Hecht landen. Das Maßband zeigte 92 cm. Schöner Drill auch am eigentlich für Zander gedachten Geschirr...


----------



## Veit (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wieder schöne Fänge, die hier heute gemeldet wurden. Petri an die Erfolgreichen! :m

Boardi Ocrem und ich haben das Raubfischglück am vergangenen Nachmittag auch nochmal rausgefordert. Die Zander waren nicht so richtig bissig. Wir hatten zwar ein paar Fehlbisse von Stachelrittern, doch nur zwei nicht sonderlich große Exemplare blieben gegen abend bei mir hängen.




Hechtbisse hatten wir nur zwei, die hingen aber auch beide und zwei schöne Entenschnäbel (73 und 85 cm) traten zu Tage.








Außerdem gabs auch noch ein Bärschlein bei mir.
Alle unsere Fänge ereilte das selbe Schicksal...


----------



## Gorcky (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mensch Veit,sag mal musstest du dich überhaupt schon 1 mal in diesem Jahr in dem Thread "Raubfischschneidertage 2007"eintragen???
Respekt!!#6


----------



## jigga0 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

geil kai


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

An alles das Datum ist falsch ich bin 14 Jahre alt da steht 2001 dann wäre ich auf dem Bild ja nur 8 Jahre alt!Das sieht man ja wohl das ich auf dem Foto nicht 8 bin!Falls ihr es immer noch nicht glaubt geht mal auf www.angeln.de dann seht ihr es ja ich war mit einem von ange.Ussat auf der Möhne!

mfg Marvin


----------



## fantazia (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Wieder schöne Fänge, die hier heute gemeldet wurden. Petri an die Erfolgreichen! :m
> 
> Boardi Ocrem und ich haben das Raubfischglück am vergangenen Nachmittag auch nochmal rausgefordert. Die Zander waren nicht so richtig bissig. Wir hatten zwar ein paar Fehlbisse von Stachelrittern, doch nur zwei nicht sonderlich große Exemplare blieben gegen abend bei mir hängen.
> 
> ...


petri euch beiden#6.


----------



## Veit (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute mittag mal fix ne Stunde an der Saale und konnte diesen 60er Hecht mit meinem Kopyto-Shad aus der Siesta erwecken.


----------



## Waagemann (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Kann auch einen 60er melden auf 3er DAM Spinner!

http://img514.*ih.us/img514/6729/pict0082ic7.jpg

mfg waagemann


----------



## Peter K. (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit

warum hälst du den Hecht so stark fest an der Schwanzflosse? Angst, dass er wegschwimmt:-D


----------



## Steffen90 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri!
im moment scheint es echt gut zu laufen!
ich kann heute zwei schniepel melden... ca. 25 und 50cm.
und ca. 10-15 fehlbisse... von denen ich 5 sehen konnte!!! es waren alles hechte um die 60-70cm... wieso sie nicht hängen blieben ist mir ein rätsel...
alles auf einen schwaz- gelb-roten 8er kopyto.


----------



## Benny1982 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle.

Konnte gestern auch 2 Schniepel fangen waren beide nicht mal 50cm lang dafür waren die bisse um so spektakulärer.

Der erste packte sich meinen Wobbler direkt beim auftreffen auf dem wasser, und der zweite biss als der wobbler schon zur hälfte aus dem wasser raus ragte weil ich gerade dabei war neu auszuwerfen. Bin erschrocken wie ein kleines kind


----------



## Wallerschreck (30. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ist mir ja regelrecht peinlich mich hier mit meinem 46ger Hechtchen zu melden wenn ich die ganzen superfänge hier sehe


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (30. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Noch ein Nachtrag vom 12.08.2007 gefangen auf Buster Jerk!





Noch ein Bild von meinem Vereinssee auf dem Bilde ist ungefähr 1 viertel zu sehen links um die Ecke gehts noch weiter unser See geht um eine ecke herrum!





mfg Marvin


----------



## Dennert (30. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Marvin

In deinem Alter konnte ich von solchen Fischen nur träumen ;-)

Signatur paßt auch :m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Marvin...#6

Ist das der Ternscher See?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@marvin: schöner kompakter hecht, sieht dratig aus  schätze den auf 60cm, da du noch nicht sooo groß sein dürftest. klär mich mal auf, wie groß er war...


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (30. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Vielen Danke erstmal!
@ Bubbel2000,
yap 62cm und 1,8Kg und auf Buster Jerk,die Dinger sind geil!

@Tommi Engel,
Nein das ist nicht der Ternscher See,dass ist der Liningsee in Coesfeld ist nicht sehr beakannt gehört zu meinem Verein!

mfg Marvin und weiterhin Petri!


----------



## Wallerschreck (30. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Endlich auch mal wieder ein Fang ders verdient hat hier rein zu kommen.
War vorhin bei einem Kumpel um einen finsteren Plan fürs Wochenende zu schmieden und bin auf dem Rückweg noch schnell für eine halbe Stunde ans Wasser. Nach 10 Minuten dann tatsächlich ein deutlicher Biss auf den 8cm Kopytpo in Fluogelb/Schwarz. Sofort nach dem Anhieb deutliche Kopfstöße und starkes schütteln ich dachte also an Zander um die 60 cm. Erstaunlicherweise landete aber dann ein 40ger Barsch im Kescher der schon fast die Proportionen eines Karpfens hatte.


----------



## PaperBoy (31. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo DICKES Petri zu euren schönen fischen!Habe auch nen Fang zu melden von einem 71er Zander!Erster Zander meines lebens ...gibts auchn thread dazu "Mein erster Zander!!" Hier der Link

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108679


----------



## Steffen90 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri!!! schöne fische!

@wallerschreck: das mit dem karpfenförmigen barsch hatte ich gestern auch... allerdings hatte er nur 15-20cm... und der war RICHTIG dick!! gefangen auf inen 8er kopyto.


----------



## Holger (31. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

PETRI AN ALLE FÄNGER !!!! #6


Nach langer Ostfriesland-Abstinenz ist Boardie Stefan Witteborg mal wieder zu Gast im platten Land. Natürlich, um zu angeln......und zwar das ganze WE, wo ich mich natürlich anschließe. Den Start machten wir heute Abend von 17-30 bis 20-15 bei einer gemütlichen Zandertour vom Boot aus. Ein schöner Angelabend, wir fingen 5 Zander von knapp 55 – 65 cm. Einziges Ärgernis am heutigen Abend war die Tatsache, das ich einen starken Fisch, wohl mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Esox, nach kurzem Drill verlor. Dann holen wir uns den morgen eben....:vik:


----------



## Steph75 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Holger u.Stefan
Dickes Petri.Lief ja wieder mal ganz gut.


----------



## Zanderkiller112 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo zusammen, gestern für eine Stunde am Zündorfer Hafen bei Köln am Rhein gewesen.
Resultat 1 Zander um die 50 cm und 2 Barsche. 
Gefangen auf Gummifisch Grösse 6 cm.


#6


Gruß Olaf


----------



## Malte (1. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin Männers, da bin ich Heute Nachmittag mit dem Belly zur zweiten Ausfahrt überhaupt auf unseren Vereins-Kiesteich los, um meine neue Rute zu testen und da knallt mir doch tatsächlich ein schöner Hecht auf den weißen 8 cm Barschtwister.
Mit 82cm und knappen 4 Kilo mein größter Fisch bisher.


http://img111.*ih.us/img111/2320/angeln001yz7.jpg


----------



## moped (2. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Servus zusammen,

hab die letzten Tage nur einige kleinere Hechte und ein 50er Aitl landen können.......







.....aber heute hat es endlich mit dem richtigen Wahnsinnsfang geklappt....1,87m lang (hoch) und ca 150 Pfund schwer....




Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## schrauber78 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ausch! *hrhrhrhr*


----------



## Alex.k (2. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Sehr schöne Fänge


----------



## bacalo (2. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



moped schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> .....aber heute hat es endlich mit dem richtigen Wahnsinnsfang geklappt....1,87m lang (hoch) und ca 150 Pfund schwer....
> 
> ...


 

Petri Heil an alle Fänger.

Servus Jürgen, 
s´ Schonmaß hatte er .

War gestern Abend mal für ne gute Stunde am Main bei Wü.

Mit n´ 8 Kopyto konnte ich relativ schnell drei gute Schusshechte zwischen 50 u. 55 cm überzeugen.
Waren schlanke Burschen und dürfen an Gewicht noch zulegen.

Ach ja, ein vorwitziges Bärschlein, nicht länger als der Kopyto wollte auch mal aus seinem Element.

Allzeit Petri

Peter


----------



## Mike85 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute auch mal wieder raus...2 kleine Hechte und 3 Barsche...der hier war ein besonderer Stachelritter...


----------



## honeybee (2. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage

Gestern eine runde Nullnummer, ging es heute schon besser.
Zuerst legte Ingolf mit einem gierigen 38iger vor





Kurz darauf folgte ein ca. 25-30iger Zander, der gleich im Wasser abgehakt wurde.

Danach war tote Hose.

Neue Stelle, neues Glück......
Schlag auf Schlag haben wir die Barsche ans Boot geholt, leider alles nur bis max. 35cm. Dafür weit über 30 in einer Stunde

Als Beifang gab es noch 2 jugendliche Stachler


----------



## fritte (2. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ach leute, ich heule nur noch ins Kissen.
War heute mal wieder an der Ruhr, um mir ein wenig die Zeit zu vertreiben.
Haben erst ein paar Barsche geärgert. Ich hatte nen 2er Mepps mit Stahlvorfach, da ich vorher ein wenig mit meinen Wobblern gespielt hatte, da schoss ein mörder Hecht an meinem Mepps vorbei und packte voll zu. Ich konnte ihn schon sehen, bevor er zu schnappte, doch dann begann das ehlend.
Ich, Rute 2,4m 10-30wg kleine Shimano 2500er  mit 17er Fireline. Der Hecht zwischen 90 und 110cm packte sich den Köder und rannte los, ich die bremse ein wenig geöffnet, damit mir a die Rute nicht bricht und b die schnur nicht reißt. schöner harter langer Drill, bis das sau vieh kurz vorm landen noch mal gas gab und ab um einen kleinen baum, dort verharrte er kuz und gab richtig tempo, so das meine Schnur, die jetzt um den Baum war, sich aufscheuerte. Ich habe so wie es aussieht meinen Ersten Meter Hecht gefangen und noch vorm landen wieder verlohren.
Ich fühle mich so besch.... 
Da konnte der kleine 60er Schniepel das nicht mehr wet machen.
Womal ich den 2er mepps gerade erst einmal testen wollte, da ich mir den neu geholt hatte zum Barsche ärgern.
Kurze frage, kann es sein, das die von vielen geliebte Fireline der letzte dre.. ist? 
Habe sie neu, und würde sie am liebsten wieder in die versenkung hauen, meine olle dyneema war zwar nicht rund, hatte meiner meinung nach aber mehr stabilität gebracht, und mehr zug ausgehalten als die Fireline.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schade, passiert leider ab und an wenn man garnicht damit rechnet... #t



fritte schrieb:


> Kurze frage, kann es sein, das die von vielen geliebte Fireline der letzte dre.. ist?
> Habe sie neu, und würde sie am liebsten wieder in die versenkung hauen, meine olle dyneema war zwar nicht rund, hatte meiner meinung nach aber mehr stabilität gebracht, und mehr zug ausgehalten als die Fireline.



Ja!


Aber beim nächsten mal klappt es!

CU SS


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fritte schrieb:


> Kurze frage, kann es sein, das die von vielen geliebte Fireline der letzte dre.. ist?
> .


 
Ich habe mit der Fireline Crystal schon ein paar Meter rausgekriegt, aber das habe ich mit der Hausmarke von Angeldomäne auch....:q
Ich wollte die Fireline mal testen, aber besser als meine (billig) Dyneema von Angeldomäne ist sie eindeutig nicht....


----------



## grintz (2. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Erstmal Petri zu den schönen Barschen, Jana ! 

@ fritte: Ich fühle mit dir, hab auch mal nen schönen Hecht auf nen Spinner verloren ! Aber annähernd metrig ist natürlich noch ärgerlicher !:v
Zu der Schnur kann ich nur sagen, dass es dir wohl mit jeder Schnur passiert wäre ! Denn wenn die Schnur unter Belastung Reibung ausgesetzt wird, sei es durch Äste, Steine, oder auch Muschelbänke (sehr fatal) dann macht jede Geflochtene irgendwann die Mücke ! 
Hatte die Tage auch nen Barsch drauf, der mir dann direkt ins Gebüsch zog ! Hab ihn da zwar wieder rausbekommen (Schnur war auch ne Fireline) aber war auch knapp denk ich !#t

so long


----------



## serge7 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fritte schrieb:


> Kurze frage, kann es sein, das die von vielen geliebte Fireline der letzte dre.. ist?


 
So ist es! Ich lass seit einiger zeit die Finger davon...Schlechte Knotenfestigkeit, viel zu viel Abrieb.

Schade um den Fisch.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

gibt soooooooooo viele firelinediskussionen. wenn du die einzig wahre antwort haben willst, ohne bla bla bla: sie ist der letzte dreck, ende der durchsage


----------



## Hackersepp (2. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schade Fritte, ist ärgerlich, aber vllt. geht er dir nochmal an den Haken... Kopf Hoch!#6

Welche Fireline hast du ??? Die "Normale" oder die Chrystal???

Ich konnte gestern einen 65er Hecht auf Attractor fangen, nebenbei gabs nen dicken 35er Barsch auf Kopyto.
Heute ging mir ein Schied mit 57cm an den Haken, der einen wunderschönen  Drill in der Strömung ablieferte (mit schönen Sprüngen)   :m

Petri Heil!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (2. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mal ne Frage zu den illex wobblern,
fischt ihr die Suspender am Stahl oder Hardmono/Fluorocarbon??

mfg MArvin


----------



## Hansemann 28 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Waren bis gerade am Rhein mit Gufi unterwegs.
Zander wollten nicht so recht aber ich denke so ist auch OK :vik:
Grüße Heinz


----------



## fritte (2. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Die normale, denn die crystal habe ich gehört, von ein paar bekannten, die mit ihr gefischt haben, soll eine sehr starke abnutzung haben. Somit habe ich mich für die normale entschieden. Ich weiß aber eins, beim nächsten schnur wechsel kommt wieder die billige dyneema drauf. Damit kam ich irgendwie besser klar, zumindest was die stabilität betrifft.
Ansonsten, ich hoffe das ich nochmal die chance bekomme so einen schönen Fisch zu catchen und diesmal  an Land zu ziehen, ohne Schnurbruch.


----------



## paul188 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Von mir auch nochmal ein dickes Petri mein Freund.
Ich durfte diesem Spektakel live beiwohnen und den Fisch sicher an Land befördern. Dafür mußte ich zwar mit Klamotten bis an die Knie in`s Wasser, aber was macht man nicht alles für seinen Angelkumpel.:m
Habe auch noch 2 Bilder.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Hansemann 28 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ja,so ist das!
Für nen guten Fisch geht der Paule auch schon mal baden
Besten dank nochmal für die sportliche Einlage und nächste mal bin ich dran.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Hansemann 28 schrieb:


> Waren bis gerade am Rhein mit Gufi unterwegs.
> Zander wollten nicht so recht aber ich denke so ist auch OK :vik:
> Grüße Heinz


 
Boah geil....#6

Den würde ich zur Not auch anstatt eines Zanders nehmen...:q

Fettes Petri...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fritte schrieb:


> Die normale, denn die crystal habe ich gehört, von ein paar bekannten, die mit ihr gefischt haben, soll eine sehr starke abnutzung haben.


Frag mal den "Abnutzer", welche Rolle da am Werke war. Könnte Unterschiede geben :g


----------



## fritte (2. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Klar, hat es auch was mit der sensibilität der Bremse, denke mal das du dieses ansprechen möchtes, zu tun. Hatte ja auch nur die olle exage drauf. Ist ja auch nicht grad die Kunstrolle. Aber bis jetzt hatte ich keine Probleme mit ihr, und klar ist auch, das man nie davor gefeit ist mal einen schnurbruch zu erleiden. Aber fakt ist, gerade bei hängern usw. hatte ich bis dato immer meine köder retten können, jetzt mit der fireline, habe ich schon einiges liegen lassen


----------



## Veit (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Boardi Sandro25 und ich waren gestern nachmittag an der Saale unterwegs. Für mich wars ehrlichgesagt eher ein Debakel als ein Erfolg. Zwar konnte ich einen gut 50er Hecht mit Kopyto-Shad aus den Fluten ziehen, im Gegensatz zu dessen Größe war meine Hängerabrissquote aber leider rekordverdächtig. Sage und schreibe sechs Gummifische |bigeyes hat der Gewässergrund geschluckt. Sowas hab ich an meinen Hausgewässer echt noch nicht erlebt... :v




Ansonsten hatte ich bloß noch einen Fehlbiss auf Kopyto, bei dem der Schwanzteller gekappt wurde.
Bei Sandro sah es leider nicht besser aus. Ein ca. 25er Barsch ging auf seinen Salmo Hornet-Wobbler und einen Aussteiger hatte er noch, aber auch bei ihm stand bedauerlicherweise ein Wobblerverlust zu Buche.
Doch was macht ein echter Angler nach so eine Pleite? - Er geht nach dem Abendessen nochmal los. :q
Und nun konnte man zumindest für einen Abend mal wieder den Eindruck gewinnen, die Saale sei voller Zander. 
Der erste Stachelritter schnappte bereits beim zweiten Wurf zu, leider aber so zaghaft und ufernah, dass ich ihn zunächst für Kraut hielt und den Anhieb verpatzte. Ein kurzer Schüttler an der Oberfläche, dann war der ca. 50er wieder frei. Aber der nächste Biss ließ nicht lange auf sich warten, doch diesmal wurde bloß der Schwanz des Gummifischs abgebissen. Nach zwei weiteren Anstubsern, hing dann endlich mal ein rund 50 cm langer Zander.




Dummerweise standen nicht nur Zander am Saalegrund, sondern auch ein Kabel, ein Rad, ein großer Ast und sogar ein Spielzeugauto. All diese Utensilien konnte ich erfolgreich landen *g*, dadurch war die Stelle dann aber leider auch so beunruhigt, dass nix mehr ging.
Also Platzwechsel und nach fünf Würfen machte es wieder zapp und ein Jungzanderchen von 30 cm musste wohl oder übel kurz an Land.
Danach wechselte ich nochmal die Stelle und diesmal schnappte beim zweiten Wurf nochmal ein ca. 50er zu.




Alle Zander gingen auf Kopyto-Shad und durften natürlich am Leben bleiben. Und mein Ködersortiment wurde glücklicherweise auch nicht weiter reduziert. Wenngleich die Größe der Stachelritter nicht gerade grandios war, so hat dieser Abend doch Hoffnung für die kommenden Wochen gemacht, denn so richtig gut haben die Saalezander ja letztes Jahr auch erst im Herbst und Winter gebissen.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Veit!
Welche größe fischt du den bei den Kopytos und mit Erie oder Rund?Gewicht?

mfg Marvin


----------



## alex-zander (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ hansemann 28 und Paul188 

Dickes Petri zum Rheinwaller !
Lasst doch mal ein paar Infos rüberwachsen, z.B.
Gewicht oder Länge, Köder, Gerätezusammenstellung,  Tageszeit, Stellentyp (Buhnenfeld, Hafen etc.) und in welcher Region am Rhein.
Interessiert doh neben mir noch eine Haufen andere erfolgloser Rheinwallerspinnfischer

Tight-lines
Alex-zander


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...hier noch ein paar Fische vom Wochenende...
...der Hecht hatte 94zig und die Zander waren im Bereich von 40zig bis 55zig...leider keine schönen Photos...


----------



## Veit (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein Petri an alle anderen Erfolgreichen Angler möchte ich auch mal noch loswerden!

@ Spinn&Jerk: Unterschiedlich, mal Classics in 8 cm, mal River in 12 cm. Dazu meist Rundköpfe in 10 - 20 g.


----------



## serge7 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Stefan

Petri Heil, mein Lieber! Holger hatte mich ja schon informiert...Der Hecht musste natürlich wieder 2 cm größer sein als meiner letztens...#6:m


----------



## Hansemann 28 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



alex-zander schrieb:


> @ hansemann 28 und Paul188
> 
> Dickes Petri zum Rheinwaller !
> Lasst doch mal ein paar Infos rüberwachsen, z.B.
> ...


Der Biss kam gegen neun auf einen 11er Kopyto an meiner ganz normalen Spinnrute mit 65g und 0,12 geflochtene von Penn.
Gemessen haben wir nicht aber ich schätze ca 1,5m und über 40pfd. schwer.
Bis zur Landung hat es auch 20 min gedauert und ohne den sportlichen Einsatz von meinem Kumpel Paul bestimmt auch noch etwas länger#6
Fahren gleich nochmal los vieleicht geht ja noch was!
Gruß Heinz 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Bubbel2000 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

man hört immer mehr von welsfängen, von überall....das find ich guuuut  dickes petri.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri @alle 
so ich war auch mal am wasser auf raubfische unter weg


----------



## Steph75 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Stefanwitteborg.
Petri.Schöner Esox.Diesmal garnicht auf Schweinchenrosa??
Mfg Stephan


----------



## Holger (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Stefan

Ja, war doch ein erfolgreiches Wochenende. Sollten wir mal wiederholen. Am Besten bald. |supergri

@ Serge aka Kai

Bei manchen is alles 2 cm länger....|rolleyes

@ Steph

Wer angelt denn mit Schweinchenrosa....:m Eeen Heekt mach am leevsten gröön....|rolleyes


Nicht nur Stefan fing am WE.....














Das unterste Bild is nach dem Motto "Augen zu und durch".... :m


----------



## Alex.k (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Holger schöne Fänge, an solche Bilder erinnert man sich später.

Gruß Alex


----------



## dorschfisher (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Boardi Sandro25 und ich waren gestern nachmittag an der Saale unterwegs. Für mich wars ehrlichgesagt eher ein Debakel als ein Erfolg. Zwar konnte ich einen gut 50er Hecht mit Kopyto-Shad aus den Fluten ziehen, im Gegensatz zu dessen Größe war meine Hängerabrissquote aber leider rekordverdächtig. Sage und schreibe sechs Gummifische |bigeyes hat der Gewässergrund geschluckt. Sowas hab ich an meinen Hausgewässer echt noch nicht erlebt... :v
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich wollte dich mal fragen mit welchen gummmifischen du angels und so aber das hattest du ja schon geantwortet,aber ich wollte fragen welche farben du so bevorzugst????


----------



## IngoSuntken (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Leute! 

Kurz und schmerzlos: Nach den letzten Malen mit wenig Zeit, bei denen ich zwei 62er und einige 40er bis 55er fing, gab es heute einen 76er und zwei Mitt-Fuffziger. Von 16Uhr bis 17Uhr gab es mehrere Bisse, von 17Uhr bis 18Uhr dann nichts mehr. Zwei Stunden reichten mir auch, denn sie Sonne blendete arg und ich hasse Sonnenbrillen! :g Also ab nach Hause....!

Zum Bild: Selbstauslöser, leider ist der Zander nicht ganz drauf!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Holger (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöner Zander, Ingo. Petri !#6
Die Großen scheinen bis auf 1-2 Ausnahmen dieses Jahr für dich reserviert zu sein. |rolleyes |supergri


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@serge9: Wollte Ihn ja eigentlich vom Boot fangen, aber da hatte Holger ja nur nen schönen Esox am Band...leider nur kurz:g...aber vom Ufer war es auch ein netter Drill!

@holger: Stimmt Du hast auch Fische gefangen...in 2 Wochen greifen wir wieder an...und im Oktober dann ne ganze Woche...da geht was|bla:

@steph75: Ne diesmal war Rosa nicht der Hit...aber zum Glück gibt es ja noch andere fängige Farben:q...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> Schöner Zander, Ingo. Petri !#6
> Die Großen scheinen bis auf 1-2 Ausnahmen dieses Jahr für dich reserviert zu sein. |rolleyes |supergri



da scheint es einer eben drauf zu haben #6


----------



## serge7 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> @serge9: Wollte Ihn ja eigentlich vom Boot fangen, aber da hatte Holger ja nur nen schönen Esox am Band...leider nur kurz:g...aber vom Ufer war es auch ein netter Drill!
> 
> @holger: Stimmt Du hast auch Fische gefangen...in 2 Wochen greifen wir wieder an...und im Oktober dann ne ganze Woche...da geht was|bla:


 
Wenn schon...dann serge7(!)...:q

Im Oktober bin ich dann auch mit von der Partie, hab da nämlich auch zufällig ne Woche Urlaub.:m

Morgen Abend greifen Holger und ich auch nochmal an.....


----------



## Hansemann 28 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Erstmal Petri zu eueren Fängen!
Gestern sind wir nochmal los."Etwas Hochwasser und viel Mist im Wasser".
War nicht gerade ideal zum Zocken :v,
konnte aber gegen halb neun dann doch noch einen 62er verhaften
Gruß Heinz


----------



## Veit (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> ich wollte dich mal fragen mit welchen gummmifischen du angels und so aber das hattest du ja schon geantwortet,aber ich wollte fragen welche farben du so bevorzugst????


Gelbtöne gehen im Moment am besten.

Kurze Stippvisite an der Saale gerade eben. Brrrr, das war ja schon Spätherbstwetter. |scardie:
Der Hechten sagt es aber zu. Ein ca. 55er ging auf Big Hammer-Shad. Naja, Größe ausbaufähig aber besser als nix für 1 h angeln.





Einen deutlich größeren Hecht verlor ich gestern leider durch Schnurbruch. #q


----------



## jumon42 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo

auf meinem Urlaubstörn mit dem Boot in Holland habe ich auch ein wenig geangelt und ein paar Fische gefangen. Ein Bericht steht auf meiner Homepage.

Hier der direkte Link zum Bericht.
http://www.derangelprofi.de/img07/_angl_toern_2007.htm

Ich hoffe ihr habt ein wenig Spass beim Lesen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



jumon42 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr habt ein wenig Spass beim Lesen.


 

Habe ich schon gehabt.....
Klasse Bericht#6


----------



## hekikneki (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gestern an der Mosel mit Köfi! 74 cm und 8 Pfund


----------



## IngoSuntken (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Holger und Bubbel: Danke!!! 

Auch an Stefan herzliche Glückwünsche zu seinem schönen Ostfriesland-PB, oder??? 

Heute gab ich mir von der Arbeit aus noch ne Stunde von 16 bis 17Uhr und es gab 3 Zander bis 56cm. Einige abgebissene Gufi-Schwänze und versemmelte Bisse kamen hinzu. Der stürmische Wind machte das Angeln zu keinem Spass, denn bei Schnurbögen mit einer Ausdehnung von 5 bis 10m kann man Bisse kaum noch erkennen! Schade, war mehr drin heute!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## zander55 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger, schöne Fische!

Konnte am vergangenen Sonntag am Rhein einen super Zander von 96 cm verhaften. Köder  war ein 12er Kopyto River in Perlblau. Der Drill war wenig spektakulär, der Fisch stand hart am Grund und währte sich mit einigen kräftigen Kopfstößen, aber nach kurzer Zeit konnte ich ihn vom Grund lösen und nach geschätzten 2 Minuten mit der Hand landen.


----------



## AltBierAngler (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Alter schwede das nenn ich mal nen richtig geil fetten riesen zander!!!!!!
super dickes petri, der sieht ja eher aus wie 1m 20

gruß chris


----------



## AltBierAngler (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@zander55:
kann man in Krefeld am rhein mit dem normalen rheinschein angeln?? Ich komme nämlich da aus der nähe aus Kerken und das wäre mal ne Option zur Maas.


----------



## J-son (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



zander55 schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger, schöne Fische!
> 
> Konnte am vergangenen Sonntag am Rhein einen super Zander von 96 cm verhaften. Köder  war ein 12er Kopyto River in Perlblau. Der Drill war wenig spektakulär, der Fisch stand hart am Grund und währte sich mit einigen kräftigen Kopfstößen, aber nach kurzer Zeit konnte ich ihn vom Grund lösen und nach geschätzten 2 Minuten mit der Hand landen.



GOILES TEIL!! Petri Heil!

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## bennie (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

geiler Zander, weiter so!


----------



## serge7 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@zander55

Toller Fisch! Weiterhin Petri Heil!#6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Geiler Zander, dickes Petri....


----------



## Holger (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



zander55 schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger, schöne Fische!
> 
> Konnte am vergangenen Sonntag am Rhein einen super Zander von 96 cm verhaften. Köder war ein 12er Kopyto River in Perlblau. Der Drill war wenig spektakulär, der Fisch stand hart am Grund und währte sich mit einigen kräftigen Kopfstößen, aber nach kurzer Zeit konnte ich ihn vom Grund lösen und nach geschätzten 2 Minuten mit der Hand landen.


 

Mensch Dominik, was für ne Zandergranate !!! Da kann man dich echt nur beglückwünschen......dickes Petri aus Ostfriesland ! #6

Toll finde ich auch deine Grundehrlichkeit....manch einer hätte mit dem Fisch von einem harten, nahezu halbstündigen Drill berichtet, du bleibst ehrlich und auf dem Boden. Prima...#6#6#6

Denn solche Kämpfer sind unsere Zander auch in der Regel nicht. Wenn ich da manchen "Drillbericht" von anderen lese, könnt man anderes denken.....|rolleyes


----------



## Fehlbiss (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hammer Zander petri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



bei mir zur zeit nur fehlbisse+döbel#q


----------



## jumon42 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mit 10cm weniger wäre ich schon glücklich.
Ein Traumfisch|bigeyes


----------



## Veit (5. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ zander55: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser Granate! Einfach genial!#6
Hatte vorhin auch einen, leider gut kleiner 60 cm als deiner.|rolleyes


----------



## Matze- (5. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ zander55 sehr schöner fisch und excellent präsentiert
ich hoffe dass ich auhc mal so ein brocken den fluten entreißen kann!
petri auch allen anderen schöne fische habt ihr da 
ich will auch wieder 
vllt klappts dieses We#c


----------



## Promachos (5. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri allen Fängern der letzten Tage, v.a. an Zander55 (vielleicht nennst Du Dich ja in Zukunft Zander96|rolleyes)

Ich konnte gestern in der Abenddämmerung innerhalb einer guten Stunde einen kleinen Hecht (mit 55cm) und einen untermaßigen Zander (mit 45cm) fangen, beide auf einen 12er Kopyto Classic in schwarz/weiß.
Zum Schluss hatte ich noch einen kräftigen Biss;  der Fisch, ein Zander, nahm den Gufi beim Absinken, allerdings von unten, wie die Bissspuren an Kopf und Bauch zeigten. Ich hatte ihn nach dem Anhieb ganz kurz dran, aber der Haken konnte bei dieser Attacke von unten nicht greifen.

Nach meinem Eindruck (und den Berichten der letzten Tage) scheinen die Zander zu merken, dass der Herbst vor der Tür steht, und sie sich langsam mal um ihren Winterspeck kümmern müssen. Allerdings geht bei uns zur Zeit nur in der Dämmerung bzw. nachts etwas.

Gruß & Petri
Promachos


----------



## Schuschek (5. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Zander55 fettes Petri, ist ja ein absolut geiler Fisch!!!#r


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@zander55: Wirklich ein Traumfisch...dickes Petri!

@ingo: Jep ostfriesischer PB! Nur das es kein schöneres Bild gegeben hat ärgert mich ein wenig...und das mit dem Selbstauslöser klappt bei mir nicht so gut wie bei Dir...dir auch ein dickes Petri zu den Fischen...bin mal gespannt was im Oktober abgeht...


----------



## Waagemann (5. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri zum Riesenzander...geiles Ding#6#6#6!

mfg waagemann


----------



## Mehrweg (5. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein riesen Petri an alle Fänger!
Ich habe Heute um 16 Uhr ein 55 er  Weser Zander verhaftet
auf rote Twister.#h


----------



## zander55 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@AltBierAngler
Kannst den Rhein bei Krefeld mit dem normalen NRW Rheinschein befischen, nur für die Nebengewässer braust du extra Scheine.


----------



## paul188 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein ganz dickes Petri an Zander55!! Was für ein Prachtexemplar!!!


----------



## AltBierAngler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@zander55: Danke für die Infos, ich denke mal man sieht sich demnächst vll. am Wasser

gruß christian


----------



## fantazia (6. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war heute mal wieder für nen stündchen los.nachdem mir gestern morgen und abend 2 hechte durch ausschlitzen verloren gingen konnte ich diesmal endlich wieder nen hecht landen.die grösse lässt zwar zu wünschen übrig aber besser als schneider.

http://img401.*ih.us/img401/7779/imgp0398oz3.jpg


----------



## AltBierAngler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hatte grad auch einen in der größe 57cm und mein kumpel packt sich meine rute während ich den abschlag und fängt den zwilling!!!!...grrr, aber egal gibt n super essen nachträglich zur hochzeit meines besten freundes....petri allen anderen!

P.S.: war mein erster brauchbarer hecht seit juli letzen jahres

gruß christian


----------



## Veit (7. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wollte noch schnell diesen 72er Silberbarren aus der Saale vermelden. Überraschend schnappte er sich an einer strömungsarmen Stelle meinen Kopyto-Shad. 




Zander wollten leider nicht und an den Vortagen gingen mir leider auch bloß ein paar untermaßige Stachelritter an den Haken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Alle Offtopic Beiträg findet Ihr hier, gelöscht wurde nix:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99866


----------



## Dorschi (7. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ohne große Worte mal wieder! Nachreichung vom letzten WE.
Rapfen mit 76!


----------



## Wallerschreck (7. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu den schicken Rapfen

@Veit
war dein Rapfen an den Flossen mit Fischegeln befallen oder hat er sich nur verletzt? Hatte das bei vielen Rhein- Rapfen dass die Flossenansätze mit so stark Fischegeln befallen waren, dass der Fisch am dauerbluten war.


----------



## surfer93 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

so... heute am Nord-Ostsee-Kanal gewesen und beim Zanderangeln einen schönen Barsch von 38 Zentimetern bekommen..

Bilder gibts hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1751059#post1751059


----------



## Kaljan (7. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ich war heute auch mal los . 
mein zielfisch war barsch . 
anfangs habe ich mit nem kevlervorfach und kleinen x-line wobblern gefischt , aber es lief gar nicht . 
später bin ich auf einen gelb roten kopyto umgestiegen . 
Da ich das gewässer nicht so gut kenne, hatte ich auch  keine hintergedanken bzgl. der gefahr von hechtattacken . 
ABer dann passierte es und es schnappte sich ein hecht mein gufi , anfangs dachte ich das wäre ein hänger, aber dann zappelte es am anderen ende ---> dann ausgespuckt. 
er hatte ich 3 mal ausgespuckt und dann ging mein gufi flötten, weil das kevlarvorfach durch war . 
Stahlvorfach rausgekrammt und denn gleich kopyto dran gemacht . 
Biss----> wieder ausgespuckt 
2.Biss ---> wieder ausgespuckt|gr: #d#q
Dann habe ich mir ein stahlvorfach mit dem drilling rausgeholt und den paar mal umgewickelt und in den gufi reingesteckt. 
So, jetzt konnte die jagd weiter gehen . 
aber er meldete sich nicht wieder. 
Doch dann biss und er hat sich schön gehakt und ich konnte ihn in meinen kescher befördern. 
Bei messen ergab er 63cm und er wog ca. 3-4 pfund. 

mfg kaljan


----------



## Carp77 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Wollte noch schnell diesen 72er Silberbarren aus der Saale vermelden. Überraschend schnappte er sich an einer strömungsarmen Stelle meinen Kopyto-Shad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist schon wirklich beindruckend was du so alles rausziehst,respekt.


----------



## serge7 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger der letzten Woche.#6

Ich war heute auch mal wieder vom Ufer aus los, heraus kamen dann auch einige Zander. Den besten mit knappen 70 cm möchte ich Euch hier gerne präsentieren. Er biss auf einen Shad von Lunker City.


----------



## Veit (8. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Eigentlich hatte ich mich heute schon auf nen angelfreien Tag mit meiner Freundin eingestellt, da die aber heute vormittag zu nem Lehrgang musste habe, durfte ich dann doch mal für knappe 2 h an einen See bei ihr in der Nähe. #:
Viel Hoffnungen hab ich mir nicht gemacht, da ich an diesem ziemlich großen und klaren Gewässer zuvor noch nie geangelt hatte, aber es gelang mir, mich trotz der knapp bemessenen Zeit auf die Bedingungen einzustellen. So kam neben einem ausgeschlitzten Schniepelhecht, auch dieser schön gefärbte 75er heraus. Köder: Illex Arnaud-Wobbler.


----------



## Steph75 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Serge7 und Veit.
Petri, schöne Fische.


----------



## Zalt1990 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dieses Jahr nur pech die Hechte werden immer kleiner erst 82cm, 72c, 35cm, 30cm :-D


----------



## Steffen90 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri schöne fische!! 
leider kann ich im moment von sowas nur träumen..... heute konnte ich wieder einen hechtschniepel von villeicht 35cm landen.... das ist echt zum heulen....


----------



## fantazia (9. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war heute mal wieder für nen stündchen los um meine neue speedmaster zu testen.viel geht zur zeit noch nich.konnte aber doch  nen kleinen hecht zum anbiss überreden.


http://img112.*ih.us/img112/9707/imgp0408yc3.jpg


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (9. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War gestern und heute morgen ebenfalls mit der Spinnrute los, ergebnis 1 Waller (82cm), 2 Zander (55cm, 35cm) und ein Hechtlein (40cm), leider hat meine Digicam in der Dunkelheit versagt, was mich insb. wg. des Wallers aergert:c:c:c


----------



## xxcruiserxx (9. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

moin, 
ich wra heute nochma für 2 stunden am segebergersee, leider war nichv iel los und ich konnte nur auf meinen neuen lucky kraft live pointer einen hecht von vllt. 50 cm fangen


----------



## freestyler84 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hier meine bisherigen Erfolgserlebnisse aus diesem Jahr:
120cm Wels gefangen auf Rotauge um 12:00 Uhr Mittags
 70cm Hecht gefangen mit Profiblinker Blinker
102ch Hecht gefangen mit Profiblinker Blinker


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heiööööööl


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri allen Fängern.
Ich war am Wochenende auch mal wieder los.:q

Aal 60cm





Hecht 58 cm





Hecht 98 cm





Hecht 71 cm


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Weiter gings mit einem 84er




einem 104 cm Hecht




und einem 75er


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

alter schwede!!!!
6 hechte bis 1,04 meeter!

dickes petri!!!!!!!!!!

der aal is auch nit schlecht!


----------



## NorbertF (9. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ausnahmsweise melde ich mich heute auch mal wieder, da ich einen unglaublichen Angelnachmittag hatte: 5 Hechte und 2 Zander konnte ich landen, der grösste war zwar nur gute 80cm (geschätzt) aber es hat wahnsinnigen Spass gemacht. 2 Fotos hab ich auch (auf meiner homepage), mehr leider nicht...one man show in Wathose ist schwer 
Alle Fische bissen auf fliederfarbenen Attractor und wurden schonend zurückgesetzt.


----------



## fantazia (9. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Weiter gings mit einem 84er
> 
> einem 104 cm Hecht
> 
> und einem 75er


du räumst aber auch immer ab.petri#h.von sonem gewässer kann ich leider nur träumen.in meinem gewässer kann man sich freuen wenn man nen 70er oder 80er fängt.hab in mehr als 13 jahren gerade mal einen hecht über nem meter gefangen.
naja irgendwann schlägt auch nochmal meine stunde........vielleicht ja schon morgen|supergri.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fantazia schrieb:


> du räumst aber auch immer ab.petri#h.von sonem gewässer kann ich leider nur träumen..


 
Danke , aber das Gewässer alleine macht nicht alles aus...:q
Frag mal die anderen Angler, die da Angeln...|rolleyes
(soll jetzt aber nicht grosskotzig wirken.....#d)


----------



## Zalt1990 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Der erste dieses Jahr 



Nummer zwei



Nummer drei



Nummer vier



So wie gesagt werden immer kleiner bis jetzt^^!!!


----------



## Zalt1990 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Auf einem Bild steht 2006 drauf aber nur weil meine Digitalcamera ein wenig spinnt wollte hier keine irtümer aufkommen lassen.


----------



## fantazia (9. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Danke , aber das Gewässer alleine macht nicht alles aus...:q
> Frag mal die anderen Angler, die da Angeln...|rolleyes
> (soll jetzt aber nicht grosskotzig wirken.....#d)


da haste natürlich recht.aber ich denke in nem gewässer mit sonem guten bestand an ü100 fischen is die wahrscheinlichkeit doch wesentlich grösser als in meinem gewässer mal einen davon zu fangen.vorrausgesetzt man kennt das gewässer gut.in meinem gewässer sind trotz meiner doch recht guten seekenntnisse sone fische die absolute ausnahme.für mich sind 70er 80er schon "gross"|supergri.konnte dies jahr erst 2 über 70 und einen über 80 fangen.naja der herbst kommt ja erst noch.und so oft wie ich angel klappt das irgendwann sicher nochmal mit dem 2. meter.


----------



## Veit (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger vor allem Tommi zum nächsten Meterhecht!

Und nun Vorhang auf für die kleine Saalerapfen-Show von Sandro25 und mir. Leider gabs etliche Aussteiger und Fehlbisse, zwischenzeitlich hatte ich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach sogar einen starken Wels am Haken, aber 5 schöne Silberbarren um die 70 cm konnten wird trotzdem noch sicher landen.
Köder: 1x Kopyto-Shad, 1x Wedge Tail, 3x Popper
Die mit Abstand meisten Attacken gabs allerdings auf Popper an der Oberfläche.




















Abends besuchte ich dann nochmal einen anderen Kumpel beim Aalangeln und nutzte die Gelegenheit um auch nochmal ein paar Würfe mit der Spinnrute zu machen. Dabei kam ein 65er Hecht auf Kopyto heraus.


----------



## Tisie (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Veit, sehr schöne Rapfen! #6

Wie führst Du den Skitter Pop? Normal in Rucken und "ploppend"? Schnell oder langsam?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## paul188 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an Tommi und Veit, schöne Hechte und Rapfen. Petri auch an NorbertF zum "Black Zander".
Ich bin am Wochende auch am Rhein gewesen, doch außer 3 Zander Nemos und einigen Barschen blieb nichts hängen.
Kann nur besser werden!


----------



## Veit (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Tisie: Hab ihn ruckartig und relativ schnell geführt.


----------



## Ocrem (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Siehste, war doch ne gute Idee sich nen Popper zu kaufen 

Petri an euch beide!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Veit zu den Rapfen.Ich habe solche Rapfen noch nie aus der Nähe gesehen,geschweige dann gefangen....
Ich glaube,ich muss Dich doch mal besuchen.....|rolleyes


----------



## fantazia (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war heute mal wieder los.konnte einen hecht landen.

http://img524.*ih.us/img524/1954/imgp0414st0.jpg


----------



## moped (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> uf einem Bild steht 2006 drauf aber nur weil meine Digitalcamera ein wenig spinnt wollte hier keine irtümer aufkommen lassen.


 
:qKeine Bange,
ich glaub man sieht auch auf dem Foto, daß es nicht am 16. Januar aufgenommen wurde!:q

Ansonsten Petri an alle Fänger, bei mir gibt es nur Hechtlein zwischen 50 und 65 cm zu vermelden, dafür aber momentan recht regelmäßig, ist ja auch was!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Veit,
sind das die Skitter Popper von rapala?

mfg marvin


----------



## Alex.k (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Sehr schöne Fänge, sehr gute Berichte, macht Spass zulesen.


----------



## Schuschek (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an die Fänger! 
Hatte Heute nen 85er Hecht, 41er Barsch und noch einiges. Aber besser im Link nachzulesen! 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1754579&postcount=6636


----------



## Rocky Coast (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo, 
dickes Petri an Schuschek, Norbert F, Tommi-Engel und vor allem an Veit !
Was hier manche Leute aus dem Wasser ziehen ist ja wohl der reinste Wahnsinn ! Besonders Veit ist mir ja bald richtig unheimlich. 

Gönne es euch absolut, denn neben einem guten Gewässer gehört ja noch die Kenntnis oder der Riecher für die richtige Stelle, gutes Gerät, die richtige Zeit, der richtige Köder usw. usw. dazu, so viele Brocken auf die Schuppen zu legen.

Echt klasse, da macht das Lesen der Berichte richtig Spaß,weiter so !!!!


----------



## AK_894 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle!

Wahr Samstag auch mal wider in Holland und Konnte diesen 82cm Hecht Überlisten.
http://img257.*ih.us/img257/2829/pict0340ea4.jpg
http://img257.*ih.us/img257/7601/pict0342hw5.jpg


----------



## Veit (11. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Ocrem: Kannst wohl sagen, ist echt ne geile Sache diese Bisse an der Oberfläche.

@ Spinn&Jerk: Ja ist er!


----------------------------​Ich hab mich trotz des Regenwetters gestern abend an die Saale getraut und wurde mit diesem dicken 65er Zandreas belohnt. Köder war ein Kopyto. Da es gerade wie aus Eimern geschüttet hat, gibts nur ein "Bodenbild".


----------



## fantazia (11. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war heute morgen mal wieder bisschen spinnfischen.konnte 3 hechte landen.

http://img514.*ih.us/img514/9756/imgp0416qf6.jpg

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/7493/imgp0418ip8.jpg

http://img465.*ih.us/img465/359/imgp0420gr8.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ alle:
Bitte OnTopic bleiben, Ihr wisst doch, sonst muss ich nur wieder so viel verschieben in den bekannten Thread..........


----------



## Zalt1990 (12. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hey was los hier fängt den hier keiner mehr fisch^^ :m ?


----------



## fantazia (12. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

doch aber erst morgen wieder:q.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Zalt1990 schrieb:


> hey was los hier fängt den hier keiner mehr fisch^^ :m ?


Das nächste Wochenende kommt bestimmt......:q


----------



## Allrounder0872 (12. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin Moin, 

Ich war heute von 11.00 - 17.30 Uhr an der Elbe mit Köderfisch, Wurm und Gummi, ich habe nicht einen anfasser gehabt ganz seltsam nicht auf Fisch, Wurm oder Gummi. Hat jemand im mom bessere Erfahrung was die Bissausbeute angeht???#c
Ich war Tisefstack/Rothenburgsort und man hört von vielen anglern das gleiche keine bisse keine Fische.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (12. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ich war gestern an der elbe, ich hab 3 zander um die 30-40 cm gefangen un einen zander von 60 cm, mein college hat einen rapfen von 60 cm gefangen, heute waren wir gleich nochmal los, aba es hat sich nichts getan


----------



## aimless (12. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war heute mal kurz auf barsch unterwegs habe zweimal den gleichen fisch gefangen . war total lustig es waren beides mal bisse auf sicht ca 3m vor meinen augen


----------



## Pike Pirates (13. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

angelst du da mit nem patanoster auf barsch oder was is das im hintergrund auf dem bild??


----------



## maesox (13. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Kenet(#1Vermiter) schrieb:


> angelst du da mit nem patanoster auf barsch oder was is das im hintergrund auf dem bild??


 



...das ist ein so genanntes *Lockvorfach* das *vor* den Kunstköder geschalten wird.


----------



## Benny1982 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dieses Vorfach ist aus der aktuellen Raubfisch |supergri hatte das auch schon dran bei mir bewirkt das nur dass die barsche die glitzerteile am Vorfach attakieren und der Spinner / Blinker bleibt außen vor :q


----------



## maesox (13. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Stimmt!|kopfkrat Wollte es kommendes We auch mal testen.Macht mir aber einen verdammt steiffen Eindruck!!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



maesox schrieb:


> Stimmt!|kopfkrat Wollte es kommendes We auch mal testen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dorschfisher (13. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

kann man da echt n heringspatanoster nehmen?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> kann man da echt n heringsvorfach nehmen?


Na klar, aber natürlich nur da, wo mehrere haken erlaubt sind.
Zum Barschangeln optimal...
Beim Hechtangeln würde ich es allerdings nicht machen....


----------



## dorschfisher (13. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

is ja auch nich schlecht


----------



## aimless (13. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ja das ist aus dem raubfisch wollte das mal testen .
so steif ist es garnicht(ok könnte weicher sein aber es war umsonst und da will ich nicht meckern|rolleyes )


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So, das war wieder genug Offtopic.
Jetzt wieder Fangmeldungen bitte, zum Thema Lockvorfach könnt Ihr ja nen eigenen Thread aufmachen!


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Damit hier mal wieder was steht, was besseres konnte ich heute nicht erbeuten, aber ein Fang ists dennoch:





So nun könnt ihr wieder ordentliche posten. Wo ist Veit :q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> So nun könnt ihr wieder ordentliche posten.


 
Ich hoffe mal nach dem Wochende...:q


----------



## Kaljan (13. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

so, dann bin ich auch mal wieder dran  . 
Ich war heute auch mal am wasser für ca. 3,5std. 
Heute neue köder per post bekommen und auf gehst mit nem kollegen. 
rein in die wathose und ausgeworfen .
nach ca. 45 min. konnte mein kollege einen schönen 60er hecht landen. #6
da dachte , man man ... 
meine beiden neuen köder ausgetestet, aber nix . 
dann zum schluss wieder meinen neuen XPL Slender Purple 9cm montiert und ausgeworfen . 
mehrere male geworfen... nix... 
Grade im gesprech vertieft, dass der kleine tripp sich lohnte , doch noch nicht für mich , spürte ich einen biss, aber nix und plötzlich ruuums... und der fisch am ende nahm schnur , bremse ein tick fester gestellt und langsam gekurbelt und beim keschern machte er meinen kollegen nass und flüchtet mit einer kreischenden bremsen , zurückgedrillt konnten wir ihn in den kescher befördern. 
ein schöner 60er Zander. 
Joa das war unser kleiner tripp . 

Mfg kaljan#h#h


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal nach dem Wochende...:q



Du kriegst jetzt dann Angelverbot, sonst dreh ich noch durch so wie du hier die Meter reinwirfst


----------



## AltBierAngler (13. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu dem Zander
Heute hats wieder nur für nen Schniepel-Hecht gereicht aber mein Kumpel hat mal wieder ne schöne 47 Regenbogenforelle auf Tandem-Spinner gefangen. Super das mit den Forellen die werden erst ab 1 Kilo besetzt. Hab leider gestern eine größere im Drill wieder vrloren

mfg chris


----------



## Huntemann (13. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Kaljan Petri zu dem Zander


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Du kriegst jetzt dann Angelverbot,


Hast Du Dich mit meiner Frau abgesprochen....?:q


----------



## buk (14. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Beim ersten Blinkern dieses Jahr...eher zum Zeitvertreib, da die Zander an meinen Rotaugen kein Interesse zeigten:

Ne alte Grund-/Allroundrute und ein "Wühltisch-Spinner" für knapp über einem Euro brachten mir heute nach dem vierten Wurf meinen ersten ´07er Hecht.

Sicher nicht der Grösste mit 55cm, aber immerhin...

Blieb dann auch der Längste und anstatt Zander gabs zuviel Wels zwischen 30-40cm.

gruss.


----------



## AK_894 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Hast Du Dich mit meiner Frau abgesprochen....?:q



ne hat sich mit Matze und mir abgesprochen :q


----------



## hechti666 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an ALLE!
Nach vielen kleinen und mittleren Hechten dies Jahr hats endlich mal gerummst, nach der Arbeit noch die letzte Stunde Tageslicht genutzt. 3 Bisse und ein 96er ist hängengeblieben, wurde auch mal Zeit!!! 
:vik:
Übrigens- bei uns werden im Moment ohne Ende Barsche gefangen 35-45cm sind die größeren im Schnitt. Drop Shot hat voll eingeschlagen !


----------



## grintz (14. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu dem schönen Fisch !!! 
Was fischt ihr im speziellen für Drop Shot Lures ?

so long


----------



## serge7 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil Hechti! Toller Fisch.


----------



## hechti666 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo grintz

Was fischt ihr im speziellen für Drop Shot Lures ?

Bei uns kommen hauptsächlich Saty Bites 3" Shad-Drop Shot und Bass Assassin 
3" Shad an die Haken und als Besonderheit kein Blei sondern ein kleiner Vertikalzocker das verträgt sich zusammen ganz gut und die Barsche stehen voll drauf. Gefischt wird im Moment in Tiefen zwischen 9-14m.


----------



## fantazia (14. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri  hechti666 #6.
komme auch gerade vom spinnfischen zurück.
konnte 3 hechte landen.

http://img518.*ih.us/img518/8219/imgp0424ll1.jpg

http://img378.*ih.us/img378/2071/imgp0429jw0.jpg

http://img518.*ih.us/img518/8533/imgp0435pc2.jpg


----------



## Kaljan (14. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petrie olli zu den 3 hechten :m
ich mach mich gleich auch auf den weg ein paar hechte und zander ärgern|rolleyes


----------



## maesox (14. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Olli !!!!!#6

PS: schöner See !!!!!!!!!


----------



## hechti666 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Danke und ebenfalls Petri fantazia!
Muss noch bis 18,00 Uhr arbeiten und die Hechte rufen-verdammt!


----------



## schrauber78 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

macht veit grad urlaub vom angeln oder warum steht hier nix von ihm???


----------



## aimless (15. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war heute unterwegs und habe einen 47 hecht gefangen aber der schwimmt wieder und kann noch wachsen. köder war ein grüner profiblinker größe d


----------



## Veit (15. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> macht veit grad urlaub vom angeln oder warum steht hier nix von ihm???



Müsst ihr euch immer so über die Gefinden von Leuten, die nix besonders gefangen haben, lustig machen? :r
Die paar Barsche und Junghechte der letzten Tage sind nicht der Rede und des Fotos wert.#d

PSieses Wochenende ist aber bei mir in der Tat angelfrei!


----------



## fritte (15. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute auch mal wieder mit der Spinrute unterwegs, und muß sagen es tat sich so gut wie gar nichts am Wasser.
Es waren nur 3 Barsche bereit, uns nicht hängen zu lassen.
Die waren aber wiederum so klein, das die erstmal min. das doppelte an ihrer Größe zu legen müssen um küchentechnisch was reißen zu können.
Ansonsten konnte ich noch diesen abgebildeten Esox auf einen 2er Spinner überreden. Zurzeit läuft wenn bisse nur auf silber.
Kannste machen was du willst, nix mit farbe oder so, ne einfach nen stück "alufolie" und man bekommt Fisch zu sehen.
Der Hecht hatte sofort als wir am Wasser waren gebissen. 
Der Kollege war noch dabei seine Rute zusammen zu bauen, da hatte ich schon gerufen, Fischkontakt, er meinte nur, oh sind Barsche da? Ne nen Hecht, da drehte er sich um und meinte nur, wie machst du das, bei dir beißen die Hechte öfters auf Spinner als die Barsche. Nun recht hat er ja, konnte in der Vergangenheit kaum Barsche überreden mal nen Spinner zu nehmen, aber habe häufiger Hechtkontakte auf denen.
Nun ja er war wenigstens knappe 70cm und hatte 2,2KG
Der wird gleich erstmal durch die Pfanne wandern.
Ist zwar nicht viel was an Land kam, aber wir haben wenigstens die Natur genießen können.
Dann mal Petri @ all


----------



## fantazia (15. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri allen fängern.
war heute morgen los.war ganz schön windig hier.hab das angeln deshalb auch frühzeitig abgebrochen.
konnte trotzdem einen hecht landen.

http://img404.*ih.us/img404/6173/imgp0438hq1.jpg


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

MoinMoin!


Gestern waren wir mal wieder auf der Weser unterwegs,
neben einigen Barschen durften wir auch mit dieser 
hübschen 70iger Dame Bekannschaft machen.






Sorry für das Handyfoto, ich glaube ich brauch 
mal ein neues mit einer besseren Kamera


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Du kriegst jetzt dann Angelverbot, sonst dreh ich noch durch so wie du hier die Meter reinwirfst


Sorry, aber ich habe es nicht geschafft mich daran zu halten :q

Hier meine Fänge vom Wochenende..

Hecht 74 cm





Hecht 77 cm





und Hecht von 112 cm


----------



## arn0r (16. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri, schöne fische wieder. man kann doch nich jedes wochenende nen meterhecht fangen :c #6


----------



## Veit (16. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch zum Meterhecht @ Tommi (wie immer  ) und natürlich auch an alle anderen Fänger!

War mit Angelfreund Henni (Fehlbiss) heute abend an der Saale und konnte diesen 50er Zandrino auf Ugly Duckling-Wobbler überlisten.




Naja, besser als garnix!:g
Ansonsten gabs noch einen Zander als Nachläufer bei Henni ebenfalls auf Ugly Duckling und zwei Fehlbisse bei mir auf Kopyto-Gummi.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



arn0r schrieb:


> petri, schöne fische wieder. man kann doch nich jedes wochenende nen meterhecht fangen :c #6


 
Da hast Du recht. Ich verspreche Dir, das ich nächstes Wochenende keinen fange. Da komme ich nämlich nicht zum Angeln.|supergri

Bis Freitag hänge ich erst mal beruflich in Dresden rum, und nächstes WE muss ich Arbeiten.#q

Aber in der ersten Oktoberwoche habe ich eine Woche Urlaub.:m

Petri übrigens auch an alle anderen Fänger. 
Besonders an unseren Zandermeister Veit..:m


----------



## ChrisHH (16. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> PSieses Wochenende ist aber bei mir in der Tat angelfrei!



...hihi, dacht ichs mir doch. der Veit kann doch nicht die Finger  von der Angel lassen|supergri
Ansonsten Petri an alle Fänger:vik:


----------



## Veit (16. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> ...hihi, dacht ichs mir doch. der Veit kann doch nicht die Finger  von der Angel lassen|supergri
> Ansonsten Petri an alle Fänger:vik:


Nun eine kleine Revanche musste doch noch sein, denn letzte Woche hatte ich derartiges Pech mit den Zandern, das geht schon nicht mehr. :r Viele Fehlbisse und ein sehr starkes sowie ein mittleres Exemplar verloren. :c 
Wobei der kleine Kerl dafür natürlich nicht gerade ein gerechter Ausgleich ist, aber die richtig gute Zanderzeit beginnt ja erst...


----------



## lemure muik (16. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

huhu ..

petri zu diesem scheenen hecht tommyE .... wünschte ich würd überhaupt mal was fangen ....

ausser nem gigantischen 7 cm barsch letzt #q

:c de muik


----------



## Gorcky (16. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Aber in der ersten Oktoberwoche habe ich eine Woche Urlaub.:m



Na da bin ch ja mal auf dein Ergebnis gespannt...!!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Gorcky schrieb:


> Na da bin ch ja mal auf dein Ergebnis gespannt...!!


 
Und ich erst.....|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## Sickly (17. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

_(dieser Beitrag steht so schon im Fangbuch jerkbait- da da aber nicht viele Lesen stelle ich ihn auch mal hier rein):_

Ich war in den letzten Tagen mehrfach an meinen Hausgewässer angeln- die Hechte beißen wie verrückt. Da ich jede freie Minute zum angeln genutzt habe möchte ich hier mal eine Art "Sammel-Fangmeldung" der letzen 9 Tage machen. Ich war seit dem 8. September 5 mal angeln 2 mal in Begleitung eines Freundes, 3 mal allein. Dabei wurden insgesamt 31 Hechte gelandet (20 von mir). Mit Ausnahme einiger weniger kleiner Hechte waren alle zwischen 55 und 65 cm , einer von 70, einer 79 und der größte 81cm. Wir waren immer nur kurz zwischen 2,5 und 4h am Tag angeln.
Das Gewässer liegt im Norden von Brandenburg . Es ist ein polytropher See mit ausgedehnten Seerosenfeldern und breitem Schilfgürtel. Normalerweise fängt man da vor Oktober gar nix weil alle Fische sich aus Sauerstoffangel im Schilf oder Kraut aufhalten, wo es auch Massen an Weisfischen gibt. Ab November geht es dann los.
Anders in diesem Jahr: Ein kühler Sommer war für die Hechte optimal und die herbstartige Witterung lässt sie schon früh aus den Seerosen kommen. Die Felder lösen sich durch den starken Wind und das kühle Wetter auch schon auf, so dass sie für die Fische wenig attraktiv sind. Zusätzlich halten sich seit 2 Wochen etwa 50 Kormorane an dem See auf und räumen unter den Weißfischen anscheinend mächtig auf. 
Das Ergebnis ist das beste Hechtangeln das ich je hatte. Die Fische haben Hunger ohne Ende und sind in unglaublicher Form. Beim Drill habe ich mich schon öfter extrem in der Größe verschätzt, alle Hechte sind in top Form und extrem massig. Die Krönung war ein 66 cm Hecht den ich erst nach 5 min landen konnte (ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten die den Drill künstlich in die Länge ziehen und habe den Fisch normalerweise nach max. 2- bis 3 min in der Hand- Handlandung only!).
Köder waren verschiedenen Jerks, aber auch Blinker und Spinner waren erfolgreich- teilweise erfolgreicher als Jerks. Es gab Phasen da war es glaube ich egal was wir ins Wasser geworfen hätten, es gab Biss auf Biss. Blech war da klar überlegen da man damit mehr Strecke macht und auch öfter an einem Fisch vorbeikommt. So habe ich mit den Jerks bei einem Testangeln Spinner gegen Jerk am Donnerstag mit 8 : 5 unterlegen. Ich hatte zwar im Durchschnitt die größeren Fische aber mein Freund hat mit 79 cm den größten des Tages und noch einige Barsche gefangen. Dafür hatte ich die geileren Bisse. Ein Hecht hat den Köder 2 mal verfehlt und ist dann bei der Dritten Attacke in 20 sek komplett aus dem Wasser geschossen gekommen. Ein Weiterer Vorteil war das der Spinner oft zu tief geschluckt wurde, viel Fische waren schon extrem am bluten bevor sie am Boot waren. Ein 65 hat es aber auch geschafft einen Sickly so zu verschlucken das der Köder komplett weg war (gleiches Schicksaal).

Also wenn ihr länger nicht angeln wart, solltet ihr mal losziehen, wenn ihr in den letzten Tagen unterwegs wart würde es mich mal interessieren ob es bei euch auch so gut läuft!?

Top Farbe war Sichly Farbcode 20 (lila), an sehr trüben Tagen auch mal 25 oder Crappie. Köderführung nur langsam, schnell brachte fast nix. Habe etliche Köder getestet, neben Blinker und Spinner war der Freddy von Ilex noch gut im Rennen- im Gegensatz zum Ilex Arnaud- da gab es nicht mal einen Biss drauf- fliegen tut er toll, laufen auch aber beißen??? Bei Blech war alles silberne top.

Bin gespannt auf eure Meinung


----------



## buk (17. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu den Hechtmassen.

Da kann ich nicht mit:
Konnte gestern zwei kleine, aber schöne Hechte (50&54cm) in einem Nebenarm des Rheins fangen.

Beide auf einen Spinner im Forellenlook.

gruss


----------



## hechti666 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle!|bla:
Konnte gestern noch drei Hechte um die 60cm überreden meinen Gummifisch als nicht fressbar zu identifizieren! 
Dürfen noch wachsen!
Diese kleinen treiben sich bei uns auch schon in Tiefen von 10 Metern rum.


----------



## jumon42 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Konnte auch am Wochenende 4 Hechte fangen.
55, 74, 75 und 107 cm

Ein kleiner Bericht steht wie immer auf meiner Homepage.


----------



## buk (17. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Konnte heute nochmals zwei Hecht von knapp über 50cm verhaften.

Beide dürfen sich aber noch ein paar Pfund anfuttern.

gruss


----------



## Carphunter' (17. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

wir hatten vom verein aus am sonntag das erste von drei spinnangeln um den wanderpokal. ich war mit abstand der jüngste(14j.) von den 23 anderen teilnehmern(ab 32j.) 
treff war um 7.oo uhr und um 7.3o begann der wettkampf. die meisten sportfreunde rannten in ca. 3o minuten um den ganzen see. ich hingegen suchte mir einen platz direkt an einem kleinen seerosenfeld. nach schon ca. 5 würfen spürte ich ein paar leichte zupfer. als ich dann etwas tögerlich einen anhieb sezte. hing auch schon der erste hecht. nach kurzem kampf befand sich ein 55cm großer(kleiner^^) hecht vor meinen beinen. nachdem ich den fisch versorgt hatte ging es weiter. genau an der gleichen stelle, nur 2 würfe später hing der nächste räuber an haken. nach der aktion und kampfkraft des fisches schätzte ich ihn schon recht akzeptabel ein. nach etwa einer minute kampf setzte er zu seinem ersten spektakulären sprung an. als er förmlich aus dem wasser schoss war ich schon ganz glücklich. denn soch ein fisch lässt sich schon sehen. ich habe ihn schon auf ca. 80-85cm geschätzt. nach weiteren sprüngen und heftigen fluchten war die ganze aufmerksamkeit der anderen angler auf mich gerichtet. die angler die hinter mir standen gaben mir tipp´s, wie z.B."lass bloß nicht locker!" und "spiel ihn kaputt!" so etwas find ich extrem NERVIG!!! da ich selber am besten weiß wie ich mit dem fisch umgehen soll. als aufeinmal immer mehr hinter mir standen wurd ich etwas nervös. leider wurde mir das schnell zum verhängnis. der fisch sprang in meine richtung. und die schnur wurde für einen kurzen augenblick locker.. un ab war das schöne tier.|gr: verdammt dachte ich mir. un die anderen angler so flüsternd:" war ja klar, er hat locker gelassen, weil man nich aufpasst." da hätte ich dem werten kollegen gleich samt ausrüstung mit hohen bogen in dem see werfen können. trotz alle dem. mit weiteren 3 barschen ging der wettkampf nach 3h. zuende. nun stand die auswertung im programm. ich wurde aufgerufen. mit einem hecht, 3 barschen un 1644gramm belegte ich den ersten platz. hab mich natürlich gefreut. als jüngster den ersten platz. aber ich habe trotzdem einen schönen fisch versaut, un ich hätte auch nicht soo viel glück haben können, das die anderen nicht so viel gefangen haben.#h#h

ich hoffe die geschichte ist nicht zuu lang, aba ich hatt ma bock zu schreibn|muahah:


----------



## Veit (18. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Um das nochmal recht milde Wetter zu nutzen, haben Benni87 und ich den gestrigen Nachmittag gemeinsam an der Saale verbracht.
Erstmal ging alles ganz gut los bei mir, denn kurz bevor ich mich mit Benni traf hab ich schonmal schnell ein paar Würfe gemacht und konnte promt einen 55er Hecht und einen Barsch auf Kopyto-Shad überlisten. Einen Fehlbiss gabs auch noch. Nicht schlecht für 10 Minuten Angeln. :q




Eigentlich wär ich gern noch länger an der Stelle geblieben, aber wir wollten ja zum Rapfenangeln. Dabei war es dann erstmal vorbei mit meinem Glück. Für Bennis liefs richtig gut, für mich wars ein totales Debakel. Während bei meinem Angelkumpel nämlich fast jeder Biss auf Popper auch Fisch brachte, hatte ich nur etliche Fehlbisse und Nachläufer. Nicht mal einen Rapfen blieb auch nur kurzzeitig bei mit hängen, Benni hingegen konnte überraschenderweise zunächst einen 65er Hecht auf seinen Balzer-Popper fangen und danach noch 4 Rapfen, davon zwei in ordentlicher Größe. #6












Zu allem Überfluss gelang mir auch noch das peinliche Kunststück einen Popper abzureißen. Kräftiger Wurf - Perücke - und weg war das Teil samt jeder Menge Schnur. Das muss man erst mal schaffen. #d 2 Barsche hab ich dann zwar noch gefangen, aber da hatte ich mir wesentlich mehr versprochen.  
Aber jede Pechsträhne muss mal enden und so lief es bei der abendlichen Zanderjagd für mich dann wieder besser mit einem schönen 62er Glasauge auf Ugly Duckling-Wobbler.




Ihm folgte noch ein 30er Baby-Zandrino ebenfalls auf Ugly Duckling. Ein dritter (besserer) ging noch auf einen Salmo Perch-Wobbler, verabschiedete sich aber nach ein paar Schüttlern leider wieder. Dennoch war der Tag für mich dann letztendlich auch noch gerettet und Benni war ja ohnehin zufrieden. :vik:


----------



## Molke-Drink (18. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petrie zu den schönen Rapfen und Hechten Veit und Benni.
Mal ne kurze Frage,is das der Popper mit den Kiemen?


----------



## Veit (18. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage,is das der Popper mit den Kiemen?
> Poppt der die ganze Zeit richtig bei euch oder spritzt der nur Wasser?



Naja Kiemen haben unsere Popper nicht, aber rote Federn am hinteren Drilling -so wie bei Bennis Popper- können durchaus eine Reizwirkung haben. Optimal ist es den Popper auf Rapfen mit kleinen schnellen Rucken zu führen, dabei macht er ein typisches Ploppgeräusch (kann man an einem ruhigen See schön hören) und Wasser sprizt dabei gleichzeitig auch. Ein Angelkumpel von mir hat auf Popper aber wohl auch schon beim einfachen Einkurbeln gefangen.
Auf andere Fischarten als Rapfen würde ich allerdings mit Popper nicht oder nur in Ausnahmefällen gezielt angeln. Schlicht und ergreifend weil ich der Meinung bin, dass eine grundnahe Angellei insbesondere auf Hecht und Zander im Schnitt deutlich erfolgreicher ist als oberflächennahes Angeln. Auch ein Grund warum mich das ganze Jerk-Fieber zum Beispiel ziemlich kalt lässt. Ausnahmen gibt es mit Sicherheit genügend, aber ich sage ja auch "im Schnitt", davon abgesehen dass die Vielfalt der gefangenen Fischarten beim grundnahen Fischen höher ist, ganz besonders beim Angeln am helllichten Tag.


----------



## serge7 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Carphunter

Petri Heil und Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz. Schöner Bericht auch von Dir! Hat spaß gemacht zu lesen...#6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...petri an alle Fänger...
...schöner Fische...


----------



## fantazia (18. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

von mir auch ein petri an alle fänger#h.


----------



## Nanaspappi (18. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war heute mal wieder auf Zander, nach etlichen Fehlbissen konnte ich diesen Riesen|rolleyes verhaften.


----------



## The Driver (18. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hoffentlich hab ich auch mal wieder ein solches glück Nanaspappi!!! ))))


----------



## The Driver (18. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

übrigens sieht man mal wieder dass man unbedingt einen angstdrilling montieren solte, sonst entgehen einem unter Umständen solche ausnahmefische! ;-)


----------



## der_Empty (18. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wir hatten gestern ein wenig Glück auf unserem Hechtraubzug...#6


----------



## minden (18. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...ja ne ganze Menge hast du da erwischen können,...:g

Bei mir ging es auch sehr blutrünstig daher,...nur mit einem Unterschied,...der Zander fliegt wieder, aber nix für ungut:q

Weiter im Takt:#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

OffTopic - Beiträge werden nicht mehr in den Euch bisher bekannten Thread verschoben, sondern in den jetzt allgemeinen OT - Thread (falls jemand "verschwundene Beiträge" suchen sollte.....):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=109856


----------



## xxcruiserxx (19. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

so ich hab jezz meine neue spinnrolle, eine shimano aspire 3000s ra, die wird morgen gleich an der elbe eingeweiht^^


----------



## fantazia (19. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> so ich hab jezz meine neue spinnrolle, eine shimano aspire 3000s ra, die wird morgen gleich an der elbe eingeweiht^^


aha und was hat das mitn thema zu tun;+:q.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (19. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fantazia schrieb:


> aha und was hat das mitn thema zu tun;+:q.



irgentwo möchte ich es schon erzählen:q:q:q
ich möchte alle an meiner freude teil haben lassen xD
das ganze kann ich nich so in mich hineinfressen:q:q
un en anderer passenden trööt dafür is mir nich eingefallen xD


----------



## Molke-Drink (19. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Naja Kiemen haben unsere Popper nicht, aber rote Federn am hinteren Drilling -so wie bei Bennis Popper- können durchaus eine Reizwirkung haben. Optimal ist es den Popper auf Rapfen mit kleinen schnellen Rucken zu führen, dabei macht er ein typisches Ploppgeräusch (kann man an einem ruhigen See schön hören) und Wasser sprizt dabei gleichzeitig auch. Ein Angelkumpel von mir hat auf Popper aber wohl auch schon beim einfachen Einkurbeln gefangen.
> Auf andere Fischarten als Rapfen würde ich allerdings mit Popper nicht oder nur in Ausnahmefällen gezielt angeln. Schlicht und ergreifend weil ich der Meinung bin, dass eine grundnahe Angellei insbesondere auf Hecht und Zander im Schnitt deutlich erfolgreicher ist als oberflächennahes Angeln. Auch ein Grund warum mich das ganze Jerk-Fieber zum Beispiel ziemlich kalt lässt. Ausnahmen gibt es mit Sicherheit genügend, aber ich sage ja auch "im Schnitt", davon abgesehen dass die Vielfalt der gefangenen Fischarten beim grundnahen Fischen höher ist, ganz besonders beim Angeln am helllichten Tag.


 
Ich hab leider das Problem das an unserem See sehr viele Stöcker undso drin liegen eine Sandbank und das ganze ist nicht sehr tief,meinst du das ich mit was anderem fischen sollte?Und ich finde den Popper so gut weil er sehr Aktiv ist.Nochwas,wieviel WG hat deine Rute mit der du den Popper fischt?Dankeschön


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Poppt der die ganze Zeit richtig bei euch oder spritzt der nur Wasser?


Also ne, jetzt ist die Katze weg und die Mäuse tanzen auf den Bänken? 

Also so ein Taatüütataa  ist das aber schon wert, egal wer jetzt so fahndet. :g


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also so ein Taatüütataa ist das aber schon wert, egal wer jetzt so fahndet. :g


 
Der Meinung bin ich allerdings auch....|supergri
Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung wer da jetzt zuständig ist...;+


----------



## Veit (20. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mir war gestern nachmittag mal nach Hecht und da ich ein paar neue Wobbler testen wollte, versuchte ich mein Glück an einem Vereinssee. Allzu gut liefs dort allerdings nicht. Ein Hecht, der vielleicht gerade maßig war, schlitzte aus, einen ca. 45er konnte ich landen und zwei Fehlattacken hatte ich auch noch. Alles auf Illex Freddy, mit anderen Ködern ging gleich mal garnix. Naja, zumindest gab das schonmal den erwünschten Vertrauensschub in den neu erworbenen Köder. :g
Danach gings noch an die Saale um vielleicht noch einen Zander zu überlisten. Die wollte heute nicht so recht, dafür ging ein 65er Hecht, den mein Angelfreund Henni am Nachmittag schon gefangen hatte (Gleiche Stelle - Gleiche Fischgröße), auch bei mir nochmal an den Kopyto.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...ein 65ziger Hecht...
...nicht groß...aber wie ich finde gelungene Bilder...


----------



## Tisie (20. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi Stefan,



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...ein 65ziger Hecht...
> ...nicht groß...aber wie ich finde gelungene Bilder...


auf jeden Fall #6 ... vor allem wegen des Zander-WedgeTails in dieser schönen Farbe 

Gruß aus Berlin und Petri Heil, Matthias


----------



## The Driver (20. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri euch fängern....
ich fahr eine nullrunde nach der anderen.... seit fast 2 wochen. und ich war fast jeden tag am wasser.
naja ich glaub seit den sternstunden im august holt mich die harte realität wieder ein.... leider nicht nur am fischwasser.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



The Driver schrieb:


> naja ich glaub seit den sternstunden im august holt mich die harte realität wieder ein.... leider nicht nur am fischwasser.....


So'n Fisch :m muß für ein ganzes Jahr reichen :q , geht mir auch (fast) so.

Die letzten Wochen war an jedem Tag doch zumindest wieder ein Hecht drin, und auch was mal gutes "nicht mehr aus dem Kindergarten" für die Pfanne dabei.


----------



## The Driver (20. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ich musste 26 jahre auf diesen Hecht warten.... ich hoffe nur dass ich auf den nächsten Ü-1m nicht wieder so lang ausharren muss....

es gibt glaub ich 2 sorten angler: zum einen die glücksritter, die 2 tage den angelschein haben und beim ersten wurf den fisch des lebens haken, und zum anderen die fleiß angler die weder kosten und mühen und vor allem zeitaufwand scheuen um zum erfolg zu kommen...
ich zähl mich zweifelsfrei zur zweiten kategorie  
wenn ich mal über die investitionen drüber nachdenke die mich zu diesem hecht gebracht haben wird mir schwindelig: Boot, Echolot, neue Ruten, Rollen, Schnüre und eine Rapala Sammlung die mittlerweile den wert eines kleinen gebrauchtwagen älteren datums hat....
tztztz....


----------



## Veit (20. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War eben mal kurz an der Saale. Nach vier oder fünf Würfen  ging auch schon ein etwa 60 cm langer Hecht an meinen Kopyto, danach gabs noch nen Fehlbiss. Für ne dreiviertelstunde Angeln war ich zufrieden.


----------



## don_king (20. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

off topic on:
@Veit: Petri, aber wo ist die Harrison? |kopfkrat


----------



## Tisie (20. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



don_king schrieb:


> off topic on:
> @Veit: Petri, aber wo ist die Harrison? |kopfkrat


Wollte ich auch schon fragen ... 

Petri, Veit!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (20. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nach meinen verpatzten Rapfen heute konnte ich doch noch

eine riesen ESOX fangen.  #h


----------



## serge7 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger!#6

@witteborg
Moin Stefan, Petri und schöne Bilder von Dir. Da haste ja schön aus der Hüfte "Geschossen"...

Ich hatte gestern auch nen ganz guten Tag erwischt, konnte an einem einzigen Spot insgesamt 6 Barsche von 30-35 cm landen, dazu noch 3 Zander bis 50 cm und 2 Hechte von genau 64 und 65 cm. Nichts großes aber dafür alles auf 5 qm. Schon ungewöhnlich...|rolleyes;+


----------



## moped (20. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Servus zusammen,

gilt ein Fisch, der sich irrtümlich für einen fiesen Raubfisch gehalten hat auch als "Aktueller Raubfischfang Saison 2007" #c:q?




Das Untier war genau 60 cm lang und hat ziemlich energisch nach einem Fin S Fisch gegriffen, den ich als Softjerk durchs Wasser gezupft habe.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## The Driver (20. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

zwar aussergewöhnlich aber keine absolute ausnahme. hab auch schon mal ne 65er barbe auf nen spinner gefangen, und das auf sicht. der drill.....war nen hammer!
hab auch schon brassen auf twister gefangen und jetzt kommts: ne schleie auf köfi an der aalangel!!!


----------



## Veit (20. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



don_king schrieb:


> @Veit: Petri, aber wo ist die Harrison? |kopfkrat


Da warte ich noch auf ein neues Spitzenteil. Das alte ist nämlich leider viergeteilt.


----------



## Tisie (20. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Jetzt fange ich mir bestimmt wieder'n OffTopic-Tadel ein :g ... egal, der Schiebehase wird's schon richten |rolleyes

@Veit:


Veit schrieb:


> Da warte ich noch auf ein neues Spitzenteil. Das alte ist nämlich leider viergeteilt.


Wie ist das passiert und was ist das für'ne Rute auf dem Foto?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Veit (21. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Tisie: So unglaublich das klingt, aber das ist bei nem ganz normalen Anhieb passiert.|bigeyes Zuvor hatte ich an jenem Tag nochg problemlos zwei Fische damit gelandet. 
Das auf dem Bild ist ne Magic Zander Stick von Quantum.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Da warte ich noch auf ein neues Spitzenteil. Das alte ist nämlich leider viergeteilt.


Ja halleluja sakra teifi ## - da muß der mad aber langsam in die Puschen kommen und die E-Teileversorgung ankurbeln.

Wär ja auch mal interessant wenn Du den Vorfall im Harrison-Fans-Thread beschreibst, da gibt es schon einige Leidensgenossen und evtl. hilft Dir das beim eigenen Klarkommen damit.


----------



## Goettinger (21. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war gestern mit nemkumpel an der weser zum spinnen..
außer einen kleinem 50er hecht blieb nichts hängen..
kein gutes ergebnis im vergleich zu den tagen davor.
aber morgen wird mit köderfischen angegriffen. mal schauen ob da endlich mal was großes beißt


----------



## xxcruiserxx (21. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

mich ziehts gerade voll ans wasser, ich denke ich werd gleich nochmal für 2 stündchen ans wasser streunen^^


----------



## FrankL80 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute mal los die spinnrute quälen. ergebniss ein Hecht von 55cm. Endlich mal nicht nur welche um die 25-30cm


----------



## TorstenM (22. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dat war mal garnix heute.
1 Esox der vor meinen Füßen abgedreht ist.Ansonsten nix an der Ilmenau.Spinner,Blinker 4 Stunden für nix und dann noch nen nassen Fuß weil der linke Watstiefel leck is.
In der Ilmenau übrigens zur Zeit wenig Wasser trotz des Wetters !


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (23. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Konnte gestern Abend auch mal wieder was fangen...

...einen Hecht mit 69cm und einen Zander mit 52cm.

Köder war eine Rotfeder am System.

Jetzt ist meine neue Speedmaster gleich eingeweiht |supergri

PS: Sorry für das magere Foto mit der Handykamera.


----------



## Waagemann (23. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger:m!

Kann auch einen 55er auf Kopyto melden!

http://img257.*ih.us/img257/4973/pict2129yj3.jpg

mfg waagemann


----------



## honeybee (23. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Am WE war auch mal wieder Zeit zum angeln....

Nebenher hatten wir ne Menge Zander, aber alle knapp unter Maß...
http://img522.*ih.us/img522/3043/img3979ql2.jpg

Heute dann noch bissl gebarschelt und noch 2 untermaßige Zander erwischt, die gleich wieder im Wasser abgehakt wurden.

Nebenher gabs noch nen 41iger
http://img225.*ih.us/img225/5753/img3988kn4.jpg

und nen 40iger...
http://img522.*ih.us/img522/3967/img3989on9.jpg


----------



## lemure muik (23. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

gehört de wels auch hier rein?

hab n echtes monster(baby) heut gefangen!

guggst du:










 de muik


----------



## Ghanja (23. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mal wieder schöne Barsche aus der Talsperre Jana - dickes Petri ... :q


----------



## Hefti (23. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moinsen
Erstmal Petri an alle Fänger.
Hier ist der Größte von meinen 5 Hechten, die ich bisher dieses Jahr überlisten konnte. 64cm.

MfG 
Hefti


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri vor allem dem Fänger des riesen Wallers


----------



## danny877 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Abend zusammen,

hier unsere Fänge vom Wochenende am Rhein. Ingesamt 9 Zander und einen Hecht. Alle auf 12/13er Gufi mit 5/0 21gr/40gr Erie gefangen. Keine Ahnung wie gross die jeweils waren aber ich denke die meisten waren untermassig. -> Grundsätzlich releasen wir aber eh ALLE Fische!


----------



## FrankL80 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri heil allen fängern. konnte heut morgen 4 Barsche überlisten.  25cm,28cm,35cm,37,5cm und an hechte ging gar nichts.


----------



## The Driver (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hatte gestern nen 50er hechtlein...
läuft schlecht bei mir, und das schon seit wochen...naja egal....weiterfischen!


----------



## AK_894 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil den Fängern 

So wahr ja das Wochenende wider in Holland und konnte am Samstag 
Den 69cm Hecht überlisten.

http://img146.*ih.us/img146/6171/pict0348vj6.jpg

Und Sonntag noch den 81cm Hecht.

http://img146.*ih.us/img146/3631/pict0352av2.jpg

Und diesen 70cm Hecht 

http://img146.*ih.us/img146/3373/pict0355gf3.jpg

Und zum Schluss noch diesen schnippel’Hecht von 55cm. 

http://img146.*ih.us/img146/2159/pict0357dc3.jpg


----------



## Veit (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Kann vom gestern nachmittag noch einen 70er Hecht auf HS-Fibretail-Shad melden. Einen guten Zander auf Kopyto verlor ich später leider durch Ausschlitzen. Angelfreund Hendrik konnte einen 60er Hecht und einen Nachwuchszander auf Kopyto landen und verlor noch einen Hecht im Drill. Fotos werden noch nachgereicht!


----------



## hechti666 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle!#h
Die Fänge waren genauso gut wie das Wetter an diesem Wochenende! :q
Samstag 4 Hechte, dabei mein erster dieses Jahr der den Meter geknackt hat(103cm). Gefangen auf Gummi in 11m Wassertiefe.
Sonntag ein bißchen kombiniert, Wobbler schleppen und Gummis werfen, hat auch wieder 4 Hechte gebracht. Der größte hat 85cm ans Maßband gebracht, der Schnitt war sonst so bei 65-75 cm.
Ein paar Barsche gabs auch noch.
Am Sonntag gabs auch ungewöhnlich viele Fehlbisse auf Gummi.#c
??? ruhiges Wasser (Ententeich)=vorsichtiges Beißverhalten ???

Hat die Erfahrung noch jemand gemacht? Am Luftdruck kanns ja noch nicht gelegen haben!


----------



## jumon42 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Top fotografiert. Der Linke sieht aus wie zwei Meter.


----------



## Hecht-Hirte (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Erstmal Petri an Alle zu den schönen Fischen.

War heute auch mal los und konnte endlich nach vielen vergeblichen Angeltagen diesen 47er Hecht an den Haken locken.
Gefangen mit Salmo Perch 8cm. Is ja echt nen feiner Wobbler, hat mir an anderen Tagen auch schon einige Barsche über 20cm gebracht. #6
Hoffe jetzt ist der Bann gebrochen und in den nächsten Tagen gehen auch mal nen paar größere Exemplare an den Haken.


----------



## Lorenz (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich wollte eigentlich nur ausloten...


1.Wurf
wummmss!!


Ein Döbel mit geschätzten 45 cm auf Baby Mann's 1- 



Selber Spot ein bissel spät:
Ich werfe meinen 7cm Mosa Lake richtung anderes Ufer.Etwa in der Mitte,wird er dann angehalten :q
Aber richtig!!


Im flachen Wasser lies sich direkt erkennen ,dass es Meister Esox ist! 70-80cm...schätzte ich...

Irgendwann kam er dann mal ein bissel in Ufernähe.Ist dann aber mit einer gewaltsamen Flucht wieder weg.Dann drehte ich die Bremse der Blue Arc ein bissel weiter zu! Fehler Nr. 1 
Rute in die linke Hand und mit rechten Hand im Rucksack nach der Kamera wühlen (2.Fehler),noch dazu habe ich die Rute ein bissel hoch gehalten (Fehler Nr. 3).In dem Moment springt der Fisch! Der hat sich richtig derbe aus dem Wasser katapultiert! Das hab ich so noch nie gesehen!  

*peng*



3 Drillfehler ,das verzeiht eine 0,04 Fireline nunmal nicht...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

und die moral von der geschicht: fireline fischt man besser nicht


----------



## Lorenz (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> und die moral von der geschicht: fireline fischt man besser nicht



Eine 3,5kg Schnurr soll das aushalten?
Geknotet,ohne Knotenlosverbinder?  |rolleyes   |kopfkrat



meine Moral von der Geschicht:
Das nächste Mal erst ausdrillen,keschern und dann nach der Cam wühlen...
Die Spule mit der 7kg Powerpro drauf machen,Hechtrute vom speicher holen und Bucktailspinner aus dem schrank holen.Wo sind bloss meine ganzen getwizzelten Vorfächer hin...hhhmm...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Lorenz schrieb:


> ,das verzeiht eine 0,04 Fireline nunmal nicht...


 
Ich halte es für unverantwortlich überhaupt an eine so dünne Schnur einen Kunstköder dranzuhängen...
Ich halte von diesem Ultraleicht Wahn überhaupt nichts.|gr:

Ich möchte nicht dafür verantwortlich  sein, dass ein Fisch an meinem abgerissenen Tackle verreckt.


----------



## Carphunter' (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

komm grad vom zanderangeln zurück. ergebniss: 4 kleine barsche ca.20cm nen 52cm hecht( die aber wieder schwimmen) und nen 65cm elbzander.


----------



## Lorenz (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich halte es für unverantwortlich überhaupt an eine so dünne Schnur einen Kunstköder dranzuhängen...



Hi #h

ich fische mit der Schnurr gezielt auf Döbel.Dafür ist die Schnurr sicher angemessen!  Meistens mit Wobbler in 3cm.
Mit nem Hecht habe ich da an dem Spot nicht gerechnet...


----------



## honeybee (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



hechti666 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag gabs auch ungewöhnlich viele Fehlbisse auf Gummi.#c
> ??? ruhiges Wasser (Ententeich)=vorsichtiges Beißverhalten ???
> 
> Hat die Erfahrung noch jemand gemacht? Am Luftdruck kanns ja noch nicht gelegen haben!



Also am Sonntag hatten wir die selben Bedingungen wie Du. 
Ententeich und jede Menge Bisse, jedoch kaum was gehakt.

Teilweise hat man die Bisse gar nicht gespürt, sondern nur an der Schnur gesehen.....


----------



## Guen (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Eine gute 3,5 kg Schnur reicht für fast alles !Ich fische eine 8lbs Power Pro und da reißt nix ab ,eher bricht die Rute ,was natürlich bei Nutzung eine guten Bremse nie passieren wird und bei meiner Harrison eh nicht |supergri  !

Gruss Günter


----------



## Living Dead (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Guen schrieb:


> Eine gute 3,5 kg Schnur reicht für fast alles !Ich fische eine 8lbs Power Pro und da reißt nix ab ,eher bricht die Rute ,was natürlich bei Nutzung eine guten Bremse nie passieren wird und bei meiner Harrison eh nicht |supergri  !
> 
> Gruss Günter



Schonmal gejörkt ? ; )


----------



## Guen (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Schonmal gejörkt ? ; )



Und dann ?Der "gejörkte" Hecht reisst mir die Schnur durch ?Der Gummihecht nicht ?Sicherlich wird die Belastung beim Jerken fürs Material höher sein ,deshalb wird hier das Gerät wohl auch stabiler ausfallen ,das hat aber nix mit der Trag-und Belastungsfähigkeit feiner Schnüre zu tun !

Ansonsten : Mein Beitrag vorhin spiegelt meine Meinung wieder ,die ich durch Erfahrung für mich so gefasst habe !Da wird sicherlich der ein oder andere völlig anderer Meinung sein was auch ok ist !Ich diskutiere das aber hier im Forum nicht mehr ,das macht bei fast 40000 Usern leider kaum noch Sinn ,deshalb war dies mein letztes Posting zum Thema Schnur und auch zum hier gesagten!

Gruss Günter


----------



## Living Dead (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

alles klar ; )


----------



## holle (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

da der tommi gefragt hat ob ich nicht mal hier vorbeischaue mach ich das jetzt mal. |supergri

@ tommi-engel

echt schade das den abend an der elbe gar nichts beissen wollte. das war halt der typische vorführeffekt. #c
hättest du mal tagsüber zeit gehabt, hätten wir mal dahin düsen können wo man schöne, wilde bachforellen fängt. |supergri

hatte dir doch erzählt das ich mit nem kumpel auf pirsch gehe.
die zwei sind dabei herausgekommen. 

http://img503.*ih.us/img503/1142/31z30328edited60erbafonu0.jpg

http://img503.*ih.us/img503/2056/31z30356editedrr5.jpg


----------



## minden (25. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Pöteri allen Fängern...

dann will ich auch mal wieder nen paar der letzten Zeit beisteuern,...

So wie man bei dem Hechtfoto sieht,...alle Fische waren besonders glitschig#h


----------



## minden (25. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...ach ja hier der glitschige...


----------



## Veit (25. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hier die versprochenen Pics von der Sonntag-Abend-Tour mit Angelkumpel Henni (alias Fehlbiss).




60er Hecht auf Kopyto




70er  auf Spro Fibretail-Shad




Süßer Zandrino auf Kopyto

Und dann kann ich vom vergangenen Abend noch einen schönen 67er Saale-Zandreas auf Kopyto vermelden. Leider der einzige Biss, aber dafür wars ja diesmal ein ordentliches Exemplar.


----------



## Promachos (25. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo zusammen und Petri allen Fängern!

Nach dem Adrenalinschock vom vergangenen Freitag (ein 80cm-Schuppi mit mindestens 20 Pfund, in dessen Flanke sich mein Gufi festgebissen hatte) war gestern wieder "normales" Fischen angesagt.
Erfreulicherweise gab es eine doppelte Köderpremiere: auf einen Spöket in braun/weiß ein 59er Rapfen, auf eine schockfarbene Cycada ein 21er Barsch.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Promachos (25. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hoffentlich kommen die Photos jetzt.


----------



## Holger (25. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Dietmar ! #6

Fang noch ein paar Rapfen bis Ende Oktober, denn mit denen können wir hier in Ostfriesland nicht dienen. |supergri

Dafür aber mit genug Hecht & Zander...


----------



## Promachos (25. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> Petri Dietmar ! #6
> 
> Fang noch ein paar Rapfen bis Ende Oktober, denn mit denen können wir hier in Ostfriesland nicht dienen. |supergri
> 
> Dafür aber mit genug Hecht & Zander...


 
WAAAAAS? Keine Rapfen? Ich glaube, das muss ich mir nochmal gut überlegen|supergri.
Ich werde am nächsten Wochenende mal meine Gufi-Bestände durchschauen und dann eine hübsche Bestellung tätigen.
Ich kann es bis Ende kaum erwarten. Am liebsten würde ich mich sofort ins Auto setzen, aber mein Chef hätte da wahrscheinlich was dagegen.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



holle schrieb:


> @ tommi-engel
> 
> echt schade das den abend an der elbe gar nichts beissen wollte. das war halt der typische vorführeffekt. #c


War trotzdem Klasse.#h
Petri zu den klasse Bachforellen.
...und natürlich an alle anderen Fänger


----------



## buk (25. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Kann heute zwei Hechte ca.50&60cm(muss unbedingt mal an der Grösse drehen...)vermelden.
Gebissen haben beide zwischen 18.45-19.15h auf nen silbernen CoraZ Blinker.

gruss


----------



## paul188 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage. Sehr schöne Fische dabei!
War heute auch los gewesen und konnte 2 Zander fangen. Der erste hatte ca. 45 cm und der zweite war mit 60cm wenigstens etwas besser. Wahrlich keine Riesen , hat aber trotzdem Laune gemacht!Morgen werde ich es erneut versuchen.
Gruß Paul.


----------



## Veit (26. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So langsam gehts voran mit den Saalezandern. Heute nahm ein 68er meinen Ugly Duckling-Wobbler volley. Die Drillinge hingen voll in den Kiemen, so dass ich ihn dann auch erlösen musste. Schmecken wird er sicher trotzdem. :g




Weniger Glück hatte ich mit einem ca. 80 cm langen Hecht der auf Kopyto gebissen hatte, leider aber im Drill verloren ging.


----------



## Guen (26. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> Petri Dietmar ! #6
> 
> Fang noch ein paar Rapfen bis Ende Oktober, denn mit denen können wir hier in Ostfriesland nicht dienen. |supergri
> 
> Dafür aber mit genug Hecht & Zander...




Natürlich haben wir hier Rapfen ,nur nicht so zahlreich ,bisher habe ich zwei auf Gummi gefangen ,beide beim schnellen Einholen !

Gruss Günter


----------



## Raabiat (26. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

107 pralle Zentimeter mitten in einem Seerosenfeld erwischt. An der P&M Specialist Cast mit Daiwa Alphas F ein herrlicher Drill.


----------



## The Driver (26. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

super fotos!


----------



## danny877 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri den Fängern.

Meine Freundin wollte heute noch ein bisschen in die Sonne sitzen. Also Ihren Stuhl eingepackt und ab an den Rhein. Während sie sich sonnte, habe ich 1,5h ein bisschen die Zander geärgert.

Wie immer: ALLE schwimmen wieder (2 grosse 1 kleiner)

Top Köder für die Grossen war heute mittag, bei strahlendem Sonnenschein, dunkel-metallic-grün. Die kleinen fuhren auf blau/weis ab.

Videos zu den Bildern gibt es im Bilder- Videoalbum auf BA (siehe Link unten)


----------



## maesox (26. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Klasse Pic`s !!!!!!! Petri Euch allen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v


----------



## Waagemann (26. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri euch allen#6#6#6!
Kann mich da nur maesox anschließen:k!

mfg waagemann


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petrie an alle Fänger...

@ Rabiat dein erstes Bild ist der absolute Hammer


----------



## zander55 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger aber besonders an Rabiat, sehr schöner Hecht und tolle Bilder, besonders das erste Bild ist Hammer.


----------



## aimless (26. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ja echt geiles bild .
ich sehe schon das neue cover vom blinker


----------



## zander55 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute Mittag am Rhein unterwegs und konnte einen Hecht von 72 cm fangen. Die Zander haben sich leider nicht blicken lasen, hatte zwar zwei vorsichtige Zanderbisse, konnte aber keinen verwerten.


----------



## Lorenz (26. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war wieder für 2-3 stunden am Wasser...


Ein Döbel mit ca. 45cm auf Mosa Lake 7cm.
Ausserdem hatte ich noch 4 weitere Attacken auf einen anderen Köder.Keiner davon hing richtig |rolleyes


----------



## moped (26. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Servus zusammen,

die letzten Tage lief es bei mir was die Stückzahl der Fänge betrifft so gut wie noch nie:

Sonntag: zwei vernünftige Barsche
Montag: neun Aitel in verschiedenen Größen
Dienstag: zwei Hechte, ein 65er und ein Winzling
Heute: drei ganz nette Aitel und ein 33er Barsch (ist mein bisher größter auf KuKö)





So übles Pisswetter könnte es momentan gar nicht haben, als daß ich zuhause bleiben würde!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## NorbertF (26. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Bei den Breisgau-Anglern läufts ganz gut zur Zeit ja 
Langsam werden sie auch größer die Z-Fische!
Die Fotos von den Kleinen lass ich mal weg. Ich glaube wir haben auf 3 kurze Abende (je knapp 2 Stunden fast 20 Fische gefangen).
Ein Drillvideo gibts auch auf breisgau-angler.de


----------



## Sickly (26. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Raabiat schrieb:


> 107 pralle Zentimeter mitten in einem Seerosenfeld erwischt. An der P&M Specialist Cast mit Daiwa Alphas F ein herrlicher Drill.


 
Petri zum großen Hecht! 

was hat der denn da im Maul? Einen Jerk? 
Schickes Gewässer, bei euch lösen die Seerosen sich ja schon auf. Ich interessiere mich immer für Köder die mitten duch ein sich auflösendes Seerosenfeld laufen.

Grüße A.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@daniel: hast du vergessen die großen reinzustellen, also die bilder von den großen zandern? 

super hecht raabiat!


----------



## Veit (27. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri auch zum Meterhecht und in der Tat klasse Fotos, aber die Zanderfänger haben natürlich auch schön abgeräumt! #6

Bei mir heute an der Saale leider nur 2 Nachwuchszander auf Kopyto und Illex-Wobbler.


----------



## meeresangelspezi (27. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heut mal bei uns auf`m See.

Konnte 2 schöne Barsche von jeweils 2 Pfund (42 cm) und 2 Hechte von 6 bzw. 4 Pfund überlisten.


----------



## danny877 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> @daniel: hast du vergessen die großen reinzustellen, also die bilder von den großen zandern?



ja.. verstehe was Du meinst . Die Begrifflichkeit bzw. Definition gross verwende ich bei Zander und Hecht dann wenn sie wenigstens ein bisschen Spass im Drill und Gegenwehr an meiner Speedmaster 270XH machen / leisten. Somit freue ich mich also i.d.R. über alle 60+ler  (genau nachgemessen wird aber i.d.R. nie - messe nur ca. anhand meiner Handspanne von ca. 23cm).


----------



## NorbertF (27. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



danny877 schrieb:


> ja.. verstehe was Du meinst . Die Begrifflichkeit bzw. Definition gross verwende ich bei Zander und Hecht dann wenn sie wenigstens ein bisschen Spass im Drill und Gegenwehr an meiner Speedmaster 270XH machen / leisten. Somit freue ich mich also i.d.R. über alle 60+ler .



Der Daniel ist halt auch nicht zierlich, ich bin ja schon ein 90 Kilo Bröckle :q
Die Zander waren schon ok :q


----------



## maesox (27. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Der Daniel ist halt auch nicht zierlich, ich bin ja schon ein 90 Kilo Bröckle :q
> Die Zander waren schon ok :q


 





Na toll..jetzt weiß ich warum, bei mir kein Fisch groß rauskommt-bin wohl zu fett :c|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## Hecht-Hirte (27. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hier noch nen Kleiner vom Dienstag. Mehr war in drei Stunden leider nicht drin. #d


----------



## Gorcky (27. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Hecht-Hirte schrieb:


> Hier noch nen Kleiner vom Dienstag. Mehr war in drei Stunden leider nicht drin. #d



Petri zum Hecht,auch wenn er gerade mal ein klein wenig größer ist als der Wobbler,aber bei der momentanen Beissflaute schon ein Erfolg!!:m


----------



## The Driver (27. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri hirte. den musstest du sicher keschern mit dem schönen landegerät auf dem bild... ;-)


----------



## olafson (27. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



The Driver schrieb:


> petri hirte. den musstest du sicher keschern mit dem schönen landegerät auf dem bild... ;-)




hi, meinst  du das hübsche, pink-weisse gaff mit schwarzen püntchen? :q
mfg olafson


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

verstehe jungs  Danke für die Aufklärung!!!


----------



## moped (27. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

N'Abend,

momentan läufts wenigstens auf Barsch und Aitel ganz gut, heute ein 32er Barsch und vier Aitel, die jedoch kleiner waren als die letzten Tage. Dafür war das Wetter heut auch nicht so beschissen!





Bei relativ trübem Wasser gab es außer auf den TN60 nur einen einzigen leichten Zufallszupfer auf Gummi.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## AltBierAngler (27. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mein Kumpel ruft mich grad an, der wollte bei uns im Vereinssee noch ein paar Forellen fangen. Als ich den um 17:15Uhr anrief hatte er noch nix seit heute Mittag, da ich arbeiten musste konnte ich leider nicht mit gehn. Ich meinte nur spöttisch: "Wenn du bis jetzt noch keine hast dann kriegste auch nix mehr!"....von wegen.... Er grad am Telefon:"Nee man keine Forelle, da hab ich nen kleinen Blinker drangetüddelt und noch ein paar Würfe damit versucht. Hatte den noch nie vorher benutzt...Zack hab ich nen 73cm Rapfen gefangen!" Ich nur "????!!!" Und das in nem See. Muss wohl einer von den Besatzfischen von vor 10 Jahren gewesen sein, und bei den Rotfedern und Rotaugen dazwischen gerutscht sein. Naja wo das Glück hinfällt. Ein Foto liefer ich nach sobald nachdem ich meinem Kumpel verhauen hab....

mfg Christian


----------



## IngoSuntken (27. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Leute!

So, nach dutzenden von Zander diesen Monat bis 76cm, die ich hier (bis auf den 76er) nicht einstellt habe, war heute mal wieder ein Fisch dabei, den man getrost einstellen kann. Insgesamt waren es heute 7 Zander, wobei 6 der Fische zwischen 30cm und 45cm lagen und der Ausreißer knapp über 84cm hatte. Ein netter Drill zum Abschluß des Angeltages. Köder war ein 10er Kopyto in grün/weiß!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil ein toller Zander!!!


----------



## Jonny83 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein Dickes Petri Ingo!

Sehr schöner Fisch#6!

Sag mal wie machst Du das?

Wir sitzen ein ganzes Wochenende am Wasser und fangen nichts vernünpftiges!

Sind zwar auch ein paar Fische gewehsen
-5 Karpfen
-8 Schleien
-2 Aale
-1 Hecht
aber das sind halt nicht unsere Zielfischgruppe!

Wie gesagt nochmal ein dickes Petri Heil!

Schön Gruss Jonny

Ps. Waren ja nicht erst Deine ersten großen Zander dieses Jahr!


----------



## serge7 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil, Ingo.#6


----------



## Holger (27. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Jonny83 schrieb:


> Ein Dickes Petri Ingo!
> 
> Sehr schöner Fisch#6!
> 
> Sag mal wie machst Du das?


 
Ich war ja nun schon oft genug gemeinsam mit Ingo angeln. Und ich hab es auch noch nicht rausgekriegt. :q

Aber wenn, dann behalte ich es für mich. |rolleyes

Wie schon am Telefon, "Petri Ingo"...#6


----------



## IngoSuntken (27. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Danke Jungs!

@ Jonny83: Gute Gewässer mit guten Beständen sind die halbe Miete, der Rest ein wenig Erfahrung, gemischt mit viel Glück!

@ Holger: Nächste Woche bist Du dran!!!


----------



## Janni WST (28. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil zum dicken Zander!


----------



## NorbertF (28. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



IngoSuntken schrieb:


> Danke Jungs!
> 
> @ Jonny83: Gute Gewässer mit guten Beständen sind die halbe Miete, der Rest ein wenig Erfahrung, gemischt mit viel Glück!
> 
> @ Holger: Nächste Woche bist Du dran!!!



Glückwunsch zum Dickfisch! Dutzende Schniepel kann ich auch vorweisen, aber der Ü80 oder gar 90 wartet noch. Es gibt mit Hoffnung dass du dich auch durch viele kleine "durchangeln" musst. Gut dass du es geschrieben hast. In dem Sinne kannst du aus meiner Sicht auch gern Fänge von "normalen" einstellen, erstens kuck ich gern Bilder und zweitens weiss man dann dass es "normal" ist meistens kleinere zu fangen |supergri#h


----------



## Dart (28. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein toller Fisch, Ingo#6
Dickes Petrie, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## IngoSuntken (28. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ all: Danke!!! #h

@ NorbertF: Das ist mit den Schniepeln ist aber dieses Jahr im September besonders extrem. Nun gut, es waren auch einige 60+ und viele über 55cm dabei, aber die schönen Zander lassen sich derzeit nicht so häufig blicken. Aber es passt momentan, da wir ständig starke Luftdruckschwankungen haben und kleinere Zander reagieren darauf wesentlich umempfindlicher, als größere Fische. Sobald das Wasser aber deutlich abkühlt, beißen die Zander von +/- 70cm bei uns wieder regelmäßig, da interessiert auch der Luftdruck kaum. Das wird auch in den nächsten zwei Wochen der Fall sein.... 

Ich lese zwar auch gern Fangberichte hier, aber ich bin es leid, mittlere Zander oder gar Schniepel in Kamera zu recken oder darüber zu schreiben. Das habe ich zwar sonst auch schon gemacht, aber mittlerweile tue ich einem 60er das nicht mehr an, vor die Linse gehalten zu werden! Bei guten Fische immer, das ist klar, aber dies sind dann ja auch Fische, an die man sich immer gern erinnert, aber nicht unbedingt an dutzende 55er oder so! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## NorbertF (28. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Du hast Recht, man muss nicht jeden Fisch fotografieren. Machen wir übrigens auch nicht, nur wenn er eh nicht im Wasser abgehakt werden kann, wir sind meistens zu zweit da geht das.
Die letzten 4 kurzen Abende (kein Nachtangeln...) haben wir auch zu zweit so knapp 25 Stück gefangen, aber nur einer über 70...ich hoffe auch auf stabiles kühles Herbstwetter für die dicken.


----------



## Promachos (28. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Ingo

Dickes Petri zu dem Prachtburschen!
Deine Photos und die Postings steigern meine Vorfreude auf meinen Trip mit Holger noch mal mehr - wenn das überhaupt möglich ist.

@ Holger

Kannst Du dir den Großzander bitte bis Ende Oktober aufheben? Ich möchte gerne beim Drill zusehen:m.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## zander55 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Ingo, sehr schöner Zander!#6


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war heute auch mal n bissel Spinnern...es hat den ganzen tag geregnet..der Wasserspiegel des See ist sicher an die 10cm angestiegen..gefangen habe ich 3 kleine Hechte einen guten Barsch ...einen guten Hecht habe ich im drill verlohren irgendwie geh ich die Großen zu hart im Drill an "muss mal mehr mit der Rllenbremse arbeiten"

So im großen und ganzen nen ganz Spassiger Tag!
Gruß Chris


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage.#6
Ich melde mich dann auch mal in eine Woche (Angel) Urlaub ab.
Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt...|rolleyes

Macht hier schon mal Platz.....|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## duck_68 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Endlich ist der "Magische Meter" auch bei mir gefallen.

Konnte heute eine 102cm Hechtdame mit nem 12cm PB Attracor zu nem vorübergehenden Landgang überreden.

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img526.*ih.us/img526/16/hecht1021pj2.jpg[/URL]


[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img513.*ih.us/img513/5415/hecht1022of3.jpg[/URL]​


----------



## Steph75 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Ingo.Petri Heil(mal wieder).Toller Fisch.
Das mit den unmengen an 50-60 cm Zandern war im September aber auch wirklich extrem.
Im Moment geht aber kaum was.Bin grade wieder da,und es gab nur nen 55er Zander und einen Hecht gleicher Grösse. Der Luftdruck war heut aber auch sehr niedrig,soll jetzt allerdings steigen und sich dann einpendeln. Ich lass mich mal überraschen


----------



## minden (29. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Ingi und MArtin, geile Fische:l

Ich war heute auch trotz regen mal 2 Std. los neue Stellen testen...
Kollege hatte nen Hecht, ich einen Zander und nen besseren Aussteiger,...Naja nächstes mal bleibt er hängen...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Endlich ist der "Magische Meter" auch bei mir gefallen.


Petri von mir#h

Schön das es endlich mal geklappt hat mit dem Meter.#6


----------



## ZanderKai (29. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin

Ich war für 3 tage mit meinem onkel am vereinssee in frille udn konnte gestern abend um halb 9 einen 70er zander überlisten:k
Ausserdem fingen wir noch insgeamt 3 weitere um die 60cm!
Viele fehlbisse hatten wir leider auch

Von Montag bis mittwoch gehts nochmal los:g


----------



## duck_68 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Petri von mir#h
> 
> Schön das es endlich mal geklappt hat mit dem Meter.#6



Danke!!

nachem ich letzte Jahr mit jeweils 96 cm bei Hecht und Zander und das an einem Tag(!!!) an der Marke gekratzt habe, freut es mich auch riesig.

Martin


----------



## Schuschek (29. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen! 
@minden, die Bilder sind richtig genial gemacht!#r


----------



## minden (29. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Schuschek schrieb:


> @minden, die Bilder sind richtig genial gemacht!#r


 
Danke,...ist aber eigentlich nur Mittel zum Zweck, wirkt aber teilweise trotzdem ganz gut;-)

Für alle die auch nicht so gerne Stellen öffentlich machen, hier habe ich mal eine Anleitung zum Thema Backroundretusche geschrieben.

http://www.jigfanatics.de/f40d6198db0c8eb05/03c19898f01259201/03c19899b61490a10/index.html

Viel Spass beim probieren.


----------



## zander55 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri, schöne Fische!

War vorhin trotz Regen mit der Spinnrute am Rhein unterwegs und konnte neben einen Schniepelzander einen schönen Hecht von 83cm auf Kopyto fangen.


----------



## IngoSuntken (29. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ alle Fänger: Glückwunsch zu den Fischen. Besonders Martin zu dem prächtigen Hecht! Leider allein am Wasser, wie ich denke!


----------



## the doctor (29. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

knappe 80cm und dick wie sau! 
und geregnet hat´s auch 



http://img364.*ih.us/img364/1166/zander5at0.jpg


----------



## minden (29. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hey petri le doctoré,....fetter Waldzander#h


----------



## xx771 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ The Doctor

Glückwunsch, verrate doch mal welchen Köder du verwendet hast???


----------



## duck_68 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



IngoSuntken schrieb:


> @ alle Fänger: Glückwunsch zu den Fischen. Besonders Martin zu dem prächtigen Hecht! Leider allein am Wasser, wie ich denke!




Jo, leider kein Mitstreiter da gewesen, der ein gutes Foto hätte schießen können;+ Aber egal, es geht ja um den Fisch und nicht um mich


----------



## serge7 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri doctor, sehr schöner Fisch!#6


----------



## bounceya (30. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gestern war ich mal wieder für ne Stunde bei mir am See! Ergebnis 2 kleine Hechte 55cm und 65cm.

Heute werde ich nochmal ein wenig länger gehen.


----------



## the doctor (30. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Danke
Köder: Salt Shaker ca 15cm


----------



## Molke-Drink (30. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Endlich ist der "Magische Meter" auch bei mir gefallen.
> 
> Konnte heute eine 102cm Hechtdame mit nem 12cm PB Attracor zu nem vorübergehenden Landgang überreden.
> 
> ...


 
Petri zum Meter!
Woher haste den die Rolle?Das ist ein echt geiles teil und mit keiner anderen zu vergleichen|bla:


----------



## duck_68 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Petri zum Meter!
> Woher haste den die Rolle?Das ist ein echt geiles teil und mit keiner anderen zu vergleichen|bla:



Hi die Rolle ist wirklich nur mit ner Stella zu vergleichen. Die Branzino und die 4000er Stella schenken sich nix (ich fische beide#6)

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## NorbertF (30. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Martin, Petri Heil, sehr feiner Fisch!
Und minden danke für die Anleitung  Daniel hat das gleich mal getestet. Ist zwar nur ein 60er oder so, aber egal:


----------



## Holger (30. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Es läuft momentan sehr schleppend auf Zander. Die Luftdruckschwankungen machen den Jungs im Moment wohl die Mäuler dicht.
Am Samstag war ich für 3 Stunden mit meinem Azubi André unterwegs, wir machten eine kleine Kanaltour. Insgesamt gab es nur 4 Bisse, was eher mau ist. Einen Zander von ca. 60 cm konnte ich dann wenigstens noch fangen.
Heute Nachmittag war ich dann gemeinsam mit meinem Bruder wieder bootsmäßig unterwegs. Auch hier mussten wir feststellen, das der Luftdruck seine Spuren hinterlässt. Der ging übelst hoch von gestern Abend 1010 bei mittlerweile 1024 hPa. Ich fing nur einen kleinen Zander von ca. 45 cm.
Was aber lustig war.....ich hab kurz danach eine SCHOLLE gefangen, ich konnte es kaum glauben. Die muß ja echt Kilometer gerissen haben, denn der Emder Hafen ist doch schon ein ganzes Stück entfernt. Die Platte hat ganz regulär gebissen, der Stinger-Drilling hing vorne im Maul. 
Sachen gibts..... 
Kurz vor Feierabend stieg dann noch ein schöner Hecht ein. Der mir auch fast noch flöten ging, als er sein Heil kurzzeitig im Ankerseil suchte. Mein Bruder konnte ihn dann aber da lösen und ich weiterdrillen. 
Bleibt zu hoffen, das der Luftdruck sich mal über einen längeren Zeitraum stabilisiert und dann werden die Zander auch wieder munter.


----------



## jumon42 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War am Wochenende wieder in Holland. Mittlerweile sind die Barsche auch im Hafen. So habe ich auf Barsche und Hechte geangelt.
Der größte Barsch war 34 cm. 
Neben vielen Aussteigern konnte ich insgesamt 9 Hechte landen. 98, 94, 90, 82, 74, 74, 73, 68 und 65 cm ergeben insgesamt 7,18 m Hecht.
Schaut euch den Bericht und die Bilder auf meiner Homepage an. Ihr müsst nur die Links im Bericht auf meiner Seite anklicken, dann könnt ihr alle Hechte sehen.
Das Bild zeigt meinen kleinsten Fang auf den größten Köder. Mehr geht kaum :q


----------



## IngoSuntken (30. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Holger: Glückwunsch! Schöne Tiere! Da warste platt bei dem Plattfisch, oder??? Vor ein paar Tagen noch wolltest Du mal wieder nen Hecht auf Gufi, da isser nun! :m

Meine Story von heute erzähle ich lieber nicht hier! Das wäre zu peinlich!  Hatte auf jeden Fall nen gewaltigen Zander dran und verloren.....

Gestern gab es zu zweit noch 4 Zander bis knapp über 60cm! Kurios war, dass wir bei den ersten fünf Würfen fünf Bisse hatten und davon vier in Zander umwandeln konnten! Was für ein Start gestern!!! Danach noch einige Fehlbisse und nach 15 Minuten kam dann absolut kein Biss mehr! Wir hatten danach noch eine gute Stunde bis zur Dämmerung, aber leider auch keinen Biss mehr! Furioser Start, schwaches Ende!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Janni WST (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Holger: Petri Heil! Hattest bestimmt `n paar Lockperlen auf dem Vorfach, oder? grins


----------



## IngoSuntken (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Janni WST: :vik:


----------



## slowhand (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hi die Rolle ist wirklich nur mit ner Stella zu vergleichen. Die Branzino und die 4000er Stella schenken sich nix (ich fische beide#6)
> 
> Gruß
> Martin#h



Wo bekommst Du Dein Japan-Gerät denn her? Direkt aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne oder hast Du hier in D gute Kontakte?

Gibt's hier sonst Leute, die gute Kontakte in Sachen Japan haben?

Entschuldigung wegen |offtopic, deshalb gerne auch die Antworten per PN oder einen Link zum relevanten Thread...

Danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> Entschuldigung wegen |offtopic, deshalb gerne auch die Antworten per PN oder einen Link zum relevanten Thread...


Gut erkannt)
Die übliche Bitte an alle (damit spart ihr mit Arbeit mit verschieben):
Bitte einigermaßen ObTopic bleiben.
Ihr könnt ja alle Fragen rund um Fänge in Extrathreads diskutieren.


----------



## serge7 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Deswegen jetzt wieder "On Topic" (müssen wir eigentlich für alles ein Fremdwort haben???????) oder besser gesagt "zum Thema":

Petri Heil, Holger! Läuft zwar momentan nicht viel aber mal ne Überraschung zwischendurch ist ja auch mal ganz lustig...


----------



## Ghanja (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Waren heute auch mal wieder unterwegs und konnte ein paar Zander zum Landgang überreden - darunter auch ein schön gefärbtes Männchen ... |supergri


----------



## honeybee (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an die Fänger

Wir haben dieses WE Besuch aus nördlicheren Gefilden und da es bei den Jungs gestern nicht so gut lief, entschloss ich mich heute, mal mit ihnen gemeinsam heraus zu fahren.

Zuerst gab es ein paar Zander und Barsche..
http://img127.*ih.us/img127/1865/img3993ub7.jpg

Dann war lange Zeit etwas Ruhe, bis es bei Dennis ordentlich rummste.
Der Hecht hatte es so eilig, das er fast ins Boot gesprungen wäre. Das hätte das Keschern natürlich erspart.
Kurz mal so das Maßband ran gehalten und grobe 82cm....

http://img110.*ih.us/img110/9758/img3994hs2.jpg


Kurz darauf ging dann dieser bei mir noch an den Haken.......auch, grob gemessen, Ü80

http://img110.*ih.us/img110/6615/img3995sx3.jpg

Gleich der nächste Wurf brachte die Skelli zum knirscheln. Mein Gegenüber kam die ersten paar Meter noch gut mit, doch dann ging der Tanz los. Kurzer Sichtkontakt....oh ja, der iss gut 1m+. Immer wieder gab es schnelle Fluchten in die Tiefe und dann......Schnur schlaff und mein Stahl sah aus wie ein Korkenzieher.....tja, weg war er....

Später gabs immer wieder ein paar Barsche und jede Menge Fehlbisse.

Fazit....Dennis und Co. kommen wieder :m


----------



## Köhlerkönig (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Jana #h

schöner Bericht und wie du schon sagtes, "Dennis und Co kommen wieder" !

Das steht so fest wie das Amen in der Kirche! :q

Schönen Dank nochmal an dich, und deine Family!

War nen wunderschönes Wochenende.

Bis bald :vik:


----------



## ZanderKai (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!#6

Ich konnte letze nacht auch wieder einen 60er zander überlisten!


----------



## jens2510 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So, auch ich habe nen schönen 79er Rapfen 9,5 Pfd. vom Wochenende zu vermelden! Ging auf einen Kupfernen Mepps Aglia 5. Der Drill war wie immer sehr schön. Hier die Bilder.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



jens2510 schrieb:


> So, auch ich habe nen schönen 79er Rapfen 9,5 Pfd. vom Wochenende zu vermelden! Ging auf einen Kupfernen Mepps Aglia 5. Der Drill war wie immer sehr schön. Hier die Bilder.



dickes petriii!!!!!!!!!!!
geiles ding


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Allen Fängern ein dickes PetriHeil!

Ganz besonders an Jens- echt geiles Teil!!!


----------



## Veit (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute mal mit Boardi Pokerface an ein paar Seen unterwegs. Er hatte sich gestern erst seinen blauen Fischereischein beim Ordnungsamt abgeholt und kann damit nun endlich auch gezielt die Raubfische angreifen. 
Am ersten Gewässern (wo ich bisher erst einmal überhaupt was gefangen hatte) gingen die Hechte aber erstmal nur bei mir an die Angel. 4 Stück konnte ich dort mit einem Illex Arnaud-Wobbler überlisten, wobei drei davon nur kleine Schniepel um die 45 cm waren. 




Ein besserer Esox von 63 cm war dann aber auch noch dabei.




Am nächsten See hatte ich einen guten Hechtkontakt auf Kopyto-Gummi, leider stieg der Entenschnabel aber gleich wieder aus.
Als nochmal Gewässerwechsel. Pokerface wollte es dort mal mit Gummifisch versuchen und ich gab ihm denn Tipp hier auffällige Farben zu verwenden. Gesagt - Getan! Und so konnte er dann auch noch einen netten 56er Hecht auf seinen gelbschwarzgestreiften Gummifisch fangen. Ein gelungener Raubfischeinstand, über den ich mich genauso so sehr gefreut habe, wie der glückliche Fänger selbst.




Alle Fänge erfreuen sich weiterhin bester Gesundheit!


----------



## duck_68 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöne Bilder Veit - wie immer


----------



## xxcruiserxx (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

so , ich war heute ma an der elbe bei gesthacht, meine eltern wollten nämlich en ausflug machen^^.
also hab ich da ma ne halbe stunde geangelt un ich konnte einen rapfen von 50 cm fangen, der ging auf nen illex jason 90


----------



## aimless (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

so ich war heute auch unterwegs und konnte zwei hechte fangen.einmal 47 und56 cm . köder war ein profiblinker in rot und eim gummifisch in weiß/rot/schwarz größe e von profiblinker


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin!

War gerade mit Popey los, ein Minihecht auf billigen Balzer 
Wobbler in Firetiger schonend longlinereleased. :q


----------



## Veit (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*






Eben noch schnell nachgelegt. Ging auch wieder auf den Illex Arnaud.
Ein zweiter in gleicher Größenordnung ist noch ausgeschlitzt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs. Ergebnis waren zwei Hechte, einmal 65cm und der zweite 88cm bei exakt 5,0kg.


----------



## Lorenz (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war auch mal wieder am Wasser |supergri


Eigentlich wollte ich am Rhein mal einen Platz zum Wallerspinnen angucken,der auf der Karte sehr interessant aus sah.Vor Ort sah es dann nichtmehr so gut aus.Scheinbar viel zu flach...


Macht nix,leichte Spinnrute war ja auch dabei!
12g Blinker in silber druff,ein paar Würfe an die Strömungskante später stieg dann auch schon einer ein!  


 


Später fing ich an einem Buhnenfeld noch zwei weitere!


 



 


Danach war ich noch kurz an meinem Vereinsflüsschen.Wasserstand noch leicht erhöht,Trübung ist auch nichtmehr so extrem.Morgen nach der Schule wird angefüttert.
Am Döbelspot war ich auch kurz...Nüx...
Aber allein schon die Eisvögel die man dort immer sieht ,sind die paar hundert meter Fussmarsch wert  



Ihr wollt wissen wie groß die Rapfen sind?
Ich auch |supergri|supergri|supergri
Ihr könnt ja mal schätzen...


----------



## bounceya (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

der erste 55 cm??


----------



## Promachos (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo und Petri!

Nach längerer Durststrecke konnte ich gestern wieder mal einen Fisch nicht nur an den Haken, sondern auch an Land bringen: einen Hecht mit 75 cm, gebissen auf Profi-Blinker, gefangen von Amateur-Angler.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Andy Südkamp (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin Moin....
Ich bin neu hier im AB und stell mich daher erstmal kurz vor. 
Ich bin 19 Jahre alt und komme aus dem hohen Norden. Genauergesagt aus der Stadt Norden.
Meine bevorzugte angelmethode ist das Spinnfischen auf Hecht und Zander. Allerdings angle ich außer der Raubfischsaison sehr gerne auf Aal oder suche abwechslung am Forellensee.
Mein Hausgewässer ist das Norder Tief,welches Ortskundigen mit sicherheit ein Begriff ist.

War in den letzen 2 Wochen fast täglich unterwegs und war mehr oder weniger erfolgreich
. Konnte knapp 20 Zander fangen wobei die größe echt zu wünschen übrig lässt. Der durchschnitt lag bei ca 45 cm. Hechte waren auch ein paar dabei,wobei der "größte" grade mal 62cm hatte. Läuft zur zeit hier im Norden eher schleppend. Sehr schwankende Fangergebnisse,ähnlich wie die Wetterlage. Mal Hop mal Top. 
Naja die interessante Phase kommt ja erst noch 


Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus den letzten Tagen.























mfg
andy


----------



## maesox (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Herzlich Willkommen u Petri zu Deinen Fängen!!!!!#6


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wilkommen an Board 

Viel Spaß im AB!

Petri schöne Fische!


----------



## yh1ly73 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hab zwar kein Photo vom Fisch, aber gestern hatte ich meinen ersten Waller an der Angel. Hab ihn nach 15 Minuten Drill kurz gesehen - schätzungsweis 1 Meter 20. Machte einen großen Fehlern, da ich einem anderen Angler nach einem Handschuh rief, war ich kurz unkonzentriert, habe die Schnur kurz etwas lockerer gehalten und dabei hat er sich dann abgeschüttelt. Zum in den Arsch beißen. Heute dann noch zur Entschädigung ein kleiner Hecht, der 55 cm hatte. Das mit dem Waller muß ich erst noch verkraften.


----------



## Benny1982 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hab  auch noch ein paar Hechtchen überlisten können, alle auf 3er Meps in Rot an der Forellenrute, war ein Mortz Spaß.

1x 71cm
1x 69cm
1x 68cm

Foto gibts leider nur vom 71er hatte die Kammera unterwegs nicht dabei. Meine kleine wird den gestrigen Tag wohl nicht so schnell vergessen schießlich hat sie den 71er rausgekurbelt wenn auch mit unterstützung von Mir :m


----------



## grintz (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an dich und deine kleine !
Wenn sie einmal Blut geleckt hat, ist's vorbei mit dem Nicht-Angler dasein... 

so long


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil an alle Erfolgreichen bei mir in Erfurt war Mittwoch garnichts los 6 Stunden intensivstes Spinnfischen und nur einen Barsch von 25 cm  ich hätte auch gern nen schönen Hecht gefangen vielleicht ja am Wochenende Gruß Chris


----------



## Nordangler (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Konnte heute 2 schöne Barsche und einen ca 65-70er Hecht fangen. Köder war ein Minitwister in Weiß. Die Barsche 30 und 35 cm liegen in der Truhe und der Hecht schwimmt wieder.


Sven


----------



## jens2510 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Konnten heute 8 Barsche an der Nahe zum Landausflug überreden. 2 schwimmen wieder, 6 landen heute Abend auf dem Grill. Mhhh, das wird lecker. Hatten Größen zwischen 15 und 30 cm. Es gibt so viele in der Größe da, Fanggarantie!!! Sie gingen auf goldene Mepps Aglia 3 und 4 und Salmo Hornet 4 cm in schwarz.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tip geben, wie ich den Hornet weiter in die Fluten rausbekomme? Danke

Hier das Bild..... mhhhhhh :l


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dünnere schnur,
leichte >>lange<< Rute,
 Vorschaltblei Nachteil lässt den Wobbler nicht mehr so schön laufen!

mfg Marvin


----------



## NorbertF (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich hatte heute Premiere für dieses Jahr.
Wie fast immer war ich abends ein wenig angeln und konnte 2 Zander auf Walleye Assassin erwischen.
Der erste war so 60cm lang und wohl Nummer 73 an Raubfisch für dieses Jahr.
Dann ists passiert. Ein Volley Biss und wieder ein Zander dran. Ohje der Haken in den Kiemen. Somit habe ich dieses Jahr meinen ersten Fisch getötet (Forellen mal aussen vor).
Er hatte auch nur genau 50cm, aber schmecken wird er trotzdem insbesondere weils der erste dieses Jahr ist.
Trotzdem schade drum. Und deswegen melde ich mich auch mit dem Fisch hier, damit man sieht dass ich auch gern Fisch esse


----------



## duck_68 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöne Rolle Norbert


----------



## maxderangler (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

HI ich hbe dieses jahr schon mehrere rapfen ca 40-50 cm gefangen alle mit einem rasselden 11cm langen balzer wobbler und einen 50er Hecht aber mein hecht so klein des is pflicht dass der schwimmt 2 rapfen sin im reucherofen gelandet!!! lecker


----------



## AltBierAngler (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@maxderangler: wie räuchertst du die Rapfen?? Kannst du mir per PN nen rezept schicken??


mfg christian.


----------



## carphunter85 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So, werde nun auch mal was posten...

Erstmal ein schöner 72er Rheinhecht von letzter Woche.


Und dann noch nen 75er Rapfen von Vorgestern.

Alle beide natürlich(!!!) wieder released


----------



## Master_Bown (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo ich konnte beim gestrigen Aal/Zanderansitz einen 50iger Stachelritter auf Köfi und 3 Aale auf Wurm (64, 52, 49) überlisten. Leider schluckte der Zander den Haken so tief, dass es keine Rettung mehr für den kleinen gab.  Cam lag zu Hause, aber das nächste mal vergesse ich sie nicht!

PS: Salmo Hornets jage ich wunderbar mit einem  2-3 g vorgeschaltetem Bleischrot in die Fluten! Und Fangen tuhe ich damit genaus wie  ohne, mit dem Vorteil ich komme weiter raus |supergri

greetz!


----------



## zander55 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Erst mal ein fettes Petri an alle Fänger...

  Konnte in den letzten Tagen am Rhein einen ganzen Haufen Zander fangen , allerdings lag die Durchschnittsgröße bei nur 40 cm, nur einer war mit 56cm immerhin schon etwas besser. Außerdem gab es noch einen 72er Hecht und zwei Rapfen bis 58cm.


----------



## fantazia (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute Premiere für dieses Jahr.
> Wie fast immer war ich abends ein wenig angeln und konnte 2 Zander auf Walleye Assassin erwischen.
> Der erste war so 60cm lang und wohl Nummer 73 an Raubfisch für dieses Jahr.
> Dann ists passiert. Ein Volley Biss und wieder ein Zander dran. Ohje der Haken in den Kiemen. Somit habe ich dieses Jahr meinen ersten Fisch getötet (Forellen mal aussen vor).
> ...


petri#h.


----------



## davis (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger! Schöne Fische!

Mich würd besonders mal so ein großer Rapfen beissen...aber das dauert noch paar Jahre bis die bei uns hier so groß sind!:m

greetz


----------



## danny877 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri allen Fängern!

Welche Überraschung heute Morgen :q War eigentlich mit Gufi auf Zander unterwegs. Dieser Rhein-Dickbarsch (neuer PB jetzt 42cm) hat mich aber heute mehr gefreut als ein Zander. Barsche sind bei uns im Rhein selten geworden. 
Natuerlich dürfte er auch gleich wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Waagemann (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri geiles Ding!


----------



## paul188 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger!!
Ich war die letzten beiden Tage auch los gewesen.
Mir ging es ähnlich wie zander55 , viele kleine und ein etwas besserer Zander.Wenigstens gab es jede menge Bisse und Spaß hat es allemal gemacht.
Ein paar Bilder habe ich auch noch.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## paul188 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Und hier noch die Bilder vom besseren.


----------



## Wizard2 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri allen fängern!

@paul & danny schöne stachelritter#6


----------



## Veit (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Auch von mir ein Dickes Petri an alle Erfolgreichen! #6

War heute vormittag mal ein bisschen die Spinnrute schwingen und bin auch erfolgreich gewesen.
Ein 65er Hecht ging auf Illex Arnaud-Wobbler.




Danach auf Wobbler nur noch zwei Hechte in ähnlicher Größe als Nachläufer, so dass ich Stelle und Köder wechselte. Auf Kopyto-Gummi gabs dann erst einen Fehlbiss und kurz darauf ein 40er Zanderchen, dem ich das Foto erspart habe.
Dann noch ein bisschen Arbeit für meine Rollenbremse mit einem 70er Silberkarpfen, der allerdings nur quergehakt war.
Hatte zufällig Boardi Heuwiese mit seinem Sohn getreffen. Zur Landung haben sie mir netterweise ihren Kescher ausgeliehen und der Kleine hat noch ein schönes Erinnerungsfoto geschossen.
Besten Dank nochmal!


----------



## Veit (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute nachmittag nochmal mit Boardi Sandro25 auf einem See Bootsangeln.
Und es lief ziemlich gut!!! :vik:
Der erste Hechtkontakt ließ nicht lange auf sich warten, leider schlitzte mir dieses bessere Exemplar aber nach ein paar Sekunden aus. Sandro legte sofort danach einen schönen 78er vor.




Danach überraschenderweise mitten im Freiwasser mehrere Baby-Hechte. Der absolute "Hammer" dabei war wohl dieser.




Währenddessen erlebte ich aber leider auch eine ziemliche Pechsträhne und verlor nochmals zwei bessere Exemplare nach kurzem Kontakt durch Ausschlitzen.   
Gegen abend war diese Pechsträhne aber dann doch vorbei und ich konnte kurz hintereinander nochmal 3 Hechte zwischen ca. 60 und 70 cm ins Boot befördern.












Dann war es fast dunkel und wir beendeten den kurzweiligen und fischreichen Bootstrip. Insgesamt konnten wir in gut 3 Stunden 8 Hechte landen, davon 4 ordentliche. Davon hatte Sandro 2 Stück auf Salmo Perch-Wobbler und ich 6 Stück auf meinen derzeitigen Lieblingsköder - den Illex Arnaud-Wobbler.
Alle Fische durften wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Sandro25 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dem ist nichts hin zu zu fügen!:vik:

War wirklich ein ausgesprochen geiler Angeltag, schade das er schon vorbei ist.#c
Wie gesagt, von dem Illex Wobbler bin ich schwer beeindruckt!

MFG


----------



## Holger (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Die Zander halten sich momentan arg zurück, wie mein Bruder und ich heute wieder schmerzlich erleben durften. Das bedeutet aber nicht, das sich die Köfis in unseren Kanälen zurück lehnen können, denn die zwar nicht so zahlreichen, dafür aber momentan extrem bissigen Hechte liegen auf der Lauer. Zahlreiche Hechtfänge in eigentlich typischen Zandergewässern in den letzten Wochen belegen dies.
So auch heute.....freudiger Erwartung ob einiger schöner Zander fuhren mein Bruder und ich raus auf den See, so gegen halb 4 ankerten wir die 1. Stelle.......aber Pustekuchen. In der Hoffnung, das die Zander gegen Abend aktiv würden, wechselten wir mehrfach die Stelle, blieben aber überall ohne Biß.
Kurz vor Feierabend dann aber doch.....ich warf den GuFi etwas über die Scharkante ins Flachwasser, kurbelte und in der Absinkphase auf ein Mal ein Biß...die straffe Schnur wurde in einem Bogen nach vorne gedrückt, der Angreifer war mit dem GuFi nach vorne geschossen.....Anhieb, hängt ganz kurz, und vorbei......neuer Wurf, 1-2 Kurbelumdrehungen.....und zack, da war er wieder. Und dieses Mal hing der Fisch......nach recht kurzem Drill konnte ich dann diese schöne Hechtdame zum kurzzeitigen Bootsbesuch entführen.
Die 93 cm lange Esoxmama war wohl genährt und hatte auch kurz vor der Attacke etwas Großes verschluckt, der Bauch war richtig beulig. Deswegen war Sie wohl auch träge im Drill. 
So nahm der an Bissen flaue Abend doch noch ein versöhnliches Ende.


----------



## zander55 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger, sehr schöne Fische!

  War vorhin für zwei Stunden am Rhein unterwegs. Es lief ganz gut, konnte insgesamt 5 Zander fangen und einer ist mir kurz vom Ufer noch ausgeschlitzt. Der größte Fisch hatte 73 cm,  die andern waren etwa 40 – 50 cm.


----------



## Sandro25 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen!

MFG


----------



## Veit (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Jo von mir auch! Na Sandro, sonen Klasse-Hecht wie von Holger holen wir demnächst auch noch aus dem Teich.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil Sandro und Veit .dit hört sich doch mal nach nem coolen angeltrip an


----------



## serge7 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Also hier dann auch nochmal ein Dickes Petri, Holger! Nächste Woche greifen wir dann nochmal verstärkt an...#6

Wollen wir hoffen, daß die Zander dann mal wieder bisschen mehr in Beisslaune kommen...


----------



## Holger (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Serge 7

Ja Kai, da müsste doch hoffentlich was gehen bei den Zandern. Wenn die sich man eben mit Ihrer Beißlust an den Hechten orientieren würden, dann wären wir nen Schritt weiter....#6


Petri Heil an Sandro, Veit, Zander 55 und Paul, alles super Fischis...#6


----------



## Stetten (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil Leute! Jetzt gehts los bei dem Wetter mit den dicken Muttis!


----------



## Master_Bown (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Sandro und Veit,

ich will heute Nachmittag auch noch ein letzes mal mit der Spinnrute an meinen Hausgewässern losziehen!

Wenn man sich die Bilder von Euch anschaut juckt es einem schon in den Fingern 

Biss hoffentlich nächste Woche!

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## paul188 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri an Holger , Sandro und Veit zu den schönen Hechten.
Natürlich auch an zander55 , sehr schöner Stachelritter #6

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Veit (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Bin heute vormittag mit den Boardis Pokerface und Paddyli zu einer kleinen Spinntour aufgebrochen. Wir versuchten unser Glück an einem See und schon nach wenigen Würfen hatte Pokerface den ersten Hecht von 55 cm an seinem Kopyto-Gummifisch.




Danach hatte er an der selben Stelle noch einen weiteren Biss, bei dem leider der Schwanz seines Gummifisches abgebissen wurde. Ich find dann wenig später ebenfalls auf Kopyto auch einen Hecht von etwas mehr als 50 cm.




Danach tat sich bis auf eine Fehlattacke auf Illex-Wobbler bei mir erstmal nix, dann ging mir aber noch ein Barsch an den wobbler und einen Hecht hatte ich als Nachläufer. Diesen Hecht bekam dann Pokerface an seinen Gummifisch, leider schlitze er aber wieder aus. Ich konnte kurz darauf einen weiteren 50er Hecht zum kurzen Landgang überreden.




Danach hatte ich leider bloß noch zwei Ausschlitzer. Einer davon war nur ein Kleinhecht, der andere ein etwas besserer.
Wir wechselten an einen anderen See, wo Pokerface das Glück hatte einen der dort schwer fangbaren Zander zu überlisten. Der 50er ging auf Sandra-Twister.




Paddyli hatte noch einen guten Hecht von ungefähr 80 cm als Nachläufer, leider schnappte er aber nicht mehr zu. Außer ein paar Fehlbissen ging dann nix mehr, dennoch wars ja wieder eine recht fischreiche Tour. Die beiden Jungs haben dann noch ein bisschen allein weiter geangelt, da ich nach Hause musste und vielleicht ist ja auch Paddyli dann noch zum Erfolg gekommen....


----------



## mortal (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil an alle Fänge. Ich war heute ca. 2 Stunden unterwegs ,konnte leider keinen einzigen überreden.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute morgen drei Stunden draussen, mal wieder ein Welsbiss auf Zandergeraet, knapp 5m vor dem Ufer habe ich ihn gehakt und ab ging die Post in die Flussmitte. Die 4000er Twinpower hat gesurrt wie lange nicht, ich habe langsam die Bremse fester gezogen (hatte sie in meiner ueblichen Zander-Einstellung), hatte aber keine chance, das Fluovorfach war ziemlich schnell durch...

Werde das naechste mal mit Wallergeraet losgehen. Jedes 2-3mal Angeln an dieser Stelle habe ich einen Wallerbiss. Einen kleineren konnte ich landen, 2 kapitale sind erster sieger geblieben.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ach ja, gefangen habe ich auch was, einen Barsch (bild1) und dann noch dieses kapitale exemplar auf bild 2....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger.
Ich war auch mal wieder los....




Hecht 81cm




Hecht107cm




Hecht 81cm




Hecht 72 cm
....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*





Hecht 80 cm




Hecht 85 cm




Hecht 72cm




Hecht 80 cm


----------



## Veit (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wahnsinn Tommi, ne Bootstour ohne Meterhecht gibts bei dir wohl nicht?! :m
An den hiesigen Gewässern ist die 80 cm-Marke dieses Jahr scheinbar das höchste der Gefühle. Ausnahmen haben absoluten Seltenheitswert.
Aber nächstes Wochenende klappts vielleicht dann wenigstens am Bodden doch noch mit meinem Meterhecht 2007. *hoff*


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hi tommi. mein ü80er heute war fett. aber deine 80er sind z.t. schweine, fette schweine 

@veit: den arnaud hab ich auch dieses jahr intensiv gefischt. ein echter kleinfisch-verführer, da kriegt man jede fluppe, die gierigen und die launischen aber ob dieser köder der richtige für nen großen hecht ist, ich wage dies zu bezweifeln und würde gezielt für nen guten hecht andere köder einsetzen. so mein urteil. vielleicht fängst du ja noch nen dicken auf den köder.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*





Hecht 72 cm




Hecht74




Hecht 86 cm


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*





Hecht 71 cm
und zu guter letzt 




Hecht 89 cm


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> An den hiesigen Gewässern ist die 80 cm-Marke dieses Jahr scheinbar das höchste der Gefühle.


 
Dafür hast Du ein super Zander Gewässer..:m
Mit Zandern siehts bei uns leider sehr schlecht aus...:c


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Wahnsinn Tommi, ne Bootstour ohne Meterhecht gibts bei dir wohl nicht?! :m


War doch diesmal nur einer dabei....|rolleyes


----------



## bounceya (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hmmm 

soviele gute exemplare fangen andere nicht im jahr ,-)

respekt


----------



## Master_Bown (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo,

aus meiner Spinntour ist heute leider nicht viel herausgekommen. 2 große Kiesgruben habe ich abgelaufen (34 und 46 Ha) und nicht mal ein Zupfer oder Bärschen |uhoh:

Dann dachte ich mir, nachdem ich Schilfkanten und Uferregionen intensiv befischt habe, heute stehen die Fische weiter draußen und tief. Auf Gummi hatte nicht so richtig Lust also wollte ich mich mit Köfi ansetzen. Nichtmal Köderfischen haben gebissen. Nehme an, die letzte (sehr kalte Nacht) hat das Leben der Fische etwas durcheinander gewürfelt. 

Zum Glück hat mir ein Angelfreund ausgeholfen und ab gings mit Goldkarauschen (die noch vom Zuchtteichabfischen übrig waren). 

Die Angel hatte ich keine 2 Minuten drin, zappelte schon der Schwimmer. Mhm...dachte ich mir, warten bis er richtig abzieht. Er zog noch zwei Minuten seine Bahnen und dann war mein Fischen weg #c

Schnell ein Neues gefedelt und raus, aber leider brachte auch das nicht den ersehnten Erfolg. Zum Glück hatte ich ja noch meine Spinnrute im Auto, also Köfirute ins Auto und die Stelle nach dem Frechdachs abgefischt (12er Kopyto)... den ersten vorsichtigen Biss habe ich verschlafen, kurz dachach der zweite und er hing, leider nur ein kurzer Drill |rolleyes 
Und dann den dritten vorsichtigen Anfasser konnte ich haken und zum Vorschein kam dieser schöner 35iger Barsch (der wirklich richtig fett war).

Leider war es schon Spät und kalt und so beendete ich diesen Tag.

Anbei noch ein 50iger Stachelritter vom Vorvortag, der gar keine Stacheln hatte |kopfkrat (nur vereinzelt drei Stacheln) gebissen auf Köfi.

Grüße Christoph


----------



## jumon42 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Tommi zu den vielen Hechten.
Hab am Samstag nur Zwei Hechte von 60 und 73. Eigentlich wollte ich nur Barsche fangen. Da gab es nur ein paar von ca. 20cm. Aber die Hechte wollten unbedingt den Mepps.


----------



## IngoSuntken (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Glückwunsch an alle Fänger, besonders an Holger, der sich von allen Hechtfängern mit Sicherheit am meisten gefreut hat! #h

Gruß Ingo


----------



## serge7 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger! Besonders an Tommi-engel!

Tommi, die Hechte sind in der Mehrzahl erstaunlich gut genährt und dick...Ist das Standard in dem Gewässer?


----------



## jaeger (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Tommi, alter Schwede. Respekt! Welchen unwiderstehlichen Köder benutzt Du?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



serge7 schrieb:


> Tommi, die Hechte sind in der Mehrzahl erstaunlich gut genährt und dick...Ist das Standard in dem Gewässer?


Wir haben einen guten Weissfisch und Barsch Bestand :m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



jaeger schrieb:


> Welchen unwiderstehlichen Köder benutzt Du?


Völlig unterschiedlich.
Meistens Gufis von 8 cm - 15 cm und Wobbler von 15cm - 20 cm. Sehr gerne auch 15 -18 cm Twister.


----------



## Molke-Drink (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Leute seid froh das ihr wenigstens einen Hecht fangt.^^


----------



## AltBierAngler (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

waren gestern in Holland am vereinssee mit einem Gastangler, der direkt nen 95cm Hecht landen konnte und das an ner 0.25mm mono, sein erster hecht und bis dato der größte den wir da je gesehn haben. meine Kumpels fingen noch 65cm 63cm und 50cm (ohne Photo)...ich blieb außer ein paar schniepeln, die mich den ganzen Tag zu verfolgen schienen blank. Der große Hecht hatte eine Verletzung am After, die auch blutete, machte aber einen strammen und kräftigen Eindruck. Weiß jemand woher sowas stammt???

mfg Chris


----------



## jaeger (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Die Wunde blutete und er war noch stramm und kräftig. Also war die Wunde vermutlich recht frisch. Kann er sich vielleicht beim Drill verletzt haben? Vielleicht ist er an nem Baumstamm hängengeblieben, als er in die Richtung gezogen wurde, in die er nicht wollte..

Bei Weißfischen kenn ich das am Rücken, ich glaub von Vogelangriffen.. Aber hinten unten?


----------



## Veit (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War eben mal für eine Stunde twistern. Kein Hecht- oder Zanderbiss, für nen 65er Rapfen auf Kopyto hats dann aber wenigstens noch gereicht.


----------



## AltBierAngler (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ja die Wunde war so wie beschrieben, und du auch geschrieben hast blutig und sah frisch aus....Vielleicht im Drill, aber da is nichts im wasser also nichts großes...ich kanns mir nicht erklären. Hoffentlich packt der den Winter, wär zu schade drum. Hatte letztens im Karpfentrööt was von nem Virus oder Würmern oder so gelesen...kein plan...naja...der wirds schon schaffen! Sah auf jeden fall fett und gesund aus sonst.

mfg Christian.


----------



## Veit (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Am vergangenen Abend bin ich den Saale-Stachelrittern mal ein bisschen auf die Kammschuppen gerückt. Gleich beim allerersten Wurf hats "geknallt". Herausgekommen ist mein mit genau 80 cm bisher größter Zander in diesem Jahr. Köder: Kopyto-Shad.




Ein großer Dank an Angelkumpel Benni fürs Keschern und Fotoshooting!


----------



## Ocrem (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Auch hier nochmal nen dickes Petri zum Prachfisch!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Veit. Klasse Zander.#6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...dickes Petri Veit...
...nice fish...und schönes Bild...
...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Hunter85 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

die saale  muss ja wirklich ein super raubfischgewässer sein, nachdem was man da alles sieht was veit dort fängt!


----------



## Werner G (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri, Veit!
Unglaublich  Deine beständigen Super- Fänge aus der Saale |bigeyes


----------



## Promachos (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Auch von mir ein dickes "Petri", Veit!

Wie machst du das eigentlich, dass sich die Rückenflossen vom Zander so schön aufstellen? Zeigst du ihm dein Fangbuch mit den Einträgen seiner Artgenossen?|supergri

Gruß Promachos


----------



## fantazia (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri an alle fänger#h.
war heute auch mal wieder los.konnte einen hecht landen.im moment läuft es hier irgendwie ziemlich schlecht.konnte in der letzten zeit zwar einige hechte fangen aber leider keine besseren.



http://img529.*ih.us/img529/4002/imgp0544ta3.jpg

hier noch die fische von den 2 vorherigen trips.

http://img442.*ih.us/img442/1759/imgp0449ms3.jpg

http://img442.*ih.us/img442/668/imgp0451bk5.jpg

http://img340.*ih.us/img340/8247/imgp0452qt4.jpg

http://img442.*ih.us/img442/4711/imgp0466mm6.jpg


----------



## Johnnie Walker (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hecht is hecht, sehen alle geil^^


----------



## Bubbel2000 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fantazia schrieb:


> konnte in der letzten zeit zwar einige hechte fangen aber leider keine besseren.



womit haste denn die meiste zeit gefischt...jaaaaaa, du weißt schon was ich meine :q


----------



## mitch (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Hunter85 schrieb:


> die saale  muss ja wirklich ein super raubfischgewässer sein, nachdem was man da alles sieht was veit dort fängt!



Ich glaub an der Saale gibt es jeden Tag genug Angler die als Schneiderlein nach Hause gehen.|rolleyes


----------



## serge7 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Promachos schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein dickes "Petri", Veit!
> 
> Wie machst du das eigentlich, dass sich die Rückenflossen vom Zander so schön aufstellen? Zeigst du ihm dein Fangbuch mit den Einträgen seiner Artgenossen?|supergri
> 
> Gruß Promachos


 
Wenn man den Zander am Leben lässt, stellt sich die Rückenflosse automatisch auf. Zumindest in 90 % der Fälle...


----------



## Holger (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zum Prachtzander, Veit #6#6#6

@ Mitch

Auch an den Bodden gibt es Angler, die nix fangen. Obwohl Zehntausende Meterhechte dort rumschwimmen....

Was Hunter85 sagen wollte, ist wohl das der Bestand in der Saale gut sein muß. Bei allem Respekt vor Veit, der wirklich ein guter Angler ist, wenn keine Fische da sind kann ich auch keine fangen. 

Zu den Rückenflossen:

Einfach am Hundszahn kitzeln, dann geht das Ding steil hoch....:q Aber ernsthaft: Am Leben lassen hilft, tote Zander können das nicht.....


----------



## Goldfield (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Leute,

hier mal ein hechtlein aus der fränkischen Saale,
87cm
10Pfd

ist jetzt schon der 6. in einer Woche,der herbst läuft richtig gut


----------



## fantazia (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Goldfield schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hier mal ein hechtlein aus der fränkischen Saale,
> 87cm
> ...


petri.


----------



## IngoSuntken (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Heute nahm eine kleine und ungewohnte Leidenszeit ein Ende! Über die aktuelle, seit fast 14 Tagen andauernde Beißflaute wurde hier ja schon in einem eigenen Thema diskutiert. Naja, nicht ganz zu unrecht, denn so eine Flaute hat es in den letzten 10 Jahren in der Zander-Hauptzeit bei uns (Oktober) noch nicht gegeben.

Heute kam ich eher zum Zander, wie Jungfrau zum Kinde, denn ich habe Spätschicht in dieser Woche und da lohnt sich ein effektives Angeln am Vormittag kaum! Durch Zufall wachte ich heute gegen 5.30Uhr auf und entschied mich recht spontan, gegen 7Uhr in Richtung "gutes Gewässer" zu fahren. 
Traumbedingungen erwarteten mich. Voller Spannung darauf, ob denn nun die große Flaute endlich enden will, ging es ans Wasser und nach 30 Minuten war der Zander-Counter schon auf 4!
Dann ein Stellenwechsel um etwa 200m und schon hagelte es Biss über Biss, hatte 8 oder 9 Zander in Serie, dazu etliche Fehlbisse und Aussteiger. Die Zander brannten ein wahres Feuerwerk ab. Danach ging nichts mehr, ein weiterer Stellenwechsel um etwa 100m brachte zwei kleine 30er. 
Mittlerweile wurde es sonniger und ich wechselte zu gedeckteren Farben. Plötzlich wieder eine Serie von Bissen mit 4 Zandern in Folge. Ob es nun 18 oder 19 Zander waren, ich weiß es nicht genau. Auf jeden Fall war es endlich mal wieder ein gutes Ergebnis, wie man es aus anderen Jahren um diese Zeit eigentlich kennt. Die Flaute ist vorbei! 
Anzumerken bleibt, dass es eigentlich nur drei gute Fische waren heute. Ein 73er, einer von ca. 60cm und ein Mitt-Fufziger. Der Rest war echt ganz schön klein und machte mir wirklich ein schlechtes Gewissen. Denn ein deratiges Aufmischen des Kindergartens liegt mir nicht absolut nicht.
In anderen Jahren waren bei Stückzahlen wie heute immer viel mehr Fische zwischen 60 und 70cm dabei. Aber egal, die Saison ist noch lang und alles wird wieder gut! #6

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Veit (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Vor der Boddentour war ich heute nachmittag nochmal ein bisschen die Saale abklappern.
An der ersten Stelle ein Fehlbiss auf Kopyto und zwei von außen gehakte Brassen. Anderenorts dann bereits nach wenigen Würfen ein heißer Drill. Leider auch kein Raubfisch sondern ein dicker Silberkarpfen von knapp 80 cm, den ich mit Sandra-Twister unabsichtlich quergehakt hatte. Leider hatte ich ihm bei der Landung ungünstig in die Kiemen gegriffen, so dass ich ihn abschlagen musste. Ein in der Nähe sitzenden Ansitzangler nahm ihn mir dann dankend aber ab.




Erneuter Platzwechsel und ein Barsch ging an den Kopyto.
Nun stieß Henni noch dazu und hatte gleich beim ersten Wurf einen Fehlbiss auf Storm-Gummifisch. Ich konnte kurz darauf einen kleinen Zandrino von knapp 40 cm mit meinem Kopyto zum kurzen Landgang überreden.




Danach versuchten wir es nochmal woanders und nach wenigen Würfen inhalierte ein 65er Hecht Hennis Storm-Gummi.




Gleich danach auch bei mir ein Biss auf Kopyto und wir wollten unseren Augen kaum trauen, als wir sahen, dass eine Brasse den immerhin 12 cm langen Köder regulär genommen hatte.




Nach dem Reisesachen packen, entschloss ich mich dann nochmals zu einem kurzen Zandereinsatz. Resultat war eine Fehlattacke auf Ugly Duckling-Wobbler und ein gut 40er Schniepel blieb an selbigem Köder auch noch hängen.





Damit verabschieden wir uns gen Bodden und hoffen dann am Montag einen schönen Erfolgbericht hier präsentieren zu können. #h


----------



## serge7 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger!

@Ingo
Petri mein Lieber! Du hast bestimmt schon mit Holger gesprochen, bisschen was konnten wir dann auch noch fangen...Leider waren wir wohl ein bisschen spät dran um noch mehr fangen zu können. Aber wir wollen mal nicht meckern...
Bezüglich der Beissflaute liess es sich heute in der Tat deutlich besser an als die letzten Wochen. So darf es dann ruhig weiter gehen.


----------



## bassking (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri den Erfolgreichen- besonders an Veit und Inge ...ääh Ingo !Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Veit,
Glückwunsch noch Nachträglich zum Pracht-Zander.#6 

Ich wünsche dir und deinen Mitstreitern viel Erfolg am Bodden, die Fische in der Saale bei Halle werden sich sicher freuen mal ihre "Ruhe" vor dir zu haben.

Auf deinen Bericht bin ich schon ganz gespannt.:m


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...dickes Petri Ingo...
...hatte mich auch echt gewundert warum es die letzten Tage nicht lief...


----------



## Balzaa (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

servs,
war gestern abend noch ma los um paar neue wobbler zu testen.. dann auchma nen baitcast, so nen vorgebleiten gummifisch mit tauchschaufel, angetestet.. war zwar erst net so richtig begeistert, da das ding fast keine aktion hat.. aber nach dem zweiten wurf hat er mich doch überzeugt


----------



## aimless (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri an alle fänger  
mal sehen was das we bringt


----------



## Alex.k (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit deine Kamera ist sie teuer gewesen, ich habe mir die Fotos angeschaut die Schärfe ist ja der Hammer...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Alex.k schrieb:


> @Veit deine Kamera ist sie teuer gewesen, ich habe mir die Fotos angeschaut die Schärfe ist ja der Hammer...



Die Kamera ist eine Traveller DC-8300, zumindest nach Auswertung der EXIF-Daten der Fotos.
Teuer ist/war die Kamera nicht. Es ist eine kompakte Digicam, alles in allem nichts besonderes.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

balzaa@ Sehr schöner Zander Petri!


----------



## Hackersepp (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Die Kamera ist eine Traveller DC-8300, zumindest nach Auswertung der EXIF-Daten der Fotos.
> Teuer ist/war die Kamera nicht. Es ist eine kompakte Digicam, alles in allem nichts besonderes.


 
Yeah Aldi rulezzzzz!

Ich benutz die Cam übrigens auch :m


----------



## eöbzander (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dickes petri Veit& ingo suntken: ihr geht ja gut ab wie immer
den anderen natürlich auch ein dickes petri, bei mir gehts erst am montag wieder los...
lg


----------



## Andy Südkamp (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

moin moin......

bin heute morgen mal wieder losgezogen um den stachelrittern auf die schuppen zu rücken.....
und naja was soll ich sagen...die z-fische sind doch etwas launisch hier in ostfriesland.....
konnte einen zander von knapp 45cm landen...




ansonsten viele viele barsche und fehlbisse...
die barsche waren alle ab 25cm aufwärts bis knapp 40cm....




es mussten viele schaufelschwänze auf grund der sehr vorsichtigen attacken dran glauben...

naja kann ja nicht jeder so viele zander wie ingo suntken fangen :q:q:q:q:q:q

werde es jedoch weiter versuchen und die hoffnung nie aufgeben....
in diesem sinne 

schönes WE und Petri Heil


----------



## Alex.k (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Die Kamera ist eine Traveller DC-8300, zumindest nach Auswertung der EXIF-Daten der Fotos.
> Teuer ist/war die Kamera nicht. Es ist eine kompakte Digicam, alles in allem nichts besonderes.



Hmm Danke, habe zwar was anderes rausbekommen.|wavey:
Nichts besonderes habe so eine ähnliche, aber seine macht trotzdem bessere Fotos.


----------



## Molke-Drink (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So ich konnte gerade meinen 3ten Hecht landen,er hat auf nen Kopyto gebissen in weis mit blauglitter.Ich konnte den Biss gut sehen,mein Puls war auf 150 als ich anschlug.Ich hatte diesesmal leider keinen Kescher mit#dMusste also durchs Wasser strafen mit Schuhen,aber was tut man nicht alles für so nen Fisch,dann kam mir noch ein Passant zur hilfe!
Das Maßband blieb bei 85cm stehen.
http://img154.*ih.us/img154/6060/dsc00221vk2.th.jpg


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

der hecht ist gut genährt würde ich sagen! 

Petri Heil und Tight lines


----------



## Molke-Drink (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

jo wir haben überbestand mit Weißfisch.


----------



## John Doe12 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Erstmal Petri an alle Fänger,sehr schöne Fische.

Heute gingen wir dann auch mal wieder die Gufis baden und da für heute mal wieder strahlender Sonnenschein angesagt war,hielten sich meine Erwartungen in Grenzen.

2h lang am Kanal die Gufis ins Wasser geschleudert und nix bis auf nen kl. Hecht von ca. 45cm.
Also erstmal Kaffepause und den weiteren Tag planen,denn hier dürfte wohl nix zu holen sein heute,also ab zum nächsten Gewässer.
Hier ging es nahtlos weiter,nach zehn Minuten dann doch der erste Fischkontakt bei Holger und ein ca. 50er Zander verabschiedete sich am Ufer,dann noch ein paar Fehlbisse,naja wenigsten waren hier beisswillige Fische.

Nach einem erneuten Stellenwechsel rummste es dann bei mir,Anhieb und Speedmaster krumm,das kann kein schlechter sein,kein spektakulärer Drill, der Fisch zog einfach ruhig seine Bahnen und nach1- 2 min konnte ich ihn dann das erste mal sehen,jo der ist gut,vorm Kescher drehte er nochmal ab,aber beim 2ten Versuch lag er dann sicher in den Maschen.

Mein persönlicher Gufi- Rekordzander mit 83cm und 5030 gr.







Der nächste Biss bei Holger und ein ca. 70er verabschiedete sich vorm Kescher....shit!

Dann noch ein Biss bei mir und dieser 40-45 cm Zander wollte mal fotografiert werden.






Holger fing dann auch noch einen 45er und der Bann war gebrochen.

Wir hatten noch ein paar Fehlbisse,aber langsam wurde es weniger mit den Bissen und wir beschlossen erstmal was essen zu gehen.

Mit neuer Motivation und gestärkt, ging es dann an den nächsten Kanal.

Ein paar Würfe und Kontakt, dabei kam dieser 50+ Zander raus.






Nächste Stelle und Holger konnte diesen schönen 50+ Zander landen.






Der nächste Wurf und wieder Fisch,an der Oberfläche die Überraschung,kein Zander sondern ein 46er Barsch mit 1960 gr. kam zum Vorschein.
Was eine Granate,ich angel schon ca. 30 Jahre,davon 7 Jahre mit Kunstködern,aber so einen Barsch hab ich noch nie live gesehen.






Da ist dann übrigens auch Holgers Rekordfisch des Tages,den zu toppen dürfte schwer bzw. unmöglich sein,aber er kann ja noch 30 Jahre angeln hihi.

Danach fing Holger noch 2 Zander so um die 50 und das wars dann.

Ich sag einfach mal ein geiler Tag,den wir beide wohl nicht so schnell vergessen werden.

Petri Heil

Martin


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (13. Oktober 2007)

*Zander 86 cm 21 Pfund*

Heute konnte ich meinen persönlichen Zanderrekord aufstellen :
Das Prachtexemplar hat 86cm und 21 Pfund. Vollgefressen wie sau...:vik::k:k :vik:
Der Drill war allerdings sehr unspektakulär: Wie ein alter Ast |supergri
Köder war ein Salmo Perch Wobbler...

http://img125.*ih.us/img125/6439/zander86cm008bi5.jpg

http://img153.*ih.us/img153/6594/zander86cm011ds6.jpg


----------



## schrauber78 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

alter schwede, was für fette zander! petri an den aalrounder und martin für eure fänge

holgers barsch ist aber auch ne granate!!! auch petri dazu


----------



## Living Dead (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petrie ! 21 Pfund bei 86cm is ja schon nich schlecht ; ) Hier haben die Zander bei der Länge grad mal die Hälfte = (


----------



## Tisie (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hier rappelt's ja gewaltig in letzter Zeit - Petri Heil an die glücklichen Fänger! #6

Besonders die schönen Stachelritter finde ich sehr beeindruckend! :k

Toll! |rolleyes ... viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## H.Christians (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Entschuldigung aber 21 Pfund bei 86cm kann ich ganz einfach nicht glauben. Wie ja berichtet hat Martin heute einen 83er Zander gefangen der 10 Pfund hatte. Dann bei 3 cm mehr gleich 11 Pfund schwerer.

Nee das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. hat der nen Amboß gefressen, oder was??#d#d#d#d

Der müßte dann ja Aussehen wie ein Spiegelkarpfen.

Trotzdem ein schöner Fisch, ich würd mir aber mal nee neue Waage kaufen^^


----------



## schrauber78 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ich tippe mal auf einen tipfehler. er wollte bestimmt 12 schreiben


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ H.Christians

Vielleicht ist ja meine Waage nicht super genau. Aber der Zander hat definitiv 9-10kg. Habe sogar eine 10kg Hantelscheibe zum Vergleich gehoben. 

Der hat ja auch ne riesige Wampe gehabt.
Der von Martin ist ja vergleichsweise ne dünne Strippe... :g


----------



## donlotis (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Was für ein Barsch!! Ein absolut geiles Ding! :m

Gruß donlotis


----------



## zandertex (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Habe mal einen noch fetteren Zander gefangen.84cm-6,4Kg.Petri Heil. Bild folgt


----------



## fantazia (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



zandertex schrieb:


> Habe mal einen noch fetteren Zander gefangen.84cm-6,4Kg.Petri Heil. Bild folgt


6,4kg sind aber nur 12,8 pfund .
seiner hat 21pfund.


psetri an alle fänger.echt geile zander!


----------



## Holger (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Martin & Holger

Geiler Tag bei Euch mit wunderschönen Fischen ! Keiner von euch kann sich beschweren, weil ihr beide absolut kapitale Burschen gefangen habt. Top !

@ Aalrounder

Ich fing vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr, am 12.10.06, ebenfalls einen 83er wie Martin. Der hatte auch 10 Pfund. Bei Zandern schwanken die Gewichte manchmal trotz gleicher Länge. Vor 2 Jahren hatte ich nen 87er mit 11 Pfund. Die schwersten Fische von 86-87 cm, die ich kenne, hatten knapp 14 Pund. Zugegeben, dein Zander hatte ne dicke Plautze, aber 21 Pfund kann ich schwer glauben, einfach weils physisch fast unmöglich ist. Selbst 95 % der Zander von 95-100 cm wiegen noch keine 20 Pfund. Sondern meisten 14 - 18 Pfund.

Wie auch immer, da hast du einen tollen Fisch gefangen und ich sag mal "Petri Heil". Respekt ! #6 Wir solltens eh wie die Engländer machen und Fische nur nach Länge beurteilen. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So, nun genug Länge/Gewicht diskutiert.
Dürft Ihr zwar gerne weiter machen, macht dann bitte aber einen eigenen Thread dazu auf.
Hier bitte wieder OnTopic.
Danke.


----------



## H.Christians (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> Was für ein Barsch!! Ein absolut geiles Ding! :m
> 
> Gruß donlotis


 
Danke, habe mich auch erschrocken, als der Barsch an der Oberfläche zu sehen war.



> @ H.Christians
> 
> Vielleicht ist ja meine Waage nicht super genau. Aber der Zander hat definitiv 9-10kg. Habe sogar eine 10kg Hantelscheibe zum Vergleich gehoben.
> 
> ...


 
Das war ganz bestimmt keine dünne Strippe. Der war schon ziemlich gut genährt. Kann man auf dem Bild vielleicht nicht so richtig gut erkennen.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Vielen Dank für die netten Petris!! :m

Werde mir mal ne hochwertige Waage zulegen...


----------



## bassking (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi.

Lass´ Dich nicht anzicken, Allround- Spinner - Du hast einen super Zander erwischt !

Denke mal, der dürfte so 15 Pfund haben- ein Meterzander aus dem Rhein hat etwa 22 Pfund.

Ein 91er , den ich mal hatte, lag so bei 16 Pfund..und war auch nicht gerade "dünn".

Back to topic: MAAAARRRTIIINNNN !!!! Was geht denn bei Euch gerade ab???

Petri zum PB. - sehr schönes Bild !

Der Barsch ist doch wohl ein Karpfenklon aus dem Atom-Kühlwasserauslauf...oder?

Wahnsinn.

P.S: Gehste noch auf Aal?

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## Dennert (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Also der Fisch hat *maximal* 7 kg! 
Ich weiß nicht, was manche immer dazu bewegt, die anderen zu veräppeln.
Wir ziehen uns doch die Hosen nicht mit ner Kneifzange an!


----------



## John Doe12 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Erstmal danke für die Petris an alle:vik:

Auch an dich ein dickes Petri Aalrounder,sehr schöner Fisch.

@Bassking

Das is garkein Barsch das is ne Karausche mit Streifen oder wie Holger und ich ihn getauft haben "Mondfisch"omg ich muss schon wieder lachen|jump:

Aalangeln hab ich vor ein paar Wochen eingestellt,genug gefangen dieses Jahr,zwar keine Überraschungen aber genügend 60+ Aale für 2- 3 Räucherabende.

Schönes Restwochenende allen.

Martin


----------



## Markus18 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Also hier mal meiner, zwar kein schönes Bild aber der hatte auch 86 cm aber leider "nur" 13 Pfd..Naja, Gewicht hin oder her, dicker Fisch is dicker Fisch.:vik:


----------



## Gummischuh (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

MOINMOIN

Auch von mir 'n paar Petris inne Runde. .......Klasse Zander, ....krasser Barsch#6 Hatte vor Jahren auch mal so'n Viech. So hoch wie lang, mit 47 cm und knapp 2400g. War aber prallevoll Laich und randvoll mit Stichlingen.

Zur Diskussion:

Ich glaub' ja eigentlich alles. Würde Aalroundspinner auch keine absichtliche Falschansage unterstellen. Befürchte aber auch, dass die Waage vom Aalround-Spinner spinnt. Was ja auch nicht schlimm ist, denn der Fisch is' trotzdem 'n Geiler.

Hatte in diesem Jahr bisher 3 Fische zwischen 86 und 90cm bzw. rund 12 bzw 14 Pfd. .
Von drei Meterfischen aus der Umgebung weiß ich. Von zweien jedoch nur das Gewicht.
Einer hatte 18 Pfd. bei 103 cm und der andere hatte 22 pfd. bei 110 cm.

Weiter so#h


----------



## minden (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Um auch mal wieder was beizutragen, Schniepeltime aber immerhin n paar schöne Fotos;-)

Sprich, heute ging nur Killefitz an den Haken, aber immerhin war ich seid langem mal wieder jerken. Insgesammt gingen 3 Schniepel der 50er Klasse an den Slider.


----------



## serge7 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Martin und Holger C.
Tolle Fänge und auch Größen aus Ostfriesland. Petri Heil dazu!!!

@Aalround
Toller Fisch, den Du da gefangen hast! Auch dickes Petri dazu. Das von Dir angegebene Gewicht kann natürlich niemals stimmen, aber ich glaub das hast Du auch schon eingesehen. Ich hatte letztes Jahr einen prallrunden 83er, der mit knapp 13 Pfund auch schon schwerer war als normal und dann noch einen 87er, der sogar nur 11 Pfund hatte. Daß der jetzt schlank wie ne Hunger-Gerte war kann ich jetzt auch nicht gerade sagen...

Ansonsten stimme ich Holger voll zu: Wir sollten wie im Ausland dazu kommen, die Fische nach der Länge zu beurteilen. Hab nämlich keine Lust zur leichten Spinnausrüstung demnächst dann auch noch nen Karpfensack mit zu schleppen...


----------



## AltBierAngler (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo, ich möchte auch noch zwei schöne Fische melden, einmal ein Hecht 86cm der auf gezupften Köfi gibt gestern abend. Und eine schöen Forelle aus dem Vereinssee mit 58cm und 2350gr.

grüße Christian.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger in den letzten Tagen.
Da habt Ihr einig klasse Fisch gefangen.
Besonders die Zander, der Barsch und die Forelle sind klasse.
Da kann man nur schwer mithalten, aber ich versuchs trotzdem...:q
Auch wenn die Fotos nie so Hammergeil werden wie die von Minden...
Los gehts:

Um das schöne Wetter auszunutzen hatte ich mir den Freitag freigekommen.
Also bin ich sofort Donnerstag nach der Arbeit los nach Holland.
Und da ich wunderbar durchgekommen bin habe ich es sogar noch auf Wasser geschafft, 
was dann auch gleich mit einem 110 m Hecht belohnt wurde.




Da meine Frau und mein Sohn erst Freitag Nachmittag nachkamen, habe ich natürlich meine 
morgentliche Schlepptour etwas ausgedehnt.
Von 8:00 Uhr bis 13:00 Uhr war ich auf dem Wasser.
Dabei rumgekommen sind dieser 90 cm Hecht,




und noch dieser 57 cm Winzling.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Bis um 14 Uhr habe ich dann erst mal eine kleine Mittagspause eingelegt.
Aber da meine Familie vor 17 Uhr nicht zu erwarten waren, bin ich dann gleich noch mal los.
Und was ich in den folgenden 2 1/2 Stunden erlebt habe, 
ist mir in meiner ganzen Angellaufbahn noch nicht vorgekommen.
In dieser Zeit bekam ich 8 Bisse, von denen ich noch immerhin 5 verwerten konnte.
Es fing an mit einem 70er




...und ging weiter mit einem 89er




...es folgte ein 80er




ein 69er


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

und ein 73er Hecht.




Das war fast wie stippen, Köder rein Hecht raus.
Einmal bekam ich sogar ein Doppel Biss auf beide Ruten gleichzeitig,
 von denen ich allerdings nur einen verwerten konnte.
Da sich die Hechte an diesem Tag wohl satt gefressen hatten, war an den nächsten beiden Tagen nichts los.
Nur dieser 97er ließ sich noch zum Anbiss verleiten.


----------



## schrauber78 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

alter tommi, so langsam hast du aber hausarrest verdient....

petri zu den hechten


----------



## IngoSuntken (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Glückwunsch an alle Fänger, besonders Holger und Martin! 
Tolle Fisch und was für ein Barsch!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## AngelAndy20 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöne Pics hier!!!

Hab hier auch was von heute:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1796783&postcount=1371

Gruß Andy


----------



## John Doe12 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nochmals vielen Dank an die "Ostfriesen"|wavey:

Und ein dickes Petri an den "Herrn der Meter" Tommi.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ minden: 
Du sachmal... aus welchem Gewässer kommt denn der Hechtschniepel?!?

Keine Panik - ich bin (berufsbedingt) an der Pflanze interessiert, die da mit am Jerk baumelt!


----------



## Master_Bown (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo und Petri zu den schönen Fischen! Wirklich dicke Fische :m

Ich konnte gestern Abend diesen 50iger zu einem kurzen Fotoshooting überreden. Und einer (vermutlich Hecht) schlitzte mir noch aus. 

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Bubbel2000 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

das ist der lohn, wenn man sich an einem guten gewässer, an dem es pflicht ist, hechte zu releasen, reingefuchst hat. einfach beeindruckend tommy, der absolute wahnsinn und wohl ein traum, der in deutschland nicht mehr in erfüllung gehen wird. außer im garten eden, den boddengewässern eben


----------



## serge7 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> das ist der lohn, wenn man sich an einem guten gewässer, an dem es pflicht ist, hechte zu releasen, reingefuchst hat. einfach beeindruckend tommy, der absolute wahnsinn und wohl ein traum, der in deutschland nicht mehr in erfüllung gehen wird. außer im garten eden, den boddengewässern eben


 
Genau so ist es!#6

Dickes Petri.


----------



## Master_Bown (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> das ist der lohn, wenn man sich an einem guten gewässer, an dem es pflicht ist, hechte zu releasen, reingefuchst hat. einfach beeindruckend tommy, der absolute wahnsinn und wohl ein traum, der in deutschland nicht mehr in erfüllung gehen wird. außer im garten eden, den boddengewässern eben



Es ist und es wird immer schlimmer bei uns. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl die Leute bei uns gehen nur angeln um dem Gewässer einen fisch zu entnehmen. Schlimm ist es, ob er nun gerade masig ist oder einen Meter , es wird einfach alles mitgenommen #d

Tja was will man da noch machen. Vernünftig reden kann man mit keinem über das Thema. Wollte mich doch auch einer überreden den oben geposteten Zander zu entnehmen #q.


----------



## schakal1182 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mendener und ich waren heute am Rhein und wollten die Zander ärgern - die haben sich aber nicht blicken lassen...

Dafür gabs einen schönen Beifang:




(klick for big)

Mein erster Rhein-Hecht, ca. 80cm - vielleicht auch ein wenig kleiner - wir haben so schnell released dass wir das Messen vergessen haben^^

War ein schöner Tag Frank. Müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen!


----------



## paul188 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger!!! Schöne Bilder und Fische!!!

Bin heute Nachmittag am Rhein gewesen und konnte 4 Zander fangen. Wie die letzten Wochen schon, war auch heute nur die Kinderstube unterwegs. 2 Bilder habe ich dann doch gemacht.
Es kann nur besser werden.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Veit (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger, hier nochmal der Link zum Bericht von unserer 2007er-Boddentour:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board//showthread.php?t=111852


----------



## HEWAZA (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Leute habe am Samstag am Eixendorfer Stausee einen Rapfen von 78cm 13Pf. auf Gufi gefangen |supergri. Schaut euch die fette S.. an.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Waagemann (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri an alle!
Konnte heute auch nach langer Zeit mal wieder einen fangen...

http://img85.*ih.us/img85/5286/pict2155uv5.jpg

mfg waagemann


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

man deer Rapfen is echt ein Monster!

Ich hatte mal einen von 81 cm der hatte 10 Pfund!

PETRI!!!!!


----------



## Molke-Drink (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Jau der Rapfen is fett,is bestimmt gut abgegangen^^

Petri!!!


----------



## Gummischuh (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@HEWAZA

Jaleckmichamarsch......watn fieses Teil#6#6#6


----------



## Ghanja (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nochmal Glückwunsch zum Rapfen Chris - dachte schon, dich gibts nicht mehr ... :m


----------



## Sirrel (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hier das Ergebnis von 5 Stunden Blech baden in der Vechte und ihren Altarmen....



Starke 53cm...


Nunja....immerhin viel frische Luft und nicht als Schneider gegangen  #h


----------



## Ocrem (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Der Rapfen ist echt erste Sahne!! Dickes P



@Wageman Und wieviele der verkauften Gummis hängen schon am Gewässerboden? Schöner Hecht!


----------



## Veit (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute an der Saale ein bisschen Zanderangeln. Die Stachelritter haben sehr gut gebissen, die Größe allerdings total ernüchternd. Früh morgens hab ichs mal versucht und dabei zwei 30er Baby gelandet und zwei weitere gleicher Größenordnung konnten sich beim Rausheben gleich wieder abschütteln, dazu noch mehrere Fehlbisse. Alle Bisse kamen auf Ugly Duckling-Wobbler. 
Abends war ich nochmal mit Benni87 unterwegs. Resultat diesmal neben mehreren Fehlbissen jeweils ein gelandeter Zander für jeden. Allerdings auch beides nur kleinere Exemplare von knapp 50 cm. Meiner ging auf wieder Ugly Duckling-Wobbler, Bennis Stachelritter nahm einen Kopyto-Shad. Eine große Brasse hab ich noch von außen gehakt.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

die hässlichen entenküken scheinen gut zander zu fangen. wie ist denn der lauf? eher ruhig oder machen die viel alarm? wie tief laufen die denn?


----------



## Veit (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ bubbel: Hast ne PN!


----------



## maesox (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So einen Koffer von Rapfen hab ich bisher noch nie gesehen,Petri!!!!!!!!!!!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Den anderen Fängern natürlich auch!!!!!!! Schöne pic´s!!!!!!

Bei mir ist grad total flaute


----------



## Veit (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Konnte heute nachmittag an der Saale fünf Bisse auf Gummiköder verzeichnen und davon drei verwerten. 
Das waren 2 Hechte von 60 und 65 cm auf Sandra-Twister und ein übermütiger Jungzander, der den 12 cm langen Kopyto-Shad inhalierte, so gut es konnte.


----------



## Molke-Drink (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petrie Veit,der Zander ging jawohl ab^^


----------



## Black Fox (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger!!!
@Veit
Kaum bist du wieder in der Heimat da wird von dir wieder gepostet was das zeug hält!!!


----------



## Veit (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*





68er Hecht auf 14cm-Kopyto-Shad 




knapp 60er Hecht auf Sandra-Twister
Einen Drillaussteiger gabs noch nach kurzem Kontakt.

Für 1 Stunde an der Saale ganz ok! :vik:

Von gestern abend kann ich noch nen untermaßigen Zander auf Kopyto-Shad vermelden.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri Veit schöne hechte!


----------



## Drag (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wunderschöne Herbsthechte


----------



## Veit (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Boardi Sandro25 und ich waren heute nachmittag mit Boot auf einem See. Sandro konnte bereits nach wenigen Würfen einen schönen 78er Hecht mit Illex Arnaud-Wobbler überlisten.




Leider stellte sich aber danach raus, dass die Hechte zumindest an diesem Gewässer heute nicht bissig waren, denn es folgte eine lange Beißflaute.
Erst gegen abend gingen mir dann zwei halbwegs vernünftige Barsche auf Illex Arnaud und Salmo Perch.




Sandro fing auch noch einen kleinen Barsch und zum Abschluss ging mir dann immerhin noch ein gut 50 cm langer Hecht auf den Salmo Perch-Wobbler.




Danach versuchten wir unser Glück noch an der Saale auf Zander. Ich konnte dann auch wieder einen Baby-Zander auf Ugly Duckling-Wobbler fangen und hatte noch einen kräftigen Biss auf Kopyto-Shad, bei dem sich dummerweise der Karabiner samt Köder und Fisch verabschiedet hat. :r Bei Sandro leider kein Zupfer mehr.
Am Vorabend sah es an der Saale übrigens nicht besser aus, es gingen auch bloß 2 untermaßige auf Kopyto und Ugly Duckling. Ein Angelfreund hat allerdings nen 61er gefangen. Es gibt also auch noch maßige!:g


----------



## Jonny83 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöne Fische Veigt! Bei Euch fangt wenigstens ein paar Fische! Bei uns dagegen ist überhaupt nichts los! Mal schaun was die nächsten ansitze sagen!

Noch mal Petri Heil und weiter so!

Gruss Jonny


----------



## minden (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri allen,...sehr schöne Fische dabei!

Ich hatte auch mal wieder das Glück nen Kamera"mann" dabei zu haben, somit gabs immerhin ein Foto gestern und eins heute;-)

Gestern Abend gabs 2 heute erstma einen, dafür aber ne schöne Geschichte dazu;-) Hatte das Glück das gerade eine ältere Dame mit ihrer Mutter vorbeiging.


Dame:"Oh,..der hat einen Fisch am Haken. Oh der is aber gross, und so schön. Das lohnt sich ja, aber irgendwie tut der mir ja leid, ach ist der schön" 

Ich:"_Der brauch Ihnen nicht leid zu tun, den habe ich ganz vorne gehakt_" 

Dame:"_Ach ist der schön_" 

Ich:"_Könnten sie vielleicht ein Foto mache_?" 

Dame:"_Ach ja, das mach ich doch gerne,...is der aber schön_" 

*Knips* 

Ich:"_Und nun zurück mit dir_!" 

Dame:"_Wie sie lassen den wieder frei_" 

Ich:"_Ja, der ist nicht verletzt und soll mal schön für Nachwuschs sorgen, ich sag ja, der brauch Ihnen nicht leid zu zun_






 " 

Dame:"_Ach das finde ich aber ganz toll von Ihnen junger Mann. So ein schönes Tier, das freut mich ja richtig, super_!" 


Dann habe ich ihr noch erklärt, dass sowas in Deutschland nicht rechtens wär, und ich ihn dort eigentlich abschlagen müsste. Das konnte sie überhaupt nicht verstehen und meinte, dass das doch jedem selbst überlassen werden sollte. 

War nen klasse Erlebnis, sowas bekommt man auch nicht alle Tage zu hören.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

die dame war bestimmt cool..hätte ich auch gerne getroffen!

edit: aso na klar  super schöne fische!:vik:


----------



## Felix 1969 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Viele,gute und schöne Fische fängt hier glaub ich nur einer!!!!
Mein Neid sei mit dir|bigeyes


----------



## H.Christians (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Endlich hat es geklappt. Konnte gestern nach etlichen erfolglosen Jahren meinen ersten Zander über 10Pfd. erwischen.

Das dieser gleich so deutlich die Schallmauer durchbrach, hat mich natürlich doppelt gefreut.

Der Zander hatte genau 90cm und brachte 7360Gr. auf die Waage.

Nach meinem Barsch von 4 Pfd. den ich letzte Woche landen konnte, wieder ein neuer PB für mich.


----------



## Molke-Drink (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Geiler Zander.PETRI!!!!


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dickes Petri zum Prachtzander! Auf Gufi gefangen?


----------



## H.Christians (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ja auf einen 11er Kopyto


----------



## jaeger (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri allen!

@minden: schöne Fische. Aber sag mal: schaust Du auf dem zweiten Foto grade der Mutter von der "Dame" hinterher??


----------



## minden (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



jaeger schrieb:


> @minden: schöne Fische. Aber sag mal: schaust Du auf dem zweiten Foto grade der Mutter von der "Dame" hinterher??


 
:q:q Könnte man meinen, aber es war eher einer von den Tagen, an dem man hätte ":g" tragen hätte sollen|wavey:


----------



## Hansemann 28 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dickes Petri an alle!
Kollege Paul und ich waren auch wieder ein paar mal auf Pirsch.
Hier die Ergebnisse
-------------------------------------------------------------
http://img155.*ih.us/img155/1397/38746553jk6.jpg
-------------------------------------------------------------
http://img99.*ih.us/img99/967/003xp1.jpg
-------------------------------------------------------------
http://img99.*ih.us/img99/814/004bc2.jpg
-------------------------------------------------------------
http://img90.*ih.us/img90/562/48417300fv0.jpg
-------------------------------------------------------------
http://img99.*ih.us/img99/8638/006zs7.jpg
-------------------------------------------------------------
Schöner 63er gebissen auf 4" Hammer
http://img263.*ih.us/img263/7936/008si3.jpg
-------------------------------------------------------------
Paul die Kampfsau
http://img90.*ih.us/img90/7067/011zr4.jpg
-------------------------------------------------------------
Grüße Heinz


----------



## Drag (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Tolle fänge Petri Heil!

Aber das letzte Foto, da wird mir schon kalt, wenn ich es nur ansehe:q
Das Wasser ist doch auch bestimmt so eiskalt?


----------



## jaeger (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri, das nennt man einen gelungenen Angeltag.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Anbei 2-3 Fotos meiner letzten beiden Wochenenden 
Nahezu alles vertikal gefischt, bis auf die Barschausnahme .. 

mfg
bastian


----------



## Living Dead (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Sehr schön. Das ist wirkliche Bereicherung für ein Forum


----------



## Ziegenbein (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ MeRiDiAn

Schöne Fische. Petri Heil !!!

Wie immer schöne Bilder von Dir, leider ist es seltener geworden das Du mal berichtest #c


----------



## BadnerPower (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

klasse bilder|rolleyessind aber bestimmt nicht mit ner digicam gemacht worden oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## MeRiDiAn (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

THX @ LD !

@Karl .. mhhh hat sich halt so ergeben irgendwie. Einige Dinge im Board passten mir bzw. ich ihnen nicht mehr.

@Badner .. womit denn sonst ¿?


----------



## BadnerPower (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

darf man auch wissen wie die digicam heißt?:q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



BadnerPower schrieb:


> darf man auch wissen wie die digicam heißt?:q


Klaro darf man fragen 
Eos 5D ist der Name.

mfg
basti


----------



## FrankL80 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

dickes petri allen. Hatte heut auch mal glück und ne 90iger hechtdame mit köfi gefangen. hatte gut 10pfund.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Auch ein dickes Petri von mir.
Hammergeile Fische und super Fotos.

Ich war dann doch noch mal los.
Warscheinlich das letzte mal in diesem Jahr.:c

Samstag waren wir Vertikalangeln.





Ich hatte 8 Zander, Angelkumpel Jürgen hatte auch 8 Zander und der Meister hatte ca.20 Zander




Allerdings nichts grosses dabei.

Heute morgen war ich dann noch mal 2 Stunden schleppen.
Dabei heraus kamen dann noch 3 Hechte.


----------



## Felix 1969 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@meridian
Die zwei letzten Bilder hätten einen Preis verdient#6
Klasse!!!!!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Tommi .. der Meister wäre nicht der Meister, wenn er nicht der Meister wäre  (mhhh muss meinen Satz erst selbst noch 2x durchlesen ^^)

@Felix .. vielen DANK für das Lob !

achso, weil mir gerade per PN etwas unterstellt wurde, was nicht der Wahrheit entspricht .. diese Bilder sind weder mit Photoshop oder sonst irgendetwas bearbeitet worden. Sie sind so wie ihr sie seht, der Card entsprungen ! Richtiges Licht & ein lichtstarkes Objektiv, sowie ein passendes Objekt können ebend zu einem schicken Foto beitragen 

N8
basti


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> @Tommi .. der Meister wäre nicht der Meister, wenn er nicht der Meister wäre  (mhhh muss meinen Satz erst selbst noch 2x durchlesen ^^)


 
Hab Dich schon verstanden.:m
Recht hast Du....


----------



## Huntemann (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

achso, weil mir gerade per PN etwas unterstellt wurde, was nicht der Wahrheit entspricht .. diese Bilder sind weder mit Photoshop oder sonst irgendetwas bearbeitet worden. Sie sind so wie ihr sie seht, der Card entsprungen ! Richtiges Licht & ein lichtstarkes Objektiv, sowie ein passendes Objekt können ebend zu einem schicken Foto beitragen 


Es gibt wirklich Leute mit unglaublichen Störungen. Tolle Bilder bitte mehr davon#6


----------



## minden (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ey meridian, alter N-Vetter!

Dachte schon du bist schon weg;-)
Geile Fotos, vor allem die "Stimmungsfotos",..GENIAL!!!!!!:l


----------



## MeRiDiAn (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



minden schrieb:


> Ey meridian, alter N-Vetter!
> 
> Dachte schon du bist schon weg;-)
> Geile Fotos, vor allem die "Stimmungsfotos",..GENIAL!!!!!!:l


Nööööö .. bin immer noch da.
THX for compliments !!! Habt auch schicke Bilder auf der HP .. GUESTBOOK !

N8
basti


----------



## jumon42 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@meridian

Tolle Fotos. Zeige uns ruhig mehr davon.


----------



## jumon42 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Meine Ausbeute vom Sonntag waren drei Hechte von 62,72 und 76cm. Dazu noch ein paar Aussteiger und Nachläufer.
Dazu noch ein paar ordentliche Barsche.
Aber der mittlere Hecht wird mir noch länger in Erinnerung bleiben. Auf dem oberen Bild ist der Wobbler noch wo er hin gehört.
Doch beim Hakenlösen passiert das Malheur. Ohne Handschuh will ich nur das Maul des Hechtes etwas öffnen, um mit der Zange den Drilling zu lösen. Doch der Hecht derht sich und der andere Drilling hängt in meinem Handballen. Das war toll. Jetzt war ich mit dem Hecht direkt verbunden und konnte nur hoffen, dass seine wilde Phase vorbei war. Zum Glück habe ich den Drilling vom Hecht lösen können. Schnell zurück ins Wasser und dann ab mit dem Drilling in der Hand zu meinem Boot. Leider war er Widerhaken schon im Fleisch. So blieb mir nichts anderes übrig, als den Haken ganz durch zu schieben, damit der Widerhaken auf der anderen Seite wieder raus kommt. Zum Glück hatte ich eine Zange an Bord. So konnte ich den Widerhaken abkneifen und den Drilling zurück ziehen. 
Noch mal gut gegangen.


----------



## jkc (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Autsch! Aber wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden haben, hast Du danach weiter gefischt!? - Richtig so!!!


----------



## jumon42 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



jkc schrieb:


> Autsch! Aber wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden haben, hast Du danach weiter gefischt!? - Richtig so!!!


 
Ja von so einer Kleinigkeit lasse ich mich doch nicht aufhalten. Den kompletten Bericht gibt es auf meiner Homepage.


----------



## Veit (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger! Schöne Fische dabei!

Ich war am vergangenen Abend an der Saale ebenfalls erfolgreich auf Zander. Drei Bisse hats gegeben, zwei davon sind hängen geblieben und die beiden Stachelritter konnten auch gelandet werden. Das Schönste: Sie waren beide maßig!  Hab schon nicht mehr dran geglaubt...
Erst ein 54er auf Kopyto-Shad:




Und dann noch ein schöner 65er auf Ugly Duckling-Wobbler:


----------



## Trolldoc (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



jumon42 schrieb:


> Ja von so einer Kleinigkeit lasse ich mich doch nicht aufhalten. Den kompletten Bericht gibt es auf meiner Homepage.




 Ein Angler wie er im Buche steht!!:m Klasse!!


----------



## FPB (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

moin,
war gestern am vereinsgewässer und konnte mal wieder hechte an land ziehen,
erst einen 50er, dann einen 60er und  nochmal einen 50er.
das war für mich do nochmal ein schöner sonntag.

@jumon42
ich werde wohl meine zange wieder in die angeltasche packen.

gruß
frank


----------



## Werner G (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri!
Wirklich tolle, stimmungsvolle Aufnahmen!


----------



## Steph75 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ H.Christians
Dickes Petri auch von mir.Ein Superzander. So einen hätte ich auch mal wieder gerne.Nach dem Monsterbarsch ,dein zweiter wirklich kapitaler Fang in kurzer Zeit.Glückwunsch
@ Meridian. Super Tolle Pics.Ein Wahnsinnspanorama

@Minden.Glückwunsch zum guten Fangergebniss.Aber ich meine,den Dialog mit der ältern Dame(wie alt muss da erst die Mutter sein,die wohl auch noch mit dabei war),hättest du dir sparen können.


----------



## H.Christians (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Danke für die Glückwünsche zum Zander.

War heute auch nochmal los, aber ausser ein paar kleinen Barschen war tote Hose.

Diverse Fehlbisse und abgebissene Kopytoschwänze.

Jetzt ist erstmal ein paar Tage Angelpause angesagt.


----------



## Matze- (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

soso petri euch allen sehr schöne fotos dabei #6
hier habe ich mal ein paar fänge der letzten angeltage 
beim ersten stimmt noch das datum |supergri
bei den anderen beiden stimmt es aber nicht ganz beim kleinen war der fangtermin am 21. um 16:45 und der darauf folgende um 10 uhr morgens des nächsten tages also am sonntag
dieser hier hatte ca 65cm
http://img155.*ih.us/img155/6880/pict0372hr4.jpg
und dieser hatte 52cm und biss auf einen kopyto in kaulbarschdesign einen meterdame hatte den fisch wohl besonders gern |uhoh: und konnte wegen einer offenen bauchhöhle leider nicht wieder released werden 
http://img152.*ih.us/img152/2011/pict0380py8.jpg
der letzte 65cm fiel auf ein hechtimitat herrein 
http://img155.*ih.us/img155/8238/pict0384fc3.jpg
alle in den letzten wochen gefangenen hechte ließen sich nur mit gummiködern überlisten auf hartes material hatten sie "kein Bock"
petri für die nächsten wochen #h
die viecher bissen dieses wochende wie verrückt mehrere fische konnten sich wieder befreien und andere konnte ich beim biss auf meinen köder wegen der polbrille sehen aber nciht verwandeln :/ 3 mal hatte der hecht versucht sich den gufi einzuverleiben :O schaffte es aber nicht -.- ca 65cm war er groß


----------



## jaeger (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

große Fische und große Bilder 

Petri !


----------



## guetselman (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger, tolle Fische!

Bin auch heute aus MeckPom zurück gekommen und kann 2 Bilder zum Besten geben.
Dieser Hecht von 94cm konnte leider nicht mehr zurückgesetzt werden, dafür schwimmen die meisten anderen Hechte wieder #t

Alles in allem lief es eher durchwachsen, insgesamt konnten wir 17 Hechte fangen, allerdings keinen einzigen Zander. Alle Hechte bissen entweder auf Barsch-Wobbler oder kleine Gummis in Brauntönen.
Bleche oder Spinner brachten, zumindest bei uns, keinen Erfolg.
Köfi brachte ebenfalls keinen einzigen Fisch diesmal. #c

Dafür passte das Wetter, war halt nur schon recht kalt abends.

Petri @ all


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Möchte Euch hiermit auch mal auf die Fangmeldungen aufmerksam machen, die wir zugeschickt bekommen. Findet Ihr auf der Startseite (www.Anglerboard.de).
U. a. Hecht mit 21,6 Kilo, Waller mit 2,36m, Zander mit 1 Meter, Heilbutt, Rapfen, Aale etc....


----------



## xxcruiserxx (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

so ich war eben nochmal zwei stunden mit nem kumpel am see und außer einem nachläufer von nem 50er hecht is nichts passiert


----------



## Ghanja (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War auch noch ein bißchen am Wasser heute aber außer 3x Kleinkram der Kategorie 40 bis 50 cm gabs nix zu holen ... |uhoh:
Dafür kam nach einem Hänger als Beifang ein schöner Grandma-Wobbler mit hoch. :-D


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ghanja: das ist doch mal nen super beifang


----------



## Belly King (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin Moin  

War heute mit nem kolegen los nach zwei stunden gabs einen schönen Zander.http://img222.*ih.us/img222/6097/zander004vvvvvw1.th.jpg


----------



## Veit (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nach der gestrigen Diät (kein Zupfer) hatten die Saalezander heute offenbar richtig Hunger und bissen dementsprechend sehr gut.
Bevor ich der Abendessenseinladung bei den Großeltern folgte gings nachmittags mal für eine dreiviertel Stunde an die Saale. Nach einiger Zeit gabs einen Biss auf Kopyto-Shad, der sich als Nachwuchszander von etwa 35 cm entpuppte. Siehe an, sie beißen trotz des derzeit sehr klaren Wassers also auch am helllichten Tag. Ein paar Würfe später wechselte ich auf einen HS-Shad und bekam darauf einen Hammerbiss, der ebenfalls eindeutig einem Zander zuzuordnen war. Schade, dass er den Köder, erkennbar an den Bissspuren, im Kopfbereich gepackt hat und so nicht hängengeblieben ist. Ein Zusatzdrilling hätte in diesem Fall wohl auch nichts bewirkt. Zwei Würfe danach ein weiterer Biss und diesmal saß der Anhieb. Ein weiterer Nachwuchszander von etwa 40 cm trat den kurzen Landgang an.




Danach gabs nochmals nen kleinen Tock, den ich nicht verwerten konnte, doch dann musste ich leider erstmal fort.
Pünktlich zur heißen Dämmerungsphase war ich wieder an der Saale, diesmal allerdings an anderer Stelle. Schon beim zweiten Wurf gabs einen Biss auf Kopyto-Shad, der einen 45er Zandrino brachte.




Danach leider ein Hänger, also neuer Köder ran und weiter gings. 
Es folgten zwei weitere Bisse auf Kopyto, die auf Zander schließen ließen, leider hatten beide aber knapp hinter den Jighaken gebissen und hingen somit nicht. Da wäre ein Zusatzdrilling dann schon ratsam gewesen, aber man will dem Fisch ja auch eine Chance lassen. 
Da muss doch auch ein ordentlicher drin sein, wenn die Zander schonmal so gut beißen! Und der kam nach einem Köderwechsel auf Ugly Duckling-Wobbler dann tatsächlich auch mit seinen 64 cm daher.




8 Bisse, 4 Fische. - Fürs Zanderangeln an der Saale ein guter Wert! Sicherlich ist die Durchschnittsgröße momentan nicht gut, aber das wird sich in zwei, drei Jahren angesichts der zahlreichen Nachwuchsfische mit Sicherheit ändern.


----------



## schrauber78 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@veit petri zu der guten bissausbeute. hier bei mir in hannover sieht es im mom auch nicht viel besser aus. entweder sind die bisse extrem spitz oder die zander sind untermassig. wie spät war es denn, als du dem grossen überlisten konntest?


----------



## Veit (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Schrauber: So gegen 19 Uhr war das.


----------



## Hansemann 28 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Veit,so macht angeln doch Spass!:q
Was die Grösse angeht ,da sieht es bei uns am Rhein leider auch nicht besser aus.Der Durchschnitt ist untermaßig und Fische über 70 sind die absolute Ausnahme! 
Gruß Heinz


----------



## IngoSuntken (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Leute!

Erstmal Petri an alle Fänger!

Auch in Ostfriesland läuft es weiterhin recht gut. Die letzten 7 Male gab es insgesamt 18 Zander (4, 7, 1, 1, 3 und 2 Stück). Nicht berauschend für den Top-Monat Oktober, aber immerhin, muss man derzeit bei uns sagen. Hinzu kamen noch 4 Hechte und 2 Barsche.
Gestern Abend gab es mal wieder nen etwas besseren Fisch über 70cm, dazu nen 55er.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...petri zu deinen Fängen...
...heute geht´s mal wieder zur Lippe...
...die letzten Male auch ganz gute Fänge, nur seitdem Vista auf unserm PC ist will die Software nicht mehr...
..gruß Stefan...


----------



## IngoSuntken (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Stefan: Danke Dir! Ja, Vista, viele Bekannte haben wieder XP drauf, nachdem sie Vista verflucht haben!


----------



## fantazia (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Matze- schrieb:


> soso petri euch allen sehr schöne fotos dabei #6
> hier habe ich mal ein paar fänge der letzten angeltage
> beim ersten stimmt noch das datum |supergri
> bei den anderen beiden stimmt es aber nicht ganz beim kleinen war der fangtermin am 21. um 16:45 und der darauf folgende um 10 uhr morgens des nächsten tages also am sonntag
> ...


petri#6.
aber gehen die fotos nich noch grösser?stört irgendwie ziemlich beim lesen.


----------



## schrauber78 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri ingo zu der schönen strecke. na wenigstens beissen die zander bei euch...


----------



## serge7 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Ingo,

kann Deine Ergebnisse auch bestätigen, bin nämlich heute auch mal wieder los gekommen. 4 Zander warens am Ende: 40, 51, 57, 65. Der Größte hatte kurz zuvor einiges gefressen, der Bauch hing komplett durch. Dazu noch einige Fehlbisse, wahrscheinlich Barsch oder kleine Zander, macht aber nichts, ich hatte heute große Gummis drauf.

Der Luftdruck hier bei uns ist ja jetzt seit drei Tagen stabil und das zum ersten mal seit mehreren Wochen. Ich beobachte das jeden Tag. Das schmeckt den Zandern wohl...


----------



## ricked0089 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi und guten abend,
ich möchte am freitag an die elbe auf zander gehen(köderfisch).da ich nicht unbedingt der zanderprofie bin, würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr zander-spezis mir ein paar tipps zum zanderangeln im elbhafen geben könnt(mögliche grundmontagen?pose weniger bei mir beliebt:wegen abtrieb=nervt!!!)
Freue mich wenn ihr mir ein paar ratschläge gebt!
tschau

*ICH KRIEGE DICH UND MACH FILET AUS DIR!*


----------



## honeybee (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



ricked0089 schrieb:


> *ICH KRIEGE DICH UND MACH FILET AUS DIR!*



Wenn Du Tip´s haben möchtest, solltest Du vielleicht eine andere bzw. neutralere Signatur wählen


----------



## Veit (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Angelfreund Henni (alias Fehlbiss) und ich waren heute abend an der Saale. Nach einer Viertelstunde hatte ich einen Barsch von knappen 30 cm auf einen HS-Shad. 
Wenig später der nächste Biss diesmal auf einen Storm-Gummifisch und meine Bremse kreischte gleich mal ordentlich auf. Der Drill nahm ein glückliches Ende und ein schöner Hecht von 77 cm kam an Land und danach wieder zurück ins Wasser.




Danach hatte Henni dann auch einen Biss und dieser kam von einem Miniatur-Zander auf 8cm-Kopyto-Shad. Sonen kleinen fängt man auch nicht alle Tage. |supergri




An weiteren Stellen folgten zwei zanderverdächtige Fehlbisse auf Gummifisch bei mir. Dann hing blieb auch mal wieder was am Haken hängen, doch statt eines Stachelritters gabs überraschend den zweiten Hecht des Abends mit 65 cm auf Kopyto.




Henni bekam dann auch noch einen Zanderbiss, leider aber schnappte der Fisch nur in den Schwanzteller seines Shad.
Zum Schluss konnte ich Henni im Babyzander-Duell noch echte Konkurenz machen. Kaum zu glauben, aber ein 20erchen hatte tatsächlich regulär auf den 12cm-Kopyto gebissen. 
Hoffe ihr findet ihn auf dem Bild überhaupt! *g* |bigeyes


----------



## Holger (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Veit

Petri #6

@ Ingo

Auch dir ein Petri ! Von den Zandern wusste ich ja bereits, aber die Bilder hatte ich noch nicht gesehen. Schöne Pics #6


Ich war gestern auch los und hatte in 1,5 Stunden 3 Zander 40, 53 und 61 cm sowie einen 35er Barsch. 
An den tiefsten Ecken der Kanäle kriegt man die Zander momentan zu fassen.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...petri Holger...
...bei mir gab es gestern 2 Zander um die 60zig aus der Lippe...
...waren auch die einzigen Bisse...

...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Belly King (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein Dickes Petri Heil an alle,so schlecht wird ja nicht gefangen,bei uns in Lübeck geht es eigentlich gut ab jedoch erst wens dunkel ist beissen die Großen Zander wir hatten Sieben Zander in ein an halb stunden und keiner unter 65 cm die meisten hatten 70-75cm hir einige Fotos.http://img148.*ih.us/img148/8345/zander0031wl8.th.jpghttp://img458.*ih.us/img458/4008/zander017qky0.th.jpghttp://img458.*ih.us/img458/2406/zander008dddrd3.th.jpghttp://img148.*ih.us/img148/6668/zander004yxyab4.th.jpghttp://img136.*ih.us/img136/7314/zander004vvvvgb0.th.jpghttp://img148.*ih.us/img148/4496/zander002av2.th.jpghttp://img458.*ih.us/img458/9290/zander00rtqwwqqml0.th.jpg


----------



## Easy_1978 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*






da war von 75 cm bis 1,21 m alles dabei, insgesamt haben mein Schwiegervater und ich  drei Prachtexemplare über einem Meter gefangen.


----------



## Köhlerkönig (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu den Zandern Belly King, sind ja ein paar ganz schöne Brocken dabei.

Alle Gufi oder mit Köderfisch?

Bei uns in der Elbe ist zur Zeit Ebbe mit Zandern und das :vmich an!
Aber irgendwann haben auch die wieder Hunger. :q


----------



## Belly King (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Alle auf Gummi die meisten auf Sloder shet aber auch den Kopyto solte man nicht vernachläsiegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nur mal so zur Erinnerung/Warnung:
Wer jetzt noch meint, mich weiter mit OffTopic - Beiträgen beschäftigen zu müssen, dem könnte auch ne Verwarnung drohen.

Ihr kennt doch alle die Spielregeln - bitte auch alle dran halten.
Danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Manchmal hab ich ja den Eindruck, ich schreib chinesisch.....
Oder wollen es manche hier wirklich drauf anlegen?
Letzte Warnung!
Danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Aber ich!
Und jetzt ist endgültig Schluss.
Verwarnung folgt beim nächsten entsprechenden Post.


----------



## Köhlerkönig (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war gestern bei uns am Kanal von 19 bis 21 Uhr mal mit Gummi unterwegs, hab aber leider voll abgeschneidert.
Das hät ich nem anderen Boardie hier auch lieber Gewünscht, aber naja!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Bei uns in Meckelfeld/Glüsingen läuft auch nichts mehr!


----------



## Easy_1978 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*






Das war quasi mein Neujahrshecht, 98 cm 18 p


sorry für die größe (des bildes) hab das mit dem anhang nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Hackersepp (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

PEtri Heil Veit, sag mal, haben die Hechte in der Nacht oder in der Dämmerung gebissen???
Wär mir eigtl. neu, dass man mehrere Hechte in der Nacht mit Kukö so gut fangen kann.

Hatte heute 2 Forellen mit 35cm einen Hecht mit 72cm und zum Abschluss einen Schied mit 53cm.


----------



## IngoSuntken (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ alle Fänger: Dickes Petri!

Heute waren wir zu zweit bis zur Dämmerung unterwegs und ich konnte 5 Zander fangen, mein Begleiter leider keinen. Ich hatte einen schönen 71er, nen 56er und der Rest ist nicht nennenswert.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## mipo (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



IngoSuntken schrieb:


> @ alle Fänger: Dickes Petri!
> 
> Heute waren wir zu zweit bis zur Dämmerung unterwegs und ich konnte 5 Zander fangen, mein Begleiter leider keinen. Ich hatte einen schönen 71er, nen 56er und der Rest ist nicht nennenswert.
> 
> Gruß Ingo


 

Petri Heil, schönes Tier.


----------



## Raabiat (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war heute auch mal los....Schneider geblieben|wavey:

irre ich mich oder hat der Thread "etwas abgenommen" ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Christoph L. (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hey easy 19878, 
wo angelst du immer aud rügen? 
haben einen zweitwohnsitz auf der schönen insel und halte mich auch oft dort auf.
habe auch regelmäßig sehr schöne hechterfolge , nur in dieser größe kann ich noch keine verzeichnen .. dickes petri


----------



## schakal1182 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an die erfolgreichen Fänger.

Ich habe mich heute entschneidert!
Ich durfte meinen erste Zander aus dem Rhein ziehen. Kein Riese mit 45cm aber immerhin.


----------



## jumon42 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Petri an die erfolgreichen Fänger.
> 
> Ich habe mich heute entschneidert!
> Ich durfte meinen erste Zander aus dem Rhein ziehen. Kein Riese mit 45cm aber immerhin.


 
Petri,
einen Zander im Rhein fangen, das möchte ich irgend wann auch mal.


----------



## Belly King (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo und Petri Heil

War heute mit,wie solls auch anders sein,Karl Kani los auf Zander,für zwei stunden. In der ersten stunde,nix kein zupfer,kein hänger,garnix.
Anfang der zweiten stunde,der erste biss,aber sehr vorsichtig kurz darauf der zweite biss,aber auch nur ein stupser auf nen Profi Blinker Gummifish farbe Perl Braun,größe E10 cm.:m

Schnell einen Kopyto 7 cm in weiß rauf gemacht und kurz darauf,Bada Beng,ein schöner biss,ich schlug die Rute hoch und sie war krumm,nach kurzem drill,ein 65er Hecht,nicht was wir erwartet haben aber auch schön. Schnell ein Foto und ab ins Wasser mit ihm.

Karl hatte bis dahin noch nicht mal einen biss,lag wohl an der neuen Rute eine Skeletor. Na ja was solls.

Ich sagte gerade zu Karl " ich fang heut noch einen Zander "und kaum ausgesprochen,merkte ich einen hammerleichten zupf durch die Rute gehen.Ich schlug sofort an und meine Rute krumm,es bewegte sich nichts also ein hänger!!!!!!! Dachte ich,doch auf einmal heftiege Kopfschläge am anderen ende der schnur,ich rief sofort Zander,Zanderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr und auch noch ein guter wie sich später herausstelte.Ein wunderschöner 73er und es hatte sich wieder mal gelohnt.Schnell ein Erinderungsfoto und ab ins Wasser mit dem Prachtkerl.
http://img118.*ih.us/img118/7499/zander006qqqaybo3.th.jpghttp://img100.*ih.us/img100/1900/zander004vvvvpw5.th.jpghttp://img229.*ih.us/img229/7953/zander003errrbm6.th.jpg:vik:


----------



## John Doe12 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Ingo schöne(r) Fisch(e)

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Habakuk (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Belly King schrieb:


> Hallo und Petri Heil
> 
> War heute mit,wie solls auch anders sein,Karl Kani los auf Zander,für zwei stunden. In der ersten stunde,nix kein zupfer,kein hänger,garnix.
> Anfang der zweiten stunde,der erste biss,aber sehr vorsichtig kurz darauf der zweite biss,aber auch nur ein stupser auf nen Profi Blinker Gummifish farbe Perl Braun,größe E10 cm.:m
> ...


Schöner Abend muss es für euch gewesen sein. Seit ca. 2 Monaten befische ich die Rheinregion um Neuwied. Leider kein Zander, kein Hecht... (fange immer das was ich nicht will) ich brauche ein paar Tipps von euch Profis!! Sagt mal, wie merke ich an einem Flussgewässer, welche Stelle gut für den Zander ist? Welche Uhrzeit, da der Oktober ein Topmonat für den Zander ist, gel? Wäre toll wenn auch ich noch dieses Jahr hier ein nettes Bild platzieren könnte.


----------



## Easy_1978 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Christoph L. schrieb:


> hey easy 19878,
> wo angelst du immer aud rügen?
> haben einen zweitwohnsitz auf der schönen insel und halte mich auch oft dort auf.
> habe auch regelmäßig sehr schöne hechterfolge , nur in dieser größe kann ich noch keine verzeichnen .. dickes petri



das verat ich net:m das gewässer kennt nicht jeder, es nennt sich having, du brauchst aber eine sondergenehmigung dafür...wo hast du denn deinen dekadenten zweitsitz:q


----------



## Veit (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Konnte eben mit Kopyto diesen 63er Zander aus Saale ziehen.  





Leider ein bisschen verschwommen das Bild, aber wat solls...
Gestern abend noch zwei untermaßige Zander von 35 und 40 cm ebenfalls auf Kopyto.


----------



## fantazia (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

sachen die nix mit fängen oder so zu tun haben werden hierher verschoben. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=109856


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Genau fantazia - dass das manche nach fast einem Jahr noch nicht begreifen wollen, da hilft auch keine Verwarnung mehr..................


----------



## Christoph L. (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Easy_1978 schrieb:


> das verat ich net:m das gewässer kennt nicht jeder, es nennt sich having, du brauchst aber eine sondergenehmigung dafür...wo hast du denn deinen dekadenten zweitsitz:q


 
In Seedorf , angel sort hauptsächlich , halt selliner see.
nur leider bleiben die grossen fänge aus , aber wunderschöne gewässer , bin jedes mal aufs neue fasziniert |rolleyes


----------



## Andy Südkamp (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Soooooo....

nach meinem morgentlichen ausflug ans Wasser,welcher mit 2 Zandern und ein paar Barschen endete...









bin ich heute nachmittag noch mal ans Wasser geturnt. Diesmal bekam ich verstärkung von Achim.
Gegen halb 4 waren wir dann soweit das es losgehen konnte.
Es ging auch recht gut los. Acki konnte recht schnell den ersten Zander um die 45 landen. Nach dem releasen fiel uns dann ein :" Verdammt,Foto hätte man auch machen könenn."

Naja egal weiter gings.Nach einigen Fehlissen konnte ich dann auch meinen ersten Stachelritter landen.





auch wenn das foto nicht soooo toll ist, man erkennt den Zander 

nach einem erfolglosen platzwechsel ging es wieder zurück an unsere erste stelle.
Dort konnte Achim dann sofort einen weiteren Zander landen,welcher sich jedoch beim anblick der kamera mit einer hektischen bewegung zurück ins wasser katapultierte.  ;D  ;D 

Nach ein paar weiteren würfen rummste es dann bei mir wieder.Anhieb sitzt. Der Kollege am andern Ende schoss wie wild am Ufer endlang,klar das muss ein hecht sein. Nach einem kurzen aber spektakulärem Drill lag er dann kescher.

Ein Herbsthecht.





Kurze Zeit später rappelte es wieder. Diesmal aber gab es als Gegenwehr kräftige Kopfstöße. Ganz klar wieder ein Zander.
Nach einer kurzen Flucht zappelte er dann in den maschen.

Ein kräftiger 55er Zander.Allerdings ein Männchen.






Da ich ja nicht genug hatte fing ich 5 Würfe später meinen 3. Zander. Diesmal versprach schon der Drill ein größeres Exemplar.
Dieser schöne 7pfundzander kam zum Vorschein.Glatte 70cm.





:f:



nach diesem tollen Zander gab es noch einige bisse welche aber alle keinen Fisch brachten.
Gegen 18:30 war dann endgültig feierabend. Etwas unterkühlt,aber zufrieden traten wir die Heimfahrt an.
Zum Abschluss musste mein 7er noch einmal für ein weiteres Foto herhalten





Dieser Tag lässt auf weitere erfolgreiche tage hoffen.

in diesem sinne petri und schönes Wochenende.

Andy


----------



## Ghanja (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Habe mich heute früh mal an die Donau begeben um etwas Gummi zu werfen. Nach einigen Würfen knallte mir auch promt etwas auf einen 15er Kopyto. In der starken Strömung gabs auch für kurze Zeit einen recht intensiven Drill - leider verabschiedete sich der Fisch dann auch. Nach einiger Zeit gab erneut einen heftigen "Tock" auf einen kleineren Kopyto. Erneut werte sich mein gegenüber mit heftigen Fluchten in der Strömung. Nach kurzer Zeit durfte ich grinsend meinen Widersacher ins ruhige Wasser bugsieren - eine Barbe mit fast 60 cm ...


----------



## paul188 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger.
War heute morgen am Rhein gewesen und konnte 3 Zander fangen. Es waren mit 67 und 70 cm sogar 2 bessere dabei. Leider konnte ich nur ein einigermaßen ( Unterbodenperspektive)brauchbares Bild machen , da ich alleine unterwegs war und zudem nur mein Handy mit hatte.


Der Zander auf dem Bild hat den 16cm Big Hammer voll inhaliert.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Habe heute einen klten schneider hingelegt leider!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

5 Döbel auf Zocker, zwischen halbem bis zwei Pfund.


----------



## danny877 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nadja, die angelnde Freundin meines Nachbarn und Biologin, hat gerade, bis über beide Ohren smilend, geklingelt und mir ihren heutigen Fang aus einem Baggersee gezeigt |bigeyes

In der Grösse habe ich bisher noch keine Grandma live sehen können.

Grandma ü 120er, Mageninhalt ein Blesshuhn, gebissen auf Gummi.

Als strenger C&Rler war der Anblick schon heavy für mich; 
da die Proportionen, Grösse und der Umfang (vom Fisch ;-) aber so beeindruckend war, will ich die Bilder mal online stellen. Bitte keine C&R Diskussion. Meiner zukünftigen Missionarsverpflichtungen bin ich mir bewusst. Da es diesesmal aber eh zu spät war, habe ich ihr gerade mein Filetiermesser geliehen - sie wird nämlich Ihren Lieblingsziel- und Speisefisch komplett verwerten.


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin Daniel!

Wow |bigeyes geiler Fisch!


----------



## Andy Südkamp (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nach dem recht erfolgreichen nachmittag gestern, sind achim und ich heute nochmals losgezogen.
Wie gestern waren wir gegen halb 4 am Wasser und begannen zu "faulenzen"     

Bereits nach wenigen Würfen konnten wir ein paar Barsche fangen.


















Doch nach den Barschen tat sich erstmal gar nichts mehr. Also schnell die Stelle geändert. Auch hier leider kein erfolg.
Wieder ein stück weiter. Und hier ruckte es gleich bei Achims 2. Wurf :f: 
Dieser Nachwuchs Stachelritter stürzte sich auf Achims GuFi





Dies sollte der einzige Fisch an dieser Stelle bleiben. Also wieder weiter und immre fleißig schleudernd zogen wir weiter.  :u: 

Nach enigen Einsteigern konnte Achim einen weiteren Barsch fangen. Ich konterte mit einem schlanken Hechtschnipel.










wir fischten diesen bereich etwas intensiver ab,da die vergangenheit gezeigt hat, das hier immer mit guten Fängen zu rechnen ist. Doch diese blieben heute leider aus. 
Also machten wir uns auf den Rückweg und fischten die zuvor angefahrenen Stellen nochmals systematisch ab.
An unserem Ausgangspunkt angekommen dauerte es auch nicht lange bis es bei Achim rummste. Am Ufer kam gleich ein mächtiger Rückenkamm hoch dem ein großer Strudel folgte.
Nach kurzem heftigen Drill mit mächtigen Kopfstößen lag er dann im Kescher. Ein wunderschöner,kräftiger Herbstzander.





Glatte 70 cm und 7 Pfund waren seine Eckdaten. Achim sichtlich zufrieden.





Man wieder ein Kräftiger Bursche. Das machte Hoffnung. Schnell den Gummifisch gewechselt auf einen Kopyto 8cm reinweiß/grün.
Wurf. RUMMMMMS!!!!!
Meine Speedmaster 300XH krümmte sich bis ins Handteil. Dann eine rasante Flucht mit kräftigen stößen. Nach einer minute kam er dann das erste mal an die Oberfläche,doch der erste Versuch ihn zu Keschern sollte fehlschlagen. Nach einer weiteren Flucht war er dann reif für den Kescher.




Ein strammer Herbsthecht von glatten 90cm lag vor mir. Endlich mal ein vernünftiger. 11 pfund brachte er auf die Waage.





Danach war dann auch erstmal feierabend. Bisse bekamen wir kaum noch. Kurz vorm Einpackten schaute dieser Zander dann doch noch mal vorbei,betrachtete das Boot von innen,Foto,wiedersehen -> GEH WACHSEN !   





Dies war dann auch der Schlusspunkt eines wiedermals recht erfolgreichen Angelnachmittags. Morgen gehts weiter  

Schönes WE weiterhin und Petri Heil

andy


----------



## schrauber78 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

mesch andy, euch ein digges petri zu den schönen fängen. die barsche scheinen bei ja richtig gierig zu sein, so wie sie sich die gufis reinziehen.
welche groesse ist das? 3 oder 4 inch?


----------



## arno (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> welche groesse ist das? 3 oder 4 inch?


Das wären dann also 4 inch gleich 10 cm!
Also die sehen schon größer aus, meinst Du nicht auch?!


----------



## Ziegenbein (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

8cm Kopyto denke ich mal...da ich diesen selbst sehr oft fische :q


----------



## zander55 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wie waren gestern zu dritt unterwegs und konnten 22 Zander und 3 Barsche sowie einen Hecht verhaften. Die Zander und der Hecht waren alle nicht besonders groß und deshalb haben wir ihnen das Foto erspart damit wir sie schneller releasen konnten. Von den drei Barsch waren zwei über 40 cm und einer verfehlte die 40er Marke mit 39 cm nur knapp.


----------



## Belly King (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Aber hallo na das war ja mal ein schöner Angeltag Petri Heil.


----------



## Dorschfehmarn (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin,
 war heute morgen mal ne std am Rhein,
 konnte diesen rapfen 64 cm verhaften, auf nen Fat Rap.:q
War ein schöner drill!! allein schon wie er einstieg, ansonsten ne menge Fehlbisse und Aussteiger dabei.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gestern Abend waren bei mir nur zwei untermaßige Zander und ein Döbel mit 45cm drin...


----------



## Andy Südkamp (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> mesch andy, euch ein digges petri zu den schönen fängen. die barsche scheinen bei ja richtig gierig zu sein, so wie sie sich die gufis reinziehen.
> welche groesse ist das? 3 oder 4 inch?



habe die barsche auf 8cm Kopyto in perlglitter-blau gefangen.
Als JIg einen VMC Rundkopf in 7gr


----------



## minden (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war heute mit nem Kollegen los. Angefangen hat es mit einer Begegnung der "blauen Art"







...welche uns 20 Euro kostete ):

Fängt ja gut an, hätte aber schlimmer kommen können.
Naja, erstma Spots anfahren und gucken ob was geht,...Spots anfahren und gucken ob vielleicht woanders was geht,...Spots anfahren und,....Mist die kompletten ersten 5 Stunden blieben wir ohne einen einzigen Biss ):

Naja, um nicht zu schneidern beschloss ich einen letzten Spot anzufahren um wenigstens nen Barsch zu erwischen..und supa, es hatte geklappt, ein Barsch ging aufs Konto. Dann konnten wir ja nach Hause entlich. 
Doch, "ach,...ich drifte nochmal ne Runde, Wind steht grad gut",..und ui,...cool,..wieder n Biss,..auf ca. 1.5m;-) Und noch n Barsch. Sauber,..wieder runter,...Pock,..ui, "Ey haben wohl nen Schwarm gefunden".
Naja, das war dann auch n recht guter Schwarm, welchen wir ab und an neu lokalisieren mussten, aber es rappelte in einer Tour. Wir konnten sie bis unter die Oberfläche hochlocken und sie Bissen wie wild. Vertikal auf Sicht macht Laune

Ende des Lieds,...an die 150 Barsche gingen in etwa einer Stunde an den Haken, zwar alles keine Riesen. Hat Spass gemacht, besonders weil wir sehr viele auf Sicht gefangen haben und sie direkt bis zur Oberfläche hinterher kamen. 






Mein Krieger geht nun auch in Rente, aber er hat gute Arbeit geleistet:






Dann haben wir abgebrochen weil auch wir Hunger verspürten#h


----------



## NorbertF (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wir hatten jetzt eine ganze Woche Nordostwind und die ganze Zeit über hab ich nur einen einzigen Zander gefangen.
Heute endlich wieder Westwind und gleich gingen 5 Hechte und 1 Barsch an den Köder. Fotos habe ich keine gemacht, waren alle eher klein und wurden deshalb im Wasser abgehakt. Wenn das stabil bleibt knallen die Zander auch bald wieder


----------



## xxcruiserxx (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

moin

so seit langer zeit hab ich ma wieder was hechtmäßig vorzeigbares ausm wasser gezogen. nämlich en 57 cm hecht, der hat auf ein Illex special living dead wobbler gebissen





der echt hat is dann mit anlauf, zwei meter vor meinen füßen auf



 meinen köder geschossen....

das bild is nich so toll, da ich allein war^^


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mal ein paar von vielen vom WE

http://img140.*ih.us/img140/3370/img4047du8.jpg

http://img250.*ih.us/img250/2133/img4048rh4.jpg

http://img250.*ih.us/img250/5476/img4049bm0.jpg


----------



## Wasserpatscher (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



minden schrieb:


> ...an die 150 Barsche gingen in etwa einer Stunde an den Haken, ...



Das sind pro Person etwa 1,25 Barsche pro Minute, oder alle 48 Sekunden einer, wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe...

#d#d#d


----------



## minden (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Das sind pro Person etwa 1,25 Barsche pro Minute, oder alle 48 Sekunden einer, wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe...
> 
> #d#d#d


 
Wie dem auch sein|uhoh:


----------



## Bubbel2000 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

wers drauf hat?!


----------



## Andy Südkamp (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So der dritte Streich ist vollbracht.
War heute Nachmittag bei absolutem Sauwetter nochmal mit Achim los.
Heute waren Hechte wie auch Zander sehr sehr beisfaul.
Gefangen haben wir schließlich einen Zander und einen Barsch.
Naja nicht so toll aber urteilt selber.





83cm und 4,3kg
der barsch war nicht nennenswert.
morgen erstmal angelpause.bis die tage dann am wasser 

petri 
andy


----------



## mipo (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Andy Südkamp schrieb:


> So der dritte Streich ist vollbracht.
> War heute Nachmittag bei absolutem Sauwetter nochmal mit Achim los.
> Heute waren Hechte wie auch Zander sehr sehr beisfaul.
> Gefangen haben wir schließlich einen Zander und einen Barsch.
> ...


 

Petri Heil zum schönen Tier. #6


----------



## Veit (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri allen Fängern!

Angelfreund Sandro und ich waren heute an einem Elbnebengewässer und der Saale in Bernburg-City Spinnfischen.
Ergebnis waren 6 Hechte und ein kleiner Zander. Drei weitere Hechte schlitzten noch aus und ein paar Fehlbisse hats auch noch gegeben. Ein schöner Angeltag auch wenn nix großes dabei war!:m




























Köder waren Illex Arnaud- und Salmo Perch-Wobbler sowie Kopyto-Gummifisch.


----------



## kohlie0611 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo!Hier mein größter Hecht bis jezt,auch wenn ich diesen für nen Freund mitgenommen habe ist das die Ausnahme bei mir.Von den 36 die ich dieses Jahr rausbekommen habe war das der erste der drann glauben mußte,der Rest ist wieder zurückgefallen.)Fast 9 Pfund und 86 cm, hatte ne ca 25 cm lange Bafo im Magen und wir wudern uns wo die alle hin sind |kopfkrathttp://img138.*ih.us/img138/6023/pic00302zw4.th.jpghttp://img510.*ih.us/img510/6703/pic00300lf2.th.jpg
Gebissen auf nen rot/weißen Bull Dawg ,60gr 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## florianparske (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo zusammen,

zunächst PETRI allen Fängern!

Endlich kann ich auch mal was dazu beitragen:
Gestern Mittag konnte ich einen schönen fetten Esox überreden, sich meinen Wobbler in Hechtdekor von DAM zu schnappen.
Der Drill war herrlich. Die Red Arc wurde gut eingeweiht (hab sie erst das zweite mal gefischt). Gut 2m vorm Ufer legte der Hecht dann noch einen Sprung hin. In kompletter Länge schoss er aus dem Wasser. Mein Herz raste! Danach war er dann aber ruhig und ich konnte ihn mühelos keschern.

Das Maßband zeigt 96cm, er hatte ca. 14 Pfd.

Das ist bei Weitem mein Personal Best!

Die Mühen in meinem bisher Hechtlosen jahr wurden dann doch belohnt!

http://img165.*ih.us/img165/923/dsc00005klein2mk6.jpg

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Easy_1978 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil,

schönes Tier!


----------



## zole (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

schönes tier, aber mal eben ne andere frage:

angelst du an einem see mit wakeboard/wasserskianlage?


----------



## Köhlerkönig (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen.

Schöne kleine Tiere Jana! :q


----------



## minden (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Florian,...schöner Hecht,...den See kenn ich doch:g


----------



## Fisch(an)fänger (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



zole schrieb:


> schönes tier, aber mal eben ne andere frage:
> 
> angelst du an einem see mit wakeboard/wasserskianlage?



Moin moin,
das müsste unser Vereinssee mit der Wasserskianlage sein.
Darf aber nur beangelt werden wenn kein Wasserski gefahren wird.

Gruß
Fischanfänger


----------



## Steph75 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin zusammen.Erstmal Petri an alle Fänger.
Nen kleinen Bericht vom WE hätte ich auch noch beizutragen.
Am Samstag war ich mit Angelkolege Thomas auf einen unserer Ostfriesischen Seen unterwegs.Zunächst wollte es überhaupt nicht beissen,bis wir gegen Mittag an einen Spot fuhren,wo offensichtlich grade ein Zanderkindergarten Ausflug hatte.Wir fingen dort innerhalb kurzer Zeit 13 Zander,wobei der Grösste grade mal 50 cm hatte und die anderen teilweise noch deutlich darunter lagen,und das mit garnicht mal so kleiner Gufis.Auf die Kindergärtnerinnen warteten wir leider vergebens.
Das sollte es eigentlich für dieses WE sein mit dem Angeln,da ich meiner Frau versprochen hatte am Sonntag etwas mit ihr zu unternehmen.Da es aber am Sonntag bereits während des Frühstücks dermassen Kribbelte,nahm ich meinen Mut zusammen und fragte ob sie nicht vielleicht Lust hätte mit auf dem See zu fahren.Zu meiner Überraschung war sie einverstanden und los gings.
Diesmal gings besser los,und bereits am ersten Spot knallte ein sehr gut gebauter 64 cm Zander drauf.Zwar kein Kapitaler,aber nach so einer Kleinfisch Orgie wie am Vortag wirkte dieser wie Moby Dick. Dann tat sich ca. ne Stunde nichts.Also Stelle wechseln und nächster Versuch.Dort hatte meine Frau nach kurzer Zeit etwas am Band,was sich aber nach kurzem Drill wieder verabschiedete.Dann gab es bei mir einen Knüppelharten Biss.Mein erster Gedanke war"Hecht",weil der Fisch sofort vehement über die Bremse abzog.Dann stand er aber am Grund und machte sich durch starke Kopfstösse bemerkbar.Voll doch ein Zander,und was für einer!! Als er an der Öberfläche auftauchte machte er einen völlig ausgedrillten Eindruck und ich wollte ihn Keschern. Aber irgendwo fand er wohl noch ein paar Kraftreserven und er schoss mit aller Macht nach unten.Da ich Depp vorher die Bremse zugedreht hatte,schlitzte der wunderschöne Fisch dann aus.Ich schätze ihn auf 85-90 cm.
Naja Schade. War aber trotzdem ein tolles Angelwochenende
Samstag wird dann wieder angegriffen.


----------



## Belly King (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Kenn ich zu genüge trotzdem,schade aber du weist ja wo er Wohnt.:q


----------



## jkc (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schade, aber die Fische die man nicht fängt sind ja meißtens die größten...#h
Versuchs morgen einfach nochmal, zur selben Zeit, am selben Platz. Habe letztes Jahr zwei Zander über 80 zunächst verloren, in den darauf folgenden Tagen aber doch noch gefangen (siehe links):vik:


----------



## Veit (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute mittag mal los und konnte ein 73er Saalehecht ging auf Kopyto überlisten.


----------



## Easy_1978 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zum Fang...schönes Bild, das Blut an deinem Finger musst du aber nächstes mal abwischen#h

Sag mal habt Ihr keine Arbeit, das Ihr zu solchen Zeiten angeln gehen könnt|supergri


----------



## Gorcky (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Easy_1978 schrieb:


> Petri zum Fang...schönes Bild, das Blut an deinem Finger musst du aber nächstes mal abwischen#h
> 
> Sag mal habt Ihr keine Arbeit, das Ihr zu solchen Zeiten angeln gehen könnt|supergri


 
Das würd mich auch mal interessieren!!


----------



## The_Pitbull (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hätte ich solche Gewässer vor der Tür wer ich auch jeden Tag paar std Unterwegs.


----------



## JohnvanJerk (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu dem schönen Hecht !!!


----------



## Veit (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Easy_1978 schrieb:


> Petri zum Fang...schönes Bild, das Blut an deinem Finger musst du aber nächstes mal abwischen#h
> 
> Sag mal habt Ihr keine Arbeit, das Ihr zu solchen Zeiten angeln gehen könnt|supergri


Ich hoffe ja, dass beim nächsten Mal die Handlandung wieder besser gelingt, dann gibts kein Blut zum Abwischen.:g
Wohne in Sachsen-Anhalt, da ist heute Feiertag!:vik:


----------



## The Driver (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri,

hier ein kleiner Nachtrag:

Ich hatte ja im August versprochen Bilder nachzureichen. Hier ein Bild wo man schön sehen kann was mit einer etwas zu nervösen (Lande-)Hand passiert wenn eine Hecht-Handlandung mal ein wenig zu hecktisch ablief....






und hier der Verursacher: Hecht 1,20m mit schlanken 21 Pfd....(im Nachhinein bin ich mir sicher dass meine Waage nicht so ganz geeicht sein kann bei einer Länge von 120cm....;-) )


----------



## Tommi-Engel (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



The Driver schrieb:


> : Hecht 1,20m mit schlanken 21 Pfd....(im Nachhinein bin ich mir sicher dass meine Waage nicht so ganz geeicht sein kann bei einer Länge von 120cm....;-) )


 
Das kann schon sein, so schlank wie der ist. Ich hatte mal ein 118 cm Hecht, der hatte auch nur 22 Pfund.


----------



## FPB (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petrie an alle,

ich war gestern vormittag (FEIERTAG IN S/A) auchmal wieder am wasser, hatte endlichmal wieder einen 
etwas größeren barsch am haken mit 29 cm.

gruß
frank


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gestern war bei mir nur ein Döbel mit 40cm beim Zanderangeln mit Wobbler drin. 

*Mal eine Frage an Alle Zanderspezis: *

*Wo halten sich die Zander bevorzugt bei niedrigeren Temperaturen auf (großer Fluss mit kräftiger Strömung) bzw. wo sind dann die Beutefische (Lauben, etc..)?*
*Die können sich ja dann nicht alle in Hafenbecken oder an tiefen Stellen der Hauptströmung aufhalten, oder?*


----------



## xxcruiserxx (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

jetzt wo das wasser kühler wird und die zander mehr energie aufwenden müssten, ziehen sie sich langsam in die strömungsberuhigten, tieferen berreiche zurück. dort müssen sie kaum Kraft anwenden. in diesen ruhigen halten sich natürluch aus diesem grund auch die narungsfische der zander auf. häfen sind jetzt eig immer top....


----------



## ricked0089 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> jetzt wo das wasser kühler wird und die zander mehr energie aufwenden müssten, ziehen sie sich langsam in die strömungsberuhigten, tieferen berreiche zurück. dort müssen sie kaum Kraft anwenden. in diesen ruhigen halten sich natürluch aus diesem grund auch die narungsfische der zander auf. häfen sind jetzt eig immer top....
> __________________


 
Das mit den tieferen gewässerzonen stimmt schon, allerdings zur zeit nur am tag! Besonders in Hafenbecken, konnte ich bei meinen letzten zandertouren feststellen,dass schon kurz nach dämmerungseinbruch die ersten untermaßigen zander auf beutezug gehen!Und das nicht im tiefen wasser!!!Ich zog gestern 2 untermaßige zander unter der rutenspitze,denn dort befindet sich dann auch die fischbrut, die am grund und zwischen steinen ruht...Nachdem ich die zwei zander zog die knapp unter 50cm waren, zog mein kumpel wenig weiter draußen einen 70cm zander! Das die häfen jetzt für uns zanderangler immer attraktiver werden, will ich nicht bezweifeln, denn die jungbrut sucht nun die seichteren,leicht wärmeren gewässerabschnitte auf und das ist nun mal das hafenbecken. Meiner meinung sind die kleinen zander den großen zandern eine weile vorraus, wenn man die beiszeiten betrachtet.Die ersten zander fing ich in den letzten tagen schon so ab 17uhr nahe am ufer, diese waren jedoch nur selten über 50cm! Später, gegen 22 uhr kamen dann schon die größeren auf den beutezug, auch relativ dicht am rand! 

*Also versuchts auch mal unter der Rutenspitze!!!*

Tschau und Petri!


----------



## serge7 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



ricked0089 schrieb:


> Das mit den tieferen gewässerzonen stimmt schon, allerdings zur zeit nur am tag! Besonders in Hafenbecken, konnte ich bei meinen letzten zandertouren feststellen,dass schon kurz nach dämmerungseinbruch die ersten untermaßigen zander auf beutezug gehen!Und das nicht im tiefen wasser!!!Ich zog gestern 2 untermaßige zander unter der rutenspitze,denn dort befindet sich dann auch die fischbrut, die am grund und zwischen steinen ruht...Nachdem ich die zwei zander zog die knapp unter 50cm waren, zog mein kumpel wenig weiter draußen einen 70cm zander! Das die häfen jetzt für uns zanderangler immer attraktiver werden, will ich nicht bezweifeln, denn die jungbrut sucht nun die seichteren,leicht wärmeren gewässerabschnitte auf und das ist nun mal das hafenbecken. Meiner meinung sind die kleinen zander den großen zandern eine weile vorraus, wenn man die beiszeiten betrachtet.Die ersten zander fing ich in den letzten tagen schon so ab 17uhr nahe am ufer, diese waren jedoch nur selten über 50cm! Später, gegen 22 uhr kamen dann schon die größeren auf den beutezug, auch relativ dicht am rand!
> 
> *Also versuchts auch mal unter der Rutenspitze!!!*
> 
> Tschau und Petri!


 
Gutes Posting! Ist bei uns zur Zeit genauso...#6


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ ricked:

Super Auskunft! Vielen Dank! #6

Ja das mit den Untermaßigen konnte ich auch beobachten. Die haben mich echt genervt...

Fängst du die (maßigen) Zander dann auf flachlaufenden 
Wobbler oder eher mit Gummifisch?


----------



## moped (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Servus,

nach einigen Fehlattacken und einem verlorenen ca. 70er und einem verlorenen ca. 50er Aitl blieb bei meinem ersten Versuch "Vertikalangeln" vom Ufer in einem mittelgroßen Bach (Dank an Burnee für den geilen Tip!) doch noch ein feister 60er hängen und trat einen kurzen Landgang an!




Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ricked0089 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> Super Auskunft! Vielen Dank! #6
> 
> Ja das mit den Untermaßigen konnte ich auch beobachten. Die haben mich echt genervt...
> 
> ...


 
Kein problem, ich gebe euch nur wieder was bei mir so passiert, wenn ich angeln gehe!)
Bei den kunstködern kann ich dir nicht viel auskunft geben, da ich das nicht so oft auf zander mache, lieber mit naturködern, da mach ich mir net die hände wund!^^
Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, wie ich diese kunstköder(siehe unten) mit haken besetze die wie die salamander aussehen???Für jigs sind diese gummisalamander ja zu lang also wie behake ich diese langen köder richtig(auch diese würmer)??? Wär lieb von euch, wenn mir da jemand einen tipp geben kann! Tschau ertmal und petri!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




die


----------



## holle (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

die salamander fischst du am besten mit offsethaken am carolina- oder texas-rig. 






und so die würmer.

hier bischen mehr.


----------



## Veit (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dass die Saaleräuber heute bissig waren deutet sich bei mir bereits an als ich am frühen nachmittag mal los war. Allerdings hatte ich da noch ziemlich viel Pech. Landen konnte ich nur einen gut 50 cm langen Hecht auf 8cm-Kopyto-Shad, zwei bessere verlor ich aber leider durch Ausschlitzen und hatte noch zwei Fehlbisse auf unterschiedliche Gummifische. 




Auch mein Angelkumpel Henni (Fehlbiss) konnte mir schon einen 65er Hecht vermelden, von dem gibts aber kein Foto, da ich nicht dabei war.
Das gute Beißverhalten haben wir dann ausgenutzt um mal ein paar neue Saalestellen etwas außerhalb von Halle anzutesten. Als gings am späten Nachmittag nochmals an unseren Hausfluss. Und die Fahrt sollte sich lohnen! Am ersten Platz ging mir bereits nach wenigen Würfen ein 65er Hecht an den Haken.




Henni ließ sich nicht lumpen und legte sofort nach mit 2 Zandern. Einer aus der Nachwuchskategorie und ein gut 50 cm langes Exemplar.




Danach war die Stelle leider beunruhigt, so dass nix mehr passierte, doch schon am nächsten Spot ging der Fangreigen weiter. Ich bekam kurz vor Ufer einen guten Biss und dass Kopfschütteln am anderen Ende deutet auf einen mittleren Zander hin. Stacheln hatte mein Gegner zwar auch, doch die Freude darüber war viel größer als sie über einen mittleren Zander hätte sein können. Einen kapitaler Barsch von 46 cm wars. Für die Saale ein echter Traumfisch!




Henni hatte dann leider Pech und verlor zwei Räuber, bei denen es sich vermutlich um Zander handelte, durch Ausschlitzen. Da es auch noch Fehlbisse gab, stellte ich auf einen kleineren Köder um, was mir aber nur einen untermaßigen Zander einbrachte.




Nachdem ich wieder auf einen größeren Shad gewechselt hatte, konnte ich dann meinen persönlichen Zander Nr. 100 für dieses Jahr landen, der mit gut 50 cm immer gerade so maßig war.




Einmal wechselten wir dann noch den Platz. Das brachte nochmal einen Biss bei Henni. Mit einem schönen Zander von 66 cm konnte er den erfolgreichen Saaleabend dann besiegeln.




Bis auf einen, haben wir alle Fische mit 12 cm Kopyto-Shads gefangen.


----------



## jaeger (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

wow. Petri zu den Fängen. Der Barsch ist ja mal der Oberhammer!


----------



## Bernhard* (2. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



moped schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> nach einigen Fehlattacken und einem verlorenen ca. 70er und einem verlorenen ca. 50er Aitl blieb bei meinem ersten Versuch "Vertikalangeln" vom Ufer in einem mittelgroßen Bach (Dank an Burnee für den geilen Tip!) doch noch ein feister 60er hängen und trat einen kurzen Landgang an!


 
Ich hab die Ideen, Du testest das ganze ein paar Tage aus und ich fang dann die richtig fetten Brocken!! |supergri


----------



## Promachos (2. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo zusammen!

Erst mal ein dickes Petri allen Fängern der letzten Tage, v.a. Veit zum genialen Barsch.

Mein Cousin Thomas ("Luca") und ich waren über das letzte Wochenende zum Angeln in Ostfriesland. Boardie Holger hatte uns eingeladen, unser Zanderglück an seinen Gewässern zu versuchen. Nachdem hier bei uns einfach deutlich weniger Zander rumschwimmen und wir unsere Gufi-Technik mal überprüfen wollten, fuhren wir am Freitag Mittag voller Vorfreude und mit besten, wahrscheinlich übertriebenen Hoffnungen Richtung Aurich.

Am ersten Angeltag trafen wir uns um 8.30 Uhr mit Holgers Bruder Michael ("Supercook"), denn Holger verbrachte den freien Tag seiner Freundin logischerweise mit ihr und nicht mit uns bzw. den Zandern. Michael war uns auf Anhieb sympathisch, die Stimmung war und blieb super, obwohl wir auch nach Stunden des Gufierens absolut nichts an den Haken bringen konnten. Erst gegen 15 Uhr rettete ein sichtlich erleichterter Michael mit einem Zander von 58 cm die Ehre des ostfriesischen Angelsports. Die Bundesliga rief, Michael folgte dem Ruf, aber Thomas und ich waren nicht bereit aufzugeben. Mit Erfolg: Thomas fing einige Zeit später einen kleinen Zander (ca. 35 cm), ich einen 67er Hecht.

Am Sonntag waren wir dann zu fünft: Holger, Michael, Kai ("Serge7") und die beiden "Gastangler". Wir fischten konzentriert und intensiv 8 Stunden diverse Gewässerabschnitte ganz unterschiedlicher Art ab und konnten am Abend 3 kleine Zander und zwei Hechte (65 und 79cm) vermelden. Der absolute Gewinner des Tages war Kai, der beide Hechte fing. Vor allem der größere brachte an der Speedmaster einen tollen Drill.

Nachdem ich am Montag früh meinen Cousin zum Bahnhof gebracht hatte (der Ruf der Arbeit), ackerte ich bei Nieselregen und Dunst sämtliche Stellen der Vortage ab. Ergebnis: null komma null. Ich war ziemlich frustriert, ebenso ging es Holger, der sich ab Montag Mittag extra für mich einen halben Tag frei genommen hatte. Vielleicht lag es am stark gefallenen Luftdruck der letzten Tage, dass die Zander so gar keinen Hunger hatten.

Letzter Versuch am Dienstag: Ich war diesmal wieder allein, kannte aber jetzt die Stellen, an denen eigentlich (fast) immer mit Zandern zu rechnen ist. Trotz oder gerade wegen der Beisflaute am Montag war ich hoch motiviert und voller Hoffnung, dass es heute einfach klappen muss. Holger machte mir per SMS zusätzlich Mut. Der Luftdruck sei seit einigen Stunden konstant.
Gleich an der ersten Stelle bekam ich nach 10 Minuten einen harten Biss auf einen kleinen Kopyto (Modell "Veit"|supergri), der sich als 68er Hecht entpuppte. Der Tag fing gut an, und ging mit einem winzigen Hecht und zwei kleinen Zandern von 35 und 43 cm genau so gut weiter. Inzwischen hatte ich die Stelle gewechselt, um einen etwas tieferen Gewässerabschnitt mit deutlicher Kante zu befischen. Schon beim 5. Wurf hatte ich einen saugeilen Biss, der Fisch fühlte sich richtig schwer an, hatte aber an der Crypton Manie nicht den Hauch einer Chance. Nach zwei Minuten lag mein erster schöner Ostfriesenzander im Netz: ein wunderschöner Fisch mit 73 cm.
Nun hatte mich der Ehrgeiz gepackt, aber trotz intensiven Versuchens und eines erneuten Platzwechsels blieb es bei diesem Fisch. Allerdings hatte ich noch einen ähnlichen Brummer dran, der sich aber im Drill verabschiedete, dazu noch zwei sehr zaghafte Bisse auf 12er Kopyto und Salt Shaker, die ich aber nicht verwerten konnte. Zumindest den ersten Fisch hätte ich den Bissspuren nach mit Angstdrilling gehakt, aber ich mag die Dinger nicht 

Fazit: Wir hatten herrliche Angeltage in einer wunderschönen Gegend, dazu einige schöne Fische und vor allem beste Stimmung mit sehr sympathischen Angelkameraden. Holger, Michael und Kai: Wir kommen gerne wieder!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Promachos (2. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Und wo sind die Photos? Vielleicht klappt's jetzt.


----------



## Wizard2 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hi,
war gestern mal wieder in holland unterwegs. nach fünf minuten die erste attacke, leider voll daneben. 3 würfe später die nächste attacke und er hing. der drill war wie der biss an bzw, knapp unter der oberfläche, ein riesen spektakel.:vik:
http://img337.*ih.us/img337/7976/jerbait11107ii5.th.jpg
zu meiner verwunderung maß er nur 62 cm

danach folgen noch 4-5 fehlbisse, aber leider alle am köder vorbei.
trotzdem ein schöner nachmittag.


----------



## Promachos (2. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Und hier noch zwei:


----------



## Holger (2. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ja, wie Dietmar alias Promachos berichtete, war es ein sehr zähes Angeln. Generell ist dieser Zanderherbst noch längst nicht das, was er versprach. Aber die Hartnäckigkeit von Dietmar hat sich gelohnt, und wurde mit dem 73er Zander belohnt, ein auch hier nicht alltäglicher Fisch. 
Unsere Zanderbestände sind zwar exzellent, aber momentan sind die Burschen extrem launisch und deshalb waren auch die Tage ein schwieriges Angeln. Umso mehr muß ich an dieser Stelle Dietmar und seinen Cousin Thomas loben, die hier wirklich wie alte Hasen gefischt haben und man nicht den Eindruck hatte, sie seien neu an diesen Gewässern.
Und vor allem möchte ich mich bei zwei sehr netten Boardies bedanken, die mit der richtigen Einstellung dabei sind. #6 Mir, Michael und Kai hat es wirklich riesigen Spaß bereitet, mit euch Beiden fischen zu gehen.
Ich hoffe inständig auf eine Wiederholung, entweder in Franken oder in Ostfriesland. 
Hier nochmal die Bilder vom Sonntag mit den Hechten von Kai. Der 79er musste leider übern Jordan, da er sich den NA-Shad so derbe in die Mandeln gepfiffen hatte, das es keine andere Möglichkeit gab.



EDIT:

Bilder auf Kai’s Wunsch entfernt.


----------



## The Driver (2. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Promachos: hammer! die färbung des hechts! richtig goldgelb. sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen!


----------



## Easy_1978 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



The Driver schrieb:


> @Promachos: hammer! die färbung des hechts! richtig goldgelb. sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen!



so sehen die bei uns alle aus, schau dir mal mein goldenes benutzerbild an|rolleyes

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=91527&page=140

*post 2091*


----------



## ricked0089 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> die salamander fischst du am besten mit offsethaken am carolina- oder texas-Rig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich danke dir für den tipp, besser wollt ichs nicht!!!! Super!
Tschau und Petri


----------



## Promachos (2. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



The Driver schrieb:


> @Promachos: hammer! die färbung des hechts! richtig goldgelb. sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen!



@The Driver
Ja, eine tolle Färbung, die man nicht alle Tage sieht. Der Fisch biss zwar einige Meter vor mir, aber ich konnte beim Biss trotz der Entfernung und des trüben Wassers seine Goldflanke aufblitzen sehen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Eisenkneter (2. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



ricked0089 schrieb:


> Ich danke dir für den tipp, besser wollt ichs nicht!!!! Super!
> Tschau und Petri



tach.

ich hab auch noch ne kiste salamander und würmer im keller stehen. bis u 20 cm lang. hab sie in good old germany aber noch nie zu wasser gelassen.

hat jemand damit schon mal zander, flussbarsch und co gefangen?


----------



## Veit (2. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Heute nutze ich die gelegenheit um gleich nochmal nachzulegen. Wieder gings ein ganzes Stück saaleabwärts.
Am ersten Spot hatte ich nur einen Fehlbiss auf 14er Kopyto. Da sonst nix ging, versuchte ich mich im Wanderangeln auf einer freien Flussstrecke. Dort hatte ich einen recht ordentlichen Hecht als Nachläufer. Leider ließ er sich nicht nochmal locken, dafür aber ein größenwahnsinniger Nachwuchszander.




Weiter gings an eine andere Stelle. Am Übergang einer Spundwand zu Steinpackung ging mir ein ca. 70 cm langer Hecht auf Kopyto, war aber gleich wieder ab, da der Haken nicht richtig gefasst hatte. Danach verfolgte er verschiedene Köder zwar noch mehrmals, schnappte aber nicht mehr zu.
Also versuchte ich mein Glück an einer großen Bucht. Hier gabs gleich beim ersten Wurf einen ca. 55 cm langen Hecht auf Kopyto.




Nur wenige Würfe danach hatte ich an einer anderen Ecke der Bucht gleich nach dem Auswurf einen weiteren Biss auf Kopyto, verlor den Fisch aber gleich wieder. Mit einem Sandra-Twister warf ich den Punkt nochmals an und erneut schnappte der Räuber sofort nach dem Auswurf zu. So konnte ich einen weiteren Hecht landen, vielleicht nen Tick größer als der erste.




Danach hatte ich sogar noch einen guten Rapfen als Nachläufer, wechselte dann aber dennoch ein letztes Mal die Angelstelle.
Das brachte noch einen Fehlbiss und einen weiteren untermaßigen Zander.




Keine Riesenfische, aber obwohl die Angelstellen für mich noch völlig unbekannt bzw. wenig bekannt waren, hab ich immerhin was gefangen und erfreulicherweise auch nur einen Köder durch Abriss verloren. :q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Heute nutze ich die gelegenheit um gleich nochmal nachzulegen.


 
Jetzt ist meine Saison vorbei, und schon schlägt Veit wieder mächtig zu....:q
Petri zu den klassen Fängen, besonders zu dem Barsch.#6


----------



## duck_68 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Glückwunsch an Dietmar & Co. Es scheint Euch wirklich richtig Spass gemacht zu haben in Osfrieland zu fischen, wie man dem Bericht entnehmen kann. Hoffentlich können wir die Fänge hier mal fortsetzen!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Veit (2. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich möchte mich auch bei Dietmar+Holger für den schönen Bericht bedanken! Und Petri zu den Fängen!


----------



## Eisenkneter (2. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


>



übst du die pose vor dem spiegel? :q

dickes petri auch von mir, ich hab heut nur ca 10 gufis in der glasklaren aber trotzdem stinkenden saar versenkt. ohne biss.


----------



## Jonny83 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

guten morgen!

die saale muss ja steig voll mit fisch sein was ihr da alles so fangt!!!

petri zu den schönen fängen! der barsch ist echt der hammer!

so ein schönes erfolgreiches wochenende!

gruss jonny


----------



## TorstenM (3. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Sag mal Veit, Du bist ja schon fast Berufsfischer ??

Ist für mich immer wieder unglaublich wie oft Du unterwegs bist und was Du alles so an Land ziehst.

*MAL EIN DICKES PETRI !!!*


----------



## Promachos (3. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an Dietmar & Co. Es scheint Euch wirklich richtig Spass gemacht zu haben in Osfrieland zu fischen, wie man dem Bericht entnehmen kann. Hoffentlich können wir die Fänge hier mal fortsetzen!
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Hallo Martin,

na klar, das machen wir. Vielleicht klappt es mit einem ABBA-Raubfischangeln noch im November. Und falls nicht, können wir gerne auch mal zu zweit los. Wie fischt sich deine neue Harrison?

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Waren am Feiertag auch wieder draussen ... nach unzähligen Würfen ohne wirklich gute Bisse, einigen Hängern im Stellnetz, knapp über dem Grund, sowie dessen Inspektion & der Erkenntniss, dass es hier ja jede Menge saufetter Brassen, aber auch dem einen oder anderen proppen Zander gibt, änderte sich die Taktik grundlegend.
Der ursprüngliche Kapitän wurde durch mich abgelöst, es wurden neue erfolgversprechendere Stellen gesucht & gefunden & endlich mal vernünftig gefischt, nämlich vertikal. Ein Resultat liess nicht lange auf sich warten & nach ersten Fehlbissen mit arg zerfledderten Gummis, sass dann auch der erste brachiale Einsteiger .. ein guter Zander. Barsche folgten & der Wind leider auch. Da wird nur einen Verbrenner dabei hatten, wurde der Tag beendet.
Leider ist das Wasser mit 10-11°C immer noch ganz schön oll warm um noch gezielter zu fischen.

basti


----------



## Living Dead (3. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schön,schön!


----------



## schakal1182 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu den Fängen!

Veit ist echt ein Ausnahmetalent. Man kann man immer wieder nur staunen.

Und Meridians Fotos sind doch auch wieder mal grandios!

Schön was ihr so fangt. Weiter so!


----------



## Dart (3. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petriee Basti :m
Schön, das man wieder etwas von dir lesen und sehen kann|wavey:
Herzliche Grüße, Reiner


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> ..Ausnahmetalent. Man kann man immer wieder nur staunen.


Würde es eher aufs Gewässer beziehen  AUSNAHMEGEWÄSSER, denn das ist die Saale ! Freunde, welche ebenfalls an der Saale fischen, überschütten mich auch fortlaufend mit SMS von dicken Fängen  Und deshalb bin ich schon bald wieder dort 



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Und Meridians Fotos sind doch auch wieder mal grandios!


mhhh danke .. mir gefällt nur jenes mit dem Releasebarsch.



Dart schrieb:


> Petriee Basti :m
> Schön, das man wieder etwas von dir lesen und sehen kann|wavey:
> Herzliche Grüße, Reiner


Hy Reiner !
THANK YOUUUUUU ... ja bin ab & an im Board. Aber die Arbeit lässt nicht mehr viel Spielraum .. das Leben hat mich irgendwie eingeholt |kopfkrat
Hoffe, das ändert sich auch irgendwann nochmal wieder :q

basti


----------



## Ocrem (3. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil Veit, besonders der Barsch ist der Kracher!


----------



## surfer93 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

so.. war bis eben grade mal am vereinsgewässer..
beim schleppen tat sich garnits, außer ein kleiner barsch..
als ich wieder angelegt hatte, sah cih einen guten fisch gegenüber von mir springen..
ich warf an die stelle.. 1.wurf: nichts. 2.wurf: hecht von gut 60 cm. War erst mein 3. hecht in diesem gewässer, obwohl ich schon oft gewielt los war, udn es auch viele hechte gibt. Und diesmal hats endlich geklappt.


----------



## jaeger (3. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Na dann um so schöner. Petri!


----------



## Holger (3. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Basti

Petri ! Und zwar ein ganz Dickes......freut mich, dich auch hier mal wieder zu lesen......du magst eine andere Sichtweise zu den Bildern haben. Für die 0815 Fotografen wie die meisten User hier sind alles Kunstwerke......einfach nur toll. #6

Bitte mehr....


----------



## Blackfoot (3. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri,sind alles schöne Fische.
@ MeRiDiAn
Super Bilder von Dir,wie immer!

Gruss Tommy!|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin!

Petri Heil allen Fängern!
Boot und Auto sind gepackt damit es morgen früh gleich losgehen kann :q


----------



## minden (3. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Pöter voll, Sebelzahn,...und jupp,..das releaserfoto gefällt mir auch am besten.

Dann will ich auch noch n paar loswerden...


----------



## minden (3. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...warum kann man eigentlich keine 6 Fotos auf einmal hochladen,...dann wärs ne grade Zahl|kopfkrat :q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Minden
Wie immer klasse Fotos und klasse Fische...#6


----------



## Living Dead (3. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Geile Bilder! Vor allem die Tarnkleidung  ; )


----------



## minden (3. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Geile Bilder! Vor allem die Tarnkleidung ; )


 
Die gabs bei egay fürn Appel und ne Birne


----------



## Trolldoc (4. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin,

war heute von 15:30 bis 17:45 an der Elbe. Das Wetter sowie das Wasser waren ideal. Ich hatte es eigentlich auf Zander abgesehen, aber die lassen sich schon seit einiger Zeit nicht richtig blicken. 
Gebissen hat letztlich doch noch etwas und so konnte ich meine neue Rute mal einweihen......die Belastungsgrenze wurde nun nicht gerade erreicht, aber es war ein schöner Fisch.
http://img137.*ih.us/img137/2425/cimg3508qc3.jpg
http://img137.*ih.us/img137/272/cimg3513ew1.jpg
http://img105.*ih.us/img105/1706/cimg3512wd1.jpg


----------



## FischAndy1980 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

erstmal Petri an die Fänger der letzten Zeit, sind sehr schöne Fischa dabei! Ich hoffe ja das noch der ein oder andere gute Hecht in diesen Jahr anbeisst, aber im moment wills noch nicht so recht klappen... vielleicht steht das Kraut in den Gewässern die ich beangle noch etwas zu hoch? Angel zwar mit flachlaufenden Wobblern, aber hab noch ständig Kraut am Haken.
Hab trotzallem noch ein Bild angehängt, ist aber ca 3-4 Wochen alt und nicht mehr ganz so aktuell.


----------



## Veit (4. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War am vergangenen Abend an der Saale. Erst gabs nen Drillaussteiger und ein paar Würfe später blieb dann immerhin noch ein 54er Zander am Kopyto kleben.


----------



## maesox (5. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein fettes Petri an alle Fänger !!! Schöne pic´s !!!!#6

Hier noch einer der "Halbstarken" vom Wochenende,den ich ebenfalls zum kurzen Landgang überreden konnte

http://img214.*ih.us/img214/661/img0941pv5.jpg


----------



## paul188 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger!
War heute morgen auch für 3 Stunden am Rhein gewesen.
Herausgekommen ist ein Nachwuchszander und ein Döbel.
Trotzdem ein gelungener Start in den Tag , denn jetzt heißt es auf zur Mittagschicht.:c 


Gruß Paul.


----------



## Pete (5. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

an meinem vereinsgewässer brummt es zur zeit auch richtig...schon nach 10 min. war gestern schluss für mich (mach immer, wenn ich auf hecht gehe, dass der erste der letzte ist)...81 cm...erste entnahme dieses jahr...und: (schwiegermutter hat ihn heute gebraten kredenzt) geschmacklich der absolute hammer...stand einem bodden- oder ostseehecht in nichts nach...keinerlei nebengeschmack, den ich sonst oft bei binnenfisch heraus schmecke...


----------



## schrauber78 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



minden schrieb:


> Pöter voll, Sebelzahn,...und jupp,..das releaserfoto gefällt mir auch am besten.
> 
> Dann will ich auch noch n paar loswerden...


 
euch möcht ich nicht unbedingt aufm wasser begegnen... :q:q

petri zu den fängen


----------



## Lofote (5. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Waren das WE am Edersee
Auf DropShot gab es jede Menge Barsch und einen schönen 77`er Hecht.
Leider war bei den Barschen mit 38cm die Grenze nach oben gesetzt, aber was solls, irgendwann werd ich meinen ü-40`er landen.
Fotos gibt es leider keine, meine Cam versucht gerade schicke Unterwasserfotos der Hopfenberge zu machen:c

Grüße
Lofote


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Pete schrieb:


> (mach immer, wenn ich auf hecht gehe, dass der erste der letzte ist)



ist wahrscheinlich das dümmste, was man machen kann, gerade, wenn nach kurzer zeit bereits ein guter hecht gebissen hat, so wie dein 81er. |supergri


----------



## Veit (5. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Angelkumpel Henni und ich waren am vergangenen Abend an der Saale. Wir konnten einen Hecht und 3 kleine Zander auf Kopyto-Shad fangen. Desweiteren gab es noch mehrere Fehlbisse sowohl von Hechten als auch von Zandern. Ein anderer Angler, den wir getroffen haben, hatte auch 2 Hechte und mehrere Drillaussteiger.


----------



## Pete (6. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> ist wahrscheinlich das dümmste, was man machen kann, gerade, wenn nach kurzer zeit bereits ein guter Hecht gebissen hat, so wie dein 81er


 
jau, mag sein, aber ich hatte eh nur ein zeitfenster einer guten stunde...ärgerlich ists aber schon, weil durch den kälteeinbruch gestern die fische nicht mehr so wollen...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Pete schrieb:


> .. weil durch den kälteeinbruch gestern die fische nicht mehr so wollen...


dann warte noch 2-3 Tage ab & dann gehts langsam richtig los 

PETRI Dir Pete .. basti


----------



## Pete (6. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

danke, basti#h...sicher, wenn sich das wetter (auf dem unteren level) einpegelt, sollte auch der appetit der fische wiederkehren...ich freu mich schon auf anfang dezember, da gehts noch mal nach rügen den boddenhechten an den kragen...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Pete schrieb:


> ..da gehts noch mal nach rügen den boddenhechten an den kragen...


Na denne Triple-Petri  
Lass mal von Dir hören, was dann draus geworden ist !

basti


----------



## Veit (7. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich konnte gestern abend an der Saale leider "nur" 2 Hechte und einen ca. 30 cm langen Barsch mit Kopyto verhaften. Zwei weitere Hechte schlitzen mir leider noch kurz vor der Landung aus, außerdem mehrere Fehlbisse (allein zweimal war noch der Schwanzteller des Gummifisches abgebissen). Durch den starken Wind war die Bisserkennung und -verwertung leider stark erschwert, die Räuber waren aber offensichtlich in Höchstform.


----------



## Screwi (7. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ich war gestern auch mal für ne Stunde am Wasser
http://img69.*ih.us/img69/6121/dsc00066ak4or6mv5.jpg


----------



## maesox (7. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

*Schöne pic´s , PETRI !!!!!!!!!!!#6*


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Geiler Barsch.....#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Geiler Barsch.....#6


 

phill,er ist auch sehr vorteilhaft fotographiert


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schätz mal der hat 32-35cm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

seh ich genauso


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> phill,er ist auch sehr vorteilhaft fotographiert


 
sieht trotzdem schön aus:m



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> seh ich genauso


 
ich auch #6


----------



## Martin67 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo.Ich war  am Sonntag an der Lippe bei Dorsten.Kurz vor der Dämmerung  hatte ich einen starke Biss auf mein Rapala Wobbler.Ein Zander 76 cm und 3,5 kg.:mGruß Martin


----------



## Screwi (7. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

also wenn ihr gerade von meinem Barsch redet, der war leider nur 26cm


----------



## minden (7. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...auf die Länge kommt es ja zum Glück nicht an,...hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen#h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



minden schrieb:


> ...auf die Länge kommt es ja zum Glück nicht an,...hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen#h


 
...ist widerlegt worden....|rolleyes


.....und es kommt doch auf die Länge an....|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## holle (7. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

yupp, manche hotspots sind nur mit länge zu erreichen :q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



holle schrieb:


> yupp, manche hotspots sind nur mit länge zu erreichen :q


....das auch....#h


----------



## fishingchamp (7. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

nananana...wie versaut...

es ist zwar kein großer barsch, aber schön ist er trotzdem...petri!!!

MFG
felix


----------



## Veit (7. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Angelkumpel Henni und ich waren am vergangenen Abend an der Saale angeln und es lief recht gut.
Nachdem ich in unserem kleinen Raubfischduell schon mit 0:3 hinten lag, blieb mir ein völliger "Schneider" letztendlich doch noch erspart.
Enderlebnis waren dann 2 Hechte und ein Zander für Henni und 2 Hechte bei mir. Auch diesmal gabs wieder einige Fehlbisse und Henni verlor auch noch einen Zander durch ausschlitzen. Die Längen der Fische lagen ca. zwischen 50 und 65 cm. Alle durften wieder schwimmen.
Sämtliche Bisse hatten wir auf Kopyto-Gummifische.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

respekt vor veits angelkumpels: auch wenn sie nicht annhähernd so oft losgehen wie veit, sie fangen im schnitt meistens genauso gut oder besser als veit. is mir so in der letzten zeit aufgefallen. petri allen fängern, ich komm zu wenig los...


----------



## Veit (8. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Bubbel: Ja, is wirklich so. Is in letzter Zeit leicht mich abzukochen.  Da kanns nur zwei Gründe geben. Entweder ich bin schlechter geworden oder meine Kumpels besser. Aber ich hoffe mal letztes ist der Fall. 
Aber mal im ernst: Macht doch auch viel mehr Spass mit "gleichwertigen" Leuten loszuziehen, die fangen ohne, dass man ihnen alles dreimal erklären muss. Und ein gutes Ergebnis für beide, find ich auch schöner, als wenn nur einer fängt.


----------



## theundertaker (8. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dickes Petri von mir Veit!

Ich frage mich nur, wie du die ganzen wunderschönen Fische fängst....ich habe auf Raubfisch nicht so viel Glück, angle in Holland am Oolderplas...Hier habe ich letztens einen Hecht mit 66 cm gefangen und einen Nachläufer gehabt, der etwas kleiner schien.....

Gruß Thomas              #c;+


----------



## Veit (8. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ theundertaker: Die Frage zumindest im Fluss ist momentan weniger das wie, als das wo. Hat man die Winterstellen gefunden, ist es kein Problem mehrere Räuber hintereinander an den Haken zu bekommen. Die Weißfische stehen schon allmählich in ihren Winterlagern und mit ihnen die Räuber. Da sind dann natürlich Massenfänge drin. Überlicherweise ist dieses Szenario immer ab ca. Mitte Oktober zu beobachten. Wir haben natürlich viel Aufwand betrieben und sind in den letzten zwei Wochen per Landkarte und Google Earth ausgewählte Spots auf etwa 100 km Saalestrecke angefahren. Aber der Aufwand hat sich gelohnt, denn drei ausgesprochen gute Stellen, wo vermutlich fast immer mehrere Hechte und Zander pro Abend drin sind haben wir ja gefunden und können die Suchaktion nun so langsam wieder einstellen.:g


----------



## theundertaker (8. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Achso, ihr seid dann so aktiv am Umherziehen, dass ihr euch die supergeilen HotSpots raussucht...dann habt ihr das auch verdient ;-)

Am Oolderplas in Holland ist das etwas schwierig mit dem HotSpots finden, aber an meiner Stelle habe ich ja wenigstens auch schon einen Hecht überlisten können, was natürlich auch ein tolles Erlebnis für mich war, da ich erst 3 mal auf Raubfisch mit GuFi und Co. geangelt habe ;-)

Dann mach du mal weiter so....Petri Heil

Deine Bilder sind aber echt immer der Kracher und wenn ich auf der Startseite schon "Beitrag von Veit" lese, dann hoffe ich schon immer auf die geilsten Bilder von dir ;-)

Gruß Thomas


----------



## FischAndy1980 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war vorhin auch für 2 Stunden mit Wobbler unterwegs und konnte nur einen Biss verzeichnen, der aber leider nicht richtig gehangen hat und sich nach etwa 2 m schon verabschiedet hat. Aber war nur ein Hecht um die 60cm gewesen.

Allen anderen Petri Heil


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nabend , ich war 2 Wochen auf Montage und hab vor ca. ner Woche nen Hecht 105cm gefangen...eigendlich kann ich ja jetzt aufhörn mit spinnfischen da ich ja meinen Traumfisch gefangen habe hehe.... der gut schwimmt übrigens immer noch durch die Gegend 
Gruß Chris


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> Nabend , ich war 2 Wochen auf Montage und hab vor ca. ner Woche nen Hecht 105cm gefangen...eigendlich kann ich ja jetzt aufhörn mit spinnfischen da ich ja meinen Traumfisch gefangen habe hehe.... der gut schwimmt übrigens immer noch durch die Gegend
> Gruß Chris



dickes petri und beispielhaftes verhalten!!! 
so hat angeln zukunft!!!|wavey:#6


----------



## ricked0089 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Guten Abend,
hab mir heute 10m nylonummanteltes Stahlvorfach gekauft, weil ich in letzter zeit viele fehlattacken auf meine gufis hatte und nun meine kunstköder noch ein wenig mehr mit haken bestücken möchte. Da ich noch nie mit stahlvorfachschnur und klemmhülsen gearbeitet habe, frage ich wie man die drillinge an dem ende des vorfach-schnur-stückes mit der klemmhülse befestigt. Den gufi einfach auf den jig ziehen und dann am jigöhr das stahlvorfach mit der klemmhülse befestigen???Mit der ködernadel das vorfach durch den gufi ziehen?Das vorfachende um die vorfachhauptschnur drehen, bevor ich die klemmhülsen dranklemme???
Ich dank euch für ne schnelle antwort und ein paar tipps!
Petri


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (8. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> @ theundertaker: Die Frage zumindest im Fluss ist momentan weniger das wie, als das wo. Hat man die Winterstellen gefunden, ist es kein Problem mehrere Räuber hintereinander an den Haken zu bekommen. Die Weißfische stehen schon allmählich in ihren Winterlagern und mit ihnen die Räuber. Da sind dann natürlich Massenfänge drin. Überlicherweise ist dieses Szenario immer ab ca. Mitte Oktober zu beobachten. Wir haben natürlich viel Aufwand betrieben und sind in den letzten zwei Wochen per Landkarte und Google Earth ausgewählte Spots auf etwa 100 km Saalestrecke angefahren. Aber der Aufwand hat sich gelohnt, denn drei ausgesprochen gute Stellen, wo vermutlich fast immer mehrere Hechte und Zander pro Abend drin sind haben wir ja gefunden und können die Suchaktion nun so langsam wieder einstellen.:g


 
Hallo Veit!

Nach welchen Kriterien suchst du denn die Spots aus? Könntest du mir die genaue Vorgehensweise beschreiben? Würde das gerne auch bei mir anwenden. 
Keine Angst, ich wohne nicht in Saalenähe...:q

Gruß


----------



## Veit (9. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Um die ganze Euphorie ein bisschenzu bremsen: Gestern abend bei mir nur ein kleiner Zander (~35 cm) und noch zwei Fehlbisse auf Kopyto. Also wesentlich weniger los als an den Vortagen, aber naja, es kann nicht immer knallen.

@ Aalround-Spinner: Zunächst mal kommen nur markante Punkte im Flussverlauf in Frage. Das sind bei uns hauptsächlich Schleusen und Wehre. Nicht nur der Bereich unterhalb davon kann gut sein, sondern durchaus auch oberhalb. Letztendlich heißt es dann aber Testen, Testen, Testen. Denn gewiss stehen nicht an jedem solcher Plätze auch Fische in der kalten Jahreszeit. Viele Schleusen sind zu verschlammt, da geht dann garnix und Wehre sind jetzt im Winter auch oftmals fast fischfrei. Andererseits können aber sowohl Wehre als auch Schleusen absolute Fischmagneten sein, wenn Tiefen- und Strömungsverhältnisse stimmen. Und das sind dann eben die Dinge, die man selbst herausfinden muss, sowas sehe auch ich nicht mit bloßem Auge. Habe ich an einem Platz-so gut er auch aussehen mag- nach 10 bis 15 Minuten keinen Biss, ist es zumindest keine Stelle, wo man im Winter regelmäßig fangen wird. Rappelts aber bereits nach ein paar Würfen -was an den guten Winterspots fast immer der Fall ist-steht man richtig! Wichtig ist natürlich, dass man zur Stellensuche nur bewährte Köder verwendet, bei mir zumeist "normale" Kopyto River-Shads in 12 cm.


----------



## Hecht87 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Perti zu dem Ü100 Hecht gib es den auch fotos von so einem ausnahme fisch


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

:lDa ist er..


----------



## Holger (9. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> :lDa ist er..


 




Hast du den extra ausgebuddelt ? |rolleyes

Hab ja mal was von Grashechten gehört, aber Blätterhechte ? :q



Spaß muß sein, Petri zum Hecht ! #6


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

falls er auf dem ersten bild nicht wie über einen meter groß aussieht auf dem Foto sieht man es gut..ja das mit den blättern ist nicht so schön aber das laub war nass unddas ist dann was anderes als wenn er am stand im sand liegen würde


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hmmm..lecker Hecht im Blätterteig

Petri zur Esoxsdame

mfg Flo


----------



## schakal1182 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

lol - Blätterteig :m

Na jedenfalls Petri zum Fang!
Besser ein gesunder Hecht mit Blättern als wenn er gesäubert und unnötig über Wasser behalten wurde.


----------



## surfer93 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Veit: Ich hab da mal eine Frage.. Fischt du nur in Abendstunden auf Hecht und Zander? Ich hab nämlich gehört, dass es eigentlich besser über Tag gehen soll. Und noch iene Frage.. Fischt du ganz normal mit der  Faulenzer Methode?
Würd mich über diene Antwort freuen


----------



## Veit (9. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Petri Heil22: Fettes Petri zum Meterhecht!

@ surfer93: Leider komme ich momentan fast nur in den Abendstunden zum Angeln, da es ja auch zeitig dunkel wird. Für Zander ist das aber an den meisten Gewässern auch die beste Zeit. Hechte kann man hingegen immer fangen, die beißen teilweise (nicht immer und überall) auch besser am Tag. Ja, ich fische ausschließlich die Faulenzermethode.


----------



## Habakuk (9. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Leute bin neu hier und habe mein Interesse für die Raubfische entdeckt. Ich finde es sehr interessant eure Beiträge zu lesen, vor allem von den Profis ... Ich hoffe von euch zu lernen und bald meinen ersten Zander landen zu können - über 80!!! ... Was ist die Faulenzermethode? Das hört sich an wie: "den Gummifisch für ein paar Sekunden liegen lassen, dann Stück drillen und dann wieder stehen lassen"? Verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## mipo (9. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Shuka schrieb:


> Was ist die Faulenzermethode? Das hört sich an wie: "den Gummifisch für ein paar Sekunden liegen lassen, dann Stück drillen und dann wieder stehen lassen"? Verstehe ich das richtig?


 
Ja das ist ne Faulenzermethode. :q Aber vergiß den Kontakt zu deinem Gufi nicht .


----------



## Malte (9. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@shuka

such mal nen bischen, da wirst du ordentlich was finden


----------



## NorbertF (9. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Shuka schrieb:


> Hallo Leute bin neu hier und habe mein Interesse für die Raubfische entdeckt. Ich finde es sehr interessant eure Beiträge zu lesen, vor allem von den Profis ... Ich hoffe von euch zu lernen und bald meinen ersten Zander landen zu können - über 80!!! ... Was ist die Faulenzermethode? Das hört sich an wie: "den Gummifisch für ein paar Sekunden liegen lassen, dann Stück drillen und dann wieder stehen lassen"? Verstehe ich das richtig?



Nicht wirklich, nein.
Du wirfst aus und wartest bis der GuFi auf dem Grund ankommt. Sofort wenn er unten ist machst du 1-3 schnelle Kurbelumdrehungen ohne die Rute zu bewegen. Dann wartest du wieder bis der GuFi auf dem Grund ankommt und sofort wieder 1-3....usw. Wirklich liegenlassen am Grund tut man ihn nicht.
90% der Bisse kommen in der Phase wo der Köder absinkt. Die Kurbelumdrehungen sind nur nötig um wieder eine Absinkphase zu haben


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

und es ist oft der Fall, dass andere Methoden die Fische mehr auf Trap bringen, vor allem, wenn keine Strömung läuft oder nur sehr wenig Strömung. Rucken ist dann angesagt. Wirst du auch viel zu finden. Faulenzen fängt Fische, aber vielleicht willst du ja nicht nur fangen, sondern auch mal, so hin und wieder, abräumen? Dann sollte man immer noch mehr parat haben und vor allem probieren, was geht und was nicht. Und was eben abräumt. Faulenzen tut fast jeder auf Zander, kann man ja häufig sehen, kurbeln auch.


----------



## Habakuk (9. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wenn ich wieder in Deutschland bin, werde ich es anwenden. Solange freue ich mich auf die Fotos die man hier so oft sehen kann. "Veit" hat heute Abend wieder bestimmt welche zum Uploaden, bzw. er macht sie gerade 

Ok, danke für die Tipps... ich lese und lerne fleißig weiter.

Mt 17,27 (Jesus sagte zu ihm): Damit wir ihnen aber kein Ärgernis geben, geh an den See, wirf eine Angel aus und nimm den ersten Fisch, der heraufkommt, öffne sein Maul, und du wirst einen Stater finden; den nimm und gib ihnen für mich und dich (um die Steuer zu bezahlen)!


----------



## Veit (9. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ bubbel: Im Fluss (zumindest an "meinem") ist die Faulenzermethode schon topp, wobei ich den Köder nur mit sehr kleinen Sprüngen führe (maximal zwei, eher nur eine Kurbelumdrehung zum Anheben des Shads). Ich habe viel experimentiert und teilweise auch mal nen ganzen abend lang gejiggt, aber ich habe damit nicht mal einen (!!!) Zanderbiss bekommen und soooo schlecht ist ja der Bestand hier nun auch nicht. Auf Hecht klappts schon eher, wobei ich auch die bei Faulenzen gut fange und sie sind ohnehin nicht mein Zielfisch Nr.1. Wir haben hier nur dieses Jahr ne ziemliche "Hecht-Schwemme", irgendeiner beißt da so gut wie immer an, da ist es dann auch fast egal wie man den Köder führt.

@ all:Wiegesagt einer beißt immer...





Einen Zander ~60 cm hat sich leider kurz vor der Landung verabschiedet.


----------



## jaeger (10. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

schlankes Teil!! Petri!


----------



## Habakuk (10. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit
Schöne Bilder und tolle Fänge - das weißt du ja selber, gel? Sag mal, lässt du die vielen Fische immer frei, oder nimmst du sie immer mit? 

P.S. Wie lange lässt du den Gufi stehen wenn du die Faulenzermethode anwendest? Bewegst du deine Rute dabei oder kurbellst du nur?

Ich wünsche die einen Ü100 Zander in diesem Jahr!


----------



## Hecht87 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri an die fänger schöner hecht veit und auf alle fälle ein dickes petri zum meter hecht


----------



## zander55 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle, sehr schöne Fische!

Habe noch ein paar schöne Bilder von Fischen der letzten zwei Wochen. Köder waren Kopytos und Seashads in 12 und 13  cm. Alle fische wurden im Rhein gefangen und schwimmen natürlich wieder.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu den vielen guten Zandern!!!


----------



## schakal1182 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

:k GEIL :k


----------



## Waagemann (10. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs und einen knapp 60cm langen Hecht konnte ich fangen!

http://img126.*ih.us/img126/4346/pict2168wd2.jpg

Gefangen mit einem Bagley Bang an der flachsten Stelle des Teiches!

mfg waagemann


----------



## Ocrem (10. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schön, da hats doch mal wieder in der Rute geruckt! Petri


----------



## Buschmann (10. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> falls er auf dem ersten bild nicht wie über einen meter groß aussieht auf dem Foto sieht man es gut..ja das mit den blättern ist nicht so schön aber das laub war nass unddas ist dann was anderes als wenn er am stand im sand liegen würde


 

Aus welchen teich kommt der?! Vielleicht kenne ich ihn ja!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@zander55: schöne fische, wie immer.


----------



## Peter the Pan (10. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mein größter Fang war dieses Jahr: 1x Zander 1760gr. 
Hab nur leider kein Bild von dem.


----------



## Holger (10. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



zander55 schrieb:


> Petri an alle, sehr schöne Fische!
> 
> Habe noch ein paar schöne Bilder von Fischen der letzten zwei Wochen. Köder waren Kopytos und Seashads in 12 und 13 cm. Alle fische wurden im Rhein gefangen und schwimmen natürlich wieder.


 
Ganz, ganz tolle Zander....#6

Jaaanz digges Petri.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (10. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Zander55

sehr leckere Stachelritter! :k
Petri Heil dazu!


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



zander55 schrieb:


> Habe noch ein paar schöne Bilder von Fischen der letzten zwei Wochen. Köder waren Kopytos und Seashads in 12 und 13  cm. Alle fische wurden im Rhein gefangen und schwimmen natürlich wieder.



Dickes Petri zu den Stachlern #6


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Buschmann: aus meinem Gartenteich kommt er hehe


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöne Fische, Petri an alle!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aixellent (11. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Auch ein dickes Petri von mir.
> Hammergeile Fische und super Fotos.
> 
> Ich war dann doch noch mal los.
> ...



Hi,

wie bekommst Du das mit den Fotos hin? Haste dafür ein Stativ oder war jemand dabei? Ich war bislang immer mit Helmut Schoddel unterwegs (Guide), aber Bertus würde mich auch mal interessieren. Da war ja auch, glaube ich, in der Rute und Rolle ein Artikel über Guides, aber die Kontakte die ich angesprochen hatte, waren alle unzuverlässig (kein Rückmeldung). Kannst Du mir die Kontaktdaten von Bertus mal zukommen lassen? Ansonsten habe ich mir jetzt selber eine Aluma gekauft, quasi das perfekte Vertikalboot und möchte auch bei Touren ohne Beifahrer ordentliche Bilder von den releasten Fischen machen. 

Greetz
Aix


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



aixellent schrieb:


> wie bekommst Du das mit den Fotos hin?


Schau einfach mal auf meine Homepage unter PraxisTips....:m

Die email von Bertus habe ich auf meinen anderen Rechner.
Ich schreib Dir dann eine PN...


----------



## Habakuk (11. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Tolle Bilder!!


----------



## Habakuk (11. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@aixellent

Auf den Bildern sieht man gan weiche Ruten, ist das korrekt? Hast du damit auch die HEchte gelandet? Ich habe in den letzen Wochen 4 HEchte verloren; einige meinen, dass es daran liegt, weil ich eine 10-40Gr Rute verwende. Siehst du das auch so?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Shuka schrieb:


> @aixellent
> 
> Auf den Bildern sieht man gan weiche Ruten, ist das korrekt? Hast du damit auch die HEchte gelandet? Ich habe in den letzen Wochen 4 HEchte verloren; einige meinen, dass es daran liegt, weil ich eine 10-40Gr Rute verwende. Siehst du das auch so?


 
Welch Bilder meinst Du?
Die von mir?|kopfkrat
Da sieht man höchstens dünne Ruten, dh, noch lange nicht, das sie weich sein müssen.
Ausserdem sind das zwei verschiedene Tage. Einmal Vertikalangeln, und einmal schleppen...
Auch mal lesen nicht nur Bilder gucken|rolleyes


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ne Vertikalrute ist dünn aber trotzdem hart

Petri Tommi

mfg Flo


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Shuka schrieb:


> ; einige meinen, dass es daran liegt, weil ich eine 10-40Gr Rute verwende. Siehst du das auch so?


Aber ich bin mal so dreist, und beantworte Deine Frage:
Ich hatte auch mal eine zu weiche Rute, und auch andauernd Aussteiger. Ich vermute einfach mal,das da der Gegendruck fehlt.
Zu hart sollte eine Rute allerdings auch nicht sen, da die Hechte sonst zu leicht ausschlitzen.

Ich nehme ausschliesslich Ruten mit ausgeprägter Spitzen Aktion.
Auf keinen Fall parabolische...


----------



## aixellent (11. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Schau einfach mal auf meine Homepage unter PraxisTips....:m
> 
> Die email von Bertus habe ich auf meinen anderen Rechner.
> Ich schreib Dir dann eine PN...



Hi Tommi,

danke! Gute Idee das mit dem Stativ, aber bei mir so nicht realisierbar. Ich habe eben ein Stativ geschossen. Mal gucken, wie ich das jetzt am besten befestige.

Greeeetz
Aix


----------



## Habakuk (11. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Was heißt "bin mal so dreist"?? Naja, whatever, danke trotzdem...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Shuka schrieb:


> Was heißt "bin mal so dreist"?? Naja, whatever, danke trotzdem...


 
Weil Du mich eigentlich gar nicht gefragt hast....:m


----------



## zander55 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Danke für die Petri`s. Wir waren heute in Holland unterwegs, in der Gegend bei Zwolle. Hatten uns ein paar neue Gewässer ausgesucht die wir abfischen wolte. Fangen konnten wir 5 Hechte bis 66 cm, dazu noch ne Hand voll Fehlbisse. Zwar keine Riesen aber hat trotzdem spaß gemacht und da wir keinerlei Gehwässer Kenntnis hatten ist das Ergebnis ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## zander55 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Noch zwei Bilder.

Das Blut auf dem Foto ist übrigens vom Fänger, der Fisch erfreut sich weiterhin bester Gesundheit...


----------



## Veit (11. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger vorallem @ Zander55 zu den guten Fängen am Rhein!
Da die Saale leider stark am steigen ist, musste ich am Samstag auf einen See ausweichen. Da ging mir zwar ein etwa 70 cm langer Hecht auf einen großen Profi-Blinker, aber er verabschiedete sich leider kurz vor der Landung schon wieder. So bleibts vorerst dabei: Kein einziger Blech-Hecht dieses Jahr! #c
Heute war Ruhetag!



Shuka schrieb:


> @Veit
> Schöne Bilder und tolle Fänge - das weißt du ja selber, gel? Sag mal, lässt du die vielen Fische immer frei, oder nimmst du sie immer mit?
> 
> P.S. Wie lange lässt du den Gufi stehen wenn du die Faulenzermethode anwendest? Bewegst du deine Rute dabei oder kurbellst du nur?
> ...



Bei der Faulenzermethode kurble ich nur, die Rute wird nur beim Anhieb bewegt. *g* 
Sobald der Gummifisch am Grund aufkommt, wird er auch wieder angekurbelt. Alles andere würde nur Hänger verursachen.
Zu den anderen Fragen: 
Hechte setze ich alle zurück, Barsche ebenfalls, Zander kommt immer ca. einer in mittlerer Größe pro Monat mit. Welse waren dieses Jahr leider alle zu groß um mal einen mitzunehmen :g und alles andere ist eh ungenießbar.
Aja, das mit den 100 Zandern im Jahr ist bereits geschafft!:vik: Hechte hatte ich sogar noch ein paar mehr. Leider war die Durchschnittsgröße bei beiden aber dieses Jahr nicht so toll.


----------



## theundertaker (12. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Huhu Veit...

Woran erkennt man denn genau n Biss, wenn man deine Faulenzermethode anwendet....ich habe grade erst angefangen zu spinnen und noch nicht die größte ahnung, aber wenigstens hatte ich schon mal n hechtbiss und auch n 66er Hecht und das im Oolderplas in Holland...

Ich merke zwar oft, dass der Köder nur an Steinen auf Grund hängt, aber was n Biss ist...hmmm...Fehlanzeige...


Gruß Thomas


(schon 2 mal n Totalschaden an meiner Angel am Oolderplas gehabt =), also Totalabriss)


----------



## Habakuk (12. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit: Danke für die Info. Grüße aus Guinea!!!


----------



## maesox (12. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hier mein Esox vom vergangenen Samstag. 95cm,gefangen auf 26cm Shad.
http://img204.*ih.us/img204/7468/img0962ac9oc6.jpg


http://img91.*ih.us/img91/2584/img0971jp1bq2.jpg


----------



## Holger (12. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mensch Matze du alter Granatenjäger......aber ein ganz dickes Petri zur feinen Hechtmutti. |rolleyes Das war ja ein WE für dich......deine Stuggis meine Bayern geputzt, einen super Hecht gefangen.....da kannst du den Illex mit der verlorenen Wette ja gut verschmerzen.....das baut mich nach der Niederlage und dem WE mit nur kleinen Räubern ja wieder auf....|supergri


----------



## maesox (12. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ja Holger,das waren meine Gedanken vom Samstag!!! Da hat´s einfach gepaßt und das mit dem Wobbler ist wie gesagt Ehrensache!!

Weiß das Du ihn in Ehren hältst!!!#6


----------



## bazawe (12. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Na Matze wieder zugeschlagen, Petri von mir zu den schönen Hecht. Bei uns ging am Samstag gar nichts, wegen den Sch.. Sturm.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Ocrem (12. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Shuka Klasse Pic!

Petri Heil an den Rest


----------



## Gorcky (12. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



maesox schrieb:


> Hier mein Esox vom vergangenen Samstag. 95cm,gefangen auf 26cm Shad.
> http://img204.*ih.us/img204/7468/img0962ac9oc6.jpg
> 
> 
> http://img91.*ih.us/img91/2584/img0971jp1bq2.jpg


 
Sehr sehr geiler Fisch, Petri Heil!!!!:vik: *neidisch werd*|supergri


----------



## fantazia (12. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



maesox schrieb:


> Hier mein Esox vom vergangenen Samstag. 95cm,gefangen auf 26cm Shad.


petri#6.


----------



## Peter the Pan (12. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Super Fisch. Petri. |supergri


----------



## Blackfoot (12. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein toller Hecht!!!!

Gruss Tommy!#h


----------



## Promachos (12. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dickes Petri, Maesox!
Ne echte Granate!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## FischAndy1980 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu der schönen und wohlgenährten Hechtdame#6


----------



## Stephan222 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Huhu Veit...
> 
> Woran erkennt man denn genau n Biss, wenn man deine Faulenzermethode anwendet....ich habe grade erst angefangen zu spinnen und noch nicht die größte ahnung...
> 
> Ich merke zwar oft, dass der Köder nur an Steinen auf Grund hängt, aber was n Biss ist...hmmm...Fehlanzeige...



das würde mich auch brennend interessieren, obwohl das sicher hier OT ist.


----------



## Steph75 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> das würde mich auch brennend interessieren, obwohl das sicher hier OT ist.


Moin.
Das werdet ihr schon merken,wenn ihrs Richtig macht.


----------



## Lemmingx (12. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

wenn sie Hunger haben kanns schonmal einen ordentlichen Ruck geben und wenn sie sehr vorsichtig sind, sieht man manchmal nur Bewegung in der Schnur,deswegen am besten die Schnur über einen Finger laufen lassen. Etliche Beschreibungen zur Technik gibts über die Suchfunktion.


MfG


----------



## minden (12. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Bei starkem WInd und "nicht hunrigen" Hechten konnten wir heute "immerhin" einen erwischen,...dafür war es ein sehr schöner. Mit dem Keschert hatte es nicht so gut geklappt,...mit dem zurücksetzten umso besser


----------



## Molke-Drink (13. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöner Hecht!
PETRI!


----------



## Veit (13. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Jepp, klasse Hecht und klasse Pics! Petri!


----------



## maesox (13. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Jepp,schließ mich Dir an @Veit und alles Gute zum Jubeltag!!:m


----------



## Holger (13. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Jepp, klasse Hecht und klasse Pics! Petri!


 
Schließ ich mich dem Veit auch an.......Minden, Petri Heil zum schönen Hecht ! #6

Und Veit, dir alles Gute zum 22. Geburtstag !!!! Feier schön.... |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

veit
mein glückwunsch zum geburtstag


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gratulation zum super fast-Meterhecht minden!!! Foto ist klasse, da, wo dein Kumpel im Hintergrund lacht, cool, wenn sich beide so freuen können, find ich spitze!


----------



## Felix 1969 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Minden

Klasse Fotos....#6


----------



## Carphunter' (13. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

klasse fische un petri an die fänger.
ich werd scho neidisch|peinlich
hab keine zeit:c obwohl es gerade anfängt gut zu laufen.


achso. nur so nebenbei: |schild-gzum geburtstag veit!


----------



## schakal1182 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Alles Gute zum Burzeltag, Veit.

Ich finde das passt hier tatsächlich besser hin als ins Offtopic :q


----------



## Veit (14. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Danke euch!


----------



## Veit (14. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute nachmittag mal an einem Teich und konnte immerhin mein neues Schätzchen (Shimano Twin Power-Rolle) entjungfern.
Mehr als ein gut 50 cm langer Hecht wars allerdings nicht. Ein etwas besserer schlitze mir später leider noch aus und auch einen Fehlbiss hatte ich noch. Alles auf großen Profiblinker.


----------



## skatefreak (14. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> War heute nachmittag mal an einem Teich und konnte immerhin mein neues Schätzchen (Shimano Twin Power-Rolle) entjungfern.
> Mehr als ein gut 50 cm langer Hecht wars allerdings nicht. Ein etwas besserer schlitze mir später leider noch aus und auch einen Fehlbiss hatte ich noch. Alles auf großen Profiblinker.




Hi,
herzlichen glückwunsch...
auf profiblinker???Was hältst du von denen???


----------



## Master_Bown (14. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an die Raubfischjäger 

ich war nach einer langen und stressreichen Zeit auch mal wieder los. Und konnte diesen etwa 55cm langen Schniepel zum Fotoshooting übereden. Leider war die Handetasche nicht so lebendig und es blieb bei ihm, oder ihr |supergri. Köder war eine Plötze, ca. 25 cm Groß.

Die zwei anderen Geschwister konnte ich ein paar Tage davor mit einem Arnaud von Illex überlisten.

Grüße!


----------



## Veit (14. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



skatefreak schrieb:


> auf profiblinker???Was hältst du von denen???


Die scheinen echt gut zu sein. Kürzlich war ich bei einem Anglerboard-Treffen mit ca. 20 anderen Leuten. Insgesamt wurden dabei leider nur 6 Hechte gefangen und die meisten Teilnehmer blieben Schneider (mir inklusive). Von den 6 Hechten fing 3 mein Kumpel Tilo. Alle waren um die 90 cm lang und alle drei gingen sie auf den großen Profiblinker. War jetzt auch zwei Mal mit anderen Leuten gemeinsam angeln. Ich immer mit dem Profiblinker, die anderen mit Gummi, Wobbler oder anderen Blechzeug. Und beide Male gabs nur auf den Profiblinker Fischkontakt.
Für eher flache Seen scheinen sie ne Waffe zu sein. Der große PB lässt sich trotz seiner Größe selbst bei weniger als 2 m tiefe noch ziemlich langsam führen. Sehr weite und genaue Würfe sind aber damit leider nicht möglich.


----------



## Tisie (14. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi Veit,

Petri Heil und nachträglichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!



Veit schrieb:


> ... mein neues Schätzchen (Shimano Twin Power-Rolle) ...


Wie jetzt, vom Red Arc ins Shimano-Lager gewechselt?! 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> und konnte immerhin mein neues Schätzchen entjungfern.


Was sagt den Katja dazu...|bigeyes

:q:q|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tisie schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, vom Red Arc ins Shimano-Lager gewechselt?!


Er macht doch jetzt mal eine aussagefähigen Vergleichstest - einfach genauso mit weiterangeln. #6

Allerdings, auch wichtig: ne RedArc funzt erst so richtig anner VHF, oder anders gesagt die braucht eine VHF und umgekehrt :q , sonst passen die Reifen nicht zum Auto und umgekehrt. :m
Da hapert es ja wohl auch ein bischen mit der Just-in-Time E-Lieferung, oder?


----------



## NorbertF (15. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> Sehr weite und genaue Würfe sind aber damit leider nicht möglich.



Wie der Erfinder desselbigen ja immer zu sagen pflegt:
"wollt ihr weit werfen oder Fische fangen?".
Die Profiblinker sind echt spitze, ich hab alle Größen. Gibt keinen anderen Blinker den man so langsam führen kann.


----------



## Veit (15. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Tommi: Habs ihr schon am Tag vor dem Kauf gebeichtet. |uhoh:

@ Tisie: Man muss ja auch mal was neues ausprobieren. Aber klar mit zunehmender Spezialisierung auf eine Angelart, nimmt dann auch mal die Hemmschwelle in Sachen Preis ab... :q Irgendwann werd ich mir sicher auch mal ne Stella kaufen, ich kenne mich und wenn ich jetzt sage, das käme für mich nie in Frage, würde ich wohl lügen... 
Wobei ich erwähnen muss, dass ich von der Red Arc nach wie vor nichts negatives sagen kann. Vielleicht lief sie nicht mehr ganz wie am ersten Tag, ernsthafte Verschleißerscheinungen sind aber nicht aufgetreten. Würde sie jedem der viel Rolle für nen erträglichen Preis will weiterhin mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen.

@ Det: Hab die Twin Power eigentlich extra für die Harrison vorgesehen. Aber Onkel mad hat ja die E-Spitze jetzt endlich da und in den nächsten Tagen soll sie dann (hoffentlich) bei mir eintreffen. Dann ist das "Traumpärchen" perfekt. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Und jetzt wieder OnTopic:
Fangmeldungsthread ))
Danke......


----------



## jaeger (15. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und jetzt wieder OnTopic:
> Fangmeldungsthread ))
> Danke......



Hmm..Also das versteh ich nicht  #d

Nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen, Thomas, ich habe wirkllich größten Respekt vor deiner Arbeit. Und sehr oft ist es auch absolut richtig und notwendig, dass OFF/ON-Topic mäßig eingegriffen wird.

Aber in diesem Fall??

Ich meine das bleibt ja auch der Fänge-Thread. Und wenn einer was fängt wird er das ja auch sicherlich hier kundtun. Egal was vorher steht. Eine Diskussion dazwischen hindert das Thema doch nicht daran weiterzulaufen.

Der Aufbau des Threads ist doch eh:
Bild
Petri
Petri
Kommentar
Petri
Nächstes Bild...

Da versteh ich nicht, warum gerade diejenigen, die den Laden hier schmeißen (inklusive Themenersteller) um Ruhe gebeten werden.
Ja dann warten wir halt drei Tage auf die nächste Fangmeldung und sagen dann brav Petri.

Der Fangthread darf doch hoffentlich auch nebenbei noch der Information dienen. So mit wann, wo, WOMIT,wieso überhaupt?

Ich persönlich hab zum Beispiel aus den letzten Beiträgen schon wieder was gelernt, nämlich:

-vom Norbert, dass Profiblinker super Teile sein sollen, die man in verschiedenen Größen auch langsam führen kann und

- dass ein Vollprofi wie Veit eine RedArc Leuten mit schmaler Börse mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen kann.

Das ist doch was.

Aus solchen Aussagen in Nebensätzen, ohne, dass jeder gleich dazwischenbrüllt und sagt seine Rolle wär besser, lernt ich wesentlich mehr, als in den "Welche Rolle ist gut" oder "Welche Hechtrute soll ich mir kaufen" Threads. Weil dort lernt der Mitleser nämlich kaum was.

Und wann heut Abend jemand mal wieder was fängt, dann können wir es morgen schon lesen. #6

Nix für Ungut! Wie gesagt, find eigentlich meistens gut was ihr Mods so tut, weil notwendig, aber in diesem Fall unangebracht.

Gruß, Pascal


----------



## Hecht87 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Sehe ich genau so weil wenn nur bilder hir stehen würden wer es irgendwann langweilig und so kann man ohne irgendwelche threads zu suchen hir diskutieren und tipps und tricks austauschen ohne die würde nicht soviel gefangen werden.
Petri noch an die Fänger.Nichts für ungut


----------



## Mendener (15. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich schliesse mich den Vorrednern an!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gorcky (15. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



jaeger schrieb:


> Hmm..Also das versteh ich nicht #d
> 
> Nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen, Thomas, ich habe wirkllich größten Respekt vor deiner Arbeit. Und sehr oft ist es auch absolut richtig und notwendig, dass OFF/ON-Topic mäßig eingegriffen wird.
> 
> ...


 
|good:


----------



## maesox (15. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

*Jepp!! Finde praxisbezogene kurze Diskusionen und Meinungen zum dazugehörenden Fang interessanter als ständige Petris!!!*


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



maesox schrieb:


> *Jepp!! Finde praxisbezogene kurze Diskusionen und Meinungen zum dazugehörenden Fang interessanter als ständige Petris!!!*


 
Ganz meiner Meinung. #6
Ich habe gegen ein wenig Offtopic Gelaber auch nichts einzuwenden....


----------



## FischAndy1980 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



maesox schrieb:


> *Jepp!! Finde praxisbezogene kurze Diskusionen und Meinungen zum dazugehörenden Fang interessanter als ständige Petris!!!*


 
dem schliess ich mich an. Ich hab auch ebend erst gelernt, das man den Profiblinker auch in flachen Gewässern langsamer führen kann, als mit herkömmlichen.. und nicht immer ständig tonnenweise Kraut am Drilling zu haben#6
Den Blinker werd ich auch mal kaufen und testen.
Danke


----------



## Veit (15. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Bin auch ganz der Meinung meiner Vorposter! :m

Hier trotzdem mal ne kleine Fangmeldung zwischendurch:
War heute nachmittag ein bisschen auf Hecht. Die Entenschnäbel waren zwar recht aktiv, aber irgendwo auch ein bisschen lahmar...ig. Auf jeden Fall hatte ich zwar drei Nachläufer und noch mindestens zwei Fehlattacken, konnte aber bloß 3 Hechte verhaften. Alles keine Riesen mit 45 bis 55 cm. Köder war ein gelber Spinner. Die Nachläufer und Fehlbisse kamen alle auf Profiblinker, waren aber auch nicht viel größer.


----------



## paul188 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle! und auch von mir noch nachträglich alles gute zum Geburtstag , Veit!

War heute auch wieder los und konnte bei starken Hochwasser einen 70 er Zander verhaften. Das angeln war auf Grund des vorbei treibenden Unrats und der Äste wahrlich kein Highlight. 2 Bisse bekam ich noch, konnte aber beide nicht verwandeln. 
Köder war ein 17cm Big Hammer.


@ tisie : Rute gekauft?

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

geiler fang paul188!


----------



## theundertaker (15. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Veit, du bist echt geil ^^

Du fängst und fängst und fängst.....unaufhörlich, das is ja zum mäusemelken mit dir XDXD

Aber jedes mal echt geile Fotos und Fische, aber hab ich ja schon mal gepostet^^
Wenn ich nur 1/6 von dem fangen würde, was du rausholst, dann wäre ich der glücklichste Anfänger-Angler der angligen Angelwelt ^^

Ein dickes fettes aufgequollenes Petri Heil von mir ;-)

Gruß
Der verrückte Thomas^^


----------



## Peter the Pan (15. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Das ist wirklich erstaunlich. Gleich 3 Hechte und dazu noch Nachläufer und Fehlbisse. Ich wäre mit einem Hecht pro Angeltag schon mehr als zufrieden. Da erkennt man doch schon den Unterschied zu denen die wirklich angeln können und diese, die denke sie könnten es. Dazu zähle ich wohl. :q

Dickes Petri von mir.


----------



## Benny1982 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Peter the Pan schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich erstaunlich. Gleich 3 Hechte und dazu noch Nachläufer und Fehlbisse. Ich wäre mit einem Hecht pro Angeltag schon mehr als zufrieden. Da erkennt man doch schon den Unterschied zu denen die wirklich angeln können und diese, die denke sie könnten es. Dazu zähle ich wohl. :q
> 
> Dickes Petri von mir.




Mit angeln können hat das gar nicht so viel zu tun, viel mehr mit Gewässerkenntnis wenn du weißt wo die Fische sind fängst auch deine Fische. Wenn ich nur zurück denke an was für unmöglichen Stellen ich schon geangelt hab bevor ich meine Vereins Gewässer wirklich kannte #d

Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## Holger (15. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Richtig, Benny, Gewässerkenntnis ist das A und O. Und da Veit auch 5 mal die Woche am Wasser ist, baut sich sowas natürlich bis ins letzte Detail auf. Zudem hat die Saale auch super Bestände, sonst könnt auch Veit nicht so regelmäßig fangen. Trotzdem kann er auch super angeln, denn selbst wenn man weiß wo Hechte sind, fängt man sie noch lange nicht.

Petri allen Fängen, vor allem Paul zum Prachtzander ! #6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Holger, du nimmst mir die worte aus dem mund^^
ich denke wirklich GENAU das selbe!


----------



## Veit (15. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute nicht an der Saale, da ist zur Zeit das Wasser ein bisschen zu hoch. So musste einer der Vereinsteiche herhalten.
Aber ansonsten ist richtig, was Holger und Benny da schreiben. Die Gewässer haben einfach einen recht guten Hechtbestand und ich hab da auch schon zig mal drin geangelt, so dass ich einigermaßen weiß, welche Köder da zum Einsatz kommen müssen. Unter den Bedingungen ist es doch keine Kunst, da ein paar Hechte an den Haken zu locken, zumal es ja nun wirklich nur kleine waren.

@ paul: Danke und Petri dir zum schönen Zandreas!


----------



## serge7 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> War heute nicht an der Saale, da ist zur Zeit das Wasser ein bisschen zu hoch. So musste einer der Vereinsteiche herhalten.
> Aber ansonsten ist richtig, was Holger und Benny da schreiben. Die Gewässer haben einfach einen recht guten Hechtbestand und ich hab da auch schon zig mal drin geangelt, so dass ich einigermaßen weiß, welche Köder da zum Einsatz kommen müssen. Unter den Bedingungen ist es doch keine Kunst, da ein paar Hechte an den Haken zu locken, zumal es ja nun wirklich nur kleine waren.
> 
> @ paul: Danke und Petri dir zum schönen Zandreas!


 
Finde ich gut was Du da schreibst.#6 Es gibt genug andere Kameraden, die sich selbst ständig zu ernst nehmen und sich überschätzen.

Deine Einstellung teile ich.


----------



## Dart (16. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



serge7 schrieb:


> Finde ich gut was Du da schreibst.#6 Es gibt genug andere Kameraden, die sich selbst ständig zu ernst nehmen und sich überschätzen.
> 
> Deine Einstellung teile ich.


Dem schließe ich mich gern an.....und ein dickes Petrie an Veit für sein Engagement am Fischwasser, und nachträglich Happy Birthday
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Dennert (16. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Alle Szene-Größen (Beyer und Co) haben so angefangen wie Veit.
Sie waren viel angelverrückter als andere und sind ständig losgezogen, bei Wind und Wetter. Darauf baut sich ihre Erfahrung auf. 
Man liest ja bei Einigen hier oft zwischen den Zeilen, er würde nur in Gewässern mit super Fischbeständen angeln - schon komisch, da er ja teilweise direkt in Halle angelt und da sind die meisten Angler nun mal nicht besser drauf als anderswo - was an den Haken geht, wird kaputtgeschlagen. Das mitten in einer Großstadt der Angeldruck auf ein Gewässer so niedrig sein soll, dass man von einem exellenten Bestand sprechen kann, wage ich mal stark zu bezweifeln, allein schon die Masse an Anglern sorgt dafür, dass es nicht so ist. 
Wir sprechen hier nicht von Ostfriesland, wo sich drei Angler riesige Strecken an Fischwasser teilen!

Es muß wohl an etwas Anderem liegen, dass er so gut fängt.
Am Fischreichtum seiner Gewässer sicher nicht, denn Fischarmut würde wohl eher passen ;-)


----------



## LengLöh (16. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Seh ich auch so! Meiner Meinung nach ist er einfach "gut"... 
Und spart nicht mit Tips. 

@Veit: danke für die Infos....morgen zieh ich mal mit den
Ugly´s los..... 

vG
T.


----------



## Holger (16. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Dennert
Wenn du in meinem Posting Kritik bzw. das "schlechtreden" von Veits Fängen gefunden hast, dann reden wir aneinander vorbei.
Ganz im Gegenteil.....ich halte ihn für einen sehr guten Angler, der sich absolut von der Masse abhebt und deswegen auch mehr wie andere fängt. Zudem lege ich viel Wert auf seine Meinung, meine aktuelle Rute zum GuFieren habe ich nicht zuletzt auch wegen seiner Meinung zu dieser Rute gekauft.
Trotzdem haben seine Gewässer doch auch einen guten Bestand.....anders geht es doch nicht. Hat Meridian alias Basti doch vor kurzem in diesem Thread auch gesagt, und der kennt die Saale nun auch.
Auch wir in Ostfriesland fangen nur kontinuierlich viele und gute Zander, weil es sie gibt. Wenn wir, wie Serge7 und ich, zusammen dieses Jahr etwa 270-280 Zander fangen konnten (das kommt etwa hin), dann können wir diese für viele Angler sehr hoch erscheinende Zahl sehr wohl einordnen. Sicher können wir beide auch angeln, profitieren aber auch von den tollen Beständen, die es hier gibt. Und diese Kombination ermöglicht gute und kontinuierliche Fänge.......
In Ostfriesland gibt es 9.500 organisierte Mitglieder im BVO, Deutschlands größtem Angelverein. Wir haben etwa 1.200 km Kanalstrecke, wovon etwa die Hälfte dieser Kanalstrecke einen guten Zanderbestand aufweist. Zudem gibt es 4-5 gute Binnengewässer für Zander mit insgesamt ca. 250 Hektar Wasserfläche. Vielleicht solltest du in dieser Hinsicht deine unpassende Einschätzung über Ostfriesland etwas revidieren.....


----------



## fantazia (16. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

sehe ich auch so.kleine bis mittlere hechte fange ich hier auch ohne ende.wenn ich will bei jeder tour paar stück.dies jahr hab ich auf jeden fall schon über 100 stück gefangen.bloss grössere sind seltener dabei.liegt halt daran das mein gewässer kein guten bestand an guten hechten hat.und wenn keine da sind fängt man halt auch keine.zander gezielt zu befischen kannste in meinem see total knicken.hab zwar schon paar gefangen aber um öfters und gezielt welche zu fangen is der bestand einfach zu schlecht.und ich kenne meinen see sehr gut.und ich sag einfach mal ich bin ein angler der immer seine fische fängt wenn welche da sind.hätte mein gewässer nen besseren bestand an zandern und grossen hechten würd ich sicher auch regelmäßig von beiden welche fangen.


klar muss man auch angeln können und sein gewässer kennen.
aber das gewässer und der bestand von diesem is doch ein ziemlich wichtiger bestandteil(wenn nich sogar der wichtigste) um immer gute fische zu fangen.


----------



## Dennert (16. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ok, Holger, ich revidiere mal ;-)

Die Sache mit den 3 Anglern war stark übertrieben, zugegeben.
Ich las neulich in einer Zeitschrift einen Bericht über einen Gastangler, der mit den Redakteuren selbiger am Knockster Tief angeln war.
Der Artikel machte auf mich den Eindruck, man könne dort auf Ansage Zander fangen, so kam es zumindest rüber. Dort wurde auch gefangen, jeder hatte zum Schluss seine Fische.
Wo ist das in Deutschland überhaupt so möglich? Auf Ansage Zander.
Vom hervoragenden Hechtbestand konnte ich mich anläßlich eines Urlaubs in Neu Harlingersiel selbst überzeugen.
100m vom Ferienhaus entfernt verliefen Gräben, die wohl ins Meer mündeten (so der Vermieter)
Der Vermieter war auch Angler und empfahl mir, dort mal hinzugehn. Er sagte irgendwas wie "Hecht ist hier wie Unkraut"
Hab dort ein paar sehr nette Einheimische getroffen, mit denen ich zusammen ein paar Stunden mit Kunstködern angelte.
Ergebnis: 2 Angler jeweils 5 Hechte bis 80cm, ich 4 (der Größte 87), einer hatte 2 Hechte. Das Ganze nach 3-4h.
Später kam noch ein Köfiangler, der einen 97er fing.

Sowas habe ich nur noch an Großgewässern in Mecklenburg, die dafür berühmt sind erlebt.

Ich glaube, Du solltest selbst mal an der Saale angeln, dann weißt Du, worüber Du sprichst ;-)
Und siehst dann, wie verwöhnt Du eigentlich bist.


----------



## Holger (16. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Dennert
Klar, wir leben hier im Paradies, unbestritten. Man fängt hier wirklich gut, und was anderes habe ich auch nie behauptet. Das Hechtergebnis, was du mir genannt hast, ist normal aber auch eher die Ausnahme, zumindest von den Größen. Unsere polderähnlichen Kanäle haben zwar einen exzellenten Bestand, aber eher Fische bis 70-80 cm, drüber ist schon die Ausnahme. Aber die gibt es zum Glück...
Der Gastangler, tja das war ich....und es ging auch damals auf Ansage. Wir hatten 7 oder 8 Zander, und das ist unter normalen Umständen auch ein normales Ergebnis. Letztes Jahr war sowieso top und viel besser als 2007. Aber auch hier braucht man Gewässerkenntnis, aber das ist an jedem Gewässer so. Naja, einigen wir uns darauf, das wir alle angeln können, Du, Icke und der Veit, und alle mal von den Beständen profitieren und hin & wieder auch drunter leiden.....wir werden hier sonst auch zu off-topic
Ansonsten, ich lade dich gern mal ein zum Zanderangeln bei uns, wenn du Lust hast...


----------



## Dennert (16. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> Ansonsten, ich lade dich gern mal ein zum Zanderangeln bei uns, wenn du Lust hast...


 
1000 Dank, das ist ja wirklich nett. Ist ein bisschen weit weg, aber vielleicht klappt es ja mal irgendwann ;-)
Würd mich schon mal reizen.

So, jetzt wieder topic, ich will nicht länger stören hier bei euren Fangmeldungen #h


----------



## minden (16. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wie dem auch sein...Gewässerkenntnis und wissen wann und wo, ist neben der Technik das A und O (was auch immer das heißen mag|kopfkrat) und kann man sich nirgens anlesen. 

Damit nicht gleich einer Oftop ruft

Ein kleiner mit großem Hunger...


----------



## Habakuk (16. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Leute,

befinde mich momentan in Afrika. Gestern waren wir Fischen und haben ein paar Dinger gefangen. Es gibt hier viele Flüsse in Guinea, es soll auch Welse geben laut einiger Aussagen, große Welse. Habe aber nur einen kleinen "weißen" erwischt und ohne Ende Kleinzeug! Freue mich schon auf den Rhein und seine Raubfischwelt...


----------



## Waagemann (16. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...geil so eine Fangmeldung gabs in diesem Thread ja noch nie|supergri!
Petri an alle!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu den Afrikafängen- was es nicht alles gibt hier ))


----------



## jerkfreak (16. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Habe heute 3 kleine Hechte zwischen 45cm und 55cm erbeuten können und weitere Bisse bekommen,sowie 2 etwas größere Fische verloren...!

War wirklich ein sehr ausergewöhnlicher Angeltag heute, aber lest selbst...!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=113964


----------



## Master_Bown (16. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri!

Ich konnte heute ein halbstarken 50iger Hechtschniepel auf die Schuppen legen und ein etwa gleichgroßer ist mir im Drill noch ausgestiegen. Foto ist leider etwas verschwommen geworden, desswegen kein Pic. Schwimmt natürlich wieder. Köder war Kopyto 12 cm Fluo-Gelb. ​


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

yeah! 
Afrika ^^
bin next jahr warscheinlich auch, bin gespannt was mir dann so an den haken geht!
toller wels!^^


----------



## Mr. Sprock (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Shuka: Ist das ne Harrison Rute?


----------



## Huchenfreak (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> @ Shuka: Ist das ne Harrison Rute?



 Ist die neue kurze Version zu twitchen |bigeyes


----------



## Habakuk (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Mr. Sprock
Das ist eine "Mega HErrison Rute" , extra für Welse ab 3m *gr. In wirklichkeit haben die Einheimischen hier improvisiert. Ihre Angelausrüstung besteht in diesem Fall (siehe Bild 2 des vorherigen Beitrags) aus einem Stock, einer dicken Schnur, einem Korken (Schwimmer) und zwei Haken am System, an einem Faden gebunden. So Fischen die Leute hier. Ich hatte leider kein Equpment dabei. Aber es machte Spaß, mit den Einheimischen fischen zu gehen. Viele Fischen hier auch mit Netzen, und manchmal lässt sich ein Wels damit fangen. Unsere waren im Vergleich zum Rhein Rekord (2,45m) eher klein. 

Am 24.11 bin ich wieder in Deutschland und froh drüber endlich wieder mit dem Wobbler und Güfi unterwegs zu sein. 

*******************************
Angeln ist nicht mein Leben, aber es macht Spaß!


----------



## danny877 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war heute morgen mit Norbert ein paar Stunden am Rhein unterwegs und konnte diesen gefühlten, knappen Meter auf Gufi fangen und releasen! 
Eine schöne Kreatur |rolleyes. Keine Ahnung wie gross sie war, wir messen ja nicht mehr, schwer war sie jedenfalls ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Habakuk (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hey! Cooler Hecht! Wie tief war die Stelle wo du gefischt hast? Hat der auf Grund gebissen (Faulenzermethode)? 

LG!


----------



## getcrazy67 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Glückwunsch, ein prächtiger Bursche! 

Gle


----------



## minden (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Danny,..schöner Fisch, schönes Foto,..schön nebelig


----------



## zander55 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Danny, sehr schöner Hecht!

Boardi Carphunter85 und ich waren heute mit der Spinnrute in den Holländischen Poldern unterwegs. Hier das ergebniss…


----------



## zander55 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

noch einer...


----------



## Veit (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri auch von mir zum Hechtbrummer @ Danny#h und @ Zander55 zur schönen Hechtstrecke.

Ich kann leider nur Schniepel vermelden und das in der besten Raubfischzeit des Jahres.#c
Gestern diese beiden von Kumpel Henni und mir auf Illex Arnaud-Wobbler bzw. Kopyto.








Heute gabs erfreulicherweise einen starken 40er Barsch für Kumpel Sandro auf Illex Arnaud und bei mir wieder bloß das übliche Hechtlein auf Salmo Perch.


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Danny, Zander und Veit

Petri Heil Euch allen zu den klasse Fischen!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ zander55 sehr schöne fische! den selben wobbler hab ich auch^^ oder doch nich ? is der von storm ?^^
@ veit  auch nette fische, in welcher tiefe hast du den hecht denn gefangen ?


----------



## paul188 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an danny,zander55 und carphunter sehr schöne Fische!!

Ich war gestern abend und heute mittag auch am Rhein gewesen.
 Gestern konnte ich 2 Zander fangen, ein kleiner von ca. 35cm und einen von 57cm. Heute konnte ich leider keinen Zander verhaften , dafür durfte ich mich über meinen 3. Rhein Hecht in diesem Jahr freuen.
Der Esox war 73 cm lang und Biss auf Bass Assassin Shad in 7"


Gruß Paul


----------



## paul188 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri auch an Veit und Sandro. Der Barsch ist top!

Gruß Paul.


----------



## serge7 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Tolle Fotos und schöne Hechte wurden gepostet!

Petri Heil und weiter so.#6


----------



## Veit (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Johnnie: Den gestern auf ca. 6 m Tiefe, der heute in nem halben Meter Tiefe.


----------



## Sandro25 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Jo, der Barsch war schön fett gefressen, mein erster in dieser Größenordnung!:m
Petri an die anderen Fänger!

MFG


----------



## zander55 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an Paul, Veit und Sandro sehr schöne fische.

@Johnni Walker: Der Wobbler ist von Salmo, Modell müsste Boxer sein, bin mir da aber nich 100% sicher.


----------



## Pfandpirat (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



zander55 schrieb:


> Petri an Paul, Veit und Sandro sehr schöne fische.
> 
> @Johnni Walker: Der Wobbler ist von Salmo, Modell müsste Boxer sein, bin mir da aber nich 100% sicher.



Jop, ist er.






Quelle: http://www.salmofishing.com/lures/boxer.html


----------



## Johnnie Walker (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ zander 55, ok hab mich versehen^^
@ Veit halber meter? ich denk die Fische stehen zu dieser Jahreszeit tiefer? (aber wenn du das sagst, dann glaub ich dir natürlich auch!)
@paul188 selbe frage an dich, ich beangel im mom auch den rhein, wo (nich wo im rhein ^^ :-D) sonder an was für einer stelle und welcher tiefe hast du hecht und zander gefangen ?!


----------



## Veit (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Johnnie: Das ist in dem Fall aber schwer möglich,weil das Gewässer, wo ich den heutigen Hecht hatte, bloß maximal nen Meter tief ist.


----------



## Mendener (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Johnnie Walker

Schau mal richtig was Veit geschrieben hat zu der Tiefe !


Ups ... oder ich *g* Sorry!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ok ! das erklärt einiges^^!!


----------



## paul188 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Jonnie : Die Fische bissen alle knapp über Grund in ca. 3-4 Meter Wassertiefe.


Gruß Paul.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ok danke^^


----------



## Peter the Pan (17. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

*Verdammt* bin ich neidisch - dass heißt ich muss nächste Woche auch mal wieder los, ob ich dann auch noch was fange ist widerrum ne andere Sache.

Auf jeden Fall ein dickes Petri von mir an die Fänger.


----------



## Tisie (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger, ist ja ordentlich was rausgekommen in den letzten Tagen! #6

@Dominik: Wieder den Finger bei der Landung "geopfert"?! 

@Paul: Auch zu Deinen schönen Fischen Petri Heil!



paul188 schrieb:


> @ tisie : Rute gekauft?


Nee, bin mir noch unschlüssig, ob ich mir nicht doch 'ne VHF aufbaue?! |kopfkrat

@Holger:



Holger schrieb:


> ... meine aktuelle Rute zum GuFieren habe ich nicht zuletzt auch wegen seiner Meinung zu dieser Rute gekauft.


VHF oder Magic Zander Stick?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Hansemann 28 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



paul188 schrieb:


> Petri an danny,zander55 und carphunter sehr schöne Fische!!
> 
> Ich war gestern abend und heute mittag auch am Rhein gewesen.
> Gestern konnte ich 2 Zander fangen, ein kleiner von ca. 35cm und einen von 57cm. Heute konnte ich leider keinen Zander verhaften , dafür durfte ich mich über meinen 3. Rhein Hecht in diesem Jahr freuen.
> ...


Dickes Petri an alle.
War gestern nach zwei Wochen endlich mal wieder mit am Rhein und habe mich auch über den schönen Esox gefreut.
Ich habe auch noch zwei Zander von 45cm und 50cm auf einen 12,5 Big Hammer gefangen.
 http://img254.*ih.us/img254/6775/imgp0112rs8.jpg
-------------------------------------------------------------
http://img208.*ih.us/img208/3424/imgp0113bx9.jpg
-------------------------------------------------------------
Gruß Heinz


----------



## Slimfast (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi 

Mit was hast du den Hecht gefangen;+;+;+


----------



## Master_Bown (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo liebe Petrijünger,

bin gestern Nachmittag nocheinmal für eine Stunde ans Wasser mit meiner Spinngerte. Tja was soll ich sagen, zweiter Wurf und schon hatte einen verdammt geilen Drill! Nur wusste ich bis dato noch nicht so richtig was sich meinen 12er Kopyto Shad in Fluogelb so einverleibt hat. Kurze Zeit später kam etwas dunkles an die Oberfläche und ich dachte erst an einen Zandrino, doch zum vorschein kam dieser Traumfisch vom Barsch! Mit 47 cm und knapp 2 Kilo konnte ich meine PB in Sachen Barsch wohl deutlich nach oben schrauben! Seht einfach selbst :vik:

MfG
Chris


----------



## Ocrem (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Was ein Barsch, Dickes Petri!


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wow schöner Barsch! Fettes Petri Heil dazu!


----------



## Lorenz (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Heute Mittag gings endlich mal wieder los :q:q:q


1. Platz
Ein paar Wobbler probiert...nix
Spinner...nix
Kalins Mogambo (Twister ca. 14cm in grau-silber)...wwwummmmm  :m

Ein Fisch windet sich wie verrückt am anderen Ende!
Hecht,aber kein schlechter!? |kopfkrat
Ran gedrillt... |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Ne Barbe im Schwanz gehakt?
JA!! Ca. 60+ :g
Kurz vorm Ufer löst sich der Einzelhaken!


Andere Stelle...nix...
ein paar Stellen weiter:

Rapala Husky Jerk in Redhead:
Wuuummmm....Brasse gerissen! Aber was für eine!  
Schnell abgehakt und weitergefischt!
Aber dann ging dort nix mehr...

Ein Platz unterhalb:
Nüxxx

Wieder zu dem Platz mit der Brasse:
Einige Köderwechsel,zig Würfe...

Rapala Long Casting Minnow (SW in blau-weiß) 
2m vor der Rutenspitze... WWUUUMMMMM!!!!
Ich probiere noch schnell die ziemlich fest eingestellte Bremse aufzudrehen,aber den Fisch juckt das kein Meter!

Nach Minuten harten Drills kam dann eine 86cm Hechtdame an die Oberfläche! :m
Das blöde: Wobbler voll inhaliert! *Schade!!* :c
Das mit dem Filetschneiden hat dann auch nicht so gefunzt und es sind eher Fetzen geworden... |rolleyes
Aller Anfang ist schwer... |rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Harbour (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöne Hechtdame! Petri Heil #6


----------



## seeyou (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nach sehr langer Durststrecke war ich heute an unserem Vereinssee mal wieder erfolgreich. Nach wenigen Würfen hat ein 55-60er Hecht gebissen. Ich hoffe es läuft jetzt so weiter. Leztes Jahr ging es auch Mitte November los. Gruß, Js.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

schöner hecht!, aber was für ein Hammer Barsch!!! PETRI FÜR ECH BEIDE


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hammergeiler Barsch|bigeyes

Petri dazu #6

edit:
Sorry zum Hecht natürlich auch...:m


----------



## tobi79 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Euch allen ein dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen.
@seeyou,wo hast Du den Esox gefangen?
gruss


----------



## Master_Bown (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gings endlich mal wieder los :q:q:q
> 
> 
> 1. Platz
> ...




Wahnsinn, Petri!

Der ein oder andere Hecht scheint ja doch noch dicht am Ufer zu stehen, ich hatte letztens auch noch den ein oder anderen Schniepel an flachen Schilfkanten erwischt. Wobei man sagen muss, das zumind. die Futterfische weit draußen und mittlerweile recht tief stehen #c


----------



## duck_68 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute Mittag am Baggersee um nach dem Hochwasser ein bischen mit PB-Attractoren auf Zander zu fischen. Bis auf zwei zaghafte Anfasser, die sich an der VHF nur als leichte "Tocks" ankündigten, war auf die Stachelritter nichts los. Dropshotten brachte auch keinen Fisch....

Als ich gegen 13.15 noch ein paar letzte Wüfe machen wollte, geschah es mal wieder: Wurf Richtung Seemitte -  "TOCK" - ******* Hänger... nochmal mit der VHF dagegengeklopft.... und ab geht die Post!!! Meter um Meter 0,13 Schnur werden von der Branzino gerissen, nach ca. 50m der erste Stopp. Der Gedanke an einen Waller war sofort da.... Ich habe den Fisch dann mit der VHF 75 richtig hart rangenommen - war übrigens der erste Fisch auf der Rute!!! Die Fluchten habe ich mit zusätzlichem Fingerdruck auf die Spule stark abgebremst - Da musste das Gerät alles geben!!!

Nach ca. 15 Minuten kam eine Anglerkollegin, die den Fisch dann nach weiteren 5 min beim ersten Versuch sicher keschern konnte (Danke Connie!!!#6)

Jetzt kam das große Staunen: der vermeintliche Waller entpuppte sich als riesiger Marmorkarpfen mit einer Länge von 125 cm und einem Gewicht von ca. 28kg (56 Pfund) (Leider ging die Waage nur bis 28kg - aber sie pendelte sich dort etwa ein)

Ist zwar kein Raubfisch, wurde aber beim Raubfischangeln als "Beifang" erwischt


[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img129.*ih.us/img129/8185/kopievondsc02306jp5.jpg[/URL]



[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img521.*ih.us/img521/2172/kopievondsc02315aa7.jpg[/URL]


[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img521.*ih.us/img521/8279/kopievondsc02320fb2.jpg[/URL]



[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img521.*ih.us/img521/4035/kopievondsc02332oq9.jpg[/URL]​


----------



## Holger (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tisie schrieb:


> @Holger:
> 
> 
> VHF oder Magic Zander Stick?
> ...


 
Weder noch.......SPRO Excape Megajig. :g

Veit hatte die vor mir im Laden schon in der Hand und konnte sie schon beurteilen, ich kannte sie nur aussem Katalog.

@ Master Brown

Geeeeeeil ! Dickes Petri von mir zur Barschoma....super. Und ganz tolle Bilder.....weiter so !


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Als ich gegen 13.15 noch ein paar letzte Wüfe machen wollte, geschah es mal wieder: Wurf Richtung Seemitte -  "TOCK" - ******* Hänger...
> ...
> Jetzt kam das große Staunen: der vermeintliche Waller entpuppte sich als riesiger Marmorkarpfen mit einer Länge von 125 cm und einem Gewicht von ca. 28kg (56 Pfund) (Leider ging die Waage nur bis 28kg - aber sie pendelte sich dort etwa ein)
> 
> Ist zwar kein Raubfisch, wurde aber beim Raubfischangeln als "Beifang" erwischt


Wahnsinnsteil! #r Auf sowas warte ich ja auch immer noch. 

Aber erzähl doch mal - hat der den Köder genommen (wie oft behauptet wird), oder haste ihn (wie so oft bei den Viechern) gehakt? ;+


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Martin!

Geiles Teil! Lass das bloß nicht die Karpfenangler hören 
ansonsten kaufen die uns noch die Gufis weg :q :q :q

Superfettes PetriHeil!!!


----------



## duck_68 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Wahnsinnsteil! #r Auf sowas warte ich ja auch immer noch.
> 
> Aber erzähl doch mal - hat der den Köder genommen (wie oft behauptet wird), oder haste ihn (wie so oft bei den Viechern) gehakt? ;+



Zweiteres Rückenflosse


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Zweiteres Rückenflosse


Oh man, der ging sicher ab wie Luzie!  :m


----------



## Johnnie Walker (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

boah!!!
geil!!
petri zum fisch!!  einfach ein hammer teil!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

wow, ob gehakt oder nicht, geiles teil, coole bilder, könnt mir auch mal passieren, hätt ich nix dagegen


----------



## duck_68 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Oh man, der ging sicher ab wie Luzie!  :m



Das kann man wohl sagen - da es der erste Fisch auf der nagelneuen VHF 75 war habe ich der Rute (und Rolle) alles abverlangt - die Fluchten wurden zusätzlich noch mit dem Daumen auf der Spule abgebremst. Aber die VHF hat den Fisch in 20min "platt gemacht" - geniales Teil!

Martin#h


----------



## seeyou (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



tobi79 schrieb:


> Euch allen ein dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen.
> @seeyou,wo hast Du den Esox gefangen?
> gruss



In unserem Vereinssee Stadtgrenze Dortmund-Castrop-Rauxel. Gruß, Js.

Geiler Karpfen! Petri. Js.


----------



## schlachtmann (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@martin
fettes Petri so einen Fisch zu drillen scheint der Hammer. Vielleicht in dem Gewässer nen Haken grösser nehmen, dann klappt es besser. SUPER


----------



## Veit (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger insbesonder zum kapitalen Mamorkarpfen und dem Riesenbarsch!#6

Ich war heute am späten Nachmittag an einem Vereinsgewässer. Nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich die erste Fehlattacke eines Hechtes auf Profiblinker, doch leider ließ er sich nicht zu einem weiteren Biss überreden. Ein Stück weiter verfolgte erneut eine Hecht den Blinker, schnappte nicht zu. Ich warf die Stelle erneut an und der Hecht kam wieder hinter dem Blinker her. Ich zog im das Blech dann noch ein paar Mal vor seiner Nase hin und her, doch der letzte Kick schien zu fehlen. Als ich dann den Blinker aus dem Wasser hob, geschah das was ich nicht erwartet hätte. Der Hecht sprang urplötzlich empor und packte den Blinker tatsächlich auch als er bereits in kompletter Länge über der Wasseroberfläche war. Ein außergewöhnliches Erlebnis, kann ich dazu nur sagen!!!|bigeyes
Etwa 60 cm lang war der "fliegende Fisch".




In der Folge hatte ich noch einen Nachläufer, den ich aber diesmal nicht dingfest machen konnte. Dann gab ich dem Köder eine Chance, den ein guter Angelfreund von mir, immer so gerne als "Seepferdchen" verspottet. |evil: Und jener Sosy Pike brachte beförderte dann noch einen gut 50er Hecht an Land.


----------



## Benny1982 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger vom Wochenende.

Ich konnte nach 2 Zandern die sich noch bevor sie ins Boot kamen selbst releast hatten noch diesen Hecht zu einem Landgang überreden.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri allen fängern ! Besonders der Marmorfisch ist toll... 
schön isser ja nicht gerade
muss ein Hammer Drill gewesen sein! 
Petri, |schild-gund ein fetten#r bei solch ein Fisch.


----------



## serge7 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Von mir auch nochmal Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

Besonders an Martin (tolle Bilder!) und auch Benny. Wie groß war er? 90er?


----------



## Benny1982 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



serge7 schrieb:


> Wie groß war er? 90er?



Nicht ganz er hatte "nur" 80cm war dafür um so fetter #6


----------



## Hecht87 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri den Fängern
Der Mamorkarpfen ist ja auch der hammer und der Barsch erst.
Und noch ein fettes petri an die esox fänger


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war am Samstag 2 Stunden mit dem Belly los. 

Herrliche Entspannung!!!

Ich konnte einige Hechte zwischen 55 und 70 überlisten.

Es war etwas ärgerlich, dass zwei Fische so gehakt waren, dass ich sie zum Hakenlösen aus dem Wasser nehmen bzw. keschern mußte.

Das ist mir bei Fischen die nicht zur Entnahme bestimmt sind immer etwas unangenehm.

Heute gehts wieder los, hoffentlich ist dann auch mal etwas größeres dabei...:g

Achja, sorry für die etwas armselige Bildqualität, aber erstens war es mein Telefon und zweitens ist es schwierig mit einer Hand zu drillen und der anderen zu knipsen. Ich weiß garnicht, wie das hier einige hinkriegen. Bauen die dann immer schnell ein Stativ auf? Oder kommt immer irgendwie ein Opa zum knipsen vorbei. Auch egal, vermutlich fehlen mir einfach ein paar Arme.


Uli


----------



## Master_Bown (19. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an die schönen Fische! Ich würde mir ja auch so gerne ein Bellyboot zulegen, jedoch ist das an unseren Gewässern nicht gestattet :c

Bin dafür mit meiner Wathose heute nochmal ein paar Hotspots abgelaufen und trotz erhöhtem Wasserstand konnte ich einige Bisse verzeichnen. Leider nur ein Kleiner, aber immerhin konnte ich meine Schneider-Statistik im letzten Monat minimieren :g

Grüße Chris


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ benny
petri
absolut geniale pics!!!!!!


----------



## serge7 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Benny1982 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz er hatte "nur" 80cm war dafür um so fetter #6


 
Schön vorteilhaft fotografiert. Täuscht immer wieder...:q


----------



## Benny1982 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



serge7 schrieb:


> Schön vorteilhaft fotografiert. Täuscht immer wieder...:q



Mann tut was man kann #6


----------



## Andy Südkamp (20. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle fänge....

bei uns in ostfriesland geht momentan kaum etwas...wenn überhaupt sind vereinzelte fänge möglich.


@Veit 
wo ist eigentlich deine RedArc ? |kopfkrat
 bzw was für eine Rolle fischt du jetzt ? ist das ne SHTP ?


mfg
andy


----------



## duck_68 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Andy Südkamp schrieb:


> @Veit
> wo ist eigentlich deine RedArc ? |kopfkrat
> bzw was für eine Rolle fischt du jetzt ? ist das ne SHTP ?
> 
> ...



Sieht nach ner Shimanski TP2500 aus (Wartungsschraube??)....


----------



## Sholar (20. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Andy Südkamp schrieb:


> Petri an alle fänge....
> 
> bei uns in ostfriesland geht momentan kaum etwas...wenn überhaupt sind vereinzelte fänge möglich.
> 
> ...




paar seiten zurück stehts


----------



## thymonst (20. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Geht doch!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Auch als Wobblerfan muss man manchmal auf Gufi umsteigen, dann wenn mit Wobbler nicht mehr geht, weil die Hechte faul am Grund liegen.

Bin jetzt am See gewesen und um mich sind 4 Angler gestanden, eher um zu ratschen, jeder 2 Ruten raus mit Köfi, ich dazwischen und habe meinen Gufi rausgeworfen und schon beim 1. Wurf einen schönen Hecht !

Optimal, da für den nächsten Tag Besuch angesagt war, der von einem Anglwer auch mal frischen Fisch serviert haben wollte :vik:.

Ich habe den Hecht geräuchert .. probiert das mal ... klasse #6


----------



## Black Fox (21. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Toni1962 
Da hast du ja nen geilen Fisch gezogen!!!:vik:
Wie groß is er denn?
PS: Da läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen!|uhoh:
mfg Puffer


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Köder war ein 
*VMC Canelle Shad in 15 cm*


----------



## Johnnie Walker (21. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ thymonst, schöner fang ! am rhein gefangen ?


----------



## thymonst (21. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nein,habe die am Biggesee gefangen!


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Black Fox schrieb:


> @Toni1962
> Da hast du ja nen geilen Fisch gezogen!!!:vik:
> Wie groß is er denn?
> PS: Da läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen!|uhoh:
> mfg Puffer


 
Ein 80ger ...

geräucherten Hecht habe ich in Schweden bei einem Bauern kennengelernt, wobei der in einer Erdhöhle mit Kohle den Hecht schwarz geräuchert hat #6... das nächste mal mache ich das dann auch


----------



## Molke-Drink (21. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich hab noch nie einen mit ner so roten Flosse gesehen!Echt super!


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ist auch mein erster Hecht mit roten Flossen ... leider sind die auf dem Foto sehr dunkel und Farb schwach ... in Natura sind diese viel intensiver gewesen ...

was mich wundert, denn der See ist glasklar mit hellem Kiesuntergrund und somit für einen Räuber meines Verständnisses nach hinderlich ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> was mich wundert, denn der See ist glasklar mit hellem Kiesuntergrund und somit für einen Räuber meines Verständnisses nach hinderlich ...


Zeigt für mich eigentlich nur wieder, daß (rein)rot entgegen unserem Empfinden die beste Unterwassertarnfarbe ist, weil bei 3m der Spektralanteil komplett verschwindet und rot "grauer als grau" wird. Die Barsche und Rotaugen haben es auch aus dem bestimmten Grund.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Zeigt für mich eigentlich nur wieder, daß (rein)rot entgegen unserem Empfinden die beste Unterwassertarnfarbe ist, weil bei 3m der Spektralanteil komplett verschwindet und rot "grauer als grau" wird. Die Barsche und Rotaugen haben es auch aus dem bestimmten Grund.


 
somit ist dann doch die rote Schwanzfarbe bei GUFIs nur Zierde für die menschlichen Augen (wenn tiefer gefischt werden soll) ... und im weitesten Sinne ein Werbetrick "verletzter blutiger Beutefisch"


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> die rote Schwanzfarbe bei GUFIs "verletzter blutiger Beutefisch"



bin mir gaaaanz sicher, dass den mist noch viele glauben 
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Living Dead (21. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> bin mir gaaaanz sicher, dass den mist noch viele glauben
> :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:



Der Hecht denkt nicht. Sein Instinkt sagt: FRESSEN. Ob rot oder nicht.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> bin mir gaaaanz sicher, dass den mist noch viele glauben
> :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


 
Öh, ja, ich z.b.|kopfkrat


----------



## paul188 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute auch wieder los gewesen. Mittags konnte ich einen kleinen Zander und einen Barsch fangen. Gegen 18 Uhr habe ich dann noch einen 63 cm Zander zum kurzen Fotoshoting überreden können.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## schrauber78 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri zu den schönen fängen


----------



## crazyFish (22. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Glückwunsch schöne Fische


----------



## Sholar (22. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri zu den schönen Fängen.

war schon länger ned mehr draussen, aber hier sind welche vom Oktober.
nen 55er hecht, nen 70er und *ganz stolz* mien erster Zander auch wenns nur nen Schniepel ist/war.
der 55er aufm ersten Foto hatte echt son krassen blauschimmer.
http://img440.*ih.us/img440/2905/dsc00305cs5.th.jpg

http://img440.*ih.us/img440/8369/dsc00301qs5.th.jpg

http://img440.*ih.us/img440/5746/dsc00303yk5.th.jpg


----------



## SteinbitIII (22. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wollt mich auch mal kurz zu Wort melden!!!!
War vorletztes Wochenende mit Boardmitglied "Dogtoothuna" und meinen Bruder bei uns im Moor! Konnten ein paar Esox verhaften , leider hab ich nur zwei auf Bild.......mein Bruder "Seelachsmeister" war zu schnell mit dem releasen....#d
anbei ein Anfang 50er von Gunnar "Dogtoothuna" 
http://img105.*ih.us/img105/8553/gunnarmithechtrj8.jpg


und nen Anfang 60er auf Prologic von mir....

http://img142.*ih.us/img142/6395/ichmithechtprologicoz5.jpg


allgemein wirds bei uns im Moor mit Spinnköder schwieriger, zur Zeit läufts auf Köfi besser


----------



## Johnnie Walker (22. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

die fische...so naja^^
ist aber ein geiles gewässer!!!zumindest vom optischen her^^


----------



## Lengangler (22. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wat für Hechte Hauke!!!
Bin demnächst auch wieder mit dabei...dann aber mal so richtig auf 80+ (wird schwer, ich weiß...|uhoh


----------



## Dogtoothtuna (22. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

*Hallo Steinbit 3!*

Es war ein toller Angeltag bei euch im Moor und vielen Dank für das fachkundige Guiding!
Wir müssen dieses Jahr unbedingt noch mal los,da warten noch einige Räuber auf uns. :- )
Ich freu mich drauf...!

Bis bald Gunnar.


----------



## jerkfreak (22. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heut auch mal wieder weng drausen, wenn man schon "Zwangsurlaub" hat...! *g*

Nachdem meine "billige" Shimano-Multi nach paar Würfen mit Wobbler den Geist aufgegeben hatte hab ich halt die Gummirute ausm Auto geholt und mir gedacht, probierst dus mal mit größeren Gummis gezielt auf die Zander. Da diese demletzt auf kleiner Gufis nur sehr sehr vorsichtig bissen, dachte ich mir halt, die Jungs mit nem großen Gufi evtl besser reizen zu können und sie so zum Biss zu verleiten...!

Nachdem noch einer der Jungs aus meiner Jugendgruppe gerade von der Schule heimwärts laufend noch nen kurzen Stop zum Labern bei mir gemacht hatte und wir schon einige Minuten laberten und ich nurnoch "nebenbei" weiter warf verhielt sich mein 16er Kopyto nach dem einwurf auf einmal irgendwie "komisch". Er kam einfach nicht am Grund an, also knackiger Anhieb. Und da waren sie, die erhofften dumpfen Stöße in meiner Rute! *freu*

Während mein Junganler darauf bestand, das er den Kescher aus dem Auto holt und gleich die Digi mitbringt (wollte eigentlich handlanden), drillte ich den Fisch aus doch recht großer Entfernung (er hatte ja direkt nach dem Einwurf gebissen) heran. Die erste Flucht, die dann zur Seite weg ging,machte mich dann doch etwas stutzig, was Zander anging und ich wusste recht schnell,wer sich da meinen Gummi gepackt hatte...! Bis der Jungangler mit Kescher und Digi da war hatte ich den Fisch bereits herangedrillt und auch schon einmal gesehn. Das der kleine Klappkescher für den Burschen nicht reicht, war mir gleich klar und das sagte ich meinem "Schützling" auch, doch er wollte den Fisch unbedingt Keschern. Nachdem ich sah, das der Hecht sehr sauber (mit Jig und Schwanzdrilling) gehakt war lies ich ihn den Fisch eben keschern...!

Das mein Kescher diese Landung nicht übersteht war mir ja schon fast klar und so wunderte es mich auch nicht, das es den Kescherkopf "in alle Einzelteile" zerlegte.

Nachdem der Fisch sicher an Land war wurden erstmal paar Bilder gemacht und er noch vermessen und später auch gewogen...! Knapp über 11Pfd bei genau 90cm, somit mein größter Hecht in diesem Gewässer dieses Jahr, auch nicht schlecht, anstatt eines Zanders...!

Nur kann ich euch leider mal wieder keine Pics zeigen, da ich absolut nicht weiß, wie ich die hier einstelle...! *heul*

Sorry,bin halt nicht soo der PC-Freak...!

mfg Jerkfreak


----------



## octoputer (22. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gehst du einfach auf "Anhänge verwalten",suchst die Bilder auf deiner Festplatte und lädst sie hoch.
Falls es heisst die Dateien seien zu gross,einfach mit dem Prog. "Tiny Pic" verkleinern und ab geht´s.


----------



## jerkfreak (22. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Thx erstmal für den Tip, die Info...!

Ma sehn, ob des ez funzt...!?


----------



## jerkfreak (22. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich packs net, des geht ja echt!?

Wie doof bin ich eigentlich, das ich des bis ez noch NIE gerafft hab, wie des funzt!!!

FETTES DANKE nochmal!!!

mfg Jerkfreak


----------



## duck_68 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Und um "größere" Bilder einzustellen, lädst Du die Bilder einfach mit "*ih" hoch und fügst dann den link hier ins AB ein 





Übrigens: Fettes Petri nach Coburg


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri zum hecht, gut fotografiert! schön anzusehen!


----------



## jerkfreak (22. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Danke für die Info, aber mir reicht des scho, das ich ez zumindest wess, wie ich die da überhaupt nei krieg...! Wenns einer größer sehn will, kann ers ja immernoch anklicken...!

Danke schön fürs Petri!!! (nach Bamberg glaub ich, oder?)


----------



## jerkfreak (22. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Bubbel: Net übel, dafür, das den einer der Jungs aus meiner Jugendgruppe geknipst hat, ge...!? Hat er echt gut hinbekommen die Pics, muss ich ihm lassen...!

Danke dir!!!


----------



## SteinbitIII (22. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> die fische...so naja^^
> ist aber ein geiles gewässer!!!zumindest vom optischen her^^



Ja, ich weiß, sollen noch Hechte werden....werde mich bessern....sorry!!!


----------



## Holger (22. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Thx erstmal für den Tip, die Info...!
> 
> Ma sehn, ob des ez funzt...!?


 
Super Einstieg !!! Schöner Hecht, schönes Bild. Weiter so, dickes Petri aus Ostfriesland !!! #6


----------



## Veit (22. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Bei mir gabs heute einen halbstarken 50er Hecht auf gelben DAM-Spinner und 2 schöne Saalezander von 65 und 66 cm, die sich kurz hintereinander meinen Ugly Duckling-Wobbler schnappten.









Auf Gummi (Kopytos in grüntönen) hatte es zuvor auch recht gut gebissen, aber damit blieb ich glücklos angesichts von drei Fehlbissen und einem Ausschlitzer.
Von gestern und vorgestern kann ich noch einen weiteren Zander auf Kopyto und 2 Hechte auf Sosy Pike vermelden, allerdings nur Kleinzeug.


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri schöne fische 
Mfg HHjung 93


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Tolle Zander !  In welcher Größe hast du die Kopytos? Und mit nur einem Jighaken?


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (22. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit:
Petri zu den Prachtkerlchen!

Wo beissen die bei Dir momentan: im Tiefen oder am Rand?


----------



## Veit (22. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wollte auch mal noch allen anderen Fängern der letzten Tage ein Fettes Petri aussprechen! :m

@ Toni: Hatte jeweils zwei Bisse auf 8er Kopyto Classic und 12er Kopyto River. Beide nur mit Einzelhaken. Den Ausschlitzer hatte ich mir selbst zuzuschreiben. War beim Anhieb etwas übermütig |rolleyes und bin ausgerutscht, so dass dieser nicht richtig durchkam. Als ich wieder aufgestanden war merkte ichs noch ziehen am anderen Ende, aber ehe ich nochmal anschlagen konnte wars vorbei. Naja, für nen Zuschauer wäre das ganze sicher trotzdem witzig gewesen. |supergri
@ Aalround-Spinner: Die Bisse auf Gummi hatte ich alle recht weit draußen an Strömungskanten, die Wobblerzander haben allerdings beide kurz vorm Rausheben des Köders gebissen in etwa 1 meter tiefem Wasser gebissen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich fische je lieber mit einem oder auch mal mit 2 Drillingen ganz ohne Jighaken, da sitzt der Anhieb bei mir sicherer.


----------



## Veit (22. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Toni: Glaub ich dir gerne, da wäre aber an meinem Gewässer zumindest an bestimmten Stellen wahrscheinlich auch jeder zweite Wurf ein Hänger und jeder vierte ein Abriss. Gerade, die Stellen, wo relativ regelmäßig was beißt, sind doch sehr "händlerfreundlich". Bin nicht knauserig und wenn mir mal fünf Gummis am Abend abreißen (in der Regel zum glück weniger), ist es halt passiert... Aber noch mehr hochschrauben, möchte ich die Quote trotzdem nicht, da geb ich lieber auch mal dem Fisch ne Chance. Trotzdem Danke für deine Meinung!


----------



## SteinbitIII (23. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit: Klasse Fische! Schon Klasse, welch hohe Stückgewichte Du hier des öfteren an den Tag legst....da wird wohl so manch einer, ich eingeschlossen ganz blass vor Neid#6|wavey:

@jerkfreak : Klasse Hecht, da kann man auch nur gratulieren!!!


----------



## Benny1982 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Veit zu den Zandern. #6

Ich hoffe mal morgen kann ich auch wieder was beisteuern, da gehts wieder raus mit dem Boot:vik: Boardi Rossi wird mich begleiten und wir werden natürlich alles fürs AB festhalten :q alles unter dem Decknamen "Mission Rossis erster Zander"


----------



## paul188 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Veit zu den "Zanderzwillingen" , schöne Fische!

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Promachos (23. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ jerkfreak und Veit

Ein "Petri" aus Bamberg auch von mir. Sehr schöne Fische!
Bin gestern nicht zum Angeln gekommen, weil ich auf "Dienstreise" in München war. Heute nachmittag wieder...

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Benny1982 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Promachos schrieb:


> @ jerkfreak und Veit
> 
> Ein "Petri" aus Bamberg auch von mir. Sehr schöne Fische!
> Bin gestern nicht zum Angeln gekommen, weil ich auf "Dienstreise" in München war. Heute nachmittag wieder...
> ...




Na also wenn du schon in München warst hättest ja ruhig mal auf nen Kaffe vorbeikommen können #6


----------



## Promachos (23. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Benny1982 schrieb:


> Na also wenn du schon in München warst hättest ja ruhig mal auf nen Kaffe vorbeikommen können #6



Hallo zurück!

Und Danke für das Angebot. Aber mal ehrlich: ein Stündchen angeln wäre mir lieber#6.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Molke-Drink (23. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit
Kannste vieleicht mal ein Bild von deinem Ugly Duckling Wobbler hier reinstellen,will den gerne mal sehen aba ich finde den in diversen shops nicht


----------



## Veit (23. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Molke:
https://sslsites.de/angel-technik.de/index.php?mp=products&file=popup_image&pID=1084&image=0&&OOSSID=146a500f09c3531a15cd6f181b81c6ea


----------



## jerkfreak (23. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So, komme auch wieder vom Fischen. Selbes Gewässer und natürlich auch selber Köder wie gestern!

Resultat: Das "Vergleichsfichen" mit dem Kollegen aus der Jugend, der mir gestern die tollen Pics geschossen hat, ging 3:0 an mich...! (leider, hätte ihm auch endlich mal wieder nen Gummi-Fang gegönnt,aber selbst auf meine Köder ging bei ihm nix)

3 Hechte mit 45, 59 und 68cm...

Bilder hat er noch auf der Digi und muss sie mir erst schicken, da meine heut im Auto liegen geblieben ist...!

Dickes Petri an Veit, klasse Fänge!!!

mfg Jerkfreak


----------



## minden (23. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Langsam aber sicher geht wieder mehr...
Und endweder hatten die Zander gut gefuttert, oder sie bekommen langsam schon dicke Bäuche,...naja, wie dem auch sei, vor mir brauchen sie ja keine Angst haben#h


----------



## jerkfreak (23. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@minden: Petri zu den schönen Zandern...!

Wenn die na bei uns auch endlich mal wieder richtig beisen würden, aber ma kriegt einfach net mehr wie nur ganz vorsichtige Stupser oder solche Bisse, das es einem den Gummi auf den Hakenschenkel zieht, selbst "Angstdrilling" bringt nix, wei die Jungs ganz hinten am Schwanz zerrn...!

Und wenns dann doch endlich mal widda richtig rummst, ises n Hecht, der dran hängt...!

Dabei will ich doch dieses Jahr zumindest noch nen zweiten Zander fangen...! *heul*


----------



## Bambine (24. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Minden : die Fotos mit den roten Augen sehen sehr schön aus.


----------



## fantazia (24. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Bambine schrieb:


> Minden : die Fotos mit den roten Augen sehen sehr schön aus.


da hat wohl jemand ein geraucht:q.



petri zu den fischen:m


----------



## Ghanja (24. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass der Wasserschutz die Schnelltest-Sets in der Dienststelle hat liegen lassen ... :g


----------



## Molke-Drink (24. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wie könnt ihr bei den Temperaturen fischen?Nach 10 min spühr ich meine finger nicht mehr................


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Wie könnt ihr bei den Temperaturen fischen?Nach 10 min spühr ich meine finger nicht mehr................


 
alles nur eine Frage der Abhärtung :m


----------



## AltBierAngler (24. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

richtig!...hatte gestern nur 2 schniepel hechte und davr den tag einen guten kurz nach dem biss verloren...

petri an alle, chris.


----------



## hechtschaedl (24. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

weichei!:vik:#6


----------



## Master_Bown (24. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo ich konnte heute auch wieder an meinen Baggersee fahren. Gleich beim zweiten Wurf konnte ich äußerst heftiges Tock verspüren, was sich sofort mit kräftiger Gegenwehr zeigte. Leider schlitzte mir mein Gegenüber kurze Zeit später wieder aus. Die Spuren am Gummi liesen einen Zander vermuten. Kurze Zeit später der nächste Ausschlitzer. Darauf hin wechselte ich von 12cm auf 8 cm Kopyto, was sich mit dem ersten Barsch bezahlbar machte. Ein Spot weiter das selbe spielchen, wieder einige Fehlbisse auf 12 cm. Der 8er brachte wieder einen gleichgroßen Barsch. Danach war erstmal Plaudern mit einem Angelfreund angesagt und kurz vor dem Dunkelwerden war ich wieder am ersten Platz und konnte diesen kleinen Zandrino etwa 40-45 cm verzeichen. Ich hoffe der Kleine hat den Langgang unbeschadet überstanden, denn seine Schwimmblase hing etwas aus dem Maul .  Ansonsten hatte ich noch einen halbstarken Hecht als Nachläufer. Schönes Wetter, schöner Angeltag :g

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Der Barsch hat ja das Maul vollgenommen #6


----------



## paul188 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute auch wieder unterwegs gewesen und es lief nicht wirklich gut. Zuerst hatte ich einen Hechtausteiger und dann tat sich erst mal 2 Stunden nichts , gar nichts. Später konnte ich dann noch einen schönen Barsch fangen , aber auf Zanderbisse wartete ich heute vergeblich. :c 
Als Entschädigung gab es aber noch einen schönen Sonnenuntergang!

Gruß Paul.


----------



## minden (24. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri den Barschen und Paul,..geiles Stimmungsfoto#6

Bei meinem Auswärtsspiel hatte ich leider nix an den Haken bekommen. Hatte zwar 4 Fehlbisse, aber die 15er Gummies waren anscheinend den vorwiegend kleinen Zandern zu gross.

Kollege konnte immerhin noch nen kleinnen erwischen.
Ich musste mich dann später nochmal woanders entschneidern;-)


----------



## paul188 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri minden zum schönen Zander , aber wo sind die roten Augen geblieben? Kontaktlinsen vergessen|bigeyes:q?

Gruß Paul.


----------



## minden (24. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



paul188 schrieb:


> ...aber wo sind die roten Augen geblieben? Kontaktlinsen vergessen|bigeyes:q?


 

Ne, sind drin, deshalb ja die fehlenden "Rotaugen"|supergri


----------



## Schuschek (24. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri, schöne Fänge bei euch!

Heute von 11-16 Uhr sollte es ans Wasser gehen. Der Morgendliche Blick zum Fenster verheiste Sonnenschein. Nun ja, extra ein bisschen getrödelt und gegen 11:30Uhr saß ich im Auto und los ging’s. Dem Wetter nach zu urteilen sollte es nicht unbedingt ein Fangtag werden, aber was soll’s.
Am Wasser angekommen und den Köder wo drauf ich noch nie einen Biss hatte sollte Heute der erste sein der im Wasser landet. Keine 10 Minuten später gab es ein kräftiges Tock in der Rute. Anhieb, sitzt. Bei der Landung wollte ich den Fisch in Richtung Landungsstelle bewegen und das war der Fehler. Schnur locker, aus und vorbei. Aber am Köder gab es sehr merkwürdige Bissspuren, massig kleine tiefe Löcher im Abstand von ca. 1-2mm. Zander kann’s nicht sein und beim Hecht sieht’s anders aus. Wer weis was das war? Danach ging es weiter mit diesem Köder und nach ca. einer knappen Stunde war ein kurzes Schütteln in der Schnur und der Anhieb saß. Beim reinholen gab es plötzlich einen schweren Schlag in der Rute. Danach ging’s ohne größeren Widerstand zum Ufer. Zum Vorschein kam ein ca. 40er Zander, und wie auf dem zweiten Bild zu sehen ist mit ziemlich Tiefen Rissspuren. Die Risse gingen ca. 5mm ins Fleisch rein








Naja dachte ich, ich hatte es ja vor kurzem probiert nen Hecht von ü1Meter zu fangen und diese Chance bot sich natürlich jetzt. In dem Moment kamen 2 andere Angler dazu und ich machte noch einmal ein paar Würfe mit dem Köder und es gab erneut einen Biss der Sofort wieder los ließ und 2 Kurbelumdrehungen weiter noch mal der Gleiche. Der Fisch hing kurz und verabschiedete sich wieder. 
Nun war es soweit und ich wechselte auf meinen Großen Gummi um. Beim zweiten Wurf gab es einen leichten Ruck beim Ankurbeln und ich dachte er hängt fest. Kurz darauf zog es an der Rute. Es fühlte sich an wie ein Mehlsack. Keine Fluchten sondern nur schwer machen vom Fisch. Einer von den Angler fragte dann ob er bei der Landung helfen solle. Vorne vor den Füßen war schon der Kescher im Wasser und dann kam der Fisch endlich beim nach oben pumpen zum Vorschein. Erst dachte ich wo ich ihn sah, dass der nicht in den Kescher passt aber geschickt wie der hilfsbereite Angler war, musste er nur noch einmal nachfassen und er war gekeschert. Das messen ergab danach gut 82cm und 5,250kg.




Einer von beiden schaute was ich für nen Gummi dran hatte und montierte einen ähnlichen was auch sofort bei Ihm mit nen 57er quittiert wurde. Ich versuchte weiter mein Glück aber nach etlichen Abrissen war mein Bleikopfvorrat alle. Nur noch 20g Köpfe und die waren mir zu schwer. Da viel mir ein das ich noch ne Dropshotrute im Auto fertig zu liegen habe. Diese kam jetzt zum Einsatz. In der Zeit wurden im Umkreis noch ein schöner Barsch und ein kleiner Hecht gefangen. Bei mir gab es nach einiger Zeit einen Zug auf der Rute und ich zog etwas kräftig in die andere Richtung. Fisch!!! Mein erster mit Dropshot. Zum Vorschein kam ein ca. 50er Hecht. Somit war es ein wunderschöner Angeltag und ich trat meine Heimfahrt an


----------



## Johnnie Walker (24. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Geiler Zander !!! Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (25. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dickes Petri zu dem kapitalen Stachler :k


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Klasse Zander #6

Petri...


----------



## jerkfreak (25. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen und dem schön geschriebnen Bericht...! Auch den andren Fängern ein dickes Petri zu dem schönen Barsch und dem Zander.

Zu dem Aussteiger kurz vorm Ufer..!? Vllt n kleiner Walli??? (wenns die bei euch gibt?)

Und, das ich mir an deiner Stelle diese Stelle merken würde und den vermutlichen Großhecht noch einige male "aufn Sack" gehn würde, brauch ich dir wohl nicht sagen, oder...!?

mfg Jerkfreak


----------



## Master_Bown (25. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dickes Petri,

ich hatte heute mal wieder eine absolute Nullnummer. Ein Zandi hat sich wenigstents für ein kurzes Tock bemüht, leider war dass soweit draußen und angesichts des starken Windes konnte ich erst verspätet anschlagen #q.

Ein ordentlichen Hecht gabs noch auf Köfi, der leider wieder ausschlitzte.

War wohl nicht mein Tag heute.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## xxcruiserxx (25. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

so ich wra heute auf der kaltehofinsel und hab probiert von dort aus in der elbe nen zander zu fangen.
leider hatte ich genau das auflaufende wasser erwischt und nicht mal 21 gr jigs sind zum boden gekommen.
dann hab ich aber gott sei dank ne kleine geschützte bucht gefunden in der man angeln konnte, aber leider konnte ich da nur nen wirklich ultradicken und fetten brasse haken.


----------



## Veit (26. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein Dickes Petri auch von mir zum starken Zander @ Schuschek.#6

Der, den ich gestern an der Saale mit einem Kopyto-Shad überlisten konnte, war mit 72 cm zwar ein bisschen kleiner, aber ich habe mich dennoch sehr gefreut, da es nicht gut gebissen hat. Hatte nur noch einen weiteren Biss von einem ca. 60 cm-Hecht, dieser schlitze aber leider aus.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (26. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

und schon wieder so ein klopper aus der saale, glückwunsch^^
ich hoffe das ich noch dieses jahr hier in diesem thread auch einen zanderfang melden kann, naja wunder geschehen immer wieder^^


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> und schon wieder so ein klopper aus der saale, glückwunsch^^
> ich hoffe das ich noch dieses jahr hier in diesem thread auch einen zanderfang melden kann, naja wunder geschehen immer wieder^^



Dann würde ich hier nicht jedem Danken, sondern meinen Ar*** hochkriegen und runter an die Mosel fahren, und angeln.
Und da sind 75cm nicht schlecht aber auch nicht der riesen Klopper

mfg Flo


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...Petri zu den guten Fängen...
...hier mal wieder ein schöner Zander von mir...
...war ein schwieriges Wochenende in Ostfriesland...
...extremer Wind und der Wetterwechsel haben das Angeln nicht einfach gemacht...
...ein paar kleinere Fische gab es auch noch...
...gruß Stefan...


----------



## FPB (26. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petrie an alle fänger mit ihren wunderschönen fischen,

ich hatte gestern vormittag einige nachläufer und einen kurzkontakt und das war es dann auch schon.
wie heist es so schön: aber das wetter war super !

gruß


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich freue mich für jeden der dieses Wochenende schöne Fänge hatte #h ...

bis auf einen Anriß im Gufi hatte ich keinen Erfolg ... tja #c


----------



## Schuschek (26. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zum Zanderbrocken Veit, und prima gehalten 
@Stefan dir auch ein Petri zu den Stachelrittern


----------



## serge7 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger, schöne Zander von Veit und Stefan Witteborg.

@StefanWitteborg
Petri mein Lieber. Es war ein schlechtes WE, war nicht viel zu holen bei uns im Norden. Deswegen ist Dein 70/75er noch sehr gut...#6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (26. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Dann würde ich hier nicht jedem Danken, sondern meinen Ar*** hochkriegen und runter an die Mosel fahren, und angeln.
> Und da sind 75cm nicht schlecht aber auch nicht der riesen Klopper
> 
> mfg Flo



und das sagt mir jemand der die freschheit besitzt sich ZANDERKÖNIG zu nennen!!
sein mal besser nich so arrogant mein freund|uhoh:
bin den führerschein am machen, kannn erst nach der schonzeit richtig loslegen....
und an deiner stelle würde ich hier nich so rummaulen, denn von dir hab ich eh noch nie nen zander gesehen....-.-
schwach


----------



## Mendener (26. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> und an deiner stelle würde ich hier nich so rummaulen, denn von dir hab ich eh noch nie nen zander gesehen....-.-
> schwach




Stimmt, Leute die keine Fotos ins Forum stellen fangen auch nix *loooooooool*


----------



## Schuschek (26. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Oh Leute, streitet euch bitte nicht wegen so etwas. Sonst artet das noch so aus wie bei uns Gestern.


----------



## Mendener (26. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Oh Leute, streitet euch bitte nicht wegen so etwas. Sonst artet das noch so aus wie bei uns Gestern.




Nöööööööööö, da habe ich gar keine Lust zu |supergri ... aber konnte es mir halt nicht verkneifen :vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Frank.....Was soll man da noch sagen..außer Perfekt

@Johnie......Oha wieso rastest du wegen einem reinen Tipp so aus???
                 Gibt halt auch Leute die hier nicht jeden Tag ihre Bilder rein setzen
                 Veit ist halt der einzige Member hier der Fische fängt Nix gegen dich Veit
                 Die Frechheit sich Zanderkönig zu nennen??? Hmmm besser als sich hier 
                 als Alkoholiker zu outen Und Schwach ist was andere nur Leute an Bildern zu 
beurteilen die sie hier reinstellen

@Mods.......Ja ich weiß das es hier nicht hingehört und offtopic ist..und ja ich weiß auch                 wo ich es finden kann

mfg Flo


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (26. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> und das sagt mir jemand der die freschheit besitzt sich ZANDERKÖNIG zu nennen!!
> sein mal besser nich so arrogant mein freund|uhoh:
> bin den führerschein am machen, kannn erst nach der schonzeit richtig loslegen....
> und an deiner stelle würde ich hier nich so rummaulen, denn von dir hab ich eh noch nie nen zander gesehen....-.-
> schwach



 Chill dich mal. Ich glaube das war mehr als Scherz gemeint und nicht ernst was Zanderkönig da geschrieben hat. Und dieser Smiley den er darunter gesetzt hat,hat so ein Fettes Lachen auf den Backen und ich glaube das sollten dem Beitrag ein bisschen Spaß einfügen. Und habe ja ganz vergessen das Leute die keine Fotos reinsetzen auch nichst fangen ^^ . Das heißt doch nichts wenn keine Fotos da sind. Würde mir vorher überlegen was du hier von dir gibst.  mfg Marvin


----------



## Johnnie Walker (26. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ja tut mir ja leid, zugegeben hab vllt bissl überreagiert.....
naja -.-


----------



## jerkfreak (26. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri den Fängern zu den schönen Zandern...!!!

Wenn ich na a endlich ma widda ein erwischen würde...! War gerade nachm Zahnarzttermin noch ma eben ne halbe Stunde Gummis schmeisen, dann ises mir zu kalt geworden, wei ich noch die Arbeitsklamotten an hatte...! Aber auser paar vorsichtigen Stupsern (bei uns in letzter Zeit typisch für die Zander) ging nix...! Und diese schei... Stupser kriegste einfach net verwandelt, kannste machen, was de willst...! *kotz*

Naja, zumindest laufen die Zander bei euch teilweise besser...! Muss ich mich halt auf meine Hechte verlegen (die mir im Drill eh lieber sind)...!

mfg Jerkfreak


----------



## Living Dead (26. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> ja tut mir ja leid, zugegeben hab vllt bissl überreagiert.....
> naja -.-




Pubertät geht nicht ewig, keine Angst.

Sry for OT.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (26. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Pubertät geht nicht ewig, keine Angst.
> 
> Sry for OT.



Das hoffe ich auch!!!!!:q:q:q:q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> @Die Frechheit sich Zanderkönig zu nennen???


 
Ich habe ja auch die Frechheit mich  "Raubfischspezialist" zu nennen....:g:q


----------



## Johnnie Walker (26. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

jaja, leute, das war ein kleiner ausraster von mir^^ schon gut, habs verstanden


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Im Fußball würde man sagen Eigentor


----------



## SteinbitIII (26. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hier ein halbstarker am "explodieren"

http://img159.*ih.us/img159/5679/hechtexplodiertimwasserzt6.jpg


hier der halbstarke am Jackson Real Jerk vor meinen Füßen...

http://img162.*ih.us/img162/5141/60eraufjacksonhp1.jpg

Leider werden sie nicht größer.....#q.....


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

trotzdem petri


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...hier noch ein paar kleine Fische bis 55zig...


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri! Was hat der erste Zander denn für nen Knubbel auf der Seite?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...glaube ne Schnecke von der Wiese...


----------



## skatefreak (27. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi bin neu hier!!

Tolle Fische...besonders der Barsch!!Der sieht toll aus
#6


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...glaube ne Schnecke von der Wiese...


 
Ah das kann natürlich sein...puh dachte schon es wär irgend eine Fischkrankheit die mir noch nicht geläufig war.


----------



## SteinbitIII (27. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...hier noch ein paar kleine Fische bis 55zig...


 
Schöne Fische Stefan...#h


----------



## jkc (27. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ah das kann natürlich sein...puh dachte schon es wär irgend eine Fischkrankheit die mir noch nicht geläufig war.



Könnte auch ein Egel sein? Aber in der Größe habe ich sie noch nicht an Fischen gesehen...

Petri an alle Fänger!!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...thanxxxx für die Petri´s...


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

kriegst von mir auch eins 

schöne Fischis haste da gefangen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> kriegst von mir auch eins
> 
> schöne Fischis haste da gefangen


 
moin phill


war gestern in karox blinkern.....

4 hechte


von





39cm






































bis 48cm#q


----------



## thymonst (28. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Da geht noch was!! Wollte dieses Jahr einen Hecht Ü. 1m Fangen und 10 Zander. Ergebnis-2 Hechte Ü. 1m und 1 Zander(bis jetzt).


----------



## Living Dead (28. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil, wirklich schöne Fische!

LG,LD


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@tymonst

Petri zum Hecht #6 ..


----------



## Veit (28. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war heute nachmittag ein knappes Stündchen an der Saale. Dabei hatte ich einen Fehlbiss und konnte immerhin einen gut 50er Zandrino auch zum kurzen Landgang überreden. Köder: Kopyto.




Nach kulinarischer Stärkung bei den Großeltern versuchte ich es dann in der Dunkelheit nochmal an einigen Stellen und bekam auch nochmal einen vom Gefühl her recht guten Zander an meinen Ugly Duckling-Wobbler, doch ich hatte Pech und der Stachelritter schlitze nach ein paar Kopfstößen wieder aus. Eine weitere Chance bekam ich dann leider nicht mehr


----------



## Peter the Pan (28. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Veit |schild-g Ich kann immer nur staunen, wenn ich sehe, was du allerlei fängst. Petri.

mit freundlichen Grüßen
*Peter the Pan* #h


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...geiles Bild...
...Hecht in Seife...


----------



## jerkfreak (29. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu dem schönen Fisch, Veit...! Ich kann auch irgendwie immer nur staunen, wie du das machst...!

@ Mods: Danke fürs "klar Schiff machen" hier...!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...hier ein 55ziger von gestern...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> Mods: Danke fürs "klar Schiff machen" hier...!


hat halt etwas gedauert weil ich gestern unterwegs war.........


----------



## Molke-Drink (29. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Auch von mir Petri,aber knapp gehakt oda?|rolleyes


----------



## xxcruiserxx (29. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

moin

war eben noch für ne stunde an nem kleinen see





konnte dort relativ schnell einen 40cm hecht auf meinen 10 cm salmoslider im weißfischdekor fangen.


----------



## fishingchamp (29. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri!!! was ist das für ne rolle? nicht etwa ne steez?


----------



## xxcruiserxx (29. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

das is ne okuma Vsystem baitcaster reel


----------



## hechtschaedl (29. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hallo jungs war heute beim fischen am vereinssee ,meine ausbeute 2 hechte 1 kontakt und ein nachläufer!und einen hab ich im drill verloren schnur gerissen!#q und jetzt das unglaubliche ich hab den Hecht 2 stunden später im flachwasser mit dem kopyto im maul gesehen echt der hammer! und noch ein bild vom hecht!|wavey:
http://img441.*ih.us/img441/4918/handybilder219uf8.jpg


----------



## SteinbitIII (29. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Das ist ja ärgerlich mit den abgerissenen Hecht....
ansonsten Petri!


----------



## Veit (29. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich konnte heute an der Saale wieder einen 50er Zander auf Kopyto-Shad fangen und verlor leider einen zweiten gleich nach dem Anhieb durch Schnurbruch aufgrund einer bis dahin unbemerkten Beschädigung des Spitzenrings (Stück der Einlage rausgebrochen). #q 




Nach der Reparatur gings mit Angelkumpel Henni gleich nochmal los. Bei ihm gabs statt der erhofften Zander zwei eher seltene Beifänge in Form von Mamorkarpfen. Einer von 81 cm hatte regulär auf einen 14er Kopyto gebissen, der zweite von rund 70 cm war allerdings leider nur von außen gehakt.








Ich hatte nochmal einen zanderverdächtigen Fehlbiss und fing dann zum ersten Mal seit Monaten wieder einen Dickdöbel auf 12er Kopyto.





Nicht das was wir wollten, aber immerhin gabs etwas Bewegung an den Ruten.


----------



## jerkfreak (29. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Net übel die Ausbeute für paar Stunden!!!

Dickes Fettes PETRI!!!


----------



## flori66 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ey Veit, du musst doch gedopt sein bei der Menge an Fischen die du fängst.
Ich wär froh wenn ich nur halb so viel fangen würde (und...naja, wenn die Oder wieder einen besseren Bestand hätte)...

Petri zu den wirklich schönen Fischen.


----------



## Hackersepp (29. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri heil! Boah, was ne Aitel!Hast du sie gemessen / gewogen?  (bzw. was schätzt du??)
Dein Kumpel hat ganz schön Glück: 2 solch crasse Drills der Marmorkarpfen. Das muss Spaß gewesen sein ...:g


----------



## Veit (29. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Hackersepp: Solche Döbel sind eigentlich hier an der Saale im Sommer zumindest an bestimmten Stellen nix besonderes. Wenns mal richtig gut läuft (war dieses Jahr vorallem im Mai und Juni der Fall) lassen sich dann auch mal 10 Stück dieser Größenordnung innerhalb kurzer Zeit fangen. Am besten fängt man sie dann mit Wobblern von 5 - 8 cm Länge in Schockfarben und teilweise auch Spinnern. Im Winter sind die Döbelfänge mit Kunstköder allerdings eher die Ausnahme. Der Döbel  von heute dürfte etwa 55 cm lang gewesen sein.
Zu den Mamorkarpfen: Der größere, welcher ja regulär gebissen hatte, war schon nach ca. zwei Minuten ausgedrillt, so dass wir eigentlich mit einem Großzander gerechnet hatten. Der quergehakte ging aber schon ganz schön ab.


----------



## Habakuk (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Veit 
Man merkt dass du keine Frau hast, du scheinst ja immer nur am Wasser zu sein


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit

Petri zu den Fängen .. schön, wenn die Fischwelt sich in seiner Vielfalt zeigt ...

Welche Angel hast du denn zu gufieren?


----------



## Veit (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Schuka: Frau nicht (hab auch absolut nicht vor in absehbarer Zeit zu Heiraten), Freundin aber schon. :l Glücklicherweise lässt sie mir die Freiheit, meinem Hobby regelmäßig nachzugehen.

@ Toni: Quantum Magic Zander Stick, 2,85 m, 65 g WG


----------



## Habakuk (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Veit
Das ist ja schön, freut mich. 

Mal'ne Frage an dich: Ich habe mir neulich einen Rasselwobbler für die Nacht gekauft. Hast du da Erfahrungswerte, ob es noch in dieser Jahreszeit möglich ist, bzw. empfehlenswert ist gegen 22-24 Uhr (nach der Spätschicht) auf Zander zu gehen, oder ist es zu spät?


----------



## Sholar (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri erstmal allen fängern 


aba veit der Döbel sieht shcon fast rekordverdächtig aus 

blinker top 1 ist "nur" 10pfd und en bissl haste deinen gewogen?^^


----------



## Holger (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Sholar schrieb:


> petri erstmal allen fängern
> 
> 
> aba veit der Döbel sieht shcon fast rekordverdächtig aus
> ...


 
Naja, von 10 Pfund ist Veits Döbel noch ein ganzes Stück weg....... er hat aber ne spezielle Art die zu fotografieren, |supergri optisch ist der Döbel nämlich nah an 6-7 Pfund dran.....
Aber trotzdem ein toller Fisch, wie Marmorkarpfen und Zander auch......Petri, Veit. #6
Und auch allen anderen Fängern der letzten Tage !


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Solche Döbel werden bei uns oft gefangen 

mfg Flo


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



			
				Veit;1846816hab auch absolut nicht vor in absehbarer Zeit zu Heiraten) schrieb:
			
		

> Falls doch, melde Dich bei mir.....|rolleyes
> Mit Hochzeiten verdiene ich schliesslich das Geld für mein Angelgedöns....:q


----------



## maesox (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Solche Döbel werden bei uns oft gefangen
> 
> mfg Flo


 



Suuuuuuuuuuuuper !!!!



@all

Petri an alle Fänger!!!!!!! Schöne pic´s !!!!!


----------



## maesox (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Falls doch, melde Dich bei mir.....|rolleyes
> Mit Hochzeiten verdiene ich schliesslich das Geld für mein Angelgedöns....:q


 



*Du Heiratsschwindler!!!!!!:q:q:q:q*


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@maesox:

Da ist das Petri Heil irgendwie abhanden gekommen:q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



maesox schrieb:


> *Du Heiratsschwindler!!!!!!:q:q:q:q*


Etwas andere Branche....*|supergri*


----------



## frummel (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri an alle...

@tommi.. allein unterhalter? standebeamter? rabbi?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

und wiede onTopic, danke!


----------



## Veit (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Meine Kumpels Henni, Benny und ich waren heute nachmittag an einem Gewässer etwas außerhalb von Halle Spinnfischen. Im extrem klaren Wasser hatten wir zwar etliche kleine bis bessere Barsche als Nachläufer auf kleine Kopytos-Gummis in grün und braun, aber nur die wenigsten ließen sich auch tatsächlich zum Anbiss überreden.So konnte bloß ein einziger ca. 25er Barsch von Henni auch gelandet werden. Wohl eher ein Gewässer für die Barschprofis... Mir hats jedenfalls nicht so sehr gefallen. |gr:
Danach war ich mit Henni nochmal eine halbe Stunde an der Saale. Dort hatte zumindest ich deutlich mehr Glück und konnte einen genau 70 cm langen Zander auf Kopyto fangen.|supergri






@ Schuka: Wobbler funktionieren auf Zander zwar auch im Winter an bestimmten Stellen NACHTS ganz gut. Mit Rasselwobblern habe ich aber auf die Stachelritter keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Es funktioniert zwar auch ab und an mal, aber geräuschlose Modelle sind klar im Vorteil (zumindest an meinem Gewässer).


----------



## jerkfreak (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Und wieder n FETTES PETRI!!! Des gibts ja garnet ey...! *kopfschüttel*

So langsam machts kein Spass mehr...!  Der fängt und fängt und fängt...! Man könnte meinen, das funktioniert bei dir auf Ansage!!! Und ich hock dieses Jahr noch immer auf meinem EINEN Zander und es kommt keiner weiter dazu...! *heul*


----------



## Veit (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Man könnte meinen, das funktioniert bei dir auf Ansage!!!


Manchmal schon... 
Habe nun zumindest zum dritten Mal in Folge genau auf die gleiche Weise einen gefangen. (Stelle, Uhrzeit, Köder gleich)


----------



## Veit (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Aber ich bin nicht blauäugig:  Jede Serie endet mal... #t

Mental bin ich jedenfalls drauf eingestellt. |rolleyes


----------



## Habakuk (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit
Nicht schlecht was du so hier landest!!! Respekt!


----------



## Hackersepp (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Na ihr müsst ja ein Aitelparadies haben an  der Saale. Geben in der Strömung nen schönen Drill ab. Natürlich muss man aber auch dem fotographen ein Lob aussprechen


----------



## FischAndy1980 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Veit, hast du denn in diesen Jahr schon deine 100 Zander geschafft?|kopfkrat


----------



## minden (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zum 70er Veit#6

Dann geb ich auch noch einen ab, leider mit en Shitty Pic ;-(




Auf, schwarz wie die Nacht...:


----------



## schakal1182 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Was ist das denn für ein Jigkopf?
(jetzt sagt nicht auf die Frage hast du nicht gewartet^^)


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Sieht echt komisch aus was ist das?
mfg Marvin


----------



## honeybee (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Es "könnte" so ein verstellbarer "Stand Up" sein


----------



## minden (30. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Jana hat recht,...verstellbare StandUp`s aus der Weltraumforschung :m


----------



## schakal1182 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Und wie verhält sich der Köder mit diesem Jigkopf? Bzw. wie wird der geführt?


----------



## Veit (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> Petri Veit, hast du denn in diesen Jahr schon deine 100 Zander geschafft?|kopfkrat


Ja, es sind mittlerweile schon ein paar mehr. :vik:

Von mir auch Petri @ minden!!!


----------



## skatefreak (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin Moin,
schöne Fische hast du da VEIT!!PETRI!!#6
Auch Petris an alle anderen und ein schönen fängigen Dezember

Petri Daniel


----------



## xxcruiserxx (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

so ich war eben noch ma zwei stunden mit der jerkrute an nem kleinen see, wollte probieren, wie gestern nochmal nen hecht auf einen obeflächenköder zu fangen.
wurde leider nichts aber die schöne atmosphäre am see hat mich entschädigt....


----------



## Master_Bown (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fischfänger :m

ich musste heute leider nochmal in die Werkstatt mit meiner Leoni, wesswegen mir nur eine knappe Stunde blieb. Ergebnis war dieser 50iger. Und zu Weihnachten wünsch ich mir mal wieder ein ü 80 :q..

Grüße Chris


----------



## flori66 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich hatte heut auch einen 64cm Hecht auf Gufi im Schwedter Hafen. Leider aber kein Fotoaparillo dabei...


----------



## getcrazy67 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Konnte den Schneidertag immerhin mit einem kleinen 46. Zander retten. Am Rheinhafen bei Mannheim, auf den guten alten Rapala x-rap 10cm. Allerdings wirklich in einer gaaaanz laaaaangsamen Führung um kurz vor 17 Uhr.

Leider ohne Foto. Bei dem Wind und Regen war ich froh nich selbst noch immer Wasser zu liegen.:s


----------



## Veit (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute mittag an einem See blinkern. Ergebnis waren 2 halbstarke Hechte von etwa 50 cm auf DAM-Spinner. Ein dritter schlitze noch aus, dürfte aber auch nicht bedeutend größer gewesen sein.








Also kein sonderlich glanzvolles Ergebnis.
Aber immernoch gut im Vergleich zu dem was danach an der Saale passierte oder besser gesagt nicht passierte. Trotz aller mühevollen Versuche keinen einziger Biss!|gr:


----------



## jerkfreak (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Zja, jede Serie reist irgendwann mal ab...! 

Aber Petri zu den beiden Hechtchen...! Ich blieb heute leider auch ohne Fisch/Biss, habe aber auch nur ca 20-30 Würfe mit nem 16er Kopyto gemacht. Danach lieber weng mit nem Kumpel gelabert,der grade "erfolgreich" mit 73er Hecht im Kescher am Teich lang kam...!


----------



## zander55 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wir waren am Wochenende zu dritt unterwegs und konnten 9 Hechte verhaften. Drei Hechte hatten über 80 cm wobei jeder von uns einen der 80er verhaften konnte. Das Wetter war zum Ende der Tour eklig, Windstärke 8 und Dauerregen machten das angeln schwierig, aber das wir bis zum ende Durchgehalten haben hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Hackersepp (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Konnte heute einen 61er Hecht fangen. Der FIsch selbst, ist nichts besonderes, aber die Art wie ich ihn gefangen habe.
weiss auch nicht wie das sogenau funktioniert hat. Ich erklärs mir so:

Angekommen am Gewässer jigge ich den Grund ab. An einem steinigen Grund verspüre ich einen richtig brachialen Biss -> Anhieb, ja, der hängt. Und zieht erstmal richtig ab.Herkurbeln....
Hmmmm, wieso versucht der HEcht nicht den Gummifisch abzuschütteln... Hmm, da hängt ein Kiemenbogen heraus....

=> Der HEcht muss den Gummifisch (10cm) so ruckartig und kraftvoll inhaliert haben, dass er ihn sich durch die Kiemenbögen gezogen hat.DIe Schnur ging durch die Kiemen, und der Shad hing schließlich im Genick des HEchtes.=> gehakt....
Also sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt.....#d;+


----------



## Veit (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute nachmittag mal für ca. zwei Stunden an einem See Spinnfischen mit folgendem Resultat:
Gleich beim dritten Wurf schnappte ein 55er auf Kopyto-Shad zu.




Nur wenige Würfe später hing der nächste, schlitze aber leider nach ein paar Schüttlern aus. Leider hatte er den Schwanzteller des Gummifischs als Andenken mitgenommen und da ich kein weiteres Modell in dieser Farbe und Größe mit hatte, musste ich auf einen etwas größeren Kopyto in leicht anderem Farbton umsteigen. Damit lief es etwas zäher, aber nach ner Viertelstunde gabs wieder einen Biss, doch auch dieser Hecht schlitze nach wenigen Sekunden wieder aus. Nachdem das gleiche noch ein drittes Mal passiert war, bekam ich endlich mal den leuchtenden Einfall einen Zusatzdrilling zu montieren. Einen Biss bekam ich dann auch noch und dieser Hecht hing dann natürlich bombensicher am Jighaken, so dass ich ihn auch ohne Zusatzdrilling hätte landen können.




Danach versuchte ich es nochmal mit Sosy Pike-Seepferdchen und das brachte immerhin noch einen halbwegs akzeptablen 67er Hecht an den Haken.




Habe mich dann nochmal kurz mit Angelkumpel Henni an der Saale getroffen, wo aber erwartungsgemäß bei dem derzeitigen Hochwasser in Fast-Dunkelheit nichts zu holen war, so dass wir nach ein paar Minuten aufgegeben haben.


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gab heut nach nem 4-Pfund Karpfen auf Blinker (in der Schwanzwurzel) nur nen knapp 50er Hecht auf nen 16er Kopyto in orangerot-schwarz...! 

Mehr war leider nicht zu holen...!


----------



## Habakuk (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit
War doch ein guter Tag gewesen für dich, trotzdem , oder?? War heute auch am Rhein, Spundwand am Hafen in Bendorf, habe aber das gleiche Festgestellt, das Wasser war so "braun", dass ich nichteinmal versucht habe die Rute einzuwerfen.


----------



## schrauber78 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@veit petri zu den schön gezeichneten hechten und dem gepieksten zeigefinger :m


----------



## Veit (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> @veit petri zu den schön gezeichneten hechten und dem gepieksten zeigefinger :m



Hehe ausgerechnet bei dem letzten hatte ich meinen schicken Handschuh nicht mehr an... #q
Das hat sich gerächt wie man sieht.


----------



## wallek (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*


[ @Shuka,

das Wasser war so "braun", dass ich nichteinmal versucht habe die Rute einzuwerfen.[/quote]​ 


He he du sollst ja auch die Rute ins Wasser werfen sondern den Gufi!:vik:​ 

Allen andern noch dickes Petri!!!!#6​ ​


----------



## Peter the Pan (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dickes Petri Veit #6 Das beste für mich wäre, wenn ich mir diesen Thread garnicht mehr angucken würde. Ansonsten platz ich irgendwann nochmal vor Neid.

mit freundlichen Grüßen
*Peter the Pan *|wavey:


----------



## Veit (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war heute nachmittag wieder mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Zunächst gings für eine halbe Stunde auf Hecht an einen See. Dort hatte ich nur einen Biss auf einen 8cm-Kopyto. Glücklicherweise hing der 62er Esox sicher und konnte gelandet werden. 





Danach wagte ich dann aber doch mal einen intensiveren Versuch an der doppelt so hoch wie normalen Saale. In der knappen Stunde, die es noch hell war, passierte bis auf einen von außen gehakten Schleimbatzen rein garnichts.




Dafür paddelte ein total verpilzter und schon halbtoter Riesenkarpfen an der Oberfläche entlang und wurde von der starken Strömung langsam aber sicher Richtung Jenseits befördert. Nach einem längeren Plausch mit einem anderen Angler und gemeinsamem, leider erfolglosem Angeln in der Dämmerung, wollte ich mich eigentlich auf den Heimweg begeben, konnte es dann aber doch nicht lassen noch zwei Stellen einen kurzen Besuch abzustatten, bekanntlich stirbt die Hoffnung ja zuletzt. Das brachte viele Blätter, Krautfahnen und Stöckchen am Haken, aber auf einmal hing dann vermeintlicher Dreck an meinem Ugly Duckling-Wobbler, der sich seltsam schüttelte. Und tatsächlich wars Zielfisch Nr.1 im 58er-Format. Na also!


----------



## jerkfreak (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Der fängt und fängt und fängt, des gibts garnet ey...!

Dickes Petri so nebenbei noch...!


----------



## theundertaker (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Auch dickes Petri von mir, Veit, du Angelkönig ;-)

Wenn "Peter the Pan" vor Neid platzt, dann platze ich einfach schnell mit...... =)), aber ich gönne dir die Fische, weil du bestimmt viel Mühe investiert hast, um fängige Plätze zu finden und außerdem das Können dazu hast.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Easy_1978 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri veit,  

ich bin dafür dich sperren zu lassen:c


----------



## Peter the Pan (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

PETRI, PETRI, PETRI, einfach unglaublich..


----------



## mightyeagle69 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Veit.......

sach ma Alter 
schaffst Du auch noch etwas oder wachsen dir langsam Flossen da Du sooooooooooooooooooooo oft am Wasser bist.Warum machste dich eigentlich nicht selbstständig in sachen Guiding etc. #6.Das wärs doch odda, nur ma nebenbei bemerkt ein bissl neidisch bin ich ja schon |bigeyes|bigeyes:v
können gern mal nen Gewässer tausch machen |supergri|supergri|supergri.

Cheers 

MightyEagle


----------



## Habakuk (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Geduld muss man haben!!!, wie der Veit!!!!


----------



## fantazia (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

und das richtige gewässer


----------



## AltBierAngler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich bin da immer noch der Meinung das man einfach die richtigen Polo-Shirts dafür braucht...

chris


----------



## Veit (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Immer mit der Ruhe, Jungs! Danke für die Petri, aber bedenkt immer - um viel zu fangen, muss man auch viel angeln gehen und wie theundertaker schon sagt auch erstmal ein paar fängige Stellen finden.  Und die will ich mir übrigens auch nicht durch irgendwelches Guiding kaputtmachen. 

So und die Meldung von heute:
Ich war heute nachmittag an der Saale und konnte bereits nach wenigen Würfen einen 65er Hecht auf Kopyto-Gummi überlisten.




Kurz darauf bekam ich einen Anruf von Angelkumpel Henni (alias Fehlbiss im AB), der mit seinem Arbeitskollegen angeln war. Er hatte gerade einen richtig geilen Zander von 82 cm gefangen. Da ich nicht weit weg war, kam ich gleich vorbei um ein Bild zu schießen.




Der Fisch hat auf einen 12er Kopyto River in weiß mit rotem Schwanz gebissen. Auf jeden Fall an dieser Stelle nochmal Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Stachelritter.#6
Ich habe dann auch ein bisschen mitgeangelt und konnte immerhin noch einen 45er Zander mit meinem Kopyto abgreifen und hatte später noch einen Fehlbiss. 




Auffällig war, dass die Bisse diesmal alle bei strahlendem Sonnenschein kamen.


----------



## surfer93 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gestern mit Kieler Karl bei mir am Vereinsgewässer gewesen... Waren ein bisschen schleppen, und am letzten Ende des Gewässers bekam Karl einen Biss. Wir dachten an einen schönen Hecht, da der Fisch sie kaum bewegen lies. Aber dann kam doch ein klein wenig enttäuschung auf, denn es hing ein Brassen von 63 und guten 3 kilo am wobbler, der schön in der Brustflosse gehakt war. Hab leider kein Bild, da ich kein ANschlusskabel für mein Handy hab und wir keine Cam mit hatten...


----------



## Easy_1978 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ veit und alle die fische fangen PETRI :c


----------



## k1ng (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

sag mal, schafft ihr nur bis 12 uhr oder was is da los *gg* ?


----------



## Danfreak (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Kenne auch so Typen wie Veit, die kannst Du auf `ne Wiese stellen , da angeln die noch was.


----------



## schakal1182 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Geiler Vergleich, den muss man sich merken^^

Dickes Petri an alle erfolgreichen Fänger!

@Veit: Sonnenschein? Heute? Okay, Saale - aber welcher Planet? Ist doch quasi Deutschlandweit Landunter...


----------



## Guen (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Danfreak schrieb:


> Kenne auch so Typen wie Veit, die kannst Du auf `ne Wiese stellen , da angeln die noch was.




Ja klar ,Graskarpfen :vik: !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Steffen90 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Guen schrieb:


> Ja klar ,Graskarpfen :vik: !
> 
> Gruss Guen


nene kuhwiesenwaller!!!:q

dickes petri an alle, besonders veit!
morgen gehts endlich wieder raus! vor einer woche hatte ich einen schönen nachläufer...mal sehen ob ich ihn erwisch!


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



k1ng schrieb:


> sag mal, schafft ihr nur bis 12 uhr oder was is da los *gg* ?


 
Hartz IV...? :q:q:q


----------



## aimless (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> Hartz IV...? :q:q:q


 
ich würde auch mal wissen womit der sein geld verdient .
ich bin froh wenn ich 1 mal am wochenende los kann .

aber mal wieder ernst bleiben . es ist schon beeindruckend was der veit alles an land zieht .

@ veit 

wie lange machst du das schon mit den kunstködern ??????


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Auch ein Petri von mir, Veit..
und allen anderen Fängern.
Wenn ich daran denke, das ich bis Juni warten muss um Dir "Konkurenz" |supergri zu machen, kommen mir die Tränen:c....


----------



## Veit (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



aimless schrieb:


> ich würde auch mal wissen womit der sein geld verdient .
> ich bin froh wenn ich 1 mal am wochenende los kann .
> 
> aber mal wieder ernst bleiben . es ist schon beeindruckend was der veit alles an land zieht .
> ...



Schau mal in mein Profil, da kannste es lesen. 
Bin derzeit mit Kartierungsarbeiten und gleichzeitiger ökologischer Untersuchung kleiner (leider fischfreier:c) Fließgewässer im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt beschäftigt, mal am PC mal außerhalb und kann mir das je nach Wetter auch ein bisschen zeitlich selbst einteilen, letztendlich zählt, dass das erledigt wird, was ich machen soll. Mehr als zwei, drei Stunden angeln am Tag sind letztendlich trotzdem nicht drin. Morgen aber zum Glück mal deutlich mehr. 
Und zu der anderen Frage: Mit Kunstköder angeln tue ich seit ca. 3 Jahren intensiv.


----------



## zander55 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war heute mit Angelkumpel Stefan für ein paar Stunden Spinnfischen. Stefan konnte nach einer halben Stunde den ersten Fisch des Tages landen, ein Hecht von 65 auf Rapala x-Rap. Kurz darauf bekam ich einen Fehlbiss, Köder war ebenfalls ein x-rap von Rapala doch der Fisch lies sich vorerst nicht mehr zum anbiss reizen, erst nach einen Wechsel auf einen -1 von Mann`s packte der Hecht erneut zu, diesmal hing er und ich konnte einen 67er Hecht landen. Kurz darauf hatte Stefan den nächsten Biss auf Bull Dawg, der Fisch hing zunächst, schlitzte aber leider nach ein paar Sekunden wieder  aus. Danach ging eine ganze weile nichts mehr und wir probierten einige Köder aus. Auf einen Twinler von Mann`s bekam ich dann den nächsten Hecht. Nach einen knackigen Biss folge erst mal ne Ordentliche flucht und dann zeigte sich der Fisch schon an der Oberfläche und ließ sich ohne große Gegenwehr ans Ufer pumpen. Das messen ergab 86 cm und nach einem Foto durfte er natürlich wieder schwimmen.


----------



## carphunter85 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi Domenik, Petri zu den tollen Fängen
Ich wünschte, ich würde auch so viel fangen wie du...


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen euch allen!!! Werde morgen auch mal wieder "auf die Jagd" gehn, nachdem die letzten 2 Tage wegen defekten Autos nix ging...! 
Aber habe es heute ja zum Glück gerichtet...!

@Tommi-Engel: Ich glaube DU brauchst dich hier am allerwenigsten beschweren!!! Hast dieses Jahr ja fast soviele METERHECHTE gefangen, wie ich überhaupt maßige!!! 

mfg Jerkfreak


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> @Tommi-Engel: Ich glaube DU brauchst dich hier am allerwenigsten beschweren!!! Hast dieses Jahr ja fast soviele METERHECHTE gefangen, wie ich überhaupt maßige!!!


 
Ich beschwere mich ja gar nicht|rolleyes

Ich habe nur gerade extreme Entzugserscheinungen.....#q


----------



## Dorschi (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So mal wieder ich ohne große Worte. Zander 91 cm auf Wobbler









Sorry! Bin kein Vorhalter!
Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Dorschi schrieb:


> So mal wieder ich ohne große Worte. Zander 91 cm auf Wobbler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



richtig geiler fisch!!!!
petriii!!!
bei so einem fisch muss man nich viele worte äußern^^
un das beste is, das du ihn auf wobbler gefangen hast^^


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> un das beste is, das du ihn auf wobbler gefangen hast^^



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Petri schöner Zander#6


----------



## xxcruiserxx (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



viele sind noch im glauben das zander eig nur mit gufis gefangen werden, das is aber nich so, meine großen zander fange ich auch meist auf wobbler....
das wollte ich mit meiner aussage nochmal bekräftigen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich fang sie sogar auf tote Fische...hmmm|kopfkrat


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

lange nichts von dir gehört und gelesen dorschi. wer an einem guten zandergewässer angelt und auch angeln kann, der darf es sich wohl erlauben, seltener los zu gehen als manch andere und muss sich dennoch nicht durch millionen vom luftpumpen angeln, sondern der fängt einfach gleich mal ne granate! nettes fischchen und dickes petri von mir, 90+ zander und größer sind einfach das i-tüpfelchen.


----------



## Master_Bown (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Bei uns mal wieder total tote Hose. Die Werra ist um gut 2 m angestiegen und die Wiesen und die umliegenden Kiesgruben alles eins :v

So zusagen Schneider..


----------



## minden (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gratulation zum fetten Zander...das ist mal wieder ne richtige Hausnummer!!!

Wir hatten gestern 2 Zander zu verbuchen, nix großes, aber man freut sich dennoch, ...wenn man fischen im Regen und Wind aushart;-)

Meiner ging wieder auf schwarzen Vertikallöder, der von Reno ballerte auf Attraktor, welcher auch mehr Bisse brachte an dem Abend...











Und hier nochmal der Verstellbare Erie Jig wie er sich Unterwasser in den Jigpasen verhällt. Steht wie geschrieben, je nach belieben ab...mag manchmal gut sein.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War heute am Datteln Hamm Kanal mit meiner neuen Skelli in 2,40m und 4-24g.
Habe leider nchts fangen können aber diese Rute ist ein Traum (die alte Skelli).

mfg Marvin


----------



## scemler (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> War heute am Datteln Hamm Kanal mit meiner neuen Skelli in 2,40m und 4-24g.
> Habe leider nchts fangen können aber diese Rute ist ein Traum (die alte Skelli).
> 
> mfg Marvin



Wie ist die Aktion der Skeletor?

Lassen sich kleine Köder, wie 1er Spinner und kleinere Wobbler gut und weit damit werfen?


----------



## Waagemann (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



minden schrieb:


> Wir hatten gestern 2 Zander zu verbuchen, nix großes, aber man freut sich dennoch, ...wenn man fischen im Regen und Wind aushart;-)
> 
> Meiner ging wieder auf schwarzen Vertikallöder, der von Reno ballerte auf Attraktor, welcher auch mehr Bisse brachte an dem Abend...



...boah war wieder Größenwahn angesagt...welche größe hatten der Attractor?
Petri!

mfg


----------



## minden (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Oh...kein Plan...mit Attraktoren kenn ich mich nicht aus, sind mir zu teuer;-)

Denke um die 16cm oder so...


----------



## schakal1182 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



minden schrieb:


> Und hier nochmal der Verstellbare Erie Jig wie er sich Unterwasser in den Jigpasen verhällt. Steht wie geschrieben, je nach belieben ab...mag manchmal gut sein.



Vielen Dank für das Bild! Toll dass du/ihr dran gedacht habt!

Und petri zu den Zandern!


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin!

Heute 4 Stunden den Jerk durch die umliegenden Seen gezupft. 
Keine Fänge, Anfasser oder Zupfer... :r 
Na wartet Euch werd ich schon kriegen :q


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



scemler schrieb:


> Wie ist die Aktion der Skeletor?
> 
> Lassen sich kleine Köder, wie 1er Spinner und kleinere Wobbler gut und weit damit werfen?



Lassen sich schon werfen aber optimal nicht.
Kleine Wobbler wie der Illex Squirell 61 lässt sich aber ganz gut werfen.Am Besten werfen lassen sich damit 5cm Kopyto mit 10g Kopf  .

mfg Marvin


----------



## xxcruiserxx (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Lassen sich schon werfen aber optimal nicht.
> Kleine Wobbler wie der Illex Squirell 61 lässt sich aber ganz gut werfen.Am Besten werfen lassen sich damit 5cm Kopyto mit 10g Kopf  .
> 
> mfg Marvin



den squirrel kannst eig mit jeder rute gut werfen
fliegt wie ein stein und fängt sußer!!!


----------



## Dennert (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu dem schönen Zander !



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> wer an einem guten zandergewässer angelt und auch angeln kann, der darf es sich wohl erlauben, seltener los zu gehen als manch andere und muss sich dennoch nicht durch millionen vom luftpumpen angeln, sondern der fängt einfach gleich mal ne granate!


 
Also wenn man sich hier manchmal einige Beiträge durchliest, kommt einem echt das Würgen!!!

Diese gezielten Anspielungen in Richtung einer Person, die sich eigentlich mit nichts anderem hervortut als schönen Fangberichten und wertvollen Tips, gehen sicher nicht nur mir so langsam mächtig auf die Eier #q


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hallooooooooo? nun mal langsam!!!!  was dir auf die eier geht is ja schön und gut, mir auch einiges, aber das schöne an sprache is, dass man so vieles schreiben kann und am ende immer der dumm da steht, der nicht angreifbares angreift. außerdem habe ich ja auf mich selbst angespielt, oder willst du das jetzt bestreiten, bzw. weißt du besser, was in meinem kopf bei schreibprozessen los ist? also ruhe


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Dennert schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich hier manchmal einige Beiträge durchliest, kommt einem echt das Würgen!!!



...und das unterschreibe ich, lieber dennert!!!!!! |good:


----------



## Dennert (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> außerdem habe ich ja auf mich selbst angespielt, oder willst du das jetzt bestreiten, bzw. weißt du besser, was in meinem kopf bei schreibprozessen los ist? also ruhe


 
achsooo, na dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden 
Dickes Sorry  
da habe ich wohl etwas Falsches in deinen Beitrag hinein interpretiert. Kann ja mal vorkommen, wenn man manch anderen von dir liest :m





PS : Wenn Du wüßtest, wie Latte mir eigentlich ist, wie ich hier da stehe


----------



## Bubbel2000 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Dennert schrieb:


> achsooo, na dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden
> Dickes Sorry
> da habe ich wohl etwas Falsches in deinen Beitrag hinein interpretiert. Kann ja mal vorkommen, wenn man manch anderen von dir liest :m
> PS : Wenn Du wüßtest, wie Latte mir eigentlich ist, wie ich hier da stehe



kein ding, bin nicht nachtragend#6 denke mal die mehrheit fängt hier aufgrund der schlechten wetterbedingungen so mies, also allein anhand der wenigen fang postings? gegen ende der woche und am wochenende sollte es wieder besser laufen, da haben wir der jahreszeit angemessene temperaturen...


----------



## Veit (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Der ging mit bei nem kurzen Versuch heute nachmittag auf Miss Shad:





Naja, besser als Schneider...:g


----------



## aichi (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Also ich war gestern mal wieder unterwegs, aber außer kalte Füße leider nix.


----------



## skatefreak (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi, also Veit das ist doch toll!!:g
Sach mal wie tief ist denn das Gewässer in dem du den Hecht gefangen hast?? Der Jigkopf ist doch von Profiblinker!!?? ICh komme mit denen nämlich immmer nicht tief genug runter^^:r#c

Gruß´Daniel#6


----------



## ChrisHH (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wie erkennst Du denn auf dem Bild, dass ein normaler Rundkopf von PB sein soll?


----------



## skatefreak (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> Wie erkennst Du denn auf dem Bild, dass ein normaler Rundkopf von PB sein soll?




Ich weiß es nicht genau|kopfkrat, aber es sieht ganz danach aus...|supergri
Deswegen frage ich Ja Veit;+

Wir werden es Ja sehen

Gruß Daniel


----------



## ChrisHH (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Offtopic an
Mal ganz unabhängig davon, wenn Du nicht runter kommst, fischst Du zu leicht - ganz simpel. Da hilft auch die Info zur Tiefe von Veits Teichen nichts. War vorgestern an nem tiefen Hafenbecken - 10m + Da konnteste gut mit 28g- 4/0er Jigs auf Zander gehen (war auch noch wind auf der Schnur..)- Die Zandernemos hats nicht gestört. Ich hab nen super flachen Teich da brauch ich die seltenen 5g- 4/0 um überhaupt ne Absinkphase zu haben. Deck dich mal mit verschiedenen Gewichtsklassen einer Hakengröße ein - und wenn du nicht unbedingt Geld wegwerfen willst würde ich sie auch nicht von Pb kaufen... Gibt hier ja auch Boardpartner z.B. Jigmaster, Gummitanke, etc... 
Offtopic aus


----------



## jkc (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



skatefreak schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht genau|kopfkrat, aber es sieht ganz danach aus...|supergri
> Deswegen frage ich Ja Veit;+
> 
> Wir werden es Ja sehen
> ...



|znaika: Nur mal so: Es liegt nicht an der Marke sondern an Form und Gewicht, wie weit ein Bleikopf runter geht...

Petri an alle, wo gefangen haben!

Grüße JK


----------



## skatefreak (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Okay danke!!:m


----------



## Kaljan (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

|offtopic


----------



## Scholli79 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo,
war am Wochenende ein wenig Drop- Shoten.
Habe diesen schönen Barsch erwischt :vik: ansonsten war es aber eher bescheiden...

Mfg Marcel


----------



## crazyFish (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Heute endlich mal wieder Erfolg an der Sorpetalsperre, einen 62er Hecht auf einen Kopyto in Größe 4.
Klein aber fein.


----------



## Veit (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ist kein Profiblinker-Haken sondern ein 7g-VMC-Jig. Das Gewässer ist recht flach, ich fische da nur noch mit gleichmäßig durchgeleierten Gummifischen und fange seitdem dort deutlich mehr als beim "klassischen" Gummifischangeln mit Absinkphasen usw. oder anderen Ködertypen. 
Heute war ich auch wieder eine knappe Viertelstunde da und hab natürlich auch meinen Hecht gefangen. Knappe 60 cm war er lang und hat auf Miss Shad gebissen.


----------



## skatefreak (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Danke Veit!!
Schöner Hecht und noch schöne Adventstage...hoffe dass ich auch mal demnächst wieder loskann^^#q

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Sandro25 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Konnte heute endlich mal wieder meine Schneider erfahrungen zur Akte legen. War heute mal wieder an einem stehenden Gewässer unterwegs, da man die Saale zur Zeit vergessen kann. Hab dann dort auch Veit getroffen.:mNach zahlreichen versuchen mit GuFi entschloß ich mich mal den Ugly Duckling-Wobbler aus zu packen, dies erwieß sich heute mal als gute entscheidung, denn nach dem 4. oder 5. Wurf blieb dann dieser schöne 70er Esox hängen.#6





MFG


----------



## skatefreak (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

SChöner Fisch!!PETTRI#6


----------



## dasBo87 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin,
ich war gestern mal wieder am Wasser, wollte meine neue Rute testen. Die Rute gefällt mir gut und konnte einen kleinen Hecht erwischen von knapp 60cm. Fangort: Mandelssee
Mfg Bo


----------



## Master_Bown (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri allen Fängern,

ich habe heute mit einem Bekannten einen Abstecher nach Ba Sa an den Burgsee gemacht. Kaum hatten wir die erste Grundrute draußen gings auch schon ab... Den Bisspuren nach zu Urteilen definitiv ein Hecht. Kurze Zeit später, selbe Rute und ein 40iger Zandreas kam zum Vorschein (nicht auf dem Foto).

10 Minuten später konnte ich einen 56 er Hecht mit Köfi auf die Schuppen legen. Und dann der Hammerbiss, leider ein frecher Kormoran #q.

Danach wechselten wir die Stelle. Dort hatte ich einen Hecht-Nachläufer auf 8er Kopyto und 2 min. später konnte ich einen 53 iger Zander überlisten. Kurz darauf konnte mein Kumpel noch einen 50iger Stachelritter auf Köfi verzeichnen, wobei er noch einen ziemlich großen Hecht im Drill verlor.

Bilder sind leider alle nicht so toll geworden, da die Digi-Cam im Auto lag |rolleyes 
Alles in allem ein gelungener Angelausflug mit vielen vielen Bissen, wenn auch nicht alle mit Erfolg gekrönt waren.


Grüße Chris 





Der 53iger:




Der 50iger (von meinem Bekanten)


----------



## John Doe12 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Master,klingt nach nem gelungenen Angeltag.

Gruß

Martin

Allen andern Fängern, in der letzten Zeit natürlich auch ein Petri:vik:


----------



## jerkfreak (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen...!

War vorhin mal noch eben ne knappe Stunde mim Gummi los, aber auser nen Hammerbiss gleich nachm Absinken aufn ersten Wurf (den ich natürlich gleich mal voll verpennt hatte, wer denkt gleich am Anfang, wenn ma noch "beim Gedanken sortieren" is an so nen Biss) war heute absolut nichts zu holen...!

Naja, NOCH is des Jahr ja net rum, paar Tage hab ich scho noch, um hier a nochma nen Fang zu posten...!


----------



## Spezi22 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Biggeseerekord!!!
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=+2]Hecht von 47 Pfund 320 Gramm [/SIZE][/FONT]

http://www.fisch-reuber-biggesee.de/html/biggeseerekord.html

Leider nicht von mir Gefangen. Trotzdem dickes petri an den Fänger


----------



## serge7 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Spezi22 schrieb:


> Biggeseerekord!!!
> [FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=+2]Hecht von 47 Pfund 320 Gramm [/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> http://www.Fisch-Reuber-Biggesee.de
> ...


 
Sensationeller Fisch! Petri Heil.


----------



## Sholar (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

leck mich am *** was fürn fetter fisch dickes dickes petri


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Leute dieses Foto ist doch schon alt oder?
Das habe ich schon vor Ewigkeiten bei meinem Dealer im Angelgeschäft hängen sehen.
Bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das,das alt ist.

Komsich?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Spezi22 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Leute dieses Foto ist doch schon alt oder?
> Das habe ich schon vor Ewigkeiten bei meinem Dealer im Angelgeschäft hängen sehen.
> Bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das,das alt ist.
> 
> ...


 
@ Marvin nicht der Hecht auf der Ersten seite, sonder der Hier--->  http://www.fisch-reuber-biggesee.de/html/biggeseerekord.html 

du musst auf den Link " Hier " Klicken 

petri


----------



## jkc (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

WOW!
Die Big Mamma ist der Hammer!
Petri


----------



## jerkfreak (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Alter Verwalter, welch eine GRANATE!!!

Petri dem Fänger zu dem Fisch, mehr aber auch nicht!!!
Wird wohl der größte Hecht `08 in D gewesen sein, hm...!?


----------



## Little Fisherman (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hey Leute habe mal ne Frage:Mir ist letzten Sonntag an der Sorpe(Stausee) ein Fisch entkommen.

Ich fischte mit einem kopyto-4..reinweiss-grün

So 10 meter vom ufer entfernt bekam ich schlagartig einen Biss .der fisch war sehr am ausschlagen aber nach 3-4 metern ist er dann entwischt.....

Es fühlte sich nach einem dicken an ich weissn ur nicht was für einer es war...
bisspuren waren zu erkennen:es ware nda so komisch 3 zähne im GuFi drin die ich nicht zuordnen kann....kann mir jemand sagen was ich da dran hatte?

Mit dem hier hab ich gefischt:http://img89.*ih.us/img89/3594/ko4lreinweissgruen04150ib5.jpg


----------



## Holger (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ja leck mich fett......was für ein Hechtmonster !!!!
Der helle Wahnsinn !!! Unglaublich !
Auch allen anderen ein Petri an dieser Stelle !


----------



## Jonas Müller (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil allen Fängern!

War gestern auch mal wieder los und dabei raus Kam dieser 60cm
Zander ;:vik:Gebissen hat er in der Donau auf 12er Kopyto.|rolleyes


----------



## Hackersepp (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

"Ouh leck, "  Riesen Hecht, 1.40m ??? Wahnsinn
Es schaut so aus, als ob er auf dem rechten Auge blind wäre


----------



## Black Fox (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

alter schwede das is ja ein wahnsinnstier!!!!
Der Fänger ist aber auch hart, huppt erst mal am 12.12 in so ne arschkalte brühe?!


----------



## PulheimerHecht (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

würde ich für so einen fisch aber auch ohne zu zögern machen


----------



## Veit (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war heute abend an der Saale. Bei immernoch extrem hohen Wasser erwartungsgemäß ein zähes Fischen. Dennoch hatte ich heute endlich wieder drei Bisse in gut zwei Stunden Angelzeit (bin erst recht spät los). Zwei davon konnte ich verwerten. Erst ein ca. 35er Zanderschiepel, der andere war mit 64 cm dann aber besser. Köder: Miss Shad - Bei der trüben Brühe offenbar keine schlechte Wahl. Eine Güster hatte ich noch von außen gehakt.


----------



## Molke-Drink (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petrie Veit!!!!
aber du hast um 00.47 geschrieben,der Abend kommt erst noch^^|bla:


----------



## schakal1182 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöne Zander habt ihr da gefangen!

PETRI!


----------



## skatefreak (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Alter Falter! Was für ne Hechtoma!!#6
Auch ein Petri an Veit#6

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Habakuk (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit

 Wie ist der Zander eigentlich so im Drill? Ist das ein Kämpfer, oder nicht? Kann man das mit einem Hecht vergleichen?


----------



## Tisie (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Shuka schrieb:


> @Veit
> 
> Wie ist der Zander eigentlich so im Drill? Ist das ein Kämpfer, oder nicht? Kann man das mit einem Hecht vergleichen?



Hallo Shuka,

Zander sind im Drill bei weitem nicht so explosiv wie Hechte und kämpfen ruhiger mit Kopfstößen zum Grund.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Veit (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Jo, tolle Drills sind beim Zanderangeln eher die Ausnahme, selbst ein 80er lässt sich unter umständen mehr oder weniger "rausleiern".


----------



## Justhon (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri allen Fängern, ich will auch endlich den ersten Zander haben!


----------



## mortal (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit. Von mir auch einen großen Petri Heil. Wie sieht es mit deiner Statistikliste für Zander und Hecht aus?


----------



## Master_Bown (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an die Zanderspezis,

ich war heute wieder mal am Burgsee. Gleich beim zweiten Wurf einen schönes Tock, Ergebnis war dieser Hechtschniepel. Dann ballerte ich den 8er Kopyto-Shad gleich wieder raus. Mit offenenen Bügel wartete ich, bis er den Boden erreicht hatte, da es dort sehr tief war. Mit einmal merkte ich selbst bei offenen Bügel ich hammerhartes Tock. Bügel zu und der Anschlag saß, WOW das war der Fisch des Lebens dachte ich mir gleich nach der ersten Flucht. Meine Rute war Krum und ich drillte stolz wie Oskar. Hinter mir versammelten sich immer mehr Leute und mein Puls stieg und stieg. Nach etwa 10 Minuten hatte ich ihn ca. 5 Meter vor mir an der Oberfläche. |bigeyes|bigeyes Ein Zander, aber was für einer, dann die nächste Flucht, Rolle war ziemlich straff eingestellt, so das er kaum Schnur nehmen konnte. Dann ein heftiges Kopfschütteln und weg war er :c:c. Geschätze 1 m hatte er, mein Bruder bestätigte mir dies.

Ich könnte mich so was von in den A**** beißen....hätte ich etwas lockerer gestellt und nicht so hart rangenommen #d...
Ich versuchte zwar mein Glück weiter an der Stelle, aber mir war sowieso klar, das zumind. dieser Bursche erstmal eine Weile Zahnschmerzen hat und sich nicht so schnell an meinen Haken verirrt. 

Einige Würfe später konnte ich dann wenigstens noch einen gut 30cm Barsch überlisten. Fische durften natürlich wieder schwimmen gehen.

Nichts desto trotz ein sauberes Ergebnis für gut 1 Stunde angeln. Morgen gehts wieder hin, Burgsee ich kommme :vik:.

Grüße
Chris

Hir der Schniepel:


----------



## Veit (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Oha, das ist echt übel mit dem Zander! so einen Fisch zu verlieren, wenn man ihn schon gesehen hat, ist das fieseste was einem passieren kann. Sowas vergisst man mindestens solange nicht, bis man einen derartigen Fisch auch mal gelandet hat. Mein Beileid!

PS @ all: Kann von gestern nachmittag noch nen Schniepel-Zander aus der Saale vermelden. Ging auf Kopyto.


----------



## Master_Bown (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Oha, das ist echt übel mit dem Zander! so einen Fisch zu verlieren, wenn man ihn schon gesehen hat, ist das fieseste was einem passieren kann. Sowas vergisst man mindestens solange nicht, bis man einen derartigen Fisch auch mal gelandet hat. Mein Beileid!




Tja, thats Life. Mein Aussteigerquote ist relativ hoch. Ich sollte mal meine Drillweise überdenken, vielleicht nehme ich die Fische auch etwas zu hart ran? Ich versuche halt immer den Druck auf den Fisch zu halten, damit er nicht ausschlitzt. 

Grüße Chris


----------



## Bushmaster3k (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

bor wie übel sowas hängt mir auch noch nach weil ich nie wieder ein solches kalieber an der angel hatte,bei mir wars aber n graskarpfen.der hatte mal bei köfi angeln auf ein maiskorn is mir dann aber auch verloren gegangen.
kopf hoch was gut ist kommt wieder


----------



## Sickly (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Spezi22 schrieb:


> Biggeseerekord!!!
> [FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=+2]Hecht von 47 Pfund 320 Gramm [/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> http://www.fisch-reuber-biggesee.de/html/biggeseerekord.html
> ...


 
Wo liegt denn der offizielle deutsche Rekord??? 
Normal gehören Fische ab einen Meter ja wieder ins wasser, aber denn hätte ich auch platt gemacht, keine Frage!


----------



## forellenhunter81 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

....hier mein Fang von heute zur Motivation.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## mipo (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hammer Hecht #r und ganz dickes Petri Heil dem Fänger.


----------



## Alikes (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wow was für ein Fisch!
Dickes Petri an den Fänger!

@sickly
offizieller deutscher Rekord liegt meine ich bei exakt 50 Pfund, also knapp daneben!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Master_Bown (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo und Petri zu dem dicken Barsch!

Auch heute nutzen wir das geniale Wetter und zogen wieder los zu unserem heißbegehrten Burgsee. Das Wetter hätte besser nicht sein können, dennoch waren es stetig - 2-3 ° C und so war mein Hotspot, wo ich den dicken Zandreas von Gestern verloren hatte, zugefroren. :v

Nunja, es gab ja noch andere schöne Stellen. Ich saß zuerst an  mit Köfi. Nach einer Stunde zwei wunderschöne Abzüge, aber vermutlich wieder einer der Haubentaucher oder Kormorane, da keinerlei Spuren zu sehen waren.

Auch bei meinem Kumpel Mike gings ordentlich zur Sache. Er saß (verdammt erfolgreich) auf Hecht mit Köfi. Und so hatte er schon nach gut 30 min. den ersten Abzug. Leider wieder gehen gelassen. 5 min später Biss, er hing und machte gut Druck. Ein ordentlicher geschätzte 70 cm schlitze ihm aus. gute 5 min. später, gleiche Stelle, (vermutlich) gleicher Fisch. Diesmal hing Kollege Esox und war mit seinen 68 cm ein garnicht so schlechter Fisch. Neues Fischen druff und ab gings nach 5 min nächster Biss. Ein 58iger verirrte sich an den Haken. Kurze Zeit später sagte ich ihm er solle vielleicht mal die Stelle wechseln, da meiner Ansicht nach schon zuviel Trubel dort war. Sturr wie er war lächelte er mich an und sagte "Nein". Mit Erfolg, wie sich später herausstellen sollte. Denn eine gute Stunde verging und der Nächste Hecht attakierte seinen Köfi. "Gar nicht so schlecht", sagte er und grinste bis über beide Ohren. Natürlich half ich ihm beim Keschern und zum Vorschein kam ein absolut fetter Esox mit 82 cm. Ich probierte natürlich tapfer mein Glück weiter, jedoch schien es nicht so mein Tag gewesen zu sein.

Gegen Mittag versuchte ich dann mein Glück mit der Spinngerte und gleich nach dem zweiten Burf bekam ich ein heftigen Fehlbiss, der trotz Anschlagen ins Lehre ging. Kurze Zeit später hatte ich wieder mal eine Barsch-Granate, diesmal aber als Nachläufer, der gut und gerne 40 cm hatte. Vergebens jigte ich weiter und ließ ein Gufi nach dem Anderem hängen. 

Dann machten wir uns auf dem Weg Richtung Heimat als ich noch ein Anruf von meinem Freund Thomas bekam. Geiles Wetter und da ich ja noch Schneider war, schloss ich mich ihm an und wir fuhren an unserem Baggersee. Vergebens fischten wir mit Gufi und eigentlich alles was unsere Köderboxen zu bieten hatten. Dann sagte mein Freund, "lass uns mal an die andere Grube gehen, die hat mehr Struktur". Gesagt getan. Ich mit voller Ergeiz, er mit voller Ärger (darüber das seine Schnur ständig auf der Rolle gefror) fischten wir wieder Quer durchs Ködersortiment. Nicht ein Biss, bis Thomas einen absolut billigen Löffelblinker monierte, und ausgeworfen hatte. Biss! Und zum Vorschein kam ein wunderschöner Esox mit 72 cm. Und ich blieb Schneider |uhoh:.
Nicht ganz so erfolgreich für mich aber ein schöner und kalter Angeltag. Bilder sprechen für sich #6

Grüße Chris

Mikes 68iger:






Mike's 82 iger





Nochmal, nur wollte ich ihn wenigstens auch mal in der Hand halten 





Thomas sein 72iger:


----------



## skatefreak (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöne Fische!! Ganz dickes Petri an deine Anglerfreude#6
Beim nächsten Mal klappts auch bei dir:g

Lg Daniel


----------



## Zalt1990 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wen man sich das hier so alles anschaut wird man ganz neidich! Ich war jetzt schon ewig nicht mehr ich das letzte ma irgendwann im Oktober oder so. Aber höchstwarscheinlich geh ich erst nächstes Jahr wieder.


----------



## octoputer (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöne Fänge!!!!!
Petri an alle!Besonders der Biggehecht ist ne Klasse für sich.Nach so einem Fisch wäre ich fertig mit dem Hechtfischen.


----------



## LocalPower (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Master_Bown schrieb:


> Tja, thats Life. Mein Aussteigerquote ist relativ hoch. Ich sollte mal meine Drillweise überdenken, vielleicht nehme ich die Fische auch etwas zu hart ran? Ich versuche halt immer den Druck auf den Fisch zu halten, damit er nicht ausschlitzt.
> 
> Grüße Chris



|kopfkrat dachte bisher immer das gerade eine zu harte Breme und Drillweise das Ausschlitzen fördern?! Druck auf der Schnur ist doch eher nur dafür, das der Haken nicht wieder "aus dem Maul fällt"


----------



## pikehunter (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Spezi22 schrieb:


> Biggeseerekord!!!
> [FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=+2]Hecht von 47 Pfund 320 Gramm [/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> http://www.fisch-reuber-biggesee.de/html/biggeseerekord.html
> ...


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil zu dem Ausnahmefisch auch von mir!
Die Anmerkungen zur Entnahme dieses Hechtes,die hier dauernd gepostet werden finde
höchst unnötig und an der Stelle geradezu scheinheilig.
@pikehunter,zur Fortpflanzung hatte der Hecht Jahrzehnte lang Zeit!

Ich hab am Sonntag auch versucht meinen PR zu erhöhen,bin aber bei 66cm steckengeblieben,worüber ich mich aber dennoch gefreut habe.

Taxidermist


----------



## Promachos (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Master_Bown schrieb:


> Mit offenenen Bügel wartete ich, bis er den Boden erreicht hatte, da es dort sehr tief war. Mit einmal merkte ich selbst bei offenen Bügel ich hammerhartes Tock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Taxidermist

na ja, vielleicht 1 Jahrzehnt...

Aber davon ab habe ich Verständnis das man so einen Fisch entnimmt, bin normalerweise strikter C&Rler, aber bei so einem ausnahmefisch kann ich es verstehen. Was ich dann nur nicht verstehe ist das es keine besseren Bilder gibt? Wenns schnell gehen muss sind die Bilder oft nicht so gut, aber wenn man Zeit hat weil der Fisch eh tot ist? Hoffentlich gibt es noch ein  paar bessere Bilder, würde mich freuen wenn wir die von diesem tollen Fisch sehen könnten!

Petri dem Fänger!

CU SS


----------



## Master_Bown (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo Master Bown,
> 
> ich glaube, hier liegt dein Problem mit dem Anschlag, der nicht durchkommt. Versuch doch mal, den Bügel sofort beim Auftreffen des Gufis aufs Wasser zu schließen, die lockere Schur einzukurbeln und den Gufi an gespannter Schnur absinken zu lassen.
> 
> Gruß Promachos




Da hast du grunsätzlich Recht, doch hätte ich den Gufi nicht so weit draußen bei der Tiefe voll runtergelassen, hätte ich den Fisch warsch. nicht an den Haken bekommen, da ich ja mit geschlossenem Bügel weniger Grund zum Abfischen hätte bzw. der Fisch nicht da auf den Grund trifft wo er "eingeschlagen" hat.



Nichts desto trotz bin ich heute auch nochmal losgezogen. Ergebnis von gut 2 Stündchen war ein 65iger und ein 45iger.
Einen Drillaussteiger hatte ich auch wieder.


----------



## Promachos (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo MB,

dir ist schon klar, dass es sich bei dem "Unterschied" an Weite zwischen deinem und meinem Vorgehen um einen Bereich handelt, der deutlich geringer ist als 1 m#6 - es sei denn, man ist Grobmotoriker.

Ich hab dir ja nicht geraten, erst mal 10 Meter einzukurbeln, sondern nur nach dem Auftreffen (bis hierher haben wir beide die gleiche Wurfweite!) die lose Schnur, die durch den Bogen beim Werfen entstanden ist, aufzuspulen und straff zu halten. Alles klar soweit? Du hättest diesen Brummer also auch an den Haken bekommen - und vielleicht bessere Chancen gehabt, den Haken zu setzen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## serge7 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo MB,
> 
> dir ist schon klar, dass es sich bei dem "Unterschied" an Weite zwischen deinem und meinem Vorgehen um einen Bereich handelt, der deutlich geringer ist als 1 m#6 - es sei denn, man ist Grobmotoriker.


 
Das kommt auf die Wassertiefe und die "Standhöhe" bzw. "Rutenhaltung" an.


----------



## just_a_placebo (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



			
				Promachos schrieb:
			
		

> dir ist schon klar, dass es sich bei dem "Unterschied" an Weite zwischen deinem und meinem Vorgehen um einen Bereich handelt, der deutlich geringer ist als 1 m#6



Ich wollte gerade Kontra geben, da ich´s selbst nicht geglaubt habe, aber beim Nachrechnen musste ich dann doch feststellen, dass du recht hast!! So schnell kann einen das Bauchgefühl da täuschen. Bei 50m Wurfweite und 10m Gewässertiefe sind es noch gerade mal 0,99m. Sehr weit nach oben dürften die Annahmen in der Realität nicht abweichen... Da werd ich mein Verhalten wohl auch mal anpassen! 

flo


----------



## skatefreak (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

wenn man allerdings in 10 meter wassertiefe fischt und 10 meter wirft fischt man direkt unter seinen füssen#d


----------



## Master_Bown (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo MB,
> 
> dir ist schon klar, dass es sich bei dem "Unterschied" an Weite zwischen deinem und meinem Vorgehen um einen Bereich handelt, der deutlich geringer ist als 1 m#6 - es sei denn, man ist Grobmotoriker.
> 
> ...



Mhm... Danke für die Info. Ist natürlich auch abhängig von der  Gewässertiefe, und die Stellen die ich befische haben zwischen 10 und 30 m Wassertiefe gehabt. Natürlich fische ich die abfallenden Ksnten entlang.

Mal schaun, vielleicht bringt es ja wirklich was, hatte schon den ein oder anderen Freiwasserhecht mit geschlossenem Bügel erwischt.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Holger (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Master Brown, es bleibt dir eigentlich auch nix anderes übrig, als den Bügel zu schließen direkt nach dem Auswurf. Die Gefahr, Bisse zu verschlagen wie bei dir passiert ist zu groß.

Nimm doch den Mittelweg, nach dem 1. Wurf schließt du den Bügel und zählst die Sekunden bis der Gufi unten is. Beim 2. Wurf lässt du ihn dann geöffnet bis 2-3 Sekunden vor dem Zeitpunkt wo er unten ankommt. Früher dürfte zu dieser Jahreszeit eigentlich kein Biß kommmen. Eigentlich....


----------



## Veit (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dickes Petri @ Master Bown+Kumpel zu den guten HEchtfängen!!!

Heute war Angelkumpel Rene alias rumburack10 mal wieder in seiner alten Heimat Halle zu Besuch und wir waren nachmittags gemeinsam an der Saale angeln. Viel Hoffnung hab ich mir bei eisigem Wetter nicht gemacht und nach und nach hatte ich öfters die Hände in den Hosentaschen als an der Spinnrute. |scardie: Als ich nochmal ein paar Würfe machte, schnappte dann aber doch ein schöner Zander von 65 cm den Kopyto. :q




Und wenig später hatte auch rumburack seine Chance, die aber leider im falschen Moment kam. Gerade als er telefonierte und seinen Kopyto nur mit der Rutenspitze vor seinen Füßen im seichten Wasser auf und ab senkte, ohne dabei mit irgendwas zu rechnen, schnappte ein guter Zander so. Ist wohl menschlich, in so einer Situation den Anhieb zu verpatzen und so war der Stachelritter gleich wieder weg. Echt schade!


----------



## Promachos (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin bei meiner Antwort von einer Wurfweite von 50m bei einer Gewässertiefe von 5m ausgegangen, also von einer Art "Durchschnittswert", denn ich kannte das fragliche Gewässer nicht. Wenn Master B nun schreibt, dass sein Gewässer bis zu 30 m tief ist, dann muss ich meine Aussage schon etwas relativieren. Die Abweichung in der Einsink- und Grundkontaktweite ist dann natürlich höher.
Aber generell bleibe ich bei meinem Vorschlag, wobei der Tipp von Holger sehr sinnvoll ist.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Master_Bown (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Veit zu dem schönen Zandreas!

@ All danke für die Tipps, ich werde sie mir an Herz legen und ein bisschen probieren und testen.#6

Grüße Chris


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So Jungs, war milde gestimmt, weil ja die Feiertage vor der Tür stehen. 

Nun ist aber wieder gut mit Offtopic!
Hier:
Fangmeldungen!

Ihr könnt ja jederzeit Threads aufmachen, wo Ihr Techniken, Tipps und Tricks dann zielgerichtet diskutieren könnt.

Danke!


----------



## Veit (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Da Angelkollege Rene alias rumburack10 heute nochmal Zeit hatte, gings am späten Nachmittag an die Saale zu Rene's Zanderrevanche. Und heute war das Glück mal ganz auf seiner Seite. #6 Schon nach wenigen Würfen machte es Whamm! in seiner Daiwa-Rute, der Fisch hing und kurz darauf konnten er seinen allerersten Zander überhaupt landen. Ein schöner 58er wars, der Renes Wedgetail nicht wiederstehen konnte. 




Petri nochmal an dieser Stelle zum Einstand in die Welt des Zanderangelns!|schild-g
Mein Kumpan ließ natürlich nicht locker und konnte eine halbe Stunde später noch einem dicken 78er Winterhecht ebenfalls mit einem Wedgetail verführen. 




Auch bei mir kam zwischenzeitlich Bewegung in die Sache, aber ein Räuber wars nicht, sondern ein von außen gehakter Mamorkarpfen von gut 60 cm.




Später trafen wir uns dann mit meinem Angelkumpel Henni alias Fehlbiss und ich klapperte mit ihm noch einige Stellen ab, während sich Rene auf den Heimweg begab.
Eine Stelle, die wir erst zum zweiten Mal beangelt haben, entpuppte sich dann heute auch als absoluter Hot Spot, aber aus den Chancen, die sich boten, haben wir leider viel zu wenig gemacht. Schon nach wenigen Würfen der erste Biss bei mir direkt vor den Füßen und der Widerstand am anderen Ende war ziemlich heftig. Nach ein paar Sekunden war der Fisch dann ausgeschlitzt und verabschiedete sich mit einer großen Bugwelle. Das war er wohl, der dicke Winterzander... Die Bissspur am Gummifisch bestätigte dies. #q
Kurz darauf ein Fehlbiss bei mir und wenige Würfe später blieb dann immerhin ein 56er Stachelritter am Kopyto hängen. In dem Moment nur ein schwacher Trost. |gr:




Danach ging es Henni nicht besser. Auch er bekam einen Großzander ans Band, der sich kaum vom Grund lösen ließ, aber der verabschiedete sich ebenfalls wieder :v Es folgte noch ein Fehlbiss bei Henni, aber rauslocken ließ sich nix mehr und an den anderen Stellen blieben Bisse völlig aus. Wirklich ärgerlich, dass wir die beiden "großen Chancen" nicht nutzen konnten, aber beim nächsten Mal klappt es hoffentlich besser. Ich denke, dass an der Stelle noch mehr solche Brummer beißen werden.
Gerade bekam ich per Telefon noch die Meldung, dass Hennis Vater eben nochmal an der Stelle war und promt einen 68er Zander gefangen hat.


----------



## jkc (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Veit!! 
Schön zu sehen, dass wenigstens bei euch die Saison weiter geht...

Grüße JK


----------



## Bushmaster3k (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

bor schöne fische scheint da ja nen ordentlichen hot spot zu haben


----------



## duck_68 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Veit, Petri zu den Fischen!!! - der Marmor ging ganz schön ab - oder? Das gleiche Gefühl hatte ich in XXXL vor Kurzem auch

Gruß
Martin


----------



## honeybee (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

-5°C und die Schuhheizung läuft......vereiste Ringe, ein Biss ein Fisch und das wars dann für 6 Stunden :q

http://img175.*ih.us/img175/4356/img4203du7.jpg


----------



## Bushmaster3k (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

immerhin  
mühsam ernährt sich das eichhörn


----------



## fantazia (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Master_Bown schrieb:


> Da hast du grunsätzlich Recht, doch hätte ich den Gufi nicht so weit draußen bei der Tiefe voll runtergelassen, hätte ich den Fisch warsch. nicht an den Haken bekommen, da ich ja mit geschlossenem Bügel weniger Grund zum Abfischen hätte bzw. der Fisch nicht da auf den Grund trifft wo er "eingeschlagen" hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


petri#6.
bei euch läuft es ja recht gut in letzter zeit.


----------



## Tokker (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Bei uns in Brandenburg(Kyritz),läuft es zur Zeit sehr gut!!Der Luftdruck stimmt,dem zu folge die Fänge auch!Hatte am letzten Wochenende 2Zander um die 65cm und jede Menge Barsche.Vor 2Wochen hatte ich 3Zander und wieder viele Barsche.Alles auf Gufi.
:m


----------



## fantazia (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tokker schrieb:


> Bei uns in Brandenburg(Kyritz),läuft es zur Zeit sehr gut!!Der Luftdruck stimmt,dem zu folge die Fänge auch!Hatte am letzten Wochenende 2Zander um die 65cm und jede Menge Barsche.Vor 2Wochen hatte ich 3Zander und wieder viele Barsche.Alles auf Gufi.
> :m


na dann mal petri zu den stachelrittern:m.
sollte vielleicht auch nochmal angreifen.leider is mein boot und alle vereinsboote schon draussen.naja egal....gehts halt zum vereinssee und vom steg aus los|supergri.


----------



## Marco O. (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein dickes Petri an alle Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage!


Heute waren Kumpel Tilo und ich bei eisigem Winterwetter mal wieder auf Zanderpirsch  
 Wir fischten vom treibenden Boot und es klappte besser als gedacht.
Schon nach 20 min. hing der erste Zander am 5" Fin-S-Fish. Der Zander war mit seinen ca. 30 cm wahrlich kein Riese, aber der Anfang war gemacht.






Konzentriert fischten wir weiter an einer Kante entlang, die stark von 8- auf 10 m abfiel.
So fingen wir in den nächsten 3,5 Stunden noch 6 weitere Zander bis 60 cm.

















 Auch hatten wir noch einige Bisse die wir nicht verwandeln konnten, was wohl daran lag, dass die Ringe zwischenzeitlich dick mit Eis zu gefroren waren.
Nach ca. 4,5 Stunden beendeten wir dann das Angeln weil es doch recht Kalt wurde.


----------



## skatefreak (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöne Fisch!!!#6

Mfg Daniel


----------



## The Driver (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

am samstag werd ich nochmal zum jahresende unseren kleinen fluß namens schwalm unsicher machen. mit totem köfi und stellangel... gaaaanz klassisch.....werd dann berichten .....

edersee ist glaub ich momentan indiskutabel bei dem unmöglichen wasserstand! sonst wär ich nochmal dorthin "gepilgert"....


----------



## Veit (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein fettes Petri @ Tilo und Marco zu den Zandern! Da müssen wir demnächst echt mal gemeinsam angreifen. Will auch mal vertikalen!

Ich war heute nachmittag ein halbes Stündchen an der Saale, was aber außer eine gehakten Brasse nichts brachte.Nach ausgiebigem Abendessen bei den Großeltern probierte ich mein Glück dann zu später Stunde nochmal. Viel ging nicht, dafür wars doch diesmal schon ziemlich fies mit dem Vereisen von Schnur und Rutenringen bei - 3 Grad, so dass ich auch nach ner guten Stunde "Feierabend" gemacht hab. Einen einzigen Biss hatte ich dann aber doch auf einen Kopyto-Shad. Nur ein dürrer 52er Zandrino, aber angesichts der unangenehmen Bedingungen doch schon ein Erfolg.


----------



## Bushmaster3k (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

der auf den bild ist doch größer als 52cm oder?


----------



## Master_Bown (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wow dickes Petri an alle,

hier gehts ja richtig ab bei Euch! Ab Freitag greife ich auch wieder an :vik:. Hoffentlich bleibt Wetter und Luftdruck konstant.


MfG
Chris


----------



## Veit (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ bushmaster: Der war echt nur 52. Aber wäre ja auch mal ne neue Form von Anglerlatein, die Fische kleiner zu machen als sie sind. |muahah:


----------



## Bushmaster3k (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Veit
ja auf jeden fall,lol :vik:
hast ne spitzen cam die lässt die fische 10cm größer aussehen.ne echt hätte mindestens 65cm geschätzt |bigeyes
naja so kann man sich täuschen aber trotzdem schöner fisch und petri heil


----------



## Mogway96 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Veit!!

War auch mein erster Gedanke, dass beim Abendessen der Großeltern zuviel Glühwein im Spiel war und hinterher das Maßband falsch angelegt wurde


----------



## Bushmaster3k (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

lol :q:q:q


----------



## Waagemann (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Fettes petri an die Fänger!Geile Zanderstrecke|bigeyes!


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an die Zanderfänger. Nette Burschen!

Wer fischt eigentlich bei Minusgraden noch mit Geflochtener?

Habe mir Mono raufdudeln müssen, weil es bei der Spiderwire ständig Perücken gab :v...


----------



## Veit (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Aalround-Spinner: Das ist ein ernstzunehmendes Problem mit der Geflochtenen bei Minusgraden, aber ich nehme es in Kauf, denn ob man mit Mono die Bisse auf Gummi noch vernünftig mitbekommt oder verwerten kann, halte ich für fraglich...
Perrücken hatte ich mit meiner Powerline allerdings noch keine, nur die Wurfweite ist halt eingeschränkt...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Monotec Futura, vereist nicht - vorgestern wieder anner Talsperre ausprobiert, wo es nach Sonnenabtauchen auf -5 runterfiel. 
Die Spiderwire wurde plötzlich doppelt dick .. |uhoh:
Die Ringe vereisen aber trotzdem so langsam, wenn auch nicht die Schnur, muß da wohl auch was mit Vaseline etc. am Ring ausprobieren.


----------



## Veit (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ AngelDet: Mit Vaseline an den Ringen hab ich nicht so gute Erfahrungen. Damit hab ich mir mal ne Schnur dauerhaft "versaut", da sie dann leicht klebrig war und man leichte Köder nicht mehr sonderlich gut werfen konnte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gutes Statement, und Warnung. Denke aber mit der glatten beschichteten Futura geht das, die hat einen Wäscheleinensilikonmantel, und ist abwischbar, nimmt eh kaum etwas an. Es könnte sich auch lohnen die als extra "gefettete" Winterschnur so zu lassen, und auf kleinste Köder zu verzichten. Die anfrierende Spiderwire hat mir jedenfalls auch Weitwürfe unmöglich gemacht. Und beim nächsten Wurf hätte ich die bestimmt nicht mehr auf die Spule drauf bekommen. :q


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit:

denke mal, dass es dabei Unterschiede bei den Schnüren gibt.
Die Spiderwire ist wahrscheinlich besonders empfindlich, weil sie so weich ist...


----------



## Veit (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Angel Det: Da hast du vollkommen recht. Bei der Monotec (noch nicht gefischt, aber schon mal befummelt) wird das mit der Vaseline machbar sein. Denke auch die Fireline als weitere Thermofusionsschnur käme in Frage, die ist bloß leider ne schlechte Schnur.


----------



## duck_68 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> @Veit:
> 
> denke mal, dass es dabei Unterschiede bei den Schnüren gibt.
> Die Spiderwire ist wahrscheinlich besonders empfindlich, weil sie so weich ist...




Hat nix mit "Weichheit" zu tun - Die Schnur nimmt einfach Wasser auf, im Gegensatz zu Thermofusionsschnüren, wie z.B. der Fireline, die eine "verschweißte" Oberfläche besitzen


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Macht dafür bitte nen Extrathread auf, hier ist der für Fangmeldungen.


----------



## Fehlbiss (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@marco und tilo mensch petri jungs war doch nich schlecht euer ergebnis wa
der eine gummi von dir war ganz schön groß oder täscht das?


----------



## moped (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Servus Burschen,

ist zwar nicht topaktuell aber ich hab von vor einigen Tagen noch einen 63er zu vermelden!




Schöne Feiertage allen mir wohlgesonnenen Boardies,
Jürgen


----------



## Marco O. (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri @ moped zum feinen Zander




Fehlbiss schrieb:


> @marco der eine gummi von dir war ganz schön groß oder täscht das?



Na wie man es nimmt. Nach drei Fischen von 30-45cm sollte der nächste Fisch einfach ein dicker sein. Deshalb kam der 7" Fin-S-Fish an die Schnur.
Und es wurde mit dem größten Zander des Tages belohnt


----------



## moped (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> Petri @ moped zum feinen Zander


 
Danke Marco und Petri zurück zu den vielen schönen Zandern. 

Leider haben wir hier keine so Zander-trächtigen Gewässer wie in Deiner Gegend, bei uns ist eine solche Strecke wie Deine unmöglich, sogar ein einzelner dieser schönen Fische ist eine echte Ausnahme! Es war übrigens mein erster dieses Jahr!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Tokker (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

War gestern noch mal,gleich nach der Arbeit(Nachtschicht).Hatte zwei Bisse,einen davon konnte ich landen.Ein guter Zander von 78cm.Viel Petri,die noch angeln fahren,dieses Jahr!!!


----------



## flori66 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tokker schrieb:


> War gestern noch mal,gleich nach der Arbeit(Nachtschicht).Hatte zwei Bisse,einen davon konnte ich landen.Ein guter Zander von 78cm.Viel Petri,die noch angeln fahren,dieses Jahr!!!



schönes Tier. Petri:vik:


----------



## schrauber78 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@tokker alte schelle ist der fett!!! petri zu dem mastschwein!


----------



## Tokker (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Die Zander sind alle hier gut genährt!Die meisten sehen so aus.Petri Dank!!!


----------



## Matthias87 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Was ist denn mit deinem Rollenhalter los.


----------



## minden (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Die Zanderdamen setzten bereits Laich an....


----------



## Veit (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich war heute nachmittag ein bisschen an der Saale twistern. Gleich beim zweiten Wurf gabs einen Biss und ich konnte einen 60er Zander an Land befördern. Köder war ein Wedgetail. Dies blieb aber der einzige Fischkontakt und da mit der Dunkelheit eisige Kälte und ein dichter Nebel aufzogen, begab ich mich dann nach einer guten Stunde angeln auch auf dem Heimweg.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Immer wieder wenn ich Veit lese,dann ist klar,er hat wieder zugeschlagen,so langsam
wird das Unheimlich!
Mein herzliches Petri Heil

Taxidermist

P.S.:Und die geilsten Fotos machst du dann auch noch hier,aber das wurde dir ja
auch schon an anderer Stelle gesagt,wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Fehlbiss (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ tokker petri geiles teil der fettsack


----------



## Grundangler85 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@tokker
Dickes petrie zum fetten Zander. Mal ne frage auf gummi oder köfi ?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Grundangler85 schrieb:


> @tokker
> Dickes petrie zum fetten Zander. Mal ne frage auf gummi oder köfi ?



der combo nach wohl eher gummi, oder was?!


----------



## Tokker (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mein Rollenhalter habe ich mit dickes Isolierband abgeklebt,da es mir sonst zu kalt an den Händen wird.Hilft wenigsten einbißchen.Mit Handschuh angel ich ungern!Und die Zanderdame hatte zwei grosse Plötzen im Bauch(ca. 14cm)und zum Laich,der war nicht besonders fortentwickelt.Gefangen hab ich mit ein 13cm Gufi von Spro.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Und jetzt wieder OnTopic...


----------



## Schuschek (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri den vielen vielen.... Zanderfängern. Will mich mal in die Runde mit einreihen.
Hatte in letzter Zeit keinen Bock alles ans Wasser mitzuschleppen und deshalb blieb alles bis auf die Rute und 5 Köder zu Hause liegen. (Gab die vergangene Woche noch so einiges an richtig guten Zandern aber wie gesagt, ich hatte nichts mit und das wird nicht weiter berichtet)
Heute Hatte ich dann mal alles dabei und kann deshalb auch nen Foto von meinem heutigen 65,9er Zander Posten. Köder war nen Fin-S Fish 7"Silver Pepper Shiner. Die Millimeterangabe ist dafür, damit ich bei ner Schnapszahl nichts ausgeben muss:q


----------



## Schuschek (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hab grad noch einen von meinen, per Email geschickt bekommen. Hatte doch keine Digicam wegen akuter Faulheit dabei. War von dieser Woche und genau 69cm lang.


----------



## jerkfreak (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Die Millimeterangabe ist dafür, damit ich bei ner Schnapszahl nichts ausgeben muss:q



Petri zu dem schönen Fisch...!

Des hat ich ma scho fast gedacht, das daher das mm Maß mit angegebn is...! LEIDER!!!


----------



## Dorschi (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hier mal wieder ohne große Worte mein Fang von gestern Abend






Zander 89 cm und 14 Pfund 

:m

Mist ! Wieder nicht vorgehalten.
War auch zu schwer dafür!


----------



## duck_68 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Klasse Fisch! 

Petri Heil!!!!


----------



## Ghanja (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöner Fisch Dorschi ... :m Klasse statt Masse ...


----------



## Breamhunter (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Schöner Fisch Dorschi ... :m Klasse statt Masse ...



Petri Heil zu dem Brummer#6
Ich würde sagen Klasse *UND *Masse


----------



## Habakuk (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ dorschi
Auf was hat der gebissen und in welcher Tiefe?


----------



## Marco O. (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ein dickes Petri allen Fängern #6


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Heute gab's bei mir statt einem Räuber 4 Brassen zwischen 55 und 65 cm...|uhoh:

Kamera hatte ich wegen Faulenzia vulgaris keine dabei.
Scheint wohl ein Schwarm gewesen zu sein. 
Der Gufi saß komischerweise immer im Kopfbereich...;+


----------



## Stetten (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöne Fische, Petri Heil
Aber auch einige dumme Komentare. Die dürfen ja nicht fehlen.


----------



## Waagemann (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ja ich war mit meinem Vater und Boardie Black Fox heute auch nochmal am Wasser und es hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht#6!
Nach ca. 20 Minuten konnte BF den ersten Hecht des Tages landen!

http://img231.*ih.us/img231/1644/danni3vl0.jpg

Ein rund 50 cm Hecht auf Kopyto Shad!
Nach einen kleinen Platzwechsel konnte ich auch einen dieser Sorte auf einen Kopyto fangen!

http://img175.*ih.us/img175/7002/danni1eg8.jpg

Danach war erstmal ruhe,außer ein paar Fehlbissen war nichts zu machen!
Als sich mein Vater doch für den Motoroil-Kopyto entschieden hat konnte auch er einen 66er landen!

http://img175.*ih.us/img175/5756/danni2be7.jpg

Er hatte den Gufi einfach biss zum Grund absinken lassen und eingekurbelt...so einfach ist es manchmal!!!

War nach langer Flaute mal wieder schön ein paar fische in natura zu sehen!Der Topköder war ganz klar der Kopyto Shad in motoroil und m. mit glitter!

mfg waagemann


----------



## BadnerPower (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@waagemann:schöne tiere|rolleyes es reizt mich ja schon wieder ans wasser zu gehen,aber muss mir ja noch ne passende rolle für meine unbenutze skelli holen:g


----------



## Dorschi (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Shuka schrieb:


> @ dorschi
> Auf was hat der gebissen und in welcher Tiefe?


auf Kopyto river perl- fluogelb ca 4 Meter vom Ufer entfernt in ca 1,5 Meter tiefem Wasser, aber nicht weit von der Oberfläche

Danke den Anderen für die Petris!


----------



## minden (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zum fetten Zander, schönes Tier.
Ebenfalls schöne Fische @waagemann!

PS: Dein Vatter hat ne coole Mütze #6


----------



## carphunter85 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So, 
reihe mich dann auch mal ein...
War heute mit Kumpel Zander55 am Rhein unterwegs. Unter anderem konnten wir diesen schönen 81er fangen. Köder war ein Twinler von Mann's. Auf diesem Wege Petri auch an alle anderen Fänger.


----------



## Marco O. (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Waagemann und Dad ,


dickes Petri euch beiden #6


und die Mütze ist wirklich cool


----------



## Veit (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Heute nachmittag auf Wedgetail gefangen:


----------



## Holger (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Lauter schöne Zander hier ! Petri allen Fängern, vor allem Dorschi......#6


----------



## Stephan222 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> Lauter schöne Zander hier ! Petri allen Fängern, vor allem Dorschi......#6



da schliesse ich mich glatt an. *vorneidblasswerd*
Schöne Fische habt Ihr hier dieses Jahr präsentiert.
An alle, die dieses Jahr so erfolgreich wahren: Petri Heil!

Aber ich denke, da kommt noch dieses Jahr so einige "deprimierende" Beiträge!?


----------



## Waagemann (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

jo danke für die Petris...auf die Mütze bin ich schon lange neidisch!


----------



## zandertex (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Habe auch mal was gefangen,gestern Abend 20 Uhr auf einen Luky Craft.Genau 65 cm.


----------



## Harry0080 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi,
wo hast Du den Zander gefangen? Aus der WT?

Gruß
Harry


----------



## zandertex (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Das Foto ist von Heute,und der Zander ist aus dem Rhein.Gruß Zandertex


----------



## Master_Bown (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu den vielen Zandrinos!

Ich musste vorhin auch nochmal los um den ganzen Weihnachtsstress zu entfliehen.

Ergebnis von einer Stunde war dieser Barsch auf 8er Kopyto.

Immerhin kein Schneider. So und jetzt Glühwein :#2:

Grüße Chris


----------



## Johnnie Walker (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

man habt ihr rhein-angler, und natürlich alle andern die fließgewässer beangeln ein glück, war gestern nochmal los.....

ZUGEFROREN!!:cbei mir ist jeder see zu...


----------



## schakal1182 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Bin gespannt, ob es von heute Abend Fangmeldungen geben wird :q


----------



## Sholar (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, ob es von heute Abend Fangmeldungen geben wird :q




soll ich los ziehen?^^


----------



## Waagemann (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wollt euch nochmal einen zum Thema Mütze zeigen|rolleyes!

http://img337.*ih.us/img337/2406/pict2229wa5.jpg

mfg

ps: is aber nicht von heute abend schakal1182


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hmmm bei uns sind plus grade^^


----------



## aichi (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So, hab mir heute mal die Arbeit gemacht und meinen Fang fotografiert. Ist keine Riese, aber besser als nichts.
Auf nen weißen Frogger.


----------



## Veit (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich habe mich heute abend trotz erneutem Frosteinbruch an die Saale getraut und wurde fürs Durchhalten bei Kälte gebührend belohnt.
Nach 10 Minuten machte es das erste Mal _ZAPP_! Eine rassige 71er Zanderdame hatte meinem Kopyto-Shad nicht wiederstehen können und ihn voll inhaliert. Ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk, dass ich mir da selbst gemacht hatte!




Einige Zeit später gab es einen weiteren Biss, doch statt mich über einen Fisch am Haken freuen zu können, musste ich leider feststellen, dass der Tellerschwanz des Kopytos ab war. Also neuer Köder dran und den selben Punkt nochmals angeworfen. Sofort kam wieder der erhoffte Biss. Diesmal war der kleine Schlawiener aber zu gierig und blieb hängen. Nach längerer Zeit endlich mal wieder ein Saalehecht!




Es folgte noch ein Fehlbiss, der eindeutig einem Zander zuzuordnen war und zum Abschluss gab es noch einen Döbel on the Rocks, der genau wie der Hecht auch auf Kopyto gebissen hatte.




Nach rund zwei Stunden musste ich den Angelabend leider beenden, da trotz mehrfacher Fettung derartige Erscheinungen an Schnur und Rutenringen nicht mehr zu verhindern waren. 





:v


----------



## just_a_placebo (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schöne Fische Veit!! 
Ich trau mich irgendwie im Winter nciht nachts zu angeln, aber du scheinst da ja recht erfolgreich zu sein. Fängst die meisten in der Dämmerung, oder?

Nevertheless, war ich heute auch auch mal wieder los und konnte, nachdem die Schatten bisschen länger wurden, auch endlich mal wieder einen netten Zander fangen. *freu*






Viel Erfolg euch noch, und paar schöne Feiertage!! 

flo


----------



## Veit (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ placebo: Vor der Dämmerung gehe ich im Moment kaum angeln, da lassen die Erfolge gerade auf Zander sonst sehr zu wünschen übrig. 
Heute war ich sogar deutlich später, nämlich von 20 - 22 Uhr unterwegs.
Dir auch Petri zum Fang!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

was wäre der Raubfischthread ohne Veit *Petri *und auch *Petri* an alle anderen erfolgreichen Raubfischjäger#6


----------



## skatefreak (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

tole fische!!#r


----------



## an78 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hier wird man immer wieder richtig neidisch. Bin zwar jeden Tag an unseren Seen, aber nur zum schauen, sind leider alle zugefroren. Also Zwangspause.
Allen Faenger ein dickes Petri.

Gruss Andre


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Veit:

Petri zu dem tollen Fischen! #6

Möchte heute auch mal nachts los. Hast du die Zanderbisse in der Dunkelheit bei den Temperaturen auf Kopyto dabei in Oberflächennähe oder am Grund? 
Sonst könnte man es ja auch wegen der Hängergefahr mit Schwimmwobbler probieren...?


----------



## Waagemann (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Kann auch noch einen kleinen melden:

http://img151.*ih.us/img151/3801/pict2249oe4.jpg

Wieder auf motor-oil glitter:k!
petri an die Fänger!

mfg


----------



## Veit (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Aalroundspinner: Hab sie alle am Grund gefangen, aber sehr ufernah. Auf Wobbler hatte ich in letzter Zeit nix mehr,nur mit Gummi.


----------



## Master_Bown (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri allen Fängern,

ich war heute Nach dem Mittagessen auch nochmal los um mich etwas zu bewegen. Auf Gufi ging vorher gar nichts und dann wechselte ich auf einen 5er Spinner und rums beim ersten Wurf gabs gleich einen 58iger. Und das schönste an der Sache, es war ein Spinner (Balzer) den ich hier bei der Umfrage im Anglerboard gewonnen hatte :vik:. Hoffe er bringt mir noch mehr Erfolg!


Viele Grüße Chris


----------



## Veit (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Na Petri zum Thüringer Eishecht! Spinner sollte man halt doch nie unterschätzen, vorallem wenn sie vom Anglerboard sind!


----------



## Alex.k (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil Chris, sehr schöne hecht, und auch anderen sehr gute Fänge im Abschluss.


----------



## Master_Bown (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Danke Veit und Alex! Bild hätte natürlich schöner sein können, aber das ist immer so eine Sache wenn man alleine ist. Und der kleine wollte auch schnell zurück.


----------



## Veit (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Angelkumpel Henni alias Fehlbiss und ich waren heute abend wieder an der Saale unterwegs im Namen des Zanders. 
Die besseren Exemplare glänzten zwar diesmal mit Abwesenheit, dennoch gabs vier Bisse, von denen wir drei verwerten konnten.
Ein netter 52er Zandrino schnappte nach einer Viertelstunde bei Henni zu.




Auch ich hatte einige Zeit später endlich Fischkontakt. Aber statt einem Stachelritter hing überraschenderweise wieder ein schöner Dickkopf am Haken.




Nach mehreren Stellenwechseln ließ sich auch von mir noch einer unserer Lieblinge erweichen und trat einen kurzen Landgang an.




Alle Bisse kamen auf Kopyto-Shad.


----------



## Fehlbiss (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri @master brown 
wie veit schon berichtet hat gabs mal wieder etwas bewegung in ruten
gruß an den rest henni


----------



## Re-FLeX (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin Moin 

leider komme ich erst jetzt dazu euch zu berichten und da dachte ich mir ich mache mahl schnell einen kleinen Jahresrückblick in sahcen Raubfisch angeln ,den ich angle haupsächlich auf karpfen 

Im Frühjahr 1. mahl los glaich fing sven einen 92 cm hecht !!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Weil ich und sven in der nächsten Zeit nur auf Karpfen angelten fingen wir nur noch kleine hechte ,bis 50 cm,die wir aber nicht fotographierten. In den somerferien wurde mir langweilg ich schnappte mir ein boot und schleppte den ganzen nach ein paar barschen konnte ich diesen 72cm  hecht überlisten .





 Er war bis 2wochen nach den sommerferien mein PB Hecht. Doch dann löste ihn dieser stramme bursche mir 75 cm ab !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(auf dem bild sehe ich ein bisschen schwul aus ,egal)

dan hieß es wieder Karpfenangeln und sven holte ab und an mahl die Raubfischrute  raus.




dann wollten wir in den herbstferien eigentlich weiter auf karpfen angeln doch es war uns zu kalt also fischten wir fast nur auf raubfische
wie dieser barsch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oder einige dieser kleinen Hechte 





dann fing sven in der letzten woche der herbstferien noch diesen 55cm Hecht in 50cm wassertiefe .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Das war mein kleiner Jharesrückblich ich hoffe er hat euch gefallen und ich fand er war sehr erfolgreich dafür das wwir eigenlich meistens den karpfen nachstellten !!

MFG LukaZ


----------



## fantazia (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Angelkumpel Henni alias Fehlbiss und ich waren heute abend wieder an der Saale unterwegs im Namen des Zanders.
> Die besseren Exemplare glänzten zwar diesmal mit Abwesenheit, dennoch gabs vier Bisse, von denen wir drei verwerten konnten.
> Ein netter 52er Zandrino schnappte nach einer Viertelstunde bei Henni zu.
> 
> ...


petri zu euer niemals aufhörenden erfolgssträhne:q.werde nacher auch nach langer zeit mal wieder los.


----------



## fantazia (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ohne große Worte mein Fang von gestern Abend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hui das ja nen dickes ding:q.
petri:m.


----------



## Fehlbiss (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@dorschi ..schwächling ich würde ihn noch vorhalten können


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ohne große Worte mein Fang von gestern Abend
> Zander 89 cm und 14 Pfund
> 
> Mist ! Wieder nicht vorgehalten.
> War auch zu schwer dafür!


Hast Du mal an Bodybuilding gedacht:q

Selbst ich Hungerhaken schaffe es noch solche Fische vorzuhalten.....:m




Trodzdem natürlich Petri zu dem klasse Fisch...#6


----------



## aimless (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

so ich kann auch mal wieder einen vermelden ist kein riese aber der schwimmt wieder .
köder war ein braun/weißer shad von spro


----------



## Re-FLeX (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



aimless schrieb:


> so ich kann auch mal wieder einen vermelden ist kein riese aber der schwimmt wieder .
> köder war ein braun/weißer shad von spro



mit dem klammer griff hält alles bessa wa .. ? ne petri


----------



## aimless (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Re-FLeX schrieb:


> mit dem klammer griff hält alles bessa wa .. ? ne petri


 

weißt bescheid
der hat gezappelt wie sau und ich wollt ihn nicht fallen lassen er sollte ja auch schnell wieder zurück ins wasser .
nun ist aber gut zurück zu den fischen


----------



## serge7 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Re-FLeX schrieb:


> *In den somerferien wurde mir langweilg* ihn schnappte mir ein boot und schleppte den ganzen nach ein paar barschen konnte ich diesen 72cm hecht überlisten .


 
Hallo und Petri erstmal zum Jahr 2007. Schöne Bilder.

_Edit by Mod_


----------



## SebastianHH (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hab gestern meinen ersten Zander in der Elbe auf Drop Shot Montage gefangen. Zwar kein Riese, aber immerhin. 40 müsste er gehabt haben  Hatte kein Maßband dabei.

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## Fehlbiss (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@tommi-engel|good: :m|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## FischAndy1980 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

war vorhin auch mal draussen am Wasser... 
Ergebniss 3 Hechtattacken auf nen weissen 5er Spinner. Der erste war genau 67, der zweite nur geschätze 35cm...

beim 3 Biss wars ein etwas größerer, der aber nur wenige Sekunden dran war. 

Nachdem meine Hände gefühlstot vom Wasser waren, war der Trip für heute auch schon nach 20minuten beendet.


----------



## flori66 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@FischAndy1980
das 2. Bild ist echt klasse.


----------



## Fehlbiss (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

auf dem 2. bild hate den da stehen sehen oder was der hatte doch bestimmt so um nen meter  oder? geiles bild


----------



## Benni87 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Fehlbiss schrieb:


> @dorschi ..schwächling ich würde ihn noch vorhalten können


|muahah:|good:
ich schaffs sogar bei welsen!

war vorgestern auch angeln und habe 2 hechte 58 und 62 cm auf krypto gefangen.


----------



## Adrian* (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gibts den hier nur Hechte im moment?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

...hier haste nen Zander vom 1.Weihnahtstag...


----------



## jerkfreak (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Bei mir gabs gestern anstatt des erhoften Hechtes leider nur ne 40er Brachse auf nen 12er Kopyto...! *heul* Naja, besser als Schneider...! *g*

Petri all den andren, die noch gefangen haben!!!


----------



## xxcruiserxx (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

freddy007 und ich waren von heut morgen um 9 uhr bis eben an der elbe und wollten das jahr mit nem schönen stachelritter beenden, leider wurde daraus nichts und wir blieben schneider :c


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Herzlich willkommen bei den Aktuellen Raubfischfängen 2007!
Alles was keine Fangmeldung ist oder unmittelbar damit zu tun hat 
ist hier absolut Fehl am Platz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Und damit wieder gut mit OT (Danke Kai, waren wir wohl zeitgleich am, Werk ).

Als Ankündigung für nächstes Jahr: 
Da wird der ganze c+c/c+r - Schiet gleich gelöscht und nicht verschoben.
Macht weniger Arbeit.
Ebenso konsequent und kommentarlos wird dann jede Frage gelöscht ,warum denn der eine Post gelöscht wurde etc...

Da das nicht nur bei den Raubfisch/Spinnfischern so ist (auch Karpfenangler scheinen eine Spezies für sich zu sein), denken wir momentan auch darüber nach, Wiederholungstäter zukünftig zu verwarnen.


----------



## minden (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So, auch mal wieder was von meiner Seite vom gestrigem Ausritt,...
Lief über den tag gesehen sehr zäh, aber war dennoch ein klasse Tag auf dem Wasser,...

Wer mag:
http://www.jigfanatics.de/abteilung3/03c1989a1412f0a01/index.html
















Und auch du, auf ein Wiedersehen in ein paar Jahren #h


----------



## paul188 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri minden zu den schönen Fischen! Besonders der 43er Barsch ist top!


Gruß Paul


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Jo Geile Fische#6

Dickes Petri meinerseits...


----------



## Living Dead (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Der Hecht sieht wirklich sehr schön aus!


----------



## Adrian* (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wir waren gestern und heute bei uns im Hafen unterwegs, bis auf ein paar Fehlbisse und ein kleinen Barsch ging garnichts! Nichtmal die Stipper haben was gefangen...


----------



## flori66 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zu dem tollen Barsch :g


----------



## Habakuk (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Flori66
Bei uns in Neuwied geht auch nix! Habe schon seit Wochen keinen Raubfisch mehr gefangen. Woran das wohl liegt?


----------



## flori66 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Shuka schrieb:


> @Flori66
> Bei uns in Neuwied geht auch nix! Habe schon seit Wochen keinen Raubfisch mehr gefangen. Woran das wohl liegt?


bei uns gehen zumindest die Hechnte noch einigermaßen gut.
Mal schauen wie es die nächsten tage aussieht. Morgen erstmal die Quappen.


----------



## minden (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Einer von Heute morgen,...
So ganz ausgeschlafen war ich noch nicht wie man unschwer auf dem 2. Foto erkennen kann ;-) 
Der Gute hatte sich bereits bei Reno angekündigt, wollte dann aber meinen "Tott-Spezial-Bait"|kopfkrat


----------



## Waagemann (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri minden schöne fische!


----------



## Holger (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger, besonders an Stefan Witteborg und Minden ! #6

Lief es sehr besch....eiden die letzten Wochen, gab es gestern und heute zumindest wieder einigermaßen "was zu tun".......Gestern 4 Stunden und heute 3 Stunden "gufieren" brachten immerhin 5 Zander bis 55 cm und einen Hecht von ca. 75-80 cm......


----------



## just_a_placebo (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri!! 
Bei dem Hecht dachte ich erst der hätte nan Laichhaken, aber bei genauerem Hinsehen erkennt man das Blatt im Hintergrund 

flo


----------



## Veit (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Angelkumpel Sandro und meine Wenigkeit waren am vergangenen Nachmittag gemeinsam an der Saale Spinnfischen. Nach zwei Schneidertagen war ich natürlich mal wieder heiß |krank:auf einen schönen Fang und Sandro, bei dem die letzten Einsätze an der Saale ebenfalls erfolglos geblieben waren, natürlich erst recht.
So ging es an eine Stelle, die ein ganzes Stück flussabwärts von unserem Halleschen Heimatrevier liegt. Vor einigen Wochen hatte ich den Spot schonmal befischt, aber nur zwei Nachwuchszander überlisten können. Aber wo Kleine sind, gibts bekanntlich auch Große. |supergri
Die ersten Würfe mit den bewährten Saaleködern brachten aber statt Bissen nur Hänger und als dann noch ein anderer Angler vorbeikam, der berichtete, dass er schon drei Stunden erfolglos die nähere Umgebung abgeklappert hatte, sank die Stimmung fast auf den Nullpunkt.
Naja, wenn eh nix beißt, kann man ja mal experimentieren und so versuchte ich mein Glück mit einem No Action-Shad (Fin-S-Fish von Lunker City), den ich mir fürs (erfolglose) Vertikalangeln am Vortag gekauft hatte. 
Aber was war das? - Nach ein paar Würfen gabs Bewegung am anderen Ende der Schnur. |bigeyes Bestimmt ne gehakte Brasse... |gr: Hmm, war da nicht...das war doch ne Stachelflosse, die da kurz an der Oberfläche aufgetaucht war...|kopfkrat
Und tatsächlich hing ein Zander ganz knapp am Zusatzdrilling.





Na so ein Glück, wenigstens kein Schneider. |rolleyes
Kurz darauf hatte ich noch einen Fehlbiss, da dann aber zunächst nix mehr ging, versuchte ich mein Glück ein Stück flussabwärts, während Sandro an der Fangstelle blieb. Als ich nach einer Viertelstunde zurückkam, grinste Sandro schon über beide Backen und berichtete mir, dass er gerade auch einen tollen Zander von gut 70 cm gelandet hatte, den er bereits released, aber zum Glück fotografiert hatte. Ebenfalls auf Fin-S-Fish!




Und nun begann der Fangreigen erst so richtig. In kurzer Folge konnte Sandro drei weitere Zander um die 50 cm überlisten und bekam noch mehrere Fehlbisse. Ich stand währenddessen mit dem gleichen Köder direkt neben ihm und hatte lediglich mal einen Biss, der Fisch schlitzte aber sofort wieder aus. Der Grund für die ungleiche Bissverteilung lag offenbar am Bleikopf. Sandro fischte mit einem 20 g Kopf, ich nur mit einem 14er. Beim Angeln mit aktionsreichen Gummifischen hatte ich mit leichten Köpfen immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht und oft besser gefangen als Mitangler, die schwerer fischten, doch mit den No Action-Shads schien es zumindest heute andersrum zu sein. Also stellte auch ich auf einen 20 g-Kopf um und wurde kurz darauf mit einem prächtigem Kammschupper belohnt.




Sandros Vorsprung konnte ich zwar nicht mehr aufholen, aber nun war die Bissverteilung relativ ausgeglichen und wir konnten in der folgenden Zeit einen Zander nach dem anderen landen und hatten auch noch den einen oder anderen Fehlbiss.












Die Dämmerungsphase war zwar die beste Beißzeit, jedoch tat sich, als es richtig dunkel war, nix mehr. Eigentlich eher saaleuntypisch, aber heute war irgendwie sowie alles anders. Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen wurde so ziemlich auf den Kopf gestellt, denn weder mit No Action-Shads noch mit schweren Bleiköpfen konnte ich bisher größere Erfolge an der Saale verbuchen. Und Massenfänge an ein und der selben Stelle waren mir bisher von "meinem" Gewässer auch eher fremd. 
Wie dem auch sei - Es war eine Sternstunde!!! Besser gesagt drei Sternstunden, in denen wir 
*11 Zander* zwischen 45 und 75 cm landen konnten, zwei Fische durch Ausschlitzen verloren und noch einige Fehlbisse hatten. Einfach geil!:vik: Bis auf einen verletzten Zander, durften alle Stachelritter wieder zurück in ihr Element.
Ich glaube noch wesentlich mehr als ich, hat sich Sandro gefreut, der im ganzen Jahr bis dato nur einen Zander gefangen hatte. Und diesmal nun 7 auf einen Streich, während es bei mir "nur" 4 waren, wobei ich ja in den Vormonaten mein Soll dafür schon mehr als erfüllt hatte.


----------



## jkc (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

BAM! Das ist mal ne Zanderstrecke!!!
Petrieeeee!

Grüße JK
(machste die Bilder nächstes mal wieder n'büschen kleiner bitte?)


----------



## Veit (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



jkc schrieb:


> (machste die Bilder nächstes mal wieder n'büschen kleiner bitte?)


Schon geschehen!


----------



## Bushmaster3k (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

jaja der zusatz drilling mal wieder,wenns einer richtet dann er


----------



## Marco O. (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dickes Petri an Sandro und Veit  #6




Öfters mal was anders machen, dann klappt es auch mit den Fischen 


Schöner Bericht und super Bilder #6


----------



## Holger (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Veit und Sandro

Petri, toller Bericht und tolle Fische !

Das der NA-Shad mit leicht überbleitem Kopf oft mehr Bisse bringt, ist eher normal. Den fische ich auch lieber mit 4-5 Gramm mehr wie eigentlich nötig.


----------



## Slotti (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Veit 

mann mann mann fetten  #reuch beiden.#6 Ihr habts echt drauf.

Ich verfolge deine Fangmeldungen schon ne ganze weile und was ihr da oben rauszieht ist wirklich beeindruckend. 

Würdest du mir verraten welche Montage du benutzt? 

geflochtene -> FC -> dünnes Stahl (länge?)  ?

oder

geflochtene -> dünnes Stahl  (länge) ?

oder ganz anders?

faulenzerst du oder eher stärkere Zupfer ?

Falls die Fragen in dem Thread schon gestellt wurden , sorry habe ihn nicht ganz gelesen.

Grüße und nochmal Petri

Slotti


----------



## tomkat (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hatte jemand schon die drop shot montage ausprobiert ??


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ihr wollts nicht kapieren, was?
)) Ima alten Jahr werd ich nochmal gnädig sein.
Im neuen Jahr gilt für OffTopic das gleiche wie hierfür:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1875064&postcount=2809


----------



## Blackfoot (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dickes Petri an Veit und Sandro!

Gruss Tommy!#h


----------



## Slotti (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Thomas9904

ich war mir dessen schon bewußt nur was soll ich machen um Veit darauf anzusprechen ? mit ner pm ins Haus fallen ? neuen Thread eröffnen? fand ich dann auch nicht so prickelnd  
Das ihr die Fangthreads möglichst "sauber" halten wollt leuchtet mir schon ein aber ein bischen drum herum gehört schon dazu finde ich.

Vielleicht sollte man die Fangberichte ähnlich gestalten wie im Forellenthread also mit Fangzeit, Ort, Köder eventuell sogar Rute, Schnur, Vorfach usw so entwickelt sich übers ja dann eine interessante Datenbank was wo wann wie gerade fängig war.

schönen Sonntag wünscht

Slotti


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



> ich war mir dessen schon bewußt nur was soll ich machen um Veit darauf anzusprechen ? mit ner pm ins Haus fallen ? neuen Thread eröffnen?


Ganz genau, dafür gibts diese Möglichkeiten )))


----------



## Sandro25 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Danke für die Petris, so ein tapferes Schneiderlein wie ich wird halt doch mal belohnt 7 auf einen Streich, geil!


----------



## Sandro25 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Marco O. schrieb:


> Dickes Petri an Sandro und Veit #6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da haste wohl recht:vik:


----------



## Veit (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Slotti: Wir haben beide mit 0,11er geflochtener Powerline und ca. 80 cm Fluocarbon-Vorfach geangelt. Der Köder wurde per Faulenzermethode geführt, jedoch nur sehr kleine Sprünge (1-2 Kurbelumdrehungen zum "Anheben" des Shads).


----------



## Nanaspappi (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Heute mal für 2 Std am Wasser gewesen, da konnte ich diesen Fettsack verhaften#681cm lang, Gewicht nicht festgestellt nach dem Fototermin ins Wasser entkommen


----------



## Alex.k (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Nanaspapi
Petri Heil echt ein Fettsack, was hat er nur gefressen.


----------



## Rutenknicker (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Von mir auch schönes neues Jahr,hoffentlich ein fang Jahr.:m

                            Gruß Timo|wavey:


----------



## kohlie0611 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Nanaspappi schrieb:


> Heute mal für 2 Std am Wasser gewesen, da konnte ich diesen Fettsack verhaften#681cm lang, Gewicht nicht festgestellt nach dem Fototermin ins Wasser entkommen


Boar, dem hättest Du gleich nen Weightwatchersflyer oder sowas mitgeben sollen:q
Mir hatt heut auch nochmal einer nen guten Rutsch gewünscht und ich ihm alles gute für 2008,war nur 65 , ich will aber weißgottnet meckern:m,auf nen Spinner, sonst ging nix..
http://img186.*ih.us/img186/8801/pc300043rv6.th.jpg
Gruß Carsten|wavey:


----------



## Ranger (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Alex.k schrieb:


> @Nanaspapi
> Petri Heil echt ein Fettsack, was hat er nur gefressen.





Die Fische setzen schon reichlich Laich an, das ist der Grund, warum die so dick wirken...


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin Nanaspappi!

Wow was ne Wanne :q Dicke Petri Heil zu dem super Hecht!


----------



## Holger (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Nanaspappi

Petri zum Moppelchen ! Wenn der dicke Bauch vom Laich stammt, dann könnt ihr da ordentlich Nachwuchs erwarten.....watt ne Plautze ! :q




Auch ich war heute nochmal auf dem Wasser, zusammen mit Boardie Steph75. Eigentlich wollten wir mit dem Boot an ein anderes Gewässer, aber dort war bereits soviel Betrieb, das wir kurzfristig umdisponieren mussten. |bigeyes Ärgerlich, denn die Zeit im Winter is knapp denn die Tage sind kurz, aber irgendwann waren wir dann auf dem Wasser.

Es gab einige Bisse, von denen wir insgesamt 3 verwandeln konnten. Ich fing 2 Zander von ca. 50 und etwas über 55 cm, Stefan landete kurz vor Angelschluß noch einen schönen Zander von 67 cm. 

Ein schöner und lustiger Jahresabschluß, kein Saisonabschluß. Erst ab dem 01.02. ist Pause beim Raubfischangeln in Ostfriesland.


----------



## Waagemann (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> Lief es sehr besch....eiden die letzten Wochen, gab es gestern und heute zumindest wieder einigermaßen "was zu tun".......Gestern 4 Stunden und heute 3 Stunden "gufieren" brachten immerhin 5 Zander bis 55 cm und einen Hecht von ca. 75-80 cm......





Holger schrieb:


> Auch ich war heute nochmal auf dem Wasser, zusammen mit Boardie Steph75. Eigentlich wollten wir mit dem Boot an ein anderes Gewässer, aber dort war bereits soviel Betrieb, das wir kurzfristig umdisponieren mussten. |bigeyes Ärgerlich, denn die Zeit im Winter is knapp denn die Tage sind kurz, aber irgendwann waren wir dann auf dem Wasser.
> 
> Es gab einige Bisse, von denen wir insgesamt 3 verwandeln konnten. Ich fing 2 Zander von ca. 50 und etwas über 55 cm, Stefan landete kurz vor Angelschluß noch einen schönen Zander von 67 cm.
> 
> Ein schöner und lustiger Jahresabschluß, kein Saisonabschluß. Erst ab dem 01.02. ist Pause beim Raubfischangeln in Ostfriesland.





...wenn das Krischan und Georg lesen:vik:...
Petri#6!


----------



## Veit (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Ich war am vergangenen Abend an der Saale (diesmal allerdings nur hier in Halle) auf der Jagd nach dem Jahresabschluss-Zander.
Es war ein steiniger Weg dorthin! Zunächst mal beangelte ich mehrere Stellen erfolglos und bis sich dann doch mal ein 55er Hecht erbarmte, hatte Neptun mir bereits drei Gummifische geklaut.





Einige Zeit später kam der nächste Biss, aber nach ein paar Schüttlern schlitze der Räuber aus. Den Bissspuren nach zu urteilen, wars ein besserer Hecht.
Als die Abrissquote dann mit fünf Gummifischen schon bedrohlich hoch lag und die Zeit der letzten Würfe angebrochen war, wurde ich aber doch noch belohnt.
Eine makellose 68er Zandrea hatte zugepackt und musste einen kurzen Landgang antreten.




Gefangen habe ich heute allerdings wieder ganz konventionell mit Kopyto (in der Dunkelheit immernoch der beste Shad für die Saale).
So konnte ich dann doch noch halbwegs zufrieden den Heimweg antreten und das Angeljahr so gut wie beenden.:vik:


----------



## jkc (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> ... und das Angeljahr so gut wie beenden.:vik:


Dass heißt dann wohl morgen geht´s auch noch mal raus oder?:q

Petri an alle, besonders das Hechtmädel ist ja mal klasse!!!

Grüße JK


----------



## flori66 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit
Versprich mir dass du nie an der Oder angeln kommst, denn dann kann ich meine Zanderchancen abharken, weil du die alle rausangelst.
Is ja nich mehr normal mit dir...die Rute gehört dir weggenommen 

(wieder einmal) Petri zu den tollen Fischen.

PS: Hast du mal Statistik geführt, wieviele Zander du dieses jahr gefangen hast?


----------



## Veit (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



jkc schrieb:


> Dass heißt dann wohl morgen geht´s auch noch mal raus oder?:q



Naja um die Mittagszeit gehts sicher nochmal für zwei Stündchen los, habs ja nur 10 Minuten bis zur Saale, aber Abends ist natürlich auch Party angesagt":vik:

@ flori: Ne Odertour ist vorerst nicht angedacht, aber wer weiß was irgendwann mal kommt...
Die genaue Zanderzahl in 2007 veröffentliche schon noch.


----------



## flori66 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> aber wer weiß was irgendwann mal kommt...




Sag mir vorher bescheid. dann zieh ich weg...:q


----------



## Huchenfreak (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Veit: Petri zu den schönen Fischen! 
Was hast du denn da für eine Rolle ?schaut sehr schick aus!


----------



## Veit (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> @Veit: Petri zu den schönen Fischen!
> Was hast du denn da für eine Rolle ?schaut sehr schick aus!



Shimano-Twin Power FB


----------



## carphunter85 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

So, ich und Zander55 haben am Wochenende unsere Jahresabschlusstour nach Holland gemacht. Waren den ersten Tag mit dem Boot unterwegs. Mit Windstärke 6 auf nem großen See, in so ner gemieteten Nussschale war nicht witzig... Also sind wir am 2. Tag zu Fuss unterwegs gewesen... Erfolg war so lala... Haben 4 Hechte zwischen 35 und 78cm und einen Brassen (regulär gehakt) fangen können, wobei wir noch 12 Fehlbisse hatten, und Zander55 noch nen richtig schönen verloren hat . Naja, aber Spaß hatten wir auf jeden Fall ne ganze Menge, und das ist ja sowieso das wichtigste!


----------



## Master_Bown (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Dickes Petri zu dem gelungenen Jahresabschluss, natürlich auch den anderen Fängern  #6


----------



## Veit (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Meine defintiv allerletzte "Tat"  (an der Saale) im Jahr 2007:




Knapp 60er Hecht auf Attractor-Shad. War ganz schön lädiert der Kleine. Sah so aus als war er schonmal bei einem anderen Angler am Haken und hatte sich dabei mächtig in die Angelschnur gewickelt.

Damit verabschiede ich mich zur (hoffentlich) feucht-fröhlichen Silvesterparty mit Henni!#h

Wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!!!


----------



## skatefreak (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr auch von  mir!!
Mfg Daniel


----------



## Tommi-Engel (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



skatefreak schrieb:


> Einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr auch von mir!!


Das wünsch ich auch Euch allen...#h


----------



## Habakuk (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

gibt es schon einen forum für 2008?


----------



## Alex.k (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Guck doch mal nach oben :m
Shuka(Hecht?)


----------



## Habakuk (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Was meinst du mit oben? Bin ich blind?


----------



## duck_68 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Shuka schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit oben? Bin ich blind?



Gugst Du


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Und damit können wir das hier für 2007 ja auch schliessen


----------

